# Use 1 buy 1 Challenge 2010 pt.2



## Charz (May 1, 2010)

Link to previous thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=448802


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Charz for re-starting this Thread!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 1, 2010)

Hey ladies!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies!!!!


'

Where you Been?


----------



## Charz (May 1, 2010)

I GOT MY DRESSS!!!!


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

Im done with half my head, about to do the other half. This marula stuff makes my hair shiny but idk, i hope the colochas don't get mad. Its a bit greasy but i will wait until tommorrow to pass judgement. Not using mineral oil and petroleum is so ingrained in my mind im just waiting for something bad to happen. But i will give this stuff a chance, you never know.


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I GOT MY DRESSS!!!!


 
That is beautiful charz.


----------



## Day36 (May 1, 2010)

I hope it works out La. Charz, I love that dress.


----------



## Ltown (May 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I GOT MY DRESSS!!!!


Oh it so beautiful!


----------



## Americka (May 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> That is beautiful charz.





Ltown said:


> Oh it so beautiful!



Ditto! That dress is breathtaking and classically beautiful!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 1, 2010)

Charz, that dress is gorgeous.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 1, 2010)

Where's mkd and che????


----------



## Charz (May 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, that dress is gorgeous.





Americka said:


> Ditto! That dress is breathtaking and classically beautiful!





Ltown said:


> Oh it so beautiful!





Day36 said:


> I hope it works out La. Charz, I love that dress.





La Colocha said:


> That is beautiful charz.



Thank yall


----------



## BostonMaria (May 1, 2010)

Charzboss, that dress is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!
When is your wedding date? So no eloping huh? GOOD!


----------



## Charz (May 1, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Charzboss, that dress is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!
> When is your wedding date? So no eloping huh? GOOD!



Lol! Thanks.

It's August 22nd. My mother would kill me if she found out we eloped. Even though she did the same thing.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Lol! Thanks.
> 
> It's August 22nd. My mother would kill me if she found out we eloped. Even though she did the same thing.



Oh wait, so you eloped anyway?!! LOL Congratulations


----------



## natura87 (May 1, 2010)

Gorgeous dress Charz!!!


----------



## chebaby (May 1, 2010)

I'm here lol hey everybody
charz I love your dress.
My twists are so soft. Qhemet is an amazing moisturizer.


----------



## natura87 (May 1, 2010)

I just put my hair in twists not even a day a go but I feel the need to use something up. I will cowash with VO5 just to finish up a bottle, finish a Skala shea butter masque/CO mix (as an overnight DC) rinse out and moisturize in the morning.


----------



## La Colocha (May 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I'm here lol hey everybody
> charz I love your dress.
> My twists are so soft. Qhemet is an amazing moisturizer.


 


natura87 said:


> I just put my hair in twists not even a day a go but I feel the need to use something up. I will cowash with VO5 just to finish up a bottle, finish a Skala shea butter masque/CO mix (as an overnight DC) rinse out and moisturize in the morning.


 
I guess today is twist day. I just saw a bottle of shea oil that i only touched once, i have to get to using that up.


----------



## Charz (May 1, 2010)

I've used up
KBB hair milk (have 9 backups)
HV amala shampoo (like kbb poo better)
sample ctdg


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 1, 2010)

Beautiful dress! Congratulations!



Charzboss said:


> I GOT MY DRESSS!!!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 1, 2010)

I finally finished those last two pesky JASON conditioners.  The jojoba one was the better of the two since it was less waxy, but I don't plan to purchase anymore of their products.

Now, for the good part...

I'm currently DC'ing with Silicon Mix Bambú! :reddancer:
I'm going to do a rollerset and blowout, but I'm not sure whether or not I'll DC overnight.


----------



## Americka (May 1, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I finally finished those last two pesky JASON conditioners.  The jojoba one was the better of the two since it was less waxy, but I don't plan to purchase anymore of their products.
> 
> Now, for the good part...
> 
> ...



I loved the JASON Biotin conditioner! It gave me good slip!


----------



## Day36 (May 1, 2010)

Im sitting here with condish in my head and writing a paper. 1 down, two more to go. I cant wait for graduation; this semester has slain me! Have a great night my caring ladies.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 2, 2010)

Americka said:


> I loved the JASON Biotin conditioner! It gave me good slip!



I only tried the Apricot and Jojoba ones.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2010)

I finished nunuhandmades Flower & Honey shampoo. Not a repurchase. Matter of fact when all is said and done my only shampoo will be CON green at least until my stash runs out. I have 9 bottles of the original. The good thing is on the bottle it says they are good for a year once opened.  This will be the only non natural product I will use.    Bentonite clay has replaced HV's Amala Shampoo as my clarifier.  I guess at some point I will be on the lookout for a natural moisturizing poo but I have a while to go because I have all those shampoo bars from Chagrin Valley too.   Oh yeah I have poo bars from Hairveda and one from Njoi too.  Them poo bars are gonna drive me crazy .


----------



## Charz (May 2, 2010)

Shescentit's new conditioner will be out on the 15th.


----------



## La Colocha (May 2, 2010)

Good morning ladies, my experiment worked. My hair is softer than it has ever been no lie, While my hair was drying last night i noticed that no water was dripping out of my hair like usual, every time i wash my hair it always drips until its dry. Not last night, the marula balm trapped all the water and tw mist in my hair, long story short it sealed the moisture into my hair. Its not greasy any more like it was last night its really soft. I will continue to use this product as a sealant not a moisturizer, and i think this way it will work out best for me. I will still keep an eye out for any damage or change in my hair but so far its a keeper. I don't think it would be good for dry hair but wet or damp hair its good. So i will use a mixture of tw mist and water, use gt butter as my moisturizer and lightly seal with marula balm, a little goes a very long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies.........

I hope you all are having a great afternoon.  I just returned from Brunch with Friends.  

I misplaced a Jar of MT I had (and have been searching for it since last night).  That stuff cost too much to be losing it.  Hopefully, it will turn up soon.

I am thinking next wash-day, I may use up the Beauty w/o Cruelty Conditioner and maybe the Keraphix reconstructor. 

I have a back-up for the Keraphix, but will put another reconstructor into rotation.  I have a Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor I've been anxious to use.  It has Kukui Nut and Lipids. 

Will move on to Nature's Gate or one of my other Co-Wash Conditioners.

I will also be starting on the 1/2 jar of Keratase I have left.  Hopefully, that will be gone within the next 2-3 wash cycles. 

And then I will bring out a jar of Sitrillinah.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 2, 2010)

is it safe to mix a little silicon mix with banana brulee?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

Charzie!  Your Dress is Lovely.  I am sure you'll make a Beautiful Bride!  and the 2 of you will be blissfully happy!


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

I wash my hair with Giovanni tea tree, nexuss protein tx, dc with wdt under steamer and use lacio/lacio leave in and ceramides oils


----------



## chebaby (May 2, 2010)

I had to do the last two rows of my twists over because they came out of my pin up and with qhemet I don't get much hold so they un ravel. I did the last few rows over with afroveda hemp butter and I love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby (May 2, 2010)

You know what else? I don't have many deep conditioners left. I don't plan on purchasing any for a while though. I'm almost out of honey hemp, kbb hair mask, and jessicurl wdt.
I will repurchase the honey hemp later in the summer when I got to the Baltimore store and the kbb maybe next month. The wdt will not be repurchased.
And to replace kbb mask in the meantime I ordered afroveda Ashli mask and by the time it gets here I'll need it lol.
Everything else is protein.


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2010)

I finished an Afroveda Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter (whatev that is a long name) sample yesterday. I have one full sized jar remaining. I've actually switched over to using this on my skin because I don't like it for my hair.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 2, 2010)

charz, your wedding dress is beautiful!


----------



## La Colocha (May 2, 2010)

I was making my hair butter for my dc and reached for the jojoba butter, its all melted and liquidy. This will probably be my last batch from tns its all lumpy like a melted shake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I was making my hair butter for my dc and reached for the jojoba butter, its all melted and liquidy. *This will probably be my last batch from tns its all lumpy* like a melted shake.


 
Interesting......

Where will you get your Butters in the Future?  I need to know this info for Fall/Winter.  

IK I will need something 'heavier' than Bee Mine (light & fluffy).  

Maybe I'll stick to Qhemet for Fall/Winter.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (May 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting......
> 
> Where will you get your Butters in the Future?  I need to know this info for Fall/Winter.
> 
> ...



 I tend to use this during the colder months, also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I tend to use this during the colder months, also.*


 
That's Funny! 

And the Almond Glaze is also a good one for that time of year.


----------



## La Colocha (May 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting......
> 
> *Where will you get your Butters in the Future? I need to know this info for Fall/Winter. *
> 
> ...


 
I don't know, i may not order them anymore. I will try to find something local. The farmers markets started for the year and they are always selling hair stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I don't know, i may not order them anymore.* I will try to find something local. The farmers markets started for the year and they are always selling hair stuff.


 
That's Messed Up.  I will also look at KBB Hair Butter for Fall/Winter and I guess I can always count on SSI too. (For On-Line Stuff).


----------



## La Colocha (May 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Messed Up. I will also look at KBB Hair Butter for Fall/Winter and I guess I can always count on SSI too. (For On-Line Stuff).


 
I thought about making my own butter or sealant. All you need is 1oz of beeswax, candula wax or veg wax. Melt in the microwave and add 1/2 cup of any oil you like. Jbco, sweet almond oil, ect. Stir until cool. I may try this because i have a ton of oil to get rid of.


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I thought about making my own butter or sealant. All you need is 1oz of beeswax, candula wax or veg wax. Melt in the microwave and add 1/2 cup of any oil you like. Jbco, sweet almond oil, ect. Stir until cool. I may try this because i have a ton of oil to get rid of.


 
That interesting mix, I buy from farmer market but I do like butternbars shea butter. I brought sample of shea/coco/mango. I don't know what to do with the mango, any suggestion? I really only use the shea/cocobutter for my skin.


----------



## La Colocha (May 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> That interesting mix, I buy from farmer market but I do like butternbars shea butter. I brought sample of shea/coco/mango. I don't know what to do with the mango, any suggestion? I really only use the shea/cocobutter for my skin.


 
I know the mango butter can be used in hair, like a shea mango butter, but its so hard to work with. Everytime ive tried to mix mango butter with something it always comes out gritty so i leave it alone. If you can get it to mix smoothly you can apply it to hair or body.


----------



## Ltown (May 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I know the mango butter can be used in hair, like a shea mango butter, but its so hard to work with. Everytime ive tried to mix mango butter with something it always comes out gritty so i leave it alone. If you can get it to mix smoothly you can apply it to hair or body.


 
I will try and mix it for my hair with something. It been sitting for a while.  thanks


----------



## chebaby (May 2, 2010)

I just mixed my wdt with jbco, sweet almond, cocasta and apricot oil to make a pre poo. I won't start using it until I finish my ors replenishing conditioner. I also have some ors packs and when I finish the bottle I will mix the packs with oils and butters and honey for pre poos.


----------



## La Colocha (May 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I just mixed my wdt with jbco, sweet almond, cocasta and apricot oil to make a pre poo. I won't start using it until I finish my ors replenishing conditioner. I also have some ors packs and when I finish the bottle I will mix the packs with oils and butters and honey for pre poos.


 
I don't know why i stopped prepooing, i guess i didn't see a major difference, i may start again to get rid of some of these oils.


----------



## mkd (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for asking about me Brownie.  I just got back from Jamaica.  I am worn out and my hair is a HAM.  I don't know what to do with it but I won't be doing anything tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks for asking about me Brownie. *I just got back from Jamaica.* I am worn out and my hair is a HAM. I don't know what to do with it but I won't be doing anything tonight.


 
I Hope you had a Good Time mk!  Welcome Back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2010)

I am hoping to use up a coupla' things this month.  New Month.  New Focus.  Back in Use Up Mode.

Hopefully this self-imposed No-Buy for May will help me stay focused on my Stash. 

I am looking forward to seeing what I can get rid of this month.  May has a good 31 days.  So, for me, I have at least 5 Wash-Days to make a dent in some things.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 3, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks for asking about me Brownie.  I just got back from Jamaica.  I am worn out and my hair is a HAM.  I don't know what to do with it but I won't be doing anything tonight.




Ooooh, I bet you had a great time!!!  

My itchy scalp is all taken care of. I got back to doing scalp massages and maybe thats what did the trick.  Finally!! Now I have to deal with this intense heat and humidity we're having!!! Killin me!!! I'm back to 2 washes a week and I do not want to have to add one. 

This weekend, I used up the last tiny bit of my Dudley's Hair Rebuilder, another bottle of Moist 24/7, and a tube of Garnier Triple Nutrition 3 minute Undo. Not sure what I will use up this week. Probably nothing except a tube of Smooth Express and a tube of CeraRepair.


----------



## La Colocha (May 3, 2010)

Good morning yall, my hair is still soft and moist, going on day 2. Im really liking the way my hair is feeling. Im going to stick to this routine for a while and see where it goes. I have worked all night and now im going to climb my tail in the bed. See you guys later and have a good day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I have worked all night and now im going to climb my tail in the bed. See you guys later and have a good day.*


 
Rest Well Dear Friend. 

It's hard keeping up with you and your schedule.

OT:  I was tempted reading Brownie's Post, to _try_ to go back to a twice a week schedule, but I know I prolly won't stick to it. 

Decisons. Decisions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *This weekend, I used up the last tiny bit of my Dudley's Hair Rebuilder*, another bottle of Moist 24/7, and a tube of Garnier Triple Nutrition 3 minute Undo. Not sure what I will use up this week. Probably nothing except a tube of Smooth Express and a tube of CeraRepair.


 
I Kept saying I didn't have enough Creamy Daily Moisturizers, I forgot I have 2 of these.

Girl, I am set for our No-Buy!   I keep remembering stuff in every category! 

 _*day 3*_


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2010)

Good Morning ladies! It a rainy day here in DMV.


----------



## chebaby (May 3, 2010)

Morning all
welcome back mkd
T, good luck on the no buy

I have to run a quick errand and then im coming home to make a toast cream cheese and scramble egg sammich lol


----------



## chebaby (May 3, 2010)

Oh I forgot, this month I will use up
kbb milk
kbb mask
ors replenishing
jessicurl wdt
oyin honey hemp
oyin j&b


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2010)

Mkd, any luck with the curlformer?


----------



## mkd (May 3, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Mkd, any luck with the curlformer?


 Not yet Ltown.  I am going to try to use two rollers on each section of hair next time.  Maybe that will work better.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 3, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I haven't used up anything.  The black tea rinses are working very well.  My shedding and breakage are at normal levels now.

My hairdresser is acting a monkey a**!  She went on vacation and no one knows when she will be back.  

I trimmed my hair myself, it looks good.


----------



## JJamiah (May 3, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I GOT MY DRESSS!!!!



I am back from camp and my  hair looks like rats nest but will soon be handled I am tired. 

This dress is gorgeous OH my goodness! AHHHHH, the wedding dress makes one feel like a princess, I know I felt like one!


----------



## JJamiah (May 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Kept saying I didn't have enough Creamy Daily Moisturizers, I forgot I have 2 of these.
> 
> Girl, I am set for our No-Buy!   I keep remembering stuff in every category!
> 
> _*day 3*_



I have been doing well haven't purchased anything  for the hair. 

Never the less, I feel like my house knows I have stopped shopping for products HUH!


----------



## Esq.2B (May 3, 2010)

Both JC Penney store's I went to this weekend told me that they didn't carry the Joico Moisture Recovery Line. They both carried K pak and the Color line though. I wonder why that is? I know there are other places that sell the Moisture Recovery line but I don't like to pay regular price for anything lol. 

So I bought a bottle of K pak Deep Penetrating Reconstructor and a bottle of Intense Hydrator.  Also, I purchased a bottle of Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm.  The instructions say to leave it on for 1-3 minutes.  But it can also be used as a DC right?

Lastly, I found a buyer for that last bottle of Dove Replenishing Mist and buyers for each bottle of ORS Resplenishing.  So that justifies my Saturday Joico and Biolage purchases.  Though at the time I made the purchases, I didn't even know I had buyers for the ORS.


----------



## chebaby (May 3, 2010)

i have decided to take down my twists tonight and do a braid out. i will pre poo for 10 minutes with an oil, not sure which one, maybe olive oil. then i will shampoo with black soap and condition with kbb deep conditioner. then i will use kbb hair milk for a leave in and afroveda curl define or afroveda hemp butter as my styler. i would use them together but i dont think i need both of them lol.

this weekend i went and purchased a bunch of cute onesy jumper outfits for the summer. i cant wait to wear them with big hair and big earrings.


----------



## natura87 (May 3, 2010)

I am DCing with my Skala shea butter mask/CO mix in twists, finally I have finished the little container. It is small but a little goes a long way. I will rinse this out with a bottle of V05 Tea Therapy revitalizing conditioner in Blackberry Sage Tea. I dont know what I will do/ use after that.


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> this weekend i went and purchased a bunch of cute onesy jumper outfits for the summer. i cant wait to wear them with big hair and big earrings.


 
Where did you get them Che? TIA.


----------



## chebaby (May 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Where did you get them Che? TIA.


express. i love that store. the had ones that were shorts and they had the kind that were strapless but were long pants, or stopped right at the ankle and you can scrunch it up. they are all really cute. and they have great colors.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 4, 2010)

Anyone have any hotel recs for Myrtle beach?  I would like something at a resort with a couple of bedrooms.

Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Anyone have any hotel recs for Myrtle beach?  I would like something at a resort with a couple of bedrooms.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd like to know, too! I've never been and SO loves the beach (I'm not a fan) so he's dying to go.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 4, 2010)

Charz- Love the dress. You will be a beautiful bride.
MKD- welcome back.  Glad you had a good trip.  I want to go to Jamaica.  Was the food good?
Miss T- I know you will do well this month.

The rest of the Ladies-Che, Shay, Brownie, Day, Ltown, La, Lamara, and anyone else I'm missing pray you are all well.

Me I'm back on overnights.  My hair is doing well.  Will henna tomorrow and try to use up some stuff.  Can't wait to wash because my last twists looked nice but the shea butter mix never really melted into my hair (despite the heat) so it was "dirty" looking up close.


----------



## mkd (May 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz- Love the dress. You will be a beautiful bride.
> MKD- welcome back. Glad you had a good trip. I want to go to Jamaica. *Was the food good?*
> Miss T- I know you will do well this month.
> 
> ...


 It was pretty good Vonnie.  We didn't leave the resort but the food there was actually pretty good.


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz- Love the dress. You will be a beautiful bride.
> MKD- welcome back. Glad you had a good trip. I want to go to Jamaica. Was the food good?
> Miss T- I know you will do well this month.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Vonnie, I'm doing well nothing new trying not to buy anything. I actually gave away 2 oyin products.


----------



## natura87 (May 4, 2010)

I am going to hold out on that Qhemet sale. I will wait until the  sale in the fall.


----------



## Day36 (May 4, 2010)

Morning ladies 

I found another 2 bottles of condish last night  lol. At least I have more to use in my cw  challenge, right? How is everyone doing? Have a good day and be safe!


----------



## Charz (May 4, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I am going to hold out on that Qhemet sale. I will wait until the sale in the fall.


 

ITA anyways I want 20% not 15%!


----------



## natura87 (May 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> ITA anyways I want 20% not *15%!*




Thats all? I was expecting like 25%.

 Yeah, my hair can wait.


----------



## redecouvert (May 4, 2010)

hello ladies..hope everyone is doing well 
still surviving finals week and wanted to stop by and say hi
I've been on lurk mode
@charbozz: goorgeous dress!! YAY!
@Mkd: hope you had a great time in Jamaica 

so far i've used quite a few..
darcy's botanicals coconut oil and hibiscus..wont' repurchase b/c I have coconut oil in almost all my products
kbb hair mask
anita grant babassu spice pomade (looove the smell)
anita grant sapote/ shea
lavidagiven by nature ayurvedic herbal infusion..


----------



## Charz (May 4, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies..hope everyone is doing well
> still surviving finals week and wanted to stop by and say hi
> I've been on lurk mode
> @charbozz: goorgeous dress!! YAY!
> ...


 
Thanks! Did you get your press pass yet?


----------



## chebaby (May 4, 2010)

I won't be on here as much since this site or the advertisements are causing virus risks. I can't risk that on a computer that's not mine.

Anyway I was too tired to do my hair last night so I will wash and go today with kbb milk and cream and then tonight I'll do braids for braid out on dry hair with curl define. 

I Also forgot I had a jar of shescentit fortifying mask.


----------



## La Colocha (May 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *I won't be on here as much since this site or the advertisements are causing virus risks. I can't risk that on a computer that's not mine.*


 
I saw a thread about that, what virus program do you have? I have the old school mcafee and virus protection through my service provider. I haven't seen anything on here but i have on fotkis so i don't look at them anymore. I don't click on links people post anymore either. You can contact nikos and tell him what's going on.


----------



## La Colocha (May 4, 2010)

Well my hair is still doing well. I may even try the marula oil, it has no petro or mo. But my hair is still soft. I will moisturize again today and that should last me until friday. I feel better about using things that are not all natural now, i don't apply anything on my scalp but jbco so im not worried about clogging my pores, hair is dead, as long as its not breaking off im cool. Haven't used anything up but im almost done with a liter of mbc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Day 4 Ladies.......I am doing okay.  Now Ya'll Know Brownie is on this with me (*yeah B, I had to bust you out). :fallenang 

We're both doing well (so Far).

They 'say' you have to do something 21 days before it becomes a "Habit", so hopefully in another 17 days, I will be half-way there.:crossfingers:

If we ever need a quick fix, I guess we can swap some stuff back & forth.  

Honestly, I wish I could do it all Summer.  It's worth a try.  

I would be so happy!

OT:  I am doing my hair tonight!  YAY!  _*prolly won't use up anything, just a coupla' vials*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Miss T- I know you will do well this month.*


 
Girl, Imma try.  HARD.  I figure I overcame, purses, shoes, coats, make-up, perfume, household goods, coats..............I surely can beat this Hair Product Addiction.

Like I said, if I can make it through the Summer......but for right now LAWD just Puhleeze help me get through May!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Imma try.  HARD.  I figure I overcame, purses, shoes, coats, make-up, perfume, household goods, coats..............I surely can beat this Hair Product Addiction.
> 
> Like I said, if I can make it through the Summer......but for right now *LAWD just Puhleeze help me get through May*!



 You (We) can do it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> You (We) can do it!!!


 
Yeah, and I will take my "Pass" When you do, to keep us both on Track & Accountable.

Yeah............WE GOT THIS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Has anybody purchased the Extra-Dark JBCO Yet?  If so, please let us know how it tis!

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Used up a Vial of Matrix Ceramides and a Tube of Schwarzkopf Bonacure Smooth Express!

Can somebody tell me again why I spent $65.00 on that Keratase??? 

Not that it's a bad product, it's actually pretty nice, but HARDLY worth $65.00!!!

Trust.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anybody purchased the Extra-Dark JBCO Yet?  If so, please let us know how it tis!
> 
> Thanks!



 If anyone has, don't tell her!!!
 At least, not until the end of the month!!!


----------



## mkd (May 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used up a Vial of Matrix Ceramides and a Tube of Schwarzkopf Bonacure Smooth Express!
> 
> Can somebody tell me again why I spent $65.00 on that Keratase???
> 
> ...


 How many ounces comes in the $65 jar?


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anybody purchased the Extra-Dark JBCO Yet? If so, please let us know how it tis!
> 
> Thanks!


 
Extra dark, is it label that? I have yet to see any benefit from castor oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> How many ounces comes in the $65 jar?



Not enough, let me tell you!!!!! erplexed


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair, do you use your vials during co washing or full wash days? Did you get any sells for your vials?


----------



## chebaby (May 4, 2010)

I finished my jar of wdt that I mixed with oils. Of corse I won't repurchase lol


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 4, 2010)

Finished a bottle of JBCO (have 2 back ups) and some Hibiscus powder.  I hadn't used the JBCO in a while and it always leaves my hair so soft so I thought to see what it would do if I used it to seal my DC.  I'm too tired to rinse and twist tonight.  Will do it in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> How many ounces comes in the $65 jar?


 
16ounces.  Girl, But Still


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *IDareT'sHair, do you use your vials during co washing or full wash days? Did you get any sells for your vials?*


 
I use them weekly regardless.  Chile, Nah.....No Takers.  

But that was as low as I was willing to go.  I use them as a Final Rinse.  I apply, put a baggy on for about 10-15 minutes, rinse.

I checked Amazon and some Hair Sites and mine was still a "Bargain"erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Extra dark, is it label that? I have yet to see any benefit from castor oil.


 
Uh Huh.  That's the Label.



Brownie518 said:


> If anyone has, don't tell her!!!
> At least, not until the end of the month!!!


 
You Wrong 

I won't buy the Lavender again.  The regular is fine with me. I may try the Extra Dark (next time) only....if it's the same price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Okay:  After Brownie mentioned it, I pulled out my Dudley PCA Moisture Retainer Lotion.  

I will use this for a coupla' weeks.  It works Great and _really_ does 'retain' moisture. 

I also pulled out some Surge creamy stuff I had.  So, I will put the Mega-Tek and the Bee Mine Moisturizer away for a coupla' weeks and use the Dudley and the Surge.

I opened the Dudley's, but the Surge was already open.  It's like a Creamy Moisturizer.  

I will use the Surge up and then go right back to Bee Mine.


----------



## Day36 (May 5, 2010)

T, two ladies asked about the vials. Sorry, if it didnt work out. 

Gn ladies. Havent used up anything, YET.


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2010)

Omg miss jessies curly pudding is amazing lol. I shingled my hair with it about an hour ago just to see what happens. I let my hair air dry and I just looked back at it and my hair looks great. Of course it would look better if my hair were longer but I like it. I hope I can refresh it in the morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *T, two ladies asked about the vials.* Sorry, if it didnt work out.
> 
> Gn ladies. Havent used up anything, YET.


 
Girl, I hadn't even checked the Thread!!!! I was waiting on a pm!

Thanks Day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2010)

Day 5 Hey Ladies Happy Cinco De Mayo (did I spell that right??)

What's Up Girlies??

Thanks to Day36, I may sell my boxes of Matrix!  

We'll See.


----------



## Ltown (May 5, 2010)

Yay, IDareT,sHair selling you Matrix, great. Nothing new here I co-wash with skala G3/leave in G3. I like it a good 1$ investment.


----------



## Charz (May 5, 2010)

Day36, where in NYC you be gettin the Dudleys. They open on Sunday?


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

OH SHOOT! It is cinco de mayo..well I'll be going out tonite =)


----------



## Charz (May 5, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> OH SHOOT! It is cinco de mayo..well I'll be going out tonite =)


 

Crap I forgot!!!


----------



## mkd (May 5, 2010)

Hey ladies.  I did my hair last night but didn't use anything up.  I did a twist out with KCKT and KCCC and it came out really pretty.  I LOVE KCKT.  It really works well on my hair.


----------



## redecouvert (May 5, 2010)

hello ladies 
hope everyone is doing well. Currently grading final papers while doing a hot oil treatment with Asha's honeydew treatment. Looooove the smell and how it leaves my hair so soft!
I am hoping to use it up in a month b/c I plan to use it twice a week.


----------



## Day36 (May 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Day36, where in NYC you be gettin the Dudleys. They open on Sunday?



Hey girl, just came home sorry I took so long. I get it from the bss close enough to my house. The pl is open on Sundays but I think they close earlier. You know, I can pick it up for you and we can settle it @ the makeup show. Let me know. OP, Im still dating you for the show!


----------



## rosalindb (May 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anybody purchased the Extra-Dark JBCO Yet?  If so, please let us know how it tis!
> 
> Thanks!



I had not heard of an extra-dark JBCO, it sounds very interesting. I see that alot of people seem to be having problems with JBCO.com. Also on Hairlicious someone posted this link http://www.seflorida.bbb.org/Business-Report/JBC-Distributors-Inc-92019356

I have enough JBCO to last me for a while but I may try this in future when I need to restock


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Yay, IDareT,sHair selling you Matrix, great. Nothing new here I co-wash with skala G3/leave in G3. I like it a good 1$ investment.


 
We I pm'd both inquirires still awaiting a response.  If I don't hear anything  it's still good.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (May 5, 2010)

Gonna blow dry my hair tonight then attempt to flat iron it tomorrow. I sincerely hope my hair turns out ok or else I won't be going to my graduation


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2010)

Mkd I'm glad your hair loved kckt.

My refreshed miss jessies looks great. I can't wait until my hair is longer with the curly pudding. So I won't repurchase uncle funkys daughter or Donna Marie, curly pudding will replace them. But I will use all of them this summer.


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2010)

I hate that Qhemet's sale starts at 10am on Friday. I hope I remember. 

I finished Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing Cream. It will be a repurchase. I'm on the fence with the Whipped Avocado Butter.  I'm really heavy handed and it leaves a powdery substance in my hair. I'm also wondering if it is really moisturizing my hair or sitting on top and not absorbing.  I will try the Carrot Protein Masque at some point this week.


----------



## Charz (May 5, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey girl, just came home sorry I took so long. I get it from the bss close enough to my house. The pl is open on Sundays but I think they close earlier. You know, I can pick it up for you and we can settle it @ the makeup show. Let me know. OP, Im still dating you for the show!



Cool thanks! Hey do you live near the makeup show? Do you or OP mind if I stash my Makeup Show winnings at your place or something? I got a press pass 

What time are yall goin?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 5, 2010)

Hey Ladies!


^I listed you as the "youtube beauty blogger" that referred me to the show 

I meant to ask, Do you have a list of the discounts each company will offer? I'll probably get mostly MUFE, and maybe some MAC.

I made my list and I'm going to Sephora this friday to look at the things I'm interested in, in person.


----------



## Day36 (May 5, 2010)

Hey OP! 
Charz, I live like 30min-45min train and bus ride away. I live in Queens if thats ok


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 5, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey girl, just came home sorry I took so long. I get it from the bss close enough to my house. The pl is open on Sundays but I think they close earlier. You know, I can pick it up for you and we can settle it @ the makeup show. Let me know. *OP, Im still dating you for the show!*



You mean me, right?
Let me know what time you want to go.  I figure that we should start early for the greatest selection.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 5, 2010)

I'm like an hour and a half - 2 hours from Manhattan.


----------



## Day36 (May 5, 2010)

where in the world do you live?

What time does it start? wanna meet for 12p or is that too late?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 5, 2010)

I live in a neighborhood with no subway lines.

How about 11 am?


----------



## natura87 (May 5, 2010)

I was caught in the rain so I guess I will do my hair. I will use up my vatika oil at least.


----------



## Day36 (May 5, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I live in a neighborhood with no subway lines.
> 
> How about 11 am?




11 is great. we shall link up. 
Is it in queens? sorry if tmi, but im looking to move this yr and trying to keep my ear to the ground. lol. you can pm me, or if youre uncomfy, i understand.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Wow this thread moves fast, I can barely keep up with you ladies.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Cool thanks! Hey do you live near the makeup show? Do you or OP mind if I stash my Makeup Show winnings at your place or something? I got a press pass
> 
> What time are yall goin?


 
I really love your hair in your siggy Charz, thick and beautiful and long too.


----------



## Day36 (May 5, 2010)

Aggie, your hair is soooo great.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Are you ladies still purchasing more stuff than you use or is the buying/using up of stuff pretty balanced by now?


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Aggie, your hair is soooo great.


 Thank you Day36. 

I have been busy using up a lot of stuff I have and limiting the purchasing. I literally ran out of room to put all the stuff I have, so I'm pretty much forced to use them up now. I am so tempted to get more stuff but I look around trying to figure out where I'll put them.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 5, 2010)

just coming in here to say hi.

I received my HV package on Monday. I guess they're on my good side again.

I havent used anything up in a while.


----------



## natura87 (May 5, 2010)

washnset said:


> just coming in here to say hi.
> 
> I received my HV package on Monday. I guess they're on my good side again.
> 
> I havent used anything up in a while.




Everybody is getting their HV but me. I want my Frosting!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 6, 2010)

^^ Don't feel bad.  I don't have any HV coming either.


Day36, I'm in the Bx near the Mt Vernon/New Rochelle area.
I plan to move this month, too!


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Are you ladies still purchasing more stuff than you use or is the buying/using up of stuff pretty balanced by now?


I was doing good until I got on the skal $1 kick and now more stuff then used.


----------



## Charz (May 6, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> 
> ^I listed you as the "youtube beauty blogger" that referred me to the show
> ...



Honestly I think you may just want to check out the things online because sephora doesn't carry most of the premium brands, and check out youtube for reviews.

Stila= 40%
Smashbox 30%
Mac 20% or no discount
MUFE 40%
OCC 20%
Inglot 20%


Everyone else 20%-40%


----------



## Charz (May 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Are you ladies still purchasing more stuff than you use or is the buying/using up of stuff pretty balanced by now?


 


Aggie said:


> I really love your hair in your siggy Charz, thick and beautiful and long too.


 
Thank you!

My purchasing is very balanced now. It's been way easier now that I can bun my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Are you ladies still purchasing more stuff than you use or is the buying/using up of stuff pretty balanced by now?


 
I mainly only buy during sales unless I really need to replace something.  Also I'm trying samples of new lines here and there but I am doing very well.  I have definitely used up way more than purchased since starting this challenge .

I got my HV shipping confirmation on Tuesday.


----------



## Charz (May 6, 2010)

I am ordering from the Anita Grant free shipping sale. The exchange rate is pretty good now.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Honestly I think you may just want to check out the things online because sephora doesn't carry most of the premium brands, and check out youtube for reviews.
> 
> Stila= 40%
> Smashbox 30%
> ...



Stila and MUFE it is then.
Sephora has the MUFE stuff that I saw online.  I don't want to try to pick a foundation color, etc while it's crowded, so I looked online, and I'm going to confirm the colors w/ samples in person.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 6, 2010)

Mme Redecouvert has stila reviews on her channel, so I have a pretty good idea of what should look good on brown skin.


----------



## Charz (May 6, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Stila and MUFE it is then.
> Sephora has the MUFE stuff that I saw online. I don't want to try to pick a foundation color, etc while it's crowded, so I looked online, and I'm going to confirm the colors w/ samples in person.


 

Girl, if you get there when it first opens you will have a MUFE professional give you your perfect match. Honestly Sephora MUA sometimes don't know jack squat especially since they have many brands to remember. But it is smart to check out swatches in the store too, to get a great idea. I think I will do that too.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 6, 2010)

I checked their website, and there's a MUFE store in the city, so I'll just go there on Friday instead of sephora.
I think I only want some of Stila's smudge pots.  Everything else will prolly be MUFE.


----------



## JJamiah (May 6, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

I hope all of you are well. I have been busy with the boys, LOL! Idare I am going to use my Banana Brulee Next wash.

Actually I used the rest of the pak of ORS replenishing conditioner and my hair likes it, just not under the steamer. I used it for an hour under the self heating cap and my hair was so lovely after wards. I blow dried it and it was so soft!


----------



## La Colocha (May 6, 2010)

Hey ladies, ive been working doubles so haven't had time to stop by. Im washing my hair tommorrow, the twists did not hold up well like my braids but im going to retwist after i wash. Im going to try a crisco mix to seal this week and see how it compares to my marula balm.  It will be crisco, jbco and ylang ylang and vanilla to scent. I will use it as a sealant and see how it works out. Since im experimenting i figure why not try it. My hair was fine with mo and petroleum. I wash once a week so im not worried about build up.


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2010)

I used up biosilk conditioner during a dry prepoo, shampoo with VO5 strawberry, and dc with chocolacio.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2010)

Using the last bit of my Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Cream. I currently have 2back ups.  

Rotating in new product tho'.  I pulled out my Dudley's and pulled out this Surge stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Idare I am going to use my Banana Brulee Next wash.


 

Let me know how/if you Likey!


----------



## natura87 (May 6, 2010)

Using up butter/eo mix. It is macadamia and avocado butter mixed with castor and coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha (May 6, 2010)

I have decided not to do the crisco until my marula balm is gone. Im starting to accumulate stuff again so im going to use up the balm first, then try the crisco. For wash day i will
Prepoo-shea oil
wash- elucence clarifying shampoo
condition-mbc(detangle)
dc- with homemade butter and goat milk
twist with gt butter, tw mist mix
seal with marula balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2010)

Well Ladies....Day 6!  (or is this 7therplexed)....Still no purchases.  

I am actually kinda getting excited about going this entire week w/o thinking about purchasing a hair product.  (And that's Big, For Me, Major/Huge).

Maybe if I take it week to week, I'll be Cool.

I am seriously going to try to do this thang this entire month.  I want to be _free _of this addiction. 

And I think right now, I am strong enough to do it.  Anyway, whenever I take one look at my Stash I get:

I hope Brownie518 will hang in there with me!


----------



## La Colocha (May 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Ladies....Day 6! (or is this 7therplexed)....Still no purchases.
> 
> I am actually kinda getting excited about going this entire week w/o thinking about purchasing a hair product. (And that's Big, For Me, Major/Huge).
> 
> ...


 
I will join you and brownie in a no buy, i haven't gotten many hair products but i have other issues. I can do it with you guys.


----------



## Day36 (May 6, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I used up a vo5 last night. Nothing big. I do love those moisture milks over their other condishes. 

OP, the Mufe store is in the cut on E. 12th St between uni pl and 6th (either 5th or 6th). I almost didnt even notice it. I havent been inside before.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I was doing good until I got on the *skal $1 kick* and now more stuff then used.


 

You know ltown, I still don't know where to find these products. Can you please provide a link for me?


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My purchasing is very balanced now.* It's been way easier now that I can bun my hair*.


 
I know this feeling all too well. Congrats on such a speedy hair growth.


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2010)

Aggie said:


> You know ltown, I still don't know where to find theseproducts. Can you provide a link for me?


 
Hi Aggie, here is the link http://www.skalabeauty.com/

Do you have Big Lot in Bahamas? When you go to the link it will show you stores that maybe there. I think if you can find a spanish store there you probably find it. Some of these stores listed sell $5 the big deal is Big lot is selling it for $1. I think the store in my area got hip to the sell or Skala figure out it selling fast and cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2010)

You all know I did my Hair Tuesday.  Tryna' decide now, if I will do it again on Saturday......

Need to be thinking of my Regi.  I think if I do it Saturday, I could use up a few things.  Like that Beauty w/o Cruelty Conditioner and the Nexxus Keraphix and a couple vials of 'stuff'.

That reason alone, doing it Saturday makes it an attractive option.


----------



## JJamiah (May 6, 2010)

No more of my things are close to being used up:

We finished the following this week:

* HE HH shampoo
* HE HH conditioner
* VO5 - Conditioner

NTM has one more use for my son, Everything Else is moving at slower than snail Pace speed. I am moving slllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwllly!


----------



## redecouvert (May 6, 2010)

good evening ladies 
hope you're doing well..
so I had to place an order with darcy's because I have no more leave-in and my hair needs some. I am locking  yay!! hopefully my journey will be longer than 3 months. Last winter after 3 months, I was missing my loose hair so much...sigh..I love how black hair is soo versatile and beautiful  

Anyways I am a big believer in using what works for your loose hair instead of water and oil. I tried that and my hair was super dry and crying for moisture...
Anyways, my hair has been dry lately and i couldn't pinpoint the reason...then it hit me, i haven't used any hair milk b/c I keep waiting for the freebie kbb friday to see if i can order more..
So in the meantime, I love how  darcy's botanicals daily leave-in conditioner is so light
then i got some transitioning creme for days when i need more moisture
other than that, I should finish using njoi creations coconut cream ..i've been using it as a body butter..

I am also looking forward to the make up show! it is going to be so much fun and I can't wait to meet Optimus Prime, Charbozz and day 36.
I cannot thank enough Day 36 for her patience and providing directions.
I've been to nyc several times but always with someone who knew really well the area. So all I had to do was follow them..thanks to Day 36, I am less nervous of my adventure in the big city..
I decided not to have a list but just go with an open mind...and not go crazy with the sales..

@Aggie: looove the avatar! beautiful!

*back to studying.. *


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2010)

Hey ladies! I posted these pictures in the Skala thread but wanted to post here too.  IDareT'sHair sent me a box of Skala (God bless you girl) and here are pictures of my hair after using the mask and leave-in conditioner. In these pictures my hair is rollerset, only roots flatironed (that's why my hair looks "short").


----------



## Day36 (May 7, 2010)

Great stash. Oh yeah, great hair too.  Keep it up BM, yuh looking nice!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies! I posted these pictures in the Skala thread but wanted to post here too.  IDareT'sHair sent me a box of Skala (God bless you girl) and here are pictures of my hair after using the mask and leave-in conditioner. In these pictures my hair is rollerset, only roots flatironed (*that's why my hair looks "short"*).





Short, my foot!
Very nice hair and stash.

I had a flare up of hair anorexia in the shower this week.  I'll be 10 weeks post tomorrow and my hair looks shrunken.  I was talmbout "I need to be shamed of myself, all up in the WL 2010 challenge"


----------



## BrownBetty (May 7, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I haven't used up anything but I haven't bought anything either so I guess it isn't soo bad.

I just found out that my hair dresser essentially was fired from the salon.  She gave the owner, who I can't stand, her 2 weeke notice.  This heaux hands her her check on pay day and tells her not to come back.

She is the only person that has relaxed my hair for the last 5 years.  She is now doing hair our of her home.  She said she can do my hair but I feel some sort of way about going to her home, apparently she is charging the same as the salon.  I don't know if she has a setup.  I am a bit of a germaphobe and will have a fit if I have to.

Sigh......


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 7, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I haven't used up anything but I haven't bought anything either so I guess it isn't soo bad.
> 
> ...


 
Something similar happened to my old hair dresser. She had already planned on leaving and she knew the deal - as soon as you give your 2 weeks you must leave on the spot. This is because they don't want you to have access to all of the client contact info and take your customers with you. Luckily she had already planned it out and informed her clients weeks in advance of where she would be working.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 7, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *Short, my foot!
> Very nice hair and stash.*
> 
> I had a flare up of hair anorexia in the shower this week.  I'll be 10 weeks post tomorrow and my hair looks shrunken.  I was talmbout "I need to be shamed of myself, all up in the WL 2010 challenge"



You know that most of us have hair anorexia erplexed



Day36 said:


> *Great stash.* Oh yeah, great hair too.  Keep  it up BM, yuh looking nice!



I call it "Conditioner Porn"  I could stare for hours


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I will join you and brownie in a no buy,* i haven't gotten many hair products but i have other issues. I can do it with you guys.



Count me in.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2010)

Okay, ladies! T, La, and natura, we can do this.  I'm not buying any hair stuff, bath and body, makeup, or perfumes. Oh, no bags, either.  And no clothes.  My staples are all set. I'm almost out of GVP Anti Snap, but I will make do without it. 

I finished my big tub of Alter Ego Garlic. Absolute repurchase after this no buy. I used up a 1 oz of Njoi Nourish Oil and the Replenish Oil. I have bigger bottles of each. I don't think I'll use anything else up besides Smooth Express tubes.


----------



## Charz (May 7, 2010)

My anita grant is shipping on the 11th. I am going on a no buy after The Makeup Show. Makeup is the only thing killing my pocket.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 7, 2010)

Great hair BostonMaria.


----------



## mkd (May 7, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I haven't used up anything but I haven't bought anything either so I guess it isn't soo bad.
> 
> ...


I think you should give her a chance to do it out of her home; you know her and you trust her.  I am sure it will be temporary.  My hairdresser was working out of her house for a year or so after she had just had a baby and then she bought a loft and opened her own shop.  If you go and can't deal with her house, then you can try to find someone else.  But maybe you can at least give her a shot.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 7, 2010)

I just purchased a biosilk flatiron for $28 at Marshalls. I plugged it in to make sure it works!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2010)

Is anyone getting anything from Qhemet? I know Shay already did. BeeMine is having their 15% this weekend and Shescentit is 20% starting Sunday. She said there will be a few new items.


----------



## Ltown (May 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My anita grant is shipping on the 11th. I am going on a no buy after The Makeup Show. Makeup is the only thing killing my pocket.


 

What you are, is it all those wedding expensive getting to you?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> My anita grant is shipping on the 11th. I am going on a no buy after The Makeup Show. Makeup is the only thing killing my pocket.




What did you get from Anita???


----------



## Charz (May 7, 2010)

Ltown said:


> What you are, is it all those wedding expensive getting to you?


 
My parents are paying for all the wedding stuff  . I just really don't need anything.


----------



## Charz (May 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> What did you get from Anita???


 

Rhassoul Deep Condish ~ Three (30 gram) Cubes in:
1X Marshmallow
1X Banana
1X Raspberry

Vegan Babassu Finishing Pomades Samples in: 
Organic Carrot and Babassu
Babassu Spice
Cucumber and Babassu

4x Organic Dark Chocolate & Banana Smoothie Face Mask Samples 
Babassu Amla Shampoo Mini Bar Sample
Organic Kelp + Ylang Babassu Shampoo Mini Bar Sample
Organic Sapote and Coconut Pomade Sample
Japanese Camellia Kissi Oil - Sample Pink Grapefruit Kissi Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2010)

^^Everything sounds so good!!


----------



## mkd (May 7, 2010)

Brownie, I can buy qhemet locally so I am skipping the sale.

I really considered attempting to co wash more often, not every day but maybe 5 days a week or so. Then I started thinking back to this time last year when that didn't go so well and decided to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 7, 2010)

Quiet in here today...

Hope everyone is well and having a great day!


----------



## BrownBetty (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice.  I am going to get a wash and set next week. I counted I am only 8 weeks post 

I figure I can hold off on the relaxer for at least 2 more weeks.  

I am going to order the alter ego lineage shea butter relaxer and give that a try.  I've used Mizani for the last year and I am not that happy with it.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 7, 2010)

Charz - you have good parents!  My mom is steady talking about one of us need to have a big wedding, I asked her if she was putting 5 on this big wedding and she got quiet.


----------



## JJamiah (May 7, 2010)

I have to get my hair done professionally in about 4 to 5 weeks. Will be time for my relaxer, cut, color and deep conditioner.  

I get real happy around this time


----------



## chebaby (May 7, 2010)

Hello.
Imiss being on here.
I used up my kbb hair milk today and purchased qhemet heavy cream and brbc.
I got the heavy cream from the store and the brbc online.
Ialso got a bottle of lily of the valley aloe gel to make Shea aloe.

I sold 4 more products too and I'm done. No more buying..


----------



## chebaby (May 7, 2010)

T, I'm joining the no buy with you. I hope my computer is up and running by theend ofnext week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2010)

Well, Che (and all da' rest of ya'll...you know who you are) Brownie and I are certainly glad to have ya'!  

It's time......we all slowed our roll.  Even if it isn't hair products, ya'll been over-indulging in something.....  I know Ya!:wink2:

I am excited to see if I can paid down a few things with the extra Loot!:dollar:  And just focus on what I have.  It's gonna be hard...but do-able.

So whatever, you've been over-indulging in (if not hair products) it's time to stop. 

You all are 6 days short, so you'll have to make up those 6 extra days in June. _j/k_

_*we discussed june too, and all summer.....but wanted to see if we could get through may*_

btw:  If one person _needs_ a pass, we all take the pass at the same time otherwise, everybody's going to be spending willie-nilly and it won't work.  We all should be Accountable.


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2010)

Something is wrong . I've been home with my Hairveda for a couple hours now and I haven't even cracked open the box .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Something is wrong . I've been home with my Hairveda for a couple hours now and *I haven't even cracked open the box* .


 
Girl, Open It!!!!!!

You ordered something from Qhemet too! 

_*i am going to be living vicariously through you this month*_


----------



## Ltown (May 7, 2010)

Hey ladies, 
I was off today driving dd around and doing errands. I brought some beemine because of the discount. I've tried most of all the natural products so far. I still can't wear braid/twist outs.  I don't know who is a mom beside Mkd/Boston Maria but Happy Mother Day weekend!


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2010)

Im here, i decided to make my crisco mix after all, i wanted to buy something so i was like let me make something new instead of buying things. I will try it tonight after i do my hair. Im kind of scurred but there is really nothing to the ingredients. I was going to wait until tommorrow to wash my hair but im going to work some ot in the morning, i will have to do it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2010)

I don't know/think Imma do my hair in the morning.erplexed  

I really don't want/can't handle manipulating it too much.  I'll have to see how I feel. 

_On one Hand_:  I want to use up a bunch of stuff....._On the Other Hand_:  I don't want to be 'in it' all the time.

Decisions. Decisions.

btw:  I did manage to sell 1 box of the Matrix.  What a Headache.


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2010)

Still haven't opened the box.....  I'm real focused on doing some problem solving right now. My hair feels dry as the sahara and I believe it has to do with two things--sulfur and trying new moisturizers. So I will keep with the sulfur because I think I am getting growth but go back to my tried and true moisturizers. Gotta up my dcing back up to 2x/week and I need to baggy at night. I wet my hair everyday anyway.  I just need to keep my hair moisturized. I've gotten quite lazy over time.  You know how it is you get so into hair and the techniques when you first start on this website then you start thinking dayum maybe this is too much???? But it worked. I gotta find some balance .


----------



## mkd (May 7, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies,
> I was off today driving dd around and doing errands. I brought some beemine because of the discount. I've tried most of all the natural products so far. I still can't wear braid/twist outs. I don't know who is a mom beside Mkd/Boston Maria but Happy Mother Day weekend!


 Thanks Ltown and Happy Mothers day to you too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2010)

Happy Mothers Day to All Da' Mommies!!!

You Mommy-Divas Rock!  And I am proud to call you My Friends.........


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hi Aggie, here is the link http://www.skalabeauty.com/
> 
> Do you have Big Lot in Bahamas? When you go to the link it will show you stores that maybe there. I think if you can find a spanish store there you probably find it. Some of these stores listed sell $5 the big deal is Big lot is selling it for $1. I think the store in my area got hip to the sell or Skala figure out it selling fast and cheap.


 

Thanks ltown but there are no Big Lots here in the Bahamas unfortunately.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Aggie: looove the avatar! beautiful!
> 
> *back to studying.. *


 
Thanks redcouvert.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies! I posted these pictures in the Skala thread but wanted to post here too. IDareT'sHair sent me a box of Skala (God bless you girl) and here are pictures of my hair after using the mask and leave-in conditioner. In these pictures my hair is rollerset, only roots flatironed (that's why my hair looks "short").


 

Ooooh, I really love that last pic BM. You have such purrty hair.


----------



## JJamiah (May 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Mothers Day to All Da' Mommies!!!
> 
> You Mommy-Divas Rock!  And I am proud to call you My Friends.........






Proud to call you a friend as well 

and all the lovely ladies hair I mean Here


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2010)

This is the easiest wash day to date, detangling was a breeze. I think i actually found my routine to keep my hair moisturized, not just feeling soft but actually moisturized. Sealing my hair again was the best thing i could do for it. I lost very little hair today. I guess i wasn't sealing the right way because i would use an oil, butter or jbco and my hair has never felt this good. I needed something heavier to seal the moisture.


----------



## JJamiah (May 7, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> This is the easiest wash day to date, detangling was a breeze. I think i actually found my routine to keep my hair moisturized, not just feeling soft but actually moisturized. Sealing my hair again was the best thing i could do for it. I lost very little hair today. I guess i wasn't sealing the right way because i would use an oil, butter or jbco and my hair has never felt this good. I needed something heavier to seal the moisture.



What'd you use  ?


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> What'd you use  ?


 
Ive been using motions marula balm all week but i don't think its the product. I really think its the technique of sealing. I used tw mist, gt butter then sealed with marula balm. My hair was just moist. It may seem like alot but my hair has been missing something lately, and it feels really good now.


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Im here, i decided to make my crisco mix after all, i wanted to buy something so i was like let me make something new instead of buying things. I will try it tonight after i do my hair. Im kind of scurred but there is really nothing to the ingredients. I was going to wait until tommorrow to wash my hair but im going to work some ot in the morning, i will have to do it tonight.




What did you put in the crisco mix? I have crisco and I am not sure what to do with it. Mine has cottonseed oil so I am a bit nervous about what to do with it.


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

Still waiting on my Hairveda.....


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2010)

natura87 said:


> What did you put in the crisco mix? I have crisco and I am not sure what to do with it. Mine has cottonseed oil so I am a bit nervous about what to do with it.


 
I put jbco and ylang ylang and vanilla scent. Its not as greasy as i thought it would be. I whipped it and its like a light cream. I hope it works for me. I cook with it, i haven't actually touched it with my hands but i felt it today and its actually light after you rub it on your fingers.

Eta- mine does not contain cottonseed oil.


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I put jbco and ylang ylang and vanilla scent. Its not as greasy as i thought it would be. I whipped it and its like a light cream. I hope it works for me. I cook with it, i haven't actually touched it with my hands but i felt it today and its actually light after you rub it on your fingers.



Does yours have cottonseed oil in it? I heard bad things about it...


----------



## La Colocha (May 7, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Does yours have cottonseed oil in it? I heard bad things about it...


 
No, i looked at the ingredients, i edited my post above.


----------



## natura87 (May 7, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> No, i looked at the ingredients, i edited my post above.




Oh...

*side eyes the crisco*


----------



## Brownie518 (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, Che (and all da' rest of ya'll...you know who you are) Brownie and I are certainly glad to have ya'!
> 
> It's time......we all slowed our roll.  Even if it isn't hair products, ya'll been over-indulging in something.....  I know Ya!:wink2:
> 
> ...



Well, it sure isn't helping that everyone is having Mother's Day sales.  I wanted to get the new Shescentit conditioner but I'll wait. I told T that the only pass I might take would be for the new Hairveda conditioner. We'll see. It probably shouldn't even count cuz I probably won't get it until June . But I'm doing good so far. And I'm adding watches and sunglasses to my no buy list.


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Well, it sure isn't helping that everyone is having Mother's Day sales. * I wanted to get the new Shescentit conditioner but I'll wait. I told T that the only pass I might take would be for the new Hairveda conditioner. We'll see. It probably shouldn't even count cuz I probably won't get it until June . But I'm doing good so far. And I'm adding watches and sunglasses to my no buy list.


 
Mmmhmm it shole ain't. Because im like.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 8, 2010)

Girl, you and me both!!! I'm getting hit from all sides. My email is full of coupons and whatnot. And this is my birthday month so some of the sites I frequent ohwell are giving me EXTRA savings/coupons!


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you and me both!!! I'm getting hit from all sides. My email is full of coupons and whatnot. And this is my birthday month so some of the sites I frequent ohwell are giving me EXTRA savings/coupons!


 
Im scared to open my emails. Because i know there is something there that i want. Be skrong we can do this.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 8, 2010)

^ Yeah, lol, I'm staying strong! It's only been a week but that's good for me. We can all do it.


----------



## Charz (May 8, 2010)

I got the new Hairveda Conditioner!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I got the new Hairveda Conditioner!!



 Already? For some reason, I thought it wouldn't be available for another week. Now I decide whether to take my pass. Where's T???? 

Just for the record, I started using Moist 24/7 after Charz talking about how great it is for detangling.  And it is!! It has made a big difference for me. Maybe I will take this one pass and get some for my niece, too.


----------



## Pompous Blue (May 8, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I got the new Hairveda Conditioner!!


How!! I was just looking at the website yesterday and couldn't order it then. 

Can you give us a cursory review of it? I don't know whether to order 1 or 2. 

Throw us a bone, please!


----------



## Charz (May 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Already? For some reason, I thought it wouldn't be available for another week. Now I decide whether to take my pass. Where's T????
> 
> Just for the record, I started using Moist 24/7 after Charz talking about how great it is for detangling.  And it is!! It has made a big difference for me. Maybe I will take this one pass and get some for my niece, too.




Yay!! I'm glad it is working for you. 


Pompous Blue said:


> How!! I was just looking at the website yesterday and couldn't order it then.
> 
> Can you give us a cursory review of it? I don't know whether to order 1 or 2.
> 
> Throw us a bone, please!




Oh I just ordered 2. I will get it soon, I live in the same state! I will do a youtube review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Already? For some reason, I thought it wouldn't be available for another week. *Now I decide whether to take my pass. Where's T???? *
> 
> Just for the record, I started using Moist 24/7 after Charz talking about how great it is for detangling.  And it is!! It has made a big difference for me. Maybe I will take this one pass and get some for my niece, too.


 
We either ALL Take a "Pass" or Nobody Takes A Pass! 

Let me know what you are going to do. 

Day 8 !  I can't believe you're breaking down already....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Be skrong* we can do this.


 
That's right!


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

Hi all, im off work now. The crisco works, its works so well my hair is still wet. I don't know about that. I will see how long it takes to dry because i can't be walking around with a wet head. Its not driping wet but my hair is squishy wet. I did my hair around 10 last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Hi all, im off work now. The crisco works, its works so well my hair is still wet. I don't know about that. I will see how long it takes to dry because i can't be walking around with a wet head. *Its not driping wet but my hair is squishy wet. I did my hair around 10 last night*.


 
WOW!  It Does Lock In Moisture Doesn't it?  Interesting.............


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (May 8, 2010)

Hey ladies  I'm gonna clarify today and do an Aphogee treatment after.


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! It Does Lock In Moisture Doesn't it? Interesting.............


 
Yes, with my marula balm my hair was moist and soft but not wet. I won't touch my hair for a few days. I don't want it to be over moisturized. I didn't even use that much, less than a dime amount for each side. Its not greasy just weterplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

You know I was thinking, even if Brownie does use her pass, I won't get anything. 

I want to stick to this to see how far/long I can go w/o buying a hair product.


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know I was thinking, even if Brownie does use her pass, I won't get anything.
> 
> I want to stick to this to see how far/long I can go w/o buying a hair product.


 
Im not getting anything either. There will always be another sale sometime or another.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Im not getting anything either. There will always be another sale sometime or another.


 
Yeah, I need to see (for me) how long I can hold out!  And besides that, there is nothing I really need.

Yeah, the pass (will be for anything from anywhere) but I think we need to set a $ limit on that too.


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

I hope shay got her some conditioner, cause ain't gone be none left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I hope shay got her some conditioner, cause ain't gone be none left.


 
Girl, I'm sure she did!  And if she didn't BJ will make her some mo!

Shay Buys Gallons!!!!!  She'll get hers!


----------



## JJamiah (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know I was thinking, even if Brownie does use her pass, I won't get anything.
> 
> I want to stick to this to see how far/long I can go w/o buying a hair product.




That sounds good, I'd Like to join too! I did buy 3 conditioners but that will be all, 

I have to get my hair done in June so hopefully that doesn't count!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> That sounds good, I'd Like to join too! I did buy 3 conditioners but that will be all,
> 
> I have to get my hair done in June so hopefully that doesn't count!


 
You've been doing really good JJ!  We said we were going to do it for the Month of May.  

But Brownie's SO wants her to do it for the entire Summer 

Which I told her I would be willing to do.  We could take it a month at a time.

The only thing I want is a shorter wig for Summer!  Which I will wait until June to get (if then).  I think Imma wig it until Fall/Winter.

I just don't want to buy anything hair related right now.


----------



## JJamiah (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You've been doing really good JJ!  We said we were going to do it for the Month of May.
> 
> But Brownie's SO wants her to do it for the entire Summer
> 
> ...



Thanks, I have to say that the Idea of using one buying one has really helped me. I'd use up something and say, I don't need another, so then I'd finish up something else and still not buy. I say it is more like use 5 buy one. Either way week to week it gets easier. You'll all see!

And when you do decide to purchase something months from now don't beat yourself up. I didn't, just go back to use one buy one.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (May 8, 2010)

Miss T, of all the Dominican conditioners you have gifted me, my favorite is the La Bomba. This stuff is like gold to me right now  I love the smell. It's really thick. And it has my hair feeling like silk after a heavy protein treatment. And I only sat under the dryer with it for 5 minutes (it's too damn hot and my stand up dryer is on my back porch). I sat with it for another 15 minutes and rinsed. 

My hair feels like I just had a fresh relaxer, it feels all silky and smooth


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I hope shay got her some conditioner, cause ain't gone be none left.


You know I got mine.  I got on here and saw Toy's post in the May what did you buy thread. I went straight to Hairveda and got two.  I also got the acv rinses that I couldn't get in the last sale. I'm wondering if that is what's going on with my hair too because I didn't buy any regular acv to tide me over.

I thought shoot I just got some Hairveda and here I go ordering more. I finally opened the box and I like the new labels and the business card. She is moving up in the world.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I'm sure she did! And if she didn't BJ will make her some mo!
> 
> Shay Buys Gallons!!!!! She'll get hers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> *Miss T, of all the Dominican conditioners you have gifted me, my favorite is the La Bomba.* This stuff is like gold to me right now  I love the smell. It's really thick. And it has my hair feeling like silk after a heavy protein treatment. And I only sat under the dryer with it for 5 minutes (it's too damn hot and my stand up dryer is on my back porch). I sat with it for another 15 minutes and rinsed.
> 
> My hair feels like I just had a fresh relaxer, it feels all silky and smooth


 
That's good to know.  Thanks for the Review. 

Imma break into my Dominican Stash in July (after my next relaxer).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2010)

Where is Everyone???? _*crickets chirpping*_  I decided not to do my hair today. 

Ya'll It is Wintery Cold out for some reason.  In the 50's.  Dark & Cloudy.

Anyway, I hope to finish up a coupla' things next wash day.

Day 8 -- No Buy.


----------



## Americka (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is Everyone???? _*crickets chirpping*_  I decided not to do my hair today.
> 
> Ya'll It is Wintery Cold out for some reason.  In the 50's.  Dark & Cloudy.
> 
> ...




Congrats on the "No Buy"! 8 days! Good job!


----------



## Ltown (May 8, 2010)

Hi, sorry IDareT'sHair the Ohio weather is so unpredictable! I'm doing absolultely nothing being lazy laying around the house.


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2010)

I baggied last night with TW Mist and feel the difference already . I will alternate baggying with TW mist, Hydrasilica, and Juices & Berries.

My new growth is clumping so well together that in certain spots my relaxed/texlaxed ends look like raggedy dreads . I really want to make it to 18 months but not to the detriment of my hair.


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

I was in the bed sleep, its really cold here and dreary looking out. Shay have you tried a twist and curl? When i transitioned i twisted my hair with jml loc cream and twisted my ends around my fingers. The next day i took them out for a twist out. You can try the tc with rods on your ends to see how you like it.


----------



## mkd (May 8, 2010)

Hi ladies.   I washed my hair last night and the curlformers are better using 2 rollers on each section of hair.  I just don't know that I love the look.  

I kind of want that HV conditioner but  I may wait to see what everyone else thinks first.


----------



## Shay72 (May 8, 2010)

LC--I did the twist and curl alot in the beginning of my transition. It was my signature style for a minute. Right now they look crazy. Braidouts looked pretty good but now are starting to look crazy also . Basically been bunning. Did do two pocahontas braids and just pinned them up the other day and got so many compliments.  

Once natural I will be paying someone to twist my hair. Only once it reaches a certain length though so I can do updos, buns, ponytails. Prior to that I plan to wear my out and I hope I survive


----------



## La Colocha (May 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> LC--I did the twist and curl alot in the beginning of my transition. It was my signature style for a minute. Right now they look crazy. Braidouts looked pretty good but now are starting to look crazy also . Basically been bunning. Did do two pocahontas braids and just pinned them up the other day and got so many compliments.
> 
> Once natural I will be paying someone to twist my hair. Only once it reaches a certain length though so I can do updos, buns, ponytails. Prior to that I plan to wear my out and I hope I survive


 
You will be just fine, i wish i had this board when i transitioned, id still be transitioning but oh well. It was rough for me at the beginning. Im hoping that you have a smoother journey. You have the right products and you know what works for your hair. Keep doing what your doing.


----------



## JJamiah (May 8, 2010)

I had to cook we had some guest over, I then cleaned my fish tanks and fed the kiddies and kitties and now I have some me time. LOL


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is Everyone???? _*crickets chirpping*_ I decided not to do my hair today.
> 
> Ya'll It is Wintery Cold out for some reason. In the 50's. Dark & Cloudy.
> 
> ...


 
8 Days....Not bad Terri. Stay strong sweetie, you can do it.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> We either ALL Take a "Pass" or Nobody Takes A Pass!
> 
> Let me know what you are going to do.
> 
> Day 8 !  I can't believe you're breaking down already....................



No breakdown. I said from the beginning that I would be getting the new conditioner.  A breakdown would have been to use the 25% from Macys, the Afroveda Monday Mania sale, the 20% from Shescentit, and the 15 from BeeMine.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 9, 2010)

At work fighting sleep.  I've started doing chunky 3 strand twist outs.  I've been wanting to wear my hair out and this is a nice compromise.  This is also letting me use up some stuff since I cowash every 3 days and DC every other time.  I have 1 use of my Y2C left and 1 of the SSI FM. 

Trying to figure out how to keep my hair soft and moisturized.  I think I'm going to have to go back to my 3 layer technique with a buter as the last step.  I'm just scared of oily hair for the summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *No breakdown. I said from the beginning that I would be getting the new conditioner.*  A breakdown would have been to use the 25% from Macys, the Afroveda Monday Mania sale, the 20% from Shescentit, and the 15 from BeeMine.


 
Yes....You did! 

Day 9 Still Going Strong.....:alcoholic
Didn't do my Hair yesterday.  Will be back on the Grind Tuesday or Wednesday....

Hope to get rid of 1 or 2 things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Uh Oh! 

WHY did I just click on that 20% Off SheScentIt.  Discount Code: Motherluv for today and Monday??????

Will I or won't I take the pass w/Brownie?????

20%


----------



## Pompous Blue (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> WHY did I just click on that *20%* Off SheScentIt. Discount Code: Motherluv for today and Monday??????
> 
> ...


 
It's *25%* when you use the *Facebook* code!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Pompous Blue said:


> It's *25%* when you use the *Facebook* code!


 

 Chile......You Ain't Helping!  pm me that code STAT!


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile......You Ain't Helping!  pm me that code STAT!



NO NO NO, you don't need it, really you don't!

Plus Christmas will bring more Codes 

Please pass pass pass pass pass!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NO NO NO, you don't need it, really you don't!
> 
> Plus Christmas will bring more Codes
> 
> Please pass pass pass pass pass!


 
You're right JJ!  But 25% is extremely difficult to pass up.  I think BF was only 20%

Now.....Where is Pompous with that Code??????


----------



## Pompous Blue (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're right JJ! But 25% is extremely difficult to pass up. I think BF was only 20%
> 
> *Now.....Where is Pompous with that Code??????*


It's done....ENJOY!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Well Ladies......(and Brownie), I took the 'pass' 

Just couldn't pass up that 25%

Thanks Pompous Blue

Good Lookin' Out!:notworthy


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2010)

Hey ladies we IDareTsHair you took a pass, well getting that kind of discount you should. 
Today I used up HE as prepoo, wash with qhemet cleansing wheatgrass, dc with Chocolacio. I'll be sending the rest to my sister so that 3 products gone.


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

These sales are killing me!! I feel like I'm relapsing .


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're right JJ!  But 25% is extremely difficult to pass up.  I think BF was only 20%
> 
> Now.....Where is Pompous with that Code??????




 I have gotten 25% for Christmas not BF. 

You have to resist temptation.

A coupon or code is only good if you need it other than that it is a waste~ 

oh well,


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> These sales are killing me!! I feel like I'm relapsing .



Ask yourself Do I really need it?


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

I am using up my Hair Ones and will wait until the end of the year December to restock on like 6-8 of them. 

I don't think I need anything else. Maybe Some Motions Neutralizing Shampoo, I take my own things, I like to use the whole system when I go.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2010)

I just gave a friend of mine 3 body butters, 2 shower gels, and 3 scrubs. She was so excited. And since I'm off tonight, I'm going to wash and use up a Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy, a Motions CPR, and a couple of vials. If there isn't enough Komaza, I'll throw in the last bit of a bottle of SSI Avocado conditioner and use that up, too.  
My stash is actually pretty manageable right now. I would say about 85% of my items are staples or beloved alternates. I have either multiples or large sizes of my staples, making it look a little bigger. I want to get it down to 95% staples by the end of summer.


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ask yourself Do I really need it?


 
I cleared out my cart because the conditioner I wanted to purchase was sold out. Otherwise all my purchases would have been body products (Jasmine's). I decided to wait until the conditioner is back in stock, she has another sale, and I've used up more body products.

I think we really need to be careful and not set ourselves up to fail.  I see nothing wrong with replacing items and taking advantage of sales. If you take a pass from the no buy, take the pass, and kim.  Don't start the count over. A pass is a pass.  Besides we are in a use one buy one challenge.  There are plenty of times we have used something up and didn't go right out to the store to buy more stuff.  I don't know about anyone else but since the challenge started last year I have used up more than I have bought and that is progress.  All or nothing or black and white thinking will get you in trouble. Okay...mini rant over.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> These sales are killing me!! I feel like I'm relapsing .



Who you tellin', Shay!!! All at once, too!!  If I wasn't on a No Buy, it would have been over. 

Hey, have you tried the Mozeke Carrot Protein yet???


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I cleared out my cart because the conditioner I wanted to purchase was sold out. Otherwise all my purchases would have been body products (Jasmine's). I decided to wait until the conditioner is back in stock, she has another sale, and I've used up more body products.
> 
> I think we really need to be careful and not set ourselves up to fail.  I see nothing wrong with replacing items and taking advantage of sales. *If you take a pass from the no buy, take the pass, and kim*.  Don't start the count over. A pass is a pass.  Besides we are in a use one buy one challenge.  There are plenty of times we have used something up and didn't go right out to the store to buy more stuff. * I don't know about anyone else but since the challenge started last year I have used up more than I have bought and that is progress.  All or nothing or black and white thinking will get you in trouble. Okay...mini rant over*.



I totally agree with the whole, but especially the bolded. 

Which conditioner was sold out that you wanted?


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Who you tellin', Shay!!! All at once, too!!  If I wasn't on a No Buy, it would have been over.
> 
> Hey, have you tried the Mozeke Carrot Protein yet???


Under the steamer with it now.  Unlike you I used the entire sample for this one application . I like the way it smells, its consistency, and it was easy to spread. Under the steamer and no drippies. So far so good .  



Brownie518 said:


> I totally agree with the whole, but especially the bolded.
> 
> Which conditioner was sold out that you wanted?


Babassau Extreme Butter Cream


----------



## natura87 (May 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ask yourself Do I really need it?




OMG!! You sound like a PJ sponsor!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

I have a _tenative sale_ for the other box of Matrix Ceramides.  We'll see if it happens.  

At least my Sale(s) paid for my SSI.  In fact, I just re-stocked the Banana Brulee w/a 16oz Jar.  

I gifted my last jar of BB to a dear friend who has never tried. 

I had several things in my cart, but backed them all out and just re-stocked that one thing. (So I'm good).  I didn't go overboard.

I remember the Day it would have been:


----------



## Charz (May 9, 2010)

I did not partake in the Shescentit Sale. I want to wait until she releases her new products.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Under the steamer with it now.  Unlike you I used the entire sample for this one application . I like the way it smells, its consistency, and it was easy to spread. Under the steamer and no drippies. So far so good .
> 
> 
> Babassau Extreme Butter Cream



 The whole sample!!! Dang!! I bet that did your hair right. I do like it, though! 

I like the Babassue Extreme also. Definite repurchase on that one.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I did not partake in the Shescentit Sale. I want to wait until she releases her new products.



Yep. On FB, I thought she had replied to someone and said there would be a few new items this weekend. 

ETA: Oh, I see she posted in the SSI thread and the new stuff comes out May 15th.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Hey Ladies.......I Sold my last box of Matrix Hydratherapie!  Well......


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2010)

I wanted some items from SSI and Jasmines, but I closed the window quickly! Ill catch them the next time they have a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> I wanted some items from SSI and Jasmines, *but I closed the window quickly! Ill catch them the next time they have a sale.*


 
Good For You!


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2010)

T, this week Ill be 9wks post. Is steaming for more than 30min good or bad?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> T, this week Ill be 9wks post. Is steaming for more than 30min good or bad?


 
I never go less than 30. 

More like 45-1 hour weekly.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever purchased a bone comb from hairsense? I wanted to buy another comb from her today and she has her picture up. Shes Caucasian! I assumed she was AA...but now I know. 

T, Ill be steaming with my new love, Silicon Mix. I just love that stuff. 

Day36, SO is jealous of our friendship! Pathmark this week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> Has anyone ever purchased *a bone comb *from hairsense? I wanted to buy another comb from her today and she has her picture up. Shes Caucasian! I assumed she was AA...but now I know.
> 
> T, Ill be steaming with my new love, *Silicon Mix*. I just love that stuff.
> 
> Day36, SO is jealous of our friendship! Pathmark this week?


 
Taz007 sent me a couple bone combs. I don't know where she got them from.

I bought the Silicon Mix Bambu as part of my Dominican Stash --- Do you have that one or the regular Silicon Mix? 

I hope I like the Bambu. The regular one....umm not so much.erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2010)

I have the regular one. I likes it a lot! My hair feels so moisturized and soft after DCing with it.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Taz007 sent me a couple bone combs. I don't know where she got them from.
> 
> I bought the Silicon Mix Bambu as part of my Dominican Stash --- Do you have that one or the regular Silicon Mix?
> 
> I hope I like the Bambu. The regular one....umm not so much.erplexed


----------



## Pompous Blue (May 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> Has anyone ever purchased a bone comb from hairsense? I wanted to buy another comb from her today and she has her picture up. Shes Caucasian! I assumed she was AA...but now I know.


I thought she was AA too.

I ordered some combs from her in March. She did not have one of the ones I wanted and sent me a substitute plus an extra. Shipping was quick, too. Received my order in about 5 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> I have the regular one. I likes it a lot! My hair feels so moisturized and soft after DCing with it.


 
Maybe I should have given it more than 1-2 tries. 

I ended up selling it on the Exchange Forum.  I had like 56 ounces....


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

natura87 said:


> OMG!! You sound like a PJ sponsor!!



It is all with love, I just want to help keep you all focused, I know, trust me how easy it is to fall prey to the SALES.

I tell my friends Ooohhhh, I got this, and before I could finish they go let me guess it was on sale erplexed

So I hope no one takes this personal, I am only trying to help.


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> Has anyone ever purchased a bone comb from hairsense? I wanted to buy another comb from her today and she has her picture up. Shes Caucasian! I assumed she was AA...but now I know.
> 
> T, Ill be steaming with my new love, Silicon Mix. I just love that stuff.
> 
> Day36, SO is jealous of our friendship! Pathmark this week?



I bought 4 from her erplexed 

I broke open 2 and I use them religiously.

Myra is Nice though, I talked to her for a minute I though she was Latin from the sound of her voice. She is nice none the less. I love the combs, they are like ahhhhh when I comb. LOL (picture the ahhhh part)


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.......I Sold my last box of Matrix Hydratherapie!  Well......




That is awesome! Go Girl!


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 9, 2010)

I just purchased comb #204 from her. On her hairsense site, the shipping was $5.25, but on ebay shipping was FREE. I notice a huge difference when I use her combs. I like them a lot. I dont know what to do with the other combs, I have. Give them to a friend when I know the seams take hair out? Maybe Ill just toss them.




JJamiah said:


> I bought 4 from her erplexed
> 
> I broke open 2 and I use them religiously.
> 
> Myra is Nice though, I talked to her for a minute I though she was Latin from the sound of her voice. She is nice none the less. I love the combs, they are like ahhhhh when I comb. LOL (picture the ahhhh part)


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

washnset said:


> I just purchased comb #204 from her. On her hairsense site, the shipping was $5.25, but on ebay shipping was FREE. I notice a huge difference when I use her combs. I like them a lot. I dont know what to do with the other combs, I have. Give them to a friend when I know the seams take hair out? Maybe Ill just toss them.



No don't toss them, give them to a friend or family member or put them in with your stash. Otherwise see if one of the ladies here would take them off your hands. I don't know either they just are wonderful I have the #206 (3 ) and the rat tail 

going to just go peek at the #204


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Ladies................


JJamiah has thought of an incredible Challenge for 2011!  You buy a pre-paid Visa Card for $365.00 for the Entire Year and that will cover all of your purchases, curb excessive spending and when you think of it $365.00 is a good base for spending and managing purchases.

Once you use it up....you're done.

What do you all think about it?

Of course it wouldn't include appliances, like if your dryer went out and you needed to replace it.  Hair Products only.

What do you Ladies think?  Let's have some dialogue on this......feedback.....

I think I'm in.  You can spend it as you choose over the course of the year.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies................
> 
> 
> JJamiah has thought of an incredible Challenge for 2011! You buy a pre-paid Visa Card for $365.00 for the Entire Year and that will cover all of your purchases, curb excessive spending and when you think of it $365.00 is a good base for spending and managing purchases.
> ...


 
That is an excellent idea, I like it now for those that buy gallons maybe not Charzboss and Shay


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2010)

Charzboss, I can't access your blog but what happen?


----------



## La Colocha (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies................
> 
> 
> JJamiah has thought of an incredible Challenge for 2011! You buy a pre-paid Visa Card for $365.00 for the Entire Year and that will cover all of your purchases, curb excessive spending and when you think of it $365.00 is a good base for spending and managing purchases.
> ...


 
I like the idea, i got one for $100 a few months ago and still have money on it. So $365 will be plenty for me to work with through the year.


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies................
> 
> 
> JJamiah has thought of an incredible Challenge for 2011! You buy a pre-paid Visa Card for $365.00 for the Entire Year and that will cover all of your purchases, curb excessive spending and when you think of it $365.00 is a good base for spending and managing purchases.
> ...


 


Ltown said:


> That is an excellent idea, I like it now for those that buy gallons maybe not Charzboss and Shay


 
I do prefer to buy in bulk so that really wouldn't work for me.  What I am doing though is racking up rewards points.  As soon as I get enough for a $500 gift card I'm on it.  I will continue to do this so this should cut my costs over time.


----------



## La Colocha (May 9, 2010)

Well my hair is finally dry and it feels good. I will use my crisco mix every few days and damp hair for this week. I had so many emails for sales and i just ignored them. I didn't even open them up so im happy about that. A 16 oz jar of crisco costs $2 and i already have plenty of oils. The marula balm is $7 without a sale. If the crisco works for me i will use up the marula balm and not repurchase because $2 is way better than $7.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Well my hair is finally dry and it feels good. I will use my crisco mix every few days and damp hair for this week. I had so many emails for sales and i just ignored them. I didn't even open them up so im happy about that. *A 16 oz jar of crisco costs $2 *and i already have plenty of oils. The marula balm is $7 without a sale. If the crisco works for me i will use up the marula balm and not repurchase because *$2* is way better than $7.


 
Maybe Crisco will be a good option for me this Winter instead of _'wasting'_ all that $ on Butters from TNS.....Not to mention that Crazy Shipping.

I think Crisco might just be my ticket this winter!  Now I need to come up with an additive.  What would I add?  An EO or something?

_*off to look at crisco thread*_


----------



## La Colocha (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe Crisco will be a good option for me this Winter instead of _'wasting'_ all that $ on Butters from TNS.....Not to mention that Crazy Shipping.
> 
> I think Crisco might just be my ticket this winter! Now I need to come up with an additive. What would I add? An EO or something?
> 
> _*off to look at crisco thread*_


 
Maybe a little oil to thin it out and some eo of your choice. I keep both my batch i made and the jar in the fridge and im going to take the batch out when i need it. You wouldn't even know its crisco, dh thought it was a dip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Maybe a little oil to thin it out and some eo of your choice. I keep both my batch i made and the jar in the fridge and im going to take the batch out when i need it. You wouldn't even know its crisco, *dh thought it was a dip*.


 
MEN!

Yeah girl, I just came up outta that Crisco Thread.  Somebody, I think (Charm) said she mixes hers with JBCO and Walnut Oil.

Imma be all over this, this Fall.  I already have the oils.  It will definitely save me some $$$$$

Thanks La for Your Review.  I read that thread, but skimmed through it.  Now, I have taken a serious look at it.  And it most def beats that $12.00 Shipping at TNS!


----------



## La Colocha (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MEN!
> 
> Yeah girl, I just came up outta that Crisco Thread. Somebody, I think (Charm) said she mixes hers with JBCO and Walnut Oil.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah i kind of had my nose scruched up at first like crisco but it doesn't hurt to try something. And i also thought about what people used back in the day. All my granny ever had was a jar of blue magic and her hair was long. What did they use before that? Lard. So if it was good enough for the og's its good enough for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Yeah i kind of had my nose scruched up at first like crisco but it doesn't hurt to try something. And i also thought about what people used back in the day. All my granny ever had was a jar of blue magic and her hair was long. What did they use before that? Lard. *So if it was good enough for the og's its good enough for me*.


 
And it's definitely easy on the Pocketbook (OG Terminology) 

I'm down with it.  I will start this fall.


----------



## La Colocha (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And it's definitely easy on the Pocketbook (OG Terminology)
> 
> I'm down with it. I will start this fall.


 
A little goes a very long way, a jar would last for months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

Now...to decide what to throw up in it to make it smell good?  

IK if I add a little JBCO, Imma hafta have something 'good' up in it.


----------



## La Colocha (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now...to decide what to throw up in it to make it smell good?
> 
> IK if I add a little JBCO, Imma hafta have something 'good' up in it.


 
Crisco has no smell none at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Crisco has no smell none at all*.


 
IK.  I was thinking about:  *JBCO*Covering up that Bad Boy!

Actually, it isn't bad.  I was thinking JBCO (stank), *Hempseed (double stank)*using that for ceramides* and then something that actually smells good.  IK you added Ylang-Ylang to yours.


----------



## La Colocha (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK. I was thinking about: *JBCO*Covering up that Bad Boy!
> 
> Actually, it isn't bad. I was thinking JBCO (stank), *Hempseed (double stank)*using that for ceramides* and then something that actually smells good. IK you added Ylang-Ylang to yours.


 
Ylang ylang, vanilla and jbco, you can't smell the jbco. I only made a small amount so i just drizzed some in.


----------



## mkd (May 9, 2010)

JJ's proposed challenge is really interesting.  I think I could do it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> *JJ's proposed challenge is really interesting. I think I could do it too.*


 
Yeah.....We All Load up our Cards by 01/01/11 and We only shop from that (for Hair Products).  

Once we spend the $365.00  we're done.  

La said she put $100.00's on one, and still has some left.  

I think it would be a good project for us to do in 2011.  And see who is the first one completely outta Cash!

And How Soon!

_*looks side-eyed*_


----------



## JJamiah (May 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....We All Load up our Cards by 01/01/11 and We only shop from that (for Hair Products).
> 
> Once we spend the $365.00  we're done.
> 
> ...




going to bed,  good night ladies, Have to get up early in the morning


----------



## Shay72 (May 9, 2010)

I finished my Komaza Honey Comb Rejuvenator.  It will be a repurchase. I will wait until Komaza has a sale again which is rare.  I would need to completely run out of all of my Komaza products to buy without a sale.


----------



## Pompous Blue (May 9, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I finished my Komaza Honey Comb Rejuvenator. It will be a repurchase. I will wait until Komaza has a sale again which is rare. I would need to completely run out of all of my Komaza products to buy without a sale.


I'm glad you posted this....I purchased this during her 2009 Black Friday sale and used it once in December. I had to quickly wash it out of my hair before the 45 minutes was up 'cause apparently I was allergic to it.

Do you want it? I forgot I still had it. I had relegated it to the back of the shelf and probably one day throw it out. It has a "use by" date of 10/06/10 on it.

PM me if you're interested.....


----------



## BrownBetty (May 9, 2010)

Hey ladies!

my hairline is looking a little thin.  I need to start babying it before it takes a turn for the worst.

I haven't used anything but I haven't bought anything either.


----------



## Americka (May 9, 2010)

Hey Ladies! I hope all is well with each of you. School is almost over! 

I have used up one Skala Shea Butter conditioner, masque and leave in. I cried when I used up the leave in b/c that was my only SB! erplexed


----------



## Day36 (May 10, 2010)

washnset said:


> Has anyone ever purchased a bone comb from hairsense? I wanted to buy another comb from her today and she has her picture up. Shes Caucasian! I assumed she was AA...but now I know.
> 
> T, Ill be steaming with my new love, Silicon Mix. I just love that stuff.
> 
> Day36, SO is jealous of our friendship! Pathmark this week?



Hey girly, tell him stop trying to be a party pooper. lol. Def pathmark this week! 

Hey ladies, Im up trying to slay this paper by tomorrow. I REFUSE to do work after my graduation day. nah son!


----------



## chebaby (May 10, 2010)

Hope everyone e had a nice mothers day.
I went to a club on Saturday and my ears are still ringing. Sometimes I find myself trying to figure out wth that noise is and then I remember it's In my ears. I hope it's not really damaged.

Anyway I figured out why my hair seems so dry lately, my color lol. It's like a duh moment. So o decoded not to shampoo anymore. Good thing I had a half full bottle of wen still laying around. I'll be using that.

I will also be upping my deep
conditioning to 2x a week and cutting out protein until I think I need it.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> It is all with love, I just want to help keep you all focused, I know, trust me how easy it is to fall prey to the SALES.
> 
> I tell my friends Ooohhhh, I got this, and before I could finish they go let me guess it was on sale erplexed
> 
> So I hope no one takes this personal, I am only trying to help.



 No. We need a voice of reason!! For sure!! 



JJamiah said:


> I bought 4 from her erplexed
> 
> I broke open 2 and I use them religiously.
> 
> Myra is Nice though, I talked to her for a minute I though she was Latin from the sound of her voice. She is nice none the less. I love the combs, they are like ahhhhh when I comb. LOL (picture the ahhhh part)




I got some from her, as well. Love them!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 10, 2010)

Americka said:


> Hey Ladies! I hope all is well with each of you. School is almost over!
> 
> I have used up one Skala Shea Butter conditioner, masque and leave in. I cried when I used up the leave in b/c that was my only SB! erplexed



Yeah, the Shea masque and leave in are nice, aren't they? I have the Fruit Cocktail in right now and I might like this even better. This masque seems a bit thicker than the Shea. I can't wait to see how it rinses.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 10, 2010)

JJamiah's idea got me to thinking. I'm going to go through my e-receipts from last month and see how much I spent on hair stuff and body stuff. Last month was pretty bad. I'll do March and April, to start, see how bad it was. Should be interesting.


----------



## JJamiah (May 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> JJamiah's idea got me to thinking. I'm going to go through my e-receipts from last month and see how much I spent on hair stuff and body stuff. Last month was pretty bad. I'll do March and April, to start, see how bad it was. Should be interesting.



I should be noosed for February, I was badddddd......
But I did do great for January, March, April and now May I got 3 items. Now I am just trying to continue to use things up. 

Every Day, week and month is a challenge for me and I except that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 10, 2010)

I like the prepaid card idea.  I know I've spent way more than $365 in a year and this will definitely help me get my priorities in order and not spend all willy-nilly.


----------



## Day36 (May 10, 2010)

After 10hrs of writing, and 3.5hrs of sleep:

I HAVE COMPLETED THE LAST PAPER OF MY UNDERGRAD CAREER! 

Now, after work and my hair appt, I will come home to prepare for my first graduation tomorrow and SLEEP! 

Have a great day/week ladies. Smooches!


----------



## Ltown (May 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> After 10hrs of writing, and 3.5hrs of sleep:
> 
> I HAVE COMPLETED THE LAST PAPER OF MY UNDERGRAD CAREER!
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations!


----------



## mkd (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations Day36!

Che, I can really tell the difference in my color treated hair and my all natural hair.  Like for real, when my hair without color gets a little bit longer, I am really considering cutting the colored hair off.  It is so much drier than the rest of my hair.  It is like having 2 different heads of hair on my head.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 10, 2010)

Congrats Day36!!!  May you be blessed in your future endeavors.


----------



## natura87 (May 10, 2010)

I caved and made a Crisco butter mix using some Crisco, Coconut Oil and Africa's Best Herbal Oil.


It smells and looks like  something from Qhemet.


----------



## Charz (May 10, 2010)

Day36 said:


> After 10hrs of writing, and 3.5hrs of sleep:
> 
> I HAVE COMPLETED THE LAST PAPER OF MY UNDERGRAD CAREER!
> 
> ...



 :doestwostep:


----------



## chebaby (May 10, 2010)

Congrats day36

mkd, I have already decided not tto continue with my color. I think natural hair looks good with color because it gives it demention I think that's the word I'm looking for lol. But like you said it's like having a whole new had of hair. With my color hair it doesn't like sunshine, shampoo( I used to shampoo 2x a week not no more), doesn't like protein and only seems to be moisturizef with qhemet.

I broke out my Darcy botanicals daily leave in to replace kbb for now and my hair seems to like it.


----------



## Ltown (May 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Congrats day36
> 
> mkd, I have already decided not tto continue with my color. I think natural hair looks good with color because it gives it demention I think that's the word I'm looking for lol. But like you said it's like having a whole new had of hair. With my color hair it doesn't like sunshine, shampoo( I used to shampoo 2x a week not no more), doesn't like protein and only seems to be moisturizef with qhemet.
> 
> I broke out my Darcy botanicals daily leave in to replace kbb for now and my hair seems to like it.


 

I definately can agree with you all. I used to have relaxer and color too and my hair was dry. I think you ladies hit it on the nail. The chemical process of color is the same as relaxer. SUCKS I would love to have some color too!


----------



## La Colocha (May 10, 2010)

Mama t, sent me a generous sample of a sweet smelling hair cream. Im scared to use it but i will try this sample and if i like it, don't fault me if i buy a jar. Thanks mama


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Mama t, sent me a generous sample of a *sweet smelling hair cream.* Im scared to use it but i will try this sample and if i like it, don't fault me if i buy a jar. Thanks mama


 
That would be the Bee Mine Luscious Moisturizing Hair Balancing Cream.  

If you can't use it, try it on your skin or try it on the Baby!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2010)

Hey Supa' Divas:  What's Up?  Well, I have to do my hair tonight.  

BabyBoy just returned from working outta State so we plan to hook up tommorrow (which was going to be my hair day), so I'll hafta do it tonight.

I introduced Sitrinillah into the rotation with Keratase.  So, this will be my first time using it.  I know it gets mixed reviews (I hope I like it).

I sure hope I use up something......


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 10, 2010)

Used up a SAS doing a prepoo with tea tree oil blend and some SSI Avocado Condish.  Cowashed it out with YTC and used that up too!!  Definitely needed that boost of moisture cuz my hair was feeling like some soft dry brillo-like mess (I think I went protein crazy).

I just put it in a puff with KBB, BRBC (giving it a try on loose hair) and sealed with VF.  I'm going to do a another DC tomorrow night but I don't know with what.

Is the Jasmines Nourishing Condish moisture?


----------



## natura87 (May 10, 2010)

Hair related


Ok...umm, I just checked an old email from Hairveda that apparently I had skipped over from last month(the 19th) saying that my package has " been received and is now being reviewed for processing"  what does this mean? It said that it would take 20 days..and I just got off the phone with my mom saying there was mail at the post office back home for me from the town I go to school in. Could that be it? Could they have tried to mail it and I wasnt able to get it so they sent it elsewhere?

I am confused.


I literally leave this town on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Hair related
> 
> 
> Ok...umm, I just checked an old email from Haiveda that apparently I had skipped over from last month(the 19th) saying that my package has " been received and is now being reviewed for processing" what does this mean? It said that it would take 20 days..and I just got off the phone with my mom saying there was a package at the post office back home for me from the town I go to school in. Could that be it? Could they have tried to mail it and I wasnt able to get it so they sent it elsewhere?
> ...


 
That could be it!  Can she go to the P.O. and pick it up for you?  Is she in the same town?


----------



## natura87 (May 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That could be it!  Can she go to the P.O. and pick it up for you?  Is she in the same town?




Clear across state, but how would they get my old home address when I used my college address? She said she is gonna check tomorrow for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2010)

Sitting here letting the Sitrinillah cool after steaming.  So far, I like it, but I'm sure it will take me more than once to get a real feel for it enough to make a decision.  I have 2 jars.

It definitely melted into my hair, the scent is awesome and it steamed great.  I don't particulary care for the smell of the Keratase (too perfumey) so, it was good to take a break from that.  

That won't be a repurchase.


----------



## Shay72 (May 10, 2010)

Pompous Blue said:


> I'm glad you posted this....I purchased this during her 2009 Black Friday sale and used it once in December. I had to quickly wash it out of my hair before the 45 minutes was up 'cause apparently I was allergic to it.
> 
> Do you want it? I forgot I still had it. I had relegated it to the back of the shelf and probably one day throw it out. It has a "use by" date of 10/06/10 on it.
> 
> PM me if you're interested.....


 
Thank you. I will send a pm.


----------



## Day36 (May 10, 2010)

Hey ladies. I posted this in RT and wanted to make sure my pj girls saw it too. muah. love ya all!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies. I posted this in RT and wanted to make sure my pj girls saw it too. muah. love ya all!


 
Very pretty!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies. I posted this in RT and wanted to make sure my pj girls saw it too. muah. love ya all!


 
Chile...is dat' you swingin' like that?????

Very, very Beautiful! WOW Day!  Lovely.  

Change your Siggy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

Update from Last Night:  I think I am in LOVE with Sitrinillah!  My Hair turned out wonderful.  It's a Keeper! 

I Like it!  Alot!


----------



## Day36 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks ladies, rushing to get ready for my first ceremony. Thanks for the wishes, compliments, and just all around support. Yes, WNS, Ize nervous! I will pm/call you later.

Thanks again ladies. Muah!


----------



## mkd (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful hair Day!!!!


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2010)

Hi ladies, 
This week weather sucks cold and rain. Those of you that have steamer how many time do you use it and does it really help your hair?  For me if the conditioner is good and make my hair soft with slip I don't need the steamer. I know it suppose to seal but if you are rising your hair out does it? I don't like sitting under a dryer let alone the steamer and thinking about selling it locally. I rarely use it and use the heat cap more.


----------



## Shay72 (May 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Update from Last Night: I think I am in LOVE with Sitrinillah! My Hair turned out wonderful. It's a Keeper!
> 
> I Like it! Alot!


Welcome to the dark side .



Ltown said:


> Hi ladies,
> This week weather sucks cold and rain. Those of you that have steamer how many time do you use it and does it really help your hair? For me if the conditioner is good and make my hair soft with slip I don't need the steamer. I know it suppose to seal but if you are rising your hair out does it? I don't like sitting under a dryer let alone the steamer and thinking about selling it locally. I rarely use it and use the heat cap more.


I looooooooove my steamer. My heat cap is only used for prepoos and hot oil treatments. My hair dryer is only used for protein treatments and flexirod sets.  I feel my steamer helps the dc to penetrate more. Shoot I sit under it with my morrocan mud mask on my face and dc on my hair . Right now I'm using it 1x/week but am upping to 2 this week.  

I finished HV Hydrasilica spritz this morning which I have a million back ups for. I also finished a Patene Nature Fusion conditioner this morning. I have 4 back ups but I'm on a use up campaign with this condish. It will not be a repurchase.


----------



## Charz (May 11, 2010)

Hey yall. I am loving this Fantasia Gel with Sparklites. I couldn't find a natural product that would tame the front of my bun.


----------



## La Colocha (May 11, 2010)

Day i love your hair.

So far this bee mine cream isn't bad at all. I used it last night and my hair is still soft. I have stopped my crisco experiment to use up this sample. It costs alot to me but it just may be worth the purchase. I didn't use a leave in, i just sprayed my hair with spring water and moisturized it. I love the smell of it too. It has coconut oil in itso im really surprised. I will update again when my sample is gone.


----------



## mkd (May 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey yall. I am loving this Fantasia Gel with Sparklites. I couldn't find a natural product that would tame the front of my bun.


 I like that gel too and its so cheap


----------



## chebaby (May 11, 2010)

I put about 2 oz of grapessed oil in my trader joes ns conditioner and it made my hair so silky when I co washed.

And I found that for my hair now with the color, db daily leave in is so muchmore moisturizing than kbb hair milk. I never thought I would say that lol but it is. As soon as I put it on my hair felt super duper soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Welcome to the dark side .


 
Girl, my little bald head is Da' Bomb!  I am loving Sitrinillah.  Like I said, it smells divine, steams superbly and left my hair with a nice shine and very conditioned.  I am sooooooo glad I have 2 Jars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey yall. I am loving this Fantasia Gel with Sparklites. *I couldn't find a natural product that would tame the front of my bun*.


 
Did you look at or try AO Mandarian Hair Gelly?



La Colocha said:


> *Day i love your hair.*
> 
> So far this bee mine cream isn't bad at all. I used it last night and my hair is still soft. I have stopped my crisco experiment to use up this sample. It costs alot to me but it just may be worth the purchase. I didn't use a leave in, i just sprayed my hair with spring water and moisturized it. *I love the smell of it too. It has coconut oil in itso im really surprised. I will update again when my sample is gone.*


 
@1st Bolded:  Me Too.  Day's Been Holdin' Out on Us!
@2nd Bolded:  It does  Please keep us posted on how it works for you despite the Coconut Oil.

_*I am still highly impressed with her fantastic Customer Service*_


----------



## JJamiah (May 11, 2010)

out of all the things I have in my stash I am lacking Shampoo for my sons, they have plenty conditioners. LOL

I will get some shampoo next time I go to BJ's. I need a pump bottle though they are heavy handed with the shampoo.


----------



## Charz (May 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did you look at or try AO Mandarian Hair Gelly?


 
My hair jumped off my head to laugh at me when I tried to tame in with that lol. Thanks though, if I still was relaxed it might work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies,
> This week weather sucks cold and rain. *Those of you that have steamer how many time do you use it and does it really help your hair? For me if the conditioner is good and make my hair soft with slip I don't need the steamer. I know it suppose to seal but if you are rising your hair out does it? I don't like sitting under a dryer let alone the steamer and thinking about selling it locally.* I rarely use it and use the heat cap more.


 
   

Need I say More????


----------



## mkd (May 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, my little bald head is Da' Bomb! I am loving Sitrinillah. Like I said, it smells divine, steams superbly and left my hair with a nice shine and very conditioned. I am sooooooo glad I have 2 Jars.


 I am glad you love it T.  I hope HV has grab bags this november, I wouldn't mind getting on in a bag.   But I don't think I would pay full price for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *My hair jumped off my head to laugh at me when I tried to tame in with that lol*. Thanks though, if I still was relaxed it might work.


 
You're Hair Always Looks Nice, it's beautiful.  

I hardly believe that. btw:  I like Fantasia IC too.



mkd said:


> *I am glad you love it T.* I hope HV has grab bags this november, I wouldn't mind getting on in a bag. But I don't think I would pay full price for it.


 
I do!  Was it on Sale during that HV Sale?  

If It was....now, I'm mad!  Especially since I took that pass and didn't even look at HV.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 11, 2010)

I was in a faraway land of "PJ denial".erplexed  I once was lost but now I'm found - I would like to join the challenge.  I am working on becoming debt free - I am allowed to purchase personal grooming items but not much else so what am I doing? overloading on these items. My name is LadyPBC and I am a product junkie. Helllllllp Meeeeee! 

I will report in what I have used up as I use items up.  Confession - My last purchase was last night so I could get the SheScentIt products on sale.  Truth is I was not particularly desperate for any of it - just had to get some cuz they were on sale.

Becuz I am so deep in the hole (in my opinion) I will challenge myself to use 2 - buy 1.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 11, 2010)

The dress is so elegant and simply beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

Welcome to the Challenge LadyPBC! 

Glad to have you!


----------



## chebaby (May 11, 2010)

ummmm why is my hair mushy lol. at first i couldnt keep moisture(with the color), now my hair is too soft?
i think that grapeseed oil really did the trick. along with the db leave in. and i know my hair is over moisturized because my curls are now fat and fuzzy.

so tomorrow i wont co wash, i'll just spritz my bed head, add shea butter and then puff it out.
tonight im just gonna mist with water and moisturize with coconut oil.

oh and T, i failed lol. i ordered a bottle of monoi de tahiti oil in vanilla. i love vanilla scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *oh and T, i failed lol. i ordered a bottle of monoi de tahiti oil in vanilla. i love vanilla scents.*


 
From where?  It sounds really good.


----------



## La Colocha (May 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ummmm why is my hair mushy lol. at first i couldnt keep moisture(with the color), now my hair is too soft?
> i think that grapeseed oil really did the trick. along with the db leave in. and i know my hair is over moisturized because my curls are now fat and fuzzy.
> 
> so tomorrow i wont co wash, i'll just spritz my bed head, add shea butter and then puff it out.
> ...


 
When my hair gets mushy i put mayonaise on it, it works well. I might fail too, because im liking this bee mine stuff and now i want the bee sensitive oil-free serum. Its all t's fault.


----------



## chebaby (May 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> From where?  It sounds really good.


i got it from amazon.com. someone said you can get it from trader joes but i dont remember seeing it in there. if i find it locally i'll send you some. that way you dont break your challenge. or is that bad


----------



## mkd (May 11, 2010)

T, I am pretty sure the sintrinillah was on sale.  I think I will try the bee mine products in the near future.


----------



## La Colocha (May 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> T, I am pretty sure the sintrinillah was on sale. I think *I will try the bee mine products in the near future*.


 
Girl you may get hooked, come this time next year we may all be using beemine.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 12, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I am DCing with my *Skala shea butter mask/CO mix in twists, finally I have finished the little container. It is small but a little goes a long way.* I will rinse this out with a bottle of V05 Tea Therapy revitalizing conditioner in Blackberry Sage Tea. I dont know what I will do/ use after that.


 

I used my Skala shea butter masque on Monday, thinking I'd empty out the entire jar but you're right - I hardly put a dent in it.  I also mix mine with EVCO and my hair feels wonderful however I'm not sure if that's becuz of the product or the fact that I just had it straightened.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2010)

Can you believe Hairveda already sent out my new conditioner???


----------



## Charz (May 12, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Can you believe Hairveda already sent out my new conditioner???


 
Mine is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2010)

I just used up an Njoi Ayurvedic Hair butter and a bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Oil. I have more of both, fortunately.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Mine is coming tomorrow.



I can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 12, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Girl you may get hooked, come this time next year we may all be using beemine.


 
Okay isnt that the truth. I first started with the serum, then i purchase the Herbal Shampoo Bar. I just receive another package last week of the Lusicous Moisture, Deja Milk, and also the Curly butter.

Deja Milk is a great moisturizer.. I am so in love with this product.

Curly Butter is great for my braid out and twist out.... My hair come out soft and have a great hold....

Mango Serum has my edges growing back in great. (im so happy)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 12, 2010)

I'm gifting some stuff today.  My friend has been on a personal use it up and it has greatly inspired me.  She's been lurking the site and has been working on taking better care of her natural hair.  I haven't figured out exactly what. I'm thinking my Shea Moisture stuff since its local, natural, and fairly inexpensive so if she likes it then she can get more of it.

I have a few things in rotation to use up by next week.  Trying to find a happy medium with looking good but maintaining low manipulation and retaining length.


----------



## La Colocha (May 12, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Okay isnt that the truth. I first started with the serum, then i purchase the Herbal Shampoo Bar. I just receive another package last week of the Lusicous Moisture, Deja Milk, and also the Curly butter.
> 
> Deja Milk is a great moisturizer.. I am so in love with this product.
> 
> ...


 
I want to try the hair milk as a leave in but im still skeptical of all the coconut oil. I do like the lusicous moisturizer, my hair is still soft. I may not have to moisturize again until wash day.

Right now im giving myself a scalp massage with shea oil. Its really light.


----------



## mkd (May 12, 2010)

I am really loving twist outs now that I have mastered them.  I need to work on maintaing them.  I guess I can just retwist my hair at night and see how that turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2010)

Hey Ladies...........What's Up????  

I'm trying a Sample of either KBB Hair Butter or the KBB Hair Cream.  

Not sure which?  It was also in my Favorite Scent Coco-Lime! 

Thanks B!

I hope to use up a couple things this wash day.  

I think I will wash on Saturday so I can get back on my regular schedule.


----------



## chebaby (May 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am really loving twist outs now that I have mastered them.  I need to work on maintaing them.  I guess I can just retwist my hair at night and see how that turns out.


omg mkd we are always on the same page. i just mastered the twist out too. the only problem i have with it is that my hair is really short with the twists. with a braid out my hair is more elongated.


----------



## chebaby (May 12, 2010)

oh and i havent used up anything else yet.

im almost out of co wash conditioners. after im done with tj ns i have a few bottle of he hh and he ltr left over from 2 summers ago. i guess i'll use those.


----------



## La Colocha (May 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am really loving twist outs now that I have mastered them. I need to work on maintaing them. I guess I can just retwist my hair at night and see how that turns out.


 
Some ladies do a few chunky twists at night and take down and refluff in the morning.


----------



## Ltown (May 12, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am really loving twist outs now that I have mastered them. I need to work on maintaing them. I guess I can just retwist my hair at night and see how that turns out.


 
Mkd, detail please how/what are you doing? I have yet to get a twist out that I think are publicily acceptable


----------



## mkd (May 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> omg mkd we are always on the same page. i just mastered the twist out too. the only problem i have with it is that my hair is really short with the twists. with a braid out my hair is more elongated.


 
Che, let me know how you maintain yours please?



La Colocha said:


> Some ladies do a few chunky twists at night and take down and refluff in the morning.


Thanks La, I am going to try this tonight. 



Ltown said:


> Mkd, detail please how/what are you doing? I have yet to get a twist out that I think are publicily acceptable


 
I started doing flat twists Ltown and that really made a difference for me.  I have been using knot today and KCCC and getting really good results.  I do about 10 or 11 twists and roll the ends on small rollers.


----------



## chebaby (May 12, 2010)

i havent learned to get second day hair with any style except shingling with mj curly pudding. my second day hair is always frizzy.


----------



## chebaby (May 12, 2010)

im almost out of qhemet soft hold gel, but i only use it on twists so it'll last another month maybe.


----------



## mkd (May 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i havent learned to get second day hair with any style except shingling with mj curly pudding. my second day hair is always frizzy.


 Me either Che and its annoying.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 12, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I want to try the hair milk as a leave in but im still skeptical of all the coconut oil. I do like the lusicous moisturizer, my hair is still soft. I may not have to moisturize again until wash day.
> 
> Right now im giving myself a scalp massage with shea oil. Its really light.


 
It works great! The Lusicous Moisturizer made my hair feel hard as a rock, wonder if it has to much potein in it. I tried it on wet hair, dry hair,mixed with oil, even clarify my hair.... Just to end up with the same results. I gave it to my she that has perm hair and she love it...


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i havent learned to get second day hair with any style except shingling with mj curly pudding. my second day hair is always frizzy.


 

 I haven neither and it drives me crazy... I finsh a bottle of Curls conditioner (love it)... I want to try the curls8 line. I will be in New Orleans Friday so i will get a chance to purchase a few things.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 13, 2010)

I've been doing 3 strand chunky twists about 15.  I let them airdry or I will use the bonnet if I'm short on time.  They look better IMO when they have time to set which is usually if I airdry them especially overnight.  I get 2-4 day hair with this style.  

I want to learn how to flat twist.  My friend just learned and it came out cute esp now that she is getting better.  She can get 2nd day hair but does retwist them like 6 or so chunky twist and it looks nice the next day.  She does use wrap lotion to help set them.


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2010)

Qhemet is on the way. Waiting on a shipping notice from Hairveda.


----------



## Ltown (May 13, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I've been doing 3 strand chunky twists about 15. I let them airdry or I will use the bonnet if I'm short on time. They look better IMO when they have time to set which is usually if I airdry them especially overnight. I get 2-4 day hair with this style.
> 
> I want to learn how to flat twist. My friend just learned and it came out cute esp now that she is getting better. She can get 2nd day hair but does retwist them like 6 or so chunky twist and it looks nice the next day. She does use wrap lotion to help set them.


 
Hi Vonnie, doing 3 strand twist is unique that is awesome technique. Go watch a couple of youtube you'll get it. I found using my middle finger to be more helpful.


----------



## La Colocha (May 13, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> It works great! *The Lusicous Moisturizer made my hair feel hard as a rock,* wonder if it has to much potein in it. I tried it on wet hair, dry hair,mixed with oil, even clarify my hair.... Just to end up with the same results. I gave it to my she that has perm hair and she love it...


 
Sorry to hear that, do you use other products with protein?


----------



## JJamiah (May 13, 2010)

Morning All,

I had a free day yesterday and had to do my son's twist over which  is an all day event after he gets home from school. HUh!

He had his twist in for three weeks and I couldn't stand it any longer.

I washed his hair twice with Paul Mitchel Tea Tree SHampoo,  Once with Matrix Hydrating SHampoo. He then went under the dryer with SE Green Tub megasilk. I twisted his hair in single twist, his hair is long enough now for me to do double twist comfortably.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Sorry to hear that, do you use other products with protein?[/QUOTE
> 
> Just one product in that Curl Tea Conditioner and i only use that once a week. Other then that i used Curls Cream shampoo or Bee Mine Herbal bar. That condition with Curls Coconut condition or Curls Tea condition. I moisture with Qhemet Burdock Root Cream and i just add Deja Milk as a leave in... that is it...
> 
> I know Deja Milk has coconut oil in it which has protein but when i tried the luscious on my hair i did not use the deja milk...


----------



## JJamiah (May 13, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hi Vonnie, doing 3 strand twist is unique that is awesome technique. Go watch a couple of youtube you'll get it. I found using my middle finger to be more helpful.




Okay I just read this I will also check this out, does your hair have to be long?

I checked it out whew, that looks awesome but like a lot of work. 

Fortunately my son will have to deal with the single and double I can do, those look like I'd be at it for and extra 4 hours.


----------



## mkd (May 13, 2010)

JJ, your son is very handsome.


----------



## Day36 (May 13, 2010)

Morning ladies!

Thanks for all your sweet and caring words.   Mama T, and Ive updated the siggy as per your request. lol.


----------



## natura87 (May 13, 2010)

I just picked up my HV order from the mailbox.


The smell of Vatika Frosting , I havent even used it but the smell is to die for. I keep opening up the container just to take a whiff. I didnt know it would smell this good. If all goes well I might have to  look beyond the crappy waiting period and stan for HV.


----------



## JJamiah (May 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> JJ, your son is very handsome.



Thanks so much MKD that is my elder son,  
My big boy.
They grow so quick,


----------



## Ltown (May 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I just read this I will also check this out, does your hair have to be long?
> 
> I checked it out whew, that looks awesome but like a lot of work.
> 
> Fortunately my son will have to deal with the single and double I can do, those look like I'd be at it for and extra 4 hours.


 
I don't get the 3 strand twist at all either!


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2010)

i got my kbb in the mail today. just two bottles of hair milk in my fave scent: cranberry cocktail. ummmm she changed the bottles and now they look like hairveda's bottles. no offense to hairveda but those bottles look cheap.

i did a second day puff today and i love it. i will start doing this so that i will only co wash every other day.
and starting on monday i will try twist outs again and try to refresh them for at least one day.

i used cocolatte moisture mask on my hair today and i can very much still smell it everytime i turn my head. this stuff is strong.
i had to take all of my afroveda out of the refrigerator because they started to get water in them. and the hemp butter was dang near frozen lol.


----------



## mkd (May 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much MKD that is my elder son,
> My big boy.
> They grow so quick,


 They do grow quickly.  Mine are 2 and 3 (almost 4) and I miss having a baby.  I kind of want another one and then I kind of don't.  Its an internal battle.


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2010)

so far i dont think my hair likes the luscious moisturizer from bee mine either. i only used it once so i will try some more but i misted my hair with water last night and put it on and my hair did not feel soft. next time i will use it on clean hair along with the curly butter for twists. i really hope i like the curly butter.


----------



## JJamiah (May 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> They do grow quickly.  Mine are 2 and 3 (almost 4) and I miss having a baby.  I kind of want another one and then I kind of don't.  Its an internal battle.




 Awww! 

See I love the toddler stage LOL!


----------



## JJamiah (May 13, 2010)

Banana BRULEE IS AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME! I can't say enough, My hair is ubber soft and I love it!


----------



## La Colocha (May 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> so far i dont think my hair likes the luscious moisturizer from bee mine either. i only used it once so i will try some more but i misted my hair with water last night and put it on and my hair did not feel soft. next time i will use it on clean hair along with the curly butter for twists. i really hope i like the curly butter.


 
Man che, my hair is still soft and this is day 3. Wash day is tommorrow. I hope it continues to work for me. I hope it works for you too. Some people say their hair didn't like the curly butter. I guess our hair is different, i never thought my hair would like this. I will see how it goes with continued use.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Banana BRULEE IS AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME! I can't say enough, My hair is ubber soft and I love it!


  Cosigning!!

Ps. The 3 strand twist feels like a braiding motion but once you train your hands it goes quite fast.  I like the twist outs I get from them small or chunky the definition and pattern is too die for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Banana BRULEE IS AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME! I can't say enough, My hair is ubber soft and I love it!*


 
Yep

It is very Nice!


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2010)

i love banana brule too but i havent repurchased in a while.

with the cocolatte my hair is feeling kinda greasy so tonight i will clean my hair and then condition with heat for 15-20 minutes with kbb hair mask. then i will slather my hair in kbb hair milk and then proceed to twist for a twist out.
im not sure if i want to twist with curly pudding, curly meringue or ORS smooth and hold pudding. im leaning towards curly meringue because i love the smell and havent used it in a while.


----------



## Ltown (May 13, 2010)

I got my beemine order today, it will be a week or 2 before I try it out. I really need to practice some twist/braid out before summer gets here.


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2010)

tell me why my mom and dad wants me to get them a jar of qhemet heavy cream? ive created monsters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tell me why my mom and dad wants me to get them a jar of qhemet heavy cream? ive created monsters.


 
That's Good Che  That they've found something they love.


----------



## chebaby (May 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Good Che  That they've found something they love.


yea, my dad likes anything that looks like grease. he loves hairvedas almond glaze but i dont order hairveda anymore. and my mom loves keracare moisturizer which i must admit i loved when i was relaxed but i want to get her away from mineral oil.


----------



## Shay72 (May 13, 2010)

My Qhemet is here. Hopefully I can get it from the condo office tomorrow. Revisited another old fave--DB Madagascar Styling Cream. My hair still  it.   I'm supposed to be restocking products in June but really I only need to do a big vitacost order. Everything else I will wait for sales if possible or until I run out of everything.


----------



## natura87 (May 14, 2010)

Thinking of ways to use to use the VF..


----------



## Day36 (May 14, 2010)

Morning ladies!

I hope everyone is safe, ok, and not buying a ton! lol. I havent used up anything yet because my hair is straightened. Im keeping it this way until monday, so everyone at the makeup show can tell yall my siggy is real (and not make fun of me for looking frumpy)  just being silly. 

On another note, I got accepted to the law school I want to attend. So, thank you ladies for believing in me. Thank you!


----------



## redecouvert (May 14, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to stop by this thread in a while. Hope everyone is doing well.
congratulations Day 36!! YAY!!! Can't wait to see you in nyc


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2010)

I did a twist out last night with kbb hair milk and mj curly meringue. I think I love that stuff. Man my hair is so soft but I don't know if I'm gonna wear this or co wash it out. It's cute I just don't like the shortness of it.


----------



## mkd (May 14, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone is safe, ok, and not buying a ton! lol. I havent used up anything yet because my hair is straightened. Im keeping it this way until monday, so everyone at the makeup show can tell yall my siggy is real (and not make fun of me for looking frumpy)  just being silly.
> 
> On another note, I got accepted to the law school I want to attend. So, thank you ladies for believing in me. Thank you!


 Congratulations Day, I hope you love law school and it is a very rewarding experience.


----------



## mkd (May 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I did a twist out last night with kbb hair milk and mj curly meringue. I think I love that stuff. Man my hair is so soft but I don't know if I'm gonna wear this or co wash it out. It's cute I just don't like the shortness of it.


 How much does the curly meingue cost?


----------



## JJamiah (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations Day, Congratulations 



Day36 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone is safe, ok, and not buying a ton! lol. I havent used up anything yet because my hair is straightened. Im keeping it this way until monday, so everyone at the makeup show can tell yall my siggy is real (and not make fun of me for looking frumpy)  just being silly.
> 
> On another note, I got accepted to the law school I want to attend. So, thank you ladies for believing in me. Thank you!


----------



## Ltown (May 14, 2010)

Congratulation Day36!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations Day!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Speaking of Using Up some Stuff: Yes........I'm doing my hair (home early, playin' hookie)

I used up: 1 Tube of Nexxus Humectress (have back ups)_*Will now be using Philip B's Deep Penetrating Cream Rinse -- very, very nice Ladies...._

Also used up 1 Bottle of Nexxus Keraphix Reconstructor

Will DC with Steam -- HV Sitrinillah

Will use up a Vial of Ceramides and a Vial of Fermodyl 619

*This Stuff is goin' downnnnnn*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Ms. Day36!  Congrats to you!  You have a Bright Future Ahead.  So Proud of You!


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2010)

Congrats day, today is wash day for me. I will wash later with elucence,condition with mbc, dc with homemade butter and goat milk. And braid with my beemine sample. t i used my pass and ordered a big jar of cream and the oil free serum. Also today i bought 2 vials of tea tree oil because jbco isn't working on my scalp like it did before. I was going to wait until i finished my bm sample but with the sale i know it will be a while. By the time im finished with this it should be here. Its a bit on the expensive side but the most i would have to use it is 2 times a week if that. Its worth it to me. Oh my mbc liter should be done today or next week. I have a back up.


----------



## rosalindb (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations Day, fantastic news


----------



## rosalindb (May 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Congrats day, today is wash day for me. I will wash later with elucence,condition with mbc, dc with homemade butter and goat milk. And braid with my beemine sample. t i used my pass and ordered a big jar of cream and the oil free serum. Also today i bought 2 vials of tea tree oil because *jbco isn't working on my scalp like it did before.* I was going to wait until i finished my bm sample but with the sale i know it will be a while. By the time im finished with this it should be here. Its a bit on the expensive side but the most i would have to use it is 2 times a week if that. Its worth it to me. Oh my mbc liter should be done today or next week. I have a back up.


In what way is it not working for you, what difference have you noticed?


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> In what way is it not working for you, what difference have you noticed?


 
Its like my scalp has gotten used to it. I have had problems with my nape itching as far back as i can remember and jbco stopped the itching for a long time. Now it doesn't work for that any more. I don't want to scratch because i will get scabs so im going to try the tea tree oil. Its only my nape that does that.

Eta- its like the jbco aggrivates it now.


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> How much does the curly meingue cost?


the 8oz is like $22. but it lasts a long time. i didnt even put a dent in it.

i left the twist out in and i love it. this will from now on be my signature style all this summer. i love the puff but im tired of it being my only style. i will do my twist outs on Sunday and Wednesday and hopefully i am able to refresh the days in between.

i just realized i have to pay for school on monday so im on a serious no buy for maybe 2 months. i dont need anything and i need to save money.

when im tired of twist outs i will try to master bantu knot outs.

when 2011 comes i want to be able to say i paid off my car, 2 credit cards, finished 2 semesters of school successfully and saved more money. i also want to be able to say that i finished most of my products.

oh and tonight im going to retwist my hair using afroveda hemp butter because im in the mood for that smell lol.


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2010)

oh like two weeks ago i ordered afroveda ashlii amala conditioner and im still waiting on it. i cant wait till it comes because i only have one more use of my kbb mask and i dont want to use it until i have something to replace it with.

last night i shampooed with kbb conditioning shampoo and i dont know if i said i liked it before but now i dont lol. its just like her shampoo bar, it leaves a slight film on my hair and the texture is a little gooky. i then conditioned with aveda drt and im almost out of that too and i wont be replacing that anytime soon because that stuff is almost $70. i dont have that kinda money even though it did last a long time.
i got an aveda card in the mail that said i can pick up a sample of the new damage remeday daily treatment and it has enough in it for 5 or 6 uses so i will be getting that tomorrow since its free. i like free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *And braid with my beemine sample. t i used my pass and ordered a big jar of cream and the oil free serum.* .


 
I'm glad you liked the Bee Mine Luscious Moisturizing Balancing Hair Cream.  It's Lovely.

Let me know how the "Oil Free" Serum is.  That's interestingerplexed  Wondering if it's _creamy_, _watery, pomade-y_ or What????  Interesting......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Ya'll I'm Having a Love Affair with Sitrinillah. 

This is my 2nd time (this week using it).  I really, really like it.  

Just when I 'thought' I loved Joico Moisture Recovery, I think I Love Sitrinillah More............

I am so Happy I have another Jar.:lovedrool:


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2010)

T, i forgot that you sent me 2 aveda conditioners. so im set for a while. i think this no buy will be a breeze
i really on buy stuff to give me something to do but now that school is starting and my SO will have more time to spend with me im good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i forgot that you sent me 2 aveda conditioners. so im set for a while. i think this no buy will be a breeze
> i really on buy stuff to give me something to do but now that school is starting and *my SO will have more time to spend with me im good.*


 
Good Che!  You'll be totally re-focused soon.  (In more ways than one...)

You have quite a bit of stuff. 

I don't know how 'much' of a breeze it will be, because I still struggle.  It's like a constant-endless 'drive' for the next great product....

But I'm good after I had that brief SSI 'relapse'


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad you liked the Bee Mine Luscious Moisturizing Balancing Hair Cream. It's Lovely.
> 
> Let me know how the "Oil Free" Serum is. That's interestingerplexed Wondering if it's _creamy_, _watery, pomade-y_ or What???? Interesting......


 
From the ingredients i assume its watery and it comes in a spray bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Charz & (David), WnS, Day36, OP, RedC (am I forgetting anyone?) 

Please Ladies make sure you all take a Group Picture all Made Up and Send it to us....during your meet & greet while you Lovely Ladies are hanging out in Da' Big Apple at the Make Up Thingy!

We'd love to see you all!  Have a Great Time!  Wish I could Be There!


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Che!  You'll be totally re-focused soon.  (In more ways than one...)
> 
> You have quite a bit of stuff.
> 
> ...


im only saying its gonna be a breeze so i can remain positive
but honestly though all the things ive been buying as of late have been things ive already used before, multiples. theres nothing new that i want.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *im only saying its gonna be a breeze so i can remain positive*
> but honestly though all the things ive been buying as of late have been things ive already used before, multiples. theres nothing new that i want.


 
Good.  I am taking one day at a time.  I haven't purchased anything since that Banana Brulee (restock) 

Although, I must honestly admit to you, I think about it alllllll the time  Well.... maybe alot!

Definitely more than I should


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2010)

hahahaha thats like in another thread someone said they think about hair as much as men think about..... well ya know lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

I must say.....I am using up quite a bit of stuff.  Seems like all at once.erplexed  

I am down to my last 2 oz of BBD Stretch Cream.  I will definitely repurchase this, but I have so many other leave-ins to use up first.  The 16oz Jar of the BBD is $50.00.  I gave some to a friend (locally) and that kinda helped kill my jar. (Next time I won't)

I have Alba Leave-In, Alter Ego Leave-In, L'anza and a bunch of _others_, so I'll use some of these up before I repurchase the BBD.

I also noticed my MT is getting kinda low too.  Will definitely repurchase, but will wait until it's totally finished.  I can only use it sporadically anyway.  Makes my scalp 'tender' if I try to use it too frequently.

I am on a roll.  I wish I could use stuff faster, but it's good.  It will happen. (Now if I STOP BUYING and Keep Using), I would be sooooooo happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Lovin' this sample of KBB Hair Butter Brownie Sent Me!  Love 'Ya B!  

You just turned me on to a Great Product.  

I Love This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

Ya'll I hope Americka Renews her Subscription/Membership. 

She hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## redecouvert (May 14, 2010)

hello again  oh yes we'll definitely make sure to take a pic and grin!!!
by the way where is robotxcore??


----------



## Ltown (May 14, 2010)

Ladies, have fun in New York at the Make-up show!

I'm doing my hair tonight, I'm going out of town myself this weekend! Nothing use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello again  *oh yes we'll definitely make sure to take a pic and grin!!!*


 

And Give Us Reviews about all the Good Purchases and the Latest Make-Up Trends.  

Fortunately, for me, I overcame my Make-Up Addiction and can buy it like a 'sensible' person *now*. 

I use to have bags & bags of Lipsticks.  Now, I have a little more 'sense' and can purchase only what I Need.

If Only I could get there with _Hair_ stuff.erplexed  

I've overcome so many complusive purchasing habits..... It really Ain't Funny


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I hope Americka Renews her Subscription/Membership.
> 
> She hasn't posted in a while.


 
When did her sub end? I think she posted last week.


----------



## redecouvert (May 14, 2010)

aaaw....well so far I am only planning to get some mufe..and don't lose my mind
I need to print schedule, maps, lol...and do my hair
I want to do a few curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *When did her sub end? I think she posted last week.*


 
She's On...In _another_ Thread


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2010)

See yall later im going to wash this head.


----------



## mkd (May 14, 2010)

T and La, how does the bee mine hair cream compare to qhemet, either the heavy cream or the burdock root?  How does the price compare?

Che, I am doing another twist out tonight, it might be my signature style for a minute too.


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2010)

i plan on re twisting my hair tonight but im not sure am i supposed to dampen my hair before hand or just dry twist?


----------



## mkd (May 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i plan on re twisting my hair tonight but im not sure am i supposed to dampen my hair before hand or just dry twist?


 I am still working on maintaining my twist out Che.  This week, I sprayed with a little water and did a few chunky twist, it came out ok, but I ended up pulling it back with a banana clip because I didn't like the way it looked enough to wear it out.


----------



## La Colocha (May 14, 2010)

mkd said:


> T and La, how does the bee mine hair cream compare to qhemet, either the heavy cream or the burdock root? How does the price compare?
> 
> Che, I am doing another twist out tonight, it might be my signature style for a minute too.


 
None of qhem's products worked for me. I think the price is $2 more. Is qhemet still $16? The consistancy reminds me of vanilla pudding.


----------



## mkd (May 14, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> None of qhem's products worked for me. I think the price is $2 more. Is qhemet still $16? The consistancy reminds me of vanilla pudding.


 Thanks La, I went to the website after I asked, I was just being lazy.  I like that I can buy qhemet locally but I am kind of interested in this bee mine curly butter.


----------



## natura87 (May 14, 2010)

Mini twists. I give em 4 days tops.


Using Redken Curl Boucle ringlet 07
Spritz with infusium to finish it off.
Tie or bobby pin it up so it will fit under the cap. Hopefully!


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2010)

I just finished braiding half of my head. Whoo im tired. Im just using the bee mine moisturizer. No leave in, no oil nothin. Im going to put her to the ultimate test and yes the jar is a her.


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2010)

Congrats Day36 !

Dang x2. Toy is already reporting the new Hairveda condish as a hit and I'm shocked she got it already!!!

Brownie--Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque is a hit so it will be a repurchase. 

I'm 75% sure that I will bc at or near 1 year post. Most likely it will be a bday present to myself.  I just fear if I go much beyond that I will be causing damage to my natural hair. And of course I will not allow that to happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T* and La, *how does the bee mine hair cream compare to qhemet, either the heavy cream or the burdock root? How does the price compare?*


 
Nothing like it.  2 Entirely different feels,consistency, performance.  

As far as the 'price' Q is $16.00 BM is $18.00

IMO: BM is light and whippy.

Brownie518:  What do you think of BeeMine Luscious Hair Cream??????


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Congrats Day36 !
> 
> Dang x2. Toy is already reporting *the new Hairveda condish* as a hit and I'm shocked she got it already!!!
> 
> Brownie--*Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque is a hit* so it will be a repurchase.



Shay, I got the new condish on Thursday. I will be using it on my next wash, probably Monday. 
I will definitely be getting Mozeke's Carrot Protein, too, in a bigger jar! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Nothing like it.  2 Entirely different feels,consistency, performance.
> 
> As far as the 'price' Q is $16.00 BM is $18.00
> 
> ...



I agree. The Qhemet and Bee Mine are different. Qhemet's is quite thick. The Bee Mine is much lighter, whippy as T says. I definitely know I love QB Heavy Cream and the Bee Mine I can see being a favorite, also, when I need a lighter creamy moisturizer. And it smells soooo good!! 

*CONGRATS, DAY!!!!*


----------



## JJamiah (May 15, 2010)

Morning Ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well, Just wanted to say HELLo before i start my day.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, Just wanted to say HELLo before i start my day.



 Hope you have a great one! I'm in the Tri State, too, and it's really nice out today!!!


----------



## JJamiah (May 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hope you have a great one! I'm in the Tri State, too, and it's really nice out today!!!



Thanks so much Brownie  I have baseball games 1, 3 and 5 each lasting 2 hours and Shack BOOTIE (shack duty, my mandatory parent volunteering) LOL! So I will be there ALL day Long!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much Brownie  I have baseball games 1, 3 and 5 each lasting 2 hours and *Shack BOOTIE* (shack duty, my mandatory parent volunteering) LOL! So I will be there ALL day Long!






Have fun!


----------



## Day36 (May 15, 2010)

Morning beautiful ladies! Thank you.  Be safe and have a great day.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 15, 2010)

Just bought 20 bottles of Skala (15 masques) at the Big Lots on route 1 in Danvers. Left 5 masques for you PJ's LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Just bought 20 bottles of Skala (15 masques) at the Big Lots on route 1 in Danvers. Left 5 masques for you PJ's LOL


 
The "Key" is not to leave any behind.................


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *Just bought 20 bottles of Skala* (15 masques) at the Big Lots on route 1 in Danvers. Left 5 masques for you PJ's LOL



........


----------



## Shay72 (May 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Renpure Reconstructor? Wait a minute I think it is in a funny shaped bottle. Scratch that .


----------



## mkd (May 15, 2010)

I think i am going to order from HV soon.  I think I am changing my regimen and I need  moist 24/7 and the new conditioner to co wash more often.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The "Key" is not to leave any behind.................



 you guys ain't right! Stop thanking her LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *you guys ain't right! Stop thanking her LOL*


 
Love You Maria!


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2010)

Good day ladies, im late moving around today. I stayed up all night watching tv. Well bee mine lucious balanced moisturizer is a keeper. Its the only thing i used on my hair last night and today my hair is soft and feeling right. I keep squeezing my hair. The funny thing about it is that this contains everything my hair hates. Go figure. I had lost faith in these natural companies but this is changing my mind. I will order from her as long as she doesn't change anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, im late moving around today. I stayed up all night watching tv. *Well bee mine lucious balanced moisturizer is a keeper. Its the only thing i used on my hair last night and today my hair is soft and feeling right*. I keep squeezing my hair. The funny thing about it is that this contains everything my hair hates. Go figure. *I had lost faith in these natural companies but this is changing my mind. I will order from her as long as she doesn't change anything*.


 
ITA:  It must be a good product because you're Natural and I'm Relaxed and we both enjoy it!

At some point, I do want to try the Avacado Conditioner and the Deja's Hair Milk


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ITA: It must be a good product because you're Natural and I'm Relaxed and we both enjoy it!
> 
> At some point, I do want to try the Avacado Conditioner and the Deja's Hair Milk


 
 thanks t. I will keep my other products the same. I just need the cream for now. Maybe in winter i might need more but it holds its own. An all in one product. I did want to try the hair milk and some other things but i don't need them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> thanks t. I will keep my other products the same. I just need the cream for now. Maybe in winter i might need more but it holds its own. An all in one product. *I did want to try the hair milk and some other things but i don't need them*.


 

Yeah:  Like I Do.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

Okay I just looked at the Price of the Avacado Conditioner and the Hair Milk.

If I were to buy, I would prolly just get SSI Avacado Conditioner and KBB Hair Milk or even something from HV.erplexed  

The prices are a little 'steep' and I like to use a variety of things.  So, other than the Hair Cream, I would prolly not buy anything else.

I have the Serum w/Sulfur (and I like it), but prolly won't repurchase once it's finished. 

I had a bottle and Che sent me hers, so I have quite a bit of that.

I'll keep catching it on Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

I Pulled out my Jessicurl WDT to put into rotation with the Sitrinillah. 

I don't want to use it up too fast.....

So, I will rotate with WDT & Sitrinillah. 

I have back-ups for both.


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay I just looked at the Price of the Avacado Conditioner and the Hair Milk.
> 
> If I were to buy, I would prolly just get SSI Avacado Conditioner and KBB Hair Milk or even something from HV.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
To the bolded, i thought that too until i used it and noticed that a little goes a long way. And most reviews ive seen people use it 1-2x a week. That stretches the price a very long way. I used some last week and i did my whole head last night. And i didn't even use half of the sample you gave me. A jar would last me for a few months which is worth the price imo.


----------



## mkd (May 15, 2010)

My twist out last night looked a HAM.  I could not wear my hair like that all day.  As soon as I got home from my son's tball game, i co washed with 24/7 and used KCKT and KCCC.  I am having an amazing hair day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

Finished up my 2oz Sample of KBB Hair Butter.  Will definitely purchase this one!

2 Thumbs Up!


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2010)

T. what you still doing up?I thought you'd be out by now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

If I stay 'straight' throughout the Summer as far as greatly reducing or seriously limiting purchases, I think I could see a huge reduction in my stash.

The main thing for me will be, to 'think' before I buy.  Once we make it through May,(no-buy) imma still try to shoot for June.

I hope someone will join me.


----------



## La Colocha (May 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I stay 'straight' throughout the Summer as far as greatly reducing or seriously limiting purchases, I think I could see a huge reduction in my stash.
> 
> The main thing for me will be, to 'think' before I buy. Once we make it through May,(no-buy) imma still try to shoot for June.
> 
> *I hope someone will join me*.


 
I will be with you in june.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I stay 'straight' throughout the Summer as far as greatly reducing or seriously limiting purchases, I think I could see a huge reduction in my stash.
> 
> The main thing for me will be, to 'think' before I buy.  Once we make it through May,(no-buy) imma still try to shoot for June.
> 
> I hope someone will join me.



I can do June. I certainly don't need anything. All my main staples are stocked for at least the next 2 months.  I'm back on a 2x a week washing but I should still be good.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 16, 2010)

Hi ladies, I havent checked in, in like never but here goes.  I am in braids right now and I am loving it.  I cowash at least 5 days a week and rotate moisture and protein condish.

The sad part is that I am in braids so much (using crown and glory until I reach my goal) that I am afraid I wont know how to handle my own hair when I finally let it all down.  Oh well, I am out of braids only 2 weeks at a time and I usually do a flat twist out and that is cool I guess.


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2010)

Well...I broke down and finally ordered from Anita Grant. I figured now was the best time with the free worldwide shipping. I'm intrigued with the rhassoul cubes which is also known as morrocan mud which I use on my face and in my hair.  I'm looking at more efficient ways to do things. Someone out there sells cassia melts too but her shop is closed right now. As soon as she opens back up I will be there.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Love You Maria!



BTW the masques were $1. I think you paid $2 for yours right?  The 20 Skalas conditioners/masques came to $20 bucks!!! I do everybody's hair so this should last me a good 6 months. I'm sure I'll give a few away. Whoever said they wanted the Avocado masque please PM me.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 16, 2010)

BostonMaria, are you still coming to the NY meetup next week?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> *BTW the masques were $1. I think you paid $2 for yours right? *The 20 Skalas conditioners/masques came to $20 bucks!!! I do everybody's hair so this should last me a good 6 months. I'm sure I'll give a few away. Whoever said they wanted the Avocado masque please PM me.


 
AJ Wright has _some _Skala.  They sell theirs for $2.99  I had a few from there too, but most came from BL's.


----------



## mkd (May 16, 2010)

I need to try another BL and see if I can find skala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

Scraping the bottom of my jar of Surge Creamy Hair Stimulant.  I will be done with that tommorrow.  Don't think I'll replace it. 

I'll just use Mizani Night-time.  It reminds me of that as far as consistency or Mane N' Tail Olive Oil Hair Cream, or Vitale Body & Bounce (for a _'cheaper'_ alternative to the Mizani).

It's surprising that a bunch of stuff I had is all being used up at the same time.  I just hope I stay in *Use Up Mode*.  It's a Goooood Feeling............

Now!  If I can stop finding stuff I forgot I had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

I just came back from Stashville.  And it isn't a pretty site (at all). 

Yeah, I need to on a Personal No-Buy, June, July, August, September, October, November and December

I _tried _to separate and organize some stuff.  I separated all my Reconstructors & Hair Repair "Treatments" for easier accessibility.  

That exercise alone, let me know that I'm good on products (of any kind) for a long, long time.

I will be pulling my Alba Botancia Leave-In back out to hopefully finish up alternating it with my Alter Ego Nourish Spa Nova-Care Leave-In, and will use Serbastian Penetraitt for my weekly Reconstructor (to finish it up).  *All of these are open.* 

As long as I have at least 2-3 things in rotation, it seems easier to use up stuff.  _*don't ask why*_


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2010)

I used up Claudie's Protein Conditioner. Under the steamer with it now.  I have plenty of back ups.  I added a dc to my week. On Wednesday nights I do a moisturizing dc on dry hair. I sleep in it and wash it out in the morning. Depending on my schedule I will either steam on Wednesday or do it Thursday morning. On Sundays I do the protein dc. I'm baggying the nights I'm not airdrying.  I am also making sure I am moisturizing morning and night.  Making these changes--extra dc, baggying, and moisturizing 2x day has made a huge difference and my hair is no longer dry as the sahara .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I used up Claudie's Protein Conditioner. Under the steamer with it now. I have plenty of back ups. I added a dc to my week. On Wednesday nights I do a moisturizing dc on dry hair. I sleep in it and wash it out in the morning. Depending on my schedule I will either steam on Wednesday or do it Thursday morning. On Sundays I do the protein dc. I'm baggying the nights I'm not airdrying. *I am also making sure I am moisturizing morning and night. Making these changes--extra dc, baggying, and moisturizing 2x day has made a huge difference and my hair is no longer dry as the sahara* .


 
I wish I had enough Hair to Wet-Bun (or dry bun for that matter) It would afford me the chance to really do my hair more often and I could tuck my ends away.  

Maybe this time next year, I will have enough hair to 'bun' or mini-bun. 

Sounds like a Great Regi.  Glad it's working for you.


----------



## La Colocha (May 16, 2010)

Good afternoon, im tired. Bout ready to crawl back in the bed. Anyway my hair is still doing good. I put tea tree oil on my scalp last night, i will do it every other day to try and keep it in check before it starts itching. Haven't used up anything, i thought i would be done with my mbc this week but maybe next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Good afternoon, im tired. Bout ready to crawl back in the bed. Anyway my hair is still doing good. I put tea tree oil on my scalp last night, i will do it every other day to try and keep it in check before it starts itching. Haven't used up anything, *i thought i would be done with my mbc this week but maybe next week.*


 
I haven't even started on my LITER of Eulcence MBC yet. 

_*Toooooooooo Much Stuff*_


----------



## rosalindb (May 16, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Well...I broke down and finally ordered from Anita Grant. I figured now was the best time with the free worldwide shipping. I'm intrigued with the* rhassoul cubes *which is also known as morrocan mud which I use on my face and in my hair.  I'm looking at more efficient ways to do things. Someone out there sells cassia melts too but her shop is closed right now. As soon as she opens back up I will be there.


The rhassoul condish is absolutely divine and was my staple for about 3 years. I may revisit them again.  They left my hair feeling so nourished and soft but strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

Just rubbed in a little Bee Mine Growth Serum w/Sulfur.  

I think reading that BT thread made me pull it out.  I will use it this week for the next week or two and give my Mega-Tek a rest.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 16, 2010)

washnset said:


> BostonMaria, are you still coming to the NY meetup next week?



I want to. My only concern is that the NY meet up thread has died down a bit and I'm not really sure if its happening.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Just rubbed in a little Bee Mine Growth Serum w/Sulfur.
> 
> I think reading that BT thread made me pull it out. I will use it this week for the next week or two and give my Mega-Tek a rest.



My DD wants to buy some Bee Mine products for her baby. The Beads Braids and Beyond website did a review on the Bee Loved Hair Moisturizer and now she wants it. Does the Bee Mine Growth Serum have a strong smell of sulfur? I will probably order something for the baby, maybe throw in something for myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I want to. My only concern is that the NY meet up thread has died down a bit and I'm not really sure if its happening.
> 
> 
> 
> My DD wants to buy some Bee Mine products for her baby. The Beads Braids and Beyond website did a review on the Bee Loved Hair Moisturizer and now she wants it.* Does the Bee Mine Growth Serum have a strong smell of sulfur? I will probably order something for the baby, maybe throw in something for myself*


 
Not at all.  It's sooooo fruity.  Almost Sickening Fruity.  No Sulfur smell at all.  Try the Strawberry Kiwi (I think I like the scent of it better than the Mango).

For You:  Definitely the Luscious Balancing Hair Cream

Thanks for posting:  Will read the review.


----------



## chebaby (May 16, 2010)

Hello ladies. Right now I'm under a plastic cap with ors mayo and it's been on for an hour already. I will was it out with something, don't know what and then deep condition with kbb hair mask.
My afroveda shipped yesterday so my ashlii will be here soon. Also the whipped gelly will be here and I plan on using it for my twist outs.
I also exspect my monoi de Tahiti too be here tomorrow too.

Tonight I plan on doing a twist out with she amla and curl define.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 16, 2010)

It looks like theres a new thread in the meet up forum to see how many people are coming. Check that thread out to see if its worth making the trip. If you do decide to come, let me know so I can pick you up from the train station.

I met up with day36, optimus prime, charzboss and her aunt and redcourvet (did I spell your screen name right red) today and I had a lot of fun. Red...after you left, the waiter got crazy with the receipt and tip. The manager had to be called over at least two times.

Im almost done with my silicon mix. I purchased a bambu silicon mix and regular silicon mix as back ups.




BostonMaria said:


> I want to. My only concern is that the NY meet up thread has died down a bit and I'm not really sure if its happening.


----------



## mkd (May 16, 2010)

I bet you ladies had a lot of fun WNS!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 16, 2010)

I'm here at work so bored. I can't wait to go home and be off for the week. I'm gonna do my hair tomorrow. See how this new Hairveda condish measure up.


----------



## Esq.2B (May 16, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Has anyone ever used Australian Organics products?  I bought some of the Nourishing Restorative Conditioner today but I'm wondering if I should return it.

On another note, I also finally purchased that Seaweed conditioner I've been fiending for.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 16, 2010)

So, I had said I would go through my receipts and see how much I spent on hair products in April.  Well, I did it and it was $302. That included my larger-than-usual order from Hairveda of $92. So, that was the damage.  What do you all think????


ETA: For May, the total is 34 bucks for the 3 bottles of Hairveda Phyto.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 17, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I haven't used anything.  I just got home from SC, it was fun.  

BM - can you leave some skala for the rest of us?  Where is Danvers?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I haven't used anything.  I just got home from SC, it was fun.
> 
> *BM - can you leave some skala for the rest of us?*  Where is Danvers?



Did you see the pics in the Post your Skala Haul thread??? 
FirstBorn killed it!!


----------



## Ltown (May 17, 2010)

Hi ladies, back in town! I had busy weekend went to West Virgina graduation it was great. The school is big, they had 4 commencements this weekend I went on Sunday 1000 graduates and Former President Bill Clinton spoke.  I see IDareT'sHair looking to use up some more products. I used up KBB hair milk I have another one in stock. I think only stash I have know is Skala that taking up room.


----------



## JJamiah (May 17, 2010)

Hello and good morning I just got finished catching up with this thread, I am glad the NYC meet up was fun for all 

IdareT I as a PJ I would love to see pics of this stash  LOL Junkie that I am. 
Your absolutely right when you have a few things in rotation the itch seems to be not as great. 


Brownie, $$$$$ I am going to keep my eye on you! 

Ltown you did seem busy, sounds nice though, 

As for me, I am slowly using my things up once a week, so my U1B1 will be slow like molasses


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So, I had said I would go through my receipts and see how much I spent on hair products in April.  Well, I did it and it was $302. That included my larger-than-usual order from Hairveda of $92. So, that was the damage.  What do you all think????
> 
> 
> ETA: For May, the total is 34 bucks for the 3 bottles of Hairveda Phyto.


 
Maybe that was an unusually high month or do you think that's your average? 

Wait let me check mine. I ain't too far off:
April--$219
May--$263


----------



## Ltown (May 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello and good morning I just got finished catching up with this thread, I am glad the NYC meet up was fun for all
> 
> IdareT I as a PJ I* would love to see pics of this stash*  LOL Junkie that I am.
> Your absolutely right when you have a few things in rotation the itch seems to be not as great.
> ...


 
JJamiah, great idea let see the stash IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Maybe that was an unusually high month or do you think that's your average?
> 
> Wait let me check mine. I ain't too far off:
> April--$219
> May--$263



I'm going to check March in a minute, see how bad I lost my mind that month. I do think it was a bit high, though.  I hope, anyway. Wow, Shay, 263 for May and its only half done. 

And JJamiah, please do keep an eye on me. Keep me in check!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

Okay, I just added up March and it was $138. Guess April was high.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 17, 2010)

OKay! I was able to purchase the curls8 condition and the burlee... IT has nothing on the professional line.... I am so sad.


----------



## Charz (May 17, 2010)

I used up my Hairveda Amala Shampoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I used up my Hairveda Amala Shampoo.



Did they have everything you wanted at the makeup show?


----------



## robot. (May 17, 2010)

whoop whoop!


----------



## Charz (May 17, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Did they have everything you wanted at the makeup show?




Yes and then some!!!!!!!! I posted it in the what did you buy this week makeup addition!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

robot. said:


> *whoop whoop!*


 
Well.....It's About Time Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *I see IDareT'sHair looking to use up some more products.*


 
I know  Tired Ain't it?



JJamiah said:


> *IdareT I as a PJ I would love to see pics of this stash  LOL Junkie that I am.*
> Your absolutely right when you have a few things in rotation the itch seems to be not as great.



Sorry, No Camera.



Ltown said:


> *JJamiah, great idea let see the stash IDareT'sHair*


 
It's not pleasant.  Sorry, no camera.


----------



## robot. (May 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....It's About Time Lady!



hehe. i missed ya'll. i had wanted to show you all my bc!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

Brownie & Shay:

I am prolly right around where you both are with the Spending since January. 

Maybe a little less (not much tho').  

For Me, April was horrendous.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

Oh, I used up the Surge Ultra Max Creamy Stuff.  

Will be using the Bee Mine Growth Serum w/ Sulfur for a couple weeks and switch then back to MT for a coupla' weeks.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

Hey, robot.!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie & Shay:
> 
> I am prolly right around where you both are with the Spending since January.
> 
> ...



 It had to be. I remember that list you posted in What Did You Buy. A lot of high priced items. But, hey, sometimes you gotta treat yourself.


----------



## JJamiah (May 17, 2010)

I will dream the dream 

How are you doing? 



IDareT'sHair said:


> I know  Tired Ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

Charz, that was a great haul!!!


----------



## chebaby (May 17, 2010)

hello ladies. man my twist out is amazing. its soft and fluffy and i know i should be able to get 2 days out of it. the shea amla and hemp butter gives my hair great moisture and hold together. i love it.

yesterday i left the ors mayo on for like 5 hours. i wont do that again. when i rinsed my hair felt really producty. 
i also used up all my kbb ll hair mask which was right on time because i got my ashlii amala in the mail today.
i also got my pur whipped gelly and cant wait to use it on a twist out later this week.

i also got my monoi de tahiti in the mail and it really is just like vatika frosting.


----------



## chebaby (May 17, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> OKay! I was able to purchase the curls8 condition and the burlee... IT has nothing on the professional line.... I am so sad.


i think the curls8 conditioner is better than the regular coconut one but i dont like the creme brule at all so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

Will be moving on to a group of new products this wash-day.  I will be using PhilipB for Co-Washing, Sebastian Penetraitt for reconstructing and JessicurlWDT for DC'ing (alternating with Sitrinillah).  

I have some Alfaparf stuff that I use right before my final rinse, and I have about 1 or 2 treatments left. 

So, it will be a while before I use up anything.  But I will keep working towards that.  I am Determined.


----------



## chebaby (May 17, 2010)

ok now i know for sure that the girl at my job is member of this site or another one. why did she just ask me if i had a twist out?
where you at girl????? i know you on here


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok now i know for sure that the girl at my job is member of this site or another one. why did she just ask me if i had *a twist out?*
> where you at girl????? i know you on here


 
Yeah, she's on here


----------



## chebaby (May 17, 2010)

i was scared to ask her though lol. i just said "yes" and thats it. my co worker asked me why i didnt ask if she was Obama's cousin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i was scared to ask her though lol. i just said "yes" and thats it. *my co worker asked me why i didnt ask if she was Obama's cousin*


 
Chile........You work with some 'special'  people 

Oh...I get it:  Instead of Niko?


----------



## mkd (May 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will be moving on to a group of new products this wash-day. I will be using PhilipB for Co-Washing, Sebastian Penetraitt for reconstructing and JessicurlWDT for DC'ing (alternating with Sitrinillah).
> 
> I have some Alfaparf stuff that I use right before my final rinse, and I have about 1 or 2 treatments left.
> 
> So, it will be a while before I use up anything. But I will keep working towards that. I am Determined.


 T, you are doing a good job using stuff up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 17, 2010)

I used up  DB hair spritz, pumpkin conditioner,cupuacu pomade & hair milk.
Took me a few weks but I made it .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, you are doing a good job using stuff up.*


 
Thanks MK  I am trying.  After reading Brownie & Shay's Post, I wonder if we should up our pre-paid cards to $500.00 for the year.  Those of us that are doing it, will need to discuss that.



curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I used up DB hair spritz, pumpkin conditioner,cupuacu pomade & hair milk.*
> *Took me a few weks but I made it *.


 
Good Job!  Will You repurchase any of these?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (May 17, 2010)

Used up the last of my AussieMoist, will not be a repurchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 17, 2010)

Good Job! Will You repurchase any of these?[/QUOTE]


Thanks I'm trying.
I will repurchase everything except the pomade; to hard.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (May 17, 2010)

Next thing I plan on using up is my Qhemet Tea Tree & Grapeseed Therapeutic Pomade, don't like it, have to force myself to use it. Much prefer the alma pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

♥SMT♥ said:


> Used up the last of my AussieMoist, will not be a repurchase.


 
Hey SMT!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 17, 2010)

I finished a Vo5


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2010)

♥SMT♥ said:


> Next thing I plan on using up is my Qhemet Tea Tree & Grapeseed Therapeutic Pomade, don't like it, have to force myself to use it. Much prefer the alma pomade.


 
SMT -- pm me when you get a chance.  I tried to pm you, but couldn't find youerplexed

Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I used up  DB hair spritz, pumpkin conditioner,cupuacu pomade & hair milk.
> Took me a few weks but I made it .



How was that pumpkin conditioner??? It sounds good!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 17, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> How was that pumpkin conditioner??? It sounds good!


 
It's very thick & moisturizing; I use it as a dt. It smells like pumpkin bread.


----------



## La Colocha (May 17, 2010)

Hey all, getting ready to leave for work. I got my beemine shipping notice today. Very happy with the fast service even with a sale. My hair is still really soft, so with this i will moisturize once or 2x a week. Haven't used anything up but i have half i vial of tea tree oil left. They aren't that big but its something. Everyone have a good night.


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2010)

Used up my Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel. Got one back up.  Will switch back to aloe vera gelly to ensure the Qhemet's will last until BF.

Brownie--I started to add up March then stopped .  That's a mess about this month isn't it? I'm itching to buy some Mozeke too .


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It's very thick & moisturizing; I use it as a dt. It smells like pumpkin bread.


 
 it. I got it before she put the pumps on the bottle. I need to cut one of my pumps so it will fit since it is an 8 oz.


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2010)

♥SMT♥ said:


> Next thing I plan on using up is my Qhemet Tea Tree & Grapeseed Therapeutic Pomade, don't like it, have to force myself to use it. Much prefer the alma pomade.


 
This right here--I hate. Having to use up products I don't like. One of the downfalls of being a pj.


----------



## chebaby (May 17, 2010)

i got a shipping notice from peace images for my earrings last week and still havent gotten it yet. and she didnt send me tracking info either. if it isnt here tomorrow i will have to email her.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Used up my Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel. Got one back up.  Will switch back to aloe vera gelly to ensure the Qhemet's will last until BF.
> 
> Brownie--I started to add up March then stopped .  *That's a mess about this month isn't it? I'm itching to buy some Mozeke too* .



Yes, it is, girl! I sure know how it goes, though. And I want the big size of Mozeke's Carrot Protein! 

I'll eventually have to try that DB Pumpkin condish. Our hair likes the same things a lot of the time


----------



## Brownie518 (May 17, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> This right here--I hate. Having to use up products I don't like. One of the downfalls of being a pj.



You got that right. I don't use up stuff I don't like. Cuz it means my hair doesn't like it for whatever reason.


----------



## Esq.2B (May 17, 2010)

I finished a bottle of Jet Black rinse.  I still have another bottle though lol


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2010)

I tried beemine serum strawberry, love the smell and the consistency.


----------



## JJamiah (May 18, 2010)

I can't wait until Wash day.

I am definitely going to do another steam treatment this week with BB. I will mix a little with the porosity control so that I can get it good and seeping in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> You got that right. I* don't use up stuff I don't like. Cuz it means my hair doesn't like it for whatever reason.*


 
Even I am getting away from using up stuff (I don't like) just to be using it up _*but it's got to be pretty bad tho'*_


----------



## JJamiah (May 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Even I am getting away from using up stuff (I don't like) just to be using it up _*but it's got to be pretty bad tho'*_



I am glad the things I purchase that I want to use up isn't bad, it just isn't good. 

If it doesn't work for me I pass it off to my son, he uses what ever comes his way. Silk Elements in the green tub does wonders for him, doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

I don't use up stuff I don't like either.  I either trash it or give it away.  

Charz and Brownie, have you tried the new HV conditioner yet?


----------



## BrownBetty (May 18, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I just ordered the alter ego shea butter relaxer and neutralizing conditioner.

I am going to order samples of bee mine.

I haven't' used up anything but my stash hasn't grown by much either.


----------



## Charz (May 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> I don't use up stuff I don't like either. I either trash it or give it away.
> 
> Charz and Brownie, have you tried the new HV conditioner yet?


 
It's too thin to use as a DC. I like it as a detangler, also I did an WnG with KCCC and used it underneath and it was really good!


I want to wig it out for a while, do you think a color 4 would be too light for me?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's too thin to use as a DC. I like it as a detangler, also I did an WnG with KCCC and used it underneath and it was really good!



I agree, Charz, it is thin. I only kept it on for about 10 minutes or so. It detangled nicely!!  Hey, what does the smell remind you of? I know its familiar but I can't remember.


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's too thin to use as a DC. I like it as a detangler, also I did an WnG with KCCC and used it underneath and it was really good!
> 
> 
> I want to wig it out for a while, do you think a color 4 would be too light for me?


 Charz, when I was looking at wigs, I was looking at a 2 for color.  Let me see if I can tell what a 4 looks like online.  What kind of wig are you thinking about wearing?


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

I think the 4 color is really pretty Charz and I think you could totally pull it off.


----------



## Charz (May 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> I think the 4 color is really pretty Charz and I think you could totally pull it off.


 
Aww thank you! I just don't want it to be too light, cuz I am not that yellow.



mkd said:


> Charz, when I was looking at wigs, I was looking at a 2 for color. Let me see if I can tell what a 4 looks like online. What kind of wig are you thinking about wearing?


 
:shame: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R1wPslnfoY



Brownie518 said:


> I agree, Charz, it is thin. I only kept it on for about 10 minutes or so. It detangled nicely!!  Hey, what does the smell remind you of? I know its familiar but I can't remember.


 
It smells like part 2 of the methi sativa protein treatment. I used half the bottle to detangle and KCCC with  my WnG still looks good, I did it Saturday night before the makeup show.


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *Aww thank you! I just don't want it to be too light, cuz I am not that yellow.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 From what I can tell online, the 4 looks like brown with honeyish highlights.  I think that would look really pretty with your skin color.


----------



## Charz (May 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> From what I can tell online, the 4 looks like brown with honeyish highlights. I think that would look really pretty with your skin color.


 
Thank you! I miss when my hair was like yours..  I loved my honey/blonde highlights.


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Thank you! I miss when my hair was like yours..  I loved my honey/blonde highlights.


 I love color too and have been itching to get moreerplexed 

Have you tried wigs on yet or are you going to order online?  There are some really cute ones in that half wig thread.  I found a really really cute on locally, I just haven't gotten the nerve to buy it and wear it.


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2010)

hello ladies
T, you are right, it is an everyday struggle. i went to get my eye glasses today(first time wearing glasses, they annoy me lol) and on the way back i was thinking "hey if i make this turn i will be where they sell qhemet products". i had to force myself to keep it moving lol. then i thought "theres target i can get the HE TMS for twist outs". i even went in the store and walked around a few minutes with the shea moisture shea butter mask. but i put it back and kept it moving.

my twist out could only be saved today if i decided to push the front back which i did not want to do so i just co washed it out with my trader joe grape seed oil mix and then did a puff with kbb hair milk and monoi de tahiti. then i smoothed the front back using afroveda pur whipped gelly and i swear as my hair grows it likes things it didnt  use to like. i remember this stuff making my hair hard no matter how i tried to use it but today my hair is soft and i like it so far. i cant wait to use it later this week for a twist out.


----------



## La Colocha (May 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i swear as my hair grows it likes things it didnt use to like*.


 
I noticed the same thing because lawd knows i thought id never be using coconut oil, aloe vera and protein and in the same product too. Hallelujah.


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2010)

also i co washed and did a puff but was rushing and didnt have time to really detangle the twist out. i hope tomorrow when i co wash again i dont have tons of tangles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> *T, you are right, it is an everyday struggle. *i went to get my eye glasses today(first time wearing glasses, they annoy me lol) and on the way back i was thinking "hey if i make this turn i will be where they sell qhemet products". i had to force myself to keep it moving lol. then i thought "theres target i can get the HE TMS for twist outs". i even went in the store and walked around a few minutes with the shea moisture shea butter mask. but i put it back and kept it moving.


 
Sad But True  It really is.  

I got an e-mail today from KBB 10% off the Entire Store.

Uh....how about 20%?


----------



## JJamiah (May 18, 2010)

Just my two cents :

CheBaby and Idare it is an everyday struggle. Honestly it is hard for me not to SHOp my addiction isn't just with hair products it's with EVERYTHING. I will spend and spend and spend. Shopping soothes the savage beast, me that is. LOL

I look at myself third person and shake my head, girl are you serious 

I have calmed down quiet a bit. But now my problem is I feel guilty buying the things that I need. I felt guilty buying that new washing machine but when I started to see that build up of clothing for six that guilt flew out the window.

Just to say everyday is a struggle until it becomes a habit. I no longer get a serious itch for conditioners. I went into BIG Lots for paper goods and thought about the Skala products but I didn't even go into the hair section I walked right past it. If felt good. Sally Beauty over here is right by Walmart, now I pick up enough things not to go to Wally's world every day. and if I do I walk right past Sally's. 

delete the Emails when they come until your stronger. Until then do what I do. I go into Idares What did you buy and lick my lips LOL!


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2010)

good advice JJ. i guess im stronger because i didnt get that qhemet i i have been craving it since mine hasnt come in the mail yet. and when i opened that shea moisture mask to smell it and see the texture i almost drooled and passed out. the stuff smells good, sweet but not overly sweet like i think their curl milk is. and the texture reminds me of jessicurl wdt, like a hair butter. mine i want it so bad.

and i plan on getting it after i finish 3 things. or until the end of the month, which ever comes first lol.


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I noticed the same thing because lawd knows i thought id never be using coconut oil, aloe vera and protein and in the same product too. Hallelujah.


im glad coconut oil no longer dries your hair out. it did my hair like that for a short time but that was because it was winter.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 18, 2010)

tonight, Ill finish a cocasta oil and silicon mix!


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2010)

i have yet to receive my earrings from peaceimages.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Just my two cents :
> 
> *CheBaby and Idare it is an everyday struggle. Honestly it is hard for me not to SHOp my addiction isn't just with hair products it's with EVERYTHING.* *I will spend and spend and spend. Shopping soothes the savage beast, me that is. LOL*
> 
> ...


 
It is a Struggle and an Addiction.  I'll feel so much better once I can get through this.erplexed  

Like I did with Purses, Make-Up, Shoes, Clothes, Body Products.  I overcame those, surely, I can beat Hair Products.

I should remove my name from all the e-mails  nahh.......


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

I am washing tonight but will not be using anything up.  I did use up a bottle of KCKT last saturday though.


----------



## Esq.2B (May 18, 2010)

I take it that no one has used the Australian Organics stuff? lol


Yeah, I'm gonna just return it then...


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2010)

^^^^ive never heard of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

Me Either.


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

T, I am sitting here with sitrinilla in my hair.  I love the way it smells


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, I am sitting here with sitrinilla in my hair. I love the way it smells*


 
Girl, me too!  And it made my Hair feel sooooo good afterwards.  

I could see myself blowing right through that 16 ounce Jar. I was just gloping it on like crazy! 

That's why I've pulled out the WDT to help slow me down


----------



## La Colocha (May 18, 2010)

Hey all, getting ready to step out soon, i have decided to use the beemine moisturizer 2x a week. I don't need to but the shelf life is not that long and at the rate im going it will go bad before i use it up. I still have most of the sample left mama t sent me and my jar on the way. Its some good stuff. Other than that i have nothing else to report, haven't used up anything but haven't purchased anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I don't need to but the shelf life is not that long and at the rate im going it will go bad before i use it up.*


 
I Need to Check the Shelf Life


----------



## La Colocha (May 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Need to Check the Shelf Life


 4-6 months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *4-6 months.*


 
I'll start back on mine maybe next week.  Right now, I am using and enjoying KBB Hair Milk.


----------



## chebaby (May 18, 2010)

i will start using my samples of bee mine so they dont go bad. i will use the curly butter and the moisturizer together for twist outs.


----------



## mkd (May 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, me too! And it made my Hair feel sooooo good afterwards.
> 
> I could see myself blowing right through that 16 ounce Jar. I was just gloping it on like crazy!
> 
> That's why I've pulled out the WDT to help slow me down


 I tend to glop it on heavily too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

Oh Yeah FYI --- I decided to Wig It throughout the Summer Heat & All. 

FINAL ANSWER.  

I will just have to 'suffer' through my issues.

I will Wig-It through 2010 and the Winter Months of 2011.

Breaking only on Weekends & Vacation Days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I tend to glop it on heavily too.*


 

Yeah, I will get 2-3 Jars during the next sale or maybe try to get a Custom 40 oz

_*pours out sitrinillah in honor of the 40's*_


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> You got that right. I don't use up stuff I don't like. Cuz it means my hair doesn't like it for whatever reason.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Even I am getting away from using up stuff (I don't like) just to be using it up _*but it's got to be pretty bad tho'*_


 


mkd said:


> I don't use up stuff I don't like either. I either trash it or give it away.


 
Most times I will trash it or give it away too. Sometimes I can't beg them girls at my job to take stuff because they are like what is this ? Besides ya'll know I be coming up with some crazy reasons why I don't like a product which doesn't help. If all else fails I use it on my skin.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Most times I will trash it or give it away too. Sometimes I can't beg them girls at my job to take stuff because they are like what is this ? Besides *ya'll know I be coming up with some crazy reasons why I don't like a product* which doesn't help. If all else fails I use it on my skin.



........


----------



## redecouvert (May 18, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I got back from NYC today and it has been such an amazing experience! 
I saw people coming with suitcases and I thought they were coming straight from the airport..little did I know that they were planning to fill the suitcases with products
I brought a small suitcase and ended up putting most of my clothes in the bags they gave us at the make up show

I enjoyed soo much meeting day36,optimus prime,charbozz , auntie charbozz and washnset.

 I was so sad I couldn't stay longer and I was mad when they kept postpononing the signing for 10 more minutes...aargh  
I am really hoping to come back next year and this time, I'll come 2 days earlier so we can hang out.
Everyone was soooo sweet and I love love love day 26 smile and spirit, washnset warm spirit and optimus prime personality. Charbozz is sooo hilarious in person!!! 

@washnset: I am so sorry to hear that the waiter went crazy on the receipt..what the hell? It was such a nice restaurant and he had to ruin the experience with check drama

Were you able to go to KBB afterwards?
I stopped by on Monday evening..literary 20 mins before they closed
I had no intention to buy but  ....I was like I need a face lotion, the scrub, the hair milk, the oil,

 *hearts* I'll post in a few the group picture 

@brownie518: I wished they had NARS and Bobbi brown..but overall, it was pure joy to the eyes seeing all those colors 

I love Charbozz'haul. She had a beautiful beautiful beautiful mufe palette....goorgeous 

here's the group picture: 

http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/11/79/83/20/dsc02710.jpg


----------



## La Colocha (May 19, 2010)

^^^^^ Aww look at you ladies, all of you are beautiful. Glad yall had fun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2010)

RedC:  Thanks for the Update!  Made me feel like I was there (wipes tear) 

_*maybe next year, if i quit buying all this mess, i can save up for hotel & plane ticket*_

Glad you all had fun and got to meet up.


----------



## mkd (May 19, 2010)

Hi Red, thanks for posting the pic, I only know for sure which ones are Red and Charz but I guessed on who everyone else is.  You ladies are beautiful and look like you had so much fun.


----------



## mkd (May 19, 2010)

Ltown, how are your braid outs/twist outs coming along?


----------



## La Colocha (May 19, 2010)

Hey ladies, i recieved my beemine today. And t yes the oil free serum is a liquid. It contains no oil and comes in a spray bottle. Im going to use some in a few. It was packaged well and secure. The box smelled so good i thought some had leaked. It smells like candy. The oil free serum smells herbaly in a good way, its not an offensive smell. Its been a while since ive gotten a package. Love it.


----------



## Ltown (May 19, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ltown, how are your braid outs/twist outs coming along?


 
Mkd, they sucks I try to wear them on the weekend that the only time I wear my hair out. I don't like to wear them wet too much shrinkages. I'm still working on them. I think it just something I have to get use too!


----------



## redecouvert (May 19, 2010)

thank you ladies 
oh yes for the picture, so 
we have charbozz, day36,washnset (she is wearing the t-shirt with stripes)
then auntie charbozz,optimus prime(with the yellow hairband...loove loove loove the skin), and moi


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> Hello ladies,
> I got back from NYC today and it has been such an amazing experience!
> I saw people coming with suitcases and I thought they were coming straight from the airport..little did I know that they were planning to fill the suitcases with products
> I brought a small suitcase and ended up putting most of my clothes in the bags they gave us at the make up show
> ...





redecouvert said:


> thank you ladies
> oh yes for the picture, so
> we have charbozz, day36,washnset (she is wearing the t-shirt with stripes)
> then auntie charbozz,optimus prime(with the yellow hairband...loove loove loove the skin), and moi



U ladies look de vine and look like you had a BALL!


----------



## chebaby (May 19, 2010)

wow JJ i had no idea your hair was that long. its beautiful.

i used up a sweet almond mint wen today. i have 1 back up and a cucumber one ive never tried.

ive been using kbb hair milk coupled with coconut oil on my puff instead of creams and butters the last 2 days and i love the results. by coconut oil being so light my curls arent weighed down and my hair is really soft. i love the warm weather because its coconut oil time

ummmm i feel funny today. i have been feeling weird all this week. but(and this might be tmi) today i threw up in my mouth twice on the way to work. i know its gross but i was driving like . now i can laugh about it.


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> wow JJ i had no idea your hair was that long. its beautiful.
> 
> i used up a sweet almond mint wen today. i have 1 back up and a cucumber one ive never tried.
> 
> ...



Thanks Che! 

Did you eat something last night out of the ordinary?

I hope you feel better


----------



## Day36 (May 19, 2010)

JJ, I love your hair lady!  

How yall ladies doing in heeeere?


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

Day36 said:


> JJ, I love your hair lady!
> 
> How yall ladies doing in heeeere?



  Day36


----------



## chebaby (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks Che!
> 
> Did you eat something last night out of the ordinary?
> 
> I hope you feel better


thanx i feel ok now.
i didnt eat anything out the ordinary but yesterday i did eat alot. i kept getting out of bed to go make sandwiches lol. i have no idea why. i usually eat once or twice a day but yesterday i ate so much: chips, peanutbutter crackes, 2 sandwiches, wendy's burger and fries and 2 sodas. i think i even had a sandwich that morning but i cant remember.


----------



## natura87 (May 19, 2010)

I accidently left my Vatika Frosting at my BFFs house. Clear across state. Unless I pay to have it shipped I wont see it til August.



Somebody hold me!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2010)

JJ Your Hair is Slammin'!  It is Da' Bomb!

WOW!  I Love it!

I was lurking (at work) and I said:  My, My, My Look at JJ!


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJ Your Hair is Slammin'!  It is Da' Bomb!
> 
> WOW!  I Love it!
> 
> I was lurking (at work) and I said:  My, My, My Look at JJ!



Awww 
thanks so much Idare, 
This pic is using my banana Brulee 
I twist my hair up so that dent is always there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Awww
> thanks so much Idare,
> This pic is using my banana Brulee
> I twist my hair up so that dent is always there.


 

It Looks So Strong & Healthy!

OT:  How many "Wigs" do you Own?

Still trying to wrap my mind around wiggin' this summ-a


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *It Looks So Strong & Healthy*!
> 
> OT:  How many "Wigs" do you Own?
> 
> Still trying to wrap my mind around wiggin' this summ-a



 Yes, JJ, your hair looks great!! Nice and thick!! 

Day, thanks for the group pic. Everyone looks great! And I agree, OP's skin is straight glowing!!! Wow. I'm glad you all had a good time.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2010)

So, I didn't use anything up this week, so far. I'm in the process of rearranging my stash right now, again. I'm putting all my staples on one shelf and then  my alternates on another. Then, I want to separate out my randoms and get a game plan to use them up or give them away. I did give away some Moroccanoil Hydrating conditioner and Ion Reconstructor. Still on the no buy, so thats good. 

Che, I really hope you are feeling better! That story was  !!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> S*o, I didn't use anything up this week, so far. I'm in the process of rearranging my stash right now, again. I'm putting all my staples on one shelf and then my alternates on another. *


 
Yeah, I always 'enjoy'  re-arranging my stash too.  It kind of brings it all back home like:  FOOL you don't need nothin' else  j/k.  

It's good to sort through it every once & a while.

I am still no-buying as well.  (btw:  My Banana Brulee came today YAY!)  

When I separated ALL those reconstructors this past weekend and saw ALL of those I was just

It's time to settle down and get busy with what I have.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I always 'enjoy'  re-arranging my stash too.  It kind of brings it all back home like:*  FOOL you don't need nothin' else*  j/k.
> 
> It's good to sort through it every once & a while.
> 
> .



To the bolded, absolutely!!!  SO was like "  Now you know that's a shame!" LOL!


----------



## mkd (May 19, 2010)

JJ, your hair is blinging.  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## chebaby (May 19, 2010)

OMG im going crazy. i need to buy something lol.


----------



## mkd (May 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> OMG im going crazy. i need to buy something lol.


 Che, I am stalking the HV site, I know I am getting moist 24/7 and the new phyto conditioner but I am finalizing my list to decide what else I want.


----------



## JJamiah (May 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Looks So Strong & Healthy!
> 
> OT:  How many "Wigs" do you Own?
> 
> Still trying to wrap my mind around wiggin' this summ-a



I don't know exactly but it is about a 12-15.

I am really wanting that Afro Puff for the summer though I feel it in my bones that it will look adorable.  

http://www.internationalwig.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TK_KookieCurls

I am looking for this one particular if I can't find it local will order. 



Brownie518 said:


> Yes, JJ, your hair looks great!! Nice and thick!!
> 
> Day, thanks for the group pic. Everyone looks great! And I agree, OP's skin is straight glowing!!! Wow. I'm glad you all had a good time.





mkd said:


> JJ, your hair is blinging.  Beautiful!!!!



thanks Ladies I appreciate the compliments  You wouldn't believe how Not thick my hair is, I will pull it back in my next flicks in a pony, LOL it is like 5 strands of hair. LOL 

Just got back in


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ummmm i feel funny today. i have been feeling weird all this week. but(and this might be tmi) today i threw up in my mouth twice on the way to work. i know its gross but i was driving like . now i can laugh about it.


This is funny but not funny at the same time. We just share so much in this thread.



natura87 said:


> I accidently left my Vatika Frosting at my BFFs house. Clear across state. Unless I pay to have it shipped I wont see it til August.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody hold me!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2010)

Hey, Shay! 

All you ladies have a good night. I'm signing off to finish watching the Lakers/Suns. See you all tomorrow......


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2010)

JJ, love your hair! How do you get all that hair under a wig?


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2010)

So I tried braidout last night, it was ugly this morning so I had to rush put it back in a puff for work, I get up at 4AM so not alot of time to play around. I braid with beemine curly butter and rolled the ends. Alright Che and Mkd what is the secret success to braidout, can we get some picture just in this thread. After work I'll post my pictures.


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> JJ, love your hair! How do you get all that hair under a wig?




Thanks Ltown, I haven't put a wig on in a minute, I so Want to right now, scared it will be to  hot. I have been half wigging and pony tailing.


----------



## mkd (May 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> So I tried braidout last night, it was ugly this morning so I had to rush put it back in a puff for work, I get up at 4AM so not alot of time to play around. I braid with beemine curly butter and rolled the ends. Alright Che and Mkd what is the secret success to braidout, can we get some picture just in this thread. After work I'll post my pictures.


 Ltown, after the good twist out I had last week, I had terrible results later that week.  So I had to step away from the twist outs for a minute and go back to wash and gos, I was pissed that I spent that time twisting my hair for it to look a hot mess like that.  Next time I try I will take pics and post them though.


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ltown, after the good twist out I had last week, I had terrible results later that week. So I had to step away from the twist outs for a minute and go back to wash and gos, I was pissed that I spent that time twisting my hair for it to look a hot mess like that. Next time I try I will take pics and post them though.


 
I understand mine keeps coming out puffy I don't want that even on dry hair.


----------



## Loves Harmony (May 20, 2010)

JJ, I am so loving that ponytail. Im thinking about puchasing one of the wigs.


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> JJ, I am so loving that ponytail. Im thinking about puchasing one of the wigs.



 I love it, Think of several tongues drooling at once on one head, that is me.
:lovedrool::lovedrool::lovedrool::lovedrool: :droolings::droolings 

I am very simple, put this on with my stud earrings and I will have the simple look


----------



## Charz (May 20, 2010)

I've been wearing my same WnG since sunday, and it still looks good. I'm tired of bunning, im just gonna wear my hair out. 

I think I may get it dyed brown though, I can't do a wig.


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2010)

I just made a call to my cousin. She is coming to braid my hair tomorrow so I could rock my half wigs for the next three weeks. I will just be cleansing my scalp.  

I need to keep my paws out of my hair. Then I will wash it a few days before my relaxer and treat it then DC. I can also pull my front piece back and wear my lace front  I am so excited!


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I've been wearing my same WnG since sunday, and it still looks good. I'm tired of bunning, im just gonna wear my hair out.
> 
> I think I may get it dyed brown though, I can't do a wig.


 Is it because of the heat, have you tried Half wigs those are better during the heat.


----------



## natura87 (May 20, 2010)

I have been using stuff up like crazy since I got home. I am staying with my mom(and using her head to try out stuff) for the summer before I have to jump into the real world. I am almost done with a Skala Shea Butter conditioner (used it as a prepoo), a Vatika Oil (1/3 left) a reconstructer although I forgot the name (1/2 left) and a shampoo (Esencia).

I dont know why but I feel the urge to do my hair all of a sudden.


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

Ltown said:


> So I tried braidout last night, it was ugly this morning so I had to rush put it back in a puff for work, I get up at 4AM so not alot of time to play around. I braid with beemine curly butter and rolled the ends. Alright Che and Mkd what is the secret success to braidout, can we get some picture just in this thread. After work I'll post my pictures.


so i always say im going to post pictures and i never do lmao. but by sunday i should have some up. im going to use SO's computer because mine is still under the weather lol.
anyway for braidouts i never part, i just grab hair. and i always make my braids chunky. i start with 3 in the very back and then go from there. when i do twists i always end up with about 20 twists for a twist out but braids i end up with less. maybe 10-15. and after i undo each braid to separate i hold the bottom of the section and then take my other hand and rake it through that section. that way i get separation without frizz and because i raked my fingers through, i dont have to worry about tangles when it comes time for detangling. i always find when i just stick my fingers at the root and just fluff right there it doesnt look right and i have tangles.
i hope that helps.


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

today i rubbed in some evoo on my dry hair and then my satin bonnet back on for an hour. then i added some evoo to my trader joes conditioner that already had added grape seed oil. i co washed and detangled with that.
i used kbb hair milk but i used a lot less than i normally do because i felt like i was using too much. then i just used coconut oil to seal and pur whipped gelly to slick back.

you know what???? i have to go back to my original statement that i think i love afroveda shea amla way more than qhemet heavy cream. dont get me wrong i love them both but i feel like shea amla moisturizes my hair more without the worry that if i use too much my hair will be greasy.
if i didnt worry about afroveda's products going bad i would order 16oz.


----------



## robot. (May 20, 2010)

hemp seed butter is delicious!  even creamier than avocado butter!

i ordered a few more goodies for mixing.  i'm gonna whip up another body butter, hair gel, and a hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2010)

Hey Peeps!

Well, we're almost to another Friday!  

And I am so happy.  

I think I'll be doing my Hurr tommorrow instead of Saturday.

Doubtful if I'll use up anything tho'.  But it's comin'..............  slowly but surely...........


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

hey T. how are ya?

i will give myself a good oil treatment this sunday with evoo. today was the first time i used evoo in a very long time and i need to start back.


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

i still havent purchased anything. how long has it been? a week? im going just a wee tiny bit crazy.


----------



## La Colocha (May 20, 2010)

If i don't work tommorrow i will do my hair. If i do then it will be saturday. I will use up my mbc for sure. Im liking the bm oil free serum. I spray it on my scalp and it feels really good.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2010)

Hey, ladies!! 

I'm bored right now. It's so nice out and I have the worst sore throat and headache!!  And I really feel like doing my hair. But I guess I'll wait until tomorrow night. Trying to decide what to DC with. Jasmine's Avocado & Silk, WDT, or JMRB.


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2010)

I'm washing hair tonight with qhemet wheat grass cleansing almost done with that. I have not brought anything since but the beemine in a month so I'm happy.


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

hope you feel better brownie.

this color must have really dried my hair because i just realized i havent done any protein(that i can remember lol) in about 2 weeks and my hair is doing better than just fine.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 20, 2010)

Hi!

These motherfathers from bluezbees better get my alter ego relaxer here by tomorrow.  I need a touch up!!!!  Walking around looking like whodunit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i still havent purchased anything.* how long has it been? a week? im going just a wee tiny bit crazy.*


 
Good Job Che on not buying any hair products!  For us, a Week, is MAJOR  Did Your Earrings eva' Arrive????



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies!!
> 
> I'm bored right now. It's so nice out and *I have the worst sore throat and headache!!*  And I really feel like doing my hair. But I guess I'll wait until tomorrow night. Trying to decide what to DC with. Jasmine's Avocado & Silk, WDT, or JMRB.


 
Take it Easy B and Feel Better



Ltown said:


> I'm washing hair tonight with qhemet wheat grass cleansing almost done with that. *I have not brought anything since but the beemine in a month so I'm happy.*


 
That's Great Ltown.  Good Job.  Because it is a day-to-day/week-to-week Struggleerplexed



chebaby said:


> *hope you feel better brownie.*


 
Me Too!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies!!

I want some highlights...


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

nope T, it didnt come. she sent me an email saying she got my email and would email me again once she got home and figured out where my package was. well i havent received another email yet lmao. so i will have to email and remind her again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Hi!
> 
> *These motherfathers from bluezbees better get my alter ego relaxer here by tomorrow.* I need a touch up!!!! Walking around looking like whodunit!


 
Lawd Chile!  Don't Hurt Nobody!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> nope T, it didnt come. *she sent me an email saying she got my email and would email me again once she got home and figured out where my package was. well i havent received another email yet lmao. so i will have to email and remind her again.*


 
Girl, How do they Look?  Give me a Description?  You Order from her quite Regularly don't you?

Silver, Stones, what makes them so Unique?


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

this was only my second time ordering from her. she does handmade earring and bracelets and things. i like her stuff but the prices are crazy so thats why i only purchased 2 items lmao.
this pair is just circular green earrings that looks like leaves and i think the hang a few inches. i saw them months and months ago on a blog and been stalking them for maybe 6 months and finally decided to purchase them.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Chile!  Don't Hurt Nobody!




Imma try not to, I can't make any promises.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Imma try not to, I can't make any promises.


 
Girl, You are S-E-R-I-O-U-S! 

I 'prefer' Beauty Of New York opposed to Blueebeez.  

(Of course I order from both) 

But my personal preference is BofNY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2010)

I can't wait to do my Hair tommorrow.  It is very relaxing & therapeutic.  

It's alot of work (even though I don't have much) but it is rewarding.......does that make sense?  (It's My Project).

Anyway, I will be Steaming with my Jessicurl  WDT tommorrow (uaing it for the 1st time) 

I hope I Love It!


----------



## chebaby (May 20, 2010)

T, i think most of us think of our hair as our little project i know i do. i like seeing what it can do with just a little added love.

i told yall i kinda like my hair to feel just a little bit product-y so i know the moisture is there. obviously i dont get that feeling with just leave in and coconut oil but i like it. by hair is soft but when i touch it there is no feeling of product and my hand isnt oily when i pull it back.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 20, 2010)

I love doing my hair, too!  It feels good. lol 
And, T, I think you'll love the WDT.  Its so nice and thick and moisturizing.


----------



## La Colocha (May 21, 2010)

Good morning all, i work tonight so i will do my hair tommorrow. Dd used up a jar of anita grant cafe latte, she will now move on to beemine with mama. I will use the moisturizer on her hair now too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Good morning all, i work tonight so i will do my hair tommorrow. *Dd used up a jar of anita grant cafe latte*, she will now move on to beemine with mama. I will use the moisturizer on her hair now too.


 
How did it do on her Hair?  How did You like the product (for her)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Hey Girlies!  Hope you are all starting to wind down from yet another week at work/school/home etc.......and getting ready for the weekend.

I will do my hair when I get home from work.  So, that's my Highlight of the morning.

Have a Good One.  Will catch up lata'


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to do my Hair tommorrow.  It is very relaxing & therapeutic.
> 
> It's alot of work (even though I don't have much) but it is rewarding.......does that make sense?  (It's My Project).
> 
> ...



Say it again! It is my weekly therapy session. LOL


----------



## JJamiah (May 21, 2010)

See now when I put the Aphogee 2 Step in my hair and used the Banana Brulee in it and my hair still felt soft. I knew the BB was something. this week my hair felt tooooooo Moisturized so next time I wash fully I am putting the Nexxus up in there and then the BB again and maybe just under a conditioning cap since it is relaxer time.


----------



## mkd (May 21, 2010)

T, I hope you like WDT, I really like that conditioner too.


----------



## La Colocha (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How did it do on her Hair? How did You like the product (for her)?


 
Her hair isn't picky, so it did good for her. I never tried it on myself, i won't buy it again because its in the uk. I got this from che.


----------



## detroitdiva (May 21, 2010)

I finally used up the rest of my garnier fructis shampoo n conditioner. Now, I'm waiting on my Qhemet products which should arrive today. I have in kinky twists which I'll be taking out next friday. I have to post the results of my 1 month mega tek results!! I'm so excited about the growth! I know I have some, I can just feel it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 21, 2010)

I  used up Fluertzy's curl nurture cream and Mozeke's whipped avocado cream today.... not sure if i will repurchase.


----------



## natura87 (May 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> This is funny but not funny at the same time. We just share so much in this thread.





I shouldnt have sniffed it. I know how good it smells and now I really really want it!


----------



## BrownBetty (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You are S-E-R-I-O-U-S!
> 
> I 'prefer' Beauty Of New York opposed to Blueebeez.
> 
> ...



I wish I would of asked you first.  Sigh.... I called these bamas before hand and asked how long it would take for delivery, they said thurs/fri.  Never mentioned that an item was on backorder.  I call today it's you will get it monday 

Luckily they gave me the larger size for the same price.


----------



## robot. (May 21, 2010)

so i got preservatives and fragrance oils. 

think i can just add them in at any point in the mixing process?


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2010)

first day of school is over and i am dog tired. im not used to waking up so early.

anyhoo i used up my trader joes nourish spa conditioner today. will repurchase sometime in the future.
i spritzed my hair with water last night and sealed with evoo and this morning it was sooooo soft. ok STAPLE!!!! lol

i am tired of waiting on qhemet so i broke down and went to the store and purchased the brbc and so far i have to say it still doesnt seem all that for my hair lol. my hair is soft but not that soft but i will give it the benefit of the doubt and say its because i had the AC on and that could be the cause since brbc has glycerin in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

WAIT Ya'll.............How Lamara gon' walk up in somebody else's thread and turn them all out???

Girl, Behave!

Yeah...I saw what You Did....


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WAIT Ya'll.............How Lamara gon' walk up in somebody else's thread and turn them all out???
> 
> Girl, Behave!
> 
> Yeah...I saw what You Did....



Oooh, what she doin'?? Link, please...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Oooh, what she doin'?? Link, please...


 
I can't find it now! 

Where is Lamara aka Skalagate


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Okay....Found it!


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469276


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....Found it!
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469276



Thanks..........


What's everybody doing???


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't find it now!
> 
> Where is Lamara aka *Skalagate*


no you didnt name it already

and as for the brbc update, my hair is dry. not crunchy or anything like that but it certainly dont feel nice. and im tryna be nice lol.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

What 'hard' protein are you guys using???


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2010)

the hardest i have ever used was giovanni xtreme. but i prefer (althought the xtreme is good) the giovanni nutrafix reconstructor.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

chebaby said:


> the hardest i have ever used was giovanni xtreme. but i prefer (althought the xtreme is good) the giovanni nutrafix reconstructor.



The Xtreme I love. I still haven't tried the Nutrafix. Thanks, Che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> What 'hard' protein are you guys using???


 
I don't know about Hard, but my strongest is Nexxus Emergencee which is actually a Polymeric Reconstructor.

I consider that to be the 'hardest' thing I have other than _Mega-Tek. _

_Have you every conditioned with it?  I've read where alot of Ladies leave it on for 10-15 minutes and co-wash or shampoo it out._

_I'm not that brave........._


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks..........
> 
> 
> *What's everybody doing???*


 
Right now I am sitting in a Plastic Cap with some Sebastian Penetraitt (Reconstructor).  

Getting ready to fill up my steam-a and try this Jessicurl WDT out for about an hour!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> What 'hard' protein are you guys using???


 
You have so many options.  For Hard I do want to try the Dudley DRC28 or Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex.

You also have med/light:  Joico K-Pak, Giovanni Nutra-Fix, AO GPB, Sebastian Penetraitt, Paul Mitchell Hair Rebuilder, SSI Fortifying Mask, Your HV MoistPRO, Tigi Dumb Blonde, Nexxus Keraphix, Alterna Hemp Repair Weekly Treatment, Rolands Una Reconstructor, Hayashi 911, Frederick Fekkai Protein RX

*I could go on & on about Reconstructors & Protein Treatments*


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know about Hard, but my strongest is Nexxus Emergencee which is actually a Polymeric Reconstructor.
> 
> I consider that to be the 'hardest' thing I have other than _Mega-Tek. _
> 
> ...



If you're asking about Megatek, yes, I have. OCT, also. My hair does really well when I add a 5 minute conditioning with either.  Very smooth, very healthy, I love how it looks when I do it regularly.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You have so many options.  For Hard I do want to try the Dudley DRC28 or Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex.
> 
> You also have med/light:  Joico K-Pak, Giovanni Nutra-Fix, AO GPB, Sebastian Penetraitt, Paul Mitchell Hair Rebuilder, SSI Fortifying Mask, Your HV MoistPRO, Tigi Dumb Blonde, Nexxus Keraphix, Alterna Hemp Repair Weekly Treatment, Rolands Una Reconstructor, Hayashi 911, Frederick Fekkai Protein RX
> 
> *I could go on & on about Reconstructors & Protein Treatments*



Lately, I've been using either SSI Fortifying, Dumb Blonde , or the MoistPRO. 

Umm, T, is that a list of all (or some) of the ones you actually have?


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2010)

the hayashi 911 and frederick fekkai is supposed to be good but i havent tried any of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Umm, T, is that a list of all (or some) of the ones you actually have?


 
BUSTED 

Oh Yeah:  Redken Extreme, Redken Deep Fuel and Redken CAT-77


----------



## Ltown (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WAIT Ya'll.............How Lamara gon' walk up in somebody else's thread and turn them all out???
> 
> Girl, Behave!
> 
> Yeah...I saw what You Did....


 
she shonuf bussed up in the skala thread!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> BUSTED
> 
> Oh Yeah:  Redken Extreme, Redken Deep Fuel and Redken CAT-77



I found the CAT to be too strong for my hair. I haven't done a real strong treat in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I found the CAT to be too strong for my hair.* I haven't done a real strong treat in a while.


 
OOooo!  Really.  I better proceed with Caution on that one

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *she shonuf bussed up in the skala thread!*


 
Girlfriend started asking for Skala Credentials and Proof and all kinds of stuff up in there

Bandwagons and Wagoneers

_*holds up one finger and backs out of thread...but she's right*_


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

Where's Shay and mkd and Charz and Day and red and everybody???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Finished my Hair.  Didn't use up nuthin' except a vial of Matrix Ceramides. 

Next wash-day I may use up the PhilipB Deep Conditioning Cream Rinse (I really like that stuff for co-washing).  I found a couple more tubes out in the stash for back-up, but will switch back to Humectress for Co-Washing.

The Jessicurl is nice.  And a nice diversion to keep me out of my Sitrinillah.


----------



## mkd (May 21, 2010)

Hey ladies, I am here sitting with a bunch of powders in my hair.  I have to pack, I am going to my sister's law school graduation tomorrow.  

Brownie, I don't have a hard protein.  I am kind of interested in aphogee 2 step but I am a little nervous about it.  I alternate between AO GPB and SSI fortifying mask . I have a few others that I am about to trash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey ladies, I am here sitting with a bunch of powders in my hair. I have to pack, *I am going to my sister's law school graduation tomorrow. *
> 
> Brownie, I don't have a hard protein. I am kind of interested in aphogee 2 step but I am a little nervous about it. I alternate between AO GPB and SSI fortifying mask . I have a few others that I am about to trash.


 
Ya'll Turns out them Lawyers Don't Ya'?????  Tell Her we ALL Said Heyyyyy and Happy Graduation!

Oh yeah, back to Hair, if I wanted to go hard, I'd prolly get the Dudley DRC28  Dudley also has a Cream Protein.  And I hear their "Hair Rebuilder" is good.  

Would you believe, I don't have any of these??? Not a One.  

I do have the PCA Moisture Retainer tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Ltown:  How are you liking the Bee Mine Serum w/Sulfur?


----------



## Day36 (May 21, 2010)

Im heeeere! lol. i washed my hair tonight. didnt used up anything :/


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

Nice to see you, Day and mkd!! 

T, Dudley's Hair Rebuilder is a good one!!

I'm watching Daybreakers right now and it isn't that good. lol


----------



## mkd (May 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Turns out them Lawyers Don't Ya'????? Tell Her we ALL Said Heyyyyy and Happy Graduation!
> 
> Oh yeah, back to Hair, if I wanted to go hard, I'd prolly get the Dudley DRC28 Dudley also has a Cream Protein. And I hear their "Hair Rebuilder" is good.
> 
> ...


 Thanks T!!!  She is funny, she has decided not to take the bar or practice law for now.  Maybe she will change her mind in a year or so.  Che, Charz Ltown and Shay, I am going to be in your area.  I wish I had time to meet you all but I am flying in and out.


----------



## chebaby (May 21, 2010)

awww i wish you had time to meet too mkd. 

i love when my hair is pulled back because thats where all my color is lol. but on the weekends i just wear it out in an afro and i dont think most of the color is that visible although it could just be me.

tonight im going to mist with water and use aveda damage remedy leave in(a sample they gave out) as an overnight treatment followed by a mix of coconut and olive oil. no plastic cap though.

tomorrow i will co wash with AO GPB, i havent done protein in a while so this little bit shouldnt hurt none. then i will style with kbb hair milk and aveda be curly then shake and go lol. i havent used be curly in a while either and i hope its still as good as i remember, maybe even better since the weather is nicer now.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 21, 2010)

chebaby said:


> awww i wish you had time to meet too mkd.
> 
> i love when my hair is pulled back because thats where all my color is lol. but on the weekends i just wear it out in an afro and i dont think most of the color is that visible although it could just be me.
> 
> ...



I would love to hear your opinion of this.


----------



## JJamiah (May 22, 2010)

Ladies I got my hair braided in a circle yesterday (I know- we know - we know already LOL)

now I tried on some wigs, lace fronts and half wigs (my cousin goes I didn't know you were into wigs) I tell her when my hair got to a certain point; I asked around did anyone know how to braid Xing off the pus braiders, everyone had Braidnesia.

SOooooo, all this to say, the hair wasn't touching my skin ( that is one of my two issues with it)

It also felt cooler than wrapping it, & capping it the braiding allowed air to get to my scalp Whew! (this was my second issue) . I might be able to rock a lace front for the summer hold off on my relaxer until I get bored with the fake hair look. Once I get my relaxer I wait 2 months before braiding so I wouldn't be able to rock the LF like I'd like too! 

Okay Nuff Babbling.

Ladies have a Blessed day


----------



## Ltown (May 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks T!!! She is funny, she has decided not to take the bar or practice law for now. Maybe she will change her mind in a year or so. Che, Charz Ltown and Shay, I am going to be in your area. I wish I had time to meet you all but I am flying in and out.


 
Mkd, congrats to your family and we understand! It's going to be decent weather this weekend. Definately next time!


----------



## Ltown (May 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown: How are you liking the Bee Mine Serum w/Sulfur?


 
I love the consistency of the beemine, not too thick/thin and it feels cool on my head. I've made my own sulfur mix but the aloe in beemine really makes the difference, oh love the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

Hey Ladies.................

Nothing much going on my way.  I just put on a little KBB Hair Milk & my Prettywrap.  

The Hairmilk has really grown on me.

I would like to try the Hair Nectar.  Has anyone tried?  The next time she has Buy 2 Get 1Free, I will definitely be buying. 

_*thought i'd better fess up in advance*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

Ain't Nobody Up in This Joint???????


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, Shay!
> 
> All you ladies have a good night. I'm signing off to finish watching the Lakers/Suns. See you all tomorrow......


Hi 



Brownie518 said:


> Where's Shay and mkd and Charz and Day and red and everybody???


I told ya'll I am a working fool this time of year. I get home and I am exhausted.



mkd said:


> Thanks T!!! She is funny, she has decided not to take the bar or practice law for now. Maybe she will change her mind in a year or so. Che, Charz Ltown and Shay, I am going to be in your area. I wish I had time to meet you all but I am flying in and out.


If you could meet us I would probably be the only one not there. I'm shy. I'm a huge introvert.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't Nobody Up in This Joint???????




I've set up a bc "appointment" with my friend Mary for 4th of July weekend. I will be a year post on July 1st. It is time .  Any suggestions from you natural ladies would be appreciated. I plan to take a spray bottle for water, scissors, conditioner,and hand held mirror. Although she's my girl I will be watching her like a hawk . We talk about hair a lot. We're on the same page. She's yt but is married to a black man and has her own curly haired little one (he is so freaking cute). I would say he is a 3c.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't Nobody Up in This Joint???????



 I'm here at work, getting ready to find a nice link to watch the Celtics! LOL!! 

I DC'd with My Honey Child So Deep last night and I absolutely loved it!!!  I loooove how my hair felt as I applied it and as I rinsed it. Definite keeper. Funny thing, I do not remember buying it . Weird, huh?


----------



## Ltown (May 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't Nobody Up in This Joint???????


 
Hey IDT I been out shopping and of course the DMV beltway is jam pack. I'm going to try and put my hair is small twist on dry hair to experiment. 



Shay72 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brownie518 (May 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.................
> 
> Nothing much going on my way.  I just put on a little KBB Hair Milk & my Prettywrap.
> 
> ...



 


Don't even worry about it. We cool


----------



## La Colocha (May 22, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I've set up a bc "appointment" with my friend Mary for 4th of July weekend. I will be a year post on July 1st. It is time . Any suggestions from you natural ladies would be appreciated. I plan to take a spray bottle for water, scissors, conditioner,and hand held mirror. Although she's my girl I will be watching her like a hawk . We talk about hair a lot. We're on the same page. She's yt but is married to a black man and has her own curly haired little one (he is so freaking cute). I would say he is a 3c.


 
My sil bc my hair on the 4th of july, she used a spray bottle with water and scissors. She sprayed a section and cut just a fraction more above the demacration (sp) just to make sure all the relaxed hair was gone. You should be just fine. Can't wait to see your hair.


----------



## La Colocha (May 22, 2010)

Going to wash my hair sometime tonight im sleepy. Going to be using elucence poo, condition detangle with mbc(should be used up) dc with homemade dc. Braid with beemine and spray my scalp with oil free serum. That's about it for me, i wanted to try some of the other products but im on a serious no buy for everything. Maybe when black friday comes i will be ready to reup and might add a few more products from the beemine line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Don't even worry about it. We cool*


 
Thanks Girl.

I won't do it unless it's Buy 2 Get 1 other than that, I'll keep using what I have and like La Colocha wait until BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2010)

Ya'll My System is running real slow on this site.  I've re-botted and errthang.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 22, 2010)

^^^ Do a scan, too.


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good point. My concern is my texlaxed hair.  Especially in the back because it is severally underprocessed. If I wasn't worried about that I would have just bc'd myself. I can not WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I may be a 3c/4a but I'm not 100% on that.


----------



## La Colocha (May 22, 2010)

Im not washing my hair tonight. yes im a slacker.I will do it early in the morning.


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2010)

I can't remember if I said I finished Mozeke's Avocado Whipped Cream. I did. I was using it on my skin. Not a repurchase. I did go to order the two things I did like from her line and a sample of something new.  Decided not to order quite yet bc the Carrot Protein Masque is OOS. At least the 16 oz is.

Jasmine's about to make some good money from me. My one friend got Jasmine's for her bday last year and has requested it again this year. I decided to purchase Mary some for her bday also. If the babassau xtreme conditioner is back in stock I will order that for myself also.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 23, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I can't remember if I said I finished Mozeke's Avocado Whipped Cream. I did. I was using it on my skin. Not a repurchase. I did go to order the two things I did like from her line and a sample of something new.  Decided not to order quite yet bc the Carrot Protein Masque is OOS. At least the 16 oz is.
> 
> Jasmine's about to make some good money from me. My one friend got Jasmine's for her bday last year and has requested it again this year. I decided to purchase Mary some for her bday also. If the babassau xtreme conditioner is back in stock I will order that for myself also.



I just cannot order any body stuff from Dana for a long while!  But, I will be getting more of the Babassu Xtreme, too, when I finish the one I have.  I'm really starting to love the Avocado & Silk, too (did I say that already? lol). 

...And more of Mozeke's Carrot Protein!


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

Used up a Hair One Olive Oil


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

Good morning ladies. Im going to wash my hair today but not rebraid it. Going to go another week. And i broke my no-buy already last night. You know how your up late and i started watching and reading reviews on beemine, so i ordered samples of the tea tree shampoo, avocado conditioner and hair milk. Oh well, it could have been worse. There is always another day to start over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I just cannot order any body stuff from Dana for a long while!  *But, I will be getting more of the Babassu Xtreme, too, when I finish the one I have.*  I'm really starting to love the Avocado & Silk, too (did I say that already? lol).
> 
> *...And more of Mozeke's Carrot Protein!*


 
Let me know.



La Colocha said:


> *And i broke my no-buy already last night*. You know how your up late and i started watching and reading reviews on beemine, so i ordered samples of the tea tree shampoo, avocado conditioner and hair milk. *Oh well, it could have been worse. There is always another day to start over.*


 
One Day at a Time.  That's all we can do to overcome.  I think once I establish a _Hair Budget (for the rest of this year_), I'll be good.  I'd like to establish a monthly hair allowance until the end of the year.  

Until January, 2011 when we switch over to the Pre-Paid VISA's for hair items.


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> One Day at a Time. That's all we can do to overcome. I think once I establish a _Hair Budget (for the rest of this year_), I'll be good. I'd like to establish a monthly hair allowance until the end of the year.
> 
> Until January, 2011 when we switch over to the Pre-Paid VISA's for hair items.


 
If i like these products and buy the full sizes i should be fine until bf. I just don't want to start bad habits again. I could have been up washing my hair but decided to read reviews. I can't wait to do the visa cards next year that should help alot. The only problem is on deciding how much, im going to be doing this for all my personal items next year. I have to just figure out an amount for the year and stick to it. Now would be a good time to start figuring out how long things last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> If i like these products and buy the full sizes i should be fine until bf. I just don't want to start bad habits again. I could have been up washing my hair but decided to read reviews. *I can't wait to do the visa cards next year that should help alot. The only problem is on deciding how much,* im going to be doing this for all my personal items next year. I have to just figure out an amount for the year and stick to it. *Now would be a good time to start figuring out how long things last.*


 
Yes, proper planning for these things is essential. 

I may try to get the Pre-Paid for $500.00 and that will be it for me for Hair Items for all of 2011.  Or, I'll just try & do the $365.00.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *^^^ Do a scan, too*.


 
My Stuff was really acting up on this site last night.   I did run both Norton & McAfee Scans.

Do I need both of these or can I get by with just one?  My Norton's is expiring next month and I wonder if I should re-up the Subscription or just go with McAfee.


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes, proper planning for these things is essential.
> 
> *I may try to get the Pre-Paid for $500.00* and that will be it for me for Hair Items for all of 2011. Or, I'll just try & do the $365.00.erplexed


 
I was thinking of doing that for hair, body stuff and makeup. 1 $500 card for everything and when its done its done. It will force me to make wiser purchases because they go quick but a year is a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I was thinking of doing that for *hair, body stuff and makeup. 1 $500 card for everything and when its done its done.* It will force me to make wiser purchases because they go quick but a year is a long time.


 
Yeah, if I did $500.00, it would be for everything too.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 23, 2010)

Oh lord 
I did an overnight DC on dry hair w/ AO HSR, and now I'm still sitting around with it on my hair because I can't decide which conditioner I'm going to use after I wash.
I've narrowed it down to baba de caracol, emergencia, silicon mix proteina de perla/bambù, and 10 en uno.
  I'll play eenie-meenie.


----------



## Day36 (May 23, 2010)

Oh goodness T, what did you do to me with this beemine?! i love it...not gonna purchase though. nope!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> *I've narrowed it down to baba de caracol, emergencia, silicon mix proteina de perla/bambù, and 10 en uno.*
> *I'll play eenie-meenie.*


 
ooooo OP! 

Lemme know which one you decide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *Oh goodness T, what did you do to me with this beemine?! i love it...not gonna purchase though. nope!*


 
You should purchase some. 

Don't you just lurve it????  At least get a sample size.  It lasts a long time.

If you did 'break down' and get the 8 oz, it should last you quite a while.


----------



## Day36 (May 23, 2010)

It's awesome. It is darn awesome!


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Oh goodness T, what did you do to me with this beemine?! i love it...not gonna purchase though. nope!


 
She got me too, you might as well go on and get it.


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You should purchase some.
> 
> Don't you just lurve it???? At least get a sample size. It lasts a long time.
> 
> *If you did 'break down' and get the 8 oz, it should last you quite a while*.


 
I agree, worth every penny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Oh goodness T, what did you do to me with this beemine?! i love it...*not gonna purchase though. nope!*


 
I had to spread the _loveliness_, otherwise, it may have been something you'd never consider ever purchasing.



Day36 said:


> It's awesome. It is darn awesome!


It REALLY is........ (I tried to talk Ltown into getting some--it's a 'must try')



La Colocha said:


> She got me too, *you might as well go on and get it.*


 
She really should.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

I am so anxious for my new Lacefronts to come 

I ordered (OUTRE) Sindy in a 1b/30 and My repeat of Mohisha w/color though 1b/33 I am so Excited whew hew!

Idare are you still rocking the Wigs for the summer?

I will join yah, I think it is doable with the ones I ordered. I will swap them up with my half wigs, OUTRE Ruby & Vera


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Idare are you still rocking the Wigs for the summer?*
> 
> *I will join yah, I think it is doable with the ones I ordered.* I will swap them up with my half wigs, OUTRE Ruby & Vera


 
Yeah.  Ok!  Let's Do This!  I was in the Wig Shop yesterday, getting an idea of some shorter styles.  None of them looked short enough or 'airy' enough.   

I will look someplace else after my _May No-Buy_.  Would like to have a New one at least by Mid-June.  

It's definitely time for a change.  Mine is getting greasy looking. 

I only have the one.


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2010)

I have the last of my Giovanni's Nutrafix Reconstructor in my hair now. Not a repurchase. Seriously the tube gets on my nerves. I am still tempted to try the Renpure Organics Reconstructor despite the tube.  My Alba leave in was (I am out of it right now)in a tube and it was fine.  Besides Renpure is on sale at CVS I believe.  If I have a problem with the Renpure tube the only product I will ever own in a tube is the Alba .    

I will be attempting a wash n go again today. Haven't tried it in a while.  My hairline needs a break from buns. I will still wear head bands but trying to not do anymore buns. I will be using ..yeah um haven't decided yet. It will be either Uncle Funky's Daughters Curly Magic or Wonder Curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *the only product I will ever own in a tube is the Alba . *
> 
> I will be attempting a wash n go again today. Haven't tried it in a while. *My hairline needs a break from buns. I will still wear head bands but trying to not do anymore buns.* I will be using ..yeah um haven't decided yet. It will be either Uncle Funky's Daughters Curly Magic or Wonder Curls.


 
That's why I decided to full wig for the summer.  Not my Hair Line per se, but to give my overall hair a rest from everything. 

I phony bunned last summer and although I liked the look and everything, this year, I want to try low-low mani.  So, I will Wig-It.

ETA:  I love Alba Botanica's Leave-In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

I Just came outta Black Hair Spray looking at "Short" Wigs.  I think I found a couple.  I will buy these sometime in June.

They should take me through the summer.


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

Going to rinse this dc out, moisturize with bm, and use the serum on my scalp, then seal with a little bit of crisco. Forgot all about it, im going to start using it again.


----------



## Day36 (May 23, 2010)

So alba leavein you say...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> So alba leavein you say...


 
Yup.  It's a Good _"Natural"_ Leave-In. 

Large Tube, very reasonably priced about $7.00-$8.00.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 23, 2010)

Okay, I went with Emergencia.  I love this stuff, and I can't skimp on the good stuff for the last weeks of my relaxer stretch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Okay, I went with Emergencia. I love this stuff, and *I can't skimp on the good stuff for the last weeks of my relaxer stretch*.


 
Chile, You just spoke 'a word'  I am in my 8th almost 9th week. 

And it's right about now, I hafta' start changin' up a few thangs........


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 23, 2010)

im in my 11th week of this stretch!!!!

ladies, pray for me and day36. we are going to bed, bath and beyond today and they have a nice section FULL of hair care products.


----------



## Day36 (May 23, 2010)

We need the prayer! lol. LOl @ T and OP (how yuh duuuring girl?), yall gon' be alright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

washnset said:


> im in my 11th week of this stretch!!!!
> 
> *ladies, pray for me and day36. we are going to bed, bath and beyond today and they have a nice section FULL of hair care products*.


 
Really?  I just went in there last week to get Toothbrush Replacement Heads and walked out with:  Toothbrush Replacement Heads

Where was/is the Hair Stuff?

Ya'll don't need no Hair Products!  Unless (Day) it's the BeeMine Luscious Moisturizing Hair Cream


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 23, 2010)

does your BBB have a Harmon's section? Its a section full of bath,body, face and HAIR products. Its a nice selection of products.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Really?  I just went in there last week to get Toothbrush Replacement Heads and walked out with:  Toothbrush Replacement Heads
> 
> Where was/is the Hair Stuff?
> 
> Ya'll don't need no Hair Products!  Unless (Day) it's the BeeMine Luscious Moisturizing Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

washnset said:


> *does your BBB have a Harmon's section? Its a section full of bath,body, face and HAIR products. Its a nice selection of products.*


 
I don't know?erplexed That means prolly not  

I woulda' been all over that.

I only go in there to buy Toothbrush Replacement Heads with their $5.00 or 20% off Coupons.

Have Fun Ladies.....And Stay Outta Trouble (unless it's a good deal)

ETA:  Give Us a Full Report on what they Got!


----------



## Day36 (May 23, 2010)

Lawd, WNS, why you let her know about the hair section?

Welp, Im bringing the coupons fyi.


----------



## La Colocha (May 23, 2010)

I don't know why i bought that bm hair milk sample, I don't need any more moisture. I can always use it on dd's hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *Lawd, WNS, why you let her know about the hair section?*


 
Hursh!  I don't think ours has that in it.  (Thank Goodness).  

I thought it was mostly Pots & Pans, Small Appliances, Dishes, Rugs & Bedspreads......

I hope we never get Hair Products!    Or If they do, I don't find out about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I don't know why i bought that bm hair milk sample, I don't need any more moisture. I can always use it on dd's hair.


 
Oh yeah, that Deja's Hair Milk?  I  forgot they had Hair Milk. 

Yes, let me know how it works on You and/or DD.  I said I wanted to try it, but I may stick with Karens for a while.  Unless, I buy a sample.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 23, 2010)

I ordered a couple of bee mine samples last week.
I have put off buying that alba leave in for years, I guess it is time to buy it.

Those of you that use jasmine's hair products what do you like?  I bought a couple of things and the only thing my hair liked was the silk detangler, everything else just sat on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> I ordered a couple of bee mine samples last week.
> *I have put off buying that alba leave in for years, I guess it is time to buy it.*
> 
> Those of you that use jasmine's hair products what do you like? I bought a couple of things and *the only thing my hair liked was the silk detangler,* everything else just sat on my hair.


 
Girl, You gotta get that Alba..............  Are you still using the Vitale Body & Bounce?  Reviews?

Fab sent me some of the Jasmines Silk Detangler (when she was moving), I loved it, but I never purchased anything.........


----------



## BrownBetty (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You gotta get that Alba..............  Are you still using the Vitale Body & Bounce?  Reviews?
> 
> Fab sent me some of the Jasmines Silk Detangler (when she was moving), I loved it, but I never purchased anything.........



Still using the Vitale Body & Bounce, my hair loves it! I use it then seal with oil.... good times.  My hair isn't dry, you don't understand how much I appreciate you telling me about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> *Still using the Vitale Body & Bounce*, my hair loves it! I use it then seal with oil.... good times. *My hair isn't dry, you don't understand how much I appreciate you telling me about it.*


 
Girl, I really like that stuff. 

It works a whole lot better than some of the _'Expensive' Natural Lines_ and it has Jojoba and Biotin.  It's a Great Product.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.  Ok!  Let's Do This!  I was in the Wig Shop yesterday, getting an idea of some shorter styles.  None of them looked short enough or 'airy' enough.
> 
> I will look someplace else after my _May No-Buy_.  Would like to have a New one at least by Mid-June.
> 
> ...



Sounds good, 

I am excited


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

Day and WNS please let us know what goodies you got 

Have fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Hey Ladies, just got finished using a little JC Nourishing Hair Cream to Moisturize with.  Will be rotating:  JC, KBB and Dudley's PCA until all 3 are gone.


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Those of you that use jasmine's hair products what do you like? I bought a couple of things and the only thing my hair liked was the silk detangler, everything else just sat on my hair.


I like the Shea Butter Cream Rinse. I also like the new Babassau Xtreme Conditioner but it's been out of stock for a minute.

I finished a pack of rhassoul clay that I got from Afroveda a while back. I  this stuff and so does my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 23, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> I ordered a couple of bee mine samples last week.
> I have put off buying that alba leave in for years, I guess it is time to buy it.
> 
> Those of you that use jasmine's hair products what do you like?  I bought a couple of things and the only thing my hair liked was the silk detangler, everything else just sat on my hair.



I am loving Jasmine's Babassu Xtreme and her Avocado & Silk conditioner!!!  My hair loves them!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 23, 2010)

Dang, you all just reminded me about Harmon's! Here, its a separate store. I didn't know BBB's had them inside! So, T, if you ever see one, girl, run the other way!!!!  I used to go in there every week!!  They have a lot of good stuff in there. 

I am so glad that my hair is doing great with what I'm using now. Really helps with not buying . My friend gave me her sample of Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Repair and so far I freakin' love it!! I love how my hair dried!! She actually gave me two, and I used it after my last two washes. Love it. I wonder if Che tried hers yet...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Dang, you all just reminded me about Harmon's! Here, its a separate store. I didn't know BBB's had them inside! *So, T, if you ever see one, girl, run the other way!!!!  I used to go in there every week!!  They have a lot of good stuff in there. *
> 
> *I am so glad that my hair is doing great with what I'm using now. Really helps with not buying *. My friend gave me her sample of Aveda Damage Remedy Daily Repair and so far I freakin' love it!! I love how my hair dried!! She actually gave me two, and I used it after my last two washes. Love it. I wonder if Che tried hers yet...


 
Good Lookin' Out  Thanks B!

@2nd Bolded.  Thanks for that Insight.


----------



## Day36 (May 23, 2010)

I only got one leave in. Thats it for hair. WNS got nada for hair. Home goods are my kryptonite though. I didnt get any though...yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Is anybody Even "Close" to using up anything this week? 

I will be finished with that tube of PhilipB Conditioning Cream Rinse (although I have back ups)  I should also be finished with the Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor and prolly a Tube of Alfaparf Rigen.  I have back ups for the Alfaparf.  

Seems like whenever I get close to using up something, I use up alot of stuff at one time.

I will use the Jessicurl again this week.


----------



## Ltown (May 23, 2010)

I wash hair today with skala shampoo it same as any other sulfate shampoo. DC with millcreek, use skala and giovanni leave in. I didn't use anything up but I do have a couple of things to use up this week I think.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody Even "Close" to using up anything this week?
> 
> I will be finished with that tube of PhilipB Conditioning Cream Rinse (although I have back ups)  I should also be finished with the Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor and prolly a Tube of Alfaparf Rigen.  I have back ups for the Alfaparf.
> 
> ...



I am not, everything is pretty much new and full. So I won't be using up much. I just used some Alter Ego Cren Drops on my scalp, still have half bottle, might repurchase, might.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

Okay Mohisha my lace front is going to be my friend for the now. I like her, i am feeling her. I just can't get away right now. Vera my half wig is cool since she is reversible. Ruby is HOTTT and I don't mean hot like it looks great it is nice but that feels like I have Abba from Avatar on my head for real. Ladies sorry I got all cartoon on you. I love Avatar the Last Air Bender. LOL.

Ruby will be labeled winter hair. LOL, I will rock Mohisha for a few months along with my half wig that is styled just like mohisha just not a lace front. Once I cut it I will have a new Avatar myself LOL!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 23, 2010)

Oh, I used up a big tub of CPR on Friday. Two tubes of Biolage CeraRepair and two Schwarzkopf Smooth Express tubes. This week, I will actually use up my Aphogee Keratin (the 2 minute stuff ), another bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Oil, and maybe a bottle of CoCasta.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 23, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay Mohisha my lace front is going to be my friend for the now. I like her, i am feeling her. I just can't get away right now. Vera my half wig is cool since she is reversible. Ruby is HOTTT and I don't mean hot like it looks great it is nice but that feels like I have Abba from Avatar on my head for real. Ladies sorry I got all cartoon on you. I love *Avatar the Last Air Bender*. LOL.
> 
> Ruby will be labeled winter hair. LOL, I will rock Mohisha for a few months along with my half wig that is styled just like mohisha just not a lace front. Once I cut it I will have a new Avatar myself LOL!



JJ, are you going to go see the movie??? I saw the new trailer when I went to see Ironman 2. I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, I used up a big tub of CPR on Friday. Two tubes of Biolage CeraRepair and two Schwarzkopf Smooth Express tubes. This week, I will actually use up my Aphogee Keratin (the 2 minute stuff ), another bottle of Hydratherma Naturals Oil, and maybe a bottle of CoCasta.*


 
MissB -- You always manage to use up a bunch of stuff.  You and Shay seem to always put products away quickly.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MissB -- You always manage to use up a bunch of stuff.  You and Shay seem to always put products away quickly.



 Probably cuz we heavy handed cuzzins!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

Is Everybody Ready for the Big "SUMMER GROWTH SPURT?????"

I Know I am......


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> JJ, are you going to go see the movie??? I saw the new trailer when I went to see Ironman 2. I can't wait to see it!!!




I am addicted to the Avatar! I even have my 4 year old showing me motions of Air bending (looks more like fire bending but oh well )


----------



## Shay72 (May 23, 2010)

I will probably use up a few cowash conditioners this week.


----------



## JJamiah (May 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Everybody Ready for the Big "SUMMER GROWTH SPURT?????"
> 
> I Know I am......



I am I am ready for it.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^

Yeah me too!  A good time to Up the Moisturizers, Up the Water Intake, Up the Co-Washing, Up the DC'ing etc.......

Big Ups to Summer!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 24, 2010)

Day36 said:


> We need the prayer! lol. LOl @ T and OP (how yuh duuuring girl?), yall gon' be alright.



Chillin'.  Lampin' in the cut. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody Even "Close" to using up anything this week?



I have a giovanni balancing conditioner with like a squirt left in it.  I'll mix it up in something else to use it since it's not really enough to coat my hair on its own.


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2010)

Good Morning Ladies! Where is Charzboss?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2010)

Morning Ladies...........Well.........Just think this will be is a long weekend.  With Monday off.  YAY!

I can't wait.  I am taking the Tuesday & Wednesday after Memorial Day!  YAY!

Have a Good _Hair Day_ Everyone!


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

I couldn't bring myself to cut Mohisha so I cut the gal I am use to Elise. It was easier this time and I got real close to the edge  Right now I am wearing a scarf on it to flatten the front. I had to do this with the other Elise but not so Much.

AMAZIng how the same wig, ordered from the same company, made by the same company fits so different. it looks like a totally different wig 

I will make this work though.


----------



## Charz (May 24, 2010)

I just used up a Hairveda Almond Glaze.

I just bought two containers of Aveda Hair Color in Natural Medium Brown on Ebay. I rather just do the color myself, I am too paranoid of some stylist messing up my hair.


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just used up a Hairveda Almond Glaze.
> 
> I just bought two containers of Aveda Hair Color in Natural Medium Brown on Ebay. I rather just do the color myself, I am too paranoid of some stylist messing up my hair.


 
Hey you glad to see you!


----------



## chebaby (May 24, 2010)

Hey ladies.
Tell me why my professor never showed up today? I'm pissed man I coulda still been in bed lol.
Anywho I am almost out of all my co wash conditioners.
Oh and I've been using mixed chicks leave in and I love it. By itself it's drying but with a leave in or oil it's amazing.


----------



## Charz (May 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey you glad to see you!


 
Been keeping myself busy!!!


----------



## mkd (May 24, 2010)

Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello.  I had a really busy weekend and I am back home getting my house in order today.  

Charz, I didn't know you could buy aveda color and apply it yourself.  That is pretty cool and a good idea.


----------



## natura87 (May 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody Even "Close" to using up anything this week?
> 
> I will be finished with that tube of PhilipB Conditioning Cream Rinse (although I have back ups)  I should also be finished with the Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor and prolly a Tube of Alfaparf Rigen.  I have back ups for the Alfaparf.
> 
> ...



I will finish up a Skala Shea Butter conditioner, Esencia Poo, Herbal Essences Hydralicious conditioner, and a Renpure Reconstucter by the end of this week.


----------



## chebaby (May 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anybody Even "Close" to using up anything this week?
> 
> I will be finished with that tube of PhilipB Conditioning Cream Rinse (although I have back ups)  I should also be finished with the Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor and prolly a Tube of Alfaparf Rigen.  I have back ups for the Alfaparf.
> 
> ...


im close to using up several things: aussie moist(will repurchase), giovanni xtreme(which i plan on using up tomorrow because my hair is mushy) and AO GPB.
i could easily use up my cd hair milk but i dont want to because i feel like im secretly boycotting her in my mind.


----------



## chebaby (May 24, 2010)

i dont think i told yall i deep conditioned with afroveda ashlii amala on dry hair and my hair felt weird after. kinda mushy. and the thing about my hair is when its mush its hard as heck to detangle and it feels extra thick like it swelled up. im going to try it on wet hair.


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies...........Well.........Just think this will be is a long weekend. With Monday off. YAY!
> 
> I can't wait. I am taking the Tuesday & Wednesday after Memorial Day! YAY!
> 
> Have a Good _Hair Day_ Everyone!


I have Friday through Monday off. I have a training on Tuesday otherwise I would have taken that off too . 

Did a wash n go today.  Worked better with just leaving in some condish. Somehow I feel like I came to this conclusion before but forgot .  I will still try it at least once with the Uncle Funky's Daughter (last night I used the Wonder Curls only to wash it out this morning) before just using condish.  Funny thing is when I left this morning my hair was at or a little below my shoulder. By the time I came home it was chin length . My texlaxed ends won't let my wash n go be as great as I would like but it will do for now.  Oh yeah I gotta remember to not use hard head bands but rather stretch ones bc that bad boy was not fully sitting on my head bc my hair was big .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2010)

Evening Ladies!  Well I just snatched off that Crazy Hot Wig! 

OMG!  It was like 85 here today and I felt it.:burning:  

Prolly, because I am still wearing the du-rag underneath. 

I will have to get a _netted wig-cap_ soon if Imma do this.

I just applied some JC Nourishing Cream and a little Hemp Oil and am in my prettywrap.

Hoping to use up some stuff this week.  Maybe since I'll be off Mon-Wed I will do my hair twice that week!


----------



## Charz (May 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hi ladies, just popping in to say hello.  I had a really busy weekend and I am back home getting my house in order today.
> 
> Charz, I didn't know you could buy aveda color and apply it yourself.  That is pretty cool and a good idea.




Girl, Ebay got errthang! I'm jus paranoid of someone detangling my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (May 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Girl, Ebay got errthang! I'm jus paranoid of someone detangling my hair.



Charz you ain't never lie, when I need something I go there. Just bought 3 boxes of my eyedrops I needed  at half price!


----------



## chebaby (May 24, 2010)

ummm i am going to open a dispute on paypal because i still havent received my earrings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *ummm i am going to open a dispute on paypal because i still havent received my earrings.*


 
Good Idea!


----------



## natura87 (May 24, 2010)

This humidity is getting to me. I just might do(the whole shebang) my hair before the week is over. After I get it all done I will have my cuz or my sisters best friend (and newly natural chica) braid up half my head for a while. I will post pics when I get it done, whenever that will be.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I just used up a Hairveda Almond Glaze.
> 
> I just bought two containers of Aveda Hair Color in Natural Medium Brown on Ebay. I rather just do the color myself, I am too paranoid of some stylist messing up my hair.



 Hey, Charz!! Great to see you!!

 You gonna do a vid about the Aveda Color??


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies...........Well.........Just think this will be is a long weekend.  With Monday off.  YAY!
> 
> I can't wait.  I am taking the Tuesday & Wednesday after Memorial Day!  YAY!
> 
> Have a Good _Hair Day_ Everyone!



 Memorial Day is a work holiday for me.
 And, T, I hear you about the heat!!! We are gearing up for mid to high 90s for the rest of the week. It's humid as all heck, too!  SO wants to go on a picnic, too. Might have to rethink that one. I hate the heat and humidity.


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2010)

Picked up 2 Renpure reconstructors from CVS today. The bottle type looks similar to Alba's so I might be aiight. Each tube has a rebate on it too.  I can send in both right?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2010)

^^ Check the fine print. It might say the standard 'one rebate per household.'

Have you ever used any Renpure before??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *And, T, I hear you about the heat!!! We are gearing up for mid to high 90s for the rest of the week. It's humid as all heck, too!*


 
Girl, I started to Snatch that Hat off on the Expressway!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2010)

T, you are crazy!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Ltown (May 24, 2010)

Hey ladies, it going to be smokin hot here starting Wed. I finally use up argan oil I liked it but it will be a while before I buy it again, I have so many other oils. I also gave some chocolacio and KCCC to my sister. So that makes me feel good since this is a use/buy one thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *So that makes me feel good since this is a use/buy one thread*


 
Chile, that Ain't Never Been _Our Problem_ Up in this Piece!  

We Got Issues......


----------



## chebaby (May 24, 2010)

Ltown, what is chocolacio?

im tempted to purchase something but i dont know what lol. i want more afroveda ......


----------



## Brownie518 (May 24, 2010)

^^ Afroveda's Monday Mania is only 5 bucks off the Shikakai oil. Next Monday is the last one, I guess. She should have 15 or 20 percent off the whole site or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Ltown, what is *chocolacio?*
> 
> im tempted to purchase something but i dont know what lol. i want more afroveda ......


 
IK You didn't ask me......but it's a Dominican DC'er.


----------



## La Colocha (May 25, 2010)

Good morning ladies, it is hot as all get out. Im going to be rinsing my hair in the shower everyday. Not cowashing just letting some water hit it. I sweated all night at work, i don't want the colochas to start stankin so year rinsing everyday from now until its cool again.


----------



## Charz (May 25, 2010)

Should I do a protein treatment before I apply my Aveda Color? Would the Redken Deep Fuel be strong enough?


----------



## mkd (May 25, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Should I do a protein treatment before I apply my Aveda Color? Would the Redken Deep Fuel be strong enough?


 Charz, I don't know for sure but I think it would be a good idea to do a protein treatment first since the color is a chemical process.  Don't people do a protein treatment before relaxing?

Che, what do you want from afroveda?

I ordered some 24/7 and HV's new conditioner last friday, I hope to get them early next week.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK You didn't ask me......but it's a Dominican DC'er.



Ooh I've never heard of it.  Don't get me started on those leave-in conditioners.

Oh by the way, I was looking thru old files and saw this banner and of course immediately thought of you! LOL


----------



## chebaby (May 25, 2010)

i used up giovanni xtreme protein. ok let me tell yall about this stuff. it is amazing. i slathered my hair in coconut oil and then drenched it in water. then i slathered on the xtreme and i didnt even have to  use a comb to detangle. i used to finger detangle all the time but those days are gone lol. but today i didnt need a comb at all. then i put on a plastic cap and let it sit for like 5 minutes.
after i rinsed i used a tiny bit of kbb hair milk and then more coconut oil and my curls are so plump right now. they have been so frizzy and mushy and weighed down lately because i havent done protein like i used to and this worked.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 25, 2010)

Hello Ladies.  

Hope you are all doing well.  I have 50-11  pages to read and catch up on the latest and greatest of the Ladies in the U1B1.  I was on nights last week and catching up on sleep before the holiday weekend rush.

I used up a Shea Butter Rinse.  Plan on giving away some stuff to another girl at church who is having natural hair issues.  I think giving her my doctored up SSI FM to use twice a month and a moisture DC should help.

Plan on washing again Thurs and try out some stuff.  I have a few more days before my no buy anything starts so I can have $ to travel this summer and fall.

Have a great day Ladies


----------



## chebaby (May 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, I don't know for sure but I think it would be a good idea to do a protein treatment first since the color is a chemical process.  Don't people do a protein treatment before relaxing?
> *
> Che, what do you want from afroveda?
> *
> I ordered some 24/7 and HV's new conditioner last friday, I hope to get them early next week.


i want a 16oz of the whipped gelly. i dont remember liking it as much as i do now but it is a keeper. i have been using it everyday so i want a bigger jar but i would hate to wait over 2 weeks just for one product and there is nothing else i need from her.
so i was gonna get hairveda whipped gelly and new conditioner but i almost never like her conditioners lol.


----------



## mkd (May 25, 2010)

Che, I _think _I like HV gelly better than afroveda gelly.  I like them both though.  The afroveda can get a little hard if I use too much.


----------



## chebaby (May 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I _think _I like HV gelly better than afroveda gelly.  I like them both though.  The afroveda can get a little hard if I use too much.


thats true about the hardness. today is the first day the front of my hair is a atad bit hard. i think when i use aloe products back to back my hair starts acting up. that why i dont put aloe juice in my spray bottle anymore.

i just might get the hairveda one because i want to try that on twist outs too.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 25, 2010)

hi ladies. tonight I will finish my nutrine garlic shampoo, aphogee leave in and SSI avocado conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (May 25, 2010)

i have decided i am back on co washing everyday. on top of that i will slather my hair everyday before co washing with either coconut oil or evoo.

what is that site where you can purchase big bottles of giovanni? i need a big bottle of sas conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (May 25, 2010)

so i ended up purchasing the 16oz afroveda pur whipped gelly. i was tempted to get the 32oz but its never that deep

anyhoo tonight i will mist my hair and saturate it in vatika frosting. tomorrow i will co wash with either aussie moist or vo5 moisture milks and then style with kbb hair milk and coconut oil and pur whipped gelly.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 25, 2010)

Che, did you find the site with the large Giovanni??


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ Check the fine print. It might say the standard 'one rebate per household.'
> 
> Have you ever used any Renpure before??


Nope. This will be my first time.



chebaby said:


> i have decided i am back on co washing everyday. on top of that i will slather my hair everyday before co washing with either coconut oil or evoo.
> 
> what is that site where you can purchase big bottles of giovanni? i need a big bottle of sas conditioner.


I plan to do that also Che but with castor or coconut oil  
http://www.massagewarehouse.com

I've done wash n go's for the past 2 days and now I'm like . I think it is bc I am ready to be natural right now.  I will wait until the 4th weekend but in the meantime I will be in a love/hate relationship with my transitioning hair.  I might as well continue pulling my hair until a bun while I still can right .

I finished a Patene Nature Fusion and DB's Pumpkin Condish.  Patene is not a repurchase and I will repurchase the Pumpkin Condish at some point.


----------



## Ltown (May 26, 2010)

Good Morning ladies, 
It is going to be hot in DMV up to 90's for next 2 days.

I use up hair one olive oil, I won't be buying this anymore that pumping to get that stuff out got on my nerves. I probably left some in the bottle but hey it is gone.


----------



## JJamiah (May 26, 2010)

Morning Ladies

 I survived yesterday 85 degrees and a lacefront Whew!

I lovis me some Hair One Olive OIL! Pump gets on my nerve too though LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

Hey Ya'll !  Things were down every time I tried to get on last night, so I eventually gave up.erplexed   

My Theory was right (by reading some of the other posts), it's like everyone tends to use up quite a bit of stuff all at once.

Hopefully this weekend (especially if I do my hair twice) I will also use up quite a bit of stuff.  _*crosses fingers*_  I want to use up at least 3 things......

I brought my HV Almond Glaze, HV Vatika Frosting and some other things into the house (because of the heat).  

I think I will also bring in some of my SSI the Fortifying Mask, the Banana Brulee and the Green Tea and Grapefruit.


----------



## mkd (May 26, 2010)

I am back on wash n go's for the summer but I am still scared to do them every day.  Right now, I am doing them twice a week. I get really really good results with kckt and kccc and can get second day hair, after that, I am bunning or using a banana clip until I wash again.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 26, 2010)

I haven't used up anything.  My beemine products should be here soon.  I got my stuff from bluebeez yesterday.  The dude on the phone lied and said they sent me the larger size for free.  I normally would have a fit but I have just crossed them off the list of companies to buy from.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, that Ain't Never Been _Our Problem_ Up in this Piece!
> 
> We Got Issues......



LMAO yes we do. I'm ordering Bee Mine products for the grandbaby on Friday. My daughter wants the hair butter, a growth oil and I think the conditioner. Here's a recent picture of the baby, she's getting so big now. If you twirl her curls she says "No touch mah hair!"   I told my DD you said to get the strawberry scented Bee Mine products. Oh and she said thank you so much for what you sent us.

I'm sending you a huge container of La Plancha on Tuesday so I hope you made room in your house LOL  How many boxes of stuff do you have? I would LOOOOVE to see your stash.


----------



## Charz (May 26, 2010)

:kissesteeth: The Ebay seller that I bought the Aveda Dye from said that they are outta stock after I purchased it. I think this is a sign that I need to get it professionally done.

I booked an appointment for next week.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> :kissesteeth: The Ebay seller that I bought the Aveda Dye from said that they are outta stock after I purchased it. I think this is a sign that I need to get it professionally done.
> 
> I booked an appointment for next week.



I would love to get my hair professionally done at an Aveda salon. I want highlights, but I'm terrified that they won't "get" my naps grin:


----------



## mkd (May 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> :kissesteeth: The Ebay seller that I bought the Aveda Dye from said that they are outta stock after I purchased it. I think this is a sign that I need to get it professionally done.
> 
> I booked an appointment for next week.


 Charz, are you getting color all over or highlights?  It is going to be fine, I know you will not let them act a fool in your head.  I am not worried about you starting a thread about how a stylist jacked your hair up.


----------



## mkd (May 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I would love to get my hair professionally done at an Aveda salon. I want highlights, but I'm terrified that they won't "get" my naps grin:


 I am itching for more color to BM but I am determined to grow this old color out and then I will reassess.


----------



## Charz (May 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, are you getting color all over or highlights? It is going to be fine, I know you will not let them act a fool in your head. I am not worried about you starting a thread about how a stylist jacked your hair up.


 

It's gonna be all over color! I want it to be kinda like this color or darker? What color is this even? I am not sure yet.











I plan on already washing and detangling my hair before I go in. Also, I am walking out with wet hair.

I signed up for a consultation on Friday.


----------



## Charz (May 26, 2010)

Also dumb question do they need to wet your hair to dye it? Or is it on dry hair?


----------



## BostonMaria (May 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's gonna be all over color! I want it to be kinda like this color or darker? What color is this even? I am not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I love this color!  I am afraid of getting highlights only because my greys grow in so quickly.  I get worried that my hair will look weird LOL  Maybe if I see you take the plunge I'll do it too. There are two Aveda salons near my house.  Leaving with wet hair sounds like a good idea.



Charzboss said:


> Also dumb question do they need to wet your hair to dye it? Or is it on dry hair?



I'm not 100% sure but I believe you're not supposed to shampoo your hair before getting it dyed. I usually go in with straight hair. I'd call them up and ask just in case.


----------



## mkd (May 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's gonna be all over color! I want it to be kinda like this color or darker? What color is this even? I am not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT COLOR SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## mkd (May 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Also dumb question do they need to wet your hair to dye it? Or is it on dry hair?


 I have always had my color done on dry hair.


----------



## Charz (May 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> I have always had my color done on dry hair.


 


BostonMaria said:


> OMG I love this color! I am afraid of getting highlights only because my greys grow in so quickly. I get worried that my hair will look weird LOL Maybe if I see you take the plunge I'll do it too. There are two Aveda salons near my house. Leaving with wet hair sounds like a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I believe you're not supposed to shampoo your hair before getting it dyed. I usually go in with straight hair. I'd call them up and ask just in case.


 

Any more tips ladies? Thank you


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 26, 2010)

Awwww, BostonMaria, your grandbaby is so adorable.


----------



## mkd (May 26, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> Awwww, BostonMaria, your grandbaby is so adorable.


 She really is, a doll.


----------



## JJamiah (May 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll !  Things were down every time I tried to get on last night, so I eventually gave up.erplexed
> 
> My Theory was right (by reading some of the other posts), it's like everyone tends to use up quite a bit of stuff all at once.
> 
> ...



Yes it was I was out and when I came in I sat for an hour or two and it was still down I was like  Say it ain't so, say it ain't so. 

I am happy it was down. I got to talk to one of my LHCF sisters via Facebook and it was not only enlightening but just great to one on one with some of the people here.  
 I heart my LHCF sisters  you ladies are the best (most of you) LOL!


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> It's gonna be all over color! I want it to be kinda like this color or darker? What color is this even? I am not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that color is nice. who is that?
when i went they picked out my hair very gentle like and then applied the color on dry hair. she then foiled and let sit and then shampooed and conditioned. i left with wet hair too.
ive been thinking about getting more color too  but i dont know. maybe in the fall.


ive been thinking of getting some cornrows lately. i need a break from my hair and im not in the mood for twists.


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

thanx Shay, i just placed an order for 1 liter of giovanni sas conditioner.

today i co washed with coconut oil and elucence conditioner. honestly i dont see what the big deal is about that conditioner besides the smell. i mean its good but no different than aussie moist, giovanni or vo5 lol.


----------



## La Colocha (May 26, 2010)

Bm the baby is so pretty and she is getting big.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am back on wash n go's for the summer but I am still scared to do them every day. Right now, I am doing them twice a week. I get really really good results with kckt and kccc and can get second day hair, after that, I am bunning or using a banana clip until I wash again.


 
Thank you, thank you, and thank you . I forgot about banana clips. Today I did 2 pocohantas braids. I wasn't feeling my hair today . I'm just in that stage right now. I'm warning ya'll now it will be like a broken record until I cut all this ish off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> LMAO yes we do. I'm ordering Bee Mine products for the grandbaby on Friday. My daughter wants the hair butter, a growth oil and I think the conditioner. Here's a recent picture of the baby, she's getting so big now. *If you twirl her curls she says "No touch mah hair!"* * I told my DD you said to get the strawberry scented Bee Mine products. Oh and she said thank you so much for what you sent us.*
> 
> I'm sending you a huge container of La Plancha on Tuesday so I hope you made room in your house LOL How many boxes of stuff do you have? I would LOOOOVE to see your stash.


 
That Baby is a Cutie!  (And Already a Major Hair Diva! Yes, the Strawberry-Kiwi doesn't smell _as intense_ as the Mango! (Athough both are pretty pungent).

Thanks for the La Plancha!  I will Dominican-ing starting in July!


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx Shay, i just placed an order for 1 liter of giovanni sas conditioner.


 
You're welcome .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Thank you, thank you, and thank you . I forgot about banana clips. *Today I did 2 pocohantas braids.* I wasn't feeling my hair today . I'm just in that stage right now. I'm warning ya'll now it will be like a broken record until I cut all this ish off.


 
I bet it was Cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *today i co washed with coconut oil and elucence conditioner. honestly i dont see what the big deal is about that conditioner besides the smell*. i mean its good but no different than aussie moist, giovanni or vo5 lol.


 
I have a Liter. 

Haven't tried it yet!  I'm sure I'll like it tho'.


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a Liter.
> 
> Haven't tried it yet!  I'm sure I'll like it tho'.


its good T. i dont think its bad, i just dont think its as amazing as people make it seem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

I can't wait until Friday!  

I started to co-wash tonight, but I'll hold out. 

That wig....  I think it was 90 here today

Imma do it tho'


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bet it was Cute!


i was thinking the same thing.
i think it was Boingboing that had a pic of her with two braids and it was so cute.
matter-o-fact Shay im gonna try it tonight.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 26, 2010)

I have good news for the ladies who wanted liter sized Giovanni products: Marshall's has them.  I just picked up liter pump bottles of Hydrating-Clarifying Shampoo and SAS Deep Moisture Conditioner.  They were 12.99 each.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

Optimus_Prime said:


> I have good news for the ladies who wanted liter sized Giovanni products: Marshall's has them. I just picked up liter pump bottles of Hydrating-Clarifying Shampoo and *SAS Deep Moisture Conditioner.* They were 12.99 each.


 
I really like that product!  WOW!  What a Great Co-Washer.

Won't get any tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

Ya'll I'm really liking KBB for this Weather under this Wig for my daily moisture treatment! (although I am alternating with Dudley's PCA too)tryna' make it last. 

IK I will pick up some in June or the next time she has B2 G-O Free


----------



## natura87 (May 26, 2010)

Tonight I will do the works on this head. Its so hot and I just need to get it done.


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

OP, my marshalls and tj maxx always only has the giovanni 50:50 conditioner in the liter i dont like the 50:50 but i gots to have my sas conditioner

T,i see you are now on the kbb wagon.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> I would love to get my hair professionally done at an Aveda salon. I want highlights, but I'm terrified that they won't "get" my naps grin:



Me, too!!!!  I'm dying for highlights. Too scared.

That baby is the cutest!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2010)

FYI, it is hot as all **** in this joint!! It's killin' me!!!


----------



## Day36 (May 26, 2010)

hey ladies 

I used up a V05 moisture milk cwing last night. I also gave away 2 products today to a lady at work who just decided to transition. 

I hope everyone is doing, and everything is going great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T,i see you are now on the kbb wagon.*


 
Yeah.....And Imma Hurt Brownie! 

PUSHA! 

She got me Hooked!:lovedrool:


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

its easy to get hooked on kbb. esp. the scents lol.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....And Imma Hurt Brownie!
> 
> PUSHA!
> 
> She got me Hooked!:lovedrool:



......


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

ok you know what? qhemet brbc grew on me so fast. i realized that besides coconut oil its the first thing i reach for at night. and if im refreshing an old puff(like i did today after school) i reach for brbc. i think i love it which is great since i just got my second jar in the mail today lol.

i spoke with the owner of peaceimages(for my earrings) and she sent me out another pair along with an extra goodie. i think her customer service is great and this was probably just an isolated incident. if i get this package without incident then i will continue to order from her.

and i am really thinking about getting some cornrows this weekend. like i really want some. the thing is im scared my hair line will suffer. and i still have my thin spot that could get worse if its done wrong. hmmmm dont know what to do.
then im thinking of blowing my hair out and doing it myself with my own hair and some afroveda shea amla but  i havent cornrowed in so long it might look jacked lmao.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2010)

Shay, I was wondering if you got the email that the Babassu Xtreme was back. 
Have you used that Lil Better Butter before?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ......


 
Yeah.....You Did!


----------



## La Colocha (May 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....You Did!


 
Just like you got me hooked on beemine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Just like you got me hooked on beemine*.


 
Yeah, I take Full Responsibility!


----------



## Day36 (May 26, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Just like you got me hooked on beemine*.



 you know, for emphasis.


----------



## La Colocha (May 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I take Full Responsibility!


 
My hair says thank you.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2010)

I'm here doing overtime right now but it is so hot I might have to do a quick co wash as soon as I get home in the morning, and then do my regular wash late Thursday night. erplexed I wish I could go in the bathroom and do one right now!


----------



## Day36 (May 26, 2010)

Brownie, I hate when it gets so hot you just want to stand under a cold shower...hair be damned! LOL.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Brownie, I hate when it gets so hot you just want to stand under a cold shower...hair be damned! LOL.



 And that's exactly how hot it is here today!!!! As soon as I get in, I'm jumping right in there with some Amala Creme Rinse.


----------



## chebaby (May 26, 2010)

i cant wait to get home and wet and moisturize my hair. i keep just a tiny bit of evoo in my water bottle now and i will use qhemet brbc as my moisturizer.


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, I was wondering if you got the email that the Babassu Xtreme was back.
> Have you used that Lil Better Butter before?


Yep put in my Jasmine's order. I don't know why I'm acting a fool. I put my one friends order in on Sunday, mine on Monday, and I still need to put in one more .  At least they are all going to different places otherwise that would be some serious foolishness.

Nope this will be my first time trying Lil Better Butter. I'm looking for a back up to Sunshine. Her store has been cleaned out for a little bit now. I do have an original Sunshine and one of the new samples but still...


----------



## Brownie518 (May 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yep put in my Jasmine's order. I don't know why I'm acting a fool. I put my one friends order in on Sunday, mine on Monday, and I still need to put in one more .  At least they are all going to different places *otherwise that would be some serious foolishness.
> *
> Nope this will be my first time trying Lil Better Butter. I'm looking for a back up to Sunshine. Her store has been cleaned out for a little bit now. I do have an original Sunshine and one of the new samples but still...



Hmm, that would be the kind of serious foolishness I indulged in the whole month of April!!  I didn't even dare add up my bath/body purchases for that month. 

I have about a weeks worth of OG Sunshine in an 8oz and about 2 wks of the OG in a 4oz. (The OG being the smooth creamy goodness from before ) I used up my samples. I wonder how the next batch will be...


----------



## Shay72 (May 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I have about a weeks worth of OG Sunshine in an 8oz and about 2 wks of the OG in a 4oz. (The OG being the smooth creamy goodness from before ) I used up my samples. I wonder how the next batch will be...


 
I have an OG 4 oz  and 1 sample. I think she will have it down by the next batch. You know I didn't think about that. Now is her time to knock out the kinks.

Oh yeah, I picked up my Hairveda from the p.o. today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I'm here doing overtime right now but it is so hot I might have to do a quick co wash as soon as I get home in the morning, and then do my regular wash late Thursday night. erplexed *I wish I could go in the bathroom and do one right now!*


 
Girl, I was feeling like that all day!  I was sweltering especially in that hurr  It was no Joke


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2010)

This is for you, Shay:

*Don't Miss Out! *
*Take 15% off your entire order  Memorial Day, Monday, May 31st!*




Just enter the coupon code *Memorial *during check outto receive your  15%discount! You may also redeem any customer reward points you have  earned during this sale for further savings!
Visit us at:
www.komazahaircare.com​


----------



## La Colocha (May 27, 2010)

Good morning, i got my beemine shipping notice today. Hoping that they get here by saturday so i can wash my hair with it. I wonder if they will have a memorial day sale also. Yeah i hope it gets here by saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2010)

Hey ladies....Another Day of 85+ Degree Heat in Da' Wig.  okay okay....

I'm not going to complain all summer _*i promise*_

Anyway:  I really want to buy somethingerplexed.....

IK I said June 1, but if there is a good Memorial Day Sale on something I want i.e. KBB or Sitrinillah_(which I doubt cause HV just had a Sale)_ I wil get something.  

BUT.....It has to be something I _really_ want, just not buying because XYZ is having a Sale.....

If not..........I'm good.


----------



## mkd (May 27, 2010)

Hey ladies!!!  You guys have been chatting a lot.  I missed out.  I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from HV, hopefully next week.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 27, 2010)

Morning!

I am still waiting on beemine.

The first wash after a relaxer do you condition with protein and moisture or just moisture?

Thanks!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2010)

^^ Protein and moisture for me.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2010)

Hello??? Anybody there??


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2010)

i tried to post early but it didnt go through lol.
hello everyone.
i dont like slathering my hair in evoo before co washing like i do with coconut oil. evoo doesnt help give my hair slip. and today was the first day in a while that i actually detangled all the way to the roots.

my left side is getting on my nerves as usual. i cant tell if my ends on that side are busted or if thats just the way it grows. but whatever, i aint trimming nuthin lol.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2010)

Brownie- I'm on it. I got the e-mail but I wasn't trying to share . I can be a selfish pj sometimes .  I plan to make a huge order. They had an ad in Essence so we will see how that affects this sale.  They normally ship very fast.

With all these days off trying to decide what I will be doing to my hair.  Probably on Sunday I will clarify with bentonite. Besides that I ain't got nothing .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> The first wash after a relaxer do you condition with *protein and moisture *or just moisture?
> 
> Thanks!


 


Brownie518 said:


> ^^ *Protein and moisture for me.*


 
Yep.  Both!


----------



## Day36 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2010)

Can't wait to have a relaxing hair evening tommorrow.  Looking forward to using up some stuff. 

The heat this week was something else especially with everything wrapped up tight under da' wig.

I have my KBB Hair Milk on and my prettywrap.  I am already fantasizing about doing my hair.....


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2010)

I wash my hair with shea butter skala it good, use some neutrogena silk and skala leave in, kukui oil. I can't wait for the weekend either just to relax and sleep in. I'm going to try and get some blue crabs and shrimps, have some wine and chill out all weekend. If any of you are going out of town, having cookouts have fun and be safe.


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2010)

my hair needs a protein treatment fast lol. i cannot wait to use AO GPB tomorrow but as of now im thinking of using giovanni reconstructor instead. i dont know. my hair is so bushy today lol it just dont look right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> my hair needs a protein treatment fast lol. i cannot wait to use AO GPB tomorrow but as of now im thinking of using giovanni reconstructor instead. *i dont know. my hair is so bushy today lol it just dont look right.*


 
I'm sure it looks nice

I was just thinking....how our hair is going to need just as much moisture in the summer as in the winter (but a different kind of moisture) especially with the heat & humidity sucking everything out of it.

We have got to stay focused on keeping our moisture levels up!


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2010)

T, i was just thinking the same thing lol. i think the summer can be worse on my hair because when the sun beats down on it my hair starts to feel so crunchy.
but shea butter is a great sun block so i will still use that once in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i was just thinking the same thing lol. i think the summer can be worse on my hair because when the sun beats down on it my hair starts to feel so crunchy.
> *but shea butter is a great sun block so i will still use that once in a while.*


 
Yeah, and you can always "Spritz" something too 

We have to re-think "Our Game"  It's going to be a Long, Hot Summer.


----------



## chebaby (May 27, 2010)

yep, i can feel it already. and a lot of the summer i plan to spend in the sun esp. if i go to the beach so thats something i need to focus on.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 28, 2010)

So, I was able to use up a few things. I ended up doing a regular wash when I got home. I used up my MyHoneyChild So Deep, Mozeke Moisture mask, and a Jasmines Avocado & Silk. The last two only had small amounts left. I'll be getting more So Deep and I have more Jasmine's. 

She's having Buy 1 Get 1 on Shea Rinse, Hemp shampoo, and Unrefined Whipped Shea Butter until Monday.


----------



## Ltown (May 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So, I was able to use up a few things. I ended up doing a regular wash when I got home. I used up my MyHoneyChild So Deep, Mozeke Moisture mask, and a Jasmines Avocado & Silk. The last two only had small amounts left. I'll be getting more So Deep and I have more Jasmine's.
> 
> She's having Buy 1 Get 1 on Shea Rinse, Hemp shampoo, and Unrefined Whipped Shea Butter until Monday.


 
I ordered, can't beat getting something free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Happy Friday Ladies.......Getting ready for work & wanted to 'check-in.'  It's 'cooled' down a bit today.  

Suppose to have a few pop-up thunderstorms....seems like it always rains off & on Memorial Wkend.

Can't wait to get home and co-wash, DC and have a clean _un-wigged_ head for the holiday weekend.


----------



## La Colocha (May 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Happy Friday Ladies.......Getting ready for work & wanted to 'check-in.' It's 'cooled' down a bit today.
> 
> *Suppose to have a few pop-up thunderstorms....seems like it always rains off & on Memorial Wkend.*
> 
> Can't wait to get home and co-wash, DC and have a clean _un-wigged_ head for the holiday weekend.


 
The bolded is the truth it never fails, If you gonna grill you better do it today or tommorrow here. It always rains on memorial day. Hair related im waiting on a package so im going to wash tommorrow instead of today.


----------



## mkd (May 28, 2010)

Its going to storm here all weekend through monday.  I am going to try to wash my hair tonight but I will not be using anything up yet I don't think.


----------



## Charz (May 28, 2010)

I hope to get my hair dyed on Sunday, as long as todays consult goes well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> *I hope to get my hair dyed on Sunday, as long as todays consult goes well!*


 
IK it will be very, very pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Sitting here in my Reconstructor.  It's funny because I thought I would use up my PhilipB's, but switched at the last minute to Beauty w/o Cruelty (which I didn't use up)  

I may have 1 more co-wash left in that crazy bottle.  It shoulda' been gone.  Someone snuck in and refilled it.

I did use up my Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor.  I didn't think I'd use that up this wash-day?  

Oh well my calculations were a bit off.erplexed

I am getting ready to steam with WDT.  And head back downtown for a 1:30 meeting.........


----------



## Charz (May 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK it will be very, very pretty!


 
Moved it to Friday. My stylist said I can come in with my hair already detangled and washed, and I can leave with it in a wet style, with no cut!! She was so easy going about it!!!!! I love it, I love not being bullied!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Moved it to Friday. My stylist said I can come in with my hair already detangled and washed, and I can leave with it in a wet style, with no cut!! She was so easy going about it!!!!! I love it, *I love not being bullied!!!*


 
Who You 

Okay.....You are SO NOT the Bullying type!

Glad it went well


----------



## Charz (May 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Who You
> 
> Okay.....You are SO NOT the Bullying type!
> 
> Glad it went well


 

Hahahaaha!!!!!

I am just glad I didn't have to argue with her. She knew what was goin down!!!

Ms. Terri have you ever had your hair colored? What was your experience?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Ms. Terri have you ever had your hair colored? What was your experience?


 
Girl, I've been fried, died, laid to the side.  Frosted, Steaked, Highlighted, Foiled, Pulled through the Cap....You name it, I've had it.

Overall, they've been pretty good experiences.  Keep Your Moisture Up.  When you go lighter sometimes, it can tend to be drying....

Since I was a weekly client, I left the maintenance up to that particular stylist (at the time)  But, I loved highlights!!!!!  And overall color in general.  Now, Henna/Indigo will have to do

You'll look so beautiful.  Especially with that Coppery Shimmering Hair.  I can't wait!  Now, I'm getting excited!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, I've been fried, died, laid to the side*.  Frosted, Steaked, Highlighted, Foiled, Pulled through the Cap....You name it, I've had it.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll look so beautiful.  Especially with that Coppery Shimmering Hair.  I can't wait!  Now, I'm getting excited!!!!!!





I can't wait, either!!! Charz' hair is gonna look so pretty!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Where Da' Sales At Ya'll???????

I'm having withdrawls..........


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2010)

Hit up Target today--thanks Che.  They had the Miss Jessie's, Jane Carter, Curls and Shea Moisture on an endcap. I wanted to get the Curls Coconut Colada Conditioner but they didn't have any. I did clean up on Shea Moisture though. I got the moisture mist, conditioner, deep conditioner, and the reconstructive elixir.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 28, 2010)

*Shay, Mozeke is having a sale: *

3-day Memorial weekend sale

Friday, Saturday, and Sunday 

 Everything 50% off when you use "MEMSALE" at checkout. Take advantage of these great deals.

Sale expires at midnight on 5/30/10


----------



## JJamiah (May 28, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

Nothing much used up. I dug in my stash and pulled out the Emu. I don't know what will go next. Nothing wants to leave LOL! I am glad all you ladies sound like your doing well.


----------



## La Colocha (May 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Where Da' Sales At Ya'll*???????
> 
> I'm having withdrawls..........


 
Im getting notices for sales on everything but hair stuff, maybe that is a good thing. Maybe they cut me off because i stopped shopping. I was hoping for a beemine sale but memorial day is not here yet. Maybe there are regrouping from the other sale.


----------



## Ltown (May 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Da' Sales At Ya'll???????
> 
> I'm having withdrawls..........


 
KBB having usual Friday sale, Jasmine B1g1 free. Brownie just posted one for Monday. Curl Mart has something too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Thank You Ladies for the Sales Update!  (Like I need it uh????erplexed)  

Anyway:  I used up my Sebastian Penetraitt Reconstructor. 

I will pull out this Paul Brown Hawaii _Reconstructor_ with Kukui Nut and Natural Lipids. *sounds good anyway*  

I also used up a Tube of Alfaparf Rigen Hair Cream and 1 Vial of Matrix Ceramides.

May do my hair again on _Wednesday (since I'll be home all day YAY!) _ Then I should finish up the Beauty w/o Cruelty in combination with the last of my PhilipB and hopefully something else.

My KBB Hair Milk Coco-Lime may be a _gone-er_ too soon.  I have a back-up for that tho'.

btw:  The Jessicurl is growing on me. 

I was a little unsure last week, (prolly cause I was totally mesmerized and caught up by Sitrinillah) but I liked it alot better today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2010)

Where Ya'll At????


----------



## La Colocha (May 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Ya'll At????


 
Im here bored, don't have plans for the weekend or nothing.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 28, 2010)

Day36 and me are right here!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 28, 2010)

I'm watching the Celtics and Magic right now. 

Umm, Nordstrom is having their Half Yearly Sale for Women & Kids. And Curlmart sent out a 15% coupon, too. I could only find a 10% for Sephora.


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Shay, Mozeke is having a sale: *
> 
> 3-day Memorial weekend sale
> 
> ...


Damn! Damn!Damn! I just ordered too . I knew I should have waited.



La Colocha said:


> Im here bored, don't have plans for the weekend or nothing.


You sound like me.


----------



## mkd (May 28, 2010)

Hey ladies, I was away from the site today because of the virus in the Q & A thread.  It may have gotten my work PC, our IT person is going to check it out on tuesday.  

Brownie, I got that curlmart discout email but  I don't really need anything from here except perhaps jessicurl WDT.  

Right now I am DC with Jasmine's ultra nourishing cond.  

Charz, your hair is going to be soooo pretty.  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## BrownBetty (May 28, 2010)

I is here!

I got my bee mine today.  I like the hair milk so far, I used it on my wet hair, we will see what happens.

I finished my Aveda DR reconstructor, I will repurchase.  It has been a staple for a while now. 

I am sitting here eating pizza and drinking wine waiting for these people to bring they arses...


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2010)

I used up a sample tube of Aveda damage remedy leave in. I love that stuff. I wonder if they sell it now?
Tomorrow I'm going to whole foods to find kckt. I miss it. But I pulled out Darcy botanical peach kernal milk and I love it. It's thicker than most milks and is very moisturizing.

I am still loving brbc more and more each day.


----------



## chebaby (May 29, 2010)

Oh I forgot to mention I only have one more use of AO GPB and it's gone. I have another back up I think.

Also today I got my earrings from peaceimages in the mail. They are so beautiful in person. And she sent me another pair of earrings as a gift since i never got the first pacage. Ther are beautiful too. In fact you can mix them with the very first pair I ordered from her because they have the same feathers.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Shay, Mozeke is having a sale: *
> 
> 3-day Memorial weekend sale
> 
> ...


 
Has anyone tried the moisturizing hair masque? For $6 bucks can't beat it.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *I used up a sample tube of Aveda damage remedy leave in. I love that stuff. I wonder if they sell it now?*
> Tomorrow I'm going to whole foods to find kckt. I miss it. But I pulled out Darcy botanical peach kernal milk and I love it. It's thicker than most milks and is very moisturizing.
> 
> I am still loving brbc more and more each day.



 Yes, they do. $24.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Has anyone tried the moisturizing hair masque? For $6 bucks can't beat it.



 I did, and so did Shay. It was pretty good. I really love the Carrot Protein masque.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Damn! Damn!Damn! I just ordered too . I knew I should have waited.*
> 
> 
> You sound like me.


 
Me too!! I just ordered samples of everything and that wasn't inexpensive either.  I wonder if I can cancel my and place a new one in regular sizes for the same price.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I did, and so did Shay. It was pretty good. I really love the Carrot Protein masque.


 
I actually didn't try the moisturizing deep condish. I believe robot did and she liked it.  I like the carrot protein masque and  the avocado cleansing cream.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Has anyone tried the moisturizing hair masque? For $6 bucks can't beat it.


 

I have. It's moisturizing but has no slip. The carrot protein mask however has amazing slip and is very moisturizing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 29, 2010)

I sent Mozeke an email to see if they will cancel that order.  I hope they will I would rather get the regular sizes for the same price.  If  I don't like them I can give them to my natural/transitioning church friends.

I saw the new SSI reconstructor on the web page but no price.  Did she finally release it or is it still in production?  If it isn't out this weekend then it won't be until the fall that I will get it.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

My package is here at the post office waiting, i hope they bring it today. I have a box coming from my mom too. For some reason if i get more than one box coming they like to split it up. Mama's can stay at the po until tuesday i need to wash my head.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I have. It's moisturizing but has no slip. The carrot protein mask however has amazing slip and is very moisturizing.


 
Thank you, my hair is so funny with protein and i need slip to detangle. I may have to pass on the moisturizing dc.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

I forgot this is supposed to be my restock time so it's okay I'm acting a bit of a fool . I'm waiting to see if Darcy's will have a sale.  I want to get some more Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and I see she came out with the cocoa bean oil so I want that too.   

I forgot to mention that Target had Jane Carter too. I see the Curls Cocolada condish is sold out online too .


----------



## JJamiah (May 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i was just thinking the same thing lol. i think the summer can be worse on my hair because when the sun beats down on it my hair starts to feel so crunchy.
> but shea butter is a great sun block so i will still use that once in a while.



Neutrogena Triple mOisture Silk Touch Leave in also has sunblock ladies.


----------



## mkd (May 29, 2010)

hey, what's everyone doing today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies....Happy Saturday!  

What's Up?

Just applied some Nexxus Biotin Hair Cream to Scalp.  Imma be off MT for a couple weeks.erplexed  

It makes my scalp a little _'tender' _when I use it longer than that, so I will switch to Nexxus for a while.  It's nice and cooling/tingling like mint.

I looked at the Mozeke Products....

that 50% is super tempting.......:scratchch


----------



## mkd (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Happy Saturday!
> 
> What's Up?
> 
> ...


 I missed that it was 50% off.  let me scroll back through the posts and get some more info about this sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I missed that it was 50% off.* let me scroll back through the posts and get some more info about this sale.


 
MEMSALE


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

mkd said:


> hey, what's everyone doing today?


 
Right now im staking out the mail truck on the corner, hoping he has my stuff. Im not doing anything today other than hopefully wash my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

I'm looking at the Hair Milk and the Carrot Masque!

50% is Da' Bomb!


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm looking at the Hair Milk and the Carrot Masque!
> 
> 50% is Da' Bomb!


 
So i guess the no buy is off.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> So i guess the no buy is off.


 
 ...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Okay..So.. 

I'm sitting out here with a bunch of stuff in this Mozeke Cart, why is it UNABLE to Calculate my Shipping?????

I have been trying & trying....

No Luck yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

Any Suggestions?????????????erplexed


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Any Suggestions?????????????erplexed


 
Idk t, i tried to add something just to see if i could help you and my web browser won't even let me add anything to the cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Idk t, i tried to add something just to see if i could help you and my web browser won't even let me add anything to the cart.*


 
How Janky!  

Now I want that STUFF!

_*could they be sold out?*_

Thanks Girl for tryna' help out a OGPJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

They Neeeeed to get that Site Fixed! 

Especially since they have 2 more days of their 'Sale'

ETA:  Oh Yeah, You can't even contact them by phone!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

I just e-mailed them and ask them to try to repair their site, because I have 'stuff' sitting in my cart and have been trying to pay.

And if it's not repaired during the sale (for some reason) are they still going to honor the 50%.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just e-mailed them and ask them to try to repair their site, because I have 'stuff' sitting in my cart and have been trying to pay.
> 
> And if it's not repaired during the sale (for some reason) are they still going to honor the 50%.


 
I hope they get back to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I hope they get back to you.


 
I just got an e-mail back and they said no one else has complained about not being able to place an order.

So, I tried again.  And it still did not allow me to place it.erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

Yeah T I just tried too and I'm not having any problems either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Yeah T I just tried too and I'm not having any problems either.


 
So, you were allowed to place your order?


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

I added stuff to my cart and hit checkout then stopped. Seeing as I just placed a huge order I didn't want to really order more. Where in the process is it stopping you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I added stuff to my cart and hit checkout then stopped. Seeing as I just placed a huge order I didn't want to really order more. Where in the process is it stopping you?


 

Thanks Shay:

I have a Cart Full of Stuff Sitting there BUT.........................

I keep getting "Unable to Calcuate Shipping Charges" when I try to enter my Zip Code into that Space, try it and see what happens........

Thanks


----------



## rosalindb (May 29, 2010)

^^^ Divine intervention maybe 

Do you really need these products T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> *^^^ Divine intervention maybe *
> 
> *Do you really need these products T?*


 
You Wrong Ms. Rosalind!

50% is a great way to try something new

btw:  they are going to invoice me via PayPal. 

Problem Solved


----------



## rosalindb (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Wrong Ms. Rosalind!
> 
> 50% is a great way to try something new
> 
> ...


I could not resist. 

50% is a good bargain though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> I could not resist.
> 
> 50% is a good bargain though


 
Well, I haven't received the invoice yet.....so we'll see what happens!

Thanks for the Huge REALITY CHECK!


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

Good thing is she has been responsive to you today, T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Ya'll the Life of a PJ is HARD!

The quest takes you to another level.  

The more I couldn't get it, the more I wanted it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

btw:  The Shipping Charges are Horrible.

I got: 

Carrot Protein Masque
Moisturizing Masque
Avacado Cleansing Cream
Whipped Avacado Hair Cream
Coconut Kokum Hair Milk


----------



## Ltown (May 29, 2010)

Hi ladies, I see some of you buying the Mozeke. I've never tried it but the sale is good so I'm glad some of you are not missing out.  I gave away 5 products today to a special friend that is recovery from chemo.  That will make room for my jasmine order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hi ladies, I see some of you buying the Mozeke. I've never tried it but the sale is good so I'm glad some of you are not missing out. *I gave away 5 products today to a special friend that is recovery from chemo. *That will make room for my jasmine order.


 
That was so nice of You Ltown!:littleang

What are you getting from Jasmine's?  I looked at the Leave-In Conditioners and wondered if you can use them as a Daily Moisturizer?

We have such nice Ladies in this Thread!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2010)

mkd, I'm lounging right now, about to get up and cook on the grill and have some drinks! Then, it will be time for the Lakers/Suns. It was supposed to storm today but it turned out to be nice out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> mkd, I'm lounging right now, about to get up and cook on the grill and have some drinks! Then, it will be time for the Lakers/Suns. It was supposed to storm today but it turned out to be nice out.


 
You see what I did!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw:  The Shipping Charges are Horrible.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...



Miss T I hope you noticed that the shelf life is only 3-4 months.  This is the only thing that stopped me from buying more since my first order supposedly shipped today.  I like to enjoy my stuff and that is a short shelf life for me.  I'll order next time after I see how I like this stuff.


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

Hey all i did not get my beemine stuff today, i don't even feel like washing my head. Oh well going to wash later with elucence clarifying shampoo, condition with mbc, dc with homemade dc and braid with bee mine and spray my scalp with the oil free serum. The elucence should be gone today(10oz bottle) and the bee mine sample should be gone today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That was so nice of You Ltown!:littleang
> 
> What are you getting from Jasmine's?  I looked at the *Leave-In Conditioners* and wondered if you can use them as a Daily Moisturizer?
> 
> *We have such nice Ladies in this Thread!*



@bolded- I use the Cream Rinse as a leave-in and daily moisturizer (actually this morning) and I think it does a good job.


@2nd bolded- ITA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Miss T* I hope you noticed that the shelf life is only 3-4 months. This is the only thing that stopped me from buying more since my first order supposedly shipped today*. I like to enjoy my stuff *and that is a short shelf life for me.* I'll order next time after I see how I like this stuff.


 
I just brought in my SSI, HV, WDT, CurlJunkie and some other stuff inside. 

This will definitely push my _Dominican experience back_, as I 'attempt' to use up some of these Handmade Prods.

Thanks for the Reminder Vonnie.

La is always reminding me of that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Well I trolled through Stashville, looking for all handmade products. 

I be using these for the next few months.

I don't really care about using expired stuff, as long as there is nothing foreign growing in it.

_*just remember i have some oyin out there*_


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

T--I'm like you as long as the stuff looks and smells okay it's fine. Besides I think they put out a short self life to be safe. I've only had two products go bad on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *T--I'm like you as long as the stuff looks and smells okay it's fine.* Besides I think they put out a short self life to be safe. *I've only had two products go bad on me.*


 
That Jar of Sitrinillah is the 1st Jar I bought last year 

Although I kept it in the Fridge. 

I LOVE THAT STUFF!

_*the one that i had that was "bad" was because the seller admittedly forgot to add the perservative*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Where Ya'll At Now?????


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where Ya'll At Now?????


 
Im here hongry, trying to figure out what im going to eat. And when im going to wash my hair. I forgot that i had an extra day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Im here hongry, trying to figure out what im going to eat.* And when im going to wash my hair. I forgot that i had an extra day.


 
Me Too!

I was thinking wings....but I don't want to go out to get them


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

I think I'll just whip up some Pasta.  I'll get my wings tommorrow.

I just don't want to drive to get themerplexed


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I'll just whip up some Pasta. I'll get my wings tommorrow.
> 
> I just don't want to drive to get themerplexed


 
Do they deliver? Im not going anywhere the food has to come to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Do they deliver? I*m not going anywhere the food has to come to me*.


 
That Pasta will be coming to me right from Da' Kitchen


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

I'm bored as hail listening and singing to my iTunes library.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I'm bored as hail*


 
Me too Shay

We should all crash Brownie's Cook-Out!


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too Shay
> 
> We should all crash Brownie's Cook-Out!


 
Well it would only take me a few hours to get there. Ya'll would miss the whole thing .


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

Question. I had Moscato for the first time a few weeks before.  it. Do I need to go to the ABC store to get it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Well it would only take me a few hours to get there. Ya'll would miss the whole thing .


 
Yeah, it'll take me about 10 hours to get there.  

But wouldn't that be hilarious if we all walked in there looking for a Burger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

Used up one 2.1 ounce Tubes of Nexxus Biotin Hair Cream (for Fragile & Thinning Hair).  I have 2 back up Tubes.

Part of my Growth Aid Rotation.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2010)

I would love to have you all here!!
I didn't even start yet.  i was listening to music on my phone and reading on my Nook.  About to get down now, though. 

Shay, whats the ABC store? Moscato is ! Let me go see if I have some...


----------



## Ltown (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Question. I had *Moscato* for the first time a few weeks before.  it. Do I need to go to the ABC store to get it?


 
The best wine and one of the only one I'll drink


----------



## La Colocha (May 29, 2010)

G-day yall im going to take a cat nap, maybe when i get up later i will feel like doing my hair. Brownie i would probably get there by wendsday all the food would be gone by then. See yall later.


----------



## Ltown (May 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That was so nice of You Ltown!:littleang
> 
> What are you getting from Jasmine's? I looked at the Leave-In Conditioners and wondered if you can use them as a Daily Moisturizer?
> 
> We have such nice Ladies in this Thread!


 
Thanks IDT!  I got the nourshing shampoo finally I had use the sample and loved it but was being cheap. I ordered all the b1gf shea butter conditioner, hemp conditioner, hemp shampoo. I'm not doing anything either we have 3 months, and 2 more holidays to grill and beside I'll get tired of the same group of folks too many times.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I would love to have you all here!!
> I didn't even start yet. i was listening to music on my phone and reading on my Nook.  About to get down now, though.
> 
> Shay, whats the ABC store? Moscato is ! Let me go see if I have some...


 
Alcohol, Beverage and C ????. Government run liquor store.

ETA--You know I had go look it up. It stands for Alcohol Beverage Control. I was close.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

Ltown said:


> The best wine and one of the only one I'll drink


 
I don't like wine either. I asked the guy at Olive Garden for a sweet wine and this is what he gave me. He got a little extra tip for doing a good job .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2010)

I just want a Turkey Brat or Sumthin' and to play in her hair products........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 29, 2010)

I'm at work chilling for the time being.  We are about to order some food.  I'm thinking wings too.  I had a Spicy Fiesta Turkey Wrap from WaWa as I try to eat healthier.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Alcohol, Beverage and C ????. Government run liquor store.
> 
> ETA--You know I had go look it up. It stands for Alcohol Beverage Control. I was close.




 Oh!! Thats what that stands for!! Ha! Sorry, we don't have those here. And I do have a bottle that Im about to get into ......



IDareT'sHair said:


> I just want a Turkey Brat or Sumthin' *and to play in her hair products*........


----------



## mkd (May 29, 2010)

Yall are making me hungry with all this talk about food.  I have nothing in my house that I want to eat.  

Brownie, I wanted my husband to grill but it was overcast here all day.  Maybe he will do it tomorrow. 

I am sitting here watching what's love got to do with it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 29, 2010)

mkd, i'm still mad that Angela Bassett didn't get an Oscar for that movie. She played that part so well.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 29, 2010)

So far, I haven't gotten anything hair-related from any sales. I wouldn't mind getting more MHC So Deep from Curlmart. Love that stuff!! 

And that cocoa bean oil from Darcy's sounds good! I want that and the Peach Kernel.


----------



## mkd (May 29, 2010)

washnset said:


> mkd, i'm still mad that Angela Bassett didn't get an Oscar for that movie. She played that part so well.


 ITA.  Laurence Fishburne is really good it in too.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 29, 2010)

True.  I didn't like Larry Fishburne again till he played Morpheus.


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 29, 2010)

I want to buy some hair items, but I dont need them. 

Next week Im 12 wks post!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

I finished a bottle of Shikai Everyday Conditioner this morning.  Definitely a repurchase. One of the few staples I use that I can actually just go to the store and buy.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (May 29, 2010)

I touched up yesterday at 13 weeks post.  I didn't want to have to do wetbuns for the next 3 weeks.  13 weeks is just right for me.
I'm still MBL, but I should be WL after my next relaxer in August.


----------



## Shay72 (May 29, 2010)

I'm up in here sniffing hair products . This Shea Moisture Moisture Mist (the one for thick, curly hair) smells so good .


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

Hello all, yall are probably sleep right now. Im about to finally wash my hair and get it over with. Still hoping for a sale from bee mine.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm up in here sniffing hair products . This Shea Moisture Moisture Mist (the one for thick, curly hair) smells so good .




I've been smelling my Christine Gant Body Milk Spritz in mango.  I love it! It keeps me nice and soft, especially in the heat when I can't take putting on a body butter.  Her Shea Body Oil is nice, too. 

La, I would have thought that Bee Mine and others would have sent out advance notice of sales. Hopefully Christine Gant and Darcy's will have one on Monday, too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 30, 2010)

I used my Shea Butter Rinse in Egg Nog before I left for work and I've been sneaking sniffs of my twists all night.  I like the vanilla smell of it.  I love sweet smells but I don't eat that many sweets IRL.

I don't need anything but I've been eyeing Darcy for a minute.


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I've been smelling my Christine Gant Body Milk Spritz in mango.  I love it! It keeps me nice and soft, especially in the heat when I can't take putting on a body butter.  Her Shea Body Oil is nice, too.
> 
> *La, I would have thought that Bee Mine and others would have sent out advance notice of sales*. Hopefully Christine Gant and Darcy's will have one on Monday, too.


 
Yeah maybe because of the mothers day sale they may not have one. I know one thing, she did not run out of products and i like that. There is always another holiday, i think the 4th is next.


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

Finallly washed my hair, im sitting here bored dcing. Im going to twist tonight, those braids took way too long to undo and detangle. I will be up a few mo hours.


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2010)

Good Morning, ladies hope everyone is doing well.  I'll do my hair tomorrow since I'm off, I know I'll be using up the qhemet cleansing tea, it won't be repurchase too harsh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Hey Divas to the 10th Power!  What's Up?

I just got finished applying my moisturizer.  I may have a Sale for this Liter of Joico.  

I got to sell that to pay for the Mozeke

A PJ at the Pawn Shop!  

Sad, I tell Ya'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> And that cocoa bean oil from *Darcy's sounds good! I want that and the Peach Kernel.*


 
I want to try that and the Transitioning Creme.  I am on an all out _Moisture Search_ for this Hot Weather and being underneath that wig.

Moisture is my main focus these days.

I'll see how the Mozeke Stuff Works first i.e. the Avacado Whip and the Coconut Kukum first before I think about DB.  I should have prolly got some of the Jasmine's since it was BOGO.

KBB has being doing me real good, keeping my hair highly moisturized.  Not to mention the smell!


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

Good afternoon ladies, last night/ this morning, i used up the sample of beemine lucious(thanks mama t) and elucence clarifying shampoo, also a vial of tea tree oil. Loving the lucious moisturizer my hair feels so good. I have a question, do any of you have headaches using anything with msm. This oil free serum has msm in it and i don't know if its because of the heat or this that i have been having headaches around the same time i started using this. Does it have to be a large amount of msm or will a little cause headaches. Like i said it might be just a coincidence.


----------



## Day36 (May 30, 2010)

Hey ladies 

Im finally dcing over my prepoo that ive had in since Friday  Well, at least it's getting done...right?


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

Here is a picture of the left side of my hair, don't mind my po twists i have them pulled up in two pony tails, but i wanted to show why i like the beemine moisturizer. All i used was spring water and the lucious. I will show a better picture the next time i wear my hair out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Here is a picture of the left side of my hair, don't mind my po twists i have them pulled up in two pony tails, but *i wanted to show why i like the beemine moisturizer. All i used was spring water and the lucious.* I will show a better picture the next time i wear my hair out.


 
Nice & Shiny & Healthy! 

Looks Nice Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Was able to Sell that Liter of Joico and I threw in a Bottle of Joico something or other for an addtional $10.00.

At least that paid for my Mozeke! 

So, I don't feel 'too bad' but that shipping is just awlful for that stuff. 

(They definitely need to do better with those prices)


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice & Shiny & Healthy!
> 
> Looks Nice Girl!


 
Thanks mama, if it wasn't for you i never would have tried it. I love it and so appreciate it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks mama, if it wasn't for you i never would have tried it. I love it and so appreciate it.


 
Girl, I'm glad it's working for you

I can't wait to hear how the 'samples' of the others are. 

I am interested in the Avacado Conditioner and of Course the Deja's Hair Milk.


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Good afternoon ladies, last night/ this morning, i used up the sample of beemine lucious(thanks mama t) and elucence clarifying shampoo, also a vial of tea tree oil. Loving the lucious moisturizer my hair feels so good. I have a question, do any of you have headaches using anything with msm. This oil free serum has msm in it and i don't know if its because of the heat or this that i have been having headaches around the same time i started using this. Does it have to be a large amount of msm or will a little cause headaches. Like i said it might be just a coincidence.


Quite a few of the Qhemet products have MSM in them and I haven't noticed anything.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Was able to Sell that Liter of Joico and I threw in a Bottle of Joico something or other for an addtional $10.00.
> 
> At least that paid for my Mozeke!
> 
> ...


I told you about the shipping.  See that's why I like to bulk shop because you can most times get free shipping or get a discount that negates the shipping.

My Anita Grant shipped last Friday. I'm keeping an eye on how long it takes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Quite a few of the Qhemet products have MSM in them and I haven't noticed anything.
> 
> 
> *I told you about the shipping. See that's why I like to bulk shop because you can most times get free shipping or get a discount that negates the shipping.*
> ...


 
Girl....... @ bolded.

Lemme know how long it takes AG to arriveerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> * I have a question, do any of you have headaches using anything with msm. This oil free serum has msm in it and i don't know if its because of the heat or this that i have been having headaches around the same time i started using this. Does it have to be a large amount of msm or will a little cause headaches. Like i said it might be just a coincidence.*


 
When I first started using the Growth Serum...I thought I was having headaches and then I wondered if I "thought" I was having headaches because of what I've heard/read about MSM.

I never figured it out, but I don't notice them anymore.


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I first started using the Growth Serum...I thought I was having headaches and then I wondered if I "thought" I was having headaches because of what I've heard/read about MSM.
> 
> I never figured it out, but I don't notice them anymore.


 
This is probably what it is because i didn't know what msm was so i did a search on here. It may just be the heat.


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

Hi ladies. How is everyone?

I've noticed that I no longer deep treat on Sundays. I've been lazy. Just co washing. I think I said I would twist today? Well that ain't gonna happen lol.

On a whim I purchased kccc only because they didn't have kckt and I didn't want to leave empty handed lol. I'm using it now with a sample of afroveda miss Bree and so far I like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies........Good Evening

Just sitting here.  Not much going on.  Thinking about which day I'll do my hair.  Prolly Tuesday.  (Go back to work on Thursday YAY!)

Hoping to use up a couple things.  IK my KBB Hair Milk will be gone. 

I just 'pour' that stuff on my hair.

Still wouldn't mind trying Darcy's Peach Kernel and Transitioning Creme.

I should Henna/Indigo.  May make that a Tuesday Project since it will take practically all day.

_*write out regi for tuesday*_


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

Ok my hair is half way dry and it feels like it's gonna be hard :/
but Ill wait untill it reaally dries to tell I don't like how it looks like a jerrie curl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Ok my hair is half way dry and it feels like it's gonna be hard :/
> *but Ill wait untill it reaally dries to tell I don't like how it looks like a jerrie curl.*


 
UH???? 

Is that from your new purchase KCCC?


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

Lol I'm writing from my phone so I c some of my posts r really messed up lol. YeA T, the kccc is a no go and I guess I get it now. I'm about to sell all my gels except pur whipped gelly, the Aveda gel and qhemet soft hold gel. I'll stick with my own hair definition, I can't do hard hair or the Jerri curl look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Lol I'm writing from my phone so I c some of my posts r really messed up lol. YeA T, the kccc is a no go and *I guess I get it now*. I'm about to sell all my gels except pur whipped gelly, the Aveda gel and qhemet soft hold gel. I'll stick with my own hair definition, *I can't do hard hair or the Jerri curl look.*


 
Well, at least now you know.  There may be another product that comes along and you can try a sample size before you buy.


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

I think no I know I just prefer leave Ins because I don't have a problem with definition my problem is not having consistant hair. But I realize natural hair is unpredictable.

Tomorrow I will slather my hair in coconut oil and then co wash with elucence conditioner which I mixed with coconut oil, monoi de Tahiti and evoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2010)

Hey, ladies!! Hope everyone is feeling good tonight. 

I just got to work.  La, your hair looks so thick and healthy and juicy!! 

I have resisted getting anything from Mozeke, so far. I did get another jar of So Deep  from Curlmart with the 15%, and a Denman D3.  

I did give my niece some stuff to give to a friend of hers. I gave her some shampoo, SSI Avocado conditioner, SSI Tea Tree & grapefruit cond, Njoi Herbal Hairdress, Njoi Nourish oil, and a huge bottle of Ion color defense hydrating moisture treatment. She's been watching my niece's hair get healthier so now she wants to start her journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I think no I know I just prefer leave Ins because I don't have a problem with definition my problem is not having consistant hair. But I realize natural hair is unpredictable.
> 
> Tomorrow I will slather my hair in coconut oil and then co wash with elucence conditioner which I mixed with coconut oil, *monoi de Tahiti *and evoo.


 
That seems to be a Big Hit for You @Bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I have resisted getting anything from Mozeke, so far.* I did get another jar of So Deep  from Curlmart with the 15%, and a Denman D3.
> 
> *I did give my niece some stuff to give to a friend of hers. I gave her some shampoo, SSI Avocado conditioner, SSI Tea Tree & grapefruit cond, Njoi Herbal Hairdress, Njoi Nourish oil, and a huge bottle of Ion color defense hydrating moisture treatment. *She's been watching my niece's hair get healthier so now she wants to start her journey.


 
Good For you Girl!  @1st Bolded.  I'll let you know how I like it.

@2nd Bolded.  That was very, nice of you.  And some Good Products too!

btw:  How did the Grillin', Illin' & Chillin'  Go Last Night????


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2010)

I was chating with IDareT and she reminded me of the ayurveda powder, I have a stash to use up so I mix hibiscus, brahmi,amla and fenugreek with skala aloe vera which just expired. Use up 2 bottles  I'm overnight with skala ceramides and dc tomorrow with wdt and jasmine avocado/silk use that up too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I was chating with *IDareT and she reminded me of the ayurveda powder, I have a stash to use up so I mix hibiscus, brahmi,amla and fenugreek with skala aloe vera which just expired. Use up 2 bottles I'm overnight with skala ceramides and dc tomorrow with wdt and jasmine avocado/silk use that up too!*


 
Gee Ltown, Your Stash is going down rather quickly. 

Are you done 'Dabbling' in the Ayurvedic Powders or will you continue using a few of those?

Glad our conversation _jogged_ your memory, so you can get rid of some of that stuff!  *i got my nerve*


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good For you Girl!  @1st Bolded.  I'll let you know how I like it.
> 
> @2nd Bolded.  That was very, nice of you.  And some Good Products too!
> 
> btw:  *How did the Grillin', Illin' & Chillin'  Go Last Night*????



 It was great!! He kinda distracted me  so we started later than we planned but the food and drink were all good!! (and so was everything else )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> It was great!! *He kinda distracted me*  *so we started later than we planned* but the food and drink were all good!! (*and so was everything else* )


 
Chile, all 'dem Body Lotions and Potions Spritzes & Splashes and all that Hair Flippin' & Flowin' Swingin' & Swangin' Keeps you in Trouble.ver18:

Glad you had Fun!


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 30, 2010)

I just finished a NTM DC. Im using it as a pre-poo. It wont be a repurchase.

Optimus Prime told me about some DC's -- Emergencia and Baba de Caracol (sp?). I purchased them today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

washnset said:


> I just finished a NTM DC. Im using it as a pre-poo. It wont be a repurchase.
> 
> Optimus Prime told me about some *DC's -- Emergencia and Baba de Caracol (sp?). I purchased them today!*


 
Lemme know what you think WnS  These are both in my Dominican Line-Up, but I may be pushing that back a while.

I have (and swear by) Ms. Key German De' Trigo (Wheat Germ Conditioner) It is an Excellent Product.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, all 'dem Body Lotions and Potions Spritzes & Splashes and all that Hair Flippin' & Flowin' Swingin' & Swangin' Keeps you in Trouble.ver18:
> 
> Glad you had Fun!




 .................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> .................


 
............................


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2010)

Hey ladies How are you all? Doing nothing with my hair at all!


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 30, 2010)

Im good. Im here pre-pooing with NTM in the back of my head and banana brulee at the front of my head .




JJamiah said:


> Hey ladies How are you all? Doing nothing with my hair at all!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey ladies How are you all? Doing nothing with my hair at all!


 
Do you still have your Cornrows in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im good. *Im here pre-pooing with NTM in the back of my head and banana brulee at the front of my head* .


'

 Chile, you know you need to explain this Method.....


----------



## fattyfatfat (May 30, 2010)

I was going to use NTM all over my head but I ran out of it before I could get to the front. I had some BB so....I used that at the front of my head. I know its silly!



IDareT'sHair said:


> '
> 
> Chile, you know you need to explain this Method.....


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im good. Im here pre-pooing with NTM in the back of my head and banana brulee at the front of my head .





IDareT'sHair said:


> '
> 
> Chile, you know you need to explain this Method.....



T, I was just about to say..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *T, I was just about to say.......... *


 
Girl, she had me All Jacked Up


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2010)

Hi, JJamiah!!! 

I'm here at work, wishing I was home, sitting on the deck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hi, JJamiah!!!
> 
> I'm here at work, *wishing I was home, sitting on the deck.*


 
Or Other Thangs............


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

I really wanna rinse this dam kccc outta my head and deep condition but I
 being really lazy. But even after rubbing coconut oil and afroveda cocolatte through my hair it is still stiff. This ish is just not right.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Or Other Thangs............



 Girl, hursh!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *I really wanna rinse this dam kccc outta my head and deep condition but I
> being really lazy.* *But even after rubbing coconut oil and afroveda cocolatte through my hair it is still stiff.* This ish is just not right.


 
Girl, WASH THAT MESS OUT!  And take it back to WF!

You know you are going to fret about it until you fix it, so go wash it out! 

And recondition it.  And quit "Wasting" Products tryna' get it to soften up!


----------



## Day36 (May 30, 2010)

Hey ladies! 

I finally did my hair earlier. lol. I didnt finish anything, but used KBB hair milk for the first time...I think I like it.


----------



## JJamiah (May 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Do you still have your Cornrows in?



YES  I am going CRAzy!


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I really wanna rinse this dam kccc outta my head and deep condition but I
> being really lazy. But even after rubbing coconut oil and afroveda cocolatte through my hair it is still stiff. This ish is just not right.


 
You are so funny .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I finally did my hair earlier. lol. I didnt finish anything, *but used KBB hair milk for the first time...I think I like it*.


 
It Smells wonderful.  They have the best scents ever!


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

Okay this Shea Moisture Shea Butter DC smells so good .


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

I see more of yall are using kbb products. If I sell my gels I'm gonna use that money to purchase a kbb hair mask.

Shay how are u liking the ufd curly magic? I haven't used mine in a long while.


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I see more of yall are using kbb products. If I sell my gels I'm gonna use that money to purchase a kbb hair mask.
> 
> Shay how are u liking the ufd curly magic? I haven't used mine in a long while.


 
Haven't tried it yet. I was thinking of trying it tonight or tomorrow morning. Then that's it. If I don't like it I will stick to just leaving in conditioner.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay this Shea Moisture Shea Butter DC smells so good .


 
I like it too  As well as the curl milk and the smoothie.


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

I want to start wearing my hair out more but its so hard to deal with afterwards. Im getting tired of braids and stuff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 30, 2010)

My Mozeke samples came yesterday and I picked them up from my grandparents house.  I almost crashed the car smelling them  on the way home.  The coconut kokum leave in .  I'm looking forward to trying them out next wash.

I wish I wasn't at work because I would do my hair and see how I like them so I can order during the sale


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I want to start wearing my hair out more but its so hard to deal with afterwards. Im getting tired of braids and stuff.


 
I wish I could help you but I'm style challenged. I'm hoping my hair will curl up nicely and that will be my signature style .


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My Mozeke samples came yesterday and I picked them up from my grandparents house. I almost crashed the car smelling them  on the way home. The coconut kokum leave in . I'm looking forward to trying them out next wash.
> 
> I wish I wasn't at work because I would do my hair and see how I like them so I can order during the sale


 
I've figured out I'm a sucka for anything with coconut in it. My hair loves it too so that's a win win .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My Mozeke samples came yesterday and I picked them up from my grandparents house. *I almost crashed the car smelling them  on the way home. The coconut kokum leave in . I'm looking forward to trying them out next wash.
> *
> I wish I wasn't at work because I would do my hair and see how I like them so I can order during the sale


 
Thanks Vonnie for that info!  I got that (Coconut Kokum) and the Carrot DC, the Avacado Whipped Stuff and the Moisturizing DC and the Avacado Cleanser.  I hope I like them too.

_*i'm still salty about those shipping prices*_


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I wish I could help you but I'm style challenged. I'm hoping my hair will *curl up* nicely and that will be my signature style .


 
Curling up is the problem and the longer it gets its starting to be a hassle. My hair shrinks all the way up, Im only going until bsl or mbl any more than that i can't take. I want a nice ponytail or bun. Then as is stated in another thread i will hack it all off and wear a pixie, twa was so easy to maintain and deal with.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I want to start wearing my hair out more but its so hard to deal with afterwards. Im getting tired of braids and stuff.


 
I feel the same.  I'm tired of "hiding" my hair all the time.

I've been hitting up yt vids and styles on here or I see in Philly trying to widen my hair styles.  I've been perfecting my twist outs and trying different accessories and ways of pulling it back.  I plan to start trying braid outs in June (I think) this was my transition signature style.


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

La, maybe u can do a w&g and then that night you can mist your hair with wather, moisturize and put in medium braids for a braid out for the next few days and then start over.
I hope that helps.

I was looking at mozzekes new products and they do look good.


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> La, maybe u can do a w&g and then that night you can mist your hair with wather, moisturize and put in medium braids for a braid out for the next few days and then start over.
> I hope that helps.
> 
> I was looking at mozzekes new products and they do look good.


 
I can try that, but my hair likes to clump and tangle together into one big mass of colochas. One big orgy of colochas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2010)

@Che:  Did you wash that stuff out yet?


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Curling up is the problem and the longer it gets its starting to be a hassle. My hair shrinks all the way up, Im only going until bsl or mbl any more than that i can't take. I want a nice ponytail or bun. Then as is stated in another thread i will hack it all off and wear a pixie, twa was so easy to maintain and deal with.


 
I feared you might say that. I may only go for apl--curly.  I truly believe I came to this site to become a healthy natural not to grow really long hair. I just didn't know it at first.


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I can try that, but my hair likes to clump and tangle together into one big mass of colochas. One big orgy of colochas.


Ditto so why am I even concerned with doing wash n go's? I'm picturing myself with a detangling comb sitting on the bathroom floor crying .


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Ditto so why am I even concerned with doing wash n go's? I'm picturing myself with a detangling comb sitting on the bathroom floor crying .


 
Its not too bad but i just don't have the patience, others do.


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Che:  Did you wash that stuff out yet?



Yea. I tried to wash with wen sweet almond mint but realized the bottle was empty. So I washed with black soap but I think it had a bad reaction with the kccc and my hair got real sticky so I washed with kenra moisture shampoo and then conditioned with elucence conditioner and oil mix.
I also used sunshine today for the first time in a long time.

Mark my words I will never purchase or use kccc ever again.


----------



## Charz (May 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I have allot to catch up on.

I indulged in the Mozeke 50% off sale. I got samples of three products, I don't remember what, kinda tipsy right now.


----------



## La Colocha (May 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Yea. I tried to wash with wen sweet almond mint but realized the bottle was empty. So I washed with black soap but I think it had a bad reaction with the kccc and my hair got real sticky so I washed with kenra moisture shampoo and then conditioned with elucence conditioner and oil mix.
> I also used sunshine today for the first time in a long time.
> 
> Mark my words I will never purchase or use kccc ever again.


 
Che i don't like kccc either, made my hair feel like ramen noodles.


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2010)

I almost got caught up with KCCC. It seems like over the past few days you tubers have been trying it again.  Decided I will try the UFD's tomorrow. Didn't feel like trying to sleep pretty to allow it to fully airdry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ladies, I have allot to catch up on.
> 
> I indulged in the Mozeke 50% off sale. I got samples of three products, *I don't remember what, kinda tipsy right now.*


 

...........Somebody's gettin' their Memorial Weekend On.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Well....this is a first....I'm awake and there's nobody to talk to?


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

I'm here but I'm just lurking since I have company.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2010)

Just did my Komaza order. I need to stop playing and put in my DB order and order from Jasmine a third and final time for my friends birthday. Might as well be productive.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Just did my Komaza order. I need to stop playing and put in my DB order and order from Jasmine a third and final time for my friends birthday. Might as well be productive.



I was gonna ask you if you ordered from Komaza. What did you get? Have you tried the Moku pre shampoo stuff? 

I was thinking of getting a set from Jasmine's for a friend of mine. She and I have similar tastes. She would love her stuff, I think!! 

Is DB having a sale?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> Hey Ladies, I have allot to catch up on.
> 
> I indulged in the Mozeke 50% off sale. I got samples of three products, I don't remember what, kinda tipsy right now.



Hey, girl!!! ......

Whats the latest update on your Aveda appointment?


----------



## La Colocha (May 31, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Just did my Komaza order. I need to stop playing and put in my DB order and order from Jasmine a third and final time for my friends birthday. Might as well be productive.


 
I want to be productive too, but i can't think of nothing to order.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I was gonna ask you if you ordered from Komaza. What did you get? Have you tried the Moku pre shampoo stuff?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a set from Jasmine's for a friend of mine. She and I have similar tastes. She would love her stuff, I think!!
> 
> Is DB having a sale?


I got a bunch of stuff from Komaza. I'm thinking I shouldn't have to buy again until BF or beyond that.

I got:
Pre Shampoo Treatment-like water, smells good, feel like it softens my hair
Honey Comb Rejunvenator
Protein Treatment
Moku Shampoo
Moku Conditioner
Intense Moisture DC 

DB is not having a sale the last time I checked but I want to order anyway. I may hold off or maybe not .



La Colocha said:


> I want to be productive too, but i can't think of nothing to order.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

I might have to get some of the Honey Comb Rejuvenator. I think my hair is going to need it in the coming months.

'Be productive.' LOL


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Vonnie for that info! I got that (Coconut Kokum) and the Carrot DC, the Avacado Whipped Stuff and the Moisturizing DC and the Avacado Cleanser. I hope I like them too.
> 
> _**i'm still salty about those shipping prices**_


 
How bad were they Miss T?

I was mad I still had to pay $0.50 for "free shipping" after buying 6 samples.  My shipping was $9 and it fit in one of those orange packages with the bubble stuff inside.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 31, 2010)

I'm sitting at work waiting for a client to come in surfing the web looking at hair stuff.  Thinking about the B1G1 for Jasmine's Shea Butter.  Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm sitting at work waiting for a client to come in surfing the web looking at hair stuff.  Thinking about the B1G1 for *Jasmine's Shea Butter*.  Has anyone ever tried it?



I was looking at it, too. I haven't heard anything about it, though. I wonder if its nice and creamy?


----------



## mkd (May 31, 2010)

Che, I can only us KCCC with KCKT, otherwise  I truly hate the hard a$% results.  And even with KCKT, I can only use a tiny amount in order for my hair to not get extra hard and crunchy.  I can see I am going to be going through KCKT like water, probably 2 bottles a month since I am doing wash n go's all summer.  Like vonnie said, I am tired of wearing my hair up.


----------



## mkd (May 31, 2010)

La, your hair looks very pretty.  I gotta try bee mine.


----------



## Charz (May 31, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girl!!! ......
> 
> Whats the latest update on your Aveda appointment?



It's this friday!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *How bad were they Miss T?*
> 
> I was mad I still had to pay $0.50 for "free shipping" after buying 6 samples. My shipping was $9 and it fit in one of those orange packages with the bubble stuff inside.


 
15 Bucks!
Which actually in a way negates the 50%


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Hi Divas!

What's New?? _*uh....maybe I shouldn't have said that, to a Thread FULL of PJ's_* 

I don't want to push any more "Tryna' Be Productive" Buttons

I decided to Henna tommorrow a.m.  I have a few errands to run so I will be in cognito i.e. scarf. henna. hoops. lipstick. sunglasses. 

Unfortunately, it isn't the most 'pleasant' of smells, so I won't be out too long.

Hoping to use up some stuff.  Will definitely be focusing on some of the Hand-made products. 

I have a SSI Grapefruit and Green Tea that I've had for _a while_.  I will put that into the rotation.


----------



## La Colocha (May 31, 2010)

Nothing new today with me, going to moisturize with some lucious, i cracked open the jar and she fills it to the rim, i had to empty some in the little jar. And spray my scalp with the oil free serum. My samples should be here tommorrow so im going to use those on friday. Going back to work tonight and dare i say im ready its been a boring weekend.


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

I think I have a bottle of TW mist bodifier, if I do I will start using that again. It'll be a night time mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Nothing new today with me, going to moisturize with some lucious, i cracked open the jar and *she fills it to the rim,* i had to empty some in the little jar. And spray my scalp with the oil free serum. My samples should be here tommorrow so im going to use those on friday. Going back to work tonight and dare i say im ready its been a boring weekend.


 
Yeah, She does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I think I have a bottle of TW mist bodifier, if I do I will start using that again. *It'll be a night time mist.*


 
I might pick up some.  I had a bottle and gave it to some chick at work (who I doubt ever used it).  

It may help me during stretching.


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

I just wanna use mine up lol. I remember it being good but it didn't blow me away.


----------



## La Colocha (May 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I just wanna use mine up lol. I remember it being good but it didn't blow me away.


 
I still have some left, can't even bring myself to use it since they changed the ingredients.


----------



## mkd (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> 15 Bucks!
> Which actually in a way negates the 50%


 That makes no sense.  How is she calculating $15 for shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

mkd said:


> That makes no sense. *How is she calculating $15 for shipping*


 
I am Clueless

ETA:  I e-mailed her to question her shipping charges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Did anybody see the SSI Sale and the New Product(s).  

The Butter and Hair Cream sounds really good.

Noooo......I am not getting anything.


----------



## mkd (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anybody see the SSI Sale and the New Product(s).
> 
> The Butter and Hair Cream sounds really good.
> 
> Noooo......I am not getting anything.


 I just looked at the new products, they do sound really good.  I am kind of interested in the exotic herbal butter (or something like that) and the okra reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Okay, I couldn't 'hold out' until tommorrow.  So, I ended up co-washing.  

I have my Henna releasing right now.erplexed  

I'll probably put it on around 5:00.  Leave it on until about 7:00 and apply the Indigo.

But....I DID used up:

Beauty w/o Cruelty Moisturizing Conditioner
PhilipB's Deep Penetrating Conditioning Cream Rinse

btw:  My next Co-Washer will be Oyin Honey Hemp _*thanks Charzie*_

IK I will use up a KBB Hair Milk either tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am Clueless
> 
> *ETA: I e-mailed her to question her shipping charges*


 
I heard back from Jennifer (Mozeke) she was saying their is some issues with her web-host (provider) and she is trying to resolve the shipping problems.

Her Customer Service is Quite Impressive.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gee Ltown, Your Stash is going down rather quickly.
> 
> Are you done 'Dabbling' in the Ayurvedic Powders or will you continue using a few of those?
> 
> Glad our conversation _jogged_ your memory, so you can get rid of some of that stuff! *i got my nerve*


 

Hey I crash early last night. I will keep using the powders because they were good during my transitions.  I am on a roll using up products, it's been hot as all around here, 90 today and the rest of the  week so alot of co-washing/washing. I did use up another product today Joico restructor probably won't buy it again unless it a b1gf deal.


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

after i co washed my hair today i used kbb as a leave in and then mixed a little bee mine moisturizer and be hold curly butter in my hand and used that to seal. my hair is soft but not as soft as i like. but its not the products, its because i had my air on blast in the car lol. its hot as heck out here.

anyway im pissed at my self because i went to the whole foods i usually go to and what do ya know they had the kckt and no kccc. so had i went there instead of the one i went to on saturday i could have gotten what i went for and not even thought about the kccc. so i purchased the kckt and am now trying to sell 3 gels.

oh and tomorrow or the next day i should be finished my bottle of eluchence conditioner. when im through with it i will use the bottle to mix coconut and evoo with some aussie moist conditioner because i hate trying to mix oils in the big bottle with the pump.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2010)

I used the curly magic and washed it right out. What I realized is I don't like a lot of hold (read crunchy). I will just use it up some kind of way....I'm saying that bc I won't have much hair soon. The two gels I love are aloe vera gelly and Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel. I can use a ton of either of them and my hair never gets crunchy or hard . So I won't be trying wash n go's until I am fully natural and I may try my current gels that I love or just stick with conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2010)

Any of you ladies use Oiyn Greg Juicenberries? I've tried it twice and don't like the smell


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

i like greg juice and juices and berries but i alwasy mix them with water other wise they do nothing for me. i like the smell of both. if i remember correctly greg juice is citrus-y?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Hey Girls....I have my Henna in.erplexed  I will leave it on until about 7-7:30rinse out and apply indigo. 

May use up that 1/2 Bottle of White Rain during the rinse-out.  I hope so. 

Glad I decided to go ahead and co-wash today, especially since I don't have much going on today anyway.

Will Steam with Sitrinillah after the Hendigo process to get things softened back up.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i like greg juice and juices and berries but i alwasy mix them with water other wise they do nothing for me. i like the smell of both. if i remember correctly greg juice is citrus-y?


 
It is but it smell nothing like grapefruit or oranges.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 31, 2010)

This wekend I used up my Komaza califia pudding (which I already repurchased ) and DB moisture mask (another repurchase later on since I have 2 more jars).
Hope everyone had a great Memorial weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Will use up the rest of the bottle of KBB Hair Milk

Then will switch to BeeMine Luscious for a while.


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

Ltown said:


> It is but it smell nothing like grapefruit or oranges.


hmmmm i havent smelled it in a while but i thought it smelled of a mix of lemon and orange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Have my Indigo on.  Decided instead of the White Rain, I rinsed the Henna out with some Sebastian Laminates  for Brunettes.

I think I will use the WR to rinse out the Indigo & to finish it up.  I'll rinse it about 9:00, hopefully, that's long enough.erplexed  

Maybe 10:00 just to make sure.

Gonna be a late night, because I will still have to DC  & dry.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

I like the sound of this: 

Exotic Amazon Herbal pomade from SSI

Ingredients :  Ricinus communis  (Organic Castor oil),  Hydrogenated Persea gratissima  ( Certified organic Avocado Butter),  Olea europaea ( Certified organic  Olive oil),  Prunus dulcis  (Sweet Almond Oil), Mango Butter, Hibiscus  sabdariffa L.  ( Certified organic Hibiscus extract),  Amla extract,  Camellia sinensis ( green tea extract), Tea tree extract, Lemon  Extract,Mixed Tocopheryls ( vit E), Piper nigrum (black pepper extract),  natural fragrance


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I like the sound of this:
> 
> Exotic Amazon Herbal pomade from SSI
> 
> Ingredients : Ricinus communis (Organic Castor oil), Hydrogenated Persea gratissima ( Certified organic Avocado Butter), Olea europaea ( Certified organic Olive oil), Prunus dulcis (Sweet Almond Oil), Mango Butter, Hibiscus sabdariffa L. ( Certified organic Hibiscus extract), Amla extract, Camellia sinensis ( green tea extract), Tea tree extract, Lemon Extract,Mixed Tocopheryls ( vit E), Piper nigrum (black pepper extract), natural fragrance


 
Yes, quite a few of her New Items sound really, really good. 

I wanted the Marshmallow Hair Cream and the Okra Reconstructor.  

*Will wait for a Sale*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Okay... where Ya'll At???


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

Well, T, you know La has to work. JJamiah must be running around with the crew, and I'm at work. I wish I was off like you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Well, T, you know La has to work. JJamiah must be running around with the crew, and I'm at work. I wish I was off like you.


 
I forgot she had to work

Yeah, I'm just sitting here battling my addiction.  Looking at stuff (which is soooooooo dangerously tempting)


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hmmmm i havent smelled it in a while but i thought it smelled of a mix of lemon and orange.


 
No I think it the ylang in it. If you want it I'll send it to you?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot she had to work
> 
> Yeah, I'm just sitting here battling my addiction.  Looking at stuff (which is soooooooo dangerously tempting)



You stop that, now!! Read a book, watch movie, anything. 

 what you lookin' at, anyways?


----------



## La Colocha (May 31, 2010)

Im not gone just yet, i was sleep. I was thinking earlier that if i like my beemine samples im going to go ahead and get the juicy spritz to use every day im not moisturizing with lucious and the clarifiying shampoo bar. Also i will get the bee loved in the fall to switch with the juicy spritz for the winter time. Not really interested in the curly butter. I wish she had a dc then the line would be complete. Im not giving up my elucence mbc though because nothing detangles my hair like it. Im happy to hopefully have 1 line to use so i don't have to order from alot of places.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

Afroveda's last Monday Mania:

TODAY ONLY!  
Now's the time to stock up on all your favorites and enjoy a 15% savings on your order.  Choose from our moisturizing hair butters, hair growth oils, Ananda products for kids, and more!  

Enter Code MDAY2010 at Checkout. 

Sale ends at midnight Eastern Standard Time


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

Ltown said:


> No I think it the ylang in it. If you want it I'll send it to you?


wow sure
do you still have my address or should i pm you?


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Afroveda's last Monday Mania:
> 
> TODAY ONLY!
> Now's the time to stock up on all your favorites and enjoy a 15% savings on your order.  Choose from our moisturizing hair butters, hair growth oils, Ananda products for kids, and more!
> ...


i want to take part in this so bad but i think i will wait until her new stuff comes out.


----------



## Ltown (May 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> wow sure
> do you still have my address or should i pm you?


 
PM me please!


----------



## JJamiah (May 31, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Well, T, you know La has to work. JJamiah must be running around with the crew, and I'm at work. I wish I was off like you.




I laughed when I saw this, I was in and out today, the Kids had a Memorial's Day Parade for Boy Scouts. 

I feel like buying something! huh, 

Must be the heat!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I heard back from Jennifer (Mozeke) she was saying their is some issues with her web-host (provider) and she is trying to resolve the shipping problems.
> 
> *Her Customer Service is Quite Impressive*.


 

ITA.  She got back to me within hours.  Only thing is I never got a shipping notice


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Hey Ya'll Just finished steaming....w/Sitrinillah now letting things cool down a bit before rinsing out and drying.

I did finish up the White Rain during the Indigo Rinse-Out  I only have about 30 bottles of cheapies to go! 

It's good tho' because that's the only purpose they serve, for me.

I used up a Vial of Ceramides, I only have 2 more of the glass vials to go. I have another box of the Tubes.  I sold the other 2 boxes of Glass Vials I had.

I love Henna/Indigo!  It's wonderful.  Too bad it's so time consuming.


----------



## Charz (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did anybody see the SSI Sale and the New Product(s).
> 
> The Butter and Hair Cream sounds really good.
> 
> Noooo......I am not getting anything.



NO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!


 
What about Afroveda?


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!



 YESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What about Afroveda?



I have a sample of Ashlii Amla. I should have tried it last week, see if I like it.


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

i just purchased a loc soc. i cant wait to get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Girlzzz.....I got to hand it to us  "We" didn't do too bad during these Holiday Sales....

*yes....i said "we"*


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2010)

hahahaha actually i agree T. nobody went outta control like we(read i) normally do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *hahahaha actually i agree T. nobody went outta control like we*(read i) *normally do.*


 
Those where the days....   

Will admit tho', I had a cart full of SSI and a Jar of Ashlii Amla in a cart, but passed escaped the 'urge' to hit "SEND"erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just purchased a loc soc. i cant wait to get it.


 
I want one too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girlzzz.....I got to hand it to us  "We" didn't do too bad during these Holiday Sales....
> 
> *yes....i said "we"*



T, that is so true!!  We did use to tear some stuff up. 

And in the interest of full disclosure, I'll let ya'll know what I think of the new Shescentit products  ....................


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just purchased a loc soc. i cant wait to get it.


 
What material is made out of?  They kind of scare me.  Didn't Charz get one?

My hair still shrinks to NL-SL so my pretty wrap works well.  Wish my hair was longer.erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just purchased a loc soc. i cant wait to get it.


 
Oh my we PJ think alike, I was just thinking about this but could not remember what the name of it was. Do you have the link to the site? thanks!


----------



## Charz (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> YESSSSS!!!!!!


 

Can't.make.purchase.


----------



## Charz (Jun 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Oh my we PJ think alike, I was just thinking about this but could not remember what the name of it was. Do you have the link to the site? thanks!


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R1DCRsQqQs


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 1, 2010)

hola ladies!

I had a fabulous weekend.  I am off today too so the fabulousness is continuing.  I haven't used up anything else but haven't bought anything..... yet. LOL

Have a great day!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 1, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R1DCRsQqQs


 

I'm at work can't view youtube, do you have the site link?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *And in the interest of full disclosure, I'll let ya'll know what I think of the new Shescentit products .................... *


 
Chile.....It's all good.  You had to end the Month with a *BANG*


----------



## Charz (Jun 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm at work can't view youtube, do you have the site link?


 

http://soclocsoc.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay...Ya'll It's June 1st.  

Imma try this No-Buy Again!

Imma keep doing it until I am successful.

I think Brownie & La are joining me (again) on the "Self Imposed" No-Buy mini challenge.  All is welcome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I pulled out this Kukui Nut Oil.  Imma use this all summer (or until Gone).  

I need to really get a 'feel' for it.  It's definitely light enough, if fact, it's super light.

I had another wonderful experience with Sitrinillah.:lovedrool:  

I love that Stuff.  I Must Have 32-48ounces (next Sale) or whatever that custom amount is?

Will use BeeMine Luscious for the next week or so. 

Other than that, not much happening.  Trying to figure out what I can use up next.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just using up stuff, I finishes a bottle of CO and I have a bunch of half empty conditioners that I can finish.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey ladies, yeah t im with you but im going to make a beemine purchase that is planned but other than that im in. I got my samples today im scared to use the hair milk but i will try it. All that co, well the lucious works for me so crosses fingers, and i don't know about the avocado conditioner, it smells like protein, i may not try that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, yeah t im with you but im going to make a beemine purchase that is planned but other than that im in. I got my samples today* im scared to use the hair milk but i will try it. All that co, *well the lucious works for me so crosses fingers, and i don't know about *the avocado conditioner, it smells like protein*, i may not try that.


 
WOW!  That's too bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

La -- Let us know about the Luscious + Hair Milk Combo! 

How it works and how your Hair feels.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> La -- Let us know about the Luscious + Hair Milk Combo!
> 
> How it works and how your Hair feels.


 
I will, i haven't put anything else in my hair but the lucious so i should know by tonight or tommorrow how my hair feels. I do like the smell of the hair milk, it reminds me of cake and it makes the scalp tingle which helps with my itches. It would make a good leave in if it works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya'll it's been nice not wearing that wig.erplexed  

Haven't had it on _really_ since Friday.

It's been a nice break.


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 1, 2010)

hello ladies..I missed you
I hope everyone is doing well.
on my end, been a bit busy with school, still using up products ..
I just finished Christine Gant mixed greens...love it!!!!

the locs journey  ended earlier than I thought
I am actually taking the babies locs as we speak
on a whim really, I missed my loose hair and using products
so we're back to my old ways.....
but responsibly
plus I use up products faster when I wear my hair out


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

It is really hot here today. It rained like a mutha and now the sun is working overtime.  Of course, I''m at work. I'm going to do a quick wash when I get in tomorrow morning. My scalp needs relief. Been sweating! 

I don't know if I'll use anything up this week. I might finish a Jasmine's Babassu Xtreme. IDK. The only thing I know I'm using for sure is WDT and PM Super Skinny Daily Treatment.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

hi ladies, today i used up my elucence conditioner which i mixed with sweet almond oil before i used it today. then after i rinsed that out while still in the shower i put in my kinky curly knot today. man my curls are popping all over the place. i did a really good detangling session today so i know that has something to do with it too. my hair is still so soft it feels wet.

tomorrow i will use kckt as a leave in again under some coconut oil. only thing about kckt is there is no water in it.

tonight i will mix some aussie moist with some coconut oil, sweet almond oil, evoo, honey and apricot oil and that will be my co wash until i run out.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Ya'll It's June 1st.
> 
> Imma try this No-Buy Again!
> 
> ...


girl im sorry i cant join you
afroveda is coming out with new stuff and i need to be free if it happens this month


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl im sorry i cant join you
> afroveda is coming out with new stuff and* i need to be free if it happens this month*


----------



## mkd (Jun 1, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies..I missed you
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> on my end, been a bit busy with school, still using up products ..
> I just finished *Christine Gant mixed greens...love it!!!!*
> ...


The bolded sounds so yummy What is it red?  



chebaby said:


> girl im sorry i cant join you
> afroveda is coming out with new stuff and i need to be free if it happens this month


 What is she coming out with Che

I just used up a bottle of AO GPB.  I already have a back up.


----------



## mkd (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, Brownie, what SSI products did you get


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> girl im sorry i cant join you
> afroveda is coming out with new stuff *and i need to be free if it happens this month*


 
   Yeah... 

Okay Ms. Free! 

I hear ya'


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> Oh yeah, Brownie, what SSI products did you get



...*cough* the new ones.....All four of them...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ..*.*cough* the new ones.....All four of them...*


 
That's How We Roll Up in this Thread!

We Don't Mess Around....


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> The bolded sounds so yummy What is it red?
> 
> 
> *What is she coming out with Che
> ...


i have no idea lol. i hope she makes another moisturizer, this time with water as the first ingredient. 



Brownie518 said:


> ...*cough* the new ones.....All four of them...


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!!! my liter of giovanni came in the mail today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

Che, where did you order that liter from?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been on a Search & Destroy mission all afternoon.  I even found some splits so I'm not happy

I'm thinking of using my Babassou Xtreme sample followed up with Banana Burlee (haven't used in ages).  Going to do some twists for a twist out tomorrow don't know what I'll use yet.   

 I'm going to NYC for the day


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Che, where did you order that liter from?


www.massagewarehouse.com


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, Che. Those seem like excellent prices on liters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, Che. Those seem like excellent prices on liters.


 
Other than Giovanni, what other brands did you see?

nvm:  The next time I get a liter of anything, it will either be Eulcence or Moist 24/7 or something like that.  I have several Liters here I haven't even Popped the Cap on


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

I actually only looked at the Giovanni.
The only liters I get are Elucence, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, CPR, and Thermasmooth conditioner. 
That gallon of Moist 24/7 is a must, next time. I use that stuff up pretty quick, I see.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

T, they dont have much hair products so youre safe lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, they dont have much hair products so youre safe lmao.


 
I couldn't even figure out the Site, so I gave up!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

i dont purchase many huge bottles. i had a 33oz honey hemp once and i think thats it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I actually only looked at the Giovanni.
> The only liters I get are Elucence, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, CPR, and Thermasmooth conditioner.
> *That gallon of Moist 24/7 is a must, next time. I use that stuff up pretty quick, I see.*


 
What about the Acai Berry One  How are you liking that?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont purchase many huge bottles. i had a 33oz honey hemp once and i think thats it.


 
I have that Eulcence, Sexy Healthy Pumpkin, Abba Pure Moisture and a coupla' L'anza's.  

I won't invest in too many liters of 'stuff'.

I am going to try to get 40 ounces of Sitrinillah tho'


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What about the Acai Berry One  How are you liking that?erplexed



I do like it!! Its great at detangling!!! Smells good, too!  You ready for some....?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

i am interested in trying lanza something something conditioner and leave in. i dont know the name of it but i think it comes in a blue bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I do like it!! Its great at detangling!!! Smells good, too!  *You ready for some....?*


 
Nah.....I won't be ready until 2012.

Seriously.erplexed Imma start working this Stash 'Till Times Get Better


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i am interested in trying lanza something something conditioner and leave in. i dont know the name of it but i think it comes in a blue bottle.


 
L'anza is a very good solid product line. 

Probably the "Healing" is in the Blue Bottle?  The have a good Kukui Nut Conditioner and the Moi Moi (both in the blue).


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> L'anza is a very good solid product line.
> 
> Probably the "Healing" is in the Blue Bottle?  The have a good Kukui Nut Conditioner and the Moi Moi (both in the blue).


oh lol. well i dont know which one i was talking about but if i find it in a salon i might pick some up. maybe. probably not though lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

I Know I said I was going to start Co-Washing with Oyin Honey Hemp, but I may switch that to something else.  

I have that Alba Rainforest Stuff (_that you didn't like Che_) and some other things that I should be able to get through quickly.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey ladies, well my hair is not hard or breaking with the deja hair milk, i will keep using it this week as a refresher to make sure, hoping i have my new leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Hey ladies, well my hair is not hard or breaking with the deja hair milk*, i will keep using it this week as a refresher to make sure, hoping i have my new leave in.


 
WOW!  You can tell Immediately.....Whether your Hair is going to like/hate a product.

Good!  Hopefully, this will work for you.

I wish she'd have a "Sale"


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, well my hair is not hard or breaking with the deja hair milk, i will keep using it this week as a refresher to make sure, hoping i have my new leave in.



I like this better as a leave in than a moisturizer.  It had my hair looking all wavy and ish.  I was impressed, I am going to air dry with it next time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 1, 2010)

Today I washed my  hair; it felt like heaven, aaahhhh. Opened a new Hair One Olive Oil, used some aphogee 2 minute mixed with SSI BB, Steamed for 30 minutes while watching the Avatar Book 2. Left it on for two more episodes under a self heating cap and Rinsed then air dried. 

I needed too, my hair was like no dabbing crap on my scalp wash me!, My braids are still in but quite loose. Oh well still some time to go!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  *You can tell Immediately.....Whether your Hair is going to like/hate a product.*
> 
> Good! Hopefully, this will work for you.
> 
> I wish she'd have a "Sale"


 
With coconut oil its an immediate reaction, my hair gets hard and it starts to break in a matter of minutes, that is why i was scared to always try something with coconut oil in it. It been almost 5 hours and my hair is soft,still going to use it a few more times to make sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> With coconut oil its an immediate reaction, my hair gets hard and it starts to break in a matter of minutes, that is why i was scared to always try something with coconut oil in it. *It been almost 5 hours and my hair is soft,*still going to use it a few more times to make sure.


 
I sure hope it works for you La!  I really do.

At least you know exactly what 'works' for you.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Today I washed my  hair; it felt like heaven, aaahhhh. Opened a new Hair One Olive Oil, used some aphogee 2 minute mixed with SSI BB, Steamed for 30 minutes while watching the *Avatar Book 2*. Left it on for two more episodes under a self heating cap and Rinsed then air dried.
> 
> I needed too, my hair was like no dabbing crap on my scalp wash me!, My braids are still in but quite loose. Oh well still some time to go!



I  Avatar.  I can't wait for the movie.  I'll buy the series in the fall

Sitting here with the Babassou in my hair.  I love the texture of it and the smell.  I don't remember which scent I got tho.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Sitting here with the Babassou in my hair. I love the texture of it and the smell. I don't remember which scent I got tho.*


 
What is this Vonnie?  Jasmine's or?????


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

^^Probably Jasmine's! Love that stuff!!!!!! I got Hello Sugar, Pineapple, and Vanilla Buttercream!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *^^Probably Jasmine's! Love that stuff!!!!!! I got Hello Sugar, Pineapple, and Vanilla Buttercream!!!!!*


 
Chile.....You Just Got ErrrThang!!!!  Don't You?

That's why I was tryna' get up in that Cookout Saturday!


----------



## mkd (Jun 1, 2010)

I got a shipping notice from HV.  I can't wait to try the acai berry conditioner


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I  Avatar.  I can't wait for the movie.  I'll buy the series in the fall
> 
> Sitting here with the Babassou in my hair.  I love the texture of it and the smell.  I don't remember which scent I got tho.



NETFLIX has them ALL 

I am going to watch ALL

Finished BOOk ONE, almost done Book two, can't wait to finish BOOk 3 

When the movie comes out I am going to be like this


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 1, 2010)

mkd said:


> The bolded sounds so yummy What is it red?


I do love the mixed greens
here's a description that I copy/pasted from her website
http://www.etsy.com/shop/christinegant_
"Mixed Greens" is a nourishing hair pomade to encourage new hair growth and prevent future hair loss. A potent tincture blend of Horsetail, Nettle and Parsley are the main herbal ingredients together with a potent hair loss prevention blend of Rosemary, Lavender, Cypress, Clary Sage and Juniper Essential Oils. All blended together in a nourishing blend of Almond Oil, Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Cocoa Butter, Jojoba Oil, Safflower Oil, and Wheat Germ Oil. 

This product will turn to oil with body temperature. No heavy waxy feel. The consistency is light as it does not contain shea butter. 

Directions: Massage a small amount on the scalp. Pay special attention to any thinning areas. Apply to hair as well to soften, moisturize and nourish dry hair. For best results massage small amount onto your scalp with this butter every night before bed

Ingredients: Horsetail tinctured Almond Oil, Nettle and Parsley tinctured Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Cocoa Butter, Jojoba Oil, Safflower Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Beeswax (minusule amount) Vitamin E, Essential Oils of Rosemary, Lavender, Cypress, Clary Sage and Juniper._


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

can i tell yall my hair is STILL so moisturized that it feels wet. man this kckt is a keeper. i might have to treat myself to another bottle next week. i cant wait to use it tomorrow. i dont like the way my hair looks today though. i mean the curls are great but because i did a really good detangling my hair is so flat lol. man i hate having thin hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can i tell yall my hair is STILL so moisturized that it feels wet. man this kckt is a keeper. *i might have to treat myself to another bottle next week. i cant wait to use it tomorrow. *i dont like the way my hair looks today though. i mean the curls are great but because i did a really good detangling my hair is so flat lol. man i hate having thin hair.


 
That's How I Felt about the BeeMine Luscious!  I couldn't Wait to Use it Again & Again   *sick*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> NETFLIX has them ALL
> 
> I am going to watch ALL
> 
> ...



Me, too!! Can't wait!!
Now you got me over here wanting to watch all the books, too!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 1, 2010)

lmao @sick. thats one way my SO would descibe it lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too!! Can't wait!!
> Now you got me over here wanting to watch all the books, too!!!



What you waiting for.... go watch the Avatar  ANG is waiting


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Chile.....You Just Got ErrrThang!!!!  Don't You?*
> 
> That's why I was tryna' get up in that Cookout Saturday!



....... Seems like it, right?

ETA: umm, I think I have a sample of that Mixed Greens, too.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 1, 2010)

Anybody still woke? I stayed home tonight, its storming and i just wanted to stay home. I hope they are alright at work because im chillin.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 2, 2010)

La, you know Shay should be strolling in here soon. I wish I had stayed home tonight. I am in no mood...


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2010)

here I am! My Mozeke, Komaza, and Lil Better Butter shipped. The lady from LBB apologized for the delay and is including a free gift. Something is at the post office too. They didn't put a tracking number on the slip like they usually do so maybe its the Anita Grant?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, Shay!!!  I don't remember - did you mention what you got from Anita??? I really need to try her stuff one day. 



I can't wait until 7.35, which is when I usually walk in my door after work!!! I want to do my hair. It's gonna feel so good when the water hits my scalp!!


----------



## mkd (Jun 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can i tell yall my hair is STILL so moisturized that it feels wet. man this kckt is a keeper. i might have to treat myself to another bottle next week. i cant wait to use it tomorrow. i dont like the way my hair looks today though. i mean the curls are great but because i did a really good detangling my hair is so flat lol. man i hate having thin hair.


 Che, I LOVE kckt too.  In fact, I am going to pick up a bottle today at lunch.  I think I am going to go through 2 bottles a month.  I am so glad that I can get it locally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Anybody still woke? *I stayed home tonight,* its storming and *i just wanted to stay home.* I hope they are alright at work because im chillin.


 
Sometimes you Got to do YOU-BOO!  I'm thinking I am coming down with a sore throat _*j/k*_

OT:  That BBD Stretch Thread, made me dig-out this BBD Hair Grease I had in my Stash.

It smells like Spicy Brown Mustard  It has Mustard Oil, Sulfur etc....

And it feels 'Hot' too!  I'll try it out for a while, but it stanks....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Ain't Nobody to talk to  Where ya'll at?


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't Nobody to talk to Where ya'll at?


 
Im here bored as usual.


----------



## mkd (Jun 2, 2010)

Heyyy, I am here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Im here bored as usual*.


I'm glad you here


mkd said:


> *Heyyy, I am here.*


 
And You. btw -MK: What are you and Che (and others) loving about this KCKT? Give me the scoop.....

Not that I'm interested, because I am relaxed, but just for my own information.

I think one reason I buy so many "Natural" Products, is cause Most of  My Girls up in this Piece are Natcha'

I think me, Brownie, WnS, OptimusP, Americka, BrownBetty, JJ, iNicola (who else is relaxed?) But I think we're outnumbered.  I'm thinking even 'Day' is Natural???


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 2, 2010)

Going to be water rinsing my hair today and moisturize with deja's and lucious. It supposed to rain all week but its still been hot so i want to rinse my scalp. Hair is still soft and feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Going to be water rinsing my hair today and moisturize with deja's and lucious. It supposed to rain all week but its still been hot so i want to rinse my scalp. *Hair is still soft and feels good*.


 
Yeah, that Luscious locks everything down  I'm glad I pulled it back out.  I want another jar  Next time she has a sale.......

I'll skip Deja's for KBB.  (for now).  I'm hooked on that stuff


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, that Luscious locks everything down I'm glad I pulled it back out. I want another jar Next time she has a sale.......
> 
> I'll skip Deja's for KBB. (for now). I'm hooked on that stuff


 
I really liked kbb hair nectar but the glycerin got to be to much for me in the long run.


----------



## Charz (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Anybody still woke? I stayed home tonight, its storming and i just wanted to stay home. I hope they are alright at work because im chillin.




I stayed home today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *I really liked kbb hair nectar but the glycerin got to be to much for me in the long run.*


 
I'm still on the 'fence' with da' necta'  Not sure?erplexed  

What effects was the Glycerin having that made you not like it?

But that Hair Milk has really been working for me underneath the Wig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I stayed home today


 
Good Girl! 

Enjoy Your Day!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still on the 'fence' with da' necta' Not sure?erplexed
> 
> What effects was the Glycerin having that made you not like it?
> 
> But that Hair Milk has really been working for me underneath the Wig.


 
It made my hair really mushy somedays, others it had perfect moisture or made it dry. It got inconsitant as the weather changed.

@charz, nothing wrong with stayin home sometimes, shoot i want to stay home again tonight. I have a week off coming up in two weeks so i might go, maybe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *It made my hair really mushy somedays, others it had perfect moisture or made it dry. It got inconsitant as the weather changed.*
> 
> *@charz, nothing wrong with stayin home sometimes, shoot i want to stay home again tonight*. I have a week off coming up in two weeks so i might go, maybe.


 
@1st Bolded.  Thanks Girl, I'll be on the Look-Out

@2nd Bolded.  Shole' Ain't 

Hmp. I'd like to be off Thurs & Fri


----------



## mkd (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad you here
> 
> 
> And You. btw -MK: What are you and Che (and others) loving about this KCKT? Give me the scoop.....
> ...


 T, for me the kckt has amazing slip.  It also makes my hair frizzless (I know that isn't a real word)  and moisturized.  And its the only thing that made kccc work for me.  I tried it with everything else in my arsenal before the kckt.  If I didn't like it with kckt, it was going to be a wrap.  But the combination has really worked well for me.   I use a ton of kckt and just a little bit of kccc.  I have a feeling I would love KBB hair milk too but kckt is cheaper and I don't have to pay shipping.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey I'm around lurking at work. I have several more products to give away things to IDareT sweetness rubbing on me. Heck no need to let stuff hang around, it's the skala! I have too much of it especially knowing the PJ in me will be trying others products. I love WDT that is definately a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> T, for me the kckt has amazing slip. It also makes my hair frizzless (I know that isn't a real word) and moisturized. And its the only thing that made kccc work for me. I tried it with everything else in my arsenal before the kckt. If I didn't like it with kckt, it was going to be a wrap. But the combination has really worked well for me. I use a ton of kckt and just a little bit of kccc. *I have a feeling I would love KBB hair milk too but kckt is cheaper and I don't have to pay shipping.*


 
And that's a WRAP

 = Shipping


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey I'm around lurking at work. I have several more products to give away things to IDareT sweetness rubbing on me. Heck no need to let stuff hang around, it's the skala! *I have too much of it especially knowing the PJ in me will be trying others products.* I love WDT that is definately a repurchase.


 
I'm glad I don't have 'alot' of it.  I did  But gave a considerable amount of it away.

I did keep most of the Ceramides, because I was thinking I could replace the Matrix Biolage Vials with using this Skala Ceramides G3 in the place of, so we'll see.  I have 2 more vials and a box of Matrix Tubes (I'll save them for Fall).  After these 2 vials are done, I'll move over to the Skala and see what all the "Fuss" is about.

Awwwww Ltown:  Thanks for the compliment.  It will all come back to you in one form or another.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad you here
> 
> 
> And You. btw -MK: What are you and Che (and others) loving about this KCKT? Give me the scoop.....
> ...




I am relaxed.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 2, 2010)

In another thread someone mentioned keratase cement vials.  I don't remember which thread but she like it a lot.  Anyone use this?  I am going to Ulta today and I want to check it out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was watching the French Open. Still am, actually.
It is HOT today.I might have to turn on the AC.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Still havent used anything up. I am lazy, just getting over a weeks worth of (stress) migraines, it is too hot and I have a really big head. Half of my twists are done and the back is just out.

I think I lost my Skala stash! 

I wont go on a buying frenzy until I get a real job and I am settled, so right now I am just using up what I have and taking notes on what to buy and where to buy from. I already have a list. Black Friday is gonna be epic.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 2, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Still havent used anything up. I am lazy, just getting over a weeks worth of (stress) *migraines, it is too hot and* I have a really big head. Half of my twists are done and the back is just out.
> 
> I think I lost my Skala stash!
> 
> I wont go on a buying frenzy until I get a real job and I am settled, so right now I am just using up what I have and taking notes on what to buy and where to buy from. I already have a list. Black Friday is gonna be epic.


 
I have had migrains too since its been hot. I really need to get my blood sugar checked since i eat what i want all the time.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I have had migrains too since its been hot. I really need to get my blood sugar checked since i eat what i want all the time.



I get migraines when I am stressed, and this last week has been horrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think me, Brownie, WnS, OptimusP, Americka, *BrownBetty*, JJ, iNicola (who else is relaxed?) But I think we're outnumbered. I'm thinking even 'Day' is Natural???


 


BrownBetty said:


> *I am relaxed*.


 
I thought So.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

My Mozeke Stuff Shipped today.  WOW!  That's a Plus.

I e-mailed BEEMINE to ask them when they were having a Sale....


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Mozeke Stuff Shipped today. WOW! That's a Plus.
> 
> *I e-mailed BEEMINE to ask them when they were having a Sale*....


 
Pm us the info please. So we can get our stuff first. You know how we do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Pm us the info please. So we can get our stuff first*. You know how we do.


 
If I get a Reply.....


----------



## natura87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am looking at...

Oyin
Qhemet
Darcy's Botanicals
Afroveda
Hairveda
Curls By Sister Smith
Kinky Curly
Bee Mine
Curls
Mozeke
Fluertzy' s stuff (forgot the name)


I _hope_ to narrow it down by November.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *It is HOT today.I might have to turn on the AC.*


 
Imma 'bout to Hit the AC!


natura87 said:


> I am looking at...
> 
> Oyin
> Qhemet
> ...


 
Don't forget about Karen's Body Beautiful, SheScentIt etc......


----------



## natura87 (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma 'bout to Hit the AC!
> 
> 
> Don't forget about Karen's Body Beautiful, SheScentIt etc......



Yup, there are probably a few more I forgot.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad I don't have 'alot' of it. I did But gave a considerable amount of it away.
> 
> I did keep most of the Ceramides, because I was thinking I could replace the Matrix Biolage Vials with using this Skala Ceramides G3 in the place of, so we'll see. I have 2 more vials and a box of Matrix Tubes (I'll save them for Fall). After these 2 vials are done, I'll move over to the Skala and see what all the "Fuss" is about.
> 
> Awwwww Ltown: Thanks for the compliment. It will all come back to you in one form or another.


 
See here we go PJ's thinking alike. G3 is what I have the most of and I too collect them just for the ceramides.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Yup, there are probably a few more I forgot.


 
Jessicurl, MYHoneyChild, CurlJunkie........Jasmine's...........


----------



## natura87 (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jessicurl, MYHoneyChild, CurlJunkie........Jasmine's...........



 I need to get a job!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma 'bout to Hit the AC!
> 
> *
> Don't forget about Karen's Body Beautiful, SheScentIt etc*......





IDareT'sHair said:


> *Jessicurl, MYHoneyChild, CurlJunkie........Jasmine's...........*




 Girl, quit!!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad you here
> 
> 
> And You. btw -MK: What are you and Che (and others) loving about this KCKT? Give me the scoop.....
> ...


T, you can use the kckt. it nothing more than a detangling leave in. but it doesnt have water so maybe you want to use it every other day instead of everyday incase your hair needs something with water. it is very moisturizing and light just like kbb hair milk. if it had water in it i think i would like it more than kbb milk.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 2, 2010)

urggg i think the heat is making me sick too. last friday i had to take off of work because there was a pain over my eye so bad that i got dizzy and was throwing up. so i thought the glasses was doing it because i just started wearing them. well my doctor said she is sure its not the glasses. im still getting headaches and am still feeling naucious(i cant spell lol). so now im certain its the heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, you can use the kckt. it nothing more than a detangling leave in. but it doesnt have water so maybe you want to use it every other day instead of everyday incase your hair needs something with water.* it is very moisturizing and light just like kbb hair milk. if it had water in it i think i would like it more than kbb milk.


 
May work deep into a Stretch  Will read up on it.  Thanks for your review.

No packages today.  Kinda sad......

As much as I 'hate' getting them..I 'love' getting themerplexed  IK:  It's crazy


----------



## chebaby (Jun 2, 2010)

i never hate getting packages lol. i just hate having to break down the boxes and throw them out. im lazy that way lol.

the lady at the job with the natural hair i love just took out her weave and her hair is beautiful. she just walked past my desk and said "girl your hair is almost as long as mine now".


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think one reason I buy so many "Natural" Products, is cause Most of  My Girls up in this Piece are Natcha'
> 
> I think me, Brownie, WnS, OptimusP, Americka, BrownBetty, JJ, iNicola (who else is relaxed?) But I think we're outnumbered.  I'm thinking even 'Day' is Natural???


which is why I looove this thread, there's no division between naturals and relaxed because we all want healthy hair and support each other. psst, when I saw optimus prime I just wanted to touch her hair but didn't want to look rude and w/ no manners

anyways, I pampered my hair after the babies locs take down and used up Asha's honeydew treatment and 1 kbb luscious hair mask. 
I am wanting for one freebie friday when the luscious hair mask is for grabs so that I can order more


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i never hate getting packages lol. i just hate having to break down the boxes and throw them out. im lazy that way lol.
> 
> the lady at the job with the natural hair i love just took out her weave and her hair is beautiful. she just walked past my desk and said *"girl your hair is almost as long as mine now".*


 
That's Good Che


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> which is why I looove this thread, there's no division between naturals and relaxed because we all want healthy hair and support each other. psst, when I saw optimus prime I just wanted to touch her hair but didn't want to look rude and w/ no manners
> 
> anyways, I pampered my hair after the babies locs take down and used up Asha's honeydew treatment and 1 kbb luscious hair mask.
> *I am wanting for one freebie friday when the luscious hair mask is for grabs so that I can order more*


 
Nice Post RedC!  You are so right.  You Ladies are absolutely wonderful!

I Hope they have B2 Get One Free Soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> which is why I looove this thread, there's no division between naturals and relaxed because we all want healthy hair and support each other. psst, *when I saw optimus prime I just wanted to touch her hair but didn't want to look rude and w/ no manners*
> 
> anyways, I pampered my hair after the babies locs take down and used up Asha's honeydew treatment and 1 kbb luscious hair mask.
> I am wanting for one freebie friday when the luscious hair mask is for grabs so that I can order more


 
I woulda' went for it.............. *but i woulda' asked first*


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hi, Shay!!! I don't remember - did you mention what you got from Anita??? I really need to try her stuff one day.


Rhassoul cubes in every scent, some moisture mist, lippy pucker, and one more thing I am forgetting 



mkd said:


> T, for me the kckt has amazing slip. It also makes my hair frizzless (I know that isn't a real word) and moisturized.


All of this sounds so good especially the "frizzless" part. That is a big issue for me. I do think it's getting better since I've been sealing with serums and been using Giovanni Frizz Be Gone.  I will give my final verdict on these products once I am natural.

I was trying to use up this little 2 oz sample of Wonder Curls but its bout to be trashed. Every place it was in my hair it was dry and hard. There's not much left anyway.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2010)

I mix my ayurveda powder mix with shala aloe for co wash, the powders has cleaning action so it felt good. I'm on a roll use 1 buy 1, got a care package to give to a newly natural friend just a little don't want her to come back begging. I found some lock and twist gel did not work so that's gone.  I ordered Jasmine waiting  on that so. 

I've been natural since Jan, 6 months and have yet to like my twist/braid out, others have but that don't matter I got to love it.  If I use too much my hair get's straight so the braid/twist out sucks, to little puffy  I've tried wet/dry 3 strands/2strands/flat twist  Alright I'll stop ranting  practice more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I mix my ayurveda powder mix with shala aloe for co wash, the powders has cleaning action so it felt good. I'm on a roll use 1 buy 1, got a care package to give to a newly natural friend just a little don't want her to come back begging. I found some lock and twist gel did not work so that's gone. I ordered Jasmine waiting on that so.
> 
> *I've been natural since Jan, 6 months and have yet to like my twist/braid out, others have but that don't matter I got to love it. If I use too much my hair get's straight so the braid/twist out sucks, to little puffy I've tried wet/dry 3 strands/2strands/flat twist Alright I'll stop ranting practice more.*


 
Just stick with it Ltown and practice.  We "all" have something we're trying to improve upon.  It takes time. Keep Practicing.   It'll be okay.  

6 months from now, You'll be a "PRO"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Where errrbody at tonight?????

Writing out my Regi for Friday.....


----------



## Ltown (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at tonight?????
> 
> Writing out my Regi for Friday.....


 
It is quite tonight, I'm the early bird in bed by 9Well you know I get up at 4AM. You do have a journal IDareT what is it going to be?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Ltown said:


> It is quite tonight, I'm the early bird in bed by 9Well you know I get up at 4AM. *You do have a journal IDareT what is it going to be?*


 
I don't.   Maybe I'll start one year. 

But, I do write my regi out in advance.


----------



## mkd (Jun 2, 2010)

I am here T.  Just logged on.  What's everyone up to?  I did end up getting another bottle of kckt from whole foods today.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 2, 2010)

last night i mixed my aussie moist conditioner with sweet almond oil, evoo, and grapeseed oil. i mixed it into my elucence bottle so i keep that in the shower when i want to co wash with that. i also keep the aussie moist in there(the one that is not mixed) but thats almost finished. i didnt realize i had gone through almost that entire bottle but it is almost empty. and now that my giovanni sas came in the mail i have that in there too.
and i used it today and that has to be the only conditioner besides oyin honey hemp that i do not have to mix with oils in order to untangle with ease. that conditioner is amazing. 

tomorrow im going back to kbb hair milk and shea butter as leave ins because i dont want  to use up my kckt too soon lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at tonight?????
> 
> Writing out my Regi for Friday.....



Sorry ladies I wasn't on the computer much to day ( )

I know that is a shocker. I am hot and crampy 
HUH, tomorrow is my son's concert. Sewing Class and I don't feel like going to either


----------



## Day36 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Im running around and checking things out for my move. 

In hair news, I havent used up anything but gifted a cocosta to the lady I've been telling you all about. I really hope it works for her, she likes it, and it encourages her to stay on her journey. I love hearing someone discover new things.

In other hair news (that ticked me off) my roommate keeps saying stuff about how her cousin doesnt have "mulatto" hair as she should but has igga hair  im getting so angry, but trying to stay calm and speak logically.


----------



## mkd (Jun 2, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Im running around and checking things out for my move.
> 
> ...



 That is so ignorant


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's try to use up some stuff this week/weekend Ladies...............

I think I will DC with WDT this weekend.  I am so 'tempted' to pull out the Sitrinillah again  but I'll keep rotating.

I think after I finish up this jar of WDT, I'll move on to either the CurlJunkie Banana Hibiscus or the DC Treatment (can't remember the name) or maybe SSI Green Tea Grapefruit. 

I am moving on to all those 'smaller' jars of 'stuff'.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 2, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Im running around and checking things out for my move.
> 
> ...



im a quiet person but i would tell her about herself.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!

Checking in before going to bed.  I had a ball in NYC today with one of my bff.  We made it to JFK in time and now she is flying to Ireland then London.

My twist out came out ok it wasn't completely dry in the back and frizzed some.  My hands didn't want to work right last night so it took me nearly 2 hours to finish 9 twists.

I will cowash tomorrow for a WnG since my hair feels yucky from pounding the pavement and sweating.  The heat in NYC was no joke and the buildings of Times Square keep all that heat in like an oven.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ps.  I like the way my hair felt after using the Babassou Condish by Jasmine's.  Strong but not hard and the curls were nice and defined.

Pss.  I saw the trailer for The Last Airbender on that Humungously Giant Screen in Times Square and I'm so ready for it to come out in the theaters July 18th (I think).

Psss.  I like to use the KCKT for WnG.  Sometime I think I get less frizz with KBB nectar/milk but I'd have to use the KCKT again to see for certain.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm mad that someone mentioned that Shescentit has a marshmallow moisturizer in the "What did you buy thread?" That was so uncalled for . Shescentit has been off my radar for a loooooooong time. Now I gotta go look.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm back. Why she got a reconstructor too? I'm looking for one too. *Stomps out of thread*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm mad that someone mentioned that Shescentit has a marshmallow moisturizer in the "What did you buy thread?" That was so uncalled for . Shescentit has been off my radar for a loooooooong time. Now I gotta go look.





Shay72 said:


> I'm back. Why she got a reconstructor too? I'm looking for one too. *Stomps out of thread*



 They sound good, don't they???  I can send you some when my order comes if you want. I ordered each of the new products.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

Morning Ladies off to my sewing class, then I have a concert to go to, feel better than yesterday. I oiled my scalp with EMU oil, going to slap this Elise Lace front on so I don't look a horrid mess. 

It is hot!


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm back. Why she got a reconstructor too? I'm looking for one too. *Stomps out of thread*


 


Brownie518 said:


> They sound good, don't they???  I can send you some when my order comes if you want. I ordered each of the new products.


 I will be awaiting your reviews ladies.  I am almost out of banana brulee too


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

Good day ladies, 

Nothing new here, I'm going to wash my hair tonight and steam which I'm over due for.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 3, 2010)

For those who like jessicurl i recieved this email today

Hi Curlies, 

I’m writing to let you know that as of June 15, 2010, prices on Jessicurl.com will be increasing. It’s been over two years since we changed our prices and during that time our manufacturing and personnel costs have gone up considerably without us passing that on to you. We are no longer able to absorb those additional costs and still maintain profitability. Effective June 15, 8oz products will be $14.95, liters will be $39.95 and gallons will be $109.95. 

Clearly, I know that price increases of any kind are no fun, so I’ve devised a way to hopefully soften the blow for you. From now until August 15, 2010, use the code SUMMER10 to get 20% off at Jessicurl.com. This code is a one-time-per-customer discount, but hopefully it will help you to re-stock at a lower cost. 

I truly appreciate your loyalty as customers and consider many of you friends now too. If I could avoid raising our prices, I really would. I look forward to offering you Jessicurl products for a long time so that we can all continue to love our curls.  Thank you for your business over the years, and in the years to come. 

Jess


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 3, 2010)

^^^I'm mad it takes a price increase to get a sale out of Jessicurl.  I've been waiting months to restock my WDT and Aloeba Leave-in.  Guess it's time now.


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> For those who like jessicurl i recieved this email today
> 
> Hi Curlies,
> 
> ...


I am not sure I am willing to pay $15 bucks for 8 oz.  I guess I will see how much I love it when I run out.  Maybe, I will just buy a liter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ I was thinking the same thing, mkd.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

I hate any kind of price increase unless it is in my pay check LOL! 

I am stocking up at the end of the year for the things I need to purchase.  Will to the power! 

Plus these HORRID braids are keeping me at bay!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

i woke up early today because i felt like i had been sleep forever lol. i just needed to get outta bed so i deep conditioned on dry hair for a little more than an hour with oyin honey hemp conditioner. i used up the bottle(i have 1 back up). that stuff makes the hair like butter. so when the water hit my hair it was easy to untangle. i just added a little aussie moist/oil mix ontop of it for extra slip and today i used carols daughter hair milk to style. i have about 2oz of it left so i want to use it up so i can go back to kbb hair milk.

thank you T for my package.

Ltown, i got your package today too. thank you. i just love that smell lol.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

i am SOOOOOOOO interested in shescented new products. that makes me mad because yall know im not a huge fan of her products lol.


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i am SOOOOOOOO interested in shescented new products. that makes me mad because yall know im not a huge fan of her products lol.


 Me too Che except I like her products.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

i like her banana brulee. thats it lol. thats why i dont place orders with her because i hate only having one thing to order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

That is messed up about the WDT.  I guess we have until June 15th to decide or to order at the lower price or whatever.

That's a big jump in price IMO.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

was the regular price $10 or $12. i cant remember. if it was $10 that is a huge jump. kinda like afroveda.......


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

It's getting reading to mad storm here so I'll check you all out later. Che enjoy and thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> was the regular price $10 or *$12.* i cant remember. if it was $10 that is a huge jump. kinda like afroveda.......


 
$12.00 at bolded.  And some changeerplexed

Imma use up what I have and the other nice sized jar I got from Lamara and call it a day on WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

Ladies???????????


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

Alright the storm has pass, we had one 3 weeks ago with hail. Never in my life have I seen rain with hail, that was a darn tornado that lightly touch. I just snip my ends and braided my hair, lazyyyyyyyyy I was going to wash it but I'm tired from nothing didn't work hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Alright the storm has pass, we had one 3 weeks ago with hail. Never in my life have I seen rain with hail, that was a darn tornado that lightly touch. *I just snip my ends and braided my hair, lazyyyyyyyyy I was going to wash it but I'm tired from nothing didn't work hard.*


 
Girl, Here I thought you were 'off' doing your hair.......

Glad the storm passed.  We had a terrible one last night too.  I thought I may lose power.  They flickered off & on but stayed on  These storms across the country has been terrible

Hope I use up something soon.  I think my KBB Coco-Lime is almost done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm waiting on that Mozeke!

I am having Package Withdrawl.......

Seriously Ya'll...........:fallenang


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh boy all this package talk is making me miss the UPS guy!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Here I thought you were 'off' doing your hair.......
> 
> Glad the storm passed. We had a terrible one last night too. I thought I may lose power. They flickered off & on but stayed on These storms across the country has been terrible
> 
> Hope I use up something soon. I think my KBB Coco-Lime is almost done.


 
When it's too hot it always storm especially since we are around water. I am going to use up finally the qhemet I thought I was last week but you don't need a lot of it to clean the hair. I'll probably go wash/dc tonight since it stop thundering. I'm off tomorrow so I have time and will be up watching Real housewives of NY.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

@La:  How's Day 2 of the Hair Milk?


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 3, 2010)

Good day ladies, i will be washing my hair on saturday instead of tommorrow. Im supposed to work tommorrow night. I will be using beemine shampoo, elucence mbc to condition and detangle. My homemade dc and braid with deja's and lucious. Deja's is still a keeper, not having any problems with it. So my next order from beemine will be

shampoo
clarifying shampoo bar
deja's
juicy spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, i will be washing my hair on saturday instead of tommorrow. Im supposed to work tommorrow night. I will be using beemine shampoo, elucence mbc to condition and detangle. My homemade dc and braid with deja's and lucious. Deja's is still a keeper, not having any problems with it. *So my next order from beemine will be*
> 
> *shampoo*
> *clarifying shampoo bar*
> ...


 
I will just get the Luscious


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

im so torn  yall.
last night i was writing out my staple leave ins. and im having trouble trying to decide whether or not carols daughter hair milk is a staple or not. no matter how i feel about her other products i have to admit that the cd hair milk makes my curls look great. and my hair is always soft with it.
i know kbb hair milk and kckt are staples. and i was looking at my darcy's daily leave in and peach kernal milk which i love but i know they will never be staples just because lol.

so i guess my staple leave ins are: kbb hair milk, kckt, and cd hair milk.
i dont even use spray leave ins too much any more, i just use water so even when i have spray leave ins, they arent staples.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

staple leave ins: kckt, kbb hair mmilk, cd hair milk

staple moisturizers: qhemet hevy cream, qhemet brbc, shea butter, afroveda cocolatte

co wash: aussie moist, giovanni sas

stylers: afroveda hemp seed butter, afroveda pur whipped gelly

deep conditioners: oyin hh, kbb hair mask, aveda drt, giovanni xtreme and reconstructor

oils: coconut, evoo, monoi de tahiti, grape seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Che!  You've found what you Love!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will just get the Luscious


 
I have enough lucious to last for a good minute in that jar. I may only have to order these products 2-3 times a year. I only need a little deja's also. The oil free serum is going faster than anything. No more than one of each because of the shelf life, but they should be good until i use them up. Or order things as they run out.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

Use up qhemet cleansing tea finally(no buy to strong on hair/hands) I also use up Jasmine avocado silk conditioner, may revisit if the price is right. I went in with Charzboss on the WDT but if it's not good deal I'm regroup and get what I need from BSS/Sally's. It don't take much to make my hair soft a little silk and panentol. I'm not paying alot for products. I do like Afroved elixir and Beemine serum. That gift card will be great, when are we doing that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Use up qhemet cleansing tea finally(no buy to strong on hair/hands) I also use up Jasmine avocado silk conditioner, may revisit if the price is right. I went in with Charzboss on the WDT but if it's not good deal I'm regroup and get what I need from BSS/Sally's. It don't take much to make my hair soft a little silk and panentol. I'm not paying alot for products. I do like Afroved elixir and Beemine serum. *That gift card will be great, when are we doing that?*


 
That will be our 2011 Challenge.  You should have your Card (with the money on it by 12-31-10).

I'm still debating whether I should get $500.00. 

I think I may start adding my money in Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

i want to do the card too but i dont know how much to put on it. $300 is just enough for one good haul but the thing is i dont know how long products last me.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That will be our 2011 Challenge. You should have your Card (with the money on it by 12-31-10).
> 
> I'm still debating whether I should get $500.00.
> 
> I think I may start adding my money in Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec.


 
Ok, we have time to think about how much we think we'll spend. We should concentrate on the seasons, and what we'll do with our hair during that those time frame, I may document in my messy journal. I know I'll bun in the winter to protect my hair, hopefully I'll have a regimen and a couple of staples by the time we get our cards. I just got done with the steamer finally decide to use it and use up another product. I'll do my hair again on Sunday.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

$365 for me! A dollar a day keeps the bill collector away from my  Hair Stash!


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> $12.00 at bolded. And some changeerplexed
> 
> Imma use up what I have and the other nice sized jar I got from Lamara and call it a day on WDT.


 Yeah T, that is what I am thinking too. I just think 15 bucks with shipping is a bit high for a small jar.  I think it was $12.95 before.


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

My HV came.  Brownie, I am trying to place the acai berry smell, it smells like a drug store conditioner but I  can't put my finger on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Yeah T, that is what I am thinking too. I just think 15 bucks with shipping is a bit high for a small jar. I think it was $12.95 before.*


 
I'm still 'undecided' about how much I _actually really _like it.  I have other things I like just as much (if not more). i.e. SSI Banana Brulee and of course my new 'boo' Sitrinillah.

If I don't reup the WDT, I won't be hurt. 

I guess I could always catch it during some sort of sale.


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still 'undecided' about how much I _actually[ really /I] like it. I have other things I like just as much (if not more). i.e. SSI Banana Brulee and of course my new 'boo' Sitrinillah.
> 
> If I don't reup the WDT, I won't be hurt.
> 
> I guess I could always catch it during some sort of sale._


_
I may just go back to banana brulee.  I like it a lot too._


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

mkd said:


> I may just go back to banana brulee. I like it a lot too.


 
Yeah, there's too much "Good" stuff out there to get hung up on one thing that has basically 'outpriced' itself. 

We can easily "Move On" if we have to.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

^^^ Agree with that 

Too much good stuff that is why we out there buying it all up LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^ Agree with that
> 
> Too much good stuff that is why we out there buying it all up LOL


 
New Stuff Comes out eerrrr day!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

$365 may be a good amount for me. i could spend something like $50 at qhemet and that would be good because qhemet lasts me a long time. $50 at afroveda and that would last a long time. and then the rest i would split between shea butter, coconut and evoo, kbb hair milk and hair mask and oyin honey hemp. 

but then again if you think about all the co wash conditioners, that money adds up. because even in the winter i did more w&g puffs then i did braids and twists so conditioners dont last me a whole lot of time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

For some reason things last me a long time too, I think in total I have used the SSI BB about 4-5 times and you would think it would be kinda middle or low, I literally turn it upside down and take some from the top to use skimming basically and guess what it hasn't even crossed the inner screw line yet, it is still above it. 

My hair doesn't require too much product so things take forever to get used up. HUH yet my son's hair requires alot and he would use up my stuff so he can't have no SSI BB. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *$365 may be a good amount for me. i could spend something like $50 at qhemet and that would be good because qhemet lasts me a long time. $50 at afroveda and that would last a long time. and then the rest i would split between shea butter, coconut and evoo, kbb hair milk and hair mask and oyin honey hemp. *
> 
> but then again if you think about all the co wash conditioners, that money adds up. because even in the winter i did more w&g puffs then i did braids and twists so conditioners dont last me a whole lot of time.


 
Now  You Do Realize............That $365 is for the entire year of 2011 right?????

That's why I think I'll be doing the 5


----------



## cch24 (Jun 3, 2010)

*sneaks in...*

A gift card is such a good idea! I'm going to add up how much I spend on my staple products each year. But Che is right, I go through one bottle of Tresemme Naturals a week, and at $4.69 a bottle that would be $243.88!! 

*sneaks out...*


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> $365 may be a good amount for me. i could spend something like $50 at qhemet and that would be good because qhemet lasts me a long time. $50 at afroveda and that would last a long time. and then the rest i would split between shea butter, coconut and evoo, kbb hair milk and hair mask and oyin honey hemp.
> 
> but then again if you think about all the co wash conditioners, that money adds up. because even in the winter i did more w&g puffs then i did braids and twists so conditioners dont last me a whole lot of time.


 Che, I think I could do $365 too.  Stuff lasts me for a long time.  How often do you co wash Che?


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now You Do Realize............That $365 is for the entire year of 2011 right?????
> 
> That's why I think I'll be doing the 5


 

shay, have you used the shea moisture DC.  I may scoop that up at target tomorrow.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 3, 2010)

I so want to take these braids out, It will be two weeks tomorrow and I feel like it has been months, Hmmm maybe if I give myself another wash tomorrow with a deep conditioner I will be happy. 

Oh yeah, I have to Volunteer tomorrow for field day, oh well when I come home tomorrow


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I think I could do $365 too.  Stuff lasts me for a long time.  How often do you co wash Che?


i co wash everyday so that would be the bulk of my money. even cheap conditioners would add up.

i originally thought i could do $365 because one jar of qhemet heavy cream can last me a year because i only use it when i do braids and twists. and how often is that? then if i get afroveda her stuff can last me a little longer than 6 months, only because of the shelf life.

but if im co washing daily not only is that conditioner im using but that $16 leave in im using every single day, since i can never get second day hair lol.


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i co wash everyday so that would be the bulk of my money. even cheap conditioners would add up.
> 
> i originally thought i could do $365 because one jar of qhemet heavy cream can last me a year because i only use it when i do braids and twists. and how often is that? then if i get afroveda her stuff can last me a little longer than 6 months, only because of the shelf life.
> 
> but if im co washing daily not only is that conditioner im using but that $16 leave in im using every single day, since i can never get second day hair lol.


 I am really thinking about co washing like every other day.  I am just kind of nervous about it causing split ends.  I have been wearing my hair out more often and I am enjoying it.  I think I am done PS for a minute.  I need a change.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am really thinking about co washing like every other day. I am just kind of nervous about it causing split ends. I have been wearing my hair out more often and I am enjoying it. I think I am done PS for a minute. I need a change.


 
Since I've been natural co-washing is not working, only when I use the ayurveda powders but they have cleaning effects. What conditioners are you using?


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Since I've been natural co-washing is not working, only when I use the ayurveda powders but they have cleaning effects. What conditioners are you using?


 Ltown, last summer I was co washing with Aussie moist and I felt like my hair was coated and dry.  I am using hairveda 24/7 now and I love it.  I also have a lot of jasmine's shea butter rinse that i  could be using too.  

I also noticed last summer that co washing too much left my ends a messso I am just trying to find a balance.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Since I've been natural co-washing is not working, only when I use the ayurveda powders but they have cleaning effects. What conditioners are you using?


i know you didnt ask me but for co washing i love giovanni smooth as silk, AO GBP(when i need a little protein), and aussie moist. i like suave tropical coconut too but havent used it in a long while.


----------



## mkd (Jun 3, 2010)

Has anyone used  the kinky curly come clean poo?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2010)

mkd at one point i was interested in it but ive heard that its really strong like a clarifying shampoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2010)

It has been really hot the past two days. SO has asked if I can do my hair tonight. He loves my fresh washed hair, I guess. He better make it worth my while tomorrow. All day!! 

I'm sitting here with CPR on and I guess I'll DC with WDT. I've been using the Bee Mine Oil Free spray since last week and it really makes my scalp feel good. So far, I like it. 

I doubt Ill use anything up.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ltown, last summer I was co washing with Aussie moist and I felt like my hair was coated and dry. I am using hairveda 24/7 now and I love it. I also have a lot of jasmine's shea butter rinse that i could be using too.
> 
> I also noticed last summer that co washing too much left my ends a messso I am just trying to find a balance.


 


chebaby said:


> i know you didnt ask me but for co washing i love giovanni smooth as silk, AO GBP(when i need a little protein), and aussie moist. i like suave tropical coconut too but havent used it in a long while.


 
Che, I actually was asking you both but have problem with the quote so thanks for chiming in. I do use both of those usually just for conditioning, but I did use to use suave coconut prior to being fully natural. I think for cowashing I'll do without the cone, my hair love cone for conditioning and leave in but the washing is . 
Mkd I ordered that shea rinse so I'll see how that works too. thanks ladies!


----------



## Charz (Jun 4, 2010)

I am getting my hair dyed at 3 pm today! Wish me luck!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am getting my hair dyed at 3 pm today! Wish me luck!


 
Good luck lady, and remember if something don't feel right, if they look at you the wrong way get up and leave.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 4, 2010)

Mornin all, its storming here and hailing right now. Work cancelled the ot for tonight so i will be home. Im going to wash my hair tonight instead of tommorrow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Has anyone used  the kinky curly come clean poo?



I used it ONCE.  That stuff had my hair so clean I was scared.  A lil goes a long way with that one.  If you use a lot of cones then it would be good for you but I would still dilute or use sparingly because you hair will Come Clean using that.  Only thing is I don't remember if it was dry or not.  I remember it felt really light and clean since it stripped all that stuff (cones) off.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Che, I actually was asking you both but have problem with the quote so thanks for chiming in. I do use both of those usually just for conditioning, but I did use to use suave coconut prior to being fully natural. I think for cowashing I'll do without the cone, my hair love cone for conditioning and leave in but the washing is .
> Mkd I ordered that shea rinse so I'll see how that works too. thanks ladies!



If I can offer some advice. 

ITA with Mkd the aussie definitely left a coating and made my hair dry/crunchy and it took me cutting out cones to realized even a mild cone won't work for me.

I've been cowashing with the Tresemmes naturals right now and I like it.  Good slip for detangling, decent ingredients, and it smells nice.  Price isn't bad either.  I also like SSI Avocado, Super Soft Honey, and the Hibiscus (use this less often).  The SSH replaced my Y2C and I use it when my hair is dry and only needs a cowash to fix.  Avocado is my cowash condish and the new formula is great for detangling.

I like Jasmine's Shea Rinse as a leave-in.  It didn't do much for my hair as a cowash.  I hope you have a better experience.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> shay, have you used the shea moisture DC.  I may scoop that up at target tomorrow.



 I used it and like it. For the price, availability, and ingredients its great.  The consistency reminds me of SSI BB and works just as well.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I am getting my hair dyed at 3 pm today! Wish me luck!




 Good luck, Charz!!! I can't wait til you get home!!


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I used it ONCE. That stuff had my hair so clean I was scared. A lil goes a long way with that one. If you use a lot of cones then it would be good for you but I would still dilute or use sparingly because you hair will Come Clean using that. Only thing is I don't remember if it was dry or not. I remember it felt really light and clean since it stripped all that stuff (cones) off.


 Wow, that sounds really strong.  I think I am going to pass


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I used it and like it. For the price, availability, and ingredients its great. The consistency reminds me of SSI BB and works just as well.


 Thanks Vonnie, I think I am going to get this today.  I like SSI BB a lot but I am really looking for ways to buy stuff locally.  If I decide to cut out WDT, maybe I can replace it with the shea moisture DC.


----------



## Charz (Jun 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Good luck lady, and remember if something don't feel right, if they look at you the wrong way get up and leave.


 
I will!!!!




Brownie518 said:


> Good luck, Charz!!! I can't wait til you get home!!


 
Girl I am going to the club tonight! But I will be home from 7-9 so I will try to post some pictures. 

Guys honestly if my hair never got any longer than it is now, I would be happy. I love my hair so much!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2010)

Have fun tonight, Charz!!!

And it is so awesome that you love your hair!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks Vonnie, I think I am going to get this today.  I like SSI BB a lot but I am really looking for ways to buy stuff locally.  If I decide to cut out WDT, maybe I can replace it with the shea moisture DC.



No prob.  I feel you on the local tip. I will probably do online stuff when they have sales and stock up and buy locally anything else that works just as well.

I'm still trying to decide if I should get the WDT gallon since its $80 right now.  It's sitting in my cart and I'm scared to press "complete order"


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

Charzboss said:


> I will!!!!
> 
> Girl I am going to the club tonight! But I will be home from 7-9 so I will try to post some pictures.
> 
> Guys honestly if my hair never got any longer than it is now, I would be happy. I love my hair so much!!!



Good Luck!! You will look beautiful.  Yeah for pics!!

Have fun tonight.  Congrats on finding contentment with your hair.  

Trying to get to that point with my hair nearly there (just gotta get these layers grown out)


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> No prob. I feel you on the local tip. I will probably do online stuff when they have sales and stock up and buy locally anything else that works just as well.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I should get the WDT gallon since its $80 right now. It's sitting in my cart and I'm scared to press "complete order"


 I wonder how long a gallon would last me.    I think I am going to try the shea moisture first and see if I like it.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

Good Luck Charz; I'll be looking forward to the pics.
Also have fun tonight.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I will do the card thingy too, but since already have quiet a bit of product and I will most likely act a fool for the BF sales I dont think I will need that much. I use products at a snails pace.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just used up a WDT (2 back ups), a Jojoba oil, a Skala SB, and a sample of something by Shea moisture.

I'm using the WDT mixed with jojoba oil, coconut oil mix, and the Shea moisture sample since they all had small amounts that just needed to be used up.

I'm just lounging in the house today after a busy week and a busy weekend which includes work.  Doing my hair is so relaxing esp when its hot.  I have an excuse to get in and out of the shower.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just used up a WDT (2 back ups), a Jojoba oil, a Skala SB, and a sample of something by Shea moisture.
> 
> I'm using the WDT mixed with jojoba oil, coconut oil mix, and the Shea moisture sample since they all had small amounts that just needed to be used up.
> 
> I'm just lounging in the house today after a busy week and a busy weekend which includes work. Doing my hair is so relaxing esp when its hot. I have an excuse to get in and out of the shower.


 
Vonnie, you look fierce in your siggy. Love the hair!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Vonnie, you look fierce in your siggy. Love the hair!



Thank you! 

My friend was sneaking pics and that one was my fave.


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2010)

Your hair is so pretty Vonnie!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2010)

Vonnie, I love your pic too. Your hair is beautiful.

I woke up today with hair so soft. I was really surprised lol. Today I co washed with my Aussie moist mix and my hair was so silky it literally just melted any tangles. I'm still shocked.

Anyway this Sunday I am blowing my hair out with low heat ( after my hair is 80 percent dry) and then putting in mini twists. The sun is eating my hair up so I need to put it away.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2010)

Today I purchased a banana clip, can't wait to try it. And I also purchased one pack of Gina collection puffy screw hair for kinky twist but I can't put that crap in my hair. The hair is so rough and hard to work with. Now I understand why people were saying it broke their hair off.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Your hair is so pretty Vonnie!


 


chebaby said:


> Vonnie, I love your pic too. Your hair is beautiful.
> 
> Anyway this Sunday I am blowing my hair out with low heat ( after my hair is 80 percent dry) and then putting in mini twists. The sun is eating my hair up so I need to put it away.



Thank you both!!:blush3:


Che-can't wait to see the pics.  Either twist will look nice.  I understand the need to put your hair up and away.  I'm really tempted.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2010)

I got my Jasmine today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

OOOOOO Now....Miss VonnieLuv!

Chile.....You are Rockin' that 'Doo!  You look HOT!

Work it Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

My Mozeke Came today YAY!  Package Contentment!

I haven't had a chance to smell them yet.

*off to Co-Wash* and Smell Mozeke!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2010)

i cant wait to do my twists. im gonna leave them bad boys in for at least 10 days, i hope
im going to do them using afroveda hemp seed lock twist and roll butter.
i have to make sure i still have some heat protectant at home. i know i used to have some paul mitchell heat protectant but that didnt protect much when i was relaxed soerplexed. i might buy some fantasia heat serum everyone talks about on hear.


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2010)

I am washing tonight but probably will not be using anything up.  I am going to clarify and try the shea moisture DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

Letting my Steamed hair "cool down" before I rinse out and add my PC & Ceramides.

I have 1-2 uses left in my 8 oz Jar of WDT.  ( I have a back-up)  But after this jar is gone, I will pull out the Curl Junkie Honey Hibiscus or Deep Treatment.

Will probably use up the last of my BBD Stretch and 1 Vial of Matrix and 1 Vial Fermodyl 619.  

That's all........

_*will repurchase the BBD when we start using our Hair Cards in 2011.*_


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2010)

T, i thought about it and $365 is a great amount for me. i have a good amount of product now that will roll over and i will just need to add to that. just off the top of my head i would get:
6 kbb hair milk, 3 kckt, 1 qhemet brbc, 1 qhemet heavy cream, a 16oz cocolatter, 16oz hemp seed lock twost and roll butter, 16oz pur whipped gelly, 2 16oz kbb ll hair mask and then some other conditioners. that should last me a good year.
oh and 2 liters of giovanni sas conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> shay, have you used the shea moisture DC. I may scoop that up at target tomorrow.


 and I like it alot. The smell, the consistency,how my hair feels after it airdries.  It's a keeper.

It was my Anita Grant at the post office. Picked that up today--finally-- and got home to another package notice . I will be able to pick that up on Monday though because I work late.  My Lil Better Butter is here too. It is creamy and still smells like shea butter a little but I hope I like it. I do wish she would have filled the jar a bit more.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i thought about it and $365 is a great amount for me. i have a good amount of product now that will roll over and i will just need to add to that. just off the top of my head i would get:
> 6 kbb hair milk, 3 kckt, 1 qhemet brbc, 1 qhemet heavy cream, a 16oz cocolatter, 16oz hemp seed lock twost and roll butter, 16oz pur whipped gelly, 2 16oz kbb ll hair mask and then some other conditioners. that should last me a good year.
> oh and 2 liters of giovanni sas conditioner.


 

Che, you have your regimen and staples down and $365 already spend go girl


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i thought about it and $365 is a great amount for me. i have a good amount of product now that will roll over and i will just need to add to that. just off the top of my head i would get:
> *6 kbb hair milk, 3 kckt, 1 qhemet brbc, 1 qhemet heavy cream, a 16oz cocolatter, 16oz hemp seed lock twost and roll butter, 16oz pur whipped gelly, 2 16oz kbb ll hair mask and then some other conditioners. that should last me a good year.*
> *oh and 2 liters of giovanni sas conditioner.*


 
Ms. Chebaby!  WOW!  I am totally impressed and so proud of you.  I can't believe you 'mapped' out your purchases to the Nth Degree.  Very, very smart.  Great List!

Now.....What did you say your Major is again?

btw:  did you leave any $ over for any 'new' products that might be launched that you might want to try???

I like what you've done.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 4, 2010)

I definitely think $365 for me is good. I also have an A$$ load of things that need to be used up and they are things I love. I just will need to reup on my Hair One things for the Christmas Sale, I am including that for my next years prepaid card  so I can take advantage of the 25% or 20% off with free shipping 

I don't have a bulk load of hair to use all this stuff on it is quite fineish (I made that up) and doesn't require more than a half dollar size to work


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 4, 2010)

I am ready for it, going to bother my husband and tell him I want my card prepaid as a gift LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Letting my Steamed hair "cool down" before I rinse out and add my PC & Ceramides.
> 
> I have 1-2 uses left in my 8 oz Jar of WDT. ( I have a back-up) But after this jar is gone, I will pull out the Curl Junkie Honey Hibiscus or Deep Treatment.
> 
> ...


 
ETA:  I used up a 5.0 oz Tube of Nexxus Ensure.  I have about 4 or 5 back ups.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh goodness I have to use up those 5 Nexxus Emergencees those last FOREVER! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, i thought about it and $365 is a great amount for me*. i have a good amount of product now that will roll over and i will just need to add to that. just off the top of my head i would get:
> 6 kbb hair milk, 3 kckt, 1 qhemet brbc, 1 qhemet heavy cream, a 16oz cocolatter, 16oz hemp seed lock twost and roll butter, 16oz pur whipped gelly, 2 16oz kbb ll hair mask and then some other conditioners. that should last me a good year.
> oh and 2 liters of giovanni sas conditioner.


 


Ltown said:


> *Che, you have your regimen and staples down and $365 already spend go girl*


 


JJamiah said:


> *I definitely think $365 for me is good. I also have an A$$ load of things that need to be used up and they are things I love.* I just will need to reup on my Hair One things for the Christmas Sale, I am including that for my next years prepaid card  so I can take advantage of the 25% or 20% off with free shipping
> 
> I don't have a bulk load of hair to use all this stuff on it is quite fineish (I made that up) and doesn't require more than a half dollar size to work


 
Well..............Maybe I don't need $500 Dollars???  I need to 'plan'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2010)

Waiting on a Charzboss Sighting...............


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 4, 2010)

About to wash my hair in a little bit. Just woke up not too long ago. I can't wait to try the beemine shampoo. I will not try the conditioner. I was thiking about moving my card amound down to $300 instead of $500, i have about everything im going to need for a while. Last year all the good sales were between christmas and new years so i will make sure i have what i need then. I have staples in every aspect of my beauty stuff, bath,makeup,hair. I know what i like now so now buying all nilly.

Eta- I don't know if you guys know but jasmines has a new hair lotion, i got the email earlier today and forgot to post it for anyone who is interested.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ms. Chebaby!  WOW!  I am totally impressed and so proud of you.  I can't believe you 'mapped' out your purchases to the Nth Degree.  Very, very smart.  Great List!
> 
> Now.....What did you say your Major is again?
> 
> ...


it seems like i should have approximately $70 left over lol. and thats good since i forgot to add in wen, shea butter and oils and like you said, new products.
thats just a rough draft though. you know how we change everyday.

oh and for the major???? well this week i want to be a nurse. next week i might want to be a photographer seriously, im wishy washy so i just go with the flow


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..............Maybe I don't need $500 Dollars???  I need to 'plan'


T now you know you only need $50 with the stuff you already got. im just playing. but honestly i got a feeling that a butt load of new products will come out next year so i need to keep that in mind too.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2010)

awww damn, i forgot about miss jessies high prices and i need my curly meringue and baby butter creme lol. well i guess my list is changing every minute lol.


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> and I like it alot. The smell, the consistency,how my hair feels after it airdries. It's a keeper.
> 
> It was my Anita Grant at the post office. Picked that up today--finally-- and got home to another package notice . I will be able to pick that up on Monday though because I work late. My Lil Better Butter is here too. It is creamy and still smells like shea butter a little but I hope I like it. I do wish she would have filled the jar a bit more.


 I am sitting here DC with it now.  I really like the consistency. I think its the thickest DC that I have.  I like the smell too.  I hope I like the results.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Ill get a $300 card for next years hair purchases.

I havent used anything up yet. I wanted to use an Emergencia DC next week, but I think Ill use the Bamboo Silicon Mix DC to finish that. Ill use Banana Brulee as my prepoo so I can finish that next week too.

next week = 13 weeks post!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2010)

I didn't use anything up this week. I'll probably finish a Moist 24/7 next week and maybe another Avocado & Silk. I'm going to put my SSI Avocado back into rotation, too. 
This coming week, I think I need to do a heavier protein. Not sure what to use. Probably Komaza Protein Strengthener.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OOOOOO Now....Miss VonnieLuv!
> 
> Chile.....You are Rockin' that 'Doo!  You look HOT!
> 
> Work it Girl!



Thank you Miss T.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 5, 2010)

I tried out some of my Mozeke products today.

I used the Coconut Kokum Hair Milk and the Babassou Twisting Cream.  I love the smell and consistency of the hair milk.  The twisting cream felt a little grainy but still smooth.  The smell wasn't my favorite but I really like sweet smells.  I spent like 10minutes opening up the different products deciding which one to use based on smell (and thickness).

I have 10 twist in for a twist out tomorrow.  Debating if I'm going to my meeting in the morning with the scarf on or if I'll actually wear the twist out.  I want to give the Mozeke products a fair chance.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review, Vonnie. I'm thinking about trying that hair milk, too. 
With that gorgeous hair of yours!!!  Loves it!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful vonnie.


Still haven't washed my hair yet, lawd let me get started.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2010)

Small review on beemine peppermint and tea tree shampoo- This shampoo is not for me, it made my hair way too strong. It didn't strip it or make it dry but it wasn't as soft as i like it to be. Also the shampoo is thin and i had to use half the sample to get a lather ( i started with a little at first then kept adding). I did like the smell and the way it made my scalp feel, it feels really good, it got my hair clean but not for me. I would love to see this shampoo in a moisturizing version without the protein, using this and the conditioner together would have been over kill on my hair. As we all know what works for one may not work for the other. Im still willing to give her other shampoo(bars) a try.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 5, 2010)

I was thinkin since black friday is the best time to purchase and load up on online products we should either get our card before or think about getting a Christmas gift card too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T now you know you only need $50 with the stuff you already got*. im just playing. but honestly i got a feeling that a butt load of new products will come out next year so i need to keep that in mind too.


 
Uh.........  You mean $5.00! 



That's all I really neeeed to be spending

ETA:  That's smart to have the Cards before BF.  I betta' start saving NOW


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks for the review, Vonnie. I'm thinking about trying that hair milk, too.
> With that gorgeous hair of yours!!!  Loves it!!!





La Colocha said:


> Your hair is beautiful vonnie.
> 
> 
> Still haven't washed my hair yet, lawd let me get started.



Thank you Ladies!!


I like the products so far.  The only thing I have an issue with which is just my personal idiosyncracy is the consistency of the products.  I wanted something that is like Curls Souffle or BRBC consistency and most of them are lotion-like.  Don't get me wrong I like them and so does my hair.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I was thinkin since black friday is the best time to purchase and load up on online products we should either get our card before or think about getting a Christmas gift card too?



I agree have to stretch that budget as far as it can go. It can still be counted toward the $365


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

I know one thing I think I am going to break down and get the Tank top with the Numbers on it.  so that I can put my pink shirt to rest LOL!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I was thinkin since black friday is the best time to purchase and load up on online products we should either get our card before or think about getting a Christmas gift card too?


 
I was disappointed with black friday last year, to me the sales weren't that good like in 2008, hopefully it will be better this year. I found alot of better deals on everything between after christmas and new years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

I like the Coconut Kokum Hair Milk.  It's a little 'thicker' than KBB, but it smells great.

I am still undecided on the Avacado Whipped Butter.  It will work under my Wigs.......Hopefully, it will help me improve my Ends.


----------



## mkd (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi ladies! 

I really like the results I got with the shea moisture DC.  Vonnie, you were right, it does work just as well as SSI BB.  I am pretty excited to find products with ingredients that I like and that I can find locally.  The only place I may end up ordering online from is HV.  I like the conditioners for co washing and I like the gelly.  The jury is still out on the HV acai conditioner though.  I have to use it a few more times.  I don't think I like it as much as the 24/7.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like the Coconut Kokum Hair Milk. It's a little 'thicker' than KBB, but it smells great.
> 
> I am still undecided on the Avacado Whipped Butter. It will work under my Wigs.......Hopefully, it will help me improve my Ends.


 
You should try deja's in the future, its thin and non-sticky but has alot of moisture. It smells like cake, goes really well with the smell of lucious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *You should try deja's in the future*, its thin and non-sticky but has alot of moisture. It smells like cake, goes really well with the smell of lucious.


 
I will.  Especially since she's having a Sale Soon

I've decided I DO like the Avacado Whipped Cream.  I just applied a little today.  I love the smell and I like the Moisture. 

*Soft Hair*


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

Ladies I couldn't go any LONGER, I took those braids out out out!!!!

My husband is going to get at me when he comes home, he warned me if I took it out he'd talk me to death, Bye ladies it was nice knowing you 

Anywho, It feels so good and so free and so clean.

I washed with my HO OO and then gave myself a Nexxus Emergencee treatment, Rinsed and washed again with HO OO. I have my SSI BB on my hair right now for 45 minutes under my self heating conditioning cap. 

I got about a little under a baseball sized hair ball. I guess that isn't bad, I checked and 90% seemed to be shed hairs 

I am so glad I detangled my roots because it was all tangly up. I used my rake come and raked it through before shampooing. I was going to clarify but I felt it didn't need to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I couldn't go any LONGER, I took those braids out out out!!!!
> 
> My husband is going to get at me when he comes home, he warned me if I took it out he'd talk me to death, Bye ladies it was nice knowing you
> 
> ...


 
Sounds Good JJ! 

Doesn't sound like you really had 'that much shedding'  Your Hair Looks Incredibly Healthy.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds Good JJ!
> 
> Doesn't sound like you really had 'that much shedding' Your Hair Looks Incredibly Healthy.


 
Thank you,  

Idare It feels so good, I really missed water going through every strand, 

I am going to try this again and leave it to only 2 weeks. I figure if I go over that is a plus. But I won't feel so compelled. 

This was really to give my hair a break from the heat and give myself a nice protective style. So I will probaby get it done this weekend or next weekend again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *This was really to give my hair a break from the heat and give myself a nice protective style. So I will probaby get it done this weekend or next weekend again. *


 
Smart Move!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I agree have to stretch that budget as far as it can go. *It can still be counted toward the $365*


 
Oh that absolutely smart idea!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

I finally used my soft curlers 
I hope I get the body I so desire. I don't want it ubber curly or tight at all just like a slight body wave 

Caruso curlers don't work for me.

I have flexi rods I don't know where I put them it has been about 5 years since I used them last LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I have flexi rods *I don't know where I put them it has been about 5 years since I used them last LOL!*


 I can relate.  I have a Zillion Pairs of Earrings & I do that all the time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 5, 2010)

My plan this year is to use up the rest of the open things I have. I will not be opening up anything new for the rest of the year unless it is a reup and something runs out. 

That way when it comes to purchasing things it will make things much easier to see what I need. Not have 50 open conditioners. 

So to use up is the following

Yes to Carrots mask - great for right after a relaxer
SheScentit Banana Brulee - Great anytime
Nexxus Emergencee - Great once a month
Silk Elements Megasilk - Great anytime moisture is needed

various other things that are used everytime I shampoo my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

Speaking of Natural Made Products *cough, cough* 

I was on the Oyin Handmade Site (calm down Ya'll.....I was just browsin') and they have a sentence something like:  _"Even though their products have been tested to last one year stored in a cool, dry place, they suggest using them within three to six months after purchase"_

So, I will be sticking to my Natural Products for a while and will try to make a dent in those and not repurchase (as many).


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay I just trashed the Curly Magic today . It's consistency is so sticky, slimy, and nasty. Besides it makes my hair hard & crunchy.

I have two packages to pick up at the po on Monday. I'm waiting on Mozeke, Komaza, Jasmine, and DB. I acted a straight up fool like the last 2 weeks of May. I think those long convo's with PC had me feeling some kind of way. I was trying to divert my thoughts . I am mad at him right now but we will see how he acts the next time I see or talk to him.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I just trashed the Curly Magic today . It's consistency is so sticky, slimy, and nasty. Besides it makes my hair hard & crunchy.
> 
> I have two packages to pick up at the po on Monday. I'm waiting on Mozeke, Komaza, Jasmine, and DB. I acted a straight up fool like the last 2 weeks of May. I think those long convo's with PC had me feeling some kind of way. I was trying to divert my thoughts . I am mad at him right now but we will see how he acts the next time I see or talk to him.


 
Shay since you will be ending your transition do you think your current stash will work?  When I finish I had a couple of things that did not work.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay since you will be ending your transition do you think your current stash will work? When I finish I had a couple of things that did not work.


 
I hope so! I am pretty much down to staples. The only things I'm trying to use it up are the Patene Nature Fusion condishes and Lustrasilk. What's on the way are mostly replacements with a new product here and there.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you all using the Shea Moisture conditioner (bottle) or the masque in the jar?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Are you all using the Shea Moisture conditioner (bottle) or the masque in the jar?*


 ..........................


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 5, 2010)

I used up DB hair milk ( I have one more bottle so no need to repurchase right now )  and Donna Marie's gel ( hated it ;won't repurchase ).
The moisturizers and conditioners are easy to use up but some of these gels I purchased when I first bc'd last summer ( which are alot ) are proving difficult to use up now I don't do much wash and go's .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I think those long convo's with PC had me feeling some kind of way.*


 

...........................Yeah, that can make you buy up a bunch of stuff alright!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Are you all using the Shea Moisture conditioner (bottle) or the masque in the jar?


 
Both. Using the condish in the bottle to cowash with and sometimes use as a leave in. Masque in the jar as a dc.

Lil Better Butter is the same consistency as the new sunshine. Not grainy at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Both. Using the condish in the bottle to cowash with and sometimes use as a leave in. Masque in the jar as a dc.*
> 
> Lil Better Butter is the same consistency as the new sunshine. Not grainy at all.


 
To Continue this Conversation:  Is Shea Moisture a Drug Store or BSS Product?  Who is it by, and what exactly is it? Is this the "stuff" eerrbody was running to Tar'get to buy?  How expensive/inexpensive is it?

I guess I should do a searcherplexed


----------



## mkd (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Are you all using the Shea Moisture conditioner (bottle) or the masque in the jar?


 In the jar Brownie, the masque.


----------



## mkd (Jun 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> To Continue this Conversation: Is Shea Moisture a Drug Store or BSS Product? Who is it by, and what exactly is it? Is this the "stuff" eerrbody was running to Tar'get to buy? How expensive/inexpensive is it?
> 
> I guess I should do a searcherplexed


 Yep T, its the line in Target people were talking about a few months back.


----------



## Americka (Jun 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> To Continue this Conversation:  Is Shea Moisture a Drug Store or BSS Product?  Who is it by, and what exactly is it? Is this the "stuff" eerrbody was running to Tar'get to buy?  How expensive/inexpensive is it?
> 
> I guess I should do a searcherplexed



 This should help...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ..........................



You hush!!! Not a word!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> You hush!!! Not a word!!!


 
Now YOU Got me Askin'


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ I would love to have a nice DC that I can buy locally.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 5, 2010)

OT - That thread about the housemates husbands body was killing me!! La, you are something else!!! LOL 

This heat has me all messed up. I think I got some type of small heat rash the other day. And my allergies are raging. I have to be careful what I put on my skin/scalp. I'm using Sunshine to moisturize all over this week. I found another 1/2 jar of the OG Sunshine in Hello Sweet Thang so I'm using that up. That and Christine Gant Body Milk. Everything else makes me itchy or feel coated.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *OT - That thread about the housemates husbands body was killing me!! La, you are something else!!! LOL *
> 
> This heat has me all messed up. I think I got some type of small heat rash the other day. And my allergies are raging. I have to be careful what I put on my skin/scalp. I'm using Sunshine to moisturize all over this week. I found another 1/2 jar of the OG Sunshine in Hello Sweet Thang so I'm using that up. That and Christine Gant Body Milk. Everything else makes me itchy or feel coated.


 
.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw there were selling darcy's now at curl mart, the only thing about that is the products won't be made fresh but you would get them quicker. If beemine goes to curlmart i will still order from the site.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Are you all using the Shea Moisture conditioner (bottle) or the masque in the jar?


 
I used the whole line except for the oils and the mist.  I really like the masque in the jar as well as the hair milk and the hair smoothie.   I gave away the other conditioners except the Balancing one.  I liked them  but I had other stuff I wanted to use up and my friend could benefit from them and get them locally.  The price isn't bad and the ingredients are good.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 5, 2010)

Anybody talk to charz? I hope she is ok.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I used the whole line except for the oils and the mist.  I really like the masque in the jar as well as the hair milk and the hair smoothie.   I gave away the other conditioners except the Balancing one.  I liked them  but I had other stuff I wanted to use up and my friend could benefit from them and get them locally.  The price isn't bad and the ingredients are good.



Thanks, Vonnie! I'm going to try some of this line in July. 



La Colocha said:


> Anybody talk to charz? I hope she is ok.



La, I was looking around for her, too. I can't wait to see that hair!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone
it's funny yall are talking about Shea moisture because I just purchased the Shea buttter mask today. I wanted the smoothie but they didn't have it.
I also purchased mega silk heat protectant for my blowout tomorrow. I'm going to use very low heat because I hate heat and it scares me lmao.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> Hello everyone
> it's funny yall are talking about Shea moisture because I just purchased the Shea buttter mask today. I wanted the smoothie but they didn't have it.
> I also purchased mega silk heat protectant for my blowout tomorrow. I'm going to use very low heat because I hate heat and it scares me lmao.


 
I want to do a blowout too but im so scared.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 6, 2010)

^^^Me too...still trying to get over my heat damage from my transition.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 6, 2010)

It's funny ya'll are talking about heat. I haven't straightened or blow dried my hair since July 1st (same length as my transition). I'm thinking of doing it one last time before the bc. IDK....


----------



## Ltown (Jun 6, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Anybody talk to charz? I hope she is ok.


 
I was concerned too so I pm Charzboss and she is doing fine, she making that transition without David but she moved and is happy


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 6, 2010)

Good day ladies, not doing much today but relaxing getting ready for work tonight. Im going to moisturize with deja's and luscious, also spritz my scalp with oil free serum. The next thing i will use up will be my oil free serum it goes fast, it may be another 2 weeks but i can't see myself using up anything else quicker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm Glad CB is okay?  I was wondering what was going on.erplexed  

She know we be worried about each other up in this piece.

Glad she's okay


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

Used up a bottle of KBB Hair Milk.  I have a back up.  I also have the Nectar.  I hope it works okay for me, under this wig.

_*Looking forward to the BeeMine Sale*_  She is suppose to have Larger Sizes and New Products.  I hope she doesn't 'outprice' herself. 

Or should I say:  Outprice Me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a Mango Serum w/Sulfur out on the Exchange Forum.  I had a Bottle and Che sent me a bottle that was about 99% full. 

So, we'll see.erplexed

I can use the Sale of that to Help with my next order of Luscious.  (if it sells)

THIS ITEM SOLD!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 6, 2010)

I just finished up a SSI banana brulee. My hair doesn't like it as a DC so I use it as a prepoo. I have one more jar left. After that one is gone, it won't be a repurchase.

I also finished a shikakai bar from njoi creations. I have tiny pieces of it left, so I use them to wash my hands after using some products. It might be a repurchase.

I'll also finish a bambu silicon mix. It definitely will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> *I'll also finish a bambu silicon mix. It definitely will be a repurchase.*


 
Glad to Hear this!  Can't wait to use it.  

IK it'll be waaayyyy down the road tho'


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 6, 2010)

Im glad I was able to find a DC that I can just go to the BSS and get. Im working on saving monies and...I cant really justify some of the shipping prices that companies have. 

Optimus, Ill use the Emergencia next week. I really wanted to use something up today 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad to Hear this! Can't wait to use it.
> 
> IK it'll be waaayyyy down the road tho'


----------



## mkd (Jun 6, 2010)

washnset said:


> Im glad I was able to find a DC that I can just go to the BSS and get. Im working on saving monies and...I cant really justify some of the shipping prices that companies have.
> 
> Optimus, Ill use the Emergencia next week. I really wanted to use something up today


 ^^ I am on the same page as you WNS.  I don't see myself ordering much online in the future.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm going crazy. I decided to blow dry my hair so that I could do mini dry twists. Well it's a desaster. I used a ton of heat protectant and the drier was on low and warm but I swear it felt hot as heck. If I get heat damage I swear I'm shaving it all off. I'll just keep a twa. Anyway the heat protectant has my hair feeling so rough I wanna cry. It's not my ends it's my whole head. I feel like just washing it and putting in wet twists but I don't know.


----------



## mkd (Jun 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I'm going crazy. I decided to blow dry my hair so that I could do mini dry twists. Well it's a desaster. I used a ton of heat protectant and the drier was on low and warm but I swear it felt hot as heck. If I get heat damage I swear I'm shaving it all off. I'll just keep a twa. Anyway the heat protectant has my hair feeling so rough I wanna cry. It's not my ends it's my whole head. I feel like just washing it and putting in wet twists but I don't know.


 Che, I hate when  I attempt to style my hair and it feels nasty.  Maybe you should just wash it again.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2010)

I used my soft rollers and I am SOOOOO excited the waves came out so beautiful, but I had to reroll some that I started from the bottom. The trick for the waves is to start at the middle or your going to get a roller set instead of a wave set. 

I love it! AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH

I was so nervous it was going to look busted and while some did, the front was fierce, I know I should have taken picture but I was cleaning and playing with my hair in between. 

So next time I will roller set and take pics.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I'm going crazy. I decided to blow dry my hair so that I could do mini dry twists. Well it's a desaster. I used a ton of heat protectant and the drier was on low and warm but I swear it felt hot as heck. If I get heat damage I swear I'm shaving it all off. I'll just keep a twa. Anyway the heat protectant has my hair feeling so rough I wanna cry. It's not my ends it's my whole head. I feel like just washing it and putting in wet twists but I don't know.



I have done this on my own hair sometimes over put my sprays and I just wash it out and start again.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey ladies, I'm in agreement on finding local products at bss. I've spend alot last/this year ordering and experimenting on products.  These are the key ingredients I'm looking for and like for my hair: pathenol, behentrimonium methosulfate, wheat/silk protein. So far I've seen those in Jason, Giovanni, Millcreeks, 10n1, silcon etc.. Don't get me wrong WDT, beemine and Jasmine has some key products but like everyone it has to be a big sale!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 6, 2010)

So I took the couple of twists I did out and I think I'm ether going to wear it half Ina banana clip and half out to school and work or either I'll do a big twist out with Donna marrie twist and lock.
I did take this chance to trim my ends so I'm happy about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

My Card will serve for those "Special Purchases"  Next year OR Card time (whichever comes first), I really still won't need any products. 

So, I'll use my card for special on-line purchases and Sales.

At least, that's what I am thinking today......


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2010)

I won't need any products really either other than hair cleanser. My conditioners are still enough for a couple of years


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I won't need any products really either other than hair cleanser. *My conditioners are still enough for a couple of years*


 
Me too JJ. 

And I really Need to Come to Terms with the Reality of Thaterplexed  I bet I really wouldn't have to buy a thang until 2012.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me too JJ.
> 
> And I really Need to Come to Terms with the Reality of Thaterplexed  I bet I really wouldn't have to buy a thang until 2012.



I did mention I have four years of relaxer this year including. No need to purchase any relaxer for another 3 years 

to be honest the way I use conditioner I have enough for about 4 years as well. I try to glob extra to use it up faster but I am just being kinda wasteful 

those small BOTTLES of nexxus emergencee won't go away. One can last me all  year using it once a month! Dag 

Have you ever want to scream at your bottles like finish already LoL

The Hair One goes consistently otherwise my other things are slow to go! So I have alike a 2014 stash! Sad but true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I did mention I have four years of relaxer this year including. No need to purchase any relaxer for another 3 years *
> 
> t*o be honest the way I use conditioner I have enough for about 4 years as well. I try to glob extra to use it up faster but I am just being kinda wasteful *
> 
> ...


 
@bold #1 -- I have a 4 lb Tub of MBB.  I will throw the remainder out at the end of this year.  I won't keep it past then.  Then I'll just start buying smaller sized relaxer(s). _*can you actually keep it 3-4 years*_

@bold #2 -- Me too  And I can totally relate to piling it on to get rid of it and how 'wasteful' that is.

@#3 -- Yes, we've talked about 'our' many bottles of Emergencee!

@#4 -- Definitely, it was every time I opened my Garage Door.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have much conditioner. Maybe 2 month worth including deep conditioners and co washing.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 6, 2010)

yall are some conditioner stashing ladies!

I just added a pic in my siggy to remind myself of where I used to be with my hair. The second pic...I was so happy with my hair. Until a SHS really took me back to just below ear length. Ever since then, things havent been the same with my hair.

I just washed and didnt lose as much hair as usual while shampooing. After I DC'ed and rinsed...I had some tangles. Not too many, but I did cut some tangles out. I want to go to a stylist for a nice...wash and set, but I just cant trust anyone with my hair. Im not ready to relax yet.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 6, 2010)

I had my stash really down until I got caught up with the $1 skala I've probably said this but as PJ I'm never going to stick or stay with one product forever who kidding who


----------



## Ltown (Jun 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I don't have much conditioner. Maybe 2 month worth including deep conditioners and co washing.


 
Um I bet you have alot of moisturizer, and hair milks?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I had my stash really down until I got caught up with the $1 skala *I've probably said this but as PJ I'm never going to stick or stay with one product forever who kidding who*


 
PREACH Ltown!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bold #1 -- I have a 4 lb Tub of MBB.  I will throw the remainder out at the end of this year.  I won't keep it past then.  Then I'll just start buying smaller sized relaxer(s). _*can you actually keep it 3-4 years*_
> 
> @bold #2 -- Me too  And I can totally relate to piling it on to get rid of it and how 'wasteful' that is.
> 
> ...




I actually have stashed the little jar for a few years and used it with no issues. I know the shelf life is suppose to be 2 years but it will stretch to 4 in this case 

I am so glad I am not the only one who is doing a little extra LOL

WNS yes I am guilty of being a Conditioner hoarder big time. LOL

that is why I want to use what ever is open for the remainder of this year and open up my new things next year.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I had my stash really down until I got caught up with the $1 skala I've probably said this but as PJ I'm never going to stick or stay with one product forever who kidding who



I am okay with staying with products for a long time. Sheesh Aphogee was my buddy since I was a teenager and now look it has always been in my closet years later.

HairOne I have been using since January and I can tell it is going no where at all. I am really loving it. 

Deep CONDITIONERS are my weakness I love the smells the feels the softness the everything. I am totally unfaithful when it comes to that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I actually have stashed the little jar for a few years and used it with no issues. I know the shelf life is suppose to be 2 years but it will stretch to 4 in this case *
> 
> *I am so glad I am not the only one who is doing a little extra LOL*
> 
> ...


 
@1st Bolded:  Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.

@2nd Bolded:  Yeah, I am heavy-handed with product anywayerplexed

@3rd Boled:  I plead the 5th

@Lastly:  I am doing pretty good at this, as long as I keep 1-2 products in rotation.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 6, 2010)

I finished a bottle of Hairveda's ACV rinse. It happened this way the last time. The first bottle went quick and the rest a lot slower.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I had my stash really down until I got caught up with the $1 skala I've probably said this but *as PJ I'm never going to stick or stay with one product forever who kidding who*



 So true!!! 


But, I will say that there are a few products I have been using for the past few years and see no signs of letting them go:

Motions CPR
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin Spray
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Garnier Sleek & Shine serum
Redken Anti Snap
CoCasta Oil


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 6, 2010)

I just purchased an alter ego garlic deep conditioner from the exchange forum. that DC wss my first hair product love and due to my pj'ism, I forgot alllllll about it! I cant wait to use it again.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to reup on that myself!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 6, 2010)

My staples are beemine and elucence. Hoping that beemine comes out with a dc so that i can stop buying these butters, and curlmart always has 15% off so that almost takes care of shipping for elucence. These are not products that i would have to purchase on a constant basis so its economical for me.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> @2nd Bolded: Yeah, I am heavy-handed with product anywayerplexed
> 
> ...




I think that is what keeps me going as well having several things in rotation it feels good. LOL

I won't be repurchasing most of these though. I just hate waste


----------



## Charz (Jun 7, 2010)

I went to Salon Revive in DC and my stylist is Hiwot, who I recomend! They use Aveda Color, and all the stylist are "us" lol.

It turned out really nice! My hair is quite tangly right now though. I think the clarifying shampoo they used to wash out the dye took all the moisture out of my hair. I have been DCing every day, and my hair is feeling better and better. Also I went to Six Flags on Saturday, so the Chlorine prolly messed up my hair too.

My stylist was awesome! She used my combs that I brought! 

She started using a brush in my hair and when I flinched in horror with the brush, she stopped and asked what was up before I could even get a word out. I was like, I have some combs for you to use, because I don't brush my hair. I do not have a poker face, so she kept on stopping to ask if I was ok, or if she needed to comb it in smaller sections.

Also, she styled my hair curly, with no heat and she sat me facing the mirror!

You can kinda see it here.... I will take better pics later:

*PLEASE DON'T QUOTE*


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 7, 2010)

I love your hair Charz it is nice and curly  
Sounds like you found a keeper!


----------



## mkd (Jun 7, 2010)

Very pretty Charz!  I love it.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 7, 2010)

Used up a bottle of Skala Shea Butter conditioner. I love the slip.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi ladies what is going on everyone busy today?


----------



## natura87 (Jun 7, 2010)

Drooling over Mozeke samples.


I want it all.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 7, 2010)

You look so pretty charz, im glad everything turned out ok. Love the color.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW charz great color . Your hair looks fantastic .


----------



## natura87 (Jun 7, 2010)

I need to finish these mini twists. I might do a quick cowash and tea rinse over them when I am done just becuase. I tried my Giovanni Rt 66 poo yesterday... I remember why I love Giovanni products..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies..........

Used Up PCA Moisture Retainer.  I have a back-up.  I will wait a while and put other products into the rotation for my daily moisturizing 'stuff'.

Happy something else is 'gone' even though I love the Stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2010)

@CharzBoss!

WOW!  Great!  I'm glad it turned out very nicely for you.  You look terrific!  Very Beautiful.  You got a Great Head of Hair.

Hope you're doing well.

((smooches))


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2010)

Charz, I loooooove your hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So pretty!!!
Love those curls!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 7, 2010)

hey everyone. Charz i love your hair.
i wore my hair in a huge a$$ afro today to school lol. and i wore some bell bottoms lmao, im sure i looked like i was from the 70s. but i couldnt go to work with my hair blown out in an afro like that and i wanted my curls back so i co washed with my aussie moist oil mix and aveda be curly conditioner.
tomorrow i will be finished with my carols daughter hair milk and i think she is discontinuing it for her new hair milk line. everytime i start to like her she pisses me off. 

even though i loved the way my hair looked blown out i hated the way it felt. i put shea butter, sunshine, coconut oil, brbc and nothing seemed to make my hair feel soft so im glad to have the curls back.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Charzboss I couldn't wait to get home and see very cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2010)

Brownie, Shay & Others.......

For those of you that have used HV Moist/PRO (thanks WnS), is it considered Light or Medium?  I plan to use it this Wash Day.

So give me your thoughts.....

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie, Shay & Others.......
> 
> For those of you that have used HV Moist/PRO (thanks WnS), is it considered Light or Medium? I plan to use it this Wash Day.
> 
> ...


 
Light. Or you could consider it a balancing conditioner moisture/protein=moist/pro

I really like the Lil Better Butter. It can definitely be a back up or be in rotation with Sunshine.

I picked up Komaza and Jasmine today. Mozeke & DB are on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Light. Or you could consider it a balancing conditioner moisture/protein=moist/pro*


 
Thanks Girl.  I will be using this next wash day.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Light. Or you could consider it a balancing conditioner moisture/protein=moist/pro
> 
> I really like the Lil Better Butter. *It can definitely be a back up or be in rotation with Sunshine.*
> 
> I picked up Komaza and Jasmine today. Mozeke & DB are on the way.



 Interesting. I'm running through my Sunshine so I might check this out.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Interesting. I'm running through my Sunshine so I might check this out.


 
Reminder it smells like shea butter with a hint of whatever scent you chose. I have vanilla.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Reminder it smells like shea butter with a hint of whatever scent you chose. I have vanilla.



Ha! Thanks! I was planning on coming in here to ask you about that and see what scent(s) you got.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 8, 2010)

Where is everybody?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 8, 2010)

im here
i used up my cd hair milk.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey nothing new or use up this week.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 8, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Where is everybody?


 
It is that time of year at work so I will rarely be on here during the day except tomorrow since I'm off. I have so much to do yet I sat on the phone with PC for a loooong time . I finally had to force myself off the phone.


----------



## mkd (Jun 8, 2010)

I am here.  I am washing tonight but I don't think I will be using anything up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies......I see all Ya'lls Hair is Looking Fly Tonight....

Nothing going on my way.erplexed  

I used a little BeeMine Luscious this a.m. as my Daily Moisturizer.  I love that stuff.

I'm not even close to using up anything. 

I will be working on the Alba Botanica Rainforest Deep Hydrating Conditioner next wash day and the Moist/PRO and will use until they're finish these up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey! I'm here. My last night of work for the week. My allergies are acting up, too!!  I can't breath through my nose at all. 

I don't know if I'll use anything up. Maybe another Moist 24/7. I'm so out of it this week.  *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey! I'm here. My last night of work for the week. My allergies are acting up, too!!  I can't breath through my nose at all.
> 
> *I don't know if I'll use anything up. Maybe another Moist 24/7. I'm so out of it this week.  *sigh**


 
Yep  You may just have to 'invest' in the Gallon


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep  You may just have to 'invest' in the Gallon



I know. I go through it too fast. And besides, there are plenty of us in here that use it so I can always share.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 8, 2010)

I want to buy some clip in's


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/wavy-extensions/SBS-259599,default,pd.html

I want these or do you think I should get the longer ones 18 inches.
Hubby says yes  I can get either or!
http://www.sallybeauty.com/wavy-extension/DESNLT02,default,pd.html


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 9, 2010)

I haven't used anything.  I bought heat protectant.


----------



## Charz (Jun 9, 2010)

My hair is back to being soft. I braid it up in 6 braids every night and use KBB hair milk or QB BBRC on each section.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=389398&page=40
#1592 has pics of my curls I did with my Pillow soft curlers 
I guess if I want this for WL hair it will shivel up to MBL


----------



## natura87 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am close to using up a few things and I had coupons so I went to Rite Aid on a whim and bought some stuff. I bought Loreal Everstrong Night Treatment, Loreal Everstrong Conditioner and Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Styling Creme, all for about 8 bucks when the original price would have been almost 20.  Now I am pickier about what I buy and I make sure it is on sale, clearance and I have a coupon.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm late so: 
Charz  love the hair.
JJ those pics were too cute.

Used up a SSI FM.  Tried to use up some oils with an oil mix for a HOT but I just ended up with a mess down my back.

Think I'm going to try a braid out and use my Mozeke samples probably the pudding (love the smell) and maybe the avocado creme or whatever else is heavier.

Still have that Jessicurl sitting in the cart calling my name.  Still undecided.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Ladies...........

Hope your day is going well. 

Just put on a little BeeMine Luscious Hair Balancing Cream.  Things are feeling pretty good.

Looking forward to next wash day (prolly Friday). 

Don't know if I will use up anything tho'


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2010)

Finished Claudie's Temple Balm. I have one back up. Also finished Shea Moisture Shea Butter DC Masque. Will repurchase at some point.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm late so:
> Charz love the hair.
> JJ those pics were too cute.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Vonnieluvs08,


----------



## natura87 (Jun 9, 2010)

I still havent finished my twists. We are on Day 3 and I think I have 2.5 inches of hair in the back of my head that needs to be twisted. I <3 the crisco butter I made, my hair poofs up with it though.

I think I might cowash or Dc tonight just because.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2010)

i dont know why i keep going back and forth with different products when i know my hair looks the best when i use kbb hair milk. with that said i need to find a target that sells the shea moisture smoothie. i want it but i'll wait.
im off to look at the ssi site again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont know why i keep going back and forth with different products when i know my hair looks the best when i use kbb hair milk. with that said i need to find a target that sells the shea moisture smoothie. i want it but i'll wait.
> *im off to look at the ssi site again.*


 You never (if ever) purchase SSI do you?  Except for the Banana Brulee?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2010)

^^^nope. i dont really like ssi products and i just came from the site and decided not to purchase anything. i want the creams but there is nothing for me to do with them lol. im not fooling anybody saying im going to twist with them because im not. and when it comes to daily styling i leave in and go, no creams no butters and sometimes no oil.
thats why i use all of the creams i have now at night. brbc and all my afroveda products get used at night, thats it.

i think im going to purchase a kbb hair mask. i miss it.


----------



## loonggood (Jun 9, 2010)

ACTUALLY!MOST HUMAN HAIR PRODUCTS ARE MADE IN CHINA ,THEY IMPORT THEM FROM CHINESE SUPPLIER ,THEN SELLL THEM,
*Why not order directly from factory?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

^^^^

Uh????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ^^^nope. i dont really like ssi products and i just came from the site and decided not to purchase anything. i want the creams but there is nothing for me to do with them lol. im not fooling anybody saying im going to twist with them because im not. and when it comes to daily styling i leave in and go, no creams no butters and sometimes no oil.
> thats why i use all of the creams i have now at night. brbc and all my afroveda products get used at night, thats it.
> 
> *i think im going to purchase a kbb hair mask. i miss it.*


 
*Rolls Eyes at the Post/Poster above*

I can't wait to use mine  Just Gotta Buy something don't Ya'?


----------



## loonggood (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL!HAPPY EVERYDAYTO YOU


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

loonggood said:


> LOL!HAPPY EVERYDAYTO YOU


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jun 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Uh????


I think she just violated the rules as a vendor by posting/advertising in this thread/forum.



> You agree that you will not post any information pertaining to your product in the other forums/areas within this site. You can only post and advertise your service or product within the sellers forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

Now Back to Our Regular Scheduled Programming...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

Now Back to Our Regular Scheduled Programming...........

I guess PBlue Shut that Down 

Double Post.  Sorry


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 9, 2010)

loonggood said:


> ACTUALLY!MOST HUMAN HAIR PRODUCTS ARE MADE IN CHINA ,THEY IMPORT THEM FROM CHINESE SUPPLIER ,THEN SELLL THEM,
> *Why not order directly from factory?*


 
Why not leave this thread? Don't nobody want to hear that mess. You trolling all over the forum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Why not leave this thread? Don't nobody want to hear that mess. *You trolling all over the forum.*


 
And I mean......"ALL" Over the Forum

Now: HAPPYEVERYDAY TO YOU


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I mean......"ALL" Over the Forum


 
Allll over the forum, selling them raggedy lace fronts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Allll over the forum, *selling them raggedy lace fronts*.


 
With No Prices


----------



## Americka (Jun 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I mean......"ALL" Over the Forum
> 
> Now: HAPPYEVERYDAY TO YOU





La Colocha said:


> Allll over the forum, selling them raggedy lace fronts.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now Back to Our Regular Scheduled Programming...........


  I completely fell out of my seat with that one   too funny


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Allll over the forum, selling them raggedy lace fronts.




 .........


----------



## mkd (Jun 9, 2010)

I am LMAO at La!!! 

Che, I am the same way, all I need is KCKT and KCCC, I don't need any butters.  Oh yeah, I do need BRBC too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

^^^^^^^
LOL. HAPPYEVERYDAY TOYOU.


----------



## mkd (Jun 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^
> LOL. HAPPYEVERYDAY TOYOU.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 9, 2010)

I used luscious and deja's today, love that stuff. Haven't used up anything else yet. I can't wait for her to have a sale. Im going to need more hair milk soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I used luscious and deja's today, love that stuff. Haven't used up anything else yet. *I can't wait for her to have a sale.* Im going to need more hair milk soon.


 
Me Too!


btw: LOL. HAPPYEVERYDAY TOYOU.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!
> 
> 
> btw: *LOL. HAPPYEVERYDAY TOYOU*.


 
.


----------



## Charz (Jun 9, 2010)

OMGosh Bwahahahaha


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

Up in Errr Thread......


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't leave ya'll alone for one afternoon, can I??? 

  Acting up in here!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Can't leave ya'll alone for one afternoon, can I??? *
> 
> * Acting up in here!!*


 
And....LOL. HAPPYEVERYDAY TOYOU.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Ladies, what's going on up in here?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2010)

Where's JJ? Your hair looked so cute in those pics! And SHINY!!! What did you use that gave it that shine?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was in that What are you wearing perfume thread so I'm about to order Lola, Viva La Juicy, and Flowerbomb. La, have you tried any of these???


----------



## Charz (Jun 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I was in that What are you wearing perfume thread so I'm about to order Lola, Viva La Juicy, and Flowerbomb. La, have you tried any of these???



I love La Juicy. BBW has a dupe for flowerbomb called sensual amber


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2010)

dang!!!! i step away for one moment and stuff done went all over the place lol.
done got T and La and Pblue shutting stuff down lmao.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Allll over the forum, selling them raggedy lace fronts.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> With No Prices


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^
> LOL. HAPPYEVERYDAY TOYOU.


 

  Oh goodness I come on here after a too long boy scout meeting and just started  Thanks ladies 

I asked you ladies should I get the 14 inch or the 18 inch, and no one even gave me a lick of advice. It is okay I think I am going with the 18 inch


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Where's JJ? Your hair looked so cute in those pics! And SHINY!!! What did you use that gave it that shine?



Thanks Brownie518  


Other than what I washed with I just used the Argan oil. 

Thanks so much I love those rollers.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Oh goodness I come on here after a too long boy scout meeting and just started  Thanks ladies
> 
> I asked you ladies should I get the 14 inch or the 18 inch, and no one even gave me a lick of advice. It is okay I think I am going with the 18 inch



 A mess, right, JJ? 


Sorry about that. I personally don't know about those things you wanted. I wasn't even  sure what it is. 

So, Argan oil, huh?? Hmm, I have some that T gave me...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

I know no one asked me about perfume but....

I love DKNY BE Delicious in the red

One day we were in Florida and I walked into an owners dinner and the lady smiled and said Be Delicious. I was like what, She pointed to her neck I thought she had an issue with sun burn. She kept smiling, I was like what? and gave her a side eye. My husband said isn't that the name of your perfume I was like Oh sorry I thought you were crazy. LOL!

I wear Burberry Original only because the husband bought it 

I love Hanae Mori Perfume Aaaah My Ultimate Favorite!!!!!

Clinque Happy is cool too!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> A mess, right, JJ?
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. I personally don't know about those things you wanted. I wasn't even sure what it is.
> ...


 
Yeah I use very little. 

I need to color again. 

Thanks Brownie518 

Try a little Argan oil. I use it before my hair is Blow Dried or before it is hood dryed LOL!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 9, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I know no one asked me about perfume but....
> 
> I love DKNY BE Delicious in the red
> 
> ...



I've been wanting to smell the Hanae Mori. How would you describe the scent? I see it all the time but never sampled it, for whatever reason. The Burberry original I'm not familiar with, but I looooove The Beat and London!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I've been wanting to smell the Hanae Mori. How would you describe the scent? I see it all the time but never sampled it, for whatever reason. The Burberry original I'm not familiar with, but I looooove The Beat and London!


 
I have the Blue butterfly Girl I went and got it down for yah, so I could give you a real review at the moment, *I was smelling tacos LOL ! LOL

It smells soft, light some kind of amber type slight Vanilla/almond type smell. Yet it does smell different as it lingers I got the Parfume as I usually don't get Toilette spray since I want the smell to last all day!

The Burberry Burgundy (my husband is arguing with me about the name, it still stinks) is a scent my hubby picked out it is too strong to me.  

But his BURBERRY SUMMEr is HOTttttttt, Ahhh and the Men's Deisel is


----------



## mkd (Jun 9, 2010)

No one asked me either but I love bvlgari perfume.  I have 4 different scents.  I have lots of other perfumes but I always come back to bvgari.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 9, 2010)

I am going to try to get to Sephora to get some new scents I am so into my few I have but I like atleast one new one for the year. 

I don't like Chanel 5; to old for my nose!

How does Bvlgari smell  ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2010)

I Love:

Hanae Mori
BVL
Narciso Rodriguez
Prada
D&G The One and By
Herve Leger
*Still* dig Opium
Roberto Cavalli
Vera Wang Princess

_*cough...i was on a perfume 'thang' a coupla' years ago*_


----------



## chebaby (Jun 9, 2010)

i like sweet smelling scents. so my fave a few years ago was paris hilton lmao. i loved that scent but now i love juicy couture which smells just like paris hilton.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> No one asked me either but I love bvlgari perfume.  I have 4 different scents.  I have lots of other perfumes but I always come back to bvgari.



 Me, too! I have Bvlgari, and I have Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline and the Green Jade.

JJ, thanks for the rundown on the Hanae! 
The new ones I just ordered, I got from Sephora. I'll be getting a mini roller ball of JC Couture Couture to try out. They hooked me with the email. 

Some of my absolute favs are Michael by Michael Kors, Miss Dior Cherie, and Estee Lauder Spellbound. New ones are Gucci Flora (right, Charz??) and Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I was in that What are you wearing perfume thread so I'm about to order Lola, Viva La Juicy, and Flowerbomb. La, have you tried any of these???


 
No ms. b but on friday im buying the big bottle of lola. Didn't really like the smell of viva la juicy and i already have a flower perfume. Flower by cythia rowley, some of the reviews say that it resembles daisy by marc jacobs. And my mom suggested marc jacobs by marc jacobs lawd im going to be the poster chile for marc jacobs.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 10, 2010)

Last night I did go on Sephora and Order D & G Light Blue 

I won't wear clinique Happy cause my friend wears that and I know our bodies make the scents ravishing but I like to be unique.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too! I have Bvlgari, and I have Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline and the Green Jade.
> 
> JJ, thanks for the rundown on the Hanae!
> The new ones I just ordered, I got from Sephora. I'll be getting a mini roller ball of JC Couture Couture to try out. They hooked me with the email.
> ...


 

No problem just go to Sephora and get samples I do this before I purchase any scent. 

I have to wear it out for a while.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 10, 2010)

I might try this Juicy Couture Couture  I just need to go get a sample. LOL

I usually try the top 10 and then pic from there unless I have time on my hands and I hate all 10 smells then I go through and pic my main one.

I was looking all around last night on the web for the Blue Butterfly Hanae Mori and they don't sell it anymore in the 3.4 ounce bottle I am a little bothered by that. Oh well got to use her sparingly now. 

I want to check out the PINK DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

I had Lola Lempicki but gave it to a friend.  I also had a nice sample of Flowerbomb and gave it to the same friend.  I have Marc Jacobs but I don't like the smell of Gardenias.

I like Alexander McQueen's .........can't recall the name right now would have to go look.  And I LOVE Gucci By Gucci!  I could wear that all day long.

But for a minute, ya'll I was all caught up in Perfumania!  That was another addiction I successfully overcame.

Now Lawd, please, let me get this Hair Product thing in check.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 10, 2010)

Even though I have a few scents I will only use one to two parfumes a year and those have to be seperated by seasons. I don't like to mix my parfume scents. It is crazy the way I rationalize that in my head. I must have a Signature scent. LOL! Ladies I have to go to class I am late. Have a good one!


----------



## Charz (Jun 10, 2010)

I LOVE 

Flora by Gucci
Pink Sugar
DKNY Be delicious
Viva La Juicy
Lolita Lempicka


----------



## mkd (Jun 10, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am going to try to get to Sephora to get some new scents I am so into my few I have but I like atleast one new one for the year.
> 
> I don't like Chanel 5; to old for my nose!
> 
> *How does Bvlgari smell*  ?


I can't explain it but I love all the ones I have.  I don't really care for strong fruity smells though.  



IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love:
> 
> Hanae Mori
> BVL
> ...


I still half a bottle of Narciso, I was loving it but then the smell starting making me sick.  



Brownie518 said:


> Me, too! I have Bvlgari, and I have *Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline* and the Green Jade.
> 
> I love Omnia Crystalline.  The original omnia is my absoulte favorite scent ever.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 10, 2010)

I finished twisting my mini twists with my Crisco butter mix, I cowashed with HETT and left some leave in in my hair. I forgot what kinds I used but I have one more use of both and they are done.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 10, 2010)

So I used my Mozeke Samples last night the Almond Pudding and the Avocado Whipped Cream to do 6 flat twists for a twist out.

This is my first time doing this style and my twists aren't the greatest but I did practice a lot just to get 6 decent looking ones.  My hair isn't completely dry yet but it still feels soft. 

I'll either take them out tonight if I go out or tomorrow before work.  If I don't like it I'll wash it out and wear a WnG to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies....What's Up?

Look forward to Wash-Day tommorrow.  I can't wait.  It's so relaxing (even though I ain't got much hair).  It's still very therapeutic, for me.

Prolly won't use up anything....well....I take that back. 

I will finish up a box of 10 Glass Vials of Matrix Ceramides.  So, I will switch off to Skala G3 Next week for my Ceramides and see what all the 'fuss' is about.

Who knows, I may be closer to using up some other things, just can't think of what right now.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 10, 2010)

I may do my hair saturday or sunday. I have all next week off so i have time to decide. I need a sale because my milk is starting to run low.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *so i need a sale because my milk is starting to run low.*


 
Girl, I have been STALKING THAT SITE DAY & NIGHT!!!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey ladies, let see if I can catch up to perfumes I like sweet smells I have: 
Oscar De renta
Calvin 
Opium
Beyonce Heat

I use 2 vial of Matrix cera repair, 2 left (will not buy again). I used the skala fruit cocktail it and aloe vera got to go to another home


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 10, 2010)

Ot- they say opium is one of the strongest perfumes on the market, named after the street drug. Is it really that strong?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Ot- they say opium is one of the strongest perfumes on the market, named after the street drug. Is it really that strong?


 
Very, very spicy, sensual and Heavy. 

For me, it's something to be worn during the winter months.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

hey ladies.
today i woke up extra early because i wanted to hear the door when the carrier came with my laptop. you think he came. so while i was waiting i slathered my hair in hairveda cocasta oil and a plastic cap to revisit because i hadnt used cocasta in a hot minute. well when i finally rinsed it out i was like . my ends felt so rough. but i co washed with a mix of giovanni reconstructor and sas and my hair felt great. i styled with kbb hair milk and cocasta and my hair is soft so i guess cocoasta on wet hair is good but not dry hair.

i havent used anything up today but i noticed that my liter of giovanni sas is going down pretty fast and i havent even been using it everyday because i go back and forth with my aussie moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *but i noticed that my liter of giovanni sas is going down pretty fast and i havent even been using it everyday* because i go back and forth with my aussie moist.


 
Are you heavy, medium or light-handed   I know I'm heavy


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

T, i have no idea lmao. i used to think i was light with it but im starting to think im heavy handed. it helps with detangling

good news. they left my laptop with my neighbor so i have it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i have no idea lmao. i used to think i was light with it but im starting to think im heavy handed. it helps with detangling
> 
> good news. *they left my laptop with my neighbor so i have it*


 
Good @bolded.  Who's gonna hook it up for you?

IK I am heavy-handed.  I put big giant scoops of product on

Which makes me think, I may use up the rest of that 8 oz Jar of WDT tommorrow.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

i was thinking hooking it up would be easy even though im terrible with that kind of thing. but my dad will probably do it. 

i was thinking of getting another liter of sas but i think i'll pass. maybe i'll get a liter of the direct leave in, just because


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

T, are you still not sure how you feel about WDT?


----------



## mkd (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies.
> today i woke up extra early because i wanted to hear the door when the carrier came with my laptop. you think he came. so while i was waiting i slathered my hair in hairveda cocasta oil and a plastic cap to revisit because i hadnt used cocasta in a hot minute. well when i finally rinsed it out i was like . my ends felt so rough. but i co washed with a mix of giovanni reconstructor and sas and my hair felt great. i styled with kbb hair milk and cocasta and my hair is soft so i guess cocoasta on wet hair is good but not dry hair.
> 
> i havent used anything up today but i noticed that my liter of giovanni sas is going down pretty fast and i havent even been using it everyday because i go back and forth with my aussie moist.


 Che, you make me want to co wash every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, are you still not sure how you feel about WDT?*


 
I still like Sitrinillah alot better and even Banana Brulee and even AO. 

After I use up the jar Lamara sent me (it will be awhile tho' because I am moving on to something else in my rotation)....  I'm thinking _maybe _Curl Junkie...

re: WDT:

Okay: Put it this way: I won't miss it....


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

mkd, i loooooovvvvveeeee co washing daily.

T, those "i wont miss it" conditioners get on my nerves because it not like you hate it, it just wasnt much to write home about lol.


i want more color. like really really bad. but im scared because i already have color lmao. im thinking of making an appointment for the end of the month at aveda. or just using box color. do yall think its ok to use box color over aveda color?


----------



## mkd (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd, i loooooovvvvveeeee co washing daily.
> I wish I could co wash everyday.
> 
> T, those "i wont miss it" conditioners get on my nerves because it not like you hate it, it just wasnt much to write home about lol.
> ...


 What color do you want Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd, i loooooovvvvveeeee co washing daily.
> 
> *T, those "i wont miss it" conditioners get on my nerves because it not like you hate it, it just wasnt much to write home about lol.*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah....You're Right Che. 

I don't _necessarily_ "Hate" It, but I Don't LOVE it eithererplexed 

For me, it's just kinda so-so womp. womp.

@2nd Bolded.  No, I would go back to Aveda. And this time, Demand what you Want!


----------



## mkd (Jun 10, 2010)

Che, did you use the shea moisture mask yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I have been STALKING THAT SITE DAY & NIGHT!!!


 
I am down to my last little corner of the BeeMine Luscious Hair Cream. I'll prolly use the last of it tommorrow 

Come On Now BeeMine............Where 'dat Sale At?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

mkd, no i havent used the shea moisture mask yet. i plan on using it this weekend because i plan on being out in the sun all saturday so sunday i'll need it lol.
i want more of a blonde-ish color but i want it without having to use bleach so maybe a honey color. im going to see if i can post a picture lol.

T, i was thinking going back to aveda may be best but i dont wanna pay all that money when box color is less than $10. but i know you get what you pay for.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2010)

My hair feels so good from cowashing 5 days a week but it is time to cut this ish. I can not wait until the 4th of July weekend.

Fave Perfumes:
SJP's Lovely 
Hanae Mori
Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd, no i havent used the shea moisture mask yet. i plan on using it this weekend because i plan on being out in the sun all saturday so sunday i'll need it lol.
> *i want more of a blonde-ish color but i want it without having to use bleach so maybe a honey color. im going to see if i can post a picture lol.*
> 
> T, i was thinking going back to aveda may be best but i dont wanna pay all that money when box color is less than $10. but i know you get what you pay for.


 
So, will you 'toy' around with a Rinse or Permanent Color? 

That scares me!  Especially tryna' go 'lighter'.  That makes me very nervous.

I would leave that in the hands of the 'so-called' Professionals. 

But this time, ask for the Manager or someone really "Experienced" in Highlights and You Make Sure You Call *ALL* THE SHOTS


----------



## mkd (Jun 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, will you 'toy' around with a Rinse or Permanent Color?
> 
> That scares me! Especially tryna' go 'lighter'. That makes me very nervous.
> 
> ...


 Che, I think if you are going lighter and choose to do it yourself, research it very thouroughly.  How does your hair handle color?  I would go back to aveda though


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

i used to color all the time without much thought or concern. and once i found out about moisturizing my hair didnt break. but i was relaxed then. now that im natural im not really worried about breakage because of all the conditioners i have, my worry is straightening of the curl. i dont want that at all.

T, it will be a permanant color.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> My hair feels so good from cowashing 5 days a week but it is time to cut this ish. I can not wait until the 4th of July weekend.
> 
> Fave Perfumes:
> SJP's Lovely
> ...



 It's about time for me to get a new bottle of this!!! 


 My hair has been feeling funky lately. Don't know what's going on right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i used to color all the time without much thought or concern.* and once i found out about moisturizing my hair didnt break. but i was relaxed then. now that im natural im not really worried about breakage because of all the conditioners i have, my worry is straightening of the curl. i dont want that at all.
> 
> T, it will be a *permanant color*.


 
Whatever you decide to do, just PLEASE be Careful!


----------



## mkd (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i used to color all the time without much thought or concern. and once i found out about moisturizing my hair didnt break. but i was relaxed then. now that im natural im not really worried about breakage because of all the conditioners i have, my worry is *straightening of the curl.* i dont want that at all.
> 
> T, it will be a permanant color.


 I am no expert but I think you will be fine if that is your concern


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

Ya'll....I have to admit, My Purchasing is way down.  Although I'm feining to buy something right now...

I am still doing alot better than I have in a long, long time. 

I will continue to challenge myself monthly (no buy).  Hope Brownie & La stays with me. 

Hopefully, I can get this 'Vice' Under Control once and for all.


----------



## mkd (Jun 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll....I have to admit, My Purchasing is way down. Although I'm feining to buy something right now...
> 
> I am still doing alot better than I have in a long, long time.
> 
> ...


 T, I want to buy something too.  Interestingly though, the only line I am feeling right now is HV.  I actually feel like I have staples.  The only new thing  I want to try is the KC poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, I want to buy something too.* Interestingly though, the only line I am feeling right now is HV. I actually feel like I have staples. The only new thing I want to try is the KC poo.


 
Girl, and I don't know 'what' I want. 

I thought about the Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme Conditioner  Heard alot of "good stuff" about it, but never tried......or Darcy's Hair Milk (also, never tried).

Tryna' wait to see what BeeMine is gonna do...before I shoot my shot!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

thanx mkd, i hope you are right because thats my only concern.

T, you have been doing very well with cutting down the purchases

i want something too but i dont know what. i thought about buying the kbb mask which i really want and she has $5 shipping which is great. but then i want something new. but i think for right now i will stick with staples until i knock some other stuff out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx mkd, i hope you are right because thats my only concern.
> 
> *T, you have been doing very well with cutting down the purchases*
> 
> *i want something too but i dont know what. i thought about buying the kbb mask which i really want and she has $5 shipping which is great.* but then i want something new. but i think for right now i will stick with staples until i knock some other stuff out.


 
Yeah, I have.  I'm trying.  April was such a Sin & A Shame 

I spent like a Crazy Woman

I hope she has that Buy 2 Get 1 Free on the Hair Milk(s) again Soon.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, and I don't know 'what' I want.
> 
> I thought about the *Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme Conditioner*  Heard alot of "good stuff" about it, but never tried......or Darcy's Hair Milk (also, never tried).
> 
> Tryna' wait to see what BeeMine is gonna do...before I shoot my shot!




This conditioner is ! I think you will love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *This conditioner is ! I think you will love it! *


 
If BeeMine doesn't have a Sale soon  I will break down and get this.  What scents have you tried?  

I was gonna try the Buttercream and/or the Honey Pear


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

honey pear sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2010)

I Shoulda' Jumped on that Jasmines when it was B1 Get 1 Free, but I was tryna' be good _then_.....:littleang

I wanna try that Avacado Silk Conditioner (Masque), but it's a little 'pricey' for the size.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 10, 2010)

T, in the Babassu Xtreme and the Avocado & Silk, I've had the following flavors:

Hello Sugar 
Vanilla Buttercream
Pineapple
Mango Peach
Lemon Sugar


----------



## chebaby (Jun 10, 2010)

i just purchased kbb hair mask. if i decide to color then i need this on hand because this is my super conditioner. for my hair its better than aveda drt even though i love that too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 11, 2010)

I cowashed my flat twist out.  It didn't look horrible but I wasn't feeling it.  The ends of some of them were poofy and some areas didn't get much of a pattern.  I'm glad to say that I at least did a whole head of them.  Next time I know how I need to do it so it will look decent.

I used the Almond Pudding and the Avocado Whipped Cream on those twists and the ones tonight.  What I noticed is that the Cream has some hold to it.  Not a crunchy hard hold but a nice soft hold that will probably let me get away with this twist out all weekend without having to twist at night.

I also noticed that the Cream has protein in it and when I cowashed I could feel my hair being a tad hard.  I used the tresemme naturals and my hair felt way better just cowashing.  These twists I went a little lighter on the Cream.  I only have half of the Pudding sample left (the scent lingers)


----------



## Ltown (Jun 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Shoulda' Jumped on that Jasmines when it was B1 Get 1 Free, but I was tryna' be good _then_.....:littleang
> 
> I wanna try that *Avacado Silk Conditioner (Masque*), but it's a little 'pricey' for the size.


 
I do love that conditioner and you are on point it's expensive. I'm look for local conditioner with silk protein it really makes my hair soft.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 11, 2010)

Just left the beemine site and they have a new daily moisturizing conditioner and larger sizes, i don't see no dc or sale though. Patiently waiting to order.


----------



## Charz (Jun 11, 2010)

I need to buy some coconut milk to mix with my Anita Grant Rhassoul cubes.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 11, 2010)

For those who were waiting for the buy 2 get 1 for KBB they have it for the weekend.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I resisted the urge to get the liter of giovanni's SAS conditioner.  I have a half of liter of kenra MC and a 1/4 gallon of Elucence con.  

I am going to use the deep fuel for the first time today.  I am debating if I want to sit under the dryer.  Sigh.  I haven't roller set in 2 weeks but I am going out tonight.  Decisions Decisions

I have a lot of perfumes.  I just found out that my brother gf is my perfume twin.

Right now I am loving:
Gucci Rush (this is getting harder to find too)
Juicy Couture Couture
Bvlgari Pour Femme Eau de Parfum 

I won't list everything else I have you all would give me the side eye.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 11, 2010)

Contemplating whether I should take these minitwists  out even though I just put them in. My little sisters friend said she would braid my hair if I gave her some of the brownies I made. Heck, she wants brownies, brownies she will get!! Not sure if I should take them out and wash it all or just leave it in a twistout/detangled state for her to braid or if I should just wait a few days and have her braid it early next week. I am not really sure if she has done "my type of hair" before. She is biracial and has no curl to her head whatsoever, so who knowserplexed.

I am looking at the Beemine site since everyone is raving about it and I think that when I use a bit more up I will try the samples to see how it works. The full prices for the products is a bit much but if it works I just might have to cave.

I still havent used anything up, Im getting there though.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 11, 2010)

Beemine and Mozeke samples will be the first things I buy.  All the good reviews have worn me down, and if it doesn't work for me I can give it to my sister or my cousins.

Oh, and since everyone is talking about perfumes...I hardly ever wear it, I honestly have 3 almost full perfumes and I am not sure when I bought them. They remind me of the smell of flowers. I hate harsh and strong scents.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I resisted the urge to get the liter of giovanni's SAS conditioner. I have a half of liter of kenra MC and a 1/4 gallon of Elucence con.
> 
> ...


 
I did like Gucci Rush as well my sister gave me that I ran out. Sorry to hear it is hard to find. Just like my Blue Butterfly


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2010)

afroveda must really be working hard. yall know i ordered the 16oz pur whipped gelly. well i got it today. i wasnt gonna look in the jar because i already have an opened jar but im glad i did because the jar is filled to the top with HEMP SEED LOCK TWIST AND ROLL BUTTER lmao.
so im gonna email her now because i want my damn pur whipped gelly.

oh and i got my lock soc today and i love it. in fact i plan on wearing it out tomorrow since i assume its gonna be hot hot hot and i will be out all day.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 11, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> I have a lot of perfumes.  I just found out that my brother gf is my perfume twin.
> 
> Right now I am loving:
> Gucci Rush (this is getting harder to find too)
> ...



...I really don't think we would.  I sure know I wouldn't, not with all these bottles I have lined up in here.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 11, 2010)

T must be somewhere tearing up KBB on that B2G1 she's been dying for! 

Charz, you hair looks so pretty in that siggy!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *For those who were waiting for the buy 2 get 1 for KBB they have it for the weekend.*


 
Thanks Girl, I was lurking at work and placed my order



Brownie518 said:


> *T must be somewhere tearing up KBB on that B2G1 she's been dying for!*


 
Girl, you know It 

Chile.....I hurried up and placed my order (at work) before Ya'll jumped straight into the mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

I used up my Alba Botancia Deep Hydrating Conditioner. 

And yes, I cut that Bottle opened and got every drop out.

Will come back and Edit this post 'if' I use up the Jessicurl WDT!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Ladies! 

I used up Burt's Bees Grapefruit conditioner and a NTM Triple Moisture Leave-in.
I haven't purchased anything new lately.
The bottle of CON Shampoo (green) should be finished this week.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2010)

i have been thinking about locks lately. i want the but i know i will miss my out hair too much.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 11, 2010)

Used up a Patene Nature Fusion this morning. The end is almost in sight. I only have 1 more bottle left .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a tiny corner left of WDT.erplexed  I will use it next wash day with Afroveda Ashliii Amla.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Just left BeeMine's Site.erplexed  

All I Saw was The Supa' Sizes, I saw nothing about a Sale.

Oh Well.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2010)

im going to look at bee mine site to see the new conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2010)

it has cupuacu butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 11, 2010)

Used up a 32 oz Nature's gate  aloe conditioner (already have 2 more no need to repurchase ) and a jar of  DB mvsc.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm giving away FC/SB skala the petrolatum make my hair waxy.  I've tried the Bee mine curly butter with no success.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm giving away FC/SB skala the petrolatum make my hair waxy. *I've tried the Bee mine curly butter with no success.*


 
I haven't heard too many 'good things' about this one Ltown.  Now the Luscious Honey, that's the Truff.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not in this challenge but I have been trying to make a conscious effort to use up some stuff before I buy more. I'm trying to make a point of using up one of my many bottles of cond. before I move on to the next.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay Ya'll.....I'm liking this Afroveda Ms. Bree's Hydrating Hair Cream....

Okay, So....Why is it $19.95?  I'm using a 1 ounce sample Che sent me. 

Now I want it

Lemme know next time Afroveda has a Sale  I ain't buying it unless it's reasonably priced & on Sale.  

$19.95 is waaaay outta my price range (for that), especially when I can get Karens for $16.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2010)

well i think she prices her seven line more because she uses better ingredients. i know the ashlii amala had some expensive ingredients in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *well i think she prices her seven line more because she uses better ingredients.* i know the ashlii amala had some expensive ingredients in it.


 
With "SHIPPING" It is $25.00! 

It'll have to be on Sale or Free Shipping or something before, I'll even consider purchasing it.


----------



## mkd (Jun 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> With "SHIPPING" It is $25.00!
> 
> It'll have to be on Sale or Free Shipping or something before, I'll even consider purchasing it.


 That is too much, how many ounces is it T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> That is too much, how many ounces is it T?


 
I honestly couldn't tell if it is 8 or 16 ounces???erplexed  Do you know Che

What ever the size is, it's too expensive. 


I'll get it tho' if she has a Sale.  (And only then). 

Until then, I'll have to make myself happy with my KBB


----------



## mkd (Jun 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I honestly couldn't tell if it is 8 or 16 ounces???erplexed Do you know Che
> 
> What ever the size is, it's too expensive.
> 
> ...


 That price isn't bad for 16 oz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

mkd said:


> That price isn't bad for 16 oz.


 
mk:  Look on the site and see if you can figure out how many ounces it is.erplexed  

It's under her "Seven" Line.


----------



## mkd (Jun 11, 2010)

T, interestingly that is the only product that does not have the ounces in the description.  I think its 8 though.  Everything else is, and it looks to be about the same size as the product beneath it.  That is wayyyy too much IMO.


----------



## mkd (Jun 11, 2010)

I just saw that 8 oz of ashlii amala is $23.95.  Wow really??? Guess I won't be trying thaterplexed


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 11, 2010)

All I have to say is I want a RELAXER! yesterday   

I now have to reschedule my appt. because I cancelled tomorrow 

So I text her like ten minutes ago. 

Got's to save my hair money up to go get my hair did! LOL


----------



## Day36 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey ladies. 

Yeah, Afroveda prices have always ensured that I didnt buy any of her products...not even the sample pack 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 11, 2010)

chebaby said:


> it has cupuacu butter



Che, you don't like cupuacu??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> All I have to say is I want a RELAXER! yesterday
> 
> I now have to reschedule my appt. because I cancelled tomorrow
> 
> ...


 


Day36 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> *Yeah, Afroveda prices have always ensured that I didnt buy any of her products...not even the sample pack *
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


 

 To Both of these Posts!  Ya'll A Mess!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Che, you don't like *cupuacu??*


Speaking of Cupuacu, I loved that Alba Botanica Deep Hydration Conditioner with Cupuacu, Jojoba Oil and Coco Butter.  It smelled like a Dream and it worked great.  

I would most definitely buy this product again.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I honestly couldn't tell if it is 8 or 16 ounces???erplexed  Do you know Che
> 
> What ever the size is, it's too expensive.
> 
> ...



Too bad she only did her Monday Mania sales in May. She needs to bring those joints back or something. For real


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Too bad she only did her Monday Mania sales in May. *She needs to bring those joints back or something. For real*


 
And Bring Them Krazy Prices Down.  I see why Shay went Ghost on Her 

I guess I can always venture on over to Komaza and/or Jasmines........


----------



## chebaby (Jun 11, 2010)

im pretty sure the miss bree is only 8oz. she aint THAT nice for it to be 16oz

and i wouldnt say i dont like cupuacu butter but so far everything i have used with it has done bad things to my hairerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2010)

Welll....Imma leave Ms. Bree Alone.

Maybe 4th of July Weekend something may jump-off over there with them high priced products.

I bought my KBB today, so I'm good.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 11, 2010)

From Hairveda:

*Don't  forget! Tomorrow Almond Glaze 6.00, Moist Condition PRO 6.00, Get a  Free Ultra Comb with $40.00 Purchase, Urban Aroma Soaps 3 for $9!*


----------



## Day36 (Jun 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Cupuacu, I loved that Alba Botanica Deep Hydration Conditioner with Cupuacu, Jojoba Oil and Coco Butter.  It smelled like a Dream and it worked great.
> 
> I would most definitely buy this product again.



Urm, from where and how much does dat dere cost?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 12, 2010)

So I've come to a final verdict on the Avocado Whipped Cream...can not use this for my twist outs  My hair is a little stiff, flat, and not soft.  And my ends are poofy and I don't know why.

I think this will be saved for the winter time when I'm wearing twists and need the added protein to keep my hair right.  A little definitely goes a long way because I've used the sample twice and barely put a dent in it.

I like the Hair Milk/Babassou Twisting Cream combo or the Almond Pudding with something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *Urm, from where and how much does dat dere cost?*


 
About $8.00. 

It smells & feels so good!  You should be able to find it locally anywhere that has a good supply of Alba Botanica Products (it's their "Rainforest" Collection) It's in a Dark brown bottle with Green Labeling.

I ordered mine from vitaglo.com tho'


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I've come to a final verdict on the Avocado Whipped Cream...can not use this for my twist outs My hair is a little stiff, flat, and not soft. And my ends are poofy and I don't know why.
> 
> I think this will be saved for the winter time when I'm wearing twists and need the added protein to keep my hair right. A little definitely goes a long way because I've used the sample twice and barely put a dent in it.
> 
> I like the Hair Milk/Babassou Twisting Cream combo or the Almond Pudding with something else.


 
Am I gonna be the only one that actually liked the Avacado Whipped Cream

btw:  I picked up a bottle of MoistPRO since it was 6 bucks  I woulda' got some Almond Glaze (which I love) but I have 2 already.

Why Couldn't Sitrinillah been on Sale


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 12, 2010)

good morning ladies!

Ive decided to go natural! I see so many ladies here in NYC with natural hair and I think I wont be answering the call of the creamy crack anymore! Of course I see fabulous relaxed heads here, but its not the same! 

Of course...Ill still be a PJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> *Ive decided to go natural!* I see so many ladies here in NYC with natural hair and I think *I wont be answering the call of the creamy crack anymore!* Of course I see fabulous relaxed heads here, but its not the same!
> 
> Of course...Ill still be a PJ!


 
WOW! WnS!  I hate to 'lose' you 

So, are you ready for the Big Transition?????

Can't wait to follow you through that Journey.  Wishing you The Best Hun.


----------



## Day36 (Jun 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> Ive decided to go natural! I see so many ladies here in NYC with natural hair and I think I wont be answering the call of the creamy crack anymore! Of course I see fabulous relaxed heads here, but its not the same!
> 
> Of course...Ill still be a PJ!




Awwww. we'll do it together!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 12, 2010)

Im ready. Next week is 14wks without a relaxer and I think Im doing pretty well with this transition. The creamy crack DOES call me at times...its telling me to come back! I feel good about my decision and I cant wait to see how Ill do with this. My cousin is transitioning too...so maybe it can be a family thang!



IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! WnS! I hate to 'lose' you
> 
> *So, are you ready for the Big Transition????*?
> 
> Can't wait to follow you through that Journey. Wishing you The Best Hun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> *Im ready. Next week is 14wks without a relaxer and I think Im doing pretty well with this transition.* The creamy crack DOES call me at times...its telling me to come back! I feel good about my decision and I cant wait to see how Ill do with this. My cousin is transitioning too...so maybe it can be a family thang!


 
Well, you have enough Natcha's up in this thread and on the board in general to assist you along your way! 

And up in here they have a wealth of information and an _exhaustive list_ of 'product recommendations'

Naturally us _crack-heads_ will be 'cheering' for you as well! 

Looking forward to seeing you Tranform......


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 12, 2010)

we sure will. I hope I can make it a year w/o a relaxer! Call me later and tell me about the apartment search. 



Day36 said:


> Awwww. we'll do it together!


----------



## mkd (Jun 12, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> From Hairveda:
> 
> *Don't forget! Tomorrow Almond Glaze 6.00, Moist Condition PRO 6.00, Get a Free Ultra Comb with $40.00 Purchase, Urban Aroma Soaps 3 for $9!*


Aww man!  I wish there was more stuff on sale.  I want to try the almond glaze but there isn't anything else I need from them right now. 



washnset said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> Ive decided to go natural! I see so many ladies here in NYC with natural hair and I think I wont be answering the call of the creamy crack anymore! Of course I see fabulous relaxed heads here, but its not the same!
> 
> Of course...Ill still be a PJ!


That is great WNS!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 12, 2010)

Good morning, im going to wash my hair today with elucence, detangle and condition with mbc. Dc with homemade dc and braid with lucious and deja's. Im going to have to break down and get my order with bm, i can't wait any longer. I know as soon as i do there will be a sale. I might hold off until tommorrow.

@ brownie- i got that lola, she is on her way.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2010)

washnset said:


> good morning ladies!
> 
> Ive decided to go natural! I see so many ladies here in NYC with natural hair and I think I wont be answering the call of the creamy crack anymore! Of course I see fabulous relaxed heads here, but its not the same!
> 
> Of course...Ill still be a PJ!


 
Great, congratulations! PJ is PJ regardless of hair type or process;  relax, natural, wig, etc.... 

I used up 2 more skala products today.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 12, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> From Hairveda:
> 
> *Don't  forget! Tomorrow Almond Glaze 6.00, Moist Condition PRO 6.00, Get a  Free Ultra Comb with $40.00 Purchase, Urban Aroma Soaps 3 for $9!*



Its a good thing I wont let myself buy this!


----------



## mkd (Jun 12, 2010)

I  washed and DC my hair last night but I just took my kids swimming so i am going to wash again.  I don't think I will DC again though.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 12, 2010)

Out of sheer boredom I decided to braid my 2 strand twists. I grabbed 6 twists for each braid and went crazy on my entire head, washed with HE TT and sealed with some leave in that just wont go away. So now I look like Coolio.


----------



## Charz (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm going to Capitol Pride today and I am wearing a WnG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Charz said:


> I'm going to Capitol Pride today and I am wearing a WnG


 
Who Dat' in Your Siggy?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

*cough* okay....now back to Hair......

I used up my 8oz Jar of BeeMine Luscious.  Was hoping there would be a Saleerplexed  I'm baffled by that.  

And all those Large New Products, but NO DISCOUNT

Anyway, sitting her baggying now with the BeeMine and a little Kukui Nut Oil.  Will baggy most of the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Awwww. we'll do it together!


 
All this time Day, I thought you were already Natural


----------



## Day36 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh, no not yet T. Im 10 months post though. I still have yet to go. Im trying to go for at least 2 years...idk about that one! lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Oh, no not yet T. Im 10 months post though. I still have yet to go. Im trying to go for at least 2 years...idk about that one! lol.


 
WOW!  10 Months Post, You are almost there.


----------



## Day36 (Jun 12, 2010)

Im trying. I just got through the rough patch, so lets hope things keep going up!


----------



## mkd (Jun 12, 2010)

I just finished a KCKT.  I have another one already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm Glad we're using stuff up. 

I finally 'feel' like I am getting rid of some stuff and can actually see my stash some-what going down finally. YAY! 

But that's because I haven't added to it significantly. 

Imma keep using up stuff.  It's a slow-go, but Imma keep working on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Will be introducing Ashlii Amla into my rotation and prolly this Origins Rich Rewards.  Will rotate those 2 with Sitrinillah. 

The Ashlii is already opened, so I will start on that one next wash day with the remaining corner of my WDT.

Will also try MoistPRO as a Co-Wash next week to see how it works as a Co-Washer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 12, 2010)

La, I can't wait to get my new perfumes!! Today, I'm going to wear Very Hollywood. 

I will be doing my hair real late tonight, probably around 2am. I don't know if I'll use anything up, though. We'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will be introducing Ashlii Amla into my rotation and prolly this *Origins Rich Rewards. *Will rotate those 2 with Sitrinillah.
> 
> The Ashlii is already opened, so I will start on that one next wash day with the remaining corner of my WDT.
> 
> Will also try MoistPRO as a Co-Wash next week to see how it works as a Co-Washer.


 
Decided to throw SheScentIt Green Tea & Grapefruit into the rotation instead of Origins.  

I've had the SSI for a minute and want to use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *La, I can't wait to get my new perfumes!! Today, I'm going to wear Very Hollywood. *
> 
> I will be doing my hair real late tonight, probably around 2am. I don't know if I'll use anything up, though. We'll see.


 Ya'll ain't pulling me back into the Perfume Haze! 

I crawled out of that _addiction_ and I'm not going back.

btw:  I forgot to mention Verasce Crystal and Versace Noir.


----------



## mkd (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I like HV phyto conditioner.  My hair looks and feels really nice today.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am exhausted! Did an all day training for summer camp staff today and my athletes are in Richmond competing in the Special Olympics state games this weekend. One of them claims he doesn't have a ride home from the drop off spot once they get back here. Trying to work on that . 

I finished Millcreek Henna this morning. I have 1 back up.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2010)

My laptop is in the shop so I have to use the desk top, I sit up at work on the computer all week so my lazy but don't want to sit up during the weekend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2010)

I Did really bad this weekend, with my purchases. 

Boredom & Frustration I guess.

I bought KBB yesterday, and I bought HV MoistPRO this a.m.  And then.....  I noticed CurlMart now has Darcy's Botanicals and I bought the Transitioning Hair Cream and the Pumpkinseed Conditioner and the Hair Milk.

I Gotta Get a Grip!  I may try to Sell one of my Mozeke Avacado Hair Cream I had 2.  

Might see if there's any interest out there.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 12, 2010)

^^ In a few weeks, I want to try some Cocoa Bean oil, the Peach Kernel oil, and that Pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> La, I can't wait to get my new perfumes!! Today, I'm going to wear Very Hollywood.
> 
> I will be doing my hair real late tonight, probably around 2am. I don't know if I'll use anything up, though. We'll see.


 
I ordered from fragrance.net because they had 15%off code, they shipped the same day so my lola will be here wendsday. 

I took a nap earlier so i will be up all night, i want to wash my hair but dh has to work in the morning. He gets up in a few hours so i will wait until then. I think he has been using my luscious, because a few days ago he asked me what the stuff was with the little bee on it. I said its hair stuff. It doesn't smell too lady like and it looks like some is missing out the jar. I haven't smelled it on him but im usually in the shower when he is getting ready for work. He better dab in that crisco and leave my stuff alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *He better dab in that crisco and leave my stuff alone.*


 Girl, Why Are you so Crazy!  

I busted out laughing when I read this post.

Girl, Leave that man alone and let him use some of that BeeMine 

Now you can get the 16 oz Jar and let him share it.

You are tooooo funny.  I really needed that Laugh!

_*making that man use crisco*_


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 13, 2010)

Charz said:


> Link to previous thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=448802



You and your fiancé look like such a sweet couple . I hope it all works out for the both of you


----------



## Charz (Jun 13, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> You and your fiancé look like such a sweet couple . I hope it all works out for the both of you




Ha we broke up. It's all good though


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Why Are you so Crazy!
> 
> I busted out laughing when I read this post.
> 
> ...


 
I already share with my child, i ain't sharing with both of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I already share with my child, i ain't sharing with both of them.


 
I am still disappointed she didn't have a Sale this week.  You could always buy him  a 'sample' just for him (next time you order).  It lasts a long time too.

Gon' Girl, help a Brutha' out!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am still disappointed she didn't have a Sale this week. You could always buy him a 'sample' just for him (next time you order). It lasts a long time too.
> 
> Gon' Girl, help a Brutha' out!


 
Naw he only needs a little so i guess i will share. I ordered this morning, i can't wait any longer. I will still probably run out of hair milk before it gets here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Naw he only needs a little so i guess i will share. I ordered this morning, i can't wait any longer. *I will still probably run out of hair milk before it gets here.*


 
I Hope Not!

She usually ships fast!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 13, 2010)

I ordered from Bluebeez the other day when everything was 10% off and got my box 2 days later!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I ordered from Bluebeez the other day when everything was 10% off and got my box 2 days later!!*


 
They're Super Fast.  

So is BeautyOfNewYork.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 13, 2010)

I can't wait to try the SSI Reconstructor this week!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't wait to try the SSI Reconstructor this week!!!*


 
Lemme know!  Ooo!  I can't wait until you use it too! 

You know, I have a 'weakness' for reconstructors.  Lemme know how the Okra works out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll send you some, and some of the Marshmallow Creme, too!


I really need to try and get some sleep before work!! I'll be back around 7, before the game comes on!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I'll send you some, and some of the Marshmallow Creme, too!*
> 
> 
> I really need to try and get some sleep before work!! I'll be back around 7, before the game comes on!!!


 
Girl, no worries!  You only have 4 ounces of that stuff.  Enjoy Your Stuff.

That's one reason I didn't buy (at that time) because it's only 4 ounces.

Talk to you Later!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jun 13, 2010)

Charz said:


> Ha we broke up. It's all good though



Oh  I really had no idea . I'm glad you're doing good though


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay ladies, I don't mean to crash this thread but I really need some help. I want to try some curling cremes/custards/puddings or however they come to give my hair some curl and shine without breaking my wallet and I know this is the place to get some valuable and useful info on htis subject. 

I have been checking out Aforveda, Qhemet Biologics and Miss Jessie but the latter is wayyyy too expensive to keep in my haircare arsenal. I need the skinny on what you ladies think would help. I want something for a great twist-out, braid-out, and curl definition.

Any other products you've tried that gave you great results, please share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charz (Jun 13, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I don't mean to crash this thread but I really need some help. I want to try some curling cremes/custards/puddings or however they come to give my hair some curl and shine without breaking my wallet and I know this is the place to get some valuable and useful info on htis subject.
> 
> I have been checking out Aforveda, Qhemet Biologics and Miss Jessie but the latter is wayyyy too expensive to keep in my haircare arsenal. I need the skinny on what you ladies think would help. I want something for a great twist-out, braid-out, and curl definition.
> 
> Any other products you've tried that gave you great results, please share. Thanks in advance.



I love KCCC. It seems to work well for type 4 hair. You will need to use some kinda leave-in underneath to combat the dryness. If you PM me your address I can send you a sample.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

In the mean time, I'm gonna go stalk Charz's YT channel.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Charz said:


> I love KCCC. It seems to work well for type 4 hair. You will need to use some kinda leave-in underneath to combat the dryness. If you PM me your address I can send you a sample.


 
OMG! Seriously? I'll be right on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

IK Che and Some others Like Kinky Curly Knot Today (KCKT) as well and also in combination with the KCCC.

You might want to check that out too at Curlmart.com  They seem to be reasonably priced.


----------



## mkd (Jun 13, 2010)

Aggie, like Charz said I LOVE  KCCC too.  BUT only when used with the KCKT.  Otherwise I get very crunchy jheri curlish hair.  I was about to give up on it and then tried the KCKT.  I love both of those products.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Che and Some others Like Kinky Curly Knot Today (KCKT) as well and also in combination with the KCCC.
> 
> You might want to check that out too at Curlmart.com They seem to be reasonably priced.


 You know I never thought about getting the KCKT but I may now. 

*Hey Charz,* do you know how to use the KCKT in conjunction with the KCCC? On your YT channel, I think I remember that you use the Qhemet Burdock Root with the KCCC but have you tried the KCKT as well?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> Aggie, like Charz said I LOVE KCCC too. BUT only when used with the KCKT. Otherwise I get very crunchy jheri curlish hair. I was about to give up on it and then tried the KCKT. I love both of those products.


 
Ah, I was just asking Charz about this. Thank you mkd. But how do you use it though? Do you mix them togther or do you put on one before the other?


----------



## mkd (Jun 13, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Ah, I was just asking Charz about this. Thank you mkd. But how do you use it though? Do you mix them togther or do you put on one before the other?


 Aggie, I co wash and comb my hair out in the shower first.  Then I use the KCKT very liberally.  Then I use a very very small amount of KCCC over the knot today.  I don't rake it through.  I just apply it in large sections.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

See....Aggie, we are very helpful up in this PJ Thread! 

We have a great group of Ladies.....

They even got me knowing how they use their products (and I'm relaxed)

But I pay good attention.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 13, 2010)

I get the best twist outs using  kccc, koils by nature gel or komaza's califia pudding with a good butter or leave in under them.
They're all moisturizing but there is no crunch with the califia pudding.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2010)

Charz said:


> Ha we broke up. It's all good though


 
OMG I didn't know this. Sorry to hear that but everything happens for a reason and it was perfect timing IMO--before you got married.

LC--Thanks for the mention of the coupon for Fragrance.net. I wanted to buy some perfume to reward myself for losing 20 lbs so I got me some D&G The One from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> LC--Thanks for the mention of the coupon for Fragrance.net. I wanted to buy some perfume to reward myself for losing 20 lbs so I got me some *D&G The One from there.*


 
Good Choice and Kudos to Your Weight Loss and All your Efforts! 

Good Job!  20 lbs definitely deserves a reward!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> OMG I didn't know this. Sorry to hear that but everything happens for a reason and it was perfect timing IMO--before you got married.
> 
> LC--Thanks for the mention of the coupon for Fragrance.net. I wanted to buy some perfume to reward myself for losing 20 lbs so I got me some D&G The One from there.


 
Your welcome shay and congrats on your weightloss, that 15% helps alot. I like thier fast service so far, def will be going back for all my smell goods.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> See....Aggie, we are very helpful up in this PJ Thread!
> 
> We have a great group of Ladies.....
> 
> ...


 
Girl I see that and thank God you do. I love the team effort in this thread, always have. 

It's just that you ladies keep me wanting all this stuff:lovedrool: that I have to keep my eyes covered:covereyes to any new products you ladies rave about. 

I know that ain't gonna happen so that was why I was trying to stay out for a while. I really need to get my credit card bill and spending under control.

Case in point,  I went on Charz's YT channel and before I know it, I was purchasing those Magic Star Detangling combs and brushes by Sagermann (sp?) based on her review. 

This is a downright shame - I have no self-control when it comes to hair products. I had it under control for a minute, then wham! It was all shot to hell. 

I will still try to use up a lot of what I have left and limit what I purchase or keep the purchases smaller than I usually do. I usually purchase gallon and litre sizes, I may have to keep them smaller than this.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I get the best twist outs using kccc, koils by nature gel or* komaza's califia pudding* with a good butter or leave in under them.
> They're all moisturizing but there is no crunch with the califia pudding.


 
I have been eyeing Komaza products for a minute but wasn't sure what to purchase. Thanks for sharing this chg. Why do you sue a butter with it? Is it that the califia pudding doesn't hold up well on it's own?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> OMG I didn't know this. Sorry to hear that but everything happens for a reason and it was perfect timing IMO--before you got married.
> 
> 
> *I am sorry to hear this too Charzboss. I pray you are doing well and keeping strong.*
> LC--Thanks for the mention of the coupon for Fragrance.net. I wanted to buy some perfume to reward myself for losing 20 lbs so I got me some D&G The One from there.


 
Wow shay, that's amazing on the 20lbs lost. I need to lose the same amount of weight right now myself and I have to be honest, I really lack the motivation. Maybe I should join the gym again.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> Aggie, I co wash and comb my hair out in the shower first. Then I use the KCKT very liberally. Then I use a very very small amount of KCCC over the knot today. I don't rake it through. I just apply it in large sections.


 
Thanks mkd.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 13, 2010)

I use the coconut curl spray under the califia pudding and a butter under the other two; a butter will be too much under the califia for me.
The hold of the califia isn't very strong but the definition I get is outstanding; my twistouts last about 3 days before it starts looking like a chunky fro.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> OMG I didn't know this. Sorry to hear that but everything happens for a reason and it was perfect timing IMO--before you got married.
> 
> LC--*Thanks for the mention of the coupon for Fragrance.net. I wanted to buy some perfume to reward myself for losing 20 lbs so I got me some D&G The One from there*.



 Good for you, Shay!!! 

I love Fragrance.net, also. Long time customer here . I got more Miss Dior Cherie with the coupon, and something for SO for his birthday.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 13, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I use the coconut curl spray under the califia pudding and a butter under the other two; a butter will be too much under the califia for me.
> The hold of the califia isn't very strong but the definition I get is outstanding; my twistouts last about 3 days before it starts looking like a chunky fro.


 Okay now I understand. This makes perfect sense. Thanks hun. I like having great curl definition that keeps well for a while. I found out that this is half the battle for my natural hair.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 13, 2010)

hey everyone
i clarified my hair 3 times today. i hate curl shampoo lol. it doesnt strip my hair but it doesnt lather and its so thick. a clarifying shampoo that doesnt lather is strange to me. but i didnt have time to deep condition so i just conditioned with giovanni sas and then styled a puff with kbb milk and kbb cream. i forgot how much i love the cream but it is amazing.
my hair feels great but im going to deep condition on dry hair now with shea moisture shea butter deep conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 13, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> OMG I didn't know this. Sorry to hear that but everything happens for a reason and it was perfect timing IMO--before you got married.
> 
> LC--Thanks for the mention of the coupon for Fragrance.net. I wanted to buy some perfume to reward myself for losing 20 lbs so I got me some D&G The One from there.


 
Congratulations Shay, you kept that quiet! I have that D&G love it!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Choice and Kudos to Your Weight Loss and All your Efforts!
> 
> Good Job! 20 lbs definitely deserves a reward!


 


La Colocha said:


> Your welcome shay and congrats on your weightloss, that 15% helps alot. I like thier fast service so far, def will be going back for all my smell goods.


 


Aggie said:


> Wow shay, that's amazing on the 20lbs lost. I need to lose the same amount of weight right now myself and I have to be honest, I really lack the motivation. Maybe I should join the gym again.


 


Brownie518 said:


> Good for you, Shay!!!
> 
> I love Fragrance.net, also. Long time customer here . I got more Miss Dior Cherie with the coupon, and something for SO for his birthday.


 


Ltown said:


> Congratulations Shay, you kept that quiet! I have that D&G love it!


 
 Thanks again, ladies !

Aggie--What has helped me is I am taking classes that I am paying for and some are free through work.  Also I am doing some of these classes with friends/coworkers. Not stressing myself out or beating myself up when I "don't do what I'm supposed to do" has helped too. This has been the most laid back I have ever been about losing weight and its working .  

I've decided not to repurchase WDT. I still have a ways to go with my gallon but once I finish I am done.  I forgot I like Komaza's dc. So I have sitrinillah, komaza's intense moisture therapy, shea moisture shea butter dc, and if I really wanted to Claudie's moisturizing conditioner. Claudie's I would probably use more for cowashing though.  I really don't like buying one product from a company anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

Thinking about next week's Regi. 

I should use up the remainder of my MoistPRO and the remainder of one jar of WDT.  I still have one jar of WDT left.

I will be Steaming with Ashlii Amla and I am looking forward to that.  I will also be trying out this Skala for my Ceramides replacement of Matrix.  So, we'll see how that works out too.

I'm good on daily moisturizers now (which was one thing I was lacking) so I am set with those now too.  I'm constantly worrying about how to keep my hair uber moisturized underneath da' wig.  

So, I now have a nice supply of daily moisturizers i.e. Hair Milks, Hair Creams.......So, I'm good with that now.  I hope I like Darcy's.....


----------



## chebaby (Jun 13, 2010)

i have a mix of shea moisture shea butter mask and coconut oil in my hair right now. i dont know when i will rinse it out because it is sooooo hot im just lazy right now. but its too hot to slep with a plast cap on my head so i know i wont keep it in too much longer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 13, 2010)

Good evening Ladies,

Congrats Shay!!

I just came from my grandparents house.  I wouldn't have gone but they said I had a package (I ship all my stuff to them).  Now I know I order a lot but I didn't order anything since I'm on a semi no buy  Well I had a package of samples from Mozeke  I don't know if she sent them because I didn't order during the sale since I had just order or if she resent them by accident.

However it worked out I'm counting my blessings on this one.  Service like this can keep me as a customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^

There's Nothing Like great customer service!  Enjoy your samples.....


----------



## chebaby (Jun 13, 2010)

ummmm i just realized afroveda hasnt emailed me back yet. but it the weekend so ill wait till tomorrow to email her again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *ummmm i just realized afroveda hasnt emailed me back yet. but it the weekend so ill wait till tomorrow to email her again.*


 
Does she owe you product Che?  What's up? 

Girl, I still want that Ms. Bree  Even though I got Darcy's.

When/If she ever goes to Curlmart, I will get it from them.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Good for you, Shay!!!
> 
> I love Fragrance.net, also. Long time customer here . I got more Miss Dior Cherie with the coupon, and something for *SO for his birthday*.


 
To the bolded, i fogot about fathers day, i could have gotten them something but i was only thinking of myself, so selfish.

I washed my hair with something different today, i bought dark and lovely moisture seal 3n1 conditioning shampoo at sally's yesterday. Don't even ask my why i just picked it up. Turns out to work pretty well, it also has honeyquat in it. It didn't strip my hair at all even though it has sulfates. I may try the condtioner and the dc.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like that WDT but a gallon I think the PJ in me won't let settle and stay with one product


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I really like that WDT but a gallon *I think the PJ in me won't let settle and stay with one product*


 
Me either Ltown.  I have 50-11 different product lines and......I enjoy most of them!  Variety is the Spice of Life.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 14, 2010)

morning,

I used the deep fuel over the weekend.  I like it.  I will add this to the rotation


----------



## natura87 (Jun 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me either Ltown.  I have 50-11 different product lines and......I enjoy most of them!  Variety is the Spice of Life.



This is my problem. Almost everything I buy works for me.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 14, 2010)

Decided to wash my hair last night and DC overnight.  Didn't use anything up.  I'm about to twist it up for the week since I work and I don't have to do anything to it other than moisturize.

I'm going to the Jill Scott/Maxwell concert Saturday.  I don't know what to do with my hair.  Any suggestions Ladies?  I'm wearing a purple button up dress if that helps


----------



## mkd (Jun 14, 2010)

I used up a HV whipped gelly.  I like it a lot and will reorder next time I place an order with them.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 14, 2010)

afroveda still hasnt emailed me back. :/

anyway i co washed today with giovanni sas and styled with kbb milk and cream but i feel like i should moisturize again. my hair just doesnt feel as soft as it usually does.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 14, 2010)

T,

I like the vitale moisturizer better than bee mine balance creme.  My hair feels better with the vitale.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does she owe you product Che?  What's up?
> 
> Girl, I still want that Ms. Bree  Even though I got Darcy's.
> 
> When/If she ever goes to Curlmart, I will get it from them.


she sure does lol. she sent me a hemp seed butter in a pur whipped gelly jarerplexed. dont know how that happened but i want my pur whipped gelly.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 14, 2010)

Got to get my hurr done real soon! Grrrr

I am taking donations (cup) LOL

I am really needing to get it done, I text her but missed the text back (I still haven't gotten it) Strange

Stylist told me about Morrocan oil Shampoo, I don't use Sulfates anymore so that wasn't even tempting. 

I have a 20% coupon from Sally's I want my hair clips yesterday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

BrownBetty said:


> T,
> 
> I* like the vitale moisturizer better than bee mine balance creme. My hair feels better with the vitale.*


 
Thanks for that review Brown Betty.  Yeah, I guess I can always return to that.  It kept my hair moisturized like a mug, and it inexpensive.  

Trouble is, I ordered it on-line, I haven't seen it at my local BSS?  They have alot of Vitale "stuff" but didn't have this particular product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

Sitting here thinking about applying that Brown Mustard stuff to scalp. 

Should use up a few things next wash-day (so, that's exciting news).  Especially since I ordered some 'stuff' over the weekend.

Will be relaxing in about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks (4th of July Weekend).  YAY!  So, I will be doing a little extra to prep before that time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay Ya'll.....I know I am using the BBD Stretch Stanky Brown Mustard smelling stuff.....

But I ain't Using No Peanut Butter


----------



## chebaby (Jun 14, 2010)

afroveda just emailed me back. they are mailing my whipped gelly today.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 14, 2010)

vonnie, you will loooooove the maxwell and jill scott concert! I have seen them both perform and they are soooo amazing. Im going to see maxwell and erykah badu on 6/26/10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> afroveda just emailed me back. *they are mailing my whipped gelly today.*


 

That's Great Che.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 14, 2010)

Picked up my Mozeke and Darcy's today. So all my stuff from my spree is finally here. My big decision right now is trying decide what I want to moisturize with since I have so many choices .


----------



## Aggie (Jun 14, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks again, ladies !
> 
> Aggie--What has helped me is I am taking classes that I am paying for and some are free through work. Also I am doing some of these classes with friends/coworkers. *Not stressing myself out or beating myself up when I "don't do what I'm supposed to do" has helped too. This has been the most laid back I have ever been about losing weight and its working* .
> 
> I've decided not to repurchase WDT. I still have a ways to go with my gallon but once I finish I am done. I forgot I like Komaza's dc. So I have sitrinillah, komaza's intense moisture therapy, shea moisture shea butter dc, and if I really wanted to Claudie's moisturizing conditioner. Claudie's I would probably use more for cowashing though. I really don't like buying one product from a company anyway.


 

You know this is probably the best way to lose weight - not stress about and stay relaxed throughout the whole process. I am trying now to cut back the amount of calories I have been consuming. It has been wayyy overboard lately. I did great so far for today. Let's see if I can hold on slow and steady like you.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Picked up my Mozeke and Darcy's today. So all my stuff from my spree is finally here. My big decision right now is trying decide what I want to moisturize with since I have so many choices .



I can't wait to hear your opinion on the Cocoa Bean Oil. I want that and the Peach Kernel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

IA w/Shay.  I have quite a variety of moisturizers now, so I think I am 'content' with what I have.  

I recently added Mozeke and latest newcomer Darcy's Botanicals w/the KBB Hair Milk.  So, we'll see.

I just want to keep my moisture on point, especially since my head is covered most of the day (in the wig).  Plus, I'm about 9-10 weeks post and I have to keep that NG happy.  

I did 'spritz' it today before applying my wig cap (thanks Che for the spritz).  I feel it's going to help me out quite a bit.

Thankfully, since the storms, it's been alot 'cooler' here for the past few days, but I know that's not gonna last.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2010)

You're lucky, T. We had bad thunderstorms all weekend and now its crazy humid. 

And speaking of moisture, I see that I'm going to have to increase mine right now.  The weather, sweating more than usual, allergies, are all drying me up, skin and hair. When I go out on break, I'm going to use some SSI Marshmallow, seal, and put my hair in a quick bun or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *You're lucky, T. We had bad thunderstorms all weekend *and now its crazy humid.
> 
> And speaking of moisture, I see that I'm going to have to increase mine right now.  The weather, sweating more than usual, allergies, are all drying me up, skin and hair. When I go out on break, I'm going to use some SSI Marshmallow, seal, and put my hair in a quick bun or something.


 
So did we. @bolded.  But it cooled down substantially and surprisngly not 'humid'. 

Yeah, I feel like I gotta keep that moisture up especially since I am in that Hurr-Hat all day long.

It feels so good to come home and take it off  I hope this is the last summer I'll be wearing 'fake' hair.  

Last year I did that phony bun that kept sliding off because I didn't have anything to attach it to.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So did we. @bolded.  But it cooled down substantially and surprisngly not 'humid'.
> 
> Yeah, I feel like I gotta keep that moisture up especially since I am in that Hurr-Hat all day long.
> 
> ...



.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> .............


 
Girl, that thang was on Da' Floor half the time and the other time it was in my Purse   

There was virtually nothing to attach it to

_*but you couldn't tell me nuthin'_*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 14, 2010)

I caved and bought the godzilla gallon of WDT.  I used it last night and my hair is so soft and moisturized I couldn't resist (I only have 1.5Jars left).  I also bought a liter of the Aleoba Condish which I use as a leave in.  This will be my last purchase from them.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 15, 2010)

My D & G Light Blue came in yesterday 

I am going to be sporting a Pony Tail for the summer, I can't do the lace front So I must back my baby back up and put her in a bag so that I can rock her for the fall 

I will have my hair braided again and rock the lace front a month or two before my fall relaxer 

But for my summer style it will be the same pony I just order after over 2 years of searching for it I found it (in my album)  I will rock this style all summer swapping up my earrings to give it a change, I love the look, I will also switch ponys occassionly. I ordered 2 of my favorite and one of a different look .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Girls, I'm home today with the Sorest of Sore Throats. 

I've tried Salt Water, Hot Tea etc.....I am at a loss. 

But my throat is on Fire.

I should do my hair today.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

Sitting here under plastic cap w/my Reconstructor (Paul Brown Hawaii). 

Will steam in a minute with Ashlii Amla and the rest of my WDT.

I thought I'd finish up the MoistPRO during the Co-Wash.  Maybe Friday.  Since it looks like I'll be doing my hair twice this week.

_*wish my throat would stop hurting*_erplexed


----------



## mkd (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon T !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

Me Too!  I just got finished Steaming..........I did use up my WDT.  I have another Jar.  

Put into DC rotation SSI Green Tea & Grapefruit or Orange & something and Curl Junkie Banana Honey Hibiscus. 

Will rotate those 2 w/ the Ashlii Amla and HV Sitrinillah. 

I'm sticking to the hand-made products for a while.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls, I'm home today with the Sorest of Sore Throats.
> 
> I've tried Salt Water, Hot Tea etc.....I am at a loss.
> 
> ...


 
Oh get better boo!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2010)

T, i hope you feel better.


hello everyone. i forgot i ordered kbb hair mask but i got it in the mail today. i slathered it on my wet hair and combed through with a wide tooth comb and then went through in small sections using my denman. i styled with kbb hair milk and a tiny bit of curly pudding. i forgot to use an oil or hair cream over the hair milk but my hair is still soft so.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i hope you feel better.
> 
> 
> hello everyone. i forgot i ordered kbb hair mask but i got it in the mail today. i slathered it on my wet hair and combed through with a wide tooth comb and then went through in small sections using my denman. i styled with kbb hair milk and a tiny bit of curly pudding. *i forgot to use an oil or hair cream over the hair milk but my hair is still soft so.....*


 
You know, since I've been using the "Milks" I haven't sealed with Oil either that much (if at all)

The Hair Milk alone keeps my Hair Moisturized.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry t that your ill, i was going to say maybe you should wait to do your hair but you already did. Not doing nothing today, bored on vaca. My beemine shipped already so it should be here friday or saturday.

Ot-my lola will be here tommorrow, im going to be smelling goooooood. Ill be snappin necks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Sorry t that your ill, i was going to say maybe you should wait to do your hair but you already did. Not doing nothing today, bored on vaca. My beemine shipped already so it should be here friday or saturday.
> 
> *Ot-my lola will be here tommorrow, im going to be smelling goooooood. Ill be snappin necks*.


 
You sure Will! @bolded underline.

Yeah, just kinda laying around.  I need to gargle again with some warm salt water.

I hope the 4th of July Sales are Onnnnnnn!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You sure Will! @bolded underline.
> 
> Yeah, just kinda laying around. I need to gargle again with some warm salt water.
> 
> I hope the 4th of July Sales are Onnnnnnn!


 

I know you got some tea over there, hot tea really helps also, sip on it. And if you got some likka put a shot in there. It helps.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 15, 2010)

I use up Jason peppermint/biotin conditioner, definately a repurchase. DC with WDT


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Sorry t that your ill, i was going to say maybe you should wait to do your hair but you already did. Not doing nothing today, bored on vaca. My beemine shipped already so it should be here friday or saturday.
> 
> Ot-*my lola will be here tommorrow, im going to be smelling goooooood. Ill be snappin necks*.



 

I got my box yesterday!!!  I looove that Lola!! I'm going out to lunch on Thursday so I'll kill em with it then.  Right now, I'm wearing my Viva La Juicy.  I didn't think I'd like it as much as I do! I think I'll let loose with the Flowerbomb on SO's birthday!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You sure Will! @bolded underline.
> 
> Yeah, just kinda laying around.  I need to gargle again with some warm salt water.
> 
> *I hope the 4th of July Sales are Onnnnnnn*!



 Why, what you lookin to get now???  Anything good??


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am so sick of this Patene Nature Fusion . I hope to goodness I finish it this week. I have so many more yummy goodies that I want to use.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2010)

Shay, I can't believe you still have some!!!! And you do have a lot of goodies!! I'm dying for reviews!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Why, what you lookin to get now???  Anything good??*


 
I still want my Sitrinillah  And maybe that Ms. Bree -- Afroveda.  Maybe some Jasmines?erplexed 



Shay72 said:


> *I am so sick of this Patene Nature Fusion . I hope to goodness I finish it this week.* I have so many more yummy goodies that I want to use.


 
Girl, how many of these did you have????? 

Everytime I go in the Co-Wash Thread


----------



## natura87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just strollin on through. I havent used up anything yet, I have been kinda lazy recently. Then again I havent bought anything either.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, I can't believe you still have some!!!! And you do have a lot of goodies!! I'm dying for reviews!!!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, how many of these did you have?????
> 
> Everytime I go in the Co-Wash Thread


 
Ya'll I must have had like 8 or 10 of these damn things!  I quoted myself in the cowash thread today.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I am so sick of this Patene Nature Fusion . I hope to goodness I finish it this week. I have so many more yummy goodies that I want to use.


 , yeah I know how you feel. I have a whole gallon of Tresemme Pro-Vitamin with B5 conditioner still left for me to go through, ugghh!!!.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Ya'll I must have had like 8 or 10 of these damn things!*  *I quoted myself in the cowash thread today.*


 
@1st bolded.  At least you're using 'em up

@ 2nd bolded.  I don't blame you!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2010)

i think im going to dye my hair black again(well not again lol but to its original color). its going to be semi permanant though.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2010)

and because i actually want to use up some stuff i am going to be using curls 8 creme brulee, palmers coconut milk, and shea moisture coconut and hibiscus hair milk. since i co wash daily it should be easy to put these in rotation and use them up. unless they suck lol. i dont remember how i feel about them.


----------



## mkd (Jun 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know, since I've been using the "Milks" I haven't sealed with Oil either that much (if at all)
> 
> The Hair Milk alone keeps my Hair Moisturized.


 I haven't sealed my hair with an oil since I discovered KCKT.  I don't need it


----------



## mkd (Jun 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think im going to dye my hair black again(well not again lol but to its original color). its going to be semi permanant though.


 Che, I thought you wanted to go lighter.  

I want to buy something yall.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I thought you wanted to go lighter.
> 
> I want to buy something yall.


i did. yall know i can never make up my mind. i wanted to go lighter for the summer but then when the summer ends ill want to color it again. plus i dont like the way light hair can look dry no matter how moisturized it is.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I thought you wanted to go lighter.
> 
> I want to buy something yall.



Anything in particular???  Cuz I do, too!! 

I want those Darcy's oils, and I'm looking for a good deal on perfumes, too.


----------



## mkd (Jun 15, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Anything in particular???  Cuz I do, too!!
> 
> I want those Darcy's oils, and I'm looking for a good deal on perfumes, too.


 I don't know Brownie, nothing in particular I want to try the kinky curly poo and I want to order from HV and try a new line.  I just want something different.  I have found that I am good on moisturizers and I just want DC and co washing conditioners.

I used up a few things so I could buy some things too.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 15, 2010)

i think im going to attempt a twisted bantu knot out tomorrow. im tired of wearing my hair back and i think the head band is making my thin spot worse. so im back on twist outs and things wear i dont have to wear a head band. i love co washing so when i do a w&g im just going to wear it out with no band around the front.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey ladies, im up late again, not doing anything just bored. I want to buy something too but i will wait for the 4th to see if there are any good sales. Im good on hair stuff, the only thing i want is the bm new dc but i don't know when that is going to come out. Im trying to get my staples down in other catagories.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 16, 2010)

Che that sounds like it will be really cute.  You should post pics of how it turns out.  

I forgot all about Bantu Knot Outs probably because my last one wasn't the best and my hair was short and it didn't look like much of anything.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 16, 2010)

I was just caught in the rain so I guess I have to wash my hair tonight. My hair is soft and fluffy and I have been holding out on washing it becuase it is so labor intensive.

Tonight, its going down!


----------



## Charz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm APL in the back, but 2 inches away in the front. I will wait till then to claim it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 16, 2010)

Charz said:


> I'm APL in the back, but 2 inches away in the front. I will wait till then to claim it.



Girl your grass is ON DA MOVE! Gorgeous!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Che that sounds like it will be really cute.  You should post pics of how it turns out.
> 
> I forgot all about Bantu Knot Outs probably because my last one wasn't the best and my hair was short and it didn't look like much of anything.


most of my hair in the back looks like yours but the front is really loose and im still cutting away damage so i dont do too many twist outs because the front always look a little different to say the least. so i want to try the bantu knot outs because i know it'll make it look a bit curlier in the front.

i got my jar of afroveda pur whipped gelly today. i love love love that stuff.
the beautiful Miss T sent me some aveda defining whip and i cant wait to use it because curly nikki has been raving about it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2010)

actually i think tonight (if im not too lazy) i will co wash with giovanni, use kbb as a leave in and do so medium twists all over and then twist them around into bantu knots. i dont know if i will use pur whipped gelly or aveda defining whip.

over the weekend i raked some pur whipped gelly through a tiny section of my hair and then twisted it. i was just playing around. i took the twist out less than five minutes later and the curls were so defined. it looked as though i had shingled it. and i only used a tiny bit so im anxious to do that all over.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey ladies, IDareT hope you feel better today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, IDareT hope you feel better today!


 
Thanks Ltown.  I was just telling Che that I actually feel a little 'worse' today.  I shoulda' stayed home

But now it's like it's all in my Head.  It's all stopped up feeling.rolleyes:

OT:  My KBB Came today!  That was fast!  I am half-way 'tempted' to buy more before the Sale ends..............


----------



## Charz (Jun 16, 2010)

Just used up

KBB Hair Milk
HV Acai Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

Charz said:


> Just used up
> 
> KBB Hair Milk
> HV Acai Conditioner


 
That Hair Milk is Da' Bizness  

btw:  Did you like the HV Acai Conditioner? 

 Did you do a review?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ She did!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *^^ She did!*


 
I just watched.  I do like the MoistPRO.  Can't wait to try this One


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay Jasmine Users:  Give me your Opinions! 

I had a Jasmine Conditioner I got from Fab.  It was nice (from what I remember).  

I think Imma get the Babbasu & Avacado Conditioner(s).  Opinions????  Any other Suggestions???


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 16, 2010)

JUST wanted to share that I just came from a CHAMPIONSHIP Dinner with the BOYS.

WE WON the Season first place and the play offs 1st place WE RULE!

I also wore my hair in a banana clip LOL! Whew hew


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Ltown.  I was just telling Che that I actually feel a little 'worse' today.  I shoulda' stayed home
> 
> But now it's like it's all in my Head.  It's all stopped up feeling.rolleyes:
> 
> OT:  My KBB Came today!  That was fast!  I am half-way 'tempted' to buy more before the Sale ends..............



Aww Idare I hope you feel better. I woke up this morning feeling like crap flu symptoms I think it was my sinuses : ( I couldn't breath. I felt suffocated!

Maybe it was similar, I hope you feel better


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Jasmine Users: Give me your Opinions!
> 
> I had a Jasmine Conditioner I got from Fab. It was nice (from what I remember).
> 
> I think Imma get the Babbasu & Avacado Conditioner(s). Opinions???? Any other Suggestions???


 
I like both of them.  I use them for protein DC's and follow up with moisture.  I think I like the Babassou a little more but it has less protein if I remember correctly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I like both of them. I use them for protein DC's and follow up with moisture. I think I like the Babassou a little more but it has less protein if I remember correctly.


 
She is Sold Out of the Babbasu Xtreme  I will look at that one and the Avacado.  

She also has B1G1 Free on the Leave-In/Cream Rinse.

What Scents do you like?  I can't _remember _the one Fab sent me, it was a while agoerplexed  maybe Monkey Snacks?

I'll make sure I do a moisture final rinse out.  Thanks Vonnie!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> She is Sold Out of the Babbasu Xtreme I will look at that one and the Avacado.
> 
> She also has B1G1 Free on the Leave-In/Cream Rinse.
> 
> ...


 
I have 2 of them and I don't really use a lot so these will last me through the summer.  The scents I have now are Egg Nog (from the Xmas sale) and I think Jasmine's Vanilla.  I got other scents for the Babbasou and the Avocado but I don't know what they are and I don't remember her putting them on the bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Aww Idare I hope you feel better. I woke up this morning feeling like crap flu symptoms *I think it was my sinuses : ( I couldn't breath. I felt suffocated!*
> 
> *Maybe it was similar, I hope you feel better*


 
Exactly!  A Hotmess Girl.  

It's too hot to be bothered with that mess!Snifles & Sneezing


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2010)

i used jasmines once about 2 years ago think. everything i used were samples and the only conditioner i liked she doesnt sale anymore. i cant remember the name, i want to say it was coconut something. i honestly dont remember much about her products except they smelled nice. but i dont remember the exact smells lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i used jasmines once about 2 years ago think. everything i used were samples and the only conditioner i liked she doesnt sale anymore. i cant remember the name, i want to say it was coconut something. *i honestly dont remember much about her products except they smelled nice. but i dont remember the exact smells lmao*.


 
Yeah, Fab sent me one, @bolded but I don't remember what it was or how it worked?  I think it was the Shea Butter Cream Rinse, but can't remember the scent?erplexed  

So....I ordered the Babbasu Conditioner in Butter Cream, the B1 G1 Free Shea Butter Conditioning Cream Rinse/Leave-In in Monkey Snacks and the Avacado Silk Conditioner in Hello Sugar. 

She still has her 10% discount, but I think that's all the time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Exactly!  A Hotmess Girl.
> 
> It's too hot to be bothered with that mess!Snifles & Sneezing




I can't sleep about to take  Theraflu Sinus and cold


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 16, 2010)

Unfortunately my beautician is booked up and trying to fit me in on the Saturday or Sunday before July 4th. Days are clashing. So I hope I fit it in some how some way. She rubbed it in, I asked you were you sure before you cancelled the last appointment. I am like I know, I know. 

I should be finished something by next week 

I hope my pony tails come in soon


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2010)

im not really interested in jasmines products. i was only interested back when there was a really popular member(doest post anymore and forgot her name) who was in love with the products, but like i said that was like two years ago so i dont know.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Jasmine Users: Give me your Opinions!
> 
> I had a Jasmine Conditioner I got from Fab. It was nice (from what I remember).
> 
> I think Imma get the Babbasu & Avacado Conditioner(s). Opinions???? Any other Suggestions???


 
I've used the avacodo and silk love it but too small for the price!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Hair Milk is Da' Bizness
> 
> btw: Did you like the HV Acai Conditioner?
> 
> Did you do a review?


 
I'm not really impress with the hair milk it too watery for me. I'm have to send you mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm not really impress with the hair milk it too watery for me. *I'm have to send you mine.*


 pm'd you


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 17, 2010)

Idare that Theraflu worked like a charm I am clean and clear today


----------



## natura87 (Jun 17, 2010)

Poo'd with Giovanni Rt 66 

Cowash with HE TT

Still havent finished anything.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 17, 2010)

My beemine should be here tommorrow, very fast shipping. Going to wash my hair. I have to go back to work sunday.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 17, 2010)

T, thank you so much for everything. but i wanted to tell you about the aveda defining whip. i love it. last ngiht i was dog tired so i didnt do the twists i just raked some through two sections of hair like shingling and then made two twists. this product has so much slip. after it dried i took the twists out and i had the prettiest curls. i was surprised it has a good hold on it too.

today i co washed with kbb deep conditioner, almost finished this, i dont think it will be a repurchase. then i did a wash and go with kbb hair milk and pur whipped gelly. the first time i used pur whipped gelly all through my hair and i like it. i didnt pull my hair back today or anything and i love it. it feels good too. i didnt shingle(cause im lazy) i just grabbed 2 fingers full and slathered it on. most of it was just for the front because yall know my issues with the front of my hair.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 17, 2010)

Beemine is having a one day sale tomorrow... 15% off and the new Deep Condition will be available for purchase.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jun 17, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Beemine is having a one day sale tomorrow... 15% off and the new Deep Condition will be available for purchase.


YES, YES! Thank you!

I'm purchasing the new DC and the Bee Loved Hair and Scalp Moisturizer.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 17, 2010)

Pompous Blue said:


> YES, YES! Thank you!
> 
> I'm purchasing the new DC and the Bee Loved Hair and Scalp Moisturizer.


 

I know i cant wait to try the new DC conditioner. I have a package on the way for the other conditioners and the Bee Loved....


... Well i just rec my package.. Both of the conditioner smell great and the BeeLove feels great.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 17, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Beemine is having a one day sale tomorrow... 15% off and the new Deep Condition will be available for purchase.


 
Thanks love, she would have it after i order and my package will be here tommorrow. Ill wait, im just spending more money if i order tommorrow.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you, again, Loves Harmony. I was wondering if there was a code. I've got to stay up 'til midnight tonight to place my order 'cause tomorrow's going to be a busy day and I may not have the time to place it.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG OMG the BEE MINE Bee Loved smells go good... I cant stop smelling it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *My beemine should be here tommorrow, very fast shipping.* Going to wash my hair. I have to go back to work sunday.






La Colocha said:


> Thanks love, *she would have it after i order and my package will be here tommorrow*. Ill wait, im just spending more money if i order tommorrow.


 

Unsure if I'll get anything

My Darcy's came today.  I'll wait on the BeeMine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Idare that Theraflu worked like a charm I am clean and clear today*


 
Hmp.  And I have somma that! 

Wonder why I didn't try it????  Thanks JJ!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I opened my box from Curlmart.  I think I bought more Darcy's than I was thought. 

I'll save the butter and the Madagascar Styling Cream for Fall/Winter.erplexed  I hope I like these products.  

I'll try the Transitioning Hair Cream and the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner Soon tho'.


----------



## mkd (Jun 17, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I opened my box from Curlmart. I think I bought more Darcy's than I was thought.
> 
> I'll save the butter and the Madagascar Styling Cream for Fall/Winter.erplexed I hope I like these products.
> 
> I'll try the Transitioning Hair Cream and the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner Soon tho'.


 Can't wait to hear your reviews T.  Darcy's products always look and sound very nice to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> Can't wait to hear your reviews T. *Darcy's products always look and sound very nice to me.*


 
And they're Nice Looking


----------



## chebaby (Jun 17, 2010)

i love darcy's daily leave in and peach kernal milk. man they are sooooo good. dont telly anyone but the daily leave in is up to par with kbb hair milk. honestly. as soon as i put it in my hair feels hydrated. but dont tell nobody.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i love darcy's daily leave in and peach kernal milk. man they are sooooo good. dont telly anyone *but the daily leave in is up to par with kbb hair milk. honestly. as soon as i put it in my hair feels hydrated. but dont tell nobody.*


 
I think the ONLY reason I didn't get that, is because I had bought that Hair Milk!  Maybe next time.

_*oh, i won't say a word*_


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi  I was shamed into coming in here  I been posting in 2 threads Random thoughts and the nail fanatics. 

How is everyone!?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Hi  I was shamed into coming in here  I been posting in 2 threads Random thoughts and the nail fanatics.
> 
> How is everyone!?


 



Mised You!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I opened my box from Curlmart. I think I bought more Darcy's than I was thought.
> 
> I'll save the butter and the Madagascar Styling Cream for Fall/Winter.erplexed I hope I like these products.
> 
> I'll try the Transitioning Hair Cream and the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner Soon tho'.


 
How were the prices on CurlMart?  Darcy's never has a saleerplexed.  I'll wait until the Fall to try it if then.

I've been eyeing Darcy's for like 6mos but can't convince myself to try it.  I'm still enjoying my Mozeke


----------



## Ltown (Jun 18, 2010)

I wash my hair with Oyin honey hemp wash won't be using it for a wash.  I did use up 2 vials of  matrix cera-repair, done with those won't be buying those anymore.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I wash my hair with Oyin honey hemp wash won't be using it for a wash. I did use up 2 vials of matrix cera-repair, done with those won't be buying those anymore.


 

My hair hates that Honey Hemp Conditioner. It made my hair so tangle and dry...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 18, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Hi  I was shamed into coming in here  I been posting in 2 threads Random thoughts and the nail fanatics.
> 
> How is everyone!?



 Hey! Great to see you!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  And I have somma that!
> 
> Wonder why I didn't try it????  Thanks JJ!



I am clean and clear and have no voice this morning


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Just finished Donna Marie's lock ,twist and curl pudding.
I really liked this for twists (wasn't good for twist outs) and I was planning to repurchase but once again Donna Marie decides to reformulate and come up with some new twisting cream.I can't deal with her constantly changing her stuff, I need to find a new twisting cream .
Bee mine didn't work and I'm done with afroveda .
Oh well I will keep looking


----------



## Ltown (Jun 18, 2010)

♥Lamaravilla♥ said:


> Hi  I was shamed into coming in here  I been posting in 2 threads Random thoughts and the nail fanatics.
> 
> How is everyone!?


 
Are you still using/buying 1?


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Just finished Donna Marie's lock ,twist and curl pudding.
> I really liked this for twists (wasn't good for twist outs) and I was planning to repurchase but once again Donna Marie decides to reformulate and come up with some new twisting cream.I can't deal with her constantly changing her stuff, I need to find a new twisting cream .
> Bee mine didn't work and I'm done with afroveda .
> Oh well I will keep looking


 
Donna marie changes products like the seasons i will never buy anything from her to like it and it be discontinued.


----------



## mkd (Jun 18, 2010)

Ltown, I love your avatar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Lacolocha I found that out the hard way. First was the gel now the twisting cream and the bad thing about it is she reformulated the cream just a few months ago when she took out the carbomer so I wasn't expecting her to change it again so soon.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2010)

Got my beemine today. Its wash day and im using

shampoo- dark and lovely moisture seal conditioning shampoo( i like this better than elucence moisture poo.

Condition rinse with bee lovely conditioner

detangle with mbc

dc with homemade dc

braid with lucious and deja's and spray scalp with oil free serum

I will finish my sample of deja's today.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ How is the lucious?
The curly butter didn't work for me left my hair dry.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2010)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> ^^ How is the lucious?
> The curly butter didn't work for me left my hair dry.


 
I love the lucious it leaves my hair really soft. Im not interested in the curly butter. Alot of ladies say the curly butter and lucious work good together though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  Good Afternoon!

I finished up the MoistPRO, I recently ordered a bottle during the recent HV Sale.  I like it!!!  

Prolly won't be using anything else up today. 

I will be steaming with Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus DC Treatment. *will be rotating this with Sitrinillah & Ashlii Amla for DC'ing.

About 2 1/2 weeks until T/U time.  YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *How were the prices on CurlMart? Darcy's never has a sale*erplexed. I'll wait until the Fall to try it if then.
> 
> *I've been eyeing Darcy's for like 6mos but can't convince myself to try it. I'm still enjoying my Mozeke*


 
Prices are decent of alot of their stuff.  You should _Definitely_ check it out.  Curlmart.com

About $10-$12.00 (so it's definitely comparable and a little cheaper actually) to alot of stuff that's out there.

And Curlmart always has discounts too!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2010)

The bee lovely conditioner gave me nothing, no moisture,no slip, no nothing but a smell that resembles irish spring. I went to put it in my hair and my hand stopped. I will use this on dd because her hair seems to like anything. I won't reorder this or the new dc since the ingredients are fairly similar. Dcing right now trying to make my hair happy again.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

my hair looks good today. im liking this no pulled back puff challenge i put myself on. today even the front of my hair is extra curly because i pulled out an old fave i forgot all about: TW krinkles and curlls foam stuff. man that stuff is amazing at defining hair. so i co washed with the last of my aussie moist oil mix and then used kbb milk as a leave in. i put 2 pumps of the TW on my hair, mostly in the front and then raked some afroveda pur whipped gelly through my hair. at school i wore it all out. then before work i decided to smooth one side back with some whipped gelly and bobby pin it and i love the look. my hair feels good which im surprised at because even though i like how the TW makes my hair look it has a tendency to make it a little crunchy but not this time.

i sold: donna marie twist and lock and moisture mist, miss jessies curly pudding(i have one more jar), TW protective mist, afroveda hemp seed butter(i have a 16oz for myself).
and today i used up the aussie moist. i have maybe 4 oz of aussie moist left that i plan on mixing with oils to use that up and im almost out of my giovanni sas conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, Here's the Deal Ladies:  I LOVE the Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus!  I just finished steaming with it!  The smell is incredible (only if you like the smell of bananas)  

It's a good consistency.  Thick & Whippy-like.

Now, I know it's a little 'pricey' $18.00 for 8 ounces,:dollar: but IMO worth it!  Yes, it will be a repurchase at some point.

Che (and others) that have used this product, what did Ya'll think?

OT:  I Will Not Be Purchasing any BeeMine this time


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

T, i loved the curl junkie banana deep conditioner. it is so yummy. from the smell to the texture and how it makes my hair feel. maaannnn that stuff is good. i havent repurchased it because ive been busy trying other things but i do love it.
and you are right about the texture being thick and whippy like. most conditioners are thick like butter but this conditioners texture is so different. i will repurchase after i use up this shea moisture mask and kbb mask.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, Here's the Deal Ladies: I LOVE the Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus! I just finished steaming with it! The smell is incredible (only if you like the smell of bananas)
> 
> It's a good consistency. Thick & Whippy-like.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't used the curl jukie bh but when i went on hiatus for a while i did buy 2 jars of the rehab. It was the best damn dc ive ever used but its so expensive i started making my own.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, Here's the Deal Ladies:  I LOVE the Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus!  I just finished steaming with it!  The smell is incredible (only if you like the smell of bananas)
> 
> It's a good consistency.  Thick & Whippy-like.
> 
> ...



BeeMine is having a 15% off Father's Day sale. Haven't used Curl Junkie yet, but it sounds awesome. The price I can do without  LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, i loved the curl junkie banana deep conditioner. it is so yummy. from the smell to the texture and how it makes my hair feel. maaannnn that stuff is good. i havent repurchased it because ive been busy trying other things but i do love it.*
> and you are right about the texture being thick and whippy like. most conditioners are thick like butter but this conditioners texture is so different. i will repurchase after i use up this shea moisture mask and kbb mask.


 
It is SOOOOOOOO Nice!  I could tell right away that I was smitten



La Colocha said:


> I haven't used the curl jukie bh but when i went on hiatus for a while* i did buy 2 jars of the rehab. It was the best damn dc ive ever used but its so expensive i started making my own.*


 
I have a jar of this too, but haven't tried it yet!  Thanks for your review!  OMG the Banana Hibiscus is awesome.



BostonMaria said:


> *BeeMine is having a 15% off Father's Day sale.* Haven't used Curl Junkie yet, but it sounds awesome. The price I can do without  LOL


 
IK.  Imma pass on that this time  I hope she doesn't outprice herself.  I was lurking @ work and somebody said the new DC is like: $26.97 or something like that (I mean I know it's like 16 ounces, and all, but I can get HV Sitrinillah which I totally lurve for $17.00)

And I love the Luscious  But I'm also liking this Mozeke and I've been kinda just using KBB.   I just got some Darcy's & Jasmines too. 

So, Maybe, I'll look at her 'stuff' again this Fall.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2010)

I should be good on bm also for a while, i will be trying beloved when it gets colder out.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

La, i didnt really think the curl junkie rehab was as good as the hibiscus and banana. i was even using the hibiscus and banana when i was transitioning. i would use it overnight on dry hair and the shampoo it out and detangling was a breeze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *La, i didnt really think the curl junkie rehab was as good as the hibiscus and banana. i was even using the hibiscus and banana when i was transitioning. i would use it overnight on dry hair and the shampoo it out and detangling was a breeze.*


 
It is a wonderful Conditioner and $2.00 'cheaper' than the Rehab  I can't wait to use the rehab too! 

IK it did, if you left it on overnight.  OMG it is Good!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 18, 2010)

I would like to try it but the rehad doesn't have protein. Since im using lucious im trying to not overdue. Im thinking of redoing my reggie because my hair is getting longer. Ladies i will talk to you later its storming and i just heard a big ole boom. See yall.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i love darcy's daily leave in and peach kernal milk. man they are sooooo good. dont telly anyone but the daily leave in is up to par with kbb hair milk. honestly. as soon as i put it in my hair feels hydrated. but dont tell nobody.


Darcy's Daily Leave In is a staple for me.

Ding dong the witch is dead ! I finally finished the Patene Nature Fusion this morning!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies i will talk to you later its storming and i just heard a big ole boom. See yall.


 
You sound like my mama . Sitting in the house with everything off looking like .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Darcy's Daily Leave In is a staple for me.
> 
> Ding dong the witch is dead ! *I finally finished the Patene Nature Fusion this morning!*


 



Okay....so, how many more bottles do you have left?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

i should be done with my liter of aussie moist conditioner this weekend. it is a repurchase.

i really am cutting back on stuff because even though i love conditioners i can honestly say for co washing all i need is aussie moist and giovanni  sas. and for protein AO GPB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i should be done with my liter of aussie moist conditioner this weekend. it is a repurchase.
> 
> i really am cutting back on stuff because even though i love conditioners i can honestly say for co washing all i need is aussie moist and giovanni sas. and for protein AO GPB.


 
That's Smart Che!  I was thinking, I needed a Liter or Gallon of Moist 247 or MoistPRO!  I really like it.

It will be a minute though, I need to use up all these odds & ends.  I have a couple liters of stuff anyway.  i.e. Elucence MB, AG, Kenra etc...I may try to sell the Kenra


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....so, how many more bottles do you have left?


 
*ALL *gone!!! No more bottles !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *ALL *gone!!! No more bottles !


 



awww sookie-sookie now!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *awww sookie-sookie now*!


ive always loved that saying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ive always loved that saying.


 
I don't think anybody ever knew what it meant  erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Wonder what my chances are of selling my Kenra?  I don't hear too many people talking about it like I use to?erplexed

I hope it sells.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Finished Up my Hair with a little KBB Hair Butter in Coco-Lime!  

MAN that Stuff Smells Wonderful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Finished Up my Hair.  Used a little KBB Hair Butter in Coco-Lime!  

MAN that Stuff Smells Wonderful!


----------



## mkd (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i should be done with my liter of aussie moist conditioner this weekend. it is a repurchase.
> 
> 
> i really am cutting back on stuff because even though i love conditioners i can honestly say for co washing all i need is aussie moist and giovanni sas. and for protein AO GPB.


 
Che, if you lived close to me I would give you my unused liter of aussie moist.  It would cost more to ship it than it would be for you to just buy a new one  I don't think I like the way it makes my hair feel. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Smart Che! I was thinking, I needed a Liter or Gallon of Moist 247 or MoistPRO! I really like it.
> 
> It will be a minute though, I need to use up all these odds & ends. I have a couple liters of stuff anyway. i.e. Elucence MB, AG, Kenra etc...I may try to sell the Kenra


 
Che, I want a gallon of moist 24/7 or the acai phyto.  I need to see which one I like better first.  

I really want to try that curl junkie DC.  I may just go ahead and get it, I don't want to spend $18 and that is what has been holding me back.


----------



## mkd (Jun 18, 2010)

I am washing my hair tonight but I will not be using anything up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, if you lived close to me I would give you my unused liter of aussie moist. It would cost more to ship it than it would be for you to just buy a new one  I don't think I like the way it makes my hair feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Have your ordered from Curlmart before 

Girl......You should get it.


----------



## mkd (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have your ordered from Curlmart before
> 
> Girl......You should get it.


 Yeah, I like curlmart and just got a 15% off code today And I am almost out of banana brulee and will not be repurchasing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Yeah, I like curlmart and just got a 15% off code today* And I am almost out of banana brulee and will not be repurchasing


 
I was gonna pm you one

Yeah, I hate to say this: _*cough, cough* *side-eye, side-eye*_ I like it 'better' than Banana Brulee  And that says ALOT

*backs outta thread*


----------



## mkd (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was gonna pm you one
> 
> Yeah, I hate to say this: _*cough, cough* *side-eye, side-eye*_ I like it 'better' than Banana Brulee And that says ALOT
> 
> *backs outta thread*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad I _at least_ used up 1 item this wash day. 

Next wash, I will use up a tube of Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner (my current rotation of Roux Porosity Control).

Added Nexxus Enphuse Reconstructor into rotation with Paul Brown Hawaii.  I have 1/2 bottle of the Paul Brown Hawaii.  "May" repurchase it, at some point.  _*but no time in the immediate future*_ 

Will be co-washing next wash day with Nexxus Humectin.  This will be my 1st time using this product.  I think it's like the "Phyto" version of Humectress.

Will be working on getting my hair 'prepped' for my T/U over July 4th weekend.  Will Clarify and do a Protein Treatment.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

i need to do an oil treatment this sunday with oilve oil. i feel like i havent treated my hair with olive oil in forever.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i need to do an oil treatment this sunday with oilve oil. i feel like i havent treated my hair with olive oil in forever.*


 

That sounds good.  Maybe I'll do one after I get my relaxer in a couple of weeks.  

Do you heat yours up and/or use heat?  Hot Towel, Heat Cap or Dryer.  Or just plastic cap.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That sounds good.  Maybe I'll do one after I get my relaxer in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Do you heat yours up and/or use heat?  Hot Towel, Heat Cap or Dryer.  Or just plastic cap.


i just use a plastic cap. i rarely sit under a heat cap with my conditioners anymore. i need to start back doing that though.
honestly i havent done a REAL deep condition with heat in a long long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just use a plastic cap. i rarely sit under a heat cap with my conditioners anymore. i need to start back doing that though.
> *honestly i havent done a REAL deep condition with heat in a long long time*.


 
How did you like the KBB Hair Masque?  Did you cover with a Plastic Cap and how long were you leaving it in?

I have some, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How did you like the KBB Hair Masque?  Did you cover with a Plastic Cap and how long were you leaving it in?
> 
> I have some, but haven't used it yet.


girl that hair mask is my fave deep conditioner. ive used it with heat before(back when i actually did that) and i loved it like that. however youd be surprised at how fast that stuff penetrates the hair. now i put it on wet hair in the shower with a plastic cap and leave it on sometimes less than ten minutes and it gets my hair silky feeling in that small period of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *girl that hair mask is my fave deep conditioner.* ive used it with heat before(back when i actually did that) and i loved it like that. however youd be surprised at how fast that stuff penetrates the hair. *now i put it on wet hair in the shower with a plastic cap and leave it on sometimes less than ten minutes and it gets my hair silky feeling in that small period of time*.


 
WOW! 

Must Put this into Rotation Soon!

I saw it's part of the Freebie Friday this week


----------



## chebaby (Jun 18, 2010)

yea i think its amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *yea i think its amazing.*


 
Now that's Sayin' Somethin'

_*runs and gets kbb masque outta stash and re-wets hair*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> You sound like my mama . Sitting in the house with everything off looking like .


 
 Girl we were just like that, those lights flickered on and off, yall should have seen me getting off this computer.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 19, 2010)

Well like i was saying before im going to change my reggie just a bit. I may not shampoo anymore, just conditioner wash with a bit of baking soda and still clarify 1x a month. Im going to try it for a while and see how that works. I also ordered the curl junkie curl assurance smoothing conditioner, the reviews say its a lighter version of the rehab and its a bit cheaper and comes in a bigger bottle. With 15% off and shipping it was still cheaper than the new bm dc. Ill give a review when i use it. Used up deja sample, i didn't braid my whole head, i just did 4 big braids this week to give my hair a break.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 19, 2010)

So I'm going to the Jill Scott/Maxwell concert tomorrow (the last one with Maxwell).

How should I wear my hair???

It's in twist right now for the last week.  I'm thinking of a twist out if it looks cute (twists are a lil frizzie).

If not maybe a WnG in a french roll and Flexi 8.  I just don't know.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Everybody!

I used up nutrine garlic conditioner and CON Green label (original recipe ) shampoo.  Won't repurchase either.  I am nearly finished silicon mix bambu.  I won't repurchase that either.  It wasn't bad, but ALL of my other Dominican DC's outperform it.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 19, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I'm going to the Jill Scott/Maxwell concert tomorrow (the last one with Maxwell).
> 
> How should I wear my hair???
> 
> ...


 
You will look good in either but I just check out your fotki and the 3 strand twist out are awesome. Your hair is nice and thick!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 19, 2010)

Goodmorning ladies, not doing much today just relaxing. Have to go back to work tommorrow. Not doing anything to my hair also. I will moisturize again tommorrow. Since my hair is in a different style, i will take each section down and make sure i keep it moist so i won't have tangling issues come next wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Ya'll........Hope everyone is having a good day.

I just moisturized with some JC Nourishing Cream.  I don't like the way it smells. 

That's why it is taking me so long to get through it.  I've had it for a 'minute' but for me, the smell is such a Turn-Off and it makes me not want to use it.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll........Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> I just moisturized with some JC Nourishing Cream. I don't like the way it smells.
> 
> That's why it is taking me so long to get through it. I've had it for a 'minute' but for me, the smell is such a Turn-Off and it makes me not want to use it.


 
Does it smell like the nourish and shine?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Does it smell like the nourish and shine?*


 
Yes.  Same Smell. 

I've decided, there is something about it, that doesn't agree with me.  Now, I 'regret' I just put it on.  And I really don't want to re-wet my hair to remove it.

So, I'm done trying to 'like it'.  There is something in it that makes me sick.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes. Same Smell.
> 
> I've decided, there is something about it, that doesn't agree with me. Now, I 'regret' I just put it on. And I really don't want to re-wet my hair to remove it.
> 
> So, I'm done trying to 'like it'. There is something in it that makes me sick.


 
Does it have lemongrass in it? If not it might be one of the other eo's, rosemary ect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Does it have lemongrass in it? If not it might be one of the other eo's, rosemary ect.


 
I don't know what "it" is, but my face is starting to itch & feel tight.  I just cannot use it because of the 'scent'


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I don't know what "it" is, but my face is starting to itch & feel tight*. I just cannot use it because of the 'scent'


 
Get off here and clarify, that is not good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Get off here and clarify, that is not good.


 
Okay, I'm back.  Over the JC.  Just wasn't meant for me.erplexed

You know, I'll give _the old college try_ to any (every) product, unfortunately this one is not me.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 19, 2010)

I DC'd over night on dry hair with HE TT and Vatika Oil then put it in chunky braids. When I wash it out some time today I will have finished the HE TT.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know what "it" is, but my face is starting to itch & feel tight. I just cannot use it because of the 'scent'


 
La, told you right it's the eo in JC. I had a friend put lemon grass eo in skin shea butter mix of her and it had my skin burning and I have eczema. So do like she said clarify quick.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 19, 2010)

T, im sorry the cream didnt work for you.

i think i found out to refresh a wash and go. last night instead of spritzing with water like i usually do i just put on some evoo and then some brbc and then my loc soc. today i took off the loc soc and shook my head and my curls look nice. im still going to co wash though.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well T that takes something off your to try list--DB's Lemongrass Transitioning Creme. Good you found out now though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Well T that takes something off your to try list--DB's Lemongrass Transitioning Creme. *Good you found out now though.


 
Didn't like it at all.  Yeah, I have the DB's.  

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 19, 2010)

Washing my hair put some Hair One tea tree on my scalp and Hair one Olive oil on the hair strands. I am now sitting with Aphogee 2 minute on. After I rinse this out I will use up Silk Elements Mega Silk treatment.  sit with this for about 1 to 2 hours, or take a nap and rinse it out when I am done. HUH!
I have 4 more containers though  One down and 4 to go. 
rinse and blow dry.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 19, 2010)

i just finished co waashing my hair. i usually use kckt as a leave in and thats it but today i co washed with it. i used it as a regular conditioner, detangled and then left it in. then i put in some evoo and a few pumps of tw krinkles and curls which is a foam wrap lotion. i hope i like the turn out. only think is kckt takes way longer to dry than kbb hair milk does but i still love it. next week i plan on purchasing another bottle because mine is almost empty. but i dont use it that often anyway so....

im going to purchase another bottle of the tw k and c too next week. i think its my new love. i think what i was looking for in a gel i found in this foam.


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 19, 2010)

hello ladies,
it's been forever...just studying for my qualifying exams and lurking.
I just had to get out of lurkdom to tell IDareT's hair that KBB hair mask is the best conditioning treatment EVER!!! I've tried many and it is definitely the #1 in my list. The second is Darcy's Botanicals. 
Talking about DB, are you allergic to citrus oils? I am allergic to citrus oils so I usually ask her if she can kindly sell me the transitioning creme unscented. I mostly get most of my products unscented...

on my end, I've been using up stuff as well, took advantage of the freebie friday to get more hair mask 

Empressri did a video on koils by nature nourishing pomade and it looks so tempting
 I went on the website and it has.......grapefruit extract!! aargh...
reminds me when Afroveda started adding tangerine, grapefruit,orange, to everything... which is why i don't use afroveda anymore


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2010)

I upped my cowashing and dcing to get prepared for the bc. I plan to take it up just a little more for the next two weeks.  

I see Mozeke has responded to the complaints about shipping. She says on her site it will be $4.50 for the first item and $.50 for each additional item .

It's been 18 days since my last hair product purchase. I should be able to make it for the entire month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

Evening Ladies of Use 1 Buy 1,000

Well, I attempted to use a dab of my Mozeke Coconut Kokum Hair Milk and couldn't get it to pump out.  It's a little too thick to dispense from the pump.

So, I ended up transferring it to a Jar and cutting the bottle open.  I'm kinda mad because I feel like I am going to waste alot of product. 

This stuff is almost thick enough to be in a Jar.  (or maybe it was just my batch), but it just would not pump.

Love the way it smells.  I think if I reorder this, I'll stick with the smaller size with the screw on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I upped my cowashing and dcing to get prepared for the bc. I plan to take it up just a little more for the next two weeks. *
> 
> *I see Mozeke has responded to the complaints about shipping. She says on her site it will be $4.50 for the first item and $.50 for each additional item .*
> 
> *It's been 18 days since my last hair product purchase. I should be able to make it for the entire month.*


 
@ 1st bolded:  I'm excited!!!! 

@2nd bolded:  I heard about the drastically reduced shipping.

@3rd bolded:  That's Great!  18 Days!  Awesome!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2010)

T maybe you could suggest to her to put it in a jar. I know I contacted DB about the pumpkin condish being difficult without a pump and she had already done this based on being contacted by others. That's the benefit of these small handmade companies. They actually listen to the customers.


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 19, 2010)

@IDAreT's Hair: what do you recommend from mozeke? now that I am not locking anymore, my inner PJ wants to buy everything

has anyone tried Beija flores?
what do you recommend?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ 1st bolded: I'm excited!!!!


 
Me too....I'm barely making it with people bc'ing left and right round here . I will post pics in a few threads but I will not make a dedicated one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *T maybe you could suggest to her to put it in a jar.* I know I contacted DB about the pumpkin condish being difficult without a pump and she had already done this based on being contacted by others. *That's the benefit of these small handmade companies. They actually listen to the customers.*


 
I thought about that.  I think I will.  Thanks Shay!  And thanks for telling DB to add the Pump



redecouvert said:


> *@IDAreT's Hair: what do you recommend from mozeke? *now that I am not locking anymore, my inner PJ wants to buy everything
> 
> *has anyone tried Beija flores?*
> what do you recommend?


 
@ 1st Bolded:  During her 50% Memorial Weekend Sale I bought:

The Carrot Masque *Based on Brownie & Shay's reviews
The Deep Conditioning Masque
The Coconut Kokum Hair Milk *which I love
The Whipped Avacado Hair Cream *which I also love, but it doesn't seem to get really good reviews
The Avacado Cleansing Cream *Based on Shay's review/recommendation *Have not used this yet.

Me and Vonnie ordered around the same time.  We both love it.  I don't think she is too fond of the Avacado Whipped Cream but I love it.  She's Natural, I'm relaxed and it makes my hair feel good!

@2nd Bolded:  I have not


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Me too....I'm barely making it with people bc'ing left and right round here . *I will post pics in a few threads but I will not make a dedicated one.*


 
Uh.....I didn't think you would 

Also, stay on top of your Co-Washing/DC'ing game, your time will be here before you know it!  YAY!


----------



## mkd (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi ladies.  I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2010)

I e-mailed Mozeke and asked about putting my Coconut Kokum Hair Milk into a Jar (if I placed a repeat order) so we'll see.erplexed

But you'd think "Hair Milk" would be milky wouldn't you????

Anywhoo, I do love the product.  It's thick tho'


----------



## chebaby (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey ladies
I decided that I'm going to start sealing in my leave in with evoo from now on. My hair is so moisturizer right now and it's the end of the day.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 20, 2010)

Good Morning, ladies! Hope those of you who are celebrating Father day have a great day. My father lives in OH got him a card!

I wash my hair today and use up Nexxus Keraphix won't repurchase it was cheap buy from Marshall. I forgot dye the temple grays, so I'll redo my hair and steam with wdt, use that up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Hope you all are having a pleasant Sunday.  Deciding if I will co-wash again on Tuesday and then again on Friday.

Not sure, but I might.erplexed  I need to write out a Regi for Tuesday in case I decide to.  

IK the one on Friday will be the one I will do to prepare my hair for T/U in [email protected](13 weeks Post). 

I will be using Nexxus Humectin for my next Co-Wash and Nexxus Enphuse for my reconstructor.  Will DC either with Sitrinillah or Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus (both are totally Hair Delicious).

@Ltown:  I liked the Nexxus Keraphix reconstructor.  I finished a Tube of Keraphix and have a tube left, but put this  Nexxus Enphuse reconstructor into my Rotation.

_*Not sure when I'll use up somethin'*_


----------



## chebaby (Jun 20, 2010)

hello ladies
yesterdai purchased the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie i had been wanting. i wish i never purchased it  the smell is so freaking strong its annoying. in the jar it smells like a mix of coconuts and fruity stuff lol. it smells yumm. but as soon as i rub it in my hands it turns perfumey. i guess it just doesnt mix well with me. and that suck because i love the texture of it.

anyway im still undecided on if i want to deep treat my hair today, which i need to do, because i have this refresh a wash and go down pat now lol. i think i will deep treat though because i havent done so in a long while. so i will slather my hair in evoo and then deep treat with either kbb mask or oyin honey hemp.

ive also been thinking about a full head kinky weave but we know that wont happen lmao.


----------



## mkd (Jun 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> yesterdai purchased the shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie i had been wanting. i wish i never purchased it  the smell is so freaking strong its annoying. in the jar it smells like a mix of coconuts and fruity stuff lol. it smells yumm. but as soon as i rub it in my hands it turns perfumey. i guess it just doesnt mix well with me. and that suck because i love the texture of it.
> 
> anyway im still undecided on if i want to deep treat my hair today, which i need to do, because i have this refresh a wash and go down pat now lol. i think i will deep treat though because i havent done so in a long while. so i will slather my hair in evoo and then deep treat with either kbb mask or oyin honey hemp.
> ...


 Che. did you like the results with the pudding?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che. did you like the results with the pudding?


 the shea moisture? i really didnt use it. i rubbed just a little in my hair last night and today my hair feels fine but thats it. i was going to do my hair in twists with it today but not with that snell lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2010)

Afternoon Peeps!  Hope everyone is doing well. 

I got an e-mail back from Mozeke and she said she would be fine putting the Coconut Kokum in a Jar.  So, now I need to decide if/when Imma re-order.

Will prolly Co-Wash on Tuesday.  Trying to use up some stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 20, 2010)

so i still have the honey hemp in my hair along with some evoo and im not sure when i will rinse it out. 

i really do think i am going to get some braids in my hair so that i can leave it alone for a while. im not sure yet though.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone?

Chebaby that sounds great about the braids. I think for my florida trip I might get some braids so that I don't have to deal with humidity, or styling , Maybe braided with a nice design into a pony so I could put a fake pony on


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used up my DB's Daily Leave In Conditioner yesterday. I have one back up. I am moving on to Giovanni Direct Leave In. I have a liter so that will be a minute. Since I'm primarily down to staples with a few new things to try for some reason I'm not rotating. I'm using one product until it's done.  Interesting, huh? I may start rotating again at some point but for now I'm fine. 

I tried Hairveda's Acai Berry Conditioner on Saturday and I like it. It's not as thick as Moist PRO nor does it smell as good but I still like it.  My hair felt really good after airdrying and the curls, coils, and waves were popping. I will add this to my protein condish stash.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought about that.  I think I will.  Thanks Shay!  And thanks for telling DB to add the Pump
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I realized my mistake...protein overload.  I was using several products that all had protein in it and my hair was just getting hard and crunchy and lil dry.  It wasn't the Avocado Whipped Cream that was the issue.

Now that I went on a pure moisture binge for the last week my hair is back normal.  I will revisit the Avocado Whipped cream in a few weeks and see how it really works.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 21, 2010)

So, this past week, I used up another Moist 24/7, another Dumb Blonde reconstructor, and a Hydratherma Naturals oil. 
I'm going to get some Redken Extreme CAT and some JBCO this week. I think I need a stronger protein right now.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che. did you like the results with the pudding?



I liked it.  It didn't leave my hair to hard and the smell seems to fade with time but I like sweet smells.  I really like it for my twist outs- good hold but still nice and soft.


----------



## mkd (Jun 21, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I liked it. It didn't leave my hair to hard and the smell seems to fade with time but I like sweet smells. I really like it for my twist outs- good hold but still nice and soft.


I was thinking about buying it but I don't know how much use I will get out of it.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 21, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I used up my DB's Daily Leave In Conditioner yesterday. I have one back up. I am moving on to Giovanni Direct Leave In. I have a liter so that will be a minute. Since I'm primarily down to staples with a few new things to try for some reason I'm not rotating. I'm using one product until it's done. Interesting, huh? I may start rotating again at some point but for now I'm fine.
> 
> I tried Hairveda's Acai Berry Conditioner on Saturday and I like it. It's not as thick as Moist PRO nor does it smell as good but I still like it. My hair felt really good after airdrying and the curls, coils, and waves were popping. I will add this to my protein condish stash.


 
Shay were did you get a liter of Giovanni direct leave in?


----------



## Charz (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I'm glad my hair is back to normal from my color experience!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 21, 2010)

Charz your color is really nice.

i saw a girl today standing at a bus stop with a really nice blonde curly afro. her coils were really small but you could see them clearly and it was beautiful.

anyway today i co washed my hair twice today after leaving school and being in the sun for a few hours my hair was so dry and stiff from the sun. so i co washed with kckt left it in and then put on some evoo and shea butter. today i slicked my hair back in a puff with afroveda gelly.

oh and i used up a bottle of AO GPB. i have a back up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 21, 2010)

I decided to henna today.  I left it on for like 4 hours or so.  I have 2 packs left.  I used up the rest of Tresemme Naturals.

Sitting here DCing with Shea Moisture, VF, honey, and a little WDT (to thicken it back up). My hair was feeling extra dry which may have been from being out in the heat yesterday at a Jazz Festival. 

The AC isn't working right now so I refuse to use any heating product what so ever.
The management have sent 2 people now and still nothing.  About to go to someone's house with air.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay *were did you get a liter of Giovanni direct leave in?*


 
They may possibly be getting it from Massage Warehouse.  Check there Ltown

IK Che just bought a Gallon or Liter of Giovanni, and I think she said Massage Warehouse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2010)

Evening Ladies............just applied a bit of KBB Hair Milk (getting ready to have a little company this evening)

Glad to be outta the wig.  (It gets olderplexed)  Anyway, thinking about co-washing tommorrow.

Not close to using up anything.  I think my KBB Cranberry Cocktail Hair Milk will be the next thing to go down.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, girls!! I'm here at work, of course!  It has been soooo hot for the past week. It's killing me. And its supposed to continue all this week, too. 
So, anyway, I did end up getting some Redken Extreme CAT to use this week. I think it will do my hair good.  

This week, I might use up a Christine Gant Mixed Greens, a Mizani Renew Strength shampoo, and an 8oz Thermasmooth conditioner. 

I didn't get any hair stuff from this weekends sales, although I did indulge in some Foaming Cream Soaps from Jasmine's (6!) and some butters and lotions.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> They may possibly be getting it from Massage Warehouse. Check there Ltown
> 
> IK Che just bought a Gallon or Liter of Giovanni, and I think she said Massage Warehouse


 
They it in liters so that good if I run out. I'll keep looking locally so I don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 21, 2010)

yea i got my giovanni from massage warehouse.


next things on my list to use up are:
kbb hair milk
kinky curly knot today
giovanni sas conditioner
aussie moist(which i mixed with evoo, monoi de tahiti, grapeseed oil)


----------



## chebaby (Jun 21, 2010)

i just read this on another site so tomorrow i will heat up some evoo and coconut oil for 15 seconds and then slather it on my hair. im going to leave it on under a cap for at least 20 mintues and then co wash it out.

i also decided that i will only shampoo maybe once every 2 weeks or once a month. i like not shampooing lol.

oh and if i like the hot oil treat i will do it once a week from now on. esp. in the winter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 21, 2010)

That hot oil sounds good, Che. I looove EVOO. I've been thinking of starting to use it again on a regular basis.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 21, 2010)

when i used to use evoo my hair hated it. i mean it could be mixed into producst but by itself it would meke my hair hair and crunchy so i stayed away from it. recently i started using it again and i love it for everything from sealing to pre co wash treats.


----------



## mkd (Jun 21, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girls!! I'm here at work, of course!  It has been soooo hot for the past week. It's killing me. And its supposed to continue all this week, too.
> So, anyway, I did end up getting some Redken Extreme CAT to use this week. I think it will do my hair good.
> 
> This week, I might use up a Christine Gant Mixed Greens, a Mizani Renew Strength shampoo, and an 8oz Thermasmooth conditioner.
> ...


 Brownie, how do you like the mixed greens?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 21, 2010)

mkd said:


> Brownie, how do you like the mixed greens?



I like it but I won't repurchase. The scent is a bit strong for me. It reminds me of my vaporizer from when I was little. Besides, I have other similar products that work well.

I have to edit this. I got mixed up. The Herbal Rich hair butter smells like the vaporizer. I like the Mixed Greens.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay were did you get a liter of Giovanni direct leave in?


As T said, Che said, and you already know www.massagewarehouse.com

I finished my Claudie's Honeysuckle Cream Rinse. I may not replace it.  It's not as thick as I like. I do like the smell though.  The problem was I didn't have enough for my entire head and it was put up against Amla Cream Rinse and lost . We'll see.

I forgot I am rotating my dc's.   

I'm starting to question my HV's ACV rinses too. I feel like my hair feels rough after them. I think I may be fine with just a cold water rinse .


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I haven't used up anything but I haven't bought anything either.  I need suggestions on what to use for my braid outs.  I am relaxed but I can't get it too look right.  Thx ladies!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 21, 2010)

i just made a purchase for a jar of sweet hair pudding. then i went to curl mart and placed an order for curl junkie hibiscus and banana deep fix, curly junkie curl assurance leave in and oyin burnt sugar pomade.
the burnt sugar pomade is a replacement because mine is over a year old and i know most of oyins products need to be used in 6 months. the curl junkie leave in had been on sale for $10 for the longest so i finally decided to get it and i missed the curl junkie deep fix.
the sweet hair pudding is because lately i have become addicted to products specifically for twists, braids and styles like bantu knots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Ladies:  Happy Tuesday.  Wasn't on much last night, but wanted to give you all a Big Shout Out and Bump this thread.

On my Way to the Office, just doused my hair in KBB Cranberry Cocktail as I prepare to put this wig on today in 90 degree heat.  (Possible thunderstorms tho')

Anyway, Have a Blessed and Prosperous Day and I'll catch up with Ya'll later.

Will be Co-washing this evening...So stay tuned..... 

_*like ya'll really care*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG!  Nobody bumped our Poor Little thread today.

I'm sitting here, just finished DC'ing (under Steama' with Curl Junkie) letting things cool down.

Will rinse out and do a quick Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair and a little quick rinse with Skala and finishing that out with PC.

Won't use up anything this wash day, but it's all good tho'.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

tomorrow i will co wash with GPB again. im starting to see a tad bit of breakage because i havent been doing protein like i used to.

today i did do the oil treatment but didnt heat it up. i totally forgot to do so lol.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey everyone, tired will probably crash early again tonight. My stash is thining out, I have no desire to purchase anything right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Did Use up 1 Vial of Fermodyl 619.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

my bff just called me asking me to help a girl he works with because shes natural and has damaged hair. i told her really quickly about co washed and wet pony tails. i even told her to braid her hair during the winter and to use shea butter mixed with oils to moisturize her hair.
i told my bff that i would give him some products to take to work for her.
i think im going to give her some: shea butter(the yellow kind because when she runs out its easy to find), some sweet almond oil( and i already told her to pick up some evoo and coconut oil), a cheap conditioner(i have some HE conditioner laying around) and im not sure what else.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi ladies, im not up to nothing new. Moisturized with deja and lucious. Im going to lay down soon and get ready for work tonight. Ive been tired lately also, don't feel like posting too much mostly lurking. Just wanted to stop in.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tomorrow i will co wash with GPB again. *im starting to see a tad bit of breakage because i havent been doing protein like i used to.*
> 
> today i did do the oil treatment but didnt heat it up. i totally forgot to do so lol.



Same here.  I'm going to use my Redken CAT this week and go back to using slightly stronger proteins again. Maybe SSI Fortifying, Rescue Force, etc. 

Sure been quiet in here lately...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

KBB Tuesday Sale is 10% off the entire store. Code "Sweet Deal"  No minimum purchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Same here.  I'm going to use my Redken CAT this week and go back to using slightly stronger proteins again. Maybe SSI Fortifying, Rescue Force, etc.
> 
> *Sure been quiet in here lately...*


 
I'm Here!

I have the CAT too.  But haven't used it.  (And all the others you named).  

I will use the SSI, since I am on my natural products kick.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

im here but i have noticed its been quiet lately lol.

i wouldnt mind buying ssi okra conditioner but im waiting to see what people feel about it first.

and im studying for a quiz we have tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im here but i have noticed its been quiet lately lol.
> 
> *i wouldnt mind buying ssi okra conditioner but im waiting to see what people feel about it first.*
> 
> and im studying for a quiz we have tomorrow.


 
Me too Che @bolded.  I Lurve Reconstructors.

Yo' B!  Did you use this yet?

OT:  Good Luck on Your Quiz!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm going to use the SSI Okra tomorrow night. I can't wait!

Che, good luck on that quiz!!!! 

From Anita Grant:

*





*

No coupon code required. Simply  select FREE SHIPPING at check-out.
Free Shipping  *cannot* be combined with other offers.
Free Shipping delivery  method is Standard Air Mail for orders outside of the UK and First Class  post for orders within the UK. 
See below for further details.
Offer  runs from the 27th of April 2010 until midnight 30th of June 2010


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

thanx T and Brownie.

too bad im no longer interested in anita grant lol. at one point i would have stocked up even though i had never tried more than half the products lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx T and Brownie.
> 
> *too bad im no longer interested in anita grant lol.* at one point i would have stocked up even though i had never tried more than half the products lol.


 
Me Either Che    erplexed    

  Over it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx T and Brownie.
> 
> *too bad im no longer interested in anita grant* lol. at one point i would have stocked up even though i had never tried more than half the products lol.



I'm not either, really. There was a time when I would just go in and order some of everything but nah, not this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm going to use the SSI Okra tomorrow night. I can't wait!*


 
Give Us ALL The Details!

As soon as you say _it's a go_, I'm pressing "click"

_*j/k*_


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

hahaha @T. i dont know if i will purchase it but i do want to hear the details of the okra.

right now im reading the hair rules thread. ive been interested in this line but $20 a bottle is a hellofa lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

I Used the Curl Junkie again today.  Now I wanna pull out the Deep Fix and give it a try. 

But I said I would put no more than 3 into rotation.  So, I'll use up something before opening the CJ Deep Fix.

I love that Banana Hibiscus tho'. 

I guess _you really can_ fall in love with something the 1st time you use it. 

I felt the same way about:  Sitrinillah, AE Garlic and the Ashlii Amla (and a few others).


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

T, it generally only takes me once to realize if i like something or not.

im thinking about having a $5 sale but i dont know lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, it generally only takes me once to realize if i like something or not.
> 
> *im thinking about having a $5 sale but i dont know lol*


 
Wha??????  That stuff will go quick!
 Don't let the shipping cut into your profits tho'


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Give Us ALL The Details!
> 
> *As soon as you say it's a go, I'm pressing "click"
> 
> *j/k**



Um hmmm...

I need to try this Curl Junkie Banana one day. Sounds good. It has always been on my wish list but for some reason I never got it. Weird, huh? I got everything else.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wha??????  That stuff will go quick!
> *Don't let the shipping cut into your profits tho*'


see thats the problem. i noticed shipping went up and im like how to you have a $5 sale but shipping is $7-$10but i might do it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Um hmmm...
> 
> I need to try *this Curl Junkie Banana one day.* Sounds good. It has always been on my wish list but for some reason I never got it. Weird, huh? I got everything else.


 
Don't Worry about it. 

OT:  Hey B, Don't forget about Your Mozeke Carrot Protein Masque for your Treatment(s) too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't Worry about it.
> 
> OT:  Hey B, Don't forget about Your Mozeke Carrot Protein Masque for your Treatment(s) too.



I did forget about that one, too! I plan to line up my proteins tomorrow, organized by strength. I don't have too many strong ones, or any really, besides the CAT. I need to formulate a plan of action.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey Ladies Just peeking in hope everyone is using one buying one. I haven't been buying any hair products I think I am going to try Cholesterol by SE but then again I don't need it and nothing is broken SOOOO Y am I trying to fix it. Well Curiosity killed the cat but that good old satisfaction bought him back and the fact that he had nine lives so, the product is on sale and I want to pick it up. I've used 30 and buying one LOL~!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey Ladies Just peeking in hope everyone is using one buying one. I haven't been buying any hair products I think I am going to try Cholesterol by SE but then again I don't need it and nothing is broken SOOOO Y am I trying to fix it. Well Curiosity killed the cat but that good old satisfaction bought him back and the fact that he had nine lives so, the product is on sale and I want to pick it up. *I've used 30 and buying one LOL~!*


 
Chile....if You using 30 You Need to Buy Somethin'

btw:  Your New Siggy is Cute, Cute, Cute!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....if You using 30 You Need to Buy Somethin'
> 
> btw: Your New Siggy is Cute, Cute, Cute!!!


 
 
I am trying hard to not buy anything. I am so happy I bought my ponytails, I couldn't do the LACEFRONT IDARE I couldn't. I figured the PHony Pony was always my friend and I had to apologize to her and say please take me back. LOL

THanks so much, I wanted to change up my siggy Next check is in December  where I will post my New pics.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

My only open conditioners DC are Aussie 3 Minute, Yes to Carrots, Ion Extreme Moisture & SSI BB.

THe first two work best when I have a fresh relaxer, the other two work anytime LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am trying hard to not buy anything. I am so happy I bought my ponytails, *I couldn't do the LACEFRONT IDARE I couldn't. I figured the PHony Pony was always my friend and I had to apologize to her and say please take me back. LOL*
> 
> THanks so much, I wanted to change up my siggy Next check is in December  where I will post my New pics.


 
You are doing really good!  I'm so proud.  *wipes tear*

Girl, who you telling! @bolded.  It was like 94 here today and my Head was Hot, Hot, Hot!!!!!

I would break out the Phony-Bun, but I'm tryna' "Hide Your Hair" so......

I have a real short boy-cut, I was waiting until July to start wearing it, but if this heat wave continues....I may have to pull it out early.  It's a super short cut.  

That's why I stay on top of that Hair Milk and a little bit of spritz, because Babbbbbyyyy its Hot under Dem Wigzzzzzz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *My only open conditioners DC are Aussie 3 Minute, Yes to Carrots, Ion Extreme Moisture & SSI BB.*
> 
> THe first two work best when I have a fresh relaxer, the other two work anytime LOL!


 
So, you haven't tried the AE Garlic Yet?

I like that Ion too.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, you haven't tried the AE Garlic Yet?
> 
> I like that Ion too.


 
 I sleep with it by my bed  I am waiting patiently to finish atleast 2 more items. I will then open the Pandoras BOX.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> * I sleep with it by my bed  I am waiting patiently to finish atleast 2 more items. I will then open the Pandoras BOX. *


 
Yeah, it might be good to wait and break that out in the Fall/Winter

That is like one of the LHCF Holy Grails..........


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

YEs those wigs are hot, I tried and it's not working, I use to do the half wigs but I am not wanting to wear those right now. i don't want to have to fiddle with my bang.

I love the PONY I gel up for the week and I don't do anything else until wash day. Perfect we are a match made in heaven. 

So what is your hair goal IDare?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

I took the boys bowling today, the UPS man rung the bell right before I hopped in the shower, I reverted from taking my shower first, Gelled my hair; did my laundry, got under the dryer for 30 min. put clothing in dryer took shower, and got out my new shoes, new shirt and my cargos. LOL my son was like all that because of some new ponytails LOL.


OH yes and I cleaned my jewelery, * only cause it was burning under the dryer but my son was like  then asked me to clean his earring. All over my new hair he says


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> YEs those wigs are hot, I tried and it's not working, I use to do the half wigs but I am not wanting to wear those right now. i don't want to have to fiddle with my bang.
> 
> I love the PONY I gel up for the week and I don't do anything else until wash day. Perfect we are a match made in heaven.
> 
> *So what is your hair goal IDare?*


 
Just to see if I can grow back what I lost (on my own, by my own hands) and to have healthy hair.

I'm looking at it like a Garden/Hobby.  My Goal is to have a Healthy, Full, Blunt Cut Bob, sort of like that pic in your Siggy.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just to see if I can grow back what I lost (on my own, by my own hands) and to have healthy hair.
> 
> I'm looking at it like a Garden/Hobby. My Goal is to have a Healthy, Full, Blunt Cut Bob, sort of like that pic in your Siggy.


 
Okay, that sounds great. You can do it with your own hands. Your in the right place!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 22, 2010)

yea the bob in your siggy is beautiful. T, i think thats a great goal. ive always liked thick long bobs. the ones that stop right at or right above the shoulder.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 22, 2010)

Evening Ladies,

I've been out all day since they were working on my AC.  I'm trying a WnG this week but I don't think it's working out.  My hair feels hard and crunchy.  I think I'm going to wash, condition with WDT or BB overnight (maybe) and braid it for a braid out.  Back on my no protein kick.

I want to go swimming but I have to get this hair in order before the chlorine causes a set back.


----------



## mkd (Jun 22, 2010)

I love you avatar pic JJ!

Hi ladies, it has been quiet in here lately

I used up a banana brulee.  I may repurchase it at some point but I am not pressed.  If Brownie gives a good review of the okra conditioner, I may reorder the banana brulee and get the okra at the same time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yea the bob in your siggy is beautiful. T, i think thats a great goal. ive always liked thick long bobs. the ones that stop right at or right above the shoulder.


 


mkd said:


> I love you avatar pic JJ!
> 
> Hi ladies, it has been quiet in here lately
> 
> I used up a banana brulee. I may repurchase it at some point but I am not pressed. If Brownie gives a good review of the okra conditioner, I may reorder the banana brulee and get the okra at the same time.


 
Thanks CHebaby and MKD


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

JJ, your new pics are fab!!! I loooooove that  bob!! So cute!!


I guess I'll have to make sure to use the Okra tomorrow since everyone wants a review. I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## mkd (Jun 22, 2010)

I wish I could find all the stuff I want locally.  I always want one or two things from this place or that and I get annoyed spending $20 on product and $8 on shipping.  i think my next purchase will be from curlmart, I want that banana DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

mkd said:


> I wish I could find all the stuff I want locally.  I always want one or two things from this place or that and I get annoyed spending $20 on product and $8 on shipping.  i think my next purchase will be from curlmart, I want that banana DC.



They just had a 15% off, too. I had that in my cart but ended up not getting anything! LOL. They seem to have the 15% a lot more often than they used to so I'll just wait. I can usually find a coupon somewhere for them.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay I want my hair flowing like this http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/Ciara/Like+A+Boy--39929206 towards the end 2:40 2:56 and 3:03 want my hair FLOWINg like that


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> JJ, your new pics are fab!!! I loooooove that bob!! So cute!!
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to make sure to use the Okra tomorrow since everyone wants a review. I'll keep ya'll posted!


 
Thanks Brownie


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I want my hair flowing like this http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/Ciara/Like+A+Boy--39929206 towards the end 2:40 2:56 and 3:03 want my hair FLOWINg like that



Your hair will be like that in no time. 


Ps. The new pics are very cute.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Okay I want my hair flowing like this http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/Ciara/Like+A+Boy--39929206 towards the end 2:40 2:56 and 3:03 want my hair FLOWINg like that



Hmm, Mr Bush sure is chocolatey ...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, Mr Bush sure is chocolatey ...


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 22, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Your hair will be like that in no time.
> 
> 
> Ps. The new pics are very cute.


 
Thanks so much Vonnieluvs even though I might break my back trying all that crack ankle too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much Vonnieluvs even though I might break my back trying all that crack ankle too


You and me both
I'll need some of those rope supports they use for stunts in movies


----------



## Ltown (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are doing really good! I'm so proud. *wipes tear*
> 
> Girl, who you telling! @bolded. It was like 94 here today and my Head was Hot, Hot, Hot!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I bet it cute, you should show us the cut? At least you'll be cool this summer. Having more hair naural or relax is hot regardless in the summer.  I don't wear my hair out period.


----------



## mkd (Jun 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> They just had a 15% off, too. I had that in my cart but ended up not getting anything! LOL. They seem to have the 15% a lot more often than they used to so I'll just wait. I can usually find a coupon somewhere for them.


 I noticed that too Brownie.  It seems like they have 15% off like once a month.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 23, 2010)

JJamiah, you are a pretty lady and that bob is sharp on you.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

just sold some more products. im on a roll lol. but i have to be because this week i went a little crazy on the purchasing. i purchased curl junkie curls in a bottle, curl junkie coco coffee cream lite, hair rules curly whip and aubrey organics ginko something moisturizing gelly. ive never tried any of these products so i hope i like them.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are doing really good!  I'm so proud.  *wipes tear*
> 
> Girl, who you telling! @bolded.  It was like 94 here today and my Head was Hot, Hot, Hot!!!!!
> 
> ...


T, i didnt know you were rocking a short boy cut. im late lol. is  it shaved in the back? ive always liked those cuts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i didnt know you were rocking a short boy cut. im late lol. is it shaved in the back? ive always liked those cuts.


 
*cough* *cough* *side eye* side eye*

I have a Short Boy Cut Wig.  However, I haven't started 'rocking' it yet.  I tried it on again last night and thought:  all at the same time!

Imma hafta play around with it some more.erplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

ok now i know for a fact that the girl at my job is a cousin lol. i stopped her today and asked her where she gets her braids done and she told me her aunt did them but she wont be going back because the aunt braided her  edges too tight. i told her how i was scarred to ger braids because i hadnt gotten my hair done at a salon in so long. she told me to get a weave instead and you know what she said? she said go to Raniece because she does the best weaves but  she has a long waiting list. i asked her was she on hair sites and she was like yea, but the way she said it was matter of fact like "girl yea, i thought you knew" lol.

but the prices she told me about raniece is a hellofa lot.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough* *cough* *side eye* side eye*
> 
> I have a Short Boy Cut Wig.  However, I haven't started 'rocking' it yet.  I tried it on again last night and thought:  all at the same time!
> 
> Imma hafta play around with it some more.erplexed


oooohhhh lmao. i dont know where my mind is today lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

Tryna' decide on putting on some Mozeke Avacado Cream or KBB Cranberry Cocktail Hair Milk!  Maybe the Hair Milk.erplexed

I will probably finish up these 2 around the same time.  Possibly by the weekend.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

T, what do you think of the smell of the mozeke? i didnt like it but i wish i did so i could have given it more of a try.


anyway tonight i am going to do my hair. i will shampoo with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair because i feel like my hair is a little gunky. then i will deep treat with heat using kbb hair mask. then after i rinse i will use kbb hair milk as a levae in and a mix of miss jessies baby buttercream and curly pudding as stylers for twists. if the twists look cute then i will leave them in for the rest of the week and then do a twist out on the weekend.
if i love the baby butter cream as much as i remember then i will buy the 16oz jar from target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, what do you think of the smell of the mozeke? i didnt like it but i wish i did so i could have given it more of a try.*


 
I like it.  It's really more of a non-smellerplexed  I looked at someone's YT Video recently where she was reviewing the product and she kept saying it smelled like _"Flowers"_ Mine doesn't smell like "Flowers" at all. 

It's more of a "Non-Smell" or a "Lightly Fragranced" Product but definitely not like "Flowers"  So, I was wondering if she changed the 'scent'.  The Coconut Kokum Hair Milk smells really good.

What did it smell like when you had it?  And what did you have?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

when i had it it smelled like really strong flowers lol. like an old lady with a strong flowery perfume lmao. maybe she did change the smell.

i gave that and the mango cupuacu away in a swap. i loved the way the mango cupuacu smelled


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *when i had it it smelled like really strong flowers lol. like an old lady with a strong flowery perfume lmao. maybe she did change the smell.*
> 
> i gave that and the mango cupuacu away in a swap. i loved the way the mango cupuacu smelled


 
She DEFINITELY Changed the smell.  

It's actually a "Non-Smell"  She musta' got alot of 'complaints' 

It's almost 'fragrance free'


----------



## Ltown (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey what's up!   I'm use up WDT and Giovanni wheat shampoo I won't repurchase either. I'm all burned out from online sales, like Mkd said look around for some local stuff. That gift card going to be great for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey what's up! I'm use up WDT and Giovanni wheat shampoo I won't repurchase either. I'm all burned out from online sales, like Mkd said look around for some local stuff. That gift card going to be great for me.


 
Hey L!  I think my card will come in handy for me "Specifically" For On-Line Purchases.

I rarely buy off-line.  Still tryna' decide tho'  $500 or $300.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

when im finished all my shampoos i think im just going to stick with aphogee.

T, you make me want to place an order with mozeke but i think i'll pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> when im finished all my shampoos i think im just going to stick with aphogee.
> 
> *T, you make me want to place an order with mozeke but i think i'll pass.*


 
Well, You know _*clears throat*_ she did lower her shipping costs to $4.50?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey L!  I think my card will come in handy for me "Specifically" For On-Line Purchases.
> 
> I rarely buy off-line.  Still tryna' decide tho'  $500 or $300.


i realize i rarely buy offline too. i mean cheap conditioners and miss jessies at target. thats it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, You know _*clears throat*_ she did lower her shipping costs to $4.50?


pusha. im just gonna go take a look but ill be back empty handed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i realize i rarely buy offline too.* i mean cheap conditioners and miss jessies at target. thats it.


 
Girl, I even get my Henna/Indigo on-line  '

IK I ain't burning up no gas running all around tryna' buy no hair products. 

And if I go to Whole Foods or Trader Joe's Imma start buying other stuff too!

I like to get them delivered to my Door 

OT:  I think I may have 'sold' that liter of kenra....we'll see......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> pusha. im just gonna go take a look but ill be back empty handed


 
I'll throw a sample in your box. _*goes to look for empty jar*_


----------



## Ltown (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey L! I think my card will come in handy for me "Specifically" For On-Line Purchases.
> 
> I rarely buy off-line. Still tryna' decide tho' $500 or $300.


 
True that is what I would use the card for is online purchase, nothing I've ordered has knock my sock off so far but  I do like Jasmine nourshing wash, and wdt. I still have some dominician products I brought locally I need to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> True that is what I would use the card for is online purchase, nothing I've ordered has knock my sock off *so far but I do like Jasmine nourshing wash, *and wdt. I still have some dominician products I brought locally I need to use up.


 
This is one of my new Favs...............Jasmines!  

I haven't tried the Nourishing Wash, but I do like the way her stuff smells and her customer service is great!

btw: Thanks again for that Shea Butter Cream Rinse. 

IK I am going to love that.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll throw a sample in your box. _*goes to look for empty jar*_


 thanx T.

afroveda comes out with new products on july 4.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx T.
> 
> *afroveda comes out with new products on july 4.*


 
*rolls eyes*  Uh Oh......

I hope there is a Sale


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

i figured there will be for the july 4th. that seems so far away lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i figured there will be for the *july 4th. that seems so far away lol.*


 
July 1st is next Thursday!  Can you believe it????


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> July 1st is next Thursday!  Can you believe it????


it is hard to believe lol. i want to wait but i will be so disappointed if she doesnt have anything i want. i hope she has a new moisturizer with water as the first ingreadient. and maybe another deep conditioning mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> it is hard to believe lol. i want to wait but i will be so disappointed if she doesnt have anything i want. *i hope she has a new moisturizer with water as the first ingreadient. and maybe another deep conditioning mask*.


 
I Just Hope she has 15% or 20%  OFF!

_*free shipping or sumthin*_


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

exactly lol. im tired of the little discounts lol. where the buy one get one at lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> exactly lol. im tired of the little discounts lol. *where the buy one get one at lol.*


 
Das' What I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

lmao.
im so excited one of my curl mart orders shipped today so i should have it by friday, i hope. so im guessing the other one i should have by monday.  i cant wait to do a braid out with oyin burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

@Ltown:  Have you had a chance to 'try' any of the Darcy Botanicals yet?

If so, lemme know what you think.

I pulled a tiny sample of the Daily Leave-In I got from either Che. (or Brownie) I will be using that in the a.m.  Under da' Wigggggggggg


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

@Che:  If Afroveda did have a "SALE" what would you get?


----------



## Ltown (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown: Have you had a chance to 'try' any of the Darcy Botanicals yet?
> 
> If so, lemme know what you think.
> 
> I pulled a tiny sample of the Daily Leave-In I got from either Che. (or Brownie) I will be using that in the a.m. Under da' Wigggggggggg


 
Oh yes twice! I like it, it's a little thicker than KBB hair milk, but not as thick as giovanni direct leave in. The smell is not pleasing but it's not linkering so I can deal with it, which is lemongrass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Oh yes twice! I like it, *it's a little thicker than KBB hair milk, but not as thick as giovanni direct leave in. The smell is not pleasing but it's not linkering so I can deal with it, which is lemongrass.*


 
Good Review!  Thanks!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Che:  If Afroveda did have a "SALE" what would you get?


i have everything from her that im interested in but i would get the new stuff


----------



## mkd (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey ladies! 

I am really not liking my hair right now.  I want to get a cute bob.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

mkd why arent you liking your hair right now? is the kckt and kccc no longer working?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

did i finish my last bottle of trader joes nourish spa???? i have to check because i dont know why, if i did finish it, i didnt repurchase yet. it is a staple.


----------



## mkd (Jun 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd why arent you liking your hair right now? is the kckt and kccc no longer working?


 I still like the kccc and kckt Che.  I think its more that I don't get 2nd and 3rd day hair and I am tired of wearing my hair pulled back.  I really wish I could get away with co washing every day because I think I would be more content with my hair that way.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 23, 2010)

i know what you mean. i had to stop wearing my hair pulled back everyday too or i was gonna go crazy. if you have to wet your hair everyday try just water instead of usuing conditioner.
and maybe you need a little bit of protein to boost your curls. too much moisture can create limp curls that wont stay.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 24, 2010)

I finished Amala Cream Rinse, DB Transitioning Creme, and Claudie's oil. I have 2-3 back ups for the Amala and 1 back up for the transitioning creme. Claudie said she is no longer going to make this oil. I've never seen it on her site. I think it was going to be a new product when she offered it to me but later told me that it was too expensive to replicate.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 24, 2010)

So, what do you guys think of the Afroveda Ashlii Amala? Is it very moisturizing? 


I keep forgetting that its almost July!! I can't believe how fast time is going by!!! I hope the sales are good...


----------



## Charz (Jun 24, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So, what do you guys think of the Afroveda Ashlii Amala? Is it very moisturizing?
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting that its almost July!! I can't believe how fast time is going by!!! I hope the sales are good...



It's very moisturizing but not worth the money that she now charges for it.

I am partaking in the Shescentit 4th of July sale if she has one.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey ladies, how are you? I'm chilling at home it's my birthday! I'm going to treat myself to pedicure, Red Lobster and cocktails later. It's going to be 95-97 degree in DMV so ladies drink water and stay in.  I'm going to Hampton Jazz festival tomorrow so I don't know if my friend has dsl to allow me to get on internet, so if I'm MIA that why. 
Have anyone trie uncle funky curly products?  I'm still searching, though I like KCCC but it really makes my hair crunchy and shrinks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

Charz said:


> *It's very moisturizing but not worth the money that she now charges for it.*


 
IA w/Charzie!  It's only _8_ ounces with a 16 ounce Price Tagerplexed

But....if I can get it for 15% - 20% off, I'll get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, how are you? I'm chilling at home it's my birthday! I'm going to treat myself to pedicure, Red Lobster and cocktails later.


 
:birthday2 +  +  +  + :alcoholic
 ++ + + + :bday5: +  +  = 

Happy B-Day Ltown Enjoy Yourself & Have a GOOD Time!


----------



## Charz (Jun 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, how are you? I'm chilling at home it's my birthday! I'm going to treat myself to pedicure, Red Lobster and cocktails later. It's going to be 95-97 degree in DMV so ladies drink water and stay in. I'm going to Hampton Jazz festival tomorrow so I don't know if my friend has dsl to allow me to get on internet, so if I'm MIA that why.
> Have anyone trie uncle funky curly products? I'm still searching, though I like KCCC but it really makes my hair crunchy and shrinks.


 

Happy Birthday!!!


Red Lobster!!! YUMMMMMMM!!!!!!

Oh and I refuse to try some product named "funky" just doesn't sit well with me


----------



## mkd (Jun 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i know what you mean. i had to stop wearing my hair pulled back everyday too or i was gonna go crazy. if you have to wet your hair everyday try just water instead of usuing conditioner.
> and maybe you need a little bit of protein to boost your curls. too much moisture can create limp curls that wont stay.


 Che, I actually tried this method this morning.  So far I like it.  I will try tomorrow and see if I can get third day hair. 


Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, how are you? I'm chilling at home it's my birthday! I'm going to treat myself to pedicure, Red Lobster and cocktails later. It's going to be 95-97 degree in DMV so ladies drink water and stay in. I'm going to Hampton Jazz festival tomorrow so I don't know if my friend has dsl to allow me to get on internet, so if I'm MIA that why.
> Have anyone trie uncle funky curly products? I'm still searching, though I like KCCC but it really makes my hair crunchy and shrinks.


 Happy Birthday Ltown!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!  




Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, how are you? I'm chilling at home it's my birthday! I'm going to treat myself to pedicure, Red Lobster and cocktails later. It's going to be 95-97 degree in DMV so ladies drink water and stay in. I'm going to Hampton Jazz festival tomorrow so I don't know if my friend has dsl to allow me to get on internet, so if I'm MIA that why.
> Have anyone trie uncle funky curly products? I'm still searching, though I like KCCC but it really makes my hair crunchy and shrinks.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ltown!!!   Have a great day!


Ps. MKD- ITA.  I know how you feel.  I'm not feeling my hair right now.  If I had a good flat iron I'd probably straighten.  Since I don't I'm going to try a WnG puff since the braid out yesterday was a serious bust.


----------



## mkd (Jun 24, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Happy Birthday Ltown!!! Have a great day!
> 
> 
> Ps. MKD- ITA. I know how you feel. I'm not feeling my hair right now. If I had a good flat iron I'd probably straighten. Since I don't I'm going to try a WnG puff since the braid out yesterday was a serious bust.


Vonnie, I had good luck today just rewetting in the shower and not co washing.  I have been thinking about flat ironing but it is soooooo hot!!!


----------



## natura87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just lurking, as usual. I promised my little sis I would flat iron her hair, I promised, so I cant back out. She knows where I live.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> Vonnie, I had good luck today just rewetting in the shower and not co washing.  I have been thinking about flat ironing but it is soooooo hot!!!



The was definitely a reason.  Then I started working out again which means and these sudden thunderstorms are no joke either.

I'm glad the rewetting is working.  Sometimes that's all you need for a fresh 'do.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

wow im so excited. all of my curlmart and ohm body orders have shipped. yaaayyyyy!!!!
so i expect to have everything by monday. but i want them by saturday lmao.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

happy birthday Ltown.

i think the ahslii amala is great. and i do think its worth the price because i use it on dry hair(which means i use more than if it were on wet hair) and it still lasts me a while. plus it is intense, not just a regular conditioner. and isnt red raspberry oil pretty expensive? i think the ingredients are great.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 24, 2010)

I decided not to purchase anymore item and stay with whats been working all along.I have a few items that i will add in that deja milk as a leave in and the Deep conditioner from Bee Mine. I will stick with Curls Sublime Coconut Conditioner as a daily co wash (I love this condition... It melts the tangle and knots) then detangle with TW Protective Bodier Mist and mositurize with Qhemet Biologic Burdock Root Butter Cream and seal with Beemine Scalp and Moisture..For protein i will use BeeMine Avocado Conditioner. I have found my go to products. Now i just need to found a good mositurizing shampoo that wont make my hair feel coated.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy birthday L.

Hi ladies i got my curl junkie smoothing conditioner today. I can't wait to try it tommorrow. Che do you still use the hair one cleansing conditioner? and does it get your scalp clean enough? I may buy a bottle at sally's tommorrow but i don't know which one to get. I wonder if they will let me smell it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Happy birthday L.
> 
> Hi ladies i got my curl junkie smoothing conditioner today. I can't wait to try it tommorrow. Che do you still use the hair one cleansing conditioner? and does it get your scalp clean enough? I may buy a bottle at sally's tommorrow but i don't know which one to get. I wonder if they will let me smell it.


i didnt really like the hair one. the first time i used it was ok and then everytime after that when i used it my hair felt dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Che do you still use *the hair one cleansing conditioner?* and does it get your scalp clean enough? I may buy a bottle at sally's tommorrow *but i don't know which one to get.* I wonder if they will let me smell it.


 


chebaby said:


> *i didnt really like the hair one. the first time i used it was ok and then everytime after that when i used it my hair felt dry.*


 
Hair One that's JJ's Joint 

_*don't most people get the olive?*_


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i didnt really like the hair one. the first time i used it was ok and then everytime after that when i used it my hair felt dry.


 
I was thinking of trying the jojoba. Which one did you get?


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 24, 2010)

They have sample packs so i will try the jojoba tommorrow, its for color treated hair which sometimes is more moisturizing even if it doesn't say so.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> They have sample packs so i will try the jojoba tommorrow, its for color treated hair which sometimes is more moisturizing even if it doesn't say so.


 
So....If you like it, do you think you'd ever try WEN?


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hair One that's JJ's Joint
> 
> _*don't most people get the olive?*_


 
You know it Idare, I love Hair One Olive Oil. No doubt. Love it, if you have this and don't want it you know who does 

I refuse to use anything else now. 

Jojoba was a little weird, it left a build up, I tried to ignore.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> They have sample packs so i will try the jojoba tommorrow, its for color treated hair which sometimes is more moisturizing even if it doesn't say so.


 
I love the Olive Oil one but Jojoba isnt bad at all. I use that to wash my hair instead of shampoo.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> They have sample packs so i will try the jojoba tommorrow, its for color treated hair which sometimes is more moisturizing even if it doesn't say so.


 
Try the Olive Oil it is moisturizing, the Jojoba wasn't as I though it would be though but was dissappointed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> You know it Idare, I love Hair One Olive Oil. No doubt. Love it, *if you have this and don't want it you know who does *
> 
> *I refuse to use anything else now.*
> 
> Jojoba was a little weird, it left a build up, I tried to ignore.


 
Nah....I don't have any  If I did.....it would be yours  For sure.  

Because knowing me.....I'd have more than 1


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah....I don't have any If I did.....it would be yours For sure.
> 
> Because knowing me.....I'd have more than 1


 
I know!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

rosebud:trampolin:bday5:  : 

Happy Bday Ltown!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I was thinking of trying the jojoba. Which one did you get?


 
I tried hair one when I was transitioning and it was great but once I became fully natural it just left my hair waxy.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

i think i have the olive oil one, im not sure but i do know i had the jojoba one. i might still have it. who knows lmao.

anyway i love when and will always use it. my fave is sweet almond mint. i love fig too but havent repurchased as of yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think i have the olive oil one, im not sure but i do know i had the jojoba one. i might still have it. who knows lmao.
> 
> *anyway i love when and will always use it. my fave is sweet almond mint. i love fig too but havent repurchased as of yet.*


 
I think if I were to try a product like this, I'd prolly just get WENerplexed  

It just sounds too confusing

One Pump, Two Pumps, Three Pumps........

Lawd Lawd Lawd


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think if I were to try a product like this, I'd prolly just get WENerplexed
> 
> It just sounds too confusing
> 
> ...


 
I don't count pumps 

I just use enough for my hair and when I add the water spritz it foams a little and I proceed to washy washy washy  I also leave it on for about 12-15 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I don't count pumps *
> 
> *I just use enough for my hair *and when I add the water spritz it foams a little and I proceed to washy washy washy


 
Girl, Everytime I watch it on QVC and Dat' Man get to talkin' 'bout all dem pumps I think:  That's too complicated


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Everytime I watch it on QVC and Dat' Man get to talkin' 'bout all dem pumps I think: That's too complicated


 
 that is just why I don't do it, LOL, I am like are you serious everytime I get ready to shampoo you want me to think about counting,  I just pump until there is enough and put it on my hair. I don't skimp at all and my bottle last pretty long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

My Hairveda MoistPRO Came today! 

I should prolly co-wash with that tommorrow.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

JJ i just use enough for my hair too lol. i read the instructions and was like


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> JJ i just use enough for my hair too lol. i read the instructions and was like


 
Me too LOL!  

Good night ladies I keep peeking in threads knowing the bed is calling me, have a great evening.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

oh i forgot, today i co washed with giovanni reconstructor and that stuff has so much slip. detangling was a breeze.
last night i twisted my hair with miss jessies baby buttercreme and curly pudding and my twists looked so good, fat and juicy but this morning the twist out just did not look right lol. i mean it was the way i parted my hair and i fluffed so much that i wouldnt have been able to get second day hair anyway so i just co washed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy Bday, Ltown!!!!!  



So, I used the SSI Okra last night.  My hair feels so good right now. Nice and strong, but still soft. I could tell when I rinsed it. It has a nice smell, too, imo. A fresh, green scent.  For some reason, I seemed to have used a lot of it. But, so far, so good. I'm going to use it again next week. 
I hope she has a sale for the 4th. I have like one more use of the 
Avocado condish so I need another 16oz. I see the Okra only comes in the one size.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 24, 2010)

I dunno ladies, maybe i will just use conditioner to wash and then add baking soda to clarify. And no t i probably wouldn't try the wen, a little too rich for my blood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Happy Bday, Ltown!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey B!

Thanks for the review.  A Fresh Green Scent Uh????

Glad you liked the results.  Still not sure if I am ready for that one yeterplexed

Not sure what I'll be looking at over the 4th? (if anything).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey B!
> 
> Thanks for the review.  A Fresh Green Scent Uh????
> 
> ...




LOL! I'm not good at describing smells but I do like the smell of that conditioner.  I think you would like the conditioner. 

@bolded: Looking at any and every, just like the rest of us...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *@bolded: Looking at any and every, just like the rest of us...*


 
You Wrong B!  Just Plain Wrong.

_*takes "hi" back*_ 

btw: happy daytoyou!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Wrong B!  Just Plain Wrong.
> 
> _*takes "hi" back*_
> 
> *btw: happy daytoyou!*





Girl, I'm just teasin' you!  
I'm gonna be checking out Shescentit, Jasmine's, and Darcy's. I have to send Dana an email and find out when the Babassu Xtreme will be back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I'm just teasin' you!*
> I'm gonna be checking out Shescentit, Jasmine's, and Darcy's. *I have to send Dana an email and find out when the Babassu Xtreme will be back.*


 
IK Girl!

Yeah, when IS that coming back?

You know we gon' be all over them Sales......Maybe I can pick up some Sitrinillah?

Imma be very "strategic" with what I buy....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope to use up my KBB Hair Milk soon.  Other than that, I don't think I'm  close to using up anything else.erplexed


----------



## mkd (Jun 24, 2010)

Brownie, you are making that SSI Okra sound very appealing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 24, 2010)

mkd said:


> Brownie, you are making that SSI Okra sound very appealing.



 Sorry, I think. LOL I do like it, though.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 24, 2010)

Ot- i hate okra its all slimey inside, i don't want any in my blackeyed peas. It reminds me of someones spit.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 24, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Ot- i hate okra its all slimey inside, i don't want any in my blackeyed peas. It reminds me of someones spit.



 It is nasty, isn't it??? The thought of putting that in my mouth makes me want to gag. It's like boog. 


It works for me in that conditioner, tho.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

i just found out about a natural hair salon in my area. their slogan is kinky hair is good hair. during the colder months i may frequent them for two strand twists and styles like cornrows but it seems like they specialize in locs.


----------



## mkd (Jun 24, 2010)

Have any naturals in here gotten their hair shaped?  I am really liking my hair curly and out but I want it to have a bit more shape, maybe I should get some layers?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 24, 2010)

mkd i was thinking the same thing today because my back layer hangs like 2 inches longer than the rest of my hair. but ill just leave it alone until my hair gets longer.


----------



## Charz (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm only spending $100 a month for hair/beauty/clothing purchases.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 25, 2010)

Charz said:


> I'm only spending $100 a month for hair/beauty/clothing purchases.


 
 you really cut back!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> Have any naturals in here gotten their hair shaped? I am really liking my hair curly and out but I want it to have a bit more shape, maybe I should get some layers?


 
My hair was in layer when I transition to natural but I have not had it shapes since. Mkd would you want your curly hair to hang the same as straight? Just curious for me my 3 textures already don't forum together is why I can't get a twist/braid out. But I read in a post today which makes since it to use less or different products on each textures. Maybe I'll finally get something going.


----------



## Charz (Jun 25, 2010)

Ltown said:


> you really cut back!




I know, I am moving to DC in October so I need to cut back. You have any advice? I can afford 1300 a month. I don't want to live in a shady area, or with rats, and roaches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Divas!  All You Weekend Hair Warriors!

I'm so glad today is Friday!  It is Hot as You know where today! (AGAIN).

Can't wait to get home and do my Hair this evening! 

Will be prepping for relaxer........


----------



## Charz (Jun 25, 2010)

I calculated how much with a 25% discount would the products from Shescentit I want would cost with shipping. The discount barely covers the shipping  

It's 55 bucks!

I want all the new butters, the Fixing Gel and the new Okra conditioner and reformulated Avocado Conditioner!!1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Charz said:


> I calculated how much with a 25% discount would the products from Shescentit I want would cost with shipping. The discount barely covers the shipping
> 
> *It's 55 bucks!*
> 
> *I want all the new butters, the Fixing Gel and the new Okra conditioner and reformulated Avocado Conditioner!!*1


 
WOW!

I want to be strategic in what I get, I don't want to come outta the holiday weekend looking

If HV has a Sale I'll get the Sitrinillah.  AV the Ashlii Amla.  Not sure about any place else?  Maybe the SSI _Okra-Dokra _.... just for the simple fact that I lurve a good Reconstructor


----------



## Charz (Jun 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!
> 
> I want to be strategic in what I get, I don't want to come outta the holiday weekend looking
> 
> If HV has a Sale I'll get the Sitrinillah.  AV the Ashlii Amla.  Not sure about any place else?  Maybe the SSI _Okra-Dokra _.... just for the simple fact that I lurve a good Reconstructor




I'm done with AV and I will only be getting the Moist 24/7 gallons from HV.

My hair is in twists for the time being so I don't have to worry about it.

Do you relax bone straight Ms. Terri?


----------



## Ltown (Jun 25, 2010)

Charz said:


> I know, I am moving to DC in October so I need to cut back. You have any advice? I can afford 1300 a month. I don't want to live in a shady area, or with rats, and roaches.


 
Why not look at Upper Marlboro, Clinton or near Andrews AFB area closer to Metro. I can't recommend anything in DC area, that's why I'm in Southern Maryland. There is some new appt in Waldorf, 1br mid $900/2br low $1000 call 1888-591-5754. I'm 20 min from Branch metro line. Get Sat Washington Post, they  have apartment guide and it maybe more DC apt to view.


----------



## Charz (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh and I'm not getting the Marshmallow Cream from SSI. It's first ingredient is aloe vera juice 

ETA: The gel has it too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Charz said:


> *Do you relax bone straight Ms. Terri?*


 
At the Salon I was.... Girl, this DIY stuff, I'm prolly more Texlaxed.  It has never been Bone Straight since I took over.Plus, the only heat I've been using is from my Dryer.



Ltown said:


> Why not look at Upper Marlboro, Clinton or near Andrews AFB area closer to Metro. I can't recommend anything in DC area, that's why I'm in Southern Maryland. There is some new appt in Waldorf, 1br mid $900/2br low $1000 call 1888-591-5754. I'm 20 min from Branch metro line. Get Sat Washington Post, they have apartment guide and it maybe more DC apt to view.


 
Good Advice Ltown.  Charz, very proud of you for your Big Move.  I wanted to live in Georgetown.  I use to travel to DC alot in my former job.  (Once a month) Mostly on the Hill and mostly taking the Red-Eye between DC and OH.  I have stayed in Crystal City Va. a time or two.



Charz said:


> Oh and I'm not getting the Marshmallow Cream from SSI. It's first ingredient is aloe vera juice
> 
> ETA: The gel has it too


 
Brownie has the Marshmallow!  I wonder how it is working for her????


----------



## Charz (Jun 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> Have any naturals in here gotten their hair shaped?  I am really liking my hair curly and out but I want it to have a bit more shape, maybe I should get some layers?




My stylist was asking me to shape my hair. My crown grows super fast and it's at shoulder length but I don't want it cut off . I want my crown to reach apl and bsl along with the rest of my hair, and I want to have a comfortable low ponytail.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

The lights are back on after that tornado/thunderstorm yesterday.  My kitchen and 2nd bedroom flooded (I live on the 2nd floor) but it was an easy fix.

I'm hoping SSI has a sale.  I want some of the new stuff, BB, Super Soft honey and Avocado condish. The reformulated Avocado is great got it in my last order in the fall/winter.

Think I'm going to be in a WnG pony this weekend.  I used the Avocado to cowash (left some in) put KBB hair milk and a lil castor oil to seal/slick edges.  My hair is nice and soft today. and not greasy.  I hope I don't get SSKs from this esp since I just did a major S & D Wed.


----------



## mkd (Jun 25, 2010)

Charz said:


> My stylist was asking me to shape my hair. My crown grows super fast and it's at shoulder length but I don't want it cut off . I want my crown to reach apl and bsl along with the rest of my hair, and I want to have a comfortable low ponytail.


 I think I am going to have to find someone who can cut hair while its  curly if I decide to go this route.  I don't know if my stylist can do it.  


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> The lights are back on after that tornado/thunderstorm yesterday. My kitchen and 2nd bedroom flooded (I live on the 2nd floor) but it was an easy fix.
> 
> ...


Glad you are OK Vonnie!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 25, 2010)

I love the reformulated Avocado, too, Vonnie. I'll have to reup on that soon, too. As for the new Marshmallow, hmmm, not too sure about that one. I thought I liked it at first but after continued use, I think it might be drying for me. I'm going to try the Amazon one this week.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2010)

hi ladies
this weekend im just washing and going and if i get my products tomorrow i will deep treat on sunday.
today my hair is in a wash and go curly afro with one side pinned up. i like it but it does not feel soft at all. instead of me using kbb hair milk and cream i used curls milkshake and monoi de tahiti oil. im going to mist my hair with water and lightly apply some kbb hair milk. i hope that works to make my hair soft.


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey ladies, i think im going to wash early today to get it over with. Co-washing and detangling with mbc, dcing with curl junkie, braiding with deja and lucious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies  I just clarified with Avalon Organics Lemon, Shea & Babbasu 'Poo, and did my Nexxus Emergencee Treatment

Now, I am going to steam with Ashlii Amla.  

And I'm with La, finish this mug up early!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Used Up that Ashlii Amla (I am sooooooo Sad).  The "jar" and the color of the product are both deceiving.  

I thought there was much more in there than it actually was.

Yep.  Imma hafta break down and buy it.  Even if she has 10%erplexed I'll prolly get it.

I still can't believe how that Jar faked me out!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 25, 2010)

I just put some Gel touch ups on my hair i am wearing a different pony today I bough 2 years ago never wore but got out and beat up (kids were playing toss ball with it- or so it seems) I washed it and am wearing it. LOL

It's actually great better than out of the pack , http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Ponytail/FREETRESS-SYNTHETIC-PONYTAIL-NEBRASKA-GIRL/index.php


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I just put some Gel touch ups on my hair i am wearing a different pony today I bough 2 years ago never wore but got out and beat up (kids were playing toss ball with it- or so it seems) I washed it and am wearing it. LOL
> 
> It's actually great better than out of the pack , http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Ponytail/FREETRESS-SYNTHETIC-PONYTAIL-NEBRASKA-GIRL/index.php


didnt she used to be a member here? the girl in the pic? she is very beautiful.

i tried to soften my hair with kbb hair milk but my hair loves it on wet, not dry hair. i put it all back in a puff and its so big and full but it doesnt feel that great.

ive been thinking about getting a weave. who woulda thunk it


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> didnt she used to be a member here? the girl in the pic? she is very beautiful.
> 
> i tried to soften my hair with kbb hair milk but my hair loves it on wet, not dry hair. i put it all back in a puff and its so big and full but it doesnt feel that great.
> 
> ive been thinking about getting a weave. who woulda thunk it


 
I don't know if she was a member here  She is pretty, I like the pony. 
So what kind of weave were you thinking about?


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 25, 2010)

Im dcing right now and the sun is still up, that's a first. I haven't been to sleep yet since getting off work this morning. Actually im not even that tired. This curl junkie smoothing conditioner smells good but its a bit thinner than the rehab. I used quite a bit but we will see how it works. Its cheaper with more product. Didn't use up anything today.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2010)

i just made an appointment to get kinky twists done on sunday. i guess its really spur of the moment but i have been thinking about putting my hair away for a long time now anyway.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2010)

oh so let me think about my treatments now. ok tomorrow morning i will pre poo for an hour with ORS mayo. then i will shampoo with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and do a 10 minute treatment with aveda drt. then i will slather on kbb hair mask under heat for 20 mintues. then i will use kbb hair milk for moisture and then heat protectant. then braid in big braids to strech and then when 80% dry i will blow dry. 
then im going to moisturize my hair with shea butter and oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Diva's to the 10th Power!

Well, I finished up my Hair.  I did use up the Ashlii, a 5.0 Tube of Nexxus Ensure and a Vial of Fermodyl.  I think I am done with the Fermodyl.  Will replace at some point.erplexed 

I have a back-up of the Nexxus Ensure, but may switch back to Roux Porosity Control next wash-day (I have 2 bottles of PC).

I am putting Curl Junkie Rehab Treatment into Rotation with Sitrinillah and Banana Honey Hibiscus.

I like having Options.......


----------



## mkd (Jun 25, 2010)

You are using stuff up T!  I am washing tonight but I will not be using anything up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> *You are using stuff up T!* I am washing tonight but I will not be using anything up.


 
IK Girl!  I am sooo excited too! 

You know I was all set to use Dominican Products July, August, September but now I have changed to "Natural" Handmade stuff for June, July, August to try not to keep alot of Handmade stuff around too long. (And you know unless you buying a Gallon, they ain't giving you _much_)

Yep.  I am breezing right through stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl!  I am sooo excited too!
> 
> You know I was all set to use Dominican Products July, August, September but now I have changed to "Natural" Handmade stuff for June, July, August to try not to keep alot of Handmade stuff around too long. (And you know unless you buying a Gallon, they ain't giving you _much_)
> 
> Yep.  I am breezing right through stuff.


speaking of dominican products, my bss started selling silicon mix. the whole line and the bambu kind. i thought of you T. but my hair and nose never liked silicon mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Girl.....I hated Silicon Mix. I sold that on the Exchange Forum.  I hope I like that Bambu One

Maybe I'll do the Dominican Prods August, Sept, Oct.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I don't know if she was a member here  She is pretty, I like the pony.
> So what kind of weave were you thinking about?


i keep hearing about reniece and how she specializes in healthy hair so i wanted to go to her and get a weave. i dont know what kind because ive never had one before lol. i was thinking about a full head weave with a bang. and maybe apl.

i read about people hair breaking off because of the texture of the kinky twist hair. and i figured that when i felt the hair in the store so i called the salon back and told them i would be getting senegalese twist. im not really worried about those twists because ive had them before and reallyy they are just basic twists. i will make it clear not to twist tight and not to cut the hair that sometimes sticks out the twists(they call it a trim). other then that i think they will be easy to maintain and moisturize.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay....Ya'll I am really liking the KBB Hair Butter. 

At first I wasn't so sure (so I put it away).  Recently, I pulled it out again and I really like it!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jun 25, 2010)

I finished Silicon Mix Bambù this morning.  Won't repurchase.


----------



## mkd (Jun 25, 2010)

Che, how long will you keep your twists in?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, how long will you keep your twists in?


im going to try for 2-3 months. yall know how i get lol. when i was relaxed i would get twists put in, get antsy, and take them out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i just found out about a natural hair salon in my area. their slogan is kinky hair is good hair. during the colder months i may frequent them for two strand twists and styles like cornrows but it seems like they specialize in locs.


Where? What's the name of it? Ya'll know I will be paying folks to twist up and style my hair .

I finished my jar of Lil Better Butter. It will be a repurchase at some point but I want to continue to get my stash down.

Happy belated B-Day Ltown!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 26, 2010)

I used up a SSI Hair Milk.  So I've had this since last summer and I liked it when I first but it's been hiding for the last 3-6mos.  I don't think I'm going to repurchase since I have 6 KBB hair milks and a handful of other leave-ins.  Plus I don't like the pump of that bottle it gets really hard to use.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey ladies, Happy Saturday. Well went to concert last night seen Keith Sweat, he was great like he never left the scene. Jazz person(don't really know him) but he was good Dave Coz, he brought out Sheila E, she was great too. Gladys Knight ended the show. I'm enjoying my mini vacation. I'm going to see Frankie Beverly, Envogue, Kirk Walum and someone else??

Che, do your hair last in twist  thought your hair was fine? I know my hair fine and frizz like day two!


----------



## Day36 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I have so much going on that I havent been posting regularly. Hope all is well. And, I used up a SSI avocado ccondish, Strinillah condish, and some body/face products  And, Ive given away some things to the young lady at work. Oh and Im almost finished the KBB Hair Milk (I shouldve bought more during the sale :/). Thought I was on my way to mixing my own stuff, but....SOMEBODY loaded me up again


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 26, 2010)

Good morning all, im not doing anything today just relaxing. I do like the curl junkie conditioner it left my hair nice and soft.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2010)

Making today my hair day because I will be going to get a mani/pedi tomorrow and going to a pool party. So needed . This week was a bit hectic and stressful but I got to see and talk to PC quite a bit .


----------



## Day36 (Jun 26, 2010)

So, um, bout them PC-taken hair pics?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Making today my hair day because I will be going to get a mani/pedi tomorrow and going to a pool party. So needed . This week was a bit hectic and stressful *but I got to see and talk to PC quite a bit* .



 That's right, Shay!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am trying to resist buying some more perfume and a new bag. erplexed Not working so far......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!!!!

What's Up?  I just applied some KBB Hair Butter. 

Gon' try to take it easy on product this week.erplexed

Looking forward to getting a relaxer next weekend....


----------



## Day36 (Jun 26, 2010)

T, would you ever show your hair? Or, at least give an update on its progress? sorry, but im just proud of you hanging in there...and would like to see pitchas or hear updates


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

Day36 said:


> *T, would you ever show your hair? Or, at least give an update on its progress? sorry, but im just proud of you hanging in there*...and would like to see pitchas or hear updates


 
Maybe in 2012!~

Remember:  I started from nothing.  A Bad Chemical Service coupled with Double Processing of both Relaxer and Color.

I was just telling a friend on the phone yesterday, I wish I woulda' shaved and then started over from scratch _instead of_ trying to grow/trim/grow/trim.  

Seems like this approach as taking too long. Progress has been S-L-O-W (IMHO), but it's been fun. 

If I had it to do over again (knowing what I know now thanks to LHCF) that's what I woulda' done.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 26, 2010)

hey ladies
ltown, i havent had twists with extentions in years so i have no idea lol. we will see though.

im getting ready to do my hair and i hope this blw dry goes better than the last.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 26, 2010)

Finally finished a bottle of Frizz Ease Dream Curls Curl Perfecting spray (eventual repurchase) and Redken Curl Bounce Curl Perfecting Lotion rolleyes:eh, I could take it or leave it).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Maybe in 2012!~
> 
> Remember:  I started from nothing.  A Bad Chemical Service coupled with Double Processing of both Relaxer and Color.
> 
> ...




I did the grow/trim/grow thing, too.  And it seemed like it took forever, for real!! But it really didn't. Just hang in there. You'll get up one day and be like 'Damn.' And I'm sure you have been making great progress!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I did the grow/trim/grow thing, too.  And it seemed like it took forever, for real!! But it really didn't. Just hang in there.* You'll get up one day and be like 'Damn.' And I'm sure you have been making great progress!!


 
Thanks Ms B!  So, you know exactly where I'm coming from.

Growing and Working with previously severely damaged hair is a whole different 'challenge' than somebody just growing out their hair.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am stressed out so today and tommorrow will be hair days. Pre Poo, Dc, styling and the whole shebang. I'll use up a few more things.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 26, 2010)

i just got my sweet hair pudding in the mail. i was thinking about cancelling my hair appointment and using that money to papmper myself with a mani and pedi and get my eye brows done.
i might just go to the natural salon i found whenever i want a real protective style and get my own hair braided or twisted.
im just so confused with what i should do.


----------



## mkd (Jun 26, 2010)

I am about to head out and get a mani/pedi myself.  Just wanted to pop in and say hi ladies!!! Have a great day.


----------



## robot. (Jun 26, 2010)

hey ladies! 

it's been so long! thanks T, for bringing me back. 

i've been using up my products and about half my stash is halfway empty! i haven't been buying a lot, either; maybe a few samples here and there.

i also *finally* made a body butter that came out perfect!  i'm so proud of myself; i gifted it to a few friends of mine who're really into things like oyin and hairveda, so i'm eagerly awaiting their feedback. 

i also went to hiwot, who colored charz' hair. i love her! i'll have a full review on the experience.

how've you all been?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2010)

Day36 said:


> So, um, bout them PC-taken hair pics?


 
 Not there yet. I'd say we're in the really, really good friends that flirt a lot and are really attracted to each other stage.  I want to tread lightly. I haven't liked someone like this in a long time. At this point he wouldn't be able to give me the attention I need  so I'm okay with where we are.  I had some little girl trying to ease her way in but that ain't happening and I got my eye on her .

I finished Shea Moisture's Restorative Condtioner. This will be a repurchase once I get my cowash stash down a bit.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Not there yet. I'd say we're in the really, really good friends that flirt a lot and are really attracted to each other stage.  I want to tread lightly. I haven't liked someone like this in a long time. At this point he wouldn't be able to give me the attention I need  so I'm okay with where we are. * I had some little girl trying to ease her way in but that ain't happening and I got my eye on her* .
> 
> I finished Shea Moisture's Restorative Condtioner. This will be a repurchase once I get my cowash stash down a bit.




@ the bolded: 


p.s. I love that flirty, so attracted to each other stage!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, robot!!!  Great to see you back in here!!! Can't wait to hear about your hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

robot. said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> it's been so long! thanks T, for bringing me back.
> 
> ...


 
@1st bolded:  Aveda  Looks Purty uh???
@2nd bolded:  We're all Good.  We've been missing you and several Ladies have asked about you!  I was very happy to see your post Robot!

You products sound good.  Let us know when you're ready to Sell!



Shay72 said:


> Not there yet. I'd say we're in the really, really good friends that flirt a lot and are really attracted to each other stage. I want to tread lightly. I haven't liked someone like this in a long time. At this point he wouldn't be able to give me the attention I need  so I'm okay with where we are. *I had some little girl trying to ease her way in but that ain't happening and I got my eye on her* .
> 
> I finished Shea Moisture's Restorative Condtioner. This will be a repurchase once I get my cowash stash down a bit.


@bolded:  That's Right Girl!  Do Yo' Thang!


----------



## natura87 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey robot.


----------



## rosalindb (Jun 26, 2010)

robot. said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> it's been so long! thanks T, for bringing me back.
> 
> ...


What are the ingredients of your purrfect body butter?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2010)

T & Brownie--I can be scary when I've got my mind set on something .


----------



## robot. (Jun 26, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> What are the ingredients of your purrfect body butter?



i didn't measure, so these are approximations, but i used maybe 6 oz of shea butter, 2 tablespoons of avocado butter, and a little less than a spoonful of hemp seed butter. i wanted to fill four 4-oz jars and i made just enough! usually i end up with a big ole jar of something that takes forever to use up because i didn't like it. 

but from there, i added 1-2 tablespoons of olive, avocado, coconut, and castor oil, and a tiny bit of vitamin e. i whipped and just added more oils as i saw fit. i added the fragrance in last (dulce de leche ).

it came out very fluffy and smooth, and didn't fall or melt, even after being outside for maybe an hour!  i wanted a thicker butter, though, so maybe i won't whip as much/long? or maybe find something to add as a thickener.

usually, my butters end up really greasy and oily, but i watched a vid on youtube where the lady said the oils should be a _compliment_ to the shea butter, and that was the trick.  i had some cornstarch and dry-flo powder on hand in case it got too greasy, but i didn't use it because i didn't need it and i was scared it might mess up what i already had (since it would be my first time using it).

i'm thinking of buying some mica powders/additives for texture next time.


----------



## rosalindb (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^Sounds great I love shea butter and coconut oil in my body butters


----------



## Charz (Jun 26, 2010)

i just sold my 32 ounce honey hemp!!!

My hair is in twists, someone asked if I had extensions


----------



## robot. (Jun 26, 2010)

i was thinking of copping that from you, but i was a good girl.  i have a few condishes i need to knock out first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *T* & Brownie--*I can be scary when I've got my mind set on something* .


 
Girl....Now, You know I ain't mad at 'Cha:blondboob

I'm rather "Proud" 

Go For It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

Robot:  Don't be discussing your "Trade Secrets" so Openly!!!

You shoulda' pm'd her.  Keep your stuff close to the vest!:eye:


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> T & Brownie--I can be scary when I've got my mind set on something .




 I believe it!!!   ( :hardslap.....................


----------



## rosalindb (Jun 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Robot:  Don't be discussing your "Trade Secrets" so Openly!!!
> 
> You shoulda' pm'd her.  Keep your stuff close to the vest!:eye:





No measurements were given so her secrets are safe 

If you are planning to sell then definitely keep things close to your chest


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> No measurements were given so her secrets are safe
> 
> *If you are planning to sell then definitely keep things close to your chest*


 
Right......I administer a Small Business Development Program and I tell 'prospective' vendors all the time to be very careful what they disclose about their merchandise and/or products OR ideas......... Especially, if you don't get a Patent or Trademark.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2010)

Where are all the Lovely Ladies of the Use 1 Buy 1 Tonight????

You all must be someplace having fun!

Hope all you Ladies are having a Safe, Fun-filled Saturday Night!!!!


----------



## mkd (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey T, I am here.  

I am really giving some serious thought to cutting my hair.  I just can't find the perfect cut.  I want it short but not too short.  I was inspecting my hair today and in spite of not using any heat, my ends are icky.  I am just over it. Plus I really feel like a cut will give me a new fresh look.


----------



## robot. (Jun 27, 2010)

last thing i'm thinking about is selling anything.  waaay too much involved in vendoring that i don't have the time or resources to dedicate to it.


----------



## Charz (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey T, I am here.
> 
> I am really giving some serious thought to cutting my hair. I just can't find the perfect cut. I want it short but not too short. I was inspecting my hair today and in spite of not using any heat, my ends are icky. I am just over it. Plus I really feel like a cut will give me a new fresh look.


 
Just keep looking through Magazines, you'll find something you like.  Do you have someone in mind that's excellent in cutting styles?  I always looked for a cute cut where at each phase of the 'growing out' process, left me with a cute style at all those various stages.

Next time you're in a store, pick up a Black Hair.  (I think that's the name of that magazine).  They always have alot of cute styles with varying length.



Charz said:


> Hey Ladies


 
Morning Charz!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hey T, I am here.
> 
> I am really giving some serious thought to cutting my hair.  I just can't find the perfect cut.  I want it short but not too short.  I was inspecting my hair today and in spite of not using any heat, my ends are icky.  I am just over it. Plus I really feel like a cut will give me a new fresh look.



I'm dying to cut mine, too!  I am scheduled for a trim on Thursday so we'll see. She knows what's up. A trim is a trim, and a cut is a whole different story. She did an excellent job trimming and cutting my sis and my niece's hair so I'll give her a try. 

Hey, Charz!! What's going on??


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2010)

*HAIRVEDA* SALE JULY 2-10TH

CoCasta 7.00
SitriNillah 14.00
Big Whipped Gelly 15.00
Whipped Cream 5.80

Or all of them for 40.00



......and so it begins.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *HAIRVEDA* SALE JULY 2-10TH
> 
> CoCasta 7.00
> *SitriNillah 14.00*
> ...


 
These are the only 2 I want. 

I wonder if I got the $40.00 Special which one of you would switch me for these two?  Either that, or I'll just get the Sitrinillah.............


----------



## mkd (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting that HV sale Brownie.

Brownie, how are you thinking about cutting yout hair. 

T, I have been looking for haircuts online and haven't had any luck so far.  I still want to wear it curly most of the time so I am looking for a cut that will be cute straight and curly.  Maybe about 6 inches long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks for posting that HV sale Brownie.
> 
> Brownie, how are you thinking about cutting yout hair.
> 
> *T, I have been looking for haircuts online and haven't had any luck so far.* I still want to wear it curly most of the time so I am looking for a cut that will be cute straight and curly. Maybe about 6 inches long.


 
Go to CVS or Walgreen or some place that sells Black Hair Magazine. (Then if you see something you can take it with you to the Salon)  

They have some cute cuts/styles.  They use to have them in the Salon I use to go to.  They have some great ideas in there too.

This is exciting!!! Keep us Posted!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks for posting that HV sale Brownie.
> 
> Brownie, how are you thinking about cutting yout hair.
> 
> T, I have been looking for haircuts online and haven't had any luck so far.  I still want to wear it curly most of the time so I am looking for a cut that will be cute straight and curly.  Maybe about 6 inches long.




mkd, I don't know how I want my hair. That's the big problem. I might get a bob type cut. Not sure. I'll probably just get a trim first and see if she has any ideas.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 
How are you doing today? 

I just got finished watching the Avatar it was pretty good *the blue people 
I am doing nothing much today hair is still up.

I am looking for a gel with no build up or flakes that would last me a week in my hair with no clumps. 

Does anyone have any ideas? I am using Eco Style Black gel, I don't like my son's AMPRO or Proclaim black gel. I am thinking clear but then it clumps up after 4 days for some reason a sudden build up. HUH,


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey, JJ!!  Maybe Che, mkd, or Vonnie could help you with the gel. I think they all use them.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, JJ!! Maybe Che, mkd, or Vonnie could help you with the gel. I think they all use them.


 
 thanks Brownie how are you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I am looking for a gel with no build up or flakes that would last me a week in my hair with no clumps.
> *
> Does anyone have any ideas? I am using Eco Style Black gel, I don't like my son's AMPRO or Proclaim black gel. I am thinking clear but then it clumps up after 4 days for some reason a sudden build up. HUH,


 
When I phony-bunned last summer, I used pure Aloe Vera Gel and the IC Fantasia Clear Gel with the Aloe Leaf on the front of the Jar. 

I also had Aubrey Organics Mandrian Hair Gelly, but sent it to another poster that was looking for 'natural' gel(s), so not sure how that one worked.


----------



## mkd (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ, I like the IC fantaia gel as far as gels that I can get locally go.  It doesn't flake and its cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> JJ, I like the IC fantaia gel as far as gels that I can get locally go. It doesn't flake and its cheap.


 
IA:  It's a decent enough Gel.  Didn't have any Flaking and/or Build Up.

OT:  mk!  I love the crimpy-curlies.....very pretty.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I phony-bunned last summer, I used pure Aloe Vera Gel and the IC Fantasia Clear Gel with the Aloe Leaf on the front of the Jar.
> 
> I also had Aubrey Organics Mandrian Hair Gelly, but sent it to another poster that was looking for 'natural' gel(s), so not sure how that one worked.


 


mkd said:


> JJ, I like the IC fantaia gel as far as gels that I can get locally go. It doesn't flake and its cheap.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> IA: It's a decent enough Gel. Didn't have any Flaking and/or Build Up.
> 
> OT: mk! I love the crimpy-curlies.....very pretty.


 
Ladies I went off to nap earlier. Well I will be getting Fantasia Gel with the Aloe leaf on front. I don't want to touch this hair in between washes, it has a little build up right now,will wash on Tuesday or Thursday next week.  

Kiddies go off to camp this week.

Thanks ladies


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

hey ladies, i hope your weekend was nice.

i ended up not getting the twists. my bff kept reminding me of all the time i went to a salon and came out with a bad experience. so i was like screw it lol.

yesterday i found a bss that sold everything from miss jessies to mizani, jane carter and mixed chicks. so i finally purchased the mixed chicks deep conditioner. i had been wanting it forever and never got it. it smells good so i cant wait to use it.

yesterday i pre pooed with ORS mayo, shampooed with aphogee and then conditioned with giovanni sas. my hair felt so rough. i have no idea why. i used all kinds of conditioner and it did not help. i used kckt to detangle and as a leave in under some kbb hair milk and sweet hair pudding. my hair looked good and defined but it just did not feel good.

so today i co washed with oyin honey hemp and left some in, along with kbb hair milk and hair cream.

i saw a really cute bantu knot style in a magizine that i want to try but i dont know. its bantu knots on the side and back but the front has a few individual twists. i might try it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Couldn't wait until TUesday or thursday to wash my hubby said the build up from my gel was showing  so therefore I am sitting under the dryer with APhogee 2 Step on my hair. I will steam today haven't done that in a while. . I think My Ion moisture extreme will be the choice for today. I clarified my hair  whew hew, will shampoo with Hair one after the APhogee 2 step, I have found this allows me to make sure not too much protein is on my head and will prevent protein overload. Not many choices of open Moisturizing conditionersl I have my Banana Brulee Hmm maybe this one, but when I get under the steamer she is wicked she will make it seem like Aphogee 2 step was never applied LOL. I have Ion extreme moisture, Yes to carrots and Aussie 3 minute moisture. 

It's 5:55. I started at 5:15 wonder how long it's going to take


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

JJ my fave hair gel is afroveda pur whipped gelly. i also love aveda universal gel that T sent me. surprisingling i love the smell too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> JJ my fave hair gel is afroveda pur whipped gelly. *i also love aveda universal gel that T sent me. surprisingling i love the smell too.*


 
Glad that's workin' for you Che!  You were one Gellin' Findin' Sista'.  Glad you _finally_ found a couple that you like!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

Che how does the Aveda work on unrelaxed hair, my hair will be straight in the front but wavy galore in the back  even though I dry under the dryer like I got fingerwaves, my fingers fit inbetween each wave perfectly LOL


----------



## mkd (Jun 27, 2010)

Che, let us know what you think about the mixed chicks DC.  They sell it in my favorite BSS and I have been eyeing it.  My sister just bought just about the entire morrocon oil line from there and loves it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad that's workin' for you Che! You were one Gellin' Findin' Sista'. Glad you _finally_ found a couple that you like!


 girl ys lol. i was searching high and low the avda gel is much thicker than i thought it would be but i love that about it. and the smell. it smells like a sexy man


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, let us know what you think about the mixed chicks DC. They sell it in my favorite BSS and I have been eyeing it. My sister just bought just about the entire morrocon oil line from there and loves it.


 theyhad those products too but i just walkd on by lol. ill more than likely use the deep conditioner in another day or two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> * it smells like a sexy man*


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

lol T, i see you in th exchange forum getting rid of those products. good luck girl. that givs you more room for the good stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lol *T, i see you in th exchange forum getting rid of those products. good luck girl. that givs you more room for the good stuff*


 
I sold alot yesterday!  And I sold a few items today.  I have another pending sell....so we'll see.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2010)

You got some good stuff in there, T!!!

LOL, folks know you, too!! Talkin' bout "You got any other Darcy's for sale?" They know that stash!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi ladies, sitting here dreading going to work. I didn't go to sleep today so i won't be worth too much. Im going to start doing hot oil treatments again once a week. I don't know why i stopped buy i have so much jbco to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *LOL, folks know you, too!! Talkin' bout "You got any other Darcy's for sale?" They know that stash!! *


 
Da'  Nerve!



La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, sitting here dreading going to work. I didn't go to sleep today so i won't be worth too much. Im going to start doing hot oil treatments again once a week. I don't know why i stopped buy i have so much jbco to use up.


 
Girl, where da' Sale????


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

my hair still isnt feeling too good in certain areas. i was babybuttercreme to but in medium twists and while some twists felt amazing, other twists felt rough. so im about to deep condition on dry hair with mixed chicks and then use oyin honey hemp as a leave in under baby buttercreme. im going to put my hair in mdium twists and try to kep it that way lol.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

GUESS WHO (ME) GUESS WHO is getting her relaxer on Wednesday?    GOing to PA  :creatures I might have to swim there  or :flyingwit I am so happy I got an appt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *GUESS WHO (ME) GUESS WHO is getting her relaxer on Wednesday? *


 
How many Weeks Post are You JJ?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

ok i changed my mind because im lazy and i just remembered i hav a test to study for(still getting used to bing back in school lol). so im just going to slather my hair in olive oil. tomorrow i will add some more coconut oil, co wash with oyin honey hemp, leave some in under kbb hair milk and hair cream and wash and go. i will hav to do a mid week deep conditioning treatment. i think mayb i did too much protein with the ors mayo and aphogee shampoo.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How many Weeks Post are You JJ?


 
I should be going on 5 months I usually only go 4 months. I am tired of the finger waves LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

Random Hair Thought:scratchch:  

I sure hope I get the much awaited _Summer Growth Spurt_ even though I am underneath this Wig.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

I am happy it's this week because I just gave myself a Aphogee 2 step treatment so it came right on time. 

My hair feels great I admit, the heavier moisturizers are definitely what my hair needs at this stage. In the beginning of my relaxer the lighter Deep conditoners do the trick.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Random Hair Thought:scratchch:
> 
> I sure hope I get the much awaited _Summer Growth Spurt_ even though I am underneath this Wig.


 
YOu will get it,


----------



## chebaby (Jun 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Random Hair Thought:scratchch:
> 
> I sure hope I get the much awaited _Summer Growth Spurt_ even though I am underneath this Wig.


 actually thats why you should get th growth spurt. your hair will be protected and it should stay moisturized. so i dont see why not


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *YOu will get it*,


 


chebaby said:


> *actually thats why you should get th growth spurt. your hair will be protected and it should stay moisturized. so i dont see why not*


 
Well, I got my Fingers, Toes & Eyes Crossed!:crossfingers::crossfingers:

Thanks Ya'll

_*runs out to look in the mirror*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I got my Fingers, Toes & Eyes Crossed!:crossfingers::crossfingers:
> 
> Thanks Ya'll
> 
> _**runs out to look in the mirror**_



..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2010)

Well Ya'll my Sale items are Dwindling down..........  YAY!


----------



## Charz (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not buying hair products until black Friday. So I'm gonna have to pass on any Shescentit sales.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Ladies, back in town exhausted! My hair is screaming a good wash, DC so that what I'll do sometime today after a nap 

IDareT, your exchange sales looks great!  I may have to try that gel combo too, so far nothing working for me.


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2010)

Charz said:


> I'm not buying hair products until black Friday. So I'm gonna have to pass on any Shescentit sales.


 

I am trying to pass myself until around that time  

I am broke so all the things I was going to buy for this month are put to a hault. SOOOOOOO, maybe the next go round. My Hair Ones are only down to two  I am quite happy I am.


----------



## Charz (Jun 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am trying to pass myself until around that time
> 
> I am broke so all the things I was going to buy for this month are put to a hault. SOOOOOOO, maybe the next go round. My Hair Ones are only down to two  I am quite happy I am.


 
All I know is that my hair is in twists, and therefore I don't really use too many products.

With my staples I have:

About 70 ounces of Jessicurl WDT
About 70 ounces of Hairveda Moist 24/7
10x KBB hair milks
Jar of KCC
Half a jar of QB BRBC 

Plus all that Redken and Anita Grant stuff. I need to use some more stuff up. But it's not even like I have been buying allot. Just in bulk.


----------



## natura87 (Jun 28, 2010)

Vatika Oil and HE TT are dead and gone.


----------



## mkd (Jun 28, 2010)

just bumping us up ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Ladies..... (thanks mk for the bump)

Well.....I'm almost done with my little 'Sale'....that was Round 1.  There may be a Round 2.  *stay tuned*

I ran outta boxes.  I had put a bunch of boxes out to the curb a few weeks ago....now I wish I woulda' kept 'em.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey, ladies!! 

I'm here at work, of course. My hair is dying to be washed right now!  But that will have to wait until Wednesday. 

Charz, good for you trying to wait until BF for purchasing.  I will be taking advantage of SSI and Jasmines, if they have sales. 

T, :blowkiss:! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya'll My System is running Slow as Molasses (on this Site)?  Anyhoo, I'd like to get some Jasmines, HV, SSI and Afroveda........


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

^^I'm going to get some Hairveda for my sister. She loves the CoCasta Oil.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

july 4th betta hurry up. i wanna know what afroveda been cooking in the kitchen lmao.

this week i plan on finishing up a kckt and a kbb hair milk. i have been doing good on this no-pulling-hair-back challenge. i mean i wear a puff hear and there but i have been finding other ways to wear my hair out. im tired of the puff. i really want to do a twist out but have been so lazy lately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> j*uly 4th betta hurry up. i wanna know what afroveda been cooking in the kitchen lmao.*


 
Hmp. She would "Look Good" Cookin' Up About 25 -30%


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. She would "Look Good" Cookin' Up About 25 -30%


oh im looking for that too. nothing beats a discount except free and we know that aint gonna happen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

sorry double post!

What's wrong w/my System


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. She would "Look Good" Cookin' Up About 25 -30%


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Girl..........


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

i been looking at the mozeke site all day long lol.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

Che, what's catching your eye??


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 28, 2010)

coming out of lurkdom to say hello 



chebaby said:


> i been looking at the mozeke site all day long lol.


girl you're not the only one....
I am trying to curb my spending as I am planning to go to IMATS/makeup show in nyc next year so I have to save for both hauls/trips and also as I am stressed out with school, I am careful at not buying to feel better..but Mozeke looks delicious
and jasmines, beija flores , amaka creations and koils by nature and


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Che, what's catching your eye??


the coconut milk(i already have a sample), the moisturizing conditioner(which i used a while ago and loved) and the carrot conditioner. she also has a new oil i would have given a try but it has catnip in iterplexed.


----------



## mkd (Jun 28, 2010)

I finished up my shea butter. I am going to order more now I think.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> the coconut milk(i already have a sample), the moisturizing conditioner(which i used a while ago and loved) and the carrot conditioner. she also has a new oil i would have given a try but it has catnip in iterplexed.



Catnip??????


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Catnip??????


thats what i saiderplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

re: Mozeke.....So far, I like the products I've tried.  I should e-mail her to see what her 4th of July Sale will be like?????


----------



## mkd (Jun 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> re: Mozeke.....So far, I like the products I've tried. I should e-mail her to see what her 4th of July Sale will be like?????


 
 LOL!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

mkd said:


> LOL!!!


 
E-mail has been sent


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats what i saiderplexed



*off to read up on benefits of catnip for hair/scalp*



IDareT'sHair said:


> E-mail has been sent



Keep us posted...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Keep us posted...


 
I will


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm, I guess they make Catnip tea rinses for hair. Its supposed to be a great conditioning treatment and good for shine and split ends. Some say it promotes growth. A lot of articles and forum posts out there. Interesting....


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey ladies, 

Came from Bible camp with the kids a hour ago, they get out at 9pm Whew I am going to have to bring my lap top with the wireless internet so I could have something to do. LOL

Tomorrow is going to be a BUSY day. A Busy day indeed. I just want to make it through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, I guess they make Catnip tea rinses for hair. Its supposed to be a great conditioning treatment and good for shine and split ends. *Some say it promotes growth.* A lot of articles and forum posts out there. Interesting....


 

I'd try it.....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

Some chick on Etsy sells Whole Leaf Catnip for Herbal Hair Rinses. Weird, huh?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

i wish she would fix that darn paypal choice. i cant buy my stuff because i keep getting an error. maybe its a sign.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Some chick on Etsy sells Whole Leaf Catnip for Herbal Hair Rinses. Weird, huh?


sounds weird indeed. but if it works, even for shine, i can see why people use it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ I agree. I was reading a thread on longhaircommunity, I think it was, and they said its really good for shine and some were saying their edges were filling in and whatnot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I agree. I was reading a thread on longhaircommunity, I think it was, and they said its really good for shine and *some were saying their edges were filling in and whatnot.*


 
*orders a gallon of catnip* 

_j/k....my edges are not my problem  i need an all over filling in and what not_


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> **orders a gallon of catnip**
> 
> _j/k....my edges are not my problem  i need an all over filling in and what not_



 Let me find out!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmp...Just looked at the Catnip Oil (Amla Oil/Mozeke).  It has 18 different Oils...Catnip is way down on the list.  

It sounds really good though.

May think about it (if she has a Sale).....


----------



## chebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

the ingredients are really good. i was really only interested because its called amla lol. but really me and evco and evoo are good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *the ingredients are really good. i was really only interested because its called amla lol. but really me and evco and evoo are good.*


 
I'd like to get it for Fall/Winter.  I haven't been using any "Oils."  Too Hot

Only a Hair Milk (KBB or similar)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2010)

^^ I think I might get it. I loooove oils and this sounds good for some scalp massagin'!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

at one point i was really into oils for sealing and stuff but now i really only use oil before i co wash and sometimes in my coinditioners so i dont need any oils.
but i would like a review


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 29, 2010)

Did my first wet bun today.  

For the longest I didn't think my hair was long enough to use my sock bun but it came out nice.  Plus I was worried about knots and tangles.  I've been trying to use up my SSI Avocado condish (1 back up new formula) and the Mane n Tail but they are both slow movers.

I like the Ecostyler aloe gel for my ponytails.  I get nice smooth edges and can just refresh the next day and get the same results and no flakes/buildup.  I have 1.5containers of this stuff and I use so little it will last a while.

I'm indifferent to the new Mozeke oil.  I think I'll use my samples this wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *re: Mozeke.*....So far, I like the products I've tried. *I should e-mail her to see what her 4th of July Sale will be like?????*


 
Well......  I got a "Response"  She doesn't think she'll be having a 4th of July Sale.  She doesn't have any 4 oz bottles "In Stock" ....

So.....  I guess that means more money for HV, Jasmine's and SSI.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......  I got a "Response"  She doesn't think she'll be having a 4th of July Sale. * She doesn't have any 4 oz bottles "In Stock" ....
> *
> *So.....  I guess that means more money for HV, Jasmine's and SSI.*



@1st bolded: Miss T you ruthless *_but I feel you*

@_2nd bolded: Exactly


----------



## mkd (Jun 29, 2010)

Does the HV sale start Friday.  I think I am getting a sitrinillah


----------



## La Colocha (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey ladies, im doing a hot right now with shea oil. No up to much and haven't used anything up yet.


----------



## mkd (Jun 29, 2010)

I am washing my hair tonight and trying the SSI okra conditioner.  Thanks sooooo much Brownie!!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

i used up my kckt today. i have one back up. my hair looks very shiny and pretty today, i did a low puff. my problem is that i have so much freaking product in my hair. i co washed with kckt and left some in, used some curl junkie coffee coco curl creme lite and then some curl junkie curls in a bottle. that was supposed to be it. but the my hair started drying like a jerry curl, all noodle-y yuck. so i added some AO maderine magic hair gelly(i dont see how this stuff works, maybe for wavy hair to 3a or b hair but this stuff is like somewhat thick water so it does nothing lol) and once i saw that wasnt working i smoothed on some miss jessies baby buttercreme. i love that stuff. it slicked my hair back in the perfect low puff. very sleek.
the ouff part that has the curls in a bottle actually dried pretty soft and my curls are very defined. i will try everything again by itself to see what they really do.

plus i had to co wash my hair in a shower(extra bathroom) that has like zero pressure lol. our other bathroom the shower was stopped up ewwww. i hope that shower is fixed tomorrow. im going to cleanse my hair with wen, and then condition with kbb deep conditioner.

oh and last night i ordered a bottle of mozeke hair milk.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

omg i just checked my email and my mozeke already shipped.


----------



## Charz (Jun 29, 2010)

Since I dyed my hair all one color, I can track whether I get a summer growth spurt


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *@1st bolded: Miss T you ruthless **_*but I feel* _


 
Girl..... You know PJ's Ain't Tryna' Hear All 'Dat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> omg i just checked my email *and my mozeke already shipped.*


   

What 'Chu Get???erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Charz said:


> *Since I dyed my hair all one color, I can track whether I get a summer growth spurt*


 
Tru' Dat!  Good Point!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT, what the secret strategy you got simmer after selling all that stuff? This is use1/buy 1 but with all that you getting rid of you'll have some empty space for a large haul.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Ltown said:


> _IDareT, what the secret strategy you got simmer after selling all that stuff?_ This is use1/buy 1 but with all that you getting rid of you'll have some empty space for a large haul.


 
Girl, No Strategy. They were all Duplicates. erplexed

Honestly, LaColocha _'inspired me'_ to get rid of some stuff. 

So, I owe her all The Thanks for all this running back & forth to the Post Office errr-day


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *oh and last night i ordered a bottle of mozeke hair milk.*


 
Oh. Okay. I didn't see that.  It was buried at the end.......



IDareT'sHair said:


> What 'Chu Get???erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well......  I got a "Response"  She doesn't think she'll be having a 4th of July Sale.  She doesn't have any 4 oz bottles "In Stock" ....
> 
> So..... * I guess that means more money for HV, Jasmine's and SSI*.








...you know that's right!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ...you know that's right!


 
Girl, You Know we Ain't Tryna' Hear:  _"the dog ate my homework"_  This is Serious Biz!

Oh, speaking of Jasmine's I got an e-mail from Dana!  Her Sale is in her "Sweet Deals" Column........  Great Summer Scents, but nothing I wanted.  So, I just took the 10% hairluv discount.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Know we Ain't Tryna' Hear:  _"the dog ate my homework"_  This is Serious Biz!
> 
> Oh, speaking of Jasmine's I got an e-mail from Dana!  Her Sale is in her "Sweet Deals" Column........  Great Summer Scents, but nothing I wanted.  So, *I just took the 10% hairluv discount*.



What did you get???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *What did you get???*


 
Avacado & Silk in Mango Peach


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What 'Chu Get???erplexed


the coconut milk and the mango butter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Avacado & Silk in Mango Peach



oke: Girl, I'mma knock you out!!! You know why, too!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> oke: *Girl, I'mma knock you out!!! *You know why, too!!!


 
Ya'll Hair Diva's Get Violent Up in Here.

Gotta Warn you:  Like in HS when two girls get'ta 'fight'n.....the 1st thing the _Bald Head Girl_ Does is Snatch the_ Long-Haired Girl's Hair_.

Imma be coming in for the 'pull'


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Hair Diva's Get Violent Up in Here.
> 
> Gotta Warn you:  Like in HS when two girls get'ta 'fight'n.....the 1st thing *the Bald Head Girl Does is Snatch the Long-Haired Girl's Hair*.
> 
> Imma be coming in for the 'pull'



.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> .............


 
IK Girl! But you know I'm right. 

However, I never _understood_ why the Bald Head Girls always went right for the Hair instead of taking a punch.....they always Grabbed The Hair!erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK Girl! But you know I'm right.
> 
> However, I never _understood_ why the Bald Head Girls always went right for the Hair instead of taking a punch.....they always Grabbed The Hair!erplexed



I never got that, either. I sure never went for the hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I never got that, either. *I sure never went for the hair!*


 
And I bet they Still DO 

IK you didn't  @bolded.  That's why you told Me you was gon' knock me out!

And Imma knock Che Out! (And she knows why)


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

how i get in this lmao. and im all late too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Update:  My last order of Mozeke was shipped in a Brown Envelope and when I opened it the Lid was 'cracked' all the way around and all the product had spilled out inside the envelope.erplexed

I am waiting to see what Customer Relations does about this situation.erplexed  

IK I'm happy her shipping costs are 'reduced' but ya' might have to use a little 'Bubble Wrap' at the very least, if you're gonna mail your stuff out in envelopes instead of boxes......

_*waiting on a reply*_


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

woooooowwwwww thats crazy. i would pe pissed if that happened to me. especially since when you get something in the mail you get excited.

i hope she mails you our another order, upgraded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *woooooowwwwww thats crazy. i would pe pissed if that happened to me.* especially since when you get something in the mail you get excited.
> 
> i hope she mails you our another order, upgraded.


 
Yeah.....Like I told Brownie...We Ain't even no _so-called 'Professionals"_ and we send our stuff out to Each Other in Boxes! 

Can a Sista' (me) get a little Bubble-Wrap with Some Shipping Tape on Her (my) Products to secure it in the Brown Paper Envelope.

_*i'll keep ya'll posted*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Yeah....*clears throat & sighs*  Used Up 1 Mozeke Whipped Avacado Hair Cream....thought I had 1 back-up

I'm 1 or 2 squirts away from using up my KBB Cranberry Cocktail.  Yes Lawd....I have back-upsssssss


----------



## chebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah....*clears throat & sighs*  Used Up 1 Mozeke Whipped Avacado Hair Cream....*thought I had 1 back-up*
> 
> I'm 1 or 2 squirts away from using up my KBB Cranberry Cocktail.  Yes Lawd....I have back-upsssssss


i couldnt help but laugh at the bolded. she just deflated your dreams with that messed up order.

i should be finished with my kbb hair milk this week too.
tomorrow i think im going to use aveda be curly for my w&g. havent used it in a while.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah....*clears throat & sighs*  Used Up 1 Mozeke Whipped Avacado Hair Cream....*thought I had 1 back-up*
> 
> I'm 1 or 2 squirts away from using up my KBB Cranberry Cocktail.  Yes Lawd....I have back-upsssssss




 @ bolded!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2010)

Ya'll Hurry Up and Go Check Out Robot's Blonde Hair!

Cute!!!!


----------



## Ltown (Jun 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am washing my hair tonight and trying the SSI okra conditioner. Thanks sooooo much Brownie!!


 
Mkd, is this a twist/braid out in your siggly? Do you do them wet/dry?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good morning 

I used up a Honey Hemp Conditioner. I have 1 back up. I will use up a Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse this morning.  I have 2-3 back ups. I am really going through these cowash conditioners may have to do a haul soon. Well maybe not since I will have less hair after this weekend .  I keep trying to tell PC I'm getting a haircut (haven't gone into the explanation about going natural) but he ain't trying to hear it.  I know he will love my curly do though .


----------



## mkd (Jun 30, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Mkd, is this a twist/braid out in your siggly? Do you do them wet/dry?


 Its a 3 day old wash n go Ltown.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Today was wash day.  Since I had been using gel all week I did a quick cleanse with some castile soap then cowashed with a mix of Avocado condish and the Acai condish so I could detangle.

Just used a sample of the Mozeke Moisture DC.  It smells really good.  It was a lil hard to use because it had been in the fridge and I forgot to take it out before I showered.  Will use my heat cap until I feel like rinsing.

Tomorrow will be 1year Natural


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

today i co washed my hair twice  i first co washed with honey hemp conditioner and used aveda be curly as a leave in. my hair was so soft but the top had no definition. by the time i got home from school the left side of my hair was crunchy and the ends looked frayed.
so i co washed again with curl junkie hibiscus and banana and then wash and go with kbb hair milk and cream.
my hair is really soft now but on sunday im going back in twist for real this time. i feel like my hair for some reason is becoming harder to detangle and i feel like i will have a set back if i keep trying to co wash and detangle daily. i used to be able to detangle monday and then everyday after that when i co wash i can just run my fingers through my hair. but now i have to detangle with a comb everyday.
so i will be twisting my hair every week again. which is good because i have so many twist/braid creams, pudding, gellies.


----------



## Charz (Jun 30, 2010)

My routine

Wash, DC, Protein Treatment and Bun
Bun 4 days
Dry Twist with KCCC and oil moisturizer to seal 
Twists 5 days
Twistout 5 days
Then start all over again.

My nape is the longest it has ever been at 9.5 inches.

My crown is the longest it has ever been at 12.5 inches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Update: My last order of Mozeke was shipped in a Brown Envelope and when I opened it the Lid was 'cracked' all the way around and all the product had spilled out inside the envelope.erplexed
> 
> I am waiting to see what Customer Relations does about this situation.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Received an e-mail from Mozeke.  They're going to replace my 16oz Jar of Whipped Avacado.  She's really frustrated with the level of service (and damage) she's been receiving from USPSerplexed

Hopefully, she'll get things worked out/resolved. 

*2 Thumbs Up on the Customer Service tip*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Tomorrow will be 1year Natural


 




That's Great Vonnie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *so i will be twisting my hair every week again. which is good because i have so many twist/braid creams, pudding, gellies.*


 
You Sho' Do!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received an e-mail from Mozeke.  They're going to replace my 16oz Jar of Whipped Avacado.  She's really frustrated with the level of service (and damage) she's been receiving from USPSerplexed
> 
> Hopefully, she'll get things worked out/resolved.
> 
> *2 Thumbs Up on the Customer Service tip*



Glad it was resolved quickly.  I still don't understand why she wouldn't ship in a box.  I thought most e-sellers used the flat rate boxes and lots of those stupid peanuts.


IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Great Vonnie!



Thank you Ms. T:blush3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I thought most e-sellers used the flat rate boxes and lots of those stupid peanuts.*:blush3:


 
Chile.....You Ain't Neva' Lied: = All those Crazy Peanuts


----------



## mkd (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate my hair today.  I am really going  to get serious about trying to find a cut that I like.  In the meantime, I am going to do the 2 step aphogee treatment this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I hate my hair today.* I am really going to get serious about trying to find a cut that I like. In the meantime, I am going to do the 2 step aphogee treatment this weekend.


 
Girl, Ain't Nothin' wrong with your hair. 

You just 'bored'


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jun 30, 2010)

hey. I havent been in here for a while. I havent used anything up lately.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile.....You Ain't Neva' Lied: = All those Crazy Peanuts


and you said it was a 16oz??? why would she put that in anything BUT a box???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> and you said it was a 16oz??? why would she put that in anything BUT a box???


 
Hursh Girl....  You Sound Like Brownie


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> I hate my hair today.  I am really going  to get serious about trying to find a cut that I like.  In the meantime, I am going to do the 2 step aphogee treatment this weekend.


mkd we always feel this way around the same time. i felt this way today too. i just didnt put it in my earlier post. but im tired of my thin spot, tired of the damage in that same area and the fact that it waves when the rest of my hair curls. its frustrating. which is why im just going to keep it twisted.
if i can get an opening i may even get a weave during the winter

i hope you find a style/cut you fall in love with


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hursh Girl....*  You Sound Like Brownie*


great minds think alike. now she know she cant blame usps for that. thats all mozeke. but let me stop until i get my package from her


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *but let me stop until i get my package from her*


 
  

_*and until you get mine*_ @bolded.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh btw:  Used up my KBB Cranberry Hair Milk.....don't know what I'll be putting on my freshly relaxed & re-wigged hair.erplexed 

But...that KBB & the Mozeke and my little sample of AV Ms. Bree really helped during this 12-13 week stretch.

I'll have to re-adjust my daily products until about week 7 or 8 when things start looking & feeling


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> _**and until you get mine**_ @bolded.


it'll be fine. it aint no 16oz jar i give her the side eye lol.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

im so tempted to twist my hair tonight but i really want to deep condition before i twist and i no that aint gonna happen lol. i had school and had to rush to work for a meeting today. i do not feel like doing hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so tempted to twist my hair tonight but i really want to deep condition before i twist and i no that aint gonna happen lol. i had school and had to rush to work for a meeting today. i do not feel like doing hair.


 
Yeah, wait until you feel like it, so it will be Extra Cuteand you won't be tired/rushing etc......

OT:  Countdown to Shay's BC!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

yep i cant wait to see the bc. i love pics
even though im over here crying at Ediese pics with all the shedding


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hursh Girl....  You Sound Like Brownie



Shoot I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> mkd we always feel this way around the same time. *i felt this way today too. i just didnt put it in my earlier post. but im tired of my thin spot, tired of the damage in that same area and the fact that it waves when the rest of my hair curls. its frustrating. which is why im just going to keep it twisted.*
> if i can get an opening i may even get a weave during the winter
> 
> i hope you find a style/cut you fall in love with



I feel you pain about the damaged area.  I have one in the front and then and damaged it again by accident when I straightened in Feb.  It doesn't help that my hair is thin and wavy naturally in the front already.

When I rinsed out my hair the first inch of hair from my hair line going toward the crown was straight with a slight curl at the end.  I was so frustrated that I just put some big chunky twists for a twist out hoping to hide it that way.  Not the way I expected to bring in my Anniversary


----------



## mkd (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im so tempted to twist my hair tonight but i really want to deep condition before i twist and i no that aint gonna happen lol. i had school and had to rush to work for a meeting today. i do not feel like doing hair.


 Che, I want to do something with my hair today too.  It is really looking a shi**y HAM today.  But I think I am just wait until friday.  

I am thinking about trying porosity control this weekend too.  I may try that first and see if I still want to try the aphogee.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I want to do something with my hair today too.  It is really looking a shi**y HAM today.  But I think I am just wait until friday.
> 
> I am thinking about trying porosity control this weekend too.  I may try that first and see if I still want to try the aphogee.



I liked the way my hair looked when I used PC esp when I would wear WnGs.  I don't know if it "coated" my hair or just changing the porosity helped to define the curls so much better.  I got tired of the extra step and after a while of wearing only twists I didn't feel the need to repurchase.

Think I'll try a ACV rinse this weekend and see if that helps if not I'll go pick up another bottle of PC.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I feel you pain about the damaged area.  I have one in the front and then and damaged it again by accident when I straightened in Feb.  It doesn't help that my hair is thin and wavy naturally in the front already.
> 
> When I rinsed out my hair the first inch of hair from my hair line going toward the crown was straight with a slight curl at the end.  I was so frustrated that I just put some big chunky twists for a twist out hoping to hide it that way.  Not the way I expected to bring in my Anniversary


you and me are <<<<<<here<<<<<<
i still dont know if the front of my hair is naturally wavy or if it is damaged hair all i know is im tied of it.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

^^^^i think i have an old bottle of PC. i might use it on my hair tonight as a final rinse.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I want to do something with my hair today too.  *It is really looking a shi**y HAM today.*  But I think I am just wait until friday.
> 
> I am thinking about trying porosity control this weekend too.  I may try that first and see if I still want to try the aphogee.


thats exactly how i felt before my second co wash today.

i get so frustrated when i see pics of other naturals with uniform hair..
but we will get through this together


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> you and me are <<<<<<here<<<<<<
> i still dont know if the front of my hair is naturally wavy or if it is damaged hair all i know is im tied of it.



Some time I wonder if the damage is really at the follicle from getting relaxers and burning in the front.  Over the course of the year I have pretty much cut out all of the initial damage and even the hair that has grown since Feb doesn't curl.  So I'm really starting to thing its damage from relaxerserplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^i think i have an old bottle of PC. i might use it on my hair tonight as a final rinse.



Let us know how it turns out.

*_tempted to run to Sally's & rewash with PC*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> **tempted to run to Sally's & rewash with PC**


 
I have the PC 'Poo (haven't tried it), but I love the PC and the Roux Mendex.


----------



## mkd (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ^^^^i think i have an old bottle of PC. i might use it on my hair tonight as a final rinse.


 Let me know how it works for you Che.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Some time I wonder if the damage is really at the follicle from getting relaxers and burning in the front.  Over the course of the year I have pretty much cut out all of the initial damage and even the hair that has grown since Feb doesn't curl.  So I'm really starting to thing its damage from relaxerserplexed


thats what i think about my hair too. i never had scalp burns or anything but i transitioned for 11 months. when i cut off all my hair it took an additional four months for the hair in that area to even wave up. it was bone strait for all that time like a fresh relaxer. now the very front curls really loose but some areas are still waves and straight at the ends


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have the PC 'Poo (haven't tried it), but I love the PC and the Roux Mendex.


i dont know which PC i haveerplexed. i had it for at least 2 years and used it once lmao.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey ladies... Well i found out the wrong way that my hair hates aloe vera gel. My hair was crispy and tangle up. I have to up my co wash game for the rest of the week to get the moisture back...

I use up a few products today..
Curls Cream Shampoo: Hate it
Curls Sublime Coconut Conditioner: 14oz i love it.. Have a 32 bottle left
TW Protective Mist Bodifer: Have one more bottle left
Beemine Deja Milk: Use up one and have one left
Qhemet Biologic Burdock Root Butter Creaam: I love it and will reorder


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

ok i decided that i will use a mix of afroveda hemp seed butter and miss jessies curly pudding together for my twists tonight. i love miss jessies and i cant wait to see how my twists turn out. im actually excited to have my twists back. its going to feel good on the weekends to not have to worry about if the sun will eat my hair up that day

i will be using oyin juices and berries as a daily spray before i hop in the shower. i hope the hemp butter and curly pudding allow the twists to stay for a long time without becoming frizz city.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey ladies... Well i found out the wrong way that my hair hates aloe vera gel. My hair was crispy and tangle up. I have to up my co wash game for the rest of the week to get the moisture back...
> 
> I use up a few products today..
> Curls Cream Shampoo: Hate it
> ...


i love this conditioner. i like the target version of it too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2010)

****Waiting on the 4th of July Sales******

btw: I'm on vacay July 2nd -- 12th so I hope some of ya'll will be around to keep me company!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 30, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i love this conditioner. i like the target version of it too.


 
I didnt really like the target version for some strange reason. I may have to try it again. I left the bottle over my mother in law house. That conditioner melt my tangles as soon as i apply.

Have anyone tried the Beeutiful Deep Conditioner (BeeMine)?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 30, 2010)

Im in need of some Qhemet Biologic Burdock Root butter cream...


----------



## mkd (Jun 30, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I liked the way my hair looked when I used PC esp when I would wear WnGs. I don't know if it "coated" my hair or just changing the porosity helped to define the curls so much better. I got tired of the extra step and after a while of wearing only twists I didn't feel the need to repurchase.
> 
> Think I'll try a ACV rinse this weekend and see if that helps if not I'll go pick up another bottle of PC.


 Vonnie, I am getting a bottle on friday before I wash.  I use ACV once a week but I just switched  to Braggs unfiltered and I honestly think this is what has my hair feeling awful.  My daughter's hair is looking a bit off too.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 30, 2010)

i forgot i have a sample jar of bee mine curly butter. i will use that up in condition with curly pudding next time i do my hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

mkd said:


> Vonnie, I am getting a bottle on friday before I wash.  I use ACV once a week but I just switched  to Braggs unfiltered and I honestly think this is what has my hair feeling awful.  My daughter's hair is looking a bit off too.



I have the one with the "mother"/unfiltered.  I used the regular one but I was transitioning at the time and don't know if I saw much of a difference.  I know sometime if you use too much (proportions of water/ACV are off) then it can be too acidifying.

I'll see how these twists turn out tomorrow.  If it looks a H*M then I'll pick up a bottle of PC.

I'm going to a Philly LHCF Meet up tomorrow night


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 1, 2010)

i found my cure to being a pj
before
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/11/79/83/20/dsc03211.jpg
after
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/11/79/83/20/dsc03210.jpg
well..not really
because you know by month 6, I'll be hoarding like there's no tomorrow..lol
I did this unexpectedly today...it has been on my mind all day then at 8:30p.m i grabbed my car keys and went to a hairsalon...closed
mastercuts..closed
supercuts..they were about to close so i begged them
i wanted to go bald but she got scared...me too..we went as short as possible 
I am currently loving it 
this has been truly the summer of hair change
i went from loose hair to babies locs to loose hair to big chop 2


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

Good Morning ladies, 

I just got in 
Traffic was  a B. I just came from PHilly I wish I knew they was having something I would have stayed with family. Oh well maybe next time 

I got my hair did and all I can say of how it feels is Silk and satin, she flat Ironed it which I usually never do after my relaxer and it just melted  It feels looks really good. I did get it CUT  LOL. She complimented my ends again saying they were well kept and after I told her I blow dry weekly, She didn't believe me. LOL


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> i found my cure to being a pj
> before
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/11/79/83/20/dsc03211.jpg
> after
> ...


 congrats!!! i am glad you love it. it is beautiful. once you bc once its seems easy to justup and do it again whenever the mood strikes.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

i am deep conditioning right now with kbb hair mask. for some reason my neck is so soar. imthinking of sleeping in the conditioner and waking up early to rinse and twist. idk yet.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> congrats!!! i am glad you love it. it is beautiful. once you bc once its seems easy to justup and do it again whenever the mood strikes.


thank you chebaby!! I am so excited with this new beginning and starting all over again. Taking a shower has been priceless so far


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> *i found my cure to being a pj*
> *before*
> *after*
> *well..not really*
> ...


 
Ya'll doin' too many thangs for me! 

It looks very cute RedC!

First Charz goes Red, Robot goes Blonde, Now You, mk talkin' stuff, Shay BC'ing this weekend, Che ready for a Change  Whew!!!!! Ya'll I need to go lay down


----------



## Charz (Jul 1, 2010)

I want this


Butter Bar Conditioner Shampoo Bar 







We have received so many requests for an extra moisturizing shampoo—so here it is.  With double the extra oils and butters of  even our soap bars, it is a buttery lotion bar hair conditioner and shampoo combined into one super moisturizing bar.  Nourishing unrefined cocoa, shea, and mango butters make up the bulk of this recipe. There’s no denying the natural scent of unrefined cocoa butter! These butters are concentrated, protective emollients that penetrate and provide deep nourishment for the hair shaft as well as moisture and protection against dryness and brittleness.  They are particularly beneficial for processed and heat-treated hair. The addition of coconut milk adds another layer of deep conditioning and imparts silkiness and shine to your hair. The lather is rich and creamy.  




Ingredients:  Saponified oils of unrefined cocoa butter, unrefined shea butter, safflower, babassu; coconut, mango butter, and castor bean; organic coconut milk; filtered rain water; and rosemary oil extract.

http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/shambar.htm


----------



## mkd (Jul 1, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> i found my cure to being a pj
> before
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/11/79/83/20/dsc03211.jpg
> after
> ...


 Red, I love your hair before and after!  Girl, you are inspiring me to chop.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> I just got in
> Traffic was  a B. I just came from PHilly I wish I knew they was having something I would have stayed with family. Oh well maybe next time
> ...



My bad JJ.  I forgot all about it until I read a PM just before I posted.  Definitely let you know in the future.

Glad you had a good salon visit.  How short did you cut it?


----------



## Charz (Jul 1, 2010)

DMV Ladies:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=480666


----------



## Ltown (Jul 1, 2010)

Charz said:


> DMV Ladies:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=480666


 


Charz said:


> I want this
> 
> 
> Butter Bar Conditioner Shampoo Bar
> ...


 
Charz, that shampoo bar does look  I wonder if it cleans like co -washing? I'm not a fan of cowashing these days. It worked when  I was transitioning. 

So is the date set for DMV meetup for Aug?

Oh I did use up skala leave in, but have more left and I brought Giovanni Smooth as silk conditioner from TJ. Love them!


----------



## Charz (Jul 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Charz, that shampoo bar does look  I wonder if it cleans like co -washing? I'm not a fan of cowashing these days. It worked when I was transitioning.
> 
> So is the date set for DMV meetup for Aug?
> 
> Oh I did use up skala leave in, but have more left and I brought Giovanni Smooth as silk conditioner from TJ. Love them!


 
Yeah, I went ahead and set it based on the poll results, so everyone could make it work with their schedules.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 1, 2010)

Well i found out that my hair doesnt like shea butter no matter whats mixed with it... I wanted Beeloved to work for my hair so bad.

I wouldnt mind trading it for some conditioner.. lol lol

Do anyone like the beemine beeloved moisturizer?


----------



## mkd (Jul 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Charz, that shampoo bar does look  I wonder if it cleans like co -washing? *I'm not a fan of cowashing these days*. It worked when I was transitioning.
> 
> So is the date set for DMV meetup for Aug?
> 
> Oh I did use up skala leave in, but have more left and I brought Giovanni Smooth as silk conditioner from TJ. Love them!


 Ltown, I am not like cowashing right now either.  I am about to tweak my regimen a little adding shampoo more often to see if I like the results. 

I am annoyed.  I went to whole foods to get another KCKT and they didn't have any and said the supplier is out of stock.  An employee told me they may have some tomorrow so I guess I will get that and the come clean poo.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 1, 2010)

thank you ladies for your kind words!!! They mean so much to me. I was afraid I would wake up and start crying..lol
so far so good, I just wash a poo bar and moisturize with kbb hair milk and add a little bit of oil. I need to adjust my quantities....from generous to a little bit


----------



## Ltown (Jul 1, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My bad JJ. I forgot all about it until I read a PM just before I posted. Definitely let you know in the future.
> 
> Glad you had a good salon visit. How short did you cut it?


 
Congratulations on being 1yr natural.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, not up to much. I went to the derm today for my itchy scalp and i asked her about something natural to use on it. She recommended pure tea tree oil. I already have some so i mix some with 8oz of coconut oil, yes coconut oil and made a scalp balm. The oil really calms the smell of the tea tree so im going to try this. She said she didn't see anything wrong so i don't know im not crazy anyway i hope this helps. My 2 year nappiversary is on july 4th, im not stating a thread or anything, my longest layer is apl, my crown is almost shoulder and my front is about neck length. I want to go for my longest layer to be mbl and then i will maintain from there. I haven't used up any products yet, still using and loving the beemine.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 1, 2010)

I toiled with the thought of putting together a thread for my 1 yr Anni and decided to.  Here is the link (if I get it right)

[thread]480740[/thread]


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

hi everyone.
so last night i slept in the  kbb hair mask. woke up today and rinsed it out. i then slathered on some giovanni nutrafix for detangling and protein and while im drenched in conditioner the damn water cut off. i was pissed. i waited ten minutes and no water. so i had to rinse it out with two bottles of deer park lol. good thing my other business was handled lmao.

i added kbb hair milk and evoo to my hair, sectioned in four and started twisting with curly pudding and hemp seed butter.
i said i was going to leave these in for 1 week but now im aiming for 3-4 weeks because i just want to give my hair a rest. 
it came out really nice and the curly pudding really put a strong hold on the twists which im liking since i want to keep them in so long.
i will mist my hair every other day with oyin j&b and use coconut oil at least 3x a week.
this weekend im going to make an oil mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 1, 2010)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Palatino Linotype, Book Antiqua, Palatino, Times New Roman,  Times, serif][FONT=Century Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Introducing...[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic,ITC Avant  Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Papyrus, Comic Sans MS, Verdana, Helvetica,  sans-serif]*[FONT=Papyrus, Comic Sans MS, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]B.A.R.E.* [/FONT]  [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AfroVeda's  complete line of professional fragrance-free products designed for  scent-sensitive people, or those who would prefer to not have an  excessive amount of product fragrances. Our products are enriched with  natural, organic and Ayurvedic ingredients to give you the best  opportunity for  healthier, more vibrant hair.[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic,ITC Avant  Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*B*otanical.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A*yurvedic.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*R*eplenishing.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*E*ssential.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Enriched  with natural sea kelp, chamomile extract and Ayurvedic herbs known for  their hair growth properties, these products are all you need to  replenish your hair with the moisture it craves, without the scent.  [/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century  Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]    [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic,ITC Avant Garde,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Know someone who is transitioning from relaxed hair or  are in need of natural, Ayurvedic hair products that are sulfate,  paraben and formaldehyde-free?  Share this email and spread the love!![/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]  [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]_[FONT=Century Gothic,  ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In perfect peace,_[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]_[FONT=Century Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]The folks at AfroVeda_[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Century Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif] [FONT=Century  Gothic, ITC Avant Garde, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *AVAILABLE JULY 4TH.* Limited quantities.​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

^^^^^thats what im waiting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *^^^^^thats what im waiting on.*


 
Hmp  I Ain't

I'm waiting on some kind of sizeable discount!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

Okay Ya'll I am sitting here 'basing' my scalp getting ready for tommorrow.  I have everything lined up that I need.  So it's ONNNNN!!!!!

Don't think I'll use up anything during tommorrow's relaxer except a Vial of Redken Deep Fuel.  I also added a Vial of Pure Keratin into the Relaxer.erplexed

I have every step written out....So prayerfully, things will go well.


----------



## mkd (Jul 1, 2010)

^^ I am sure you are going  to do a good job T!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

everything will go well T.

i got my mozeke today and there is purple liquid in my mango butter 
i know it was hot outside so im not tripping. but i will say my first batch was like off white and pretty solid. this one is light purple and whipped like.
they both smells good though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> everything will go well T.
> 
> *i got my mozeke today and there is purple liquid in my mango butter *
> *i know it was hot outside so im not tripping.* but i will say my first batch was like off white and pretty solid. this one is light purple and whipped like.
> they both smells good though.


 
Let us know how it looks once it Solidifies.  How about the Coconut-Kokum?

Thanks mk & Che. 

Now it always makes me soooo nervous after that major catastrophe  By a so-called License Beautician......


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

ill let you know. the coconut kokum looks the same as in the jar. that mango though is a whole nother story. it looks sooooo different.

T, you have so much information on here and youve done this before, itll be fine. we know its the beauticians you have to worry about when you see them with their  little smock, run the other way


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

MOZEKE Is having a 24 Hour Sale on Saturday, July 3rd!!!!!

OT:  Do Ya'll think I can get my HV if I post it at Midnight???


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmmm i would take advantage of mozeke but now idk.

i dont know about hairveda. i was just looking at the whipped gelly and almond glaze. i was thinking about getting them but i doubt it. esp. since im staying in twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hmmmm i would take advantage of mozeke but now idk.
> 
> i dont know about hairveda. i was just looking at the whipped gelly and almond glaze. i was thinking about getting them but i doubt it. esp. since im staying in twists.


 
I can place my HV Order at 12:01 a.m. can't I?erplexed  

I won't have to get up at 5:00 will I?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

i think most people do it at midnight right???? i havent ordered from her in so long i dont remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think most people do it at midnight right???? i havent ordered from her in so long i dont remember.


 
You Gon' Hafta' have a "Dance-Off" or something to keep me up!  I can't stay up that late


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Gon' Hafta' have *a "Dance-Off" or* something to keep me up!  I can't stay up that late


dont say that. you know this forum can get it popping like that. and i usually miss it all

but im always up so ill be on here lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> dont say that. you know this forum can get it popping like that. and i usually miss it all
> 
> *but im always up so ill be on here lol*.


 
You gotta keep me awake Che! Where is Afroveda's Sale????  

I got that e-mail about the "Bare" but no Sale Info


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

i didnt get an email from afroveda, i just saw it on her site.

when is hairveda's sale? is it tonight midnight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> when is hairveda's sale? is it tonight midnight?


 

Yep.  I got an e-mail about the AV "Bare".  

Yes, it's at Midnight!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep.  I got an e-mail about the AV "Bare".
> 
> *Yes, it's at Midnight*!


ohhhh ok yea ill be up lol.


----------



## mkd (Jul 1, 2010)

I am just going to try to order HV when I get to work in the morning.  Hopefully I can get what I want, otherwise, I will get it next sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

My Sale(s) went surprisingly well......

I was thinking about having the Mods take them down, but I keep selling like 1 more thing.erplexed  

Today, I sold 4 things (which is good).  If you check my lists they are getting smaller and smaller 

So.............I guess I'll keep them up for awhile longer. 

I might have a 3rd Round!  (Looking for Duplicates now...) 

And Maybe a few Dominican Products.....erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 1, 2010)

T, tomorrow will be great!  Don't fret, girl!!


I always order my HV at midnight. The last 2 sales, I got my stuff the next week.  I'll be up, for sure. 

The Afroveda BARE line will be available on the 4th, the site says. 
I was supposed to be trying the Ashlii Amla this week but I tried the CJ Hibiscus and Banana, instead.... I loved it!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

wow thats great T. im glad you are selling things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *T, tomorrow will be great!  Don't fret, girl!!
> 
> 
> I always order my HV at midnight. The last 2 sales, I got my stuff the next week.  I'll be up, for sure.
> ...


 
Imma try to stay up



chebaby said:


> wow thats great T. *im glad you are selling things.*


 
Girl, I don't know if I'm making any _'real profit'_ but it feels good to get some things outta here. 

This may be the 1 thing to cure me from my PJ-ism.erplexed  

Running back & forth to the Post Office!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma try to stay up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


girl that'll do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *girl that'll do it.*


 
 You got that right 

Imma rest up 1st tho' before I attempt to do a Round 3.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

Warning Vent:

Okay I bought myself a Knotted Head Wrap I love it. So I wore it today over my pin curls. I went to Bible Class with my son and my friend goes, so you didn't go get your hair done, she knows I don't feel well. I said yes I did, so take the head wrap off. I am like no, maybe tomorrow. She goes " So what was the point of getting your hair done?". I answered "because I want to". What the Fook is wrong with people. I am like i Have my pin curls under here and this is a head wrap head garment not a scarf, I am not taking my hair out to come bring my son to class, I like the head wrap it was pink and went with my white and pink T!  I just didn't feel like digging  out my pink clarks so I wore my baby blue ones, all pastels so What Ever! Honestly with the Headache I had, I felt like giving her some

  :killlurk:


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 1, 2010)

JJ, ignore that girl! 

 Did you go see The Last Airbender yet???

OH, and 

*Komaza Care the best way to go natural!*

*       4th of July Sale! Friday, July 2nd!*​​*Get 15% off entire order. Just enter the coupon code "SAVE"  during check out!*​​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^

She just prolly wanted to see ALL that *Drool-worthy Hair* 

She just wanted to see it and DREAM............:lovedrool::lovedrool:

You're Always "Hiding Your Hair" so she just wanted to see it......

When you take it down...make it a point to Swang It All Up in Her Face

*sorry.  ik you just came back from bible study*


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> JJ, ignore that girl!
> 
> Did you go see The Last Airbender yet???
> 
> ...


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> She just prolly wanted to see ALL that *Drool-worthy Hair*
> 
> ...


 
No I haven't seen it yet 
I am trying to get a sitter for my baby next week, tomorrow is his last day at Bible Camp  So hopefully me and the Mr. can have a nice      :heart2:         :thatsall:



But she just kept 

I have been sick all week, Sinus infection something aweful, I feel like when you don't eat you get the jitters and I had a fever, but we took the kids out anyway because they were going to camp (they left yesterday all but the baby) so she knew I was sick but kept picking.

I wanted to say unless your dying soon you'll see it tomorrow or when ever, it's not like we are not going to see each other again gosh, shut up!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 1, 2010)

Feel better, JJ! Sinus infections are just awful, especially in the summer!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *I wanted to say unless your dying soon you'll see it tomorrow or when ever, it's not like we are not going to see each other again gosh, shut up!*


 
   OKAY.....


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 1, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Feel better, JJ! Sinus infections are just awful, especially in the summer!!


 
Thanks Brownie I took my THeramflu Cold and Sinus, think I will take a Tylenoyl cold and SInus before shut eye. Just not my week, this sinus infection is not wanted


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks Brownie I took my THeramflu Cold and Sinus, think I will take a Tylenoyl cold and SInus before shut eye. Just not my week, *this sinus infection is not wanted *


 
Especially when you tryin' get Yo' Groove On!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

HV Has been Ordered. 

Thanks Ladies for keeping me up. 

And Brownie for keeping me Laughing........

_*well....since nobody else is trying to have a sale....i guess i can go to bed*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> HV Has been Ordered.
> 
> Thanks Ladies for keeping me up.
> 
> ...



 @ bolded....

I'm ready to knock out myself...


----------



## Ltown (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Sale(s) went surprisingly well......
> 
> I was thinking about having the Mods take them down, but I keep selling like 1 more thing.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Hey T we are happy you are selling some of your stash. You can just edit your post and remove the items if you are tired of selling, going to post office or just want to remove the items.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

So this must be like a first in all of PJism none of the stuff on sale so far is really catching my eye.  Nothing at HV, Jasmine's, AV.  I was holding out for SSI and Mozeke and since Mozeke already shot down my dreams of buying with Ms. T email then SSI was my last choice.  And not one word out of SSI.  Last year they had sales out the yingyang now...silence.

Guess i've reached a turning point in my PJ days.


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

I just ordered from HV.  I only got sintrinillah and cocosta oil.


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So this must be like a first in all of PJism none of the stuff on sale so far is really catching my eye. Nothing at HV, Jasmine's, AV. I was holding out for SSI and Mozeke and since Mozeke already shot down my dreams of buying with Ms. T email then SSI was my last choice. And not one word out of SSI. Last year they had sales out the yingyang now...silence.
> 
> Guess i've reached a turning point in my PJ days.


 Vonnie, I wasn't all that excited about sales either.  I didn't even go to SSI website.  I orderd from HV because the sintrinillah was a good price and I need a back up DC since I don't plan on ordering WDT anymore.  I think the excitement about hair products is wearing off for me.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning all, 

I haven't bought any products just conditioner caps and head wraps LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So this must be like a first in all of PJism none of the stuff on sale so far is really catching my eye. Nothing at HV, Jasmine's, AV. I was holding out for SSI and Mozeke *and since Mozeke already shot down my dreams of buying with Ms. T email* then SSI was my last choice. And not one word out of SSI. Last year they had sales out the yingyang now...silence.
> 
> Guess i've reached a turning point in my PJ days.


 
She's having a One Day Sale on Saturday July 3rd!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ Everything will be 25% off...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *^^ Everything will be 25% off...*


 
Welp  I prolly lost the little sale I was going to have today on my Mozeke duplicates.

We'll...see  And Imma hafta stop doing lay-away


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp  I prolly lost the little sale I was going to have today on my Mozeke duplicates.
> 
> We'll...see  And Imma hafta stop doing lay-away


What you selling Ms. T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> What you selling Ms. T?


 
Nothing.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nothing.



Oh okay.  I understand.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

Why is the shipping at Komaza so much $9.55 to ship 2 things?  The discount is only helping with half of the shipping.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp  I prolly lost the little sale I was going to have today on my Mozeke duplicates.
> 
> We'll...see *And Imma hafta stop doing lay-away*




Layaway....?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Why is the shipping at Komaza so much $9.55 to ship 2 things?  The discount is only helping with half of the shipping.



Let me go see how much my shipping was for 3 things.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Why is the shipping at Komaza so much $9.55 to ship 2 things? *The discount is only helping with half of the shipping.*


 
Yeah, I paid $9.95  Oooo....I didn't do the math erplexed  

Oh well.

Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I paid $9.95  Oooo....I didn't do the math erplexed
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out!





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Why is the shipping at Komaza so much $9.55 to ship 2 things?  The discount is only helping with half of the shipping.



So did I!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> So did I!


 
Girl, we crazy!  

I always think I'm getting the Bomb deal and then........erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we crazy!
> 
> I always think I'm getting the Bomb deal and then........erplexed



 I know!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we crazy!
> 
> I always think I'm getting the Bomb deal and then........erplexed



I always see it as a deal if I don't have to pay for shipping with the discount.

I still haven't sent the payment through.  I'm trying to debate about this.

Thinking of ordering from Mozeke


----------



## Charz (Jul 2, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

Whole foods said it may be two weeks before they get more KCKT so if I run out before then,  I am just going to buy aveda be curly.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2010)

whole foods has been out of kckt for a while. there was a thread where people thought it was discontinued because they couldnt find it lol.

im so glad my hair is in twists. i can just do........nothing.

T, thanx for the avocado cream. i got it today. it smells great. she might have changed the smell if people were emailing her about it. because this is a totally different smell. the first one  was soooo strong.


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> whole foods has been out of kckt for a while. there was a thread where people thought it was discontinued because they couldnt find it lol.
> 
> im so glad my hair is in twists. i can just do........nothing.
> 
> T, thanx for the avocado cream. i got it today. it smells great. she might have changed the smell if people were emailing her about it. because this is a totally different smell. the first one was soooo strong.


 Yeah, I remember that thread Che. My whole foods has had it since then but I guess it is so popular KC has a hard time keeping up with the demand.  

I bought porosity control to try tonight.  The consistency is not what I expected.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Yeah, I remember that thread Che. My whole foods has had it since then but I guess it is so popular KC has a hard time keeping up with the demand.
> 
> I bought porosity control to try tonight.  The consistency is not what I expected.



Tell us about the results.  Yeah the color and consistency are a lil weird


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi ladies I used up DB deep treatment and daily spritz, DM conditioner and hair milk.
I don't think I will use up anything else anytime soon.
I hope you all have a safe and wonderful fun filled weekend.
Happy 4th everyone .


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2010)

i forgot to use my porosity control. i will purchase another bottle this weekend.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2010)

i normally dont put much on my scalp but im tempted to get some mixed greens from chritine gant.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2010)

ok im itching to purchase something.
i think i might purchase another liter of giovanni since its almost gone. that thing went fast lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Ladies....Almost finished with my Relaxing Process.  Tryna' finish up. Only used what what I thought I would.  A coupla' vials of 'stuff'.erplexed

Will be back in a minute to chat! 

Che, I looked at those Mixed Greens a while back fooling with Brownie (reading one of her posts)..... but didn't get it. At least not yet.

Will prolly be using HV Almond Glaze for a while since I am freshly relaxed.  And alternate between that and the Mozeke.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok im itching to purchase something.
> i think i might purchase another liter of giovanni since its almost gone. that thing went fast lol.



You aren't the only one. 

I still haven't bought the Komaza stuff in my cart.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi ladies, not up to nothing as usual. I have a 3 day weekend so im going to wash my hair tommorrow. Co washing with mbc, detangling and dcing with curl junkie. Braiding hair with deja's and lucious. Not buying anything from the sales, not really interested.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't like the way my hair looked or felt so I just cowashed with Avocado condish, did a quick ACV rinse, and now have Shea moisture DC mixed with BB, EVCO, and a lil Too Shea to thicken it up.

I used up the Shea moisture.  That darn Avocado condish is hanging on but its all good.

I just got a shipping notice a yesterday that my Jessicurl finally shipped.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey everyone!
My internet was acting up and you know I've been busy, busy, and busy! I'm doing the bc a day early--tomorrow ! Ya'll know you will not be getting any full frontal shots or if you do my face will be blocked out! Finally explained to PC about going natural and you know that fool said "is it like a jheri curl?" then I figured out he was kidding when in the next breath he asked "Your hair is naturally curly, right?"


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2010)

i just made an appointment with aveda to get more color


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i just made an appointment with aveda to get more color*


 
When you cancelling?????


----------



## chebaby (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When you cancelling?????


lmao. you know me too well. i was just thinking about cancelling lol.
but im going to go through with it. and then im going to go home and put my hair right back in some twists for another 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *lmao. you know me too well. i was just thinking about cancelling lol.*
> but im going to go through with it. and then im going to go home and put my hair right back in some twists for another 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh Yeah....I Used up an Isoplus Color Coded Alarm System Neutralizing Shampoo. 

I have 1 Back-Up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Hey everyone!
> My internet was acting up and you know I've been busy, busy, and busy! I'm doing the bc a day early--tomorrow ! Ya'll know you will not be getting any full frontal shots or if you do my face will be blocked out! Finally *explained to PC about going natural and you know that fool said "is it like a jheri curl?" then I figured out he was kidding when in the next breath he asked "Your hair is naturally curly, right?"*





Can't wait to see your new 'do.  Congrats Shay!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

@Vonnie:  Is this your 1st time using Komaza?


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i forgot to use my porosity control. i will purchase another bottle this weekend.


I am about to use mine.  I will try it on myself before experimenting on my daughter.  



chebaby said:


> i normally dont put much on my scalp but im tempted to get some mixed greens from chritine gant.


 I want to try the mixed greens  too Che.  

I am debating about whether to rollerset.  Washing and going has really made me lazy.  I don't feel like doing anything else.  I do want to try my sedu.  I have never used it.


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Almost finished with my Relaxing Process. Tryna' finish up. Only used what what I thought I would. A coupla' vials of 'stuff'.erplexed
> 
> Will be back in a minute to chat!
> 
> ...


 Brownie will get you caught up!

I am kicking myself T, I should have ordered the almond glaze when I made my HV order this morning.  I will remember next time.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Vonnie:  Is this your 1st time using Komaza?



Yeah I always see Shay raving about it.  I've been thinking bout it for a bit but couldn't get down with the price with out a sale. (I'm cheap)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Brownie will get you caught up!
> 
> I am kicking myself T, *I should have ordered the almond glaze when I made my HV order this morning. I will remember next time.*


 
IK.  That Almond Glaze is Gooooood Stuff! 

I want to Stock Up this Fall/Winter _*or whenever it's on sale*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> I am about to use mine.  I will try it on myself before experimenting on my daughter.
> 
> 
> I want to try the mixed greens  too Che.
> ...



Trying to invest in a good flat iron.  Waiting for your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah I always see Shay raving about it. I've been thinking bout it for a bit but couldn't get down with the price with out a sale. (I'm cheap)


 
It will be a first time for me too.  Mine has already shipped.  I just got the DC'er.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It will be a first time for me too.  Mine has already shipped.  I just got the DC'er.


 
I got the Olive Oil DC and the Shea Butter Lotion.  My hair is too protein sensitive right now for the Intense moisture DC.  But there is always a next time.


----------



## robot. (Jul 2, 2010)

used up a condish last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2010)

robot. said:


> used up a condish last night.


 
Alright Blondie!  Cute Siggy!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^^I agree.  Blondes do have more fun!!


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

Yall, I don't know about this porosity control.  My hair feels different but I am not sure if it feels different in a good way.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> Yall, I don't know about this porosity control.  My hair feels different but I am not sure if it feels different in a good way.



How did you use it? How long did you keep it in?





 talkin bout Brownie will get you caught up....I see you!!!!!


----------



## mkd (Jul 2, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> How did you use it? How long did you keep it in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used it as a final rinse and left it in for 30 sec to a min.  My hair does not feel moisturized at all and it dried very fast.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 2, 2010)

mkd said:


> I used it as a final rinse and left it in for 30 sec to a min.  My hair does not feel moisturized at all and it dried very fast.



Thats how I use it. It always makes my hair feel different, too, in a way I can't describe. I don't get a moisturized feeling either. Ive never had ill effects from it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Talking bout the Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy I have it in my hair now and it smells so good . I used up a jar tonight and I have one back up.

I successfully did a no buy in June. Most likely will end this weekend bc I may be going to Whole Foods tomorrow and may hit up Target for some Shea Moisture.


----------



## robot. (Jul 3, 2010)

i've got a few uses left in my mozeke avocado cream - maybe three more days. i should be finished the hair milk by next week. then i'm not sure what i'll use up, but the oyin honey hemp is soon to follow. maybe the burnt sugar on damp hair?

i wish i'd known about the mozeke sale before i ordered.  ah well. i'm not tempted to purchase anything.  then again, that might change once the sale is on.


----------



## Day36 (Jul 3, 2010)

MKD and Brownie, 

The PC makes your hair feel funky the first (first couple) of uses. At first, I thought it wasnt doing much for me, but I def notice a difference when I forget to use it. I use it as a final rinse too (sometimes second to last, with a better smelling condish at last). hth (altho yall didnt ask me  )


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

Day36 said:


> MKD and Brownie,
> 
> The PC makes your hair feel funky the first (first couple) of uses. At first, I thought it wasnt doing much for me, but *I def notice a difference when I forget to use it*. I use it as a final rinse too (sometimes second to last, with a better smelling condish at last). hth (altho yall didnt ask me  )



 @ the bolded. Sometimes my hair is acting up and I can't figure out why. Then, , I realize I have forgotten the porosity control. 


robot, that siggy pic is so cute!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

My bag is packed full of supplies and I am ready . I'm contemplating giving ya'll a full frontal with my sunglasses and hoops on.  I look like this everyday anyway.  I will probably head out after the Germany vs. Argentina (PC is from here) world cup game.

LC--I'm so happy that our nappiversary's will only be 1 day a part .


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

OMGoodness I see my nappiversary will be 2 days apart from Vonnie's. Great minds think alike .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

Day36 said:


> MKD and Brownie,
> 
> The PC makes your hair feel funky the first (first couple) of uses. At first, I thought it wasnt doing much for me, but I def notice a difference when I forget to use it. I use it as a final rinse too (sometimes second to last, with a better smelling condish at last). hth (altho yall didnt ask me  )



ITA- it's not until you stop or don't use it often that you can tell the difference.  I have used it as a final rinse or before I would DC (method used most). It would really define my hair for WnGs if I used it as a final rinse.  I remember i stopped using it because I was putting my hair in twists for the fall/winter and it wasn't doing much for that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> OMGoodness I see my nappiversary will be 2 days apart from Vonnie's. Great minds think alike .



They SURE DO.

Don't let them cut too much.  You worked hard for that natural hair and deserve every inch of it.

Congrats Shay!!  Can't wait to see the before and after.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> They SURE DO.
> 
> Don't let them cut too much. You worked hard for that natural hair and deserve every inch of it.
> 
> Congrats Shay!! Can't wait to see the before and after.


 
My friend is doing it and it's gonna take forever  bc she will be really particular. Actually that's why I picked her . She's already told me she has a mirror I can hold up to look at while she is cutting .I told her I had my own .  We know each other quite well.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> My friend is doing it and it's gonna take forever  bc she will be really particular. Actually that's why I picked her . She's already told me she has a mirror I can hold up to look at while she is cutting .I told her I had my own .  We know each other quite well.



You will be better that way because she has your best interest at heart.  I wish I had someone to cut my back/nape since you have to do it all by feel and that section  for me is way different then the rest and I probably cut too much.

I know you will be  holding up the mirror to look at the


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies....What's Up? 

Just rubbed in a little HV Almond Glaze.  I *heart* that stuff.

Anyway, not much happening this a.m.  Need to run out and do a coupla' errands. 

Oh yeah, I did swoop down and get the Christine Gant "Mixed Greens" to try. 

I need all the help I can get. (Thanks alot Pusha' Brownie 518). oke: 

Prolly done getting "stuff" Unless Afroveda surprises me.  I thought about the Bee Mine DC'er.  Kinda torn.  Not sure.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....What's Up?
> 
> Just rubbed in a little HV Almond Glaze.  I *heart* that stuff.
> 
> ...



Wasn't me...

It does feel good on my scalp, though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Wasn't me.*..
> 
> It does feel good on my scalp, though.


 
YES It Was!  Ask Che and mk!  Also Vonnie!  You had all of us wanting those Mixed Greens w/ a little smoked turkey and some Jiffy

Anyway, decided to pass (this time) on Bee Mine.  I'm good until maybe BF. I will get some.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> YES It Was!  Ask Che and mk!  Also Vonnie!  You had all of us wanting those Mixed Greens* w/ a little smoked turkey and some Jiffy*
> 
> Anyway, decided to pass (this time) on Bee Mine.  I'm good until maybe BF. I will get some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Seriously, I think Imma like it. 

You know how we like our Hair Grease(s).  It sounds really good.


----------



## mkd (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Thats how I use it. It always makes my hair feel different, too, in a way I can't describe. I don't get a moisturized feeling either. Ive never had ill effects from it.


 


Day36 said:


> MKD and Brownie,
> 
> The PC makes your hair feel funky the first (first couple) of uses. At first, I thought it wasnt doing much for me, but I def notice a difference when I forget to use it. I use it as a final rinse too (sometimes second to last, with a better smelling condish at last). hth (altho yall didnt ask me  )


 


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> ITA- it's not until you stop or don't use it often that you can tell the difference. I have used it as a final rinse or before I would DC (method used most). It would really define my hair for WnGs if I used it as a final rinse. I remember i stopped using it because I was putting my hair in twists for the fall/winter and it wasn't doing much for that.


 Ok yall are making me feel better.  I am about to co wash and do a wash and go.  Hopefully it will feel better after I wet it again.  

I have noticed A LOT of breakage in my nape.  I don't know if its from ponytails or what.  I am so over this.


----------



## mkd (Jul 3, 2010)

Good luck Shay, its going to be fabulous.  

Pusha Brownie strikes again!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

@mk re: PC

When I first started using it, (and my hair was extremely damaged) it took a month or so of weekly use.  *but my hair was in bad shape*

I still use it Faithfully Weekly.  Although, I currently rotate it with other Acidifying Conditioners.  I have Nexxus Ensure and French Stablizer (which I used yesterday after relaxing Ph 2.0) and the Roux.  

I saw where Elucence has one too.  I may try that at some point.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Seriously, I think Imma like it.
> 
> You know how we like our Hair Grease(s). It sounds really good.


I bought a jar in June and instantly fell in love with it. I can't use sulfur products and thought this would be a great alternative.
*



			"Mixed Greens" is a nourishing hair pomade to encourage new hair growth and prevent future hair loss.
		
Click to expand...

 *

I forgot all about the "new hair growth" claims after using it. I apply it to my scalp and it does not sit on it. And it makes my hair silky feeling. I love massaging it into my scalp. But be careful in opening the jar, it's more liquidy than a pomade and you don't want it to spill out. It should be in a bottle like Bee Mine's Bee Loved hair and scalp moisturizer. The consistency is the same.

I've declared the Mixed Greens and my steamer the products of the year. It's so good I emailed Christine and asked her to make me a custom order of 3 jars of it and one jar of her herbal hair butter. I can't keep using mine on my mother's hair; so one of them is for her, too. She emailed me back and said she would get on my order right away.

Sorry this was so long but my enthusiasm for this product knows no bound. And I can't describe the smell, but it's slight and is gone in about 10 minutes after you apply the product -- I made my husband smell my head and he said he couldn't smell anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Pompous Blue said:


> I bought a jar in June and instantly fell in love with it. I can't use sulfur products and thought this would be a great alternative.
> 
> 
> I forgot all about the "new hair growth" claims after using it. I apply it to my scalp and it does not sit on it. And it makes my hair silky feeling. I love massaging it into my scalp. But be careful in opening the jar, it's more liquidy than a pomade and you don't want it to spill out. It should be in a bottle like Bee Mine's Bee Loved hair and scalp moisturizer. The consistency is the same.
> ...


 

Excellent Review!  Thanks PomBlue!  I can't wait to try it.

Thanks for the tip on Opening the Jar. 

Knowing me....I'd screw that top of and spill half the jar.  Thanks Again for that.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> My bag is packed full of supplies and I am ready . I'm contemplating giving ya'll a full frontal with my sunglasses and hoops on. I look like this everyday anyway. I will probably head out after the Germany vs. Argentina (PC is from here) world cup game.
> 
> LC--*I'm so happy that our nappiversary's will only be 1 day a part* .


 
Yay, hurry up and come to the dark side.
@ robo your hair is beautiful lady
@ red i love your bc

I see i have missed so much just dippin in and out the thread. Im going to start coming in more often. Im going to go to sally's today and get some more shower caps and headbands for dd. I had to cut alot of her hair off because she got gum in it, i tried ice, oil everything i could think of and the childs hair was almost to her waist. She was really upset as was i but when she said she was embarrassed i felt bad. Everyone likes her cut, i did it myself and just played it by ear. So i promised her some cute hair accessories. Her hair will grow back. As far as the sales go im deleting email after email, im getting them from every where for everything, i have found alot of stuff locally and a few hair things that i have to order on line. Some of the places i don't even remember ordering from..


----------



## Ltown (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....What's Up?
> 
> Just rubbed in a little HV Almond Glaze. I *heart* that stuff.
> 
> ...


 


Shay72 said:


> My bag is packed full of supplies and I am ready . I'm contemplating giving ya'll a full frontal with my sunglasses and hoops on. I look like this everyday anyway. I will probably head out after the Germany vs. Argentina (PC is from here) world cup game.
> 
> LC--I'm so happy that our nappiversary's will only be 1 day a part .


 

T what this mixed green stuff you all talking about???Never mind found it, looks good!

Shay I'm so happy your transition is over and can't wait to see your hair, even if you just show your forehead


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yes I just got finished washing my hair. LOL

I washed with Hair One Olive Oil, Deep conditioned under the steamer with ORS Replenishing Pak, rinsed, put Aphogee 2 minute on for about 15 minutes, rinsed well, put ChI keratin mist and aphogee leave in, Dried for about 5 minutes under hood dryer, not completely dry, we put on Argan oil combed hair and put in some NTM Silk Touch and pony'd up  No Blow drying today!

I am so happy to hear you guys passing some sales it does get easier. And having a goal date of when your getting items helps to not feel like your depriving yourselves 

I personally want to buy something but really have nothing to buy, I need more Hair One Olive Oil but will wait for another coupon as the ones I have will last atleast until the end of the year


----------



## Day36 (Jul 3, 2010)

Awww Shay, you better send out the Bat signal for me once you bc. I wanna seee it!
T, I know youre doing a great job as a DIY.
La, Im sorry to hear about minidiva's hair, but it will grow back even better 
MKD, I think my buns are causing me breakage as well. Welps, I guess I'll have a liiitle less to snip when I bc. LOL.
JJ, dont let anyone keep messing with you about your own hair.
Vonnie, maybe you can cut your nape a little longer than you think is necessary? just to ensure you dont cut too much.
Robot and Charz, love the hurr girls!
Red, loove your bc pretty lady.
Brownie, STOP PUSHING, darn junkie 
Che, let us know how the color goes.
Rosalind and all the other ladies who dont post often 

*takes breath and goes back to bed*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Awww Shay, you better send out the Bat signal for me once you bc. I wanna seee it!
> T, I know youre doing a great job as a DIY.
> La, Im sorry to hear about minidiva's hair, but it will grow back even better
> MKD, I think my buns are causing me breakage as well. Welps, I guess I'll have a liiitle less to snip when I bc. LOL.
> ...


 
I wondered where you and WnS were at?  Where Ya'll Been?  Glad you stopped in to check on Us!


----------



## Day36 (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wondered where you and WnS were at?  Where Ya'll Been?  Glad you stopped in to check on Us!



Mama T, I've been working like mad. Two jobs so I can save up for school and moving out. By the time I get home, I feel like a zombie. And, I've just been steady with the "using up" of products, unlike some of my fellow u1b1 sisters *ahem*  hahaha. Ive been keeping my eyes on yall tho, Ive been just thanking and lurking. 

WNS is really busy with work and chasing her dreams (im proud of her), so she lurks or signs on rarely. I'll tell her to come say hello. We still love you guys 

Oh, and Idk if you saw my post a while back, thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Oh, and Idk if you saw my post a while back, thanks


 
No  Thank You.. For taking it off my hands


----------



## natura87 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just passing on through. The job hunt has kept me from using up products as I normally would.


----------



## mkd (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought the goody spin pins to try to stop from using ponytails holders and I bought some more shea moisture coconut and hibiscus hair milk.  My bottle is just about gone.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> YES It Was!  Ask Che and mk!  Also Vonnie!  *You had all of us wanting those Mixed Greens w/ a little smoked turkey and some Jiffy*
> 
> Anyway, decided to pass (this time) on Bee Mine.  I'm good until maybe BF. I will get some.



@bolded- you did!!  I even spelled the name wrong looking for it.  Trying to figure out if I had money in my budget to get it since I've been having some scalp "issues".  I'm going to pass for now and just keep using up with is in the stash.

I'm putting myself on another no buy after this weekend.  Last month went well and I only replaced staples.  I have this graveyard of empty containers  in the bottle of my closet.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm going to buy one of those snood things to wear to work tonight since my hair isn't dry and I don't wanna wear it out until tomorrow.  I can also wear it out on errand days when my hair isn't quite done.

*_may pick up some PC_*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

mkd said:


> Good luck Shay, its going to be fabulous.
> 
> Pusha Brownie strikes again!!!!!




 *sitting here trying to remember what I said about them Greens*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have this graveyard of empty containers  in the bottle of my closet.


 
At least your graveyard is full of 'empty's


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> At least your graveyard is full of 'empty's




Girl, I would pay to see what you got in YOURS!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I would pay to see what you got in YOURS!!!!


 
Mine isn't a Graveyard!  

It's a Product PAR-TAY!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

Shay, Claudie's is having a 10% sale...the 4th until the 5th at 11.59pm. The code is WIN


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mine isn't a Graveyard!
> 
> It's a Product PAR-TAY!



 I know that's right!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Random Hair Thought:

"I'm seriously underprocessed"erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Random Hair Thought:
> 
> "I'm seriously underprocessed"erplexed



Did you use Mizani BB Lye? I had to stop using that for that reason. I think there were some threads with some folks saying the same.  I love the Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Did you use Mizani BB Lye? I had to stop using that for that reason. I think there were some threads with some folks saying the same.  I love the Sensitive Scalp.


 
Yep.  Mizani BB (Lye) Regular.  I don't think I left it on long enough or smoothed long enougherplexed

Oh well, maybe next time. 

I have about 2 more left in the Bucket (Oct/Dec).  So, I have time to think about something else.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

I had a 30 oz and its still sitting here. I went and got the Sensitive Scalp and never looked back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I had a 30 oz and its still sitting here. I went and got the Sensitive Scalp and never looked back.


 
pm'ing you!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel like crap, I hear my voice dragging when I talk Ick!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I feel like crap, I hear my voice dragging when I talk Ick!


 
Girl, that's too bad! 

I hope you feel better.....


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2010)

Ladies i am so bored, dd is at the park with her cousins and dh is sleeping. I have nothing to do. Sorry so random just bored.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Ladies i am so bored, dd is at the park with her cousins and dh is sleeping. I have nothing to do. Sorry so random just bored.


 
I Love the New Sade'' Siggy!  Very Beautiful!

OT:  I think a poster just practically bought my entire _recent_ thread   WOW!  Impressive!  I am soooooo thankful!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love the New Sade'' Siggy! Very Beautiful!
> 
> OT: I think a poster just practically bought my entire _recent_ thread  WOW! Impressive! I am soooooo thankful!


 
Thanks t and im glad you are getting your things sold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t and im glad you are getting your things sold.


 
Yeah....it's a hassle running back & forth to the Post Office, but it feels good seeing it diminish right before my eyes.  Still don't know if I'm really making a 'profit' especially w/Shipping, but....I'm happy about it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

La, I'm kinda bored, too. SO and I drank a bit too much and now we are all sluggish in this heat. LOL!! I was watching that Essence thing on TVOne but John Legend was boring me to tears.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *SO and I drank a bit too much and now we are all sluggish in this heat. LOL!*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ What...????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ What...????


 
Ya'll know how to take care of thangs.......naughtycouch:ver18:


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sho do!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Ladies the bc has been done for hours and pics have been taken but I won't be able to upload them until I get home. I'm always mean mugging in my pics. I think I will put them up and then take them down after a bit. I l.o.v.e it! What's weird is my nape was way longer than the rest of my hair. It looked crazy so I had her cut it to even it up. It was driving me crazy!!! I am so happy . I gotta buy my friend a gift .


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Ladies the bc has been done for hours and pics have been taken but I won't be able to upload them until I get home. I'm always mean mugging in my pics. I think I will put them up and then take them down after a bit. I l.o.v.e it! What's weird is my nape was way longer than the rest of my hair. It looked crazy so I had her cut it to even it up. It was driving me crazy!!! I am so happy . I gotta buy my friend a gift .


 
Congrats to you im so happy for you. Can't wait to see your colochas.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 3, 2010)

Shay, I'm so glad you love it!!  Can't wait to see!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Ladies the bc has been done for hours and pics have been taken but I won't be able to upload them until I get home. I'm always mean mugging in my pics. I think I will put them up and then take them down after a bit. *I l.o.v.e it! *What's weird is my nape was way longer than the rest of my hair. It looked crazy so I had her cut it to even it up. It was driving me crazy!!! *I am so happy *. I gotta buy my friend a gift .


 


La Colocha said:


> Congrats to you im so happy for you. *Can't wait to see your colochas.*


 
Me Too!  I can't Wait!

With Your _"Naturally Curly Self"_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

With My 'latest' Product Sale I had today, I bought the Luscious and a 'sample' size of the De'ja's Hair Milk.


I really wanted some Afroveda


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2010)

When you texlax do you leave the relaxer on for only a few minutes?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *When you texlax do you leave the relaxer on for only a few minutes?*


 
Yep.  And alot of people mix oil(s) in with the relaxer to slow down the processing time.  

You're not working it in or smoothing it out like you would to achieve a bone straight look.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay ladies I'm about to post pics. I hate the pics but love my hair. I will leave the pics up through the morning then remove them. PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE THE PICS. Thank you.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's what ya'll have been waiting for 

DO NOT QUOTE THE PICTURES. Thank you.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

PLEASE DON'T QUOTE THIS NASTY PIC EITHER. MY FRIEND THOUGHT I SHOULD POST IT.
I've tried to resize this and I give up. I wanted to crop my other pics but Photobucket is acting a fool . I must really like ya'll with my paranoid self .


----------



## Day36 (Jul 3, 2010)

Awww Shaayyy, I love it! Do you have a close up? like a texture shot. All that growth in a year, right? Go ahead girl, PC doesnt stand a chance 

PS: Did your texture change much? Is it what you thought it would be? Aw man Im hyped now!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Day36- a year and 2 days.  I'm a tightly coiled 4A so my texture is what I expected. I will get one of the girls at work to get a better pic of my texture. I will be up in here all night trying to do that on my own. PS is the way because I was bunning or wet bunning 99.9% of the time.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 3, 2010)

I love it too shay, your nachal now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, Claudie's is having a 10% sale...the 4th until the 5th at 11.59pm. The code is WIN


 
Right on time . I only have her Temple Balm now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

Awww Shay!

I Looks Beautiful!:Rose:  I thought I missed it.  _*you know i go to bed early_* 

I jumped up 1st thing this a.m. to see if they were still there.

Happy Days Ahead.  I cannot wait to hear all about your Natcha' Hair Journey.

Looking Good Girlie!  Congrats!

Thanks for Sharing....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

AFROVEDA SALE July 4-6

10%  Discount Code = 4JULY10


----------



## Minty (Jul 4, 2010)

I was all excited about afroveda's sale......on Friday. Now, not so much. 

Hey ladies...Keep up the good work!  (I'm not there yet)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *I was all excited about afroveda's sale......on Friday. Now, not so much.*
> 
> Hey ladies...Keep up the good work! (I'm not there yet)


 
Girl, they coulda' at least gave up 15%


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awww Shay!
> 
> I Looks Beautiful!:Rose: I thought I missed it. _*you know i go to bed early_*
> 
> ...


 
Girl, it's killing me to have them up. With my mean mugging self .  But I see Brownie, Che, and Vonnie, haven't been through yet. I will try to leave them up until noon. I will be playing in my hair today .  Exactly why I did it over a weekend.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulation Shay, welcome to the natural side!


----------



## mkd (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay, your hair looks  beautiful!!!!  I love it. 

afroveda could have kept that 10% off.  I wasn't going to order anyway but come on nah.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Girl, it's killing me to have them up. With my mean mugging self .  But I see Brownie, Che, and Vonnie, haven't been through yet. I will try to leave them up until noon. I will be playing in my hair today .  Exactly why I did it over a weekend.



 I'm here, Shay!!! I love it!!!  Thanks so much for showing us. I know its killing you.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Shay, your hair looks  beautiful!!!!  I love it.
> 
> *afroveda could have kept that 10% off.  I wasn't going to order anyway but come on nah.*



 I know. I'm surprised the new stuff isn't more expensive. Is anybody going to try anything?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

My preliminary review of Darcy's Cocoa Bean Oil--
I'm on the fence. It has a very light scent. It is also a very light oil.  Before the bc I felt like I used too much and my hair got greasy. I also felt like it didn't penetrate at all. I know, I know only a few oils actually penetrate the hair strand but I felt this one just sat there. We'll see what happens now that I barely have any hair.

On that note....seriously I barely have any hair. When I apply product its like I don't know how, how much??? Yeah it is gonna to take me a long time to finish up anything. 

DB's Pumpkin Condish got the thumbs up from Mary (she did my bc) and her friend that was visiting that is natural.  Her friend was getting a kick out of a yt woman doing my bc .


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> My preliminary review of Darcy's Cocoa Bean Oil--
> I'm on the fence. It has a very light scent. It is also a very light oil.  Before the bc I felt like I used too much and my hair got greasy. I also felt like it didn't penetrate at all. I know, I know only a few oils actually penetrate the hair strand but I felt this one just sat there. We'll see what happens now that I barely have any hair.
> 
> *On that note....seriously I barely have any hair. When I apply product its like I don't know how, how much???* Yeah it is gonna to take me a long time to finish up anything.
> ...



@ bolded:  Yeah, and you're heavy-handed, too. But, you'll adjust in no time. 

Thanks for the Darcy's reviews!!


----------



## mkd (Jul 4, 2010)

Brownie, I haven't even look at afroveda's new products.  Let me go and check them out now. 

Oh yeah, after I cowashed the next day, my hair felt really good.  I am going to keep using the porosity control to see how my hair likes it.


----------



## mkd (Jul 4, 2010)

The ingredients in the bare afroveda line look good but I like scents.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2010)

mkd said:


> Brownie, I haven't even look at afroveda's new products.  Let me go and check them out now.
> 
> Oh yeah, after I cowashed the next day, my hair felt really good.  I am going to keep using the porosity control to see how my hair likes it.



I'm glad, mkd.  I think you'll end up liking it. 



mkd said:


> The ingredients in the bare afroveda line look good but I like scents.



I totally agree. I might try the conditioner in the future but not now. *shrug*


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

More pics ladies. I was asked for more texture shots in this thread and another one. I did the best I could. I still see straight ends. I've been cutting them as I see them. I could have fixed my hair better in the first pic. My hair is wet in both pics. PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE PICS. Thanks.












I'm thinking 4A/4B??? What do ya'll think?

Okay I've resized the first pic a million times and it won't take. The first one is for you Ltown !


----------



## mkd (Jul 4, 2010)

^^ Shay, I am not great at typing but I think 4a


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

I just got my replaced from Mozeke (Avacado Hair Cream) outta the mailbox.  That was fast!!!  I wasn't expecting it until Tuesday.erplexed

I hate that it's been out there in the Heat, but at least it arrived in one piece (this time) still in an envelope.

Will be using up the Mozeke Coconut Kokum Hair Cream (1-2 more uses).  

May replace it at some point and make a special request that it be placed in a Jar.  It is much too thick to be in a bottle.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 4, 2010)

hey ladies 

I havent used anything up 

I saw a new product and its calling me. Alter Ego has a coconut mask, but Im going to be strong and wont get it until I finish all of this stuff I have.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

hello everyone
i purchased some aloevera gel yesterday because the one i have is too watery. i just got the 99 cents one because i dont know if i will like it.

my afroveda curl define came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

shay your hair is beautiful.

mkd i agree. i love scents and dont think i can use an ayurvedic butter with no scent. ayurvedic stuff stinks lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh yeah I have Mozeke's Coconut Kokum Hair Milk and I'm in love .


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

T, are you going to do a corrective or just wait untill your next relaxer date?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Girl, it's killing me to have them up. With my mean mugging self . But I see Brownie, Che, and Vonnie, haven't been through yet. I will try to leave them up until noon. I will be playing in my hair today . Exactly why I did it over a weekend.


 
Sorry I'm late.  I was working last night and it didn't let up for me to get on. I'm still recovering.  Thanks for leaving them up.

I love it!!  It looks lovely!!  I'm so excited for you  You will love being Natural.  Can't wait to see your journey.You were not mean mugging


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay you look 4a to me.  

I don't get down with the typing cuz peoples hair in the same category still act differently.  I feel my texture/curl size has changed several times since my BC due to growth, products, and that settling out period that happens after u first BC.

Just listen to your hair (which u already do) and you'll be fine


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 4, 2010)

Wash day today, lawd have mercy and i don't feel like doing it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Wash day today, lawd have mercy and i don't feel like doing it.


Are you off tomorrow? You could do it then.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Are you off tomorrow? You could do it then.


 
Naw shay ive been back on 3rd for a while. I go back tommorrow night so i need to do it tonight to make sure my hair is dry. You make me want to cut my hair again. I swear when i hit my goal though im gonna keep it short. I miss the days when i could just get in the shower and go. I don't even know why i want long hair, i guess just to say i did it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, are you going to do a corrective or just wait untill your next relaxer date?*


 
Nah...Imma just wait until October. (Next Relaxer)  I've been thinking out my regi for Friday.



La Colocha said:


> *Wash day today, lawd have mercy and i don't feel like doing it*.


 
You shoulda' did it yesterday


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You shoulda' did it yesterday


 
I know but laziness always prevails, i swear the older i get the more i become a slacker.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I know but laziness always prevails, i swear the older i get the more i become a slacker.


 
Nah...You Good.  You just needed a little "Me" Time! 

So..............have you started????


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies just browsing the threads today on and off. I am a little sad no invites to go to any barbques 

Most of the kids are away at camp and my 4 year old is playing wrestling on the PSP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hello Ladies just browsing the threads today on and off. *I am a little sad no invites to go to any barbques*
> 
> Most of the kids are away at camp and my 4 year old is playing wrestling on the PSP!


 
Sometimes it's good to just "Chill"  Just enjoy some quiet time.  If you were "Here" we could sort through my products


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sometimes it's good to just "Chill" Just enjoy some quiet time. If you were "Here" we could sort through my products


 
 I was actually thinking if IDARE lived closer we could have a mini bar B Que LOL great minds think alike!

And product sorting would be all the FUN!  

You could turn them around and I could guess what they are from the back of the bottle LOL (now you know that's a PJ)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *You could turn them around and I could guess what they are from the back of the bottle LOL (now you know that's a PJ)*


 
Now that would be a Blast!  For everyone You Guessed --- You'd have to take them Home!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now that would be a Blast! For everyone You Guessed --- You'd have to take them Home!


 
My husband would be like this  cause he would have sworn I got back on my PJ tip LOL 


Actually he gets silent when he sees my things, my girlfriend makes fun of me because I always have a rhyme or reason on why I had to get it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *My husband would be like this  cause he would have sworn I got back on my PJ tip LOL *
> 
> 
> Actually he gets silent when he sees my things, my girlfriend makes fun of me because I always have a rhyme or reason on why I had to get it!


 

Not If You Tell Him You WON Them ALL in a Contest!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh Yeah....Guess What Ladies????? We are getting an ULTA!

I saw the Building today where it is going.....


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah...You Good. You just needed a little "Me" Time!
> 
> So..............have you started????


 
Nope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Nope*.


 
:whipgirl:_Me _time is OVA'  Now Get Busy!:axehunter:


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah....Guess What Ladies????? We are getting an ULTA!
> 
> I saw the Building today where it is going.....


 awww shucks, did they see you looking

im taking out my twists. yall already knew i couldnt last. oh well.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't believe how much I like the ORS Replenishing Pak, it is just a matter of when I need to use it. I have to need that deep moisture. Next wash I am using BB, aphogee 2 minute and my Hair One . While my relaxer is fresh I won't use the Blow dryer Just hood dry 50% and put it in a braid and tuck, LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *awww shucks, did they see you looking*


 
Girl, I almost Wrecked Da' Car! It just had a sign up.  The Building is still empty


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I almost Wrecked Da' Car! It just had a sign up.* The Building is still empty*


 
U sure you weren't inside already 

Stash Check


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I can't believe how much I like the ORS Replenishing Pak, it is just a matter of when I need to use it. I have to need that deep moisture. Next wash I am using BB, aphogee 2 minute and *my Hair One *. While my relaxer is fresh I won't use the Blow dryer Just hood dry 50% and put it in a braid and tuck, LOL


 
I got a coupla' packs of Olive Oil Hair One.  Can't wait to co-wash with them and try them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *U sure you weren't inside already*
> 
> Stash Check


 
No. It just had a "Sign" in the Window.  

But, you know, I don't know how much I'll be in there.erplexed  

I'm kinda getting into these Natural/Hand-made Products more & more.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> :whipgirl:_Me _time is OVA' Now Get Busy!:axehunter:


 
Girl i don't think this head is getting washed this week, im getting sleepy now.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

JJ, you just reminded me i have some ord replinishing conditioner. im going to use that after i take out these twists.
i dont know what im going to do with my hair. i guess just let it do its thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> JJ, you just reminded me i have some ord replinishing conditioner. im going to use that after i take out these twists.
> *i dont know what im going to do with my hair. i guess just let it do its thing.*


When is Your Color Appointment???


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No. It just had a "Sign" in the Window.
> 
> But, you know, I don't know how much I'll be in there.erplexed
> 
> I'm kinda getting into these Natural/Hand-made Products more & more.


 ive never been to an ulta before but knowing me even if they had nothing i wanted i would be in there every week just because. i used to do that with cvs.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

^^  Che How do you like it?

Idare let me know if you like the Hair One OO?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

i love the replenishing conditioner. ive been using it since i was relaxed. when i was relaxed i used it on wet hair with heat. now i use it on dry hair as a pre poo but im thinking of going back to wet hair. its not something i cant live without but i do really really like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Idare let me know if you like the Hair One OO?*


 
I sure will! 

I have 2 Packs.  Not sure when I'll be using it.erplexed  

This wash day, I will use HV MoistPRO

Does the Hair One have Fig?  What are the Combinations?


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

I think I over conditioned with it at first it left my hair a mushy mess, now I like it alot and when I feel I need a balance of both I jump to it. I still love my variety though LOL! 

I have one more pak of it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> When is Your Color Appointment???


 
@che (again)


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I sure will!
> 
> I have 2 Packs. Not sure when I'll be using it.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
Hair One OLive Oil - for Dry or Damaged hair (love it)

Hair One Tea Tree - For Dry Scalp ( I use this in combination with OO)

Hair One Jojoba - For Colored treated hair ( Left a slight build up)

Hair one Cucumber - For Normal Hair (Never used this )


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

i think hair one has olive oil, jojoba and maybe tea tree.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @che (again)


 oh, i didnt see this. i made it for this saturday coming. but we(u and i) know that by thursday that might change


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

after i pre poo, shampoo and condition with aveda drt i will use mozeke coconut kokum milk and aloe vera gel and see how that combo works. i hope i like it. i plan on using that combo most of this week to see what it does for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> after i pre poo, shampoo and condition with aveda drt *i will use mozeke coconut kokum milk *and aloe vera gel and see how that combo works. i hope i like it. i plan on using that combo most of this week to see what it does for my hair.


You are really liking this aren't you Che? 

Did you buy any yesterday during the 24 hour sale???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Hair One OLive Oil - for Dry or Damaged hair (love it)*
> 
> Hair One Tea Tree - For Dry Scalp ( I use this in combination with OO)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!  This is really helpful.

@LaColocha:  Did you ever get your Hair One?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

Che I love reading about your hair adventures. It's like a soap opera . 

I'm doing my usual Sunday thing with my hair. I will be trying to perfect my wash n go for the next 2 days since that's all I can do right now.  I will just leave in conditioner for the first try then try either of my gels (aloe vera gelly or QB Honey Bush Tea Gel) for the 2nd try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I'm doing my usual Sunday thing with my hair. I will be trying to perfect my wash n go for the next 2 days since that's all I can do right now. I will just leave in conditioner for the first try then try either of my gels (aloe vera gelly or QB Honey Bush Tea Gel) for the 2nd try.*


 
Your Newly Natural Hair is Going to be Quite the Adventure and I am looking forward to hearing all about it. 

Especially now that you don't have to be concerned about the 2 different textures.

I will be anxious to know how your Current Stash is going to work for you.  I think you'll be good with all your current products.

What do you think?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks! This is really helpful.
> 
> @LaColocha: Did you ever get your Hair One?


 
No i didn't i just decided to use what ever i have around here.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Your Newly Natural Hair is Going to be Quite the Adventure and I am looking forward to hearing all about it.
> 
> Especially now that you don't have to be concerned about the 2 different textures.
> 
> ...


 
I hope I will be good too T. What I have noticed is despite being a PJ I have chosen some quality products as my staples. I use all natural, handmade, organic products.  The only product that doesn't meet that criteria is CON Green but it is so moisturizing and my hair loves it.  Whenever I finish all this poo and poo bars that I have I will most likely go conditioner only.  I will be sure to clarify once a month with bentonite. You know I will keep ya'll updated.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are really liking this aren't you Che?
> 
> Did you buy any yesterday during the 24 hour sale???


 i think i used it twice already but it was as a refresher, never alone so i dont know how i feel about it yet. i know it smells

i didnt order anything because i found out forever21 has plus size online and use my little bit of money to purchase a few things from there lol. if it aint one thing its another. i work with a girl my age who is a few sizes bigger than me and while im always trying to find my size in something she stays looking nice. so she told me about a few stores and the rest is history


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think i used it twice already but it was as a refresher, never alone so i dont know how i feel about it yet. i know it smells
> 
> *i didnt order anything because i found out forever21 has plus size online and use my little bit of money to purchase a few things from there lol. if it aint one thing its another. i work with a girl my age who is a few sizes bigger than me and while im always trying to find my size in something she stays looking nice. *so she told me about a few stores and the rest is history


 
Yeah, we got to stay lookin' Fly from Head to Toe! 

I was amazed that the Coconut-Kokum could be used 4 different ways.  

I guess they do call it _4 in 1_ Uh...  DUH....  I just read/noticed that yesterday.

I can't wait to get/try Komaza!  But, I just got the DC.  

I didn't get the Calfia (or whatever it is everybody loves)  Maybe next timeerplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

i will just be using the coconut kokum as a leave in/moisturizer. i think she said you can make a spray out of it? i wont be doing all of that lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i will just be using the coconut kokum as a leave in/moisturizer. i think she said you can make a spray out of it? i wont be doing all of that lol.*


 
Yeah...I've only been using it as a Moisturizer too. 

And I know I ain't mixin' up nothing.  Henna/Indigo is all I am willing to whip up!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2010)

im getting tired of criminal minds showing the samepisodes over and over again when they have marethons. i love this show but i cant keep watching when i know whats going to happen lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2010)

I missed a Criminal Minds marathon! I was watching the NCIS marathon.

Getting my order together for Claudie's and trying to decide if I will order some Sitrinillah from Hairveda. Komaza has extended their sale through today since they got such a huge response. Good for them! I did a huge haul during their last sale so I'm good for a minute with Komaza.

The wash n go with just conditioner is a keeper . I have to be careful with my heavy handedness though. My hair felt a little stiff.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh yeah,  I decided to get over myself and just leave the pics up .....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

I just got my stuff from Claudie's so the sale came too late for me. I didn't expect her to have one since she said she was going away. Anyway, I used the Ashlii Amala and ehhh. I'll have to try it at least once more. 

I did use up some stuff recently. About 5 tubes of Bonacure Smooth Express, 3 tubes of Biolage cera repair, a MoistPRO, Jasmines Nourishing Hair Bath, my SSI Okra, and the last bottle of Thermasmooth conditioner. Oh, and a Garnier 3 Minute Undo.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey ladies, hope everyone had a good 4th relaxing or enjoying company. I went to cookout and a party I'm tired. I'm hate to go to work tomorrow but I'm only working 2 day the dd having acl repair. I'm nervous but can't freak her out. I'm do hair today and probably pull out the steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Anyway, I used the Ashlii Amala and ehhh. I'll have to try it at least once more. *
> 
> *I did use up some stuff recently. About 5 tubes of Bonacure Smooth Express, 3 tubes of Biolage cera repair, a MoistPRO, Jasmines Nourishing Hair Bath, my SSI Okra, and the last bottle of Thermasmooth conditioner. Oh, and a Garnier 3 Minute Undo. *


 @1st Bolded.  I felt the exact same way.  It wasn't until I used it the 2nd/3rd time that I began to love it.  So, try it a coupla' more times to see.

@2nd Bolded, Good Job Using Up all that Stuff!  That's Great!!!  I finished up the Mozeke Coconut-Kokum Hair Milk.  I may repurchase it during BF (or the next Sale).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning Ladies.

I had a great 4th of July at my mom's then went to Philly for the Welcome America Celebration on the Parkway.  They had the Roots, Chrisette Michelle (with her blond TWA), and the Goo Goo Dolls.  The fireworks were shorter than last year.

I'm not doing my hair until Wednesday.  I still have this burea thing (sp?) on my head.  It's allowing my to PS and be lazy esp with this heat wave about to hit.

Last night of work!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2010)

Good morning yall, i decided to get up early this morning to wash my hair. I knew i would pay for it next week if i didn't detangle. Im dcing right now hoping my hair will be dry before i go to work tonight. I wish i had a few more days off but oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> *Good morning yall, i decided to get up early this morning to wash my hair.* I knew i would pay for it next week if i didn't detangle. Im dcing right now hoping my hair will be dry before i go to work tonight. *I wish i had a few more days off but oh well*.


 
Glad you got the 'motivation' to get it done! 

I wish you had a coupla' more days off too.erplexed


----------



## mkd (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey ladies.  We had a great holiday too.  I am off today so I am going to get some running around done.  

I like the goody spin pins.  Is anyone else using them?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad you got the 'motivation' to get it done!
> 
> I wish you had a coupla' more days off too.erplexed


 
I know i hate to complain but i love being at home, even though i get bored sometimes. Still gotta make that money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> I know i hate to complain but i love being at home, even though i get bored sometimes. *Still gotta make that money*.


 
IK Girl  Don't we All


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have to go back to work tonight, too.  I should have taken today and tomorrow off, also.  

So, the weather in NY is brutal this week. High 90s every day, with high humidity.  It was like 83 here at 9am. I hope we don't have any blackouts this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I have to go back to work tonight, too.  I should have taken today and tomorrow off, also.
> 
> *So, the weather in NY is brutal this week. High 90s every day, with high humidity.  It was like 83 here at 9am. I hope we don't have any blackouts this year.*


 
Yeah, I heard you might get in the 100's  Stay Cool Girl!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

And you  know I don't like the heat. All my plans for this coming week are on hold. No Farmers Market on Wednesday, thats for sure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> And you know I don't like the heat. All my plans for this coming week are on hold. No Farmers Market on Wednesday, thats for sure.


 
Girl, that stifiling humidity kills everything.All Plans on Hold.  

It's in the low 90's again today, but they said we may get some pop up thunderstorms......

The Wig has been feeling terrible the past few days (in this heat).  It's good to stay in so I can let my head "chill"


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2010)

Its supposed to rain here through tommorrow and be nice the rest of the week. Its been hot in the day but gets pretty chilly at night. We have a farmers market here to brownie on thursdays and satudays.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

I love Farmers Markets, but not this week. I just can't do it. I guess they had to open 'Cooling Centers' in the city so folks don't fall out. We have no forecast for rain this week. I wish.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

hey ladies
ill be at work today too. i dont mind though because i know not many people will be there anyway. 
last night i took my twists out and detangled with qhemet ghee, which i havent used in forver, ans just used that to put my hair in 6 big twists. now im going to drench it in olive oil, shampoo with carols daughter tui and then condition with aveda drt. im going to style with mozeke coconut kokum and aloe vera gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey ladies
> ill be at work today too. i dont mind though because i know not many people will be there anyway.
> *last night i took my twists out and detangled with qhemet ghee, which i havent used in forver, ans just used that to put my hair in 6 big twists. now im going to drench it in olive oil, shampoo with carols daughter tui and then condition with aveda drt. im going to style with mozeke coconut kokum and aloe vera gel.*


 

Sounds really good Che! 

I kinda want to do my Hair tommorrow, but I will try to wait until Friday


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2010)

Che I'm trying to do your thing of putting oil in my hair bf I cowash, if I remember. I detangled yesterday with QB's detangling ghee too. It was amazing how easy it was. Towards the end of my transition detangling was a nightmare. I only did it with my fingers yesterday. Once I use up this container of ghee (I still have 2 back ups) which should be in the next few weeks I will try Knot Today.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

mid week im going to deep condition with shea moisture shea butter masque. i remember not being wowed by it and i want to give it another try.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Che I'm trying to do your thing of putting oil in my hair bf I cowash, if I remember. I detangled yesterday with QB's detangling ghee too. It was amazing how easy it was. Towards the end of my transition detangling was a nightmare. I only did it with my fingers yesterday. Once I use up this container of ghee (I still have 2 back ups) which should be in the next few weeks I will try Knot Today.


 yea since my hair got longer, evn though its not very thick, ive been having issues with detangling and the oil helps. i think it will work for you.

and i found that i like kckt as an actual detangling conditioner that i leave in. at first i would just co wash with something else and then put in the kckt as a leave in.  i have a brand new bottle i cant wait to use but im saving it like its my special conditioiner


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2010)

Have anyone use the locsoc? I'm thinking about getting one but don't know if it's really worth $12+shipping. I need something tighter to puff up my puff.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

can yall keep my cousin in your prayers? he wants to commit suicide and family are trying to help him. he has a wife andkids and  2 grandchildren and i dont even think he is forty. i just saw him 2-3 weeks ago and he was happy so please keep him in your prayers. i suffer from depression too so i know how it is to be happy one minute and out of it the next.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Have anyone use the locsoc? I'm thinking about getting one but don't know if it's really worth $12+shipping. I need something tighter to puff up my puff.


i have a locsoc and i use it to sleep in. its ok but doesnt stay on at night. i wore it once out of the house and its really really nice but i think it would be nice if my hair was longer.


----------



## mkd (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can yall keep my cousin in your prayers? he wants to commit suicide and family are trying to help him. he has a wife andkids and 2 grandchildren and i dont even think he is forty. i just saw him 2-3 weeks ago and he was happy so please keep him in your prayers. i suffer from depression too so i know how it is to be happy one minute and out of it the next.


 I will be praying for him.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can yall keep my cousin in your prayers? he wants to commit suicide and family are trying to help him. he has a wife andkids and 2 grandchildren and i dont even think he is forty. i just saw him 2-3 weeks ago and he was happy so please keep him in your prayers. i suffer from depression too so i know how it is to be happy one minute and out of it the next.


 

I will pray for him and the family.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

my hair feels really nice with the mozeke coconut kokum milk and aloe vera gel. i dont think the gel does much for me. ive used it before and always come back to it because i cant really make an opinion on it. it really does nothing, no good and no bad lol. anyway my hair is really soft but when i first appliedd the coconut kokum i thought it was going to be a bad experience. i kind of goes on rough and i just knew it wasnt going to end well but i like it. with that said i know i wont be reordering from her because i just feel like shes too new and doesnt have everything down yet.
i kind of feel the same about afroveda. but afroveda already has me hooked.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can yall keep my cousin in your prayers? he wants to commit suicide and family are trying to help him. he has a wife andkids and 2 grandchildren and i dont even think he is forty. i just saw him 2-3 weeks ago and he was happy so please keep him in your prayers. i suffer from depression too so i know how it is to be happy one minute and out of it the next.


 

I will be praying for him and your family.
Blessings


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can yall keep my cousin in your prayers? he wants to commit suicide and family are trying to help him. he has a wife andkids and 2 grandchildren and i dont even think he is forty. i just saw him 2-3 weeks ago and he was happy so please keep him in your prayers. i suffer from depression too so i know how it is to be happy one minute and out of it the next.


 
We are in such "Hard Times" right now and everything has escalated and people are really _on edge_.  Things are so 'uncertain'.  That's why you have to "Know the Lord".  It is He that keeps us rooted and grounded.

I will definitely be praying for him.  Like they say, when it's a "Recession" for blacks it's a "Depression.  So, as a people we are having it hard during these times financially, emotionally, physically.  (Everything always affects us twice as hard).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> can yall keep my cousin in your prayers? he wants to commit suicide and family are trying to help him. he has a wife andkids and  2 grandchildren and i dont even think he is forty. i just saw him 2-3 weeks ago and he was happy so please keep him in your prayers. i suffer from depression too so i know how it is to be happy one minute and out of it the next.



We definitely will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm liking the Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.  IK I'm not "transitioning" but I love the weight, feel & smell of this Hair Cream.

It's a Keeper.  And it's something I can use now (a few days post) and not when I'm deep into a Stretch.  That also makes it very nice.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

thanx yall.

my parents came back and said he(cousin) seems better.

my hair is still soft. so i think right now the coconut kokum is a keeper but i dont think i will repurchase. the four ounce bottle will last me a while anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx yall.
> 
> *my parents came back and said he(cousin) seems better.*
> 
> my hair is still soft. so i think right now the coconut kokum is a keeper but i dont think i will repurchase. the four ounce bottle will last me a while anyway.


 
That's good Che!  @1st bolded.

@2nd Bolded.  IA:  She needs to get a little more experience.  But I was glad to help her out!

If (when) I order something else from her, it will prolly be BF


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's good Che!  @1st bolded.
> 
> @2nd Bolded.  IA:  She needs to get a little more experience.  But I was glad to help her out!
> 
> I*f (when) I order something else from her, it will prolly be BF*


i feel the same way. by that time i hope she'll have it together. but you know what? a couple of small companies are the same way. my ohm hair pudding doesnt smell the same and is a lighter color than it was all the other times i ordered. and my ucrl define is a different texture EVERY TIME i order it. this is my third jar of curl define and each time its differenterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i feel the same way. by that time i hope she'll have it together. but you know what? *a couple of small companies are the same way.* my ohm hair pudding doesnt smell the same and is a lighter color than it was all the other times i ordered. and my ucrl define is a different texture EVERY TIME i order it. this is my third jar of curl define and each time its differenterplexed


 
Yeah, I can imagine.  I am giving her, Jasmine's & BeeMine a fair try  I feel they are a little 'smaller' than SSI, HV, Qhem, Komaza and even AV.

They have (Mozeke, BeeMine & Jasmine's) ALL have been Great Customer Service-wise, so overall, I have been very pleased.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 5, 2010)

hey ladies. Ive been so busy with work and getting ready for school that I really dont come in here as much anymore . I miss yall!

this week Im 17wks post. I can hardly believe it and Im so proud of myself!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2010)

Che--Your cousin and his family are in my thoughts.

I finished a TJ Nourish Spa.  I love this stuff. I never remember it being so hard to get it out of the bottle though.  Maybe bc I've had it for awhile. I believe I have 1-2 backups.  I still need to look at my sitrinillah stash to determine if I will order more.


----------



## Charz (Jul 5, 2010)

I washed my hair and DCed at 3am yesterday, and I am currently in a bun.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Che--Your cousin and his family are in my thoughts.
> 
> I finished a TJ Nourish Spa.  I love this stuff. I never remember it being so hard to get it out of the bottle though.  Maybe bc I've had it for awhile. I believe I have 1-2 backups. * I still need to look at my sitrinillah stash to determine if I will order more*.



The sale ends on the 10th. I just got my 'notification of payment received' from BJ.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

thanx Shay. you reminded me i need to reup on trader joes nourish spa. but i will wait until im finished with my giovanni sas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

Charz said:


> I washed my hair and DCed at 3am yesterday, and I am currently in a bun.


 
Cute Siggy Charz!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

_Random Thoughts_:  It feels really good to have downsized quite a few products.  I now feel my Handmade/Natural Stash growing.......so Imma slow that down too.  Before it gets wayyyy outta hand

I have quite a few Dominican Conditioners to use up too.  So, I'll keep using the Handmades until October and then finish the year out (Lord willing) with the Dominican Products. October, November, December.

These coupla' Sales I had recently kinda put a lot of things in perspective for me, about keeping My stash at a managable low.....

I don't think I'll ever go back to having/buying 50-11 different things.  (I think I've learned my Lesson).


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

i just looked at my hair in the mirror and for the first time i see some of my color is really brassyerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

@Charz re: Your Sig...

Your Hair, Skin, Eye Make-Up, Brows & Nails are ALL On Point!

Nice Shot!!!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz re: Your Sig...
> 
> Your Hair, Skin, Eye Make-Up, Brows & Nails are ALL On Point!
> 
> Nice Shot!!!!


i agree its a beautiful pic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

Does Anyone think they've gotten a Summer Growth Spurt yet?  Any evidence or feeling?

My Plan is to keep my hair highly moisturized during all this heat and keep Protein & Moisture in Balance.

_*writing out regi for friday*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Charz re: Your Sig...
> 
> Your Hair, Skin, Eye Make-Up, Brows & Nails are ALL On Point!
> 
> Nice Shot!!!!



 Yes. Love it!!


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does Anyone think they've gotten a Summer Growth Spurt yet?  Any evidence or feeling?
> 
> My Plan is to keep my hair highly moisturized during all this heat and keep Protein & Moisture in Balance.
> 
> _*writing out regi for friday*_



raises hand!! mee...well I think so
the twa looks bigger and growing back well.
now It is a shame that I've been receiving so many negative comments from folks outside of the online communities
one took it personally that I chopped off all my hair...lol
then some think i might be depressed or going through something..
what happened to do you and i'll do me....
anyways, Darcy's Botanicals is launching new products on 7/6
I am camping on the website until 1 am in case she releases them at midnight...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

T, what you still doin' here???


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm liking the Darcy's Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.  IK I'm not "transitioning" but I love the weight, feel & smell of this Hair Cream.


I love how it is a versatile product. It is great on natural hair, relaxed and locked her...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does Anyone think they've gotten a Summer Growth Spurt yet?  Any evidence or feeling?
> 
> My Plan is to keep my hair highly moisturized during all this heat and keep Protein & Moisture in Balance.
> 
> _*writing out regi for friday*_



I'll have to get back to you on that. We'll see how it goes since I got so much cut off. It feels good not to have all that on my back in this heat.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> raises hand!! mee...well I think so
> the twa looks bigger and growing back well.
> now It is a shame that I've been receiving so many negative comments from folks outside of the online communities
> one took it personally that I chopped off all my hair...lol
> ...



Oh, really?????


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

T, for some reason i feel like my hair looks bigger but on the other hand i think its all in my head lmao.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, really?????


thats how i feel lol
i cant wait to see what she has.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats how i feel lol
> i cant wait to see what she has.



I know! I'm looking around to see if I can find out what it might be...

Her Etsy says:

****COMING SOON****

*NEW Daily Cleansing Conditioner Cream (this is the one we debuted at the World Natural Hair Show 2010)

*A variety of natural hair & body oils that many have already sampled and tested.

*Handmade Shampoo Bars


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, really?????


yes ma'am

edit: double post on the new releases


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> T, what you still doin' here???


 
I'm on vacay remember?????  I have to get up early and go to the P.O. to mail this stuff from my last Sale

That alone will reform a PJ  What a Hassle!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

^^ We posted at the same time!!! LOL! Thanks!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *It feels good not to have all that on my back in this heat.*


      Wait till I can say that!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on vacay remember?????  I have to get up early and go to the P.O. to mail this stuff from my last Sale
> 
> That alone will reform a PJ  What a Hassle!



Oh, that's right! I forgot you are on a longer one. I just have to work tonight and Tuesday night this week. I'm gonna try and stay on my work sleep schedule so I can sleep while its 100 degrees out. 

I hope Darcy's puts the new stuff up at midnight.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm on vacay remember?????  I have to get up early and go to the P.O. to mail this stuff from my last Sale
> 
> That alone will reform a PJ  What a Hassle!


thats why i aint selling nothing else. i will force myself to use up things im tired of just so i dont have to go to the PO lol.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 5, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ We posted at the same time!!! LOL! Thanks!!!


LOL!
Pjs think alike
now I've just received my nourishing hair pomade from koilsbynature. Empressri did a review and I bought it..
now at that time, I didn't know I was going to cut my hair. so I am going to use it as a body butter and leave a little bit for the hair.
I got the unscented one and the natural smell of fragrance is divine


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm taking a break. I'll let ya'll know if I get anything from Darcy's.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I love how it is a versatile product. It is great on natural hair, relaxed and locked her...


 
Red:  I am loving DB! 

I can't wait to try the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and the Tucuma Moisturizing Hair Butter (which is actually a pudding-like whippy consistency).  

This will be good when I am 8/9 weeks post.  Prolly more like 4-5 weeks this time, since I am grossly underprocessed this time


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Red:  I am loving DB!
> 
> I can't wait to try the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner and the Tucuma Moisturizing Hair Butter (which is actually a pudding-like whippy consistency).
> 
> This will be good when I am 8/9 weeks post.  Prolly more like 4-5 weeks this time, since I am grossly underprocessed this time


they are both great products!!
My pumpkin seed smells like pancakes with lots of maple syrup!!!
I love her line!!

I think I am going to sleep earlier today. I took a kickboxing class and I've been yawing for the past hour....
good evening ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thats why i aint selling nothing else. *i will force myself to use up things im tired of just so i dont have to go to the PO lol.*


 
Girl, it'll make you talk in Tongues!!!!  

It is nerve-wracking!!!!

Seriously, I think that alone has "reformed" my Evil PJ Buying ways. 

Now, I will only buy stuff I know Imma keep. 

 And cut down on the duplicates too. 

Even though I did buy like 2-3 CJ Banana Hibiscus'


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it'll make you talk in Tongues!!!!
> 
> It is nerve-wracking!!!!
> 
> ...


yes, it is nerve wracking. it can drive you mad. i think what is curbing my pj ways is that i realize im just not a protective styler. so all these butter and twisting products i just dont need. i like them but im a co washer and leave in and oil is just fine for me. i will try to keep all of my tiwsting products for the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yes, it is nerve wracking. it can drive you mad. i think what is curbing my pj ways is that i realize im just not a protective styler. so all these butter and twisting products i just dont need. i like them but im a co washer and leave in and oil is just fine for me. *i will try to keep all of my tiwsting products for the winter.*


 
I was just thinking this. 

I was just out on Darcy's Site!  Have you looked at some of the new stuff  I have like 3 things on my Wish List

I plan to keep the 'heavier' Butters and Creams for the Fall/Winter.  Like MHC Honey Hair Cream is thick as well as the Mozeke and KBB Hair Butter(s) will work great Fall/Winter.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just thinking this.
> 
> I was just out on Darcy's Site!  Have you looked at some of the new stuff  I have like 3 things on my Wish List
> 
> I plan to keep the 'heavier' Butters and Creams for the Fall/Winter.  Like MHC Honey Hair Cream is thick as well as the Mozeke and KBB Hair Butter(s) will work great Fall/Winter.


i really do want to keep them. my miss jessies and shea butter i can keep without a problem. afroveda however will probably go bad before then. oh, also my qhemet heavy cream will keep too.

i havent been to her site in a while but i will check it out now. what you have on your wish list?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

how come i dont see anything newerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i*i havent been to her site in a while but i will check it out now. what you have on your wish list?*


 
1) Deep Conditioning Masque
_2) Organic Palm Fruit and Cherry Kernel Butter*Fall/Winter_
_3) Eucalyptus Mint Scalp Conditioning Butter *Fall/Winter_

These are what I have on my wish-list!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *how come i dont see anything new*erplexed


'

Did you go on Darcy's or Esty?  I was on Darcy's.  2 & 3 on my Wish-List are New Products


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> '
> 
> Did you go on Darcy's or Esty?  I was on Darcy's.  2 & 3 on my Wish-List are New Products


did she reformulate those products? i had number 2 over a year ago. dont remember the scent i got it  in but i didnt like it. and the texture was weird. when i swiped my finger across it it made a sound creeped me out. i wonder if she took it away and brought it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> did she reformulate those products? i had number 2 over a year ago. dont remember the scent i got it in but i didnt like it. and the texture was weird. *when i swiped my finger across it it made a sound creeped me out.* i wonder if she took it away and brought it back.


 Eeewwwww!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Eeewwwww!


thats what i thought. i never used it because of that but it was like a very light pomade. like a thin version of old school grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *thats what i thought. i never used it because of that but it was like a very light pomade. like a thin version of old school grease.*


 
Interesting.  Thanks for your very thorough review.  It just sounded SOOOO GOOD  I'll pass.

I hope I get the Christine Gant Mixed Greens Soon.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 5, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Interesting.  Thanks for your very thorough review.  It just sounded SOOOO GOOD  I'll pass.
> 
> I hope I get the Christine Gant Mixed Greens Soon.


i cant wait for your review because i was looking at that too. it has such great ingredients.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> did she reformulate those products? i had number 2 over a year ago. dont remember the scent i got it  in but i didnt like it. and the texture was weird. *when i swiped my finger across it it made a sound* creeped me out. i wonder if she took it away and brought it back.



 I saw T's "ewwwww" post first and this is NOT AT ALL what I expected!!! What the.....????? 

T, those NEW items have been up for a while, I believe. Maybe she's waiting until morning to put the new NEW stuff up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Interesting.  Thanks for your very thorough review.  It just sounded SOOOO GOOD  I'll pass*.
> 
> I hope I get the Christine Gant Mixed Greens Soon.






I can't wait for you to try the Mixed Greens. I put some on my scalp earlier.  And it sure smells like there are green things in there.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 6, 2010)

@Chebaby: girl, we are so similar. I am not a protective styler either. Actually I think with this new set of hair, I am going to wear it out every single day and once it gets bigger..well..we'll figure it out..lol. w/ protective styles I just felt sooo restricted and after 2-3 days I'll take out the twists. I also now realize that length is not that important for me.

@ IDareT'sHair: those products in your DB wishlist are excellent!! Actually her deep mask is the 2nd best I've ever tried!!!! 

@Brownie:you are going to love the mixed greens. I am on my second jar!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Chebaby: girl, we are so similar. I am not a protective styler either. Actually I think with this new set of hair, I am going to wear it out every single day and once it gets bigger..well..we'll figure it out..lol. w/ protective styles I just felt sooo restricted and after 2-3 days I'll take out the twists. I also now realize that length is not that important for me.
> 
> @ IDareT'sHair: those products in your DB wishlist are excellent!! Actually her deep mask is the 2nd best I've ever tried!!!!
> 
> @Brownie:*you are going to love the mixed greens*. I am on my second jar!!



I already do!!  I got a sample that will last me a while and then I'll get a bigger one. A keeper!!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Does Anyone think they've gotten a Summer Growth Spurt yet? Any evidence or feeling?
> 
> My Plan is to keep my hair highly moisturized during all this heat and keep Protein & Moisture in Balance.
> 
> _*writing out regi for friday*_


 
I hope so, with this 100-102 degree heat we'll need alot of moisture.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 6, 2010)

Are any of you coming to DMV meetup in August? It will be early and you can just come by and say hi, see you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> *@ IDareT'sHair: those products in your DB wishlist are excellent!! Actually her deep mask is the 2nd best I've ever tried!!!! *
> 
> *@Brownie:you are going to love the mixed greens. I am on my second jar!!*


 
Thanks Red.  They are still on my List! 

I ordered the "Mixed Greens"  so I am waiting on it to get here!  I saw last night it's only 4oz.....I was hoping it was 8erplexed


----------



## Charz (Jul 6, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Are any of you coming to DMV meetup in August? It will be early and you can just come by and say hi, see you!


 

I can't wait


----------



## mkd (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi ladies!!!

I can't wait to hear all the reviews about the mixed greens too!  It sounds great.  I am going to wash my hair tonight and likely will not be using anything up.  I am going to start shampooing twice a week though.  I don't think co washing is agreeing with my hair right now.  I want to call Whole Foods and see if they have more knot today in.  I am also going to grab the come clean poo.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Chebaby: *girl, we are so similar. I am not a protective styler either. Actually I think with this new set of hair, I am going to wear it out every single day and once it gets bigger..well..we'll figure it out..lol. w/ protective styles I just felt sooo restricted and after 2-3 days I'll take out the twists. I also now realize that length is not that important for me.*
> 
> @ IDareT'sHair: those products in your DB wishlist are excellent!! Actually her deep mask is the 2nd best I've ever tried!!!!
> 
> @Brownie:you are going to love the mixed greens. I am on my second jar!!


 i agree with everything you said. after 2-3 days i am going crazy. and this last time i took out my twist i had one dread that took me about 15 minutes to undo. . i dont know why my hair does that after several days. ive noticed it before. maybe its the heavy products i use.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 6, 2010)

I saw a grown man with a relaxer yesterday.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I saw a grown man with a relaxer yesterday.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


>



It was dry and crispy lookin.erplexed


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 6, 2010)

natura87 said:


> It was dry and crispy lookin.erplexed



Was it Chuck Brown?  Cuz his was looking that way at the concert Sunday in Philly

He was old wasn't he?erplexed


----------



## natura87 (Jul 6, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Was it Chuck Brown?  Cuz his was looking that way at the concert Sunday in Philly
> 
> He was old wasn't he?erplexed



He was a super skinny old dude...at least I think it was a man...perplexed

I wanted to give him/her a deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

I rubbed a little Darcy's Tucuma Whipped Hair Butter on my Ends today.  Felt very, very good and moisturized.

I was trying to save this for Fall/Winter.  I'm glad Che pointed out last night about Handmade products not lasting _possibly going bad_...that brought me back to the 3-4 month Shelf Life of Mozeke.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay Ya'll....WHY did I just get 3 (three) e-mails from Afroveda extending their 10% Sale 

Discount Code: 4July10.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

^^ Hmm, I wonder if that means sales were good or bad? Did anyone order any of the new line?


----------



## Charz (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish AV didn't use aloe vera in EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ Hmm, I wonder if that means sales were good or bad? *Did anyone order any of the new line?*


 
I only got the Ashlii Amla!  

Nothing from the new line.

btw: Ya'll.........My Komaza Arrived today!  That is _record breaking ship time _and that stuff is coming from California! WOW! 

That alone makes me want to order something elseerplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I only got the Ashlii Amla!
> 
> Nothing from the new line.
> 
> ...




 Girl, stop!!!


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 6, 2010)

Charz said:


> I wish AV didn't use aloe vera in EVERYTHING!!!


girl, I wish it didn't have lemon or some sort of citrus oils everywhere
even in the bare line
I was looking at the ingredient, nodding nodding then there it was lemon peel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> *girl, I wish it didn't have lemon or some sort of citrus oils everywhere*
> *even in the bare line*
> *I was looking at the ingredient, nodding nodding then there it was lemon peel*


 
You can definitely feel & smell the orange, lemon & lime in the Ashlii


----------



## natura87 (Jul 6, 2010)

I tried to use up my Miss Jessies samples (which I did - the unscented and  2 of the curlybuttercreme). Never again. I am at the library fluffing out my twistout and it looks like a heap of dandruff all over the back of my shirt.

 EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

Miss Jessies wont get anymore $$ from me.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am disgusted. I have to go home and fix this mess AND cook dinner.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will poo with Giovanni Rt 66 poo, DC with lord knows what, cowash with Jason's natural conditioner ( I forgot what it is really callederplexed) and then put in box braids for about 2 weeks. I hope to use up more products. This really grinds my gears.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

my hair seems big today. i put coconut oil on my hair before using giovanni sas to detangle and it was relatively easy to detangle. i used kbb hair milk and hair cream to moisturize and my hair is big and soft.
i think if i straighten my hair(which i wont) my hair wilk be as long as it was when i first started my relaxed hair journey. from there it only took me 10 months to get past apl so im excited that my hair will be past apl maybe in december.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2010)

@Ltown--We'll see about the meetup. Ya'll know how I do 
@T--Komaza's shipping has always been fast. As you can see holiday weekends do not matter

Speaking of Komaza this Vitamin Reign might be going in the trash. I've used 3/4 of the bottle but seriously I baggied with it overnight and woke up with dry hair erplexed . It worked well when I was transitioning. This might be the first casualty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> @Ltown--We'll see about the meetup. Ya'll know how I do
> *@T--Komaza's shipping has always been fast. As you can see holiday weekends do not matter*
> 
> *Speaking of Komaza this Vitamin Reign might be going in the trash. I've used 3/4 of the bottle but seriously I baggied with it overnight and woke up with dry hair erplexed . It worked well when I was transitioning. This might be the first casualty.*


 
@1st bolded.  They Get "Cool" Points with me Already for that one!  WOW!  IMPRESSIVE!

@2nd bolded.  I looked at the Vita 'stuff' glad to hear that.  I will try something else, next order.  

My DC'ers smell soooooooooooooooo good!  I got the Intense & the Olive Oil.  The Jars are nice sized and filled completely to the top.


----------



## Minty (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello, my name is HFG and I like to buy hair products. 

May I join your merry gang of hair aficionados?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hello, my name is HFG and I like to buy hair products.
> 
> *May I join your merry gang of hair aficionados?*


 
Girl......You already in! 

But you gotta start using stuff up tho'


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I will poo with Giovanni Rt 66 poo, DC with lord knows what, cowash with Jason's natural conditioner ( I forgot what it is really callederplexed) and then put in box braids for about 2 weeks. I hope to use up more products. *This really grinds my gears*.



 I haven't heard that in a while!! 



chebaby said:


> *i think if i straighten my hair(which i wont)* my hair wilk be as long as it was when i first started my relaxed hair journey. from there it only took me 10 months to get past apl so im excited that my hair will be past apl maybe in december.



 Che, you are so funny!!! 
I bet your hair looks fantastic, too!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay so OT--but why is that American Idol thread in the Hair Forum? I'm not even going in there .


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Okay so OT--but why is that American Idol thread in the Hair Forum? I'm not even going in there .



...*cough*...Did you watch the video?


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 6, 2010)

Good day ladies, just moisturized with deja and lucious. So far the pure tea tree oil is working wonder for my scalp and face. It helps keep my acne in check and no itchies in the head. Im about to lay down in a bit, just checking in.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

I got my Komaza today, also. I'm going to use the Moku preshampoo treatment tomorrow!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Okay so OT--but why is that American Idol thread in the Hair Forum? I'm not even going in there .*


 
Erm...Umm...I saw that  I didn't go in there either



Brownie518 said:


> ...*cough*...Did you watch the video?


 
Noooooo..........should "I"/"We"


----------



## Minty (Jul 6, 2010)

First thing finally used is Nu Gro Deep Conditioner.  (don't judge me) the conditioner actually works well on natural hair, but I believe it was the apple pectin that did it. 

- 2tbsp left of Phyto Humectin. Its okay as a rinse and as a leave-in for wet bunning, but I don't like the smell.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ...*cough*...Did you watch the video?


 
Nope...I just feel like I would watch it and think "I could have gone my whole life without seeing that" !


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Nope...I just feel like I would watch it and think "I could have gone my whole life without seeing that" !



 You guys should check it out...It's not bad.


Confession: I got 5 boxes in the mail today  5!!!


----------



## mkd (Jul 6, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hello, my name is HFG and I like to buy hair products.
> 
> May I join your merry gang of hair aficionados?


 Hi HJG!!! Welcome.


----------



## mkd (Jul 6, 2010)

The goody spin pins work so well, I just wish I could get making a cute bun with them down.  I ran a mile and a half today and my bun didn't budge.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> You guys should check it out...It's not bad.
> 
> 
> Confession: I got 5 boxes in the mail today  5!!!


i miss those days of getting so many boxes in the mail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Confession: I got 5 boxes in the mail today*  *5!!!*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


>




 Girl, hush!!!! I couldn't believe it, either!!!  Something's gotta give!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

They were from Sephora, Komaza, My Honey Child, Jasmine's, and I'm not sure what the other one is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> They were from Sephora, Komaza, My Honey Child, *Jasmine's*, and I'm not sure what the other one is.


 
Uh???  You got your Jasmine's???


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh???  You got your Jasmine's???



Yep! I did a custom order on Etsy on Friday and it came today!  And we were just talking about that, too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Yep! I did a custom *order on Etsy on Friday and it came today!*  *And we were just talking about that, too!*


 
Hmp.  I ordered my straight from Jasmine's on Friday and I ain't _seenth_  it!

CORRECTION:  I ordered mine June 29th!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I ordered my straight from Jasmine's on Friday and *I ain't seenth  it*!
> 
> CORRECTION:  I ordered mine June 29th!




Sorry but the bolded just made me laugh


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

yall know im contemplating canceling my color appointment im thinking of everything i can do with that $100 + dollars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yall know im contemplating *canceling my color appointment im thinking of everything i can do with that $100 + dollars.*


 
Okay I'm Shocked!

Yeah.....you could do a WHOLE LOT with a 100 bucks


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i miss those days of getting so many boxes in the mail*.





chebaby said:


> yall know im contemplating canceling my color appointment* im thinking of everything i can do with that $100 + dollars.*



 Think of all the boxes you could get in the mail...


----------



## Charz (Jul 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yall know im contemplating canceling my color appointment im thinking of everything i can do with that $100 + dollars.



Where you getting it done? Mine was $140 with tip 

But best stylist ever!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Think of all the boxes you could get in the mail...


 
Right....  Packages & More Packages.....


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

Charz said:


> Where you getting it done? Mine was $140 with tip
> 
> But best stylist ever!


aveda georgetown. there was a review here and they talked abot the stylist Brooke so i made an appointment


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Think of all the boxes you could get in the mail...





IDareT'sHair said:


> Right....  Packages & More Packages.....


yall dont egg me on. im in serious recovery.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yall dont egg me on. im in serious recovery.



And I need to join you.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

really all im thinking is that i can buy a few new lipglosses with that money. thats my new addiction. this past weekend i purchase 2 Chanel lipglosses that i like but they are really sheer. i need color.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

chebaby said:


> really all im thinking is that i can buy a few new lipglosses with that money. thats my new addiction. this past weekend i purchase 2 Chanel lipglosses that i like but they are really sheer. i need color.



I'm a lip gloss freak. Which colors did you get?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

i got coral love and peachy pink(or peachy peach). i really like the feel of them, i just need more color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Random Hair Thought:  I'm Kinda thinking about doing my hair tommorrow. 

Don't know if I should wait a full week or even if I want to wait a full week.erplexed

I feel like I want to do it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm doing mine tomorrow (or plan to) and it will definitely be in the middle of the night when its cooler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I'm doing mine tomorrow (or plan to)* and it will definitely be in the middle of the night when its cooler.


 
What are you Using???????


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are you Using???????



prepoo with my new Komaza Moku prepoo stuff, wash with Aveda DR poo, and DC with So Deep 

ETA: i might toss in a Deep Fuel, depending on how my hair feels.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> prepoo with my new Komaza Moku prepoo stuff, wash with Aveda DR poo, and DC with So Deep
> 
> ETA: i might toss in a Deep Fuel, depending on how my hair feels.


 
Sounds good.  I can't wait to do mine! 

Imma clarify, re-neutralize, co-wash with a Combo of Nutrine Garlic & HV MoistPRO, do a Nexxus Emergencee and then a SSI Fortifying Masque under steamer.  Do a Skala G3 Final Rinse Out and some PC.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 6, 2010)

i wish tomorrow was a hair day for me so i could really deep condition.
tomorrow im just going to co wash. i dont know if i want to use my kbb hair milk since that will be the last of that bottle or use hair rules curly whip. i here it gives some people crunchy hair we'll see. tomorrow im going to try and wear my hair out and not pull it back.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!
I hate my hair right now.  I want to cut it and start over.  Uggh it is a mess.  I am going to a new hair dresser.  I will get a wash and set, and see if I like her or not.


----------



## Minty (Jul 6, 2010)

No BB - I'm sorry to hear that. Hang in there!


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You can definitely feel & smell the orange, lemon & lime in the Ashlii


see when I ordered her seven line last summer especially the ashlii I emailed her to ask her if it had any orange/citrus oils and she said no...girl, I was shocked!!!! I couldn't use any of that

anyways, Darcy's Botanicals is listing the new products
I've been getting packages too and the new goodies might have to wait a little bit for me to get more growth..
I can't wait to try this baby: the burdock-brahmi conditioning treatment from amaka creations
http://www.etsy.com/listing/49129318/burdock-and-brahmi-conditioning-hair


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2010)

Red, have you tried anything from Amaka before?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Red, have you tried anything from Amaka before?


 
Look we are a dangerous crew. I was thinking about buying something from her because she is from St. Pete, FL and that was where I was born .....  Off to look at Darcy's


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Look we are a dangerous crew*. I was thinking about buying something from her because she is from St. Pete, FL and that was where I was born .....  Off to look at Darcy's



Aren't we, though???  .........................


----------



## Charz (Jul 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> aveda georgetown. there was a review here and they talked abot the stylist Brooke so i made an appointment



I highly recommend salon revive on U-Street. Hiwot colored my hair and I refered Robot to get her hair dyed too. She does a wonderful job and humored my demands


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 7, 2010)

I finally used up a jar of Burdock Root Butter Cream and a bottle of Deja Milk. Need to reorder my Brbc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Today 1st Wash Day Post Relaxer....I used Up

1) Nexxus Hydraide *rich in shea butter and bamboo extract*
2) Nexxus Emergencee
3) Lamaur Bone Marrow DC Treatment

YAY ME!  I am sooo happy to use up something. 

_*okay...yes I have back ups of all three, but at least I did use up something._erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay:  So, You Know KBB is selling their "Perfect Duo" 1 Hair Milk & 1 Hair Butter Combo for $28.00?


----------



## Charz (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't like the Anita Grant Rhassoul DC. It was too difficult to wash out my hair, and now it smells funny and musty.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> I don't like the Anita Grant Rhassoul DC. It was too difficult to wash out my hair, *and now it smells funny and musty.*


 
What??????

Did you do a "Review?"  What is that like?  Is it a Powder, an Actual DC'er??

OT:  I watched a recent review the other day and your hair is so Lush and Incredible Long.:lovedrool:  I love it!  

Is that a braid-out or what?


----------



## Charz (Jul 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What??????
> 
> Did you do a "Review?" What is that like? Is it a Powder, an Actual DC'er??
> 
> ...


 
It's like a block of clay that you mix with some liquid to make a DC. I used coconut milk. I will do a review on it, when I try more of my Anita Grant Products. I need to sell some on the exchange forum 


Aww thank you, it's a twist out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> It's like a block of clay that you mix with some liquid to make a DC. I used coconut milk. I will do a review on it, when I try more of my Anita Grant Products. I need to sell some on the exchange forum
> 
> 
> *Aww thank you, it's a twist out!*


 
Very Cute!  When you look at your "Intro" to where you are Now....it's like a complete & total transformation

It sounded like too much work, like that Bentonite!  But, hey, some people love it.  Henna/Indigo is as hard as I wanna work.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 7, 2010)

I finally took out my chunky twists from Saturday.  I had been moisturizing with KBB Hair Nectar and Jessicurl Aloeba Condish.  My hair was extra sooooft and had a nice shine/sheen.  A friend of mine kept commenting on how you can smell my hair from a mile away.  I'll take that as a good thing.

I'm going to do my wash thing tonight since I leave for Charolette tomorrow.  I plan to cowash with Avocado condish (use it up) and KBB Deep Condish (use up).  I found the KBB in the back of my stash mixed with the Hair Milks.  DC with BB and left over Mozeke Moisture DC.  Then I'll be back in chunky twists until Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll prolly do my hair again on Sunday, before I go back to work. 

I'm still hanging with da' wig (even in all this crazy heat).  Not pretty.

It's been good this week not to be _wigged._  I'm enjoying just having my hair out (around the house).  Although, I have my pretty wrap on.

I will Co-Wash w/MoistPRO on Sunday and DC with Curl Junkie Deep Fix Moisture Treatment under Steamer.  Do a quick 5-10 minute treatment w/ Goldwell for Dry & Porous Hair.

Could use up the Goldwell on Sunday not sure...........but it's okay. 

Will be using my Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream next week under the wig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

It's so _"Warm" _I'm doing the scarf method today. 

It's helping to smooth out my underprocessed areas.

I guess I will keep this scarf on until completely dry.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 7, 2010)

Last night I was putting coconut oil in my hair to DC. I sat the brand new container on the edge of the sink with the top off. BAD IDEA. It went from completely full to barely 1/5 of the container left.  I was like "Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!" as it slid into the sink in slo-mo and went down the drain. 

The drain has been lubed. My heart is heavy. EVCO aint cheap.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 7, 2010)

This has not been a good week for me.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 7, 2010)

I decided to DC with EVCO and Organix Coconut Milk conditioner. OMG!!! That stuff smells so good but it is a pain to get out of the bottle. I unintentionally DC'd with heat becauase it was so friggen hot.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2010)

natura87 said:


> I decided to DC with EVCO and Organix Coconut Milk conditioner. OMG!!! That stuff smells so good but it is a pain to get out of the bottle. *I unintentionally DC'd with heat becauase it was so friggen hot*.



 Now you know that right there is a shame!!!!


----------



## natura87 (Jul 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Now you know that right there is a shame!!!!



My fam was hogging all the fans in the house and they locked me out. They were like "We aren't sharing!!". I was so unreasonably hot. There is no reason for it to be 80 degrees at 1 in the morning. I could barely sleep.


----------



## mkd (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> I don't like the Anita Grant Rhassoul DC. It was too difficult to wash out my hair, and now it smells funny and musty.


 Yuk!!!  Are you going to try it again?


----------



## Charz (Jul 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> Yuk!!! Are you going to try it again?


 

No, I am never trying it ever again.

I am going to have to wash my hair tonight, this is really irriatating. My hair smells rancid.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> I am going to have to wash my hair tonight, this is really irriatating. *My hair smells rancid.*


 
And I'm sure this heat ain't helping.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Last night I was putting coconut oil in my hair to DC. I sat the brand new container on the edge of the sink with the top off. BAD IDEA. It went from completely full to barely 1/5 of the container left.  I was like "Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!" as it slid into the sink in slo-mo and went down the drain.
> 
> The drain has been lubed. My heart is heavy. EVCO aint cheap.


nooooooooooooooooo sorry to here that.

im a little down today. my best friend is moving next week and i feel like i'll never see her again. im not good with keeping in contact with people and shes been my best friend for 10 years. i feel abandoned

anyway i found out last night that kbb hair cream used on dry hair gives a great shine


----------



## natura87 (Jul 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> nooooooooooooooooo sorry to here that.
> 
> im a little down today. my best friend is moving next week and i feel like i'll never see her again. im not good with keeping in contact with people and shes been my best friend for 10 years. i feel abandoned
> 
> anyway i found out last night that kbb hair cream used on dry hair gives a great shine



It sucks. I am going to have to be careful with my ECVO now. My VF is across state and I wont get that until next month at the soonest.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> No, I am never trying it ever again.
> 
> I am going to have to wash my hair tonight, this is really irriatating. My hair smells rancid.


ewwww. thats messed up. have you used coconut milk on wet hair before? whenever i use it on wet hair it makes it a little stiff but on dry hair it makes it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> nooooooooooooooooo sorry to here that.
> 
> im a little down today. my best friend is moving next week and i feel like i'll never see her again. im not good with keeping in contact with people and shes been my best friend for 10 years. i feel abandoned
> 
> anyway i found out last night that kbb hair cream used on dry hair gives a great shine


 

Yeah, I hate to spill, drop, waste product too. 

Aww Che!  Where is she moving to??? Outta State??? That's too bad. 

I still talk to my old roommate from College on a _Regular_ and it's like we've never been apart and that has been 20+ years  She's married 4 kids and in a different city.  I haven't seen her in forever.

We still laugh and talk like it was just yesterday we were on "Da' Yard"

Thanks for the review of the Hair Cream.  I love SHINE!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I hate to spill, drop, waste product too.
> 
> Aww Che!  Where is she moving to??? Outta State??? That's too bad.
> 
> ...


i hope we stay in touch too but i dont know. lately i have been distancing myself from her because she has been doing some things thats just "a$$ backwards" lol. but i still love her. she has been a constant in my life and i feel like thats over
shes moving waaayyy to another state.

anyway have you tried the kbb hair cream or just the butter? the cream is. on my dry hair it can get a little tacky/sticky but on wet hair it is yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i hope we stay in touch too but i dont know. lately *i have been distancing myself from her because she has been doing some things thats just "a$$ backwards" lol. but i still love her.* she has been a constant in my life and i feel like thats over
> shes moving waaayyy to another state.
> 
> anyway have you tried the kbb hair cream or just the butter? the cream is. on my dry hair it can get a little tacky/sticky but on wet hair it is yummy.


 
Sometimes you grow aparterplexed  Your interests change.  You Change.  It's all part of Life. 

Hey:  You may visit each other 6 months or so later and be like:  "I really don't know this person anymore?"  OR "We don't have the same things in common anymore etc..." OR You'll have a Blast and you'll have someplace to visit. 

So, don't get too down about it.

I had the Hair Cream but sold it on the Exchange.  I didn't like the 'feel' of it on dry hair and never once thought to try it on wet hair.  Hmp.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I am going to start my box braids tonight.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sometimes you grow aparterplexed  Your interests change.  You Change.  It's all part of Life.
> 
> Hey:  You may visit each other 6 months or so later and be like:  "I really don't know this person anymore?"  OR "We don't have the same things in common anymore etc..." OR You'll have a Blast and you'll have someplace to visit.
> 
> ...


thanx T. you always know how to put things into perspective


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *thanx T. you always know how to put things into perspective*


 
As they say:  With Age Comes Wisdom.  Or 'should'........ 

Been there.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

i hit the bottom of my kbb hair cream today. i can finally see the bottom of the jar lol. so i should be finish it in a few weeks. i have another opened jar. then i will reup for next summer. i would use strictly kbb if i didnt already know the hair cream wouldnt work for me in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i hit the bottom of my kbb hair cream today. i can finally see the bottom of the jar lol. so i should be finish it in a few weeks. *i have another opened jar. then i will reup for next summer. i would use strictly kbb if i didnt already know the hair cream wouldnt work for me in the winter.*


 
Good to have a Plan Che.  Smart Purchasing.....


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi ladies, not up to nothing today. My jar of lucious is slowly going down, and my curl junkie conditioner is going down. That may be the next thing gone. Not doing anything to my hair today.


----------



## mkd (Jul 7, 2010)

Che, I hope you and your BFF stay in touch.


----------



## rosalindb (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> No, I am never trying it ever again.
> 
> I am going to have to wash my hair tonight, this is really irriatating. *My hair smells rancid*.



Are you sure it was not the coconut milk? I used the rhassoul for about 2/3 years but I only used it with boiling water. I kept planning to use it with coconut milk but never got around to it. 

Actually that reminds me, I bought some coconut milk to try on my hair ages ago, I will try it as a pre-poo soon


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> No, I am never trying it ever again.
> 
> I am going to have to wash my hair tonight, this is really irriatating. My hair smells rancid.


Ah lawd  I have a bunch of this 

 This heat is on my last nerve.  It is hot as hail in the DMV and I'm out visiting camps 2-3 days a week .  Thanks goodness for my no fail hairdo and the humidity has not affected it *knocks on wood*.

Vitamin Reign was thrown in the trash this morning. I will be testing out the Shea Moisture spray next. I have to remember to check my hair and spritz during the day if needed too. I have a HV hydrospritz in my work bag.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

tomorrow i have some things to do before work so i plan on deep conditioning  under a cute hat with shea moisture shea butter masque.


----------



## mkd (Jul 7, 2010)

Che, I really like the shea moisture masque.  I used it last night and my hair felt really good.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, I really like the shea moisture masque.  I used it last night and my hair felt really good.


i havent used it in a while but i cant wait. plus it can be used as a styler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

I wrote out my Regi for Sunday.  My underprocessed hair came out pretty nice. 

I think I may have used too much leave-in, but it's good.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wrote out my Regi for Sunday.  *My underprocessed hair came out pretty nice*.
> 
> I think I may have used too much leave-in, but it's good.erplexed



T, I'm so glad it came out okay! 

It is so freakin' hot here in NY!!! I just took a chicken off the smoker and I am dying!!!  I'm about to tear it up, though! 

I'll be doing my hair in the middle of the night, around 2 am or so.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

still not sure about getting my color. part of me says if i dont get it it will just continue to want it. the other part of me says maybe i should wait untill my hair gets longer. i dont know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay....Why am I sitting with Carts FULL of Stuff????

No....I am not buying any of  it.  There are no Sales.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 7, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Red, have you tried anything from Amaka before?


nope..first time ever..
I stumbled upon her website while browsing on etsy 
so far I am happy w/ the customer service
She has assured me that there is no citrus oils
then emailed me to tell me that she finished making it
shipped it and when I should expect it


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 7, 2010)

Charz said:


> It's like a block of clay that you mix with some liquid to make a DC. I used coconut milk. I will do a review on it, when I try more of my Anita Grant Products. I need to sell some on the exchange forum
> 
> 
> Aww thank you, it's a twist out!


hey there 
how did you mix it?
when I mix mine w/ coconut milk, it doesn't work for me b/c my hair haaates coconut milk. However w/ a herbal infusion it works great 
I have to say the scent of the clay and coconut milk smells soooo good!! I even licked it


----------



## Ltown (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey ladies, I've been busy last 2 days. dd has surgery tomorrow, I just came back from BWI picked up Mom to stay around for a week to help so I don't have to use up leave. I'm so tired, nervous but it will be good. Please keep dd in prayer!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

wow. im crying over my 10 year best friend leaving the state and i just found out my dads best friend might not make it and they have been best friends for 30 years. shes a pastor too. please say a prayer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I've been busy last 2 days. dd has surgery tomorrow, I just came back from BWI picked up Mom to stay around for a week to help so I don't have to use up leave. I'm so tired, nervous but it will be good. Please keep dd in prayer!


 
Been Missing You Ltown  Everything will go okay.  I will definitely have DD in my Prayers.  She's young and will recover quickly and hopefully be all better.

I'm glad your Mom was able to come up to help-out.  I miss my Mother sooooooooo much.  

Life just isn't the same.

Get some rest and don't worry!  Keep Us Posted.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2010)

Ltown, your dd is in my prayers.


----------



## mkd (Jul 7, 2010)

Che and Ltown, praying for you ladies.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you ladies, IDareT I'm sorry your Mom is not with you! I'll be back later!


----------



## Charz (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I'm sure this heat ain't helping.


 
No it is not! I took my hair out of my bun and almost  



chebaby said:


> ewwww. thats messed up. have you used coconut milk on wet hair before? whenever i use it on wet hair it makes it a little stiff but on dry hair it makes it


 
I have not used coconut for like 1.5 years lol. I don't remember if I used it on wet or dry hair.



rosalindb said:


> Are you sure it was not the coconut milk? I used the rhassoul for about 2/3 years but I only used it with boiling water. I kept planning to use it with coconut milk but never got around to it.
> 
> Actually that reminds me, I bought some coconut milk to try on my hair ages ago, I will try it as a pre-poo soon


 
It might have been the milk, but the clay was a witch to wash outta my hair, too much manipulation for me.



Shay72 said:


> Ah lawd  I have a bunch of this


 
It prolly was the coconut milk. You prolly will like it.




redecouvert said:


> hey there
> how did you mix it?
> when I mix mine w/ coconut milk, it doesn't work for me b/c my hair haaates coconut milk. However w/ a herbal infusion it works great
> I have to say the scent of the clay and coconut milk smells soooo good!! I even licked it


 
I think I am just not a clay DC person. I mixed it like the directions stated with coconut milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

Charz said:


> No it is not! I took my hair out of my bun and almost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, it sounds like a little 'much'.  = _foul smell_

For me, Henna/Indigo is as hard as I wanna work to use something. 

Hopefully, both you & your Hair are Feeling Better today! 

Your Hair is GAWGEOUS!

_*note to self...never use coconut milk in extreme heat*_


----------



## Charz (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, it sounds like a little 'much'. = _foul smell_
> 
> For me, Henna/Indigo is as hard as I wanna work to use something.
> 
> ...


 
Aww thank you Lady! 

Now my hair smells like KBB Hair milk in Cranberry Cocktail. Yummmm!!!

And I used that Butter Conditioner Shampoo Bar from Chagrin Valley. I really like it, but it is difficult to foam up. It might be my water or because it has such a high concentration of butters and oils. But my hair feels great!


----------



## natura87 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have half of my head done but I had to stop becuase it was getting way too hot to finish them. I am surprised at my length at this point becuase I don't really do length checks.I am pretty lazy when it comes to length checks, I guess I am somewhere between SL and APL but I dont like straightening my hair so I honestly don't know for sure. In March when is sorta straightened my hair I was SL so..ehh. It's growing. I still havent used anything up yet becuase I have a few things open but I am getting there.

My mom and younger sister actually complemented my hair, which they never do( not that it really matters, but I'll take it).


----------



## natura87 (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, it sounds like a little 'much'.  = _foul smell_
> 
> For me, Henna/Indigo is as hard as I wanna work to use something.
> 
> ...



Why not?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Why not?


 
It could possibly _'spoil'_ in your hair.  Get rancid, possibly curdle.  Like "Milk".


----------



## natura87 (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It could possibly _'spoil'_ in your hair.  Get rancid, possibly curdle.  Like "Milk".



Ewww.  Thanks for the heads up, I've probably got coconut milk somewhere around here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

natura87 said:


> Ewww.  *Thanks for the heads up, I've probably got coconut milk somewhere around here.*


 
It's a possibility that it could curdle. 

Rinse really well.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, do any of you have a hand dryer with a comb attachment? What kind do you have??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, do any of you have a hand dryer with a comb attachment? What kind do you have??


 
Nope. 

I'm under a Hooded Dryer w/Wheels on Pole. _*taking up space*_


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Been Missing You Ltown  Everything will go okay.  I will definitely have DD in my Prayers.  She's young and will recover quickly and hopefully be all better.
> 
> I'm glad your Mom was able to come up to help-out.  I miss my Mother sooooooooo much.
> 
> ...


i cant believe i didnt read this. sorry to here this T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I lost my Mom in 2006. 

Trust Me...There is NOTHING WORSE than Not having a "Mom"


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I lost my Mom in 2006.
> 
> Trust Me...There is NOTHING WORSE than Not having a "Mom"


this makes me want to cry. i dont even want to imagine........
but i assume you and your mom were very close? thats great. at least you have great memories


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> this makes me want to cry. i dont even want to imagine........
> but i assume you and your mom were very close? thats great. at least you have great memories


 
Yeah, we were "too close" (_if that's even possibleerplexed_) She was my Best Friend. 

Okay:  OT  I got my Mozeke today.  At least it arrived in 1 piece (no spills).  I got the Amla Infused Oil (that I'll save for Fall/Winter)
And a DC'er.


----------



## mkd (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, I lost my Mom in 2006.
> 
> Trust Me...There is NOTHING WORSE than Not having a "Mom"


 I am so sorry T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> *I am so sorry T.*


 
Yeah....Me Too  Thanks mk!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

I am waiting on those Mixed Greens!  I don't want it to arrive Liquid. 

That's one problem with Handmade Products...this intense Heat will definitely Kill them.

I want all the stuff I ordered to arrive before I go back to work. Prolly won't happen because HV is slow as Molasses and so is AV. 

If not, it will be sitting outside 10-12 hours.

So, if ya'll have ordered anything like that, be on the Look-Out!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

i cant WAIT until you get the mixed green lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i cant WAIT until you get the mixed green lol.


 
RedC & Brownie had me looking at that Amaka Stuff on Esty 

I said, Imma wait until RedC tests it out or Shay or Brownie or You


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> RedC & Brownie had me looking at that Amaka Stuff on Esty
> 
> I said, Imma wait until RedC tests it out or Shay or Brownie or You


i was actually looking at amaka about a week ago. i stumbled upon it. her stuff looks really good, but i havent heard anything about it so i just moved on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i was actually looking at amaka about a week ago. i stumbled upon it. *her stuff looks really good, but i havent heard anything about it so i just moved on.*


 
Girl, we'll have to wait and see if RedC, Brownie, Shay, Vonnie or somebody get some 1st before we move in for the KILL


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we'll have to wait and see if RedC, Brownie, Shay, Vonnie or somebody get some 1st before we move in for the KILL


exactly. we are waiting ladies
you know after one good review we will all make like 10 purchases. and then shell be slow getting it to us like AV


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> exactly. we are waiting ladies
> you know after one good review we will all make like 10 purchases. and then shell be slow getting it to us *like AV*


 
They ain't the only one. 

I'm wondering where my Jasmine's Is??? 

OT:  I can't believe I've gone through 1/2 bottle of that Darcy's Transitioning Cream this quick. 

It feels so good on my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 8, 2010)

...speaking of Darcy's, coupon code QUEEN will give you 15% off.  


Sooo, nobody has a hand dryer?


----------



## mkd (Jul 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i cant WAIT until you get the mixed green lol.


 Girl me either.  Every time I read someone talk about the mixed greens, I want it!


----------



## mkd (Jul 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> ...speaking of Darcy's, coupon code QUEEN will give you 15% off.
> 
> 
> Sooo, nobody has a hand dryer?


 I don't have one Brownie, but I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm back from 7 hour hospital stay. Surgery went well, dd cried because she was scared and had me/mom crying but we made sure she did not see us. I'm exhausted! Now back to hair. 
I ordered mixed green too, that it for me I have not brought anything. I actually need to put something in the refrigerator so it don't go bad. 

thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm back from 7 hour hospital stay. Surgery went well, dd cried because she was scared and had me/mom crying but we made sure she did not see us. I'm exhausted! Now back to hair.
> I ordered mixed green too, that it for me I have not brought anything. I actually need to put something in the refrigerator so it don't go bad.
> 
> thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers!


 
I was wondering how things went Ltown. 

Glad everything went well.  Make sure you Pamper Her when she gets home.

Good.  We can both review the Mixed Greens.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I'm back from 7 hour hospital stay. *Surgery went well*, dd cried because she was scared and had me/mom crying but we made sure she did not see us. I'm exhausted! Now back to hair.
> I ordered mixed green too, that it for me I have not brought anything. I actually need to put something in the refrigerator so it don't go bad.
> 
> thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers!



That's so good to hear, Ltown!!!


----------



## mkd (Jul 8, 2010)

Che, I used aveda be curly the other day.  i had forgotten how much i like it.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

ltown im glad to here surgery went well.

mkd, i think i might use aveda this weekend. that stuff is so good.

i cant remember if i said this or not already but esterday i used up a tube of giovanni nutrafix and today i used up a bottle  of kbb hair milk.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2010)

Brownie--I have two hand held dryers with comb attachments. Vidal Sasson 1875.  Worthless . You can't have thick hair or do long stretches with this one. I also have Conair's Infiniti which I've never used.

I will never, ever, ever, ever, ever want to try Mixed Greens. I don't want anything that smells "green".

A product that you must never sleep on is Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm. It has grown my edges back in 2x.  Took about 4 months each time but that product works .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Brownie--I have two hand held dryers with comb attachments. Vidal Sasson 1875. Worthless . You can't have thick hair or do long stretches with this one. I also have Conair's Infiniti which I've never used.
> 
> *I will never, ever, ever, ever, ever want to try Mixed Greens. I don't want anything that smells "green".*
> 
> A product that you must never sleep on is Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm. It has grown my edges back in 2x. Took about 4 months each time but that product works .


 

Okay Shay:  So Tell Us how you _REALLY_ feel about using something that _smells Green_

btw:  thanks for the tip on the Claudie's


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Brownie--I have two hand held dryers with comb attachments. Vidal Sasson 1875.  Worthless . You can't have thick hair or do long stretches with this one. I also have Conair's Infiniti which I've never used.
> 
> I *will never, ever, ever, ever, ever want to try Mixed Greens. I don't want anything that smells "green".*
> 
> A product that you must never sleep on is Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm. It has grown my edges back in 2x.  Took about 4 months each time but that product works .



Thanks, Shay, for the dryer info. 

@ bolded: Girl, you are something else.  It doesn't smell bad at all. I think you would like it, but I know you'll never try it. Have you tried her Herbal Rich Scalp Butter?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, Shay, for the dryer info.
> 
> @ bolded: Girl, you are something else.  It doesn't smell bad at all. I think you would like it, but I know you'll never try it. Have you tried her Herbal Rich Scalp Butter?


 
Believe it or not I have never tried any Christine Gant or is it Grant products.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

i have a few hand held dryers. but they dont have comb attatchments. i have a T3, only used a few times when i was relaxed. my hair always comes out so soft and smoothe with it.  and i have a bed head blow dryer. only used it once or twice, its so bulky and big so its hard to handle.
when i blow dried my natural hair i used an old queen helen one my mom has. i actually like this comb attachment. the combs are thick and sturdy. not like the thin ones that break everytime you turn around.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have a few hand held dryers. but they dont have comb attatchments. i have a T3, only used a few times when i was relaxed. my hair always comes out so soft and smoothe with it.  and i have a bed head blow dryer. only used it once or twice, its so bulky and big so its hard to handle.
> when i blow dried my natural hair i used an old queen helen one my mom has. i actually like this comb attachment. the combs are thick and sturdy. not like *the thin ones that break everytime you turn around*.



See, that's what I hate!! 

I was looking at the T3 dryers.  I'll have to look around and see what comb attachment I could get to fit. Thanks, Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope I get a package or 2 tommorrow.  

IK that BeeMine has the potential to 'melt' and become liquified. 

I need to get as many of these as I can outta the Heat. _*although it's suppose to cool off tommorrow and be in the high 80's*_

Still waiting on:

BeeMine
Jasmines
Christine Gant
Hairveda
Afroveda


----------



## mkd (Jul 8, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Brownie--I have two hand held dryers with comb attachments. Vidal Sasson 1875. Worthless . You can't have thick hair or do long stretches with this one. I also have Conair's Infiniti which I've never used.
> 
> I will never, ever, ever, ever, ever want to try Mixed Greens. I don't want anything that smells "green".
> 
> A product that you must never sleep on is *Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm.* It has grown my edges back in 2x. Took about 4 months each time but that product works .


 I wonder if this will grow my jacked up nape back


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

man i wish i wasnt so scared to do a box color. i sure would keep my hunnet dollars and use a $8 box lol. i actually already have to box color


----------



## mkd (Jul 8, 2010)

chebaby said:


> man i wish i wasnt so scared to do a box color. i sure would keep my hunnet dollars and use a $8 box lol. i actually already have to box color


 What color would  you do Che?  That might be tricky with the color you already have?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

mkd said:


> What color would  you do Che?  *That might be tricky with the color you already have?*


i have dark and lovely light golden blonde. one of the reasons im scared to do it is because of the bolded. you never know how it will turn out.


----------



## robot. (Jul 8, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, we were "too close" (_if that's even possibleerplexed_) She was my Best Friend.
> 
> Okay:  OT  I got my Mozeke today.  At least it arrived in 1 piece (no spills).  *I got the Amla Infused Oil *(that I'll save for Fall/Winter)
> And a *DC'er*.



I WANT THIS! 

and ooh yeah? which one?


----------



## robot. (Jul 8, 2010)

and where is CHARZ? we stay talmbout getting together and never do!

this weekend, i am inviting myself over! *packs up pj's, nail polish, and my mozeke dc*


----------



## chebaby (Jul 8, 2010)

i know i feel bad i said i was going to keep in touch with you(robot) and charz. im bad at keeping in touch.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2010)

mkd said:


> I wonder if this will grow my jacked up nape back


I used it twice daily when I remembered. It smells like sulfur. Shoot I wonder if that was why my nape was the longest part of my hair? I used it on my edges and my nape. I definitely say give it a try .


----------



## Charz (Jul 9, 2010)

robot. said:


> and where is CHARZ? we stay talmbout getting together and never do!
> 
> this weekend, i am inviting myself over! *packs up pj's, nail polish, and my mozeke dc*



Lol, too bad you're not in the Bmore area! Me and my new boo and some friends are going clubbin tonight. Sat I'm going to a firing range and hangin out at Harco. What are you doing Sunday Midday? I might be able to swing by.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2010)

robot. said:


> I WANT THIS!
> 
> *and ooh yeah? which one? *


 
Hey Robot! 

How's that "Beach Blonde Workin' For Ya'?  How's the Upkeep Going?

Yeah, I got the Oil and the Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.  I already had the Carrot Protein Masque from the last Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2010)

Charz said:


> Lol, too bad you're not in the Bmore area! Me and my new boo and some friends are going clubbin tonight. Sat I'm going to a firing range and hangin out at Harco. What are you doing Sunday Midday? I might be able to swing by.


 
Girl, Go On and Hang out with Robot.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2010)

Got Packages today YAY!....I got my BeeMine & another very nice Package with very, very nice things inside.


----------



## Day36 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey ladies, Ive been so busy trying to find a place to live that I havent had a chance to post. Im almost finish a kbb hair milk, HV 24/7 moist, oh and a ferraki (sp?) shea butter mask.  to mama. 

I am now 11 months post as of yesterday. woot woot!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2010)

hello everyone
i did not do my hair today. i knew i was going to be really tired so last night i just put my hair in a puff, moisturized with kbb cream and then put a scarf around it. today i just removed the scarf and sprayed some j&b before hitting the shower.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2010)

i think the next leave in i will start working on is darcy's daily leave in. its not too different than kbb hair milk. and i love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey, I went out w/o my wig this a.m. to the grocery. 

I can't wait until those things are on the shelf for good.

I applied some Darcy's Transitioning Hair Cream and Spritzed on a little Qhemet Karkady Tea Mist and went.

I had a cart full of Groceries, got rang up and left my wallet at home!  

Had to turn around and go back home and then back.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey,* I went out w/o my wig this a.m*. to the grocery.
> 
> I can't wait until those things are on the shelf for good.
> 
> ...



Girl, I know that scalp was like "Ahhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, I know that scalp was like "Ahhhhhhhhhh" *


 
Yeah, since I've been in the house most of my little raggedy almost ending vacay, I haven't had it on much anyway.

But, it felt good going out Un-Hatted!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey, I went out w/o my wig this a.m. to the grocery.
> 
> I can't wait until those things are on the shelf for good.
> 
> ...


wow, what a day you had lol. i hate having to backtrack. but atleast you scalp got to feel the breeze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2010)

chebaby said:


> wow, what a day you had lol. i hate having to backtrack. *but atleast you scalp got to feel the breeze*


 
Yeah, it felt really good not having it on (for a change). 

But I tell you, it's the Bomb in the Winter.

I need to be looking for a new one for the winter months. 

Then, it is truly "A Hat"


----------



## robot. (Jul 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Robot!
> 
> How's that "Beach Blonde Workin' For Ya'?  How's the Upkeep Going?
> 
> Yeah, I got the Oil and the Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.  I already had the Carrot Protein Masque from the last Sale.



so far, so good. i was going well until i went to the beach, so i have a little extra dryness, but nothing i can't control. i may dc overnight this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2010)

robot. said:


> so far, so good. i was going well until i went to the beach, *so i have a little extra dryness, but nothing i can't control.* i may dc overnight this weekend.


 
Okay, stay on top of that Moisture!  Did you put conditioner in your hair before you went to the Beach? 

Blondie.


----------



## mkd (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey ladies.  Sitting here DC now. You ladies are quiet tonight.


----------



## robot. (Jul 9, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, stay on top of that Moisture!  Did you put conditioner in your hair before you went to the Beach?
> 
> Blondie.



no!  that would've been a really good idea.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 9, 2010)

i cant wait to co wash tomorrow. i do like my second day puff though, its big. but i wanna co wash. tonight i will massage my scalp with coconut oil and moisturize my hair with darcys daily leave in.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ladies I want to clarify....I never want to put false information out there.  Claudie's Rejevunating Hairline & Temple Balm does not have sulfur in it. Regardless it grew my edges back in .


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Ladies I want to clarify....I never want to put false information out there.  Claudie's Rejevunating Hairline & Temple Balm does not have sulfur in it. Regardless it grew my edges back in .



These are the ingredients according to Claudie's fotki page:

Castor Oil,  Rosemary,  Peppermint, Apricot Oil,  Black Seed Oil, Neem,   Emu Oil, Bhringaraj Leaf ( Eclipta Alba),  Panax Ginseng, Amla,  Lavender, Tocopherol, Burdock Root, Candelilla Wax, Rice Bran Wax.   Additional herbal extracts, and essential oils.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

This past week, I used up a Banana Brulee, an Aveda DR conditioner, MHC Banana Cream Scalp Cleanser, and an Njoi Nourishing Pomade.

This coming week, I should finish another MoistPRO, an Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin, and a Shescentit Moisture Mist. I have more MoistPRO but I will definitely need to get another Aphogee.  
Hmm, I think I'm almost finished with my Aveda DR Daily Repair leave in, also. Love that!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 10, 2010)

Good morning ladies going to wash my hair later on. Not going to use up anything today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies....Happy Weekend!

Just applied a bit of Darcy's Transitioning Cream & a Spritz of Qhemet Karkardy Hair Mist.  Feels really good.

Should be finishing up the Darcy's soon.  Next moving on to Sof'nfree Milk Protein & Olive Oil Hair Cream.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....Happy Weekend!
> 
> Just applied a bit of Darcy's Transitioning Cream & a Spritz of Qhemet Karkardy Hair Mist.  Feels really good.
> 
> Should be finishing up the Darcy's soon.  Next moving on to Sof'nfree Milk Protein & Olive Oil Hair Cream.



T, did you smell that Sof'n'free?  Like Buttercream Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *T, did you smell that Sof'n'free?  Like Buttercream Vanilla*


 
Yeah I did!  I would still like to get a coupla' packets of that DC Treatment from Curlmart for $1.99 I wonder how large the packets are?  I wonder if there as big as those Hair One Packets?

That DC Treatment sounds really good too.  Did you read up on those DC Packets?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah I did!  I would still like to get a coupla' packets of that DC Treatment from Curlmart for $1.99 I wonder how large the packets are?  I wonder if there as big as those Hair One Packets?
> 
> That DC Treatment sounds really good too.  Did you read up on those DC Packets?



No, I don't remember seeing it. I'll have to go check it out. I have to go to the BSS later for some more CPR so I'll see if they have it.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have finally finished my box braids. I plan to keep them in for about 2 weeks or so. I used up a bottle of Dove Intense Frizz Therapy (some kinda cream) and I have a few things I will use up while I am in braids.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 10, 2010)

T, i think they have soft n free at my bss too. are you talking about the one in the green jars? if they have it i can pick it up for you. no need in paying shipping on a packet lol.

last night my locsoc came off my head and i was like screw it lol. i was in a good sleep and i was like my hair can survive one night out.
today i was thinking about co washing with aveda damage remedy or miss jessies sweetback or giovnni sas conditioner. i have no idea which one to use lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've decided that DB's Cocoa Bean oil does nothing for my hair. I will use it up but I will not repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, i think they have soft n free at my bss too. are you talking about the one in the green jars?* if they have it i can pick it up for you. no need in paying shipping on a packet lol.


 






Lemme know if you see it.  Thanks Che.  Brownie is going to look for it too.

It's $1.99 at Curlmart, but you're right, you have to pay for Shipping, taxes and all that mess. Especially if you don't order $60.00 worth of stuff.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I've decided that DB's Cocoa Bean oil does nothing for my hair.* I will use it up but I will not repurchase.


 
I Hope I like the Darcy's Herbal Conditioning Spritz I just orderederplexed  

So, far, I have been very pleased with everything I've gotten.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 10, 2010)

Good Afternoon, it's raining and cool in the DMV thank goodness! I'm not doing anything but running up/down stairs for dd.  She waks up calls me from her cell phone for her medication or food.  I will DC with something, after I do inventory to see what I need to use up.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 10, 2010)

I finally finished my first bottle of skala.erplexed


----------



## detroitdiva (Jul 10, 2010)

I finally finished all my mega tek and black castor oil. Now I'm starting my OCT which just arrived today. I'm using the OCT by itself. Yaaaay! I hope it works wonders for me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *I'm not doing anything but running up/down stairs for dd. She waks up calls me from her cell phone for her medication or food.*


 
Nurse L to the Rescue!   Take Good Care of Her



flowinlocks said:


> *I finally finished my first bottle of skala*.erplexed


 
Now you only have 123,456,789 More to Go


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

detroitdiva said:


> I finally finished all my mega tek and black castor oil. Now I'm starting my OCT which just arrived today. I'm using the OCT by itself. Yaaaay! I hope it works wonders for me!


 
Did you notice or have any results from MT?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Hope I like the Darcy's Herbal Conditioning Spritz I just orderederplexed
> 
> So, far, I have been very pleased with everything I've gotten.


The transitioning cream, daily leave in, and pumpkin conditioner are staples for me.  This has been my first miss with DB. 



Ltown said:


> Good Afternoon, it's raining and cool in the DMV thank goodness!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 10, 2010)

T, i will look for it today. i know i saw it in there because i saw it on curl mart first and started to get it but it looks like a bss/cvs type of product ya know. and it was only $5 for a full bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *The transitioning cream, daily leave in, and pumpkin conditioner are staples for me.* This has been my first miss with DB.


 
I am also really, really liking the Tucuma Hair Butter.  It's a Pudding Like consistency and it makes my hair feel soooooooooooooooooo Good


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 10, 2010)

Now you only have 123 said:


> I know right?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme know if you see it. Thanks Che. Brownie is going to look for it too.
> 
> It's $1.99 at Curlmart, but you're right, you have to pay for Shipping, taxes and all that mess. Especially if you don't order $60.00 worth of stuff.erplexed


 
I found 3 will check one more store before I send them to you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *I found 3 will check one more store before I send them to you *


 
Awww Thanks LTown! 

3 Should be enough


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, i will look for it today. i know i saw it in there because *i saw it on curl mart first and started to get it but it looks like a bss/cvs type of product ya know. and it was only $5 for a full bottle.*


 
IK.  The Packaging does look kinda _BSS/CVS-ish,_ and it's priced that way too.....but Brownie says that Hair Cream is really Good! 

So, I'd like to try the DC'er.  The description on Curlmart sounds really good especially with the Omega 3 Fatty Acids etc.......


----------



## natura87 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sup?

I am proud to say that it has been a while since I bought a product, like over a month I think. Now if I could speed it up when it comes to using...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.  
Ltown glad your dd is better.

I'm still in Charlotte visiting my bestie from vet school.

I bought a BRBC at a local health food store since my other is running low.  I found my staple combo for a good chunky twist out- leave-in, BRBC, Shea moisture Smoothie and a lil EVCO.  My hair was xtra soft and shiny and lasted 3 days before I had to retwist the frizzie part.

I went on a shopping spree at the outlet mall so i'm not buying anything until Sept for my bday.  I have 3 more vacays and I need to save for them.

I have been spying that Mixed greens and the Amaka but I'm not trying anything new right now.  Definitely going into use it up mode.  I even rearranged my closet to get a better idea of what I had.  Wish I could try the Darcy's since its on sale.  Next time.

Have a great weekend Ladies.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 10, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I finally finished my first bottle of skala.erplexed


 
But how many do you have left


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

For some reason I forgot I have a gallon of WDT for like 2 weeks . Seriously I've been killing Sitrinillah and Intense Moisture Therapy like they were the only dc's I have .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh Speaking of Using Up Stuff.....I've used up my 2nd Bottle of Hempseed Oil.  

I so Love that stuff.  It gives such an Incredible Shine.

I will repurchase this at some point.  I'd like to use up my Kukui Nut.  I know I won't repurchase that one.  I'm not 'overly' enthused about it.  It's kinda: boring....

So, Hempseed is definitely a Hit.  I may make it my Summer Oil.  It's a Wonderful Oil.

Fall/Winter, I'll be back in my JBCO, Wheat Germ and this Mozeke Amla Infused Hair Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

I  can't decide what to DC with later. Darcy's Pumpkin, Bee Mine Bee.u.ti.ful, or try that Ashlii Amala again? Any suggestions?


----------



## mkd (Jul 10, 2010)

I vote for the Bee Mine Brownie.  But I haven't tried any of those DCs.  I am going to look for those $1.99 packets in my BSS next time I am in there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I can't decide what to DC with later. Darcy's Pumpkin, *Bee Mine Bee.u.ti.ful,* or try that Ashlii Amala again? Any suggestions?


 
Try this one and give us a detailed review 

I still love the Ashlii Amala.  I can't wait until mine arrives!   But my 4-real boo is Sitrinillah


----------



## mkd (Jul 10, 2010)

I think my hair loves the HV acai conditioner.  Maybe because its a protein conditioner. I always have great hair days after I use it.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

Not Ashlii Amala ...I'm a mess! It smells good but so liquidy. Well you could use it to use it up .


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> I think my hair loves the HV acai conditioner.  Maybe because its a protein conditioner. I always have great hair days after I use it.



I like it, too, but not as much as the Moist PRO. Now that is  to me!!  You can have my Acai, m!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Not Ashlii Amala ...I'm a mess! It smells good but so liquidy. Well you could use it to use it up .



Shay, I'm on the fence with this one. It is very liquidy!  I don't like that at all. I'm gonna have to try it again soon to get a better idea of how it actually works for me. I don't know. I've decided to use the Bee Mine tonight. I'll let ya'll know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Not Ashlii Amala ...I'm a mess! It smells good *but so liquidy*. Well you could use it to use it up .


 
IA:  It is very 'runny'  But it made my hair feel very, very nice after I steamed with it a coupla' times.  

The first time I used it, I was a little unsure about how I felt about it.erplexed  

But the 2nd and 3rd time I was like: OHHHH  YEAH!!!


----------



## mkd (Jul 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I like it, too, but not as much as the Moist PRO. Now that is  to me!!  You can have my Acai, m!!


 I saw you used up a SSI moisture mist, do you want me to send you mine?  Its about 80% full and just sitting there looking at me.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> I saw you used up a SSI moisture mist, do you want me to send you mine?  Its about 80% full and *just sitting there looking at me*.



LOL! You didn't like it? I looove that mist!  I have another already in rotation but if you don't use it, I will surely put it to good use. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, *I'm on the fence with this one. It is very liquidy!  I don't like that at all. I'm gonna have to try it again soon to get a better idea of how it actually works for me. I don't know. *I've decided to use the Bee Mine tonight. I'll let ya'll know!


 
    ......


----------



## mkd (Jul 10, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> LOL! You didn't like it? I looove that mist!  I have another already in rotation but if you don't use it, I will surely put it to good use. Thanks so much!!!!


 I like it girl but I just never think to spritz with it.  I will send it when my HV order comes


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 10, 2010)

mkd said:


> I like it girl but I just never think to spritz with it.  I will send it when my HV order comes



Okay. I got you!!  Thanks, again!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll be co-washing in the a.m. with MoistPro.  Will do a quick reconstructor w/Tigi Dumb Blonde and DC under steamer with Curl Junkie Rehab Moisturizing DC'er. Do a quick PC Rinse out *still using Nexxus Ensure for this* apply leave-in and dry.  Imma get up early and hope to have my hair finished by Noon.

I have introduced the rest of my AO Calagula Fern (sp) leave-in into my rotation.  Hope to finish this up soon. *forgot I had it*erplexed  

And then will pull out Alba Botanica Leave-In.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

I cowashed with Renpure Organics Reconstructor tonight and so far I like it. It's thick, smells good, and my hair dried nice and soft.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok I think I love alovera gel. When I put it in it doesn't seem like it does anything but I realize it makes my hair bigger. I like that. And because it's relatively light it doesn't crunch my hair. I purchased the little 99 cent bottle that is pocket sized but I think I will purchase the bigbottle next month.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

Aloe vera gel is the ish. Good for twist outs, braid outs, flexirod sets. It slicked back my hair with no issues my entire transition. I'm heavy handed and my hair was never sticky or crunchy. Qhemet's Honey Bush Tea Gel acts as a lighter version of aloe vera gel in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Ya'll remember how I was waiting on my Jasmine's to arrive?  Well, it never did.  

She's in the process of relocating.  So all operations have apparently stopped.

I got a refund today for the products I ordered.erplexed  Hopefully, when she's settled in her new location, she'll be back in business.  

I really wanted that Avacado & Silk Conditioner I ordered.......erplexed  that Peachy Mango and Apricot Freesia was calling my name *sounded like the perfect summer scents*

Oh Well....wasn't meant to be.  Hopefully, I'll know when she's back up & running or Brownie will let me know.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2010)

HEllo Ladies 

How are you doing,  I have been so Busy with the Mr. and now my boys are back. I have used 1 thing up.

My NTM Silk Touch Leave in is all finished. 

I am also going to be making a couple of trips to the Salon for the SUmmer, I think since I like to pamper myself in the warmer months usually from May - September.

I am also putting this on prepaid cards and making request for gifts for gift certificates.
I Realized I miss being pampered.

I had a Prescriptive Facial, Pedicure, Wax and my hair done this week and it felt so relieving. I haven't gotten this much attention in such a long time. I feel like a new woman  

I think the Mr. Needs one he is a bit cranky!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

Good For You JJ! You certainly deserve it. Living in a House full of Men.

You need time to do the Girly thing! 

Enjoy getting Pampered!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll remember how I was waiting on my Jasmine's to arrive? Well, it never did.
> 
> She's in the process of relocating. So all operations have apparently stopped.
> 
> ...


 
Well damn...that's good to know. I was planning to do a body products order.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 10, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Good For You JJ! You certainly deserve it. Living in a House full of Men.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Idare  How are you ladies doing tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Well damn...that's good to know.* I was planning to do a body products order.


 
Yeah, I was slightly preturbed because I ordered that stuff on June 29th and she said it already shippederplexed

Then today, I get a Refund  I coulda' used that money someplace else (like Komaza) during those 4th of July Sales OR I coulda' tried the New BeeMine DC'er.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay I gotta take my "green" statement back . No I don't want to try mixed greens now. I did realize I have HV's Green Tea Butter which I love. It doesn't smell particulary green but it is green. Also I just got Burts Bees Avocado Butter Pre Shampoo Treatment which is green and smells green. Actually it smells like freshly mowed grass . A smell I've never liked.  Today will be my second time using it.  

I've gotta get on trying these serums I purchased too. My hair isn't as frizzy as I thought it would be it is mainly in the crown. So I'm trying out:  Qhemet's Castor & Moringa Softening Serum, Giovanni's Frizz Be Gone, and Komaza's Moku Hair Serum.  I plan to try them out daily for 2 weeks each.  I'm starting with Qhemet today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

^^ I used the Moku Serum yesterday and it did me right. So far, so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies, How's everyone today?

Oh well, vacay over tommorrow and I'll be back to the grind (and da' wig). erplexed Not looking forward to that last one.  It's been good this week basically hat-less.

I just finished my Hair.  I used _Curl Junkie Rehab Moisture Treatment._  I like it. 

It's a little steep.....$20 bucks for just 8 oz's. 

Id' get it again tho' ON SALE 

_*i'm not feeling these 'steep' prices for such a small amount of product*_


----------



## chebaby (Jul 11, 2010)

hllo everyone. hope you all enjoyed your weekend because tomorrow its over lmao.

i dont know if i plan on doing my hair today. im extra lazy. i had all these plans and errands to run and ummmm, nothing got done lol. i think im gonna go and do some of the errands now but i really dont want to.


----------



## Day36 (Jul 11, 2010)

hey ladies! 
I used up a roux pc, mill creek biotin condish, n the fekkai(sp?) shea butter masque. Ive been holding on to my last drops of kbb hair milk and hv 24/7 moist. i dont want them to fiiiinish!  lol. 

How have you all been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

I e-mailed Christine Gant to see where my Mixed Greens are....I think I'm 'impatient' -- anyway....

I just got a reply.  

They should be here next week!

I can't wait!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I e-mailed Christine Gant to see where my Mixed Greens are....I think I'm 'impatient' -- anyway....
> 
> I just got a reply.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT, you don't mess around I was just wondering the same and assume that it's made fresh is why I have not received it.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey I wash today with Jasmine organic hemp, DC with honey hemp/giovanni. I have not used anything but I brought Talaid mist. I pull my stash out and thought about doing the excel list but that too much work


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Ltown said:


> IDareT, you don't mess around *I was just wondering the same and assume that it's made fresh is why I have not received it.*


 
You're right Ltown.  That's exactly what she said in her e-mail.  She just finished a "Fresh Batch"

How did you know???? btw:  She said All orders would be going out this week.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're right Ltown. That's exactly what she said in her e-mail. She just finished a "Fresh Batch"
> 
> How did you know???? btw: She said All orders would be going out this week.


 
I thought about my first order with HV and figure since I had not receive shipping notice they made it by order.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2010)

I love the Jasmine Avocado and silk conditioner that will be reordered. I have some avocado oil and silk protein maybe I'll experiment and make something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *I thought about my first order with HV* and figure since I had not receive shipping notice they made it by order.


 
Oh, Chile, Now you know, _I wouldn't even fool with sending them an e-mail._ 

It'll get here when it gets here. 

I already know how BJ Roll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *I love the Jasmine Avocado and silk conditioner that will be reordered.* I have some avocado oil and silk protein maybe I'll experiment and make something.


 
Don't rub that in Ltown   You know that's what I was waiting on when she told me it shipped already and then sent me a Refund

And now I gotta hear about how good it is..........

You can't even re-order anyway.  All Operations have temporarily ceased.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't rub that in Ltown  You know that's what I was waiting on when she told me it shipped already and then sent me a Refund
> 
> And now I gotta hear about how good it is..........
> 
> You can't even re-order anyway. All Operations have temporarily ceased.


 
Sorry Boo! She should have update the vendor thread with this information!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *She should have update the vendor thread with this information!*


 
It is on her site.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ughh!! My box braids are getting fuzzy already so I slicked some leave in and gel up there and slapped on a scarf to lay it down. I don't think protective styles and I are meant to be. Lets see how long these will last. Maybe I have been washing them too much? I dunno...

I have one more use of a V05 (something tangerine-y) and about 2 or 3 more uses of Organix coconut milk conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

Soooo, I used the Bee Mine deep conditioner last night.  I loved it actually! It's not as thick as I thought (hoped?) it would be but as soon as I put it on my hair I was like yesss! It just melted right in, smoothed it all out! I left it in for an hour with a plastic cap on. It rinsed perfectly. My hair was detangled and silky. I only have one complaint and that is the scent. It reminds me of something else and I don't care for it. It doesn't stink, it just isn't for me. But, I'll get over it. It's a good conditioner. 

The new Daily conditioner has a buttercream type scent. 

Oh, the DC isn't thick but it sure ain't no Ashlii Amala (@Shay)!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 11, 2010)

ok i ran a few errands. now im back. T, i saw the products you were talking about. what did you want me to pick up for you? i remember seein an oil, leave in spray, hair lotion and hair cream. i dont think i saw a deep conditioner.

i wore second day hair today and i love it. like really love it. so this aloevera gel is a keeper. i mean my hair looks great. i noticed most peoples hair gets bigger as the days go on. mine seems to get smaller like a small curly afro and i love that. it looks the way i wanted my hair to look when i first bc but it didnt at all because of all the damaged.


----------



## Day36 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ladies, can I freeze HV whipped gelly? 

I havent used all of the batch I bought on black friday (it has been in the fridge the whole time), and I dont want it to go bad.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Ladies, can I freeze HV whipped gelly?
> 
> I havent used all of the batch I bought on black friday (it has been in the fridge the whole time), and I dont want it to go bad.



Day, you should send BJ a note about that.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 11, 2010)

about an hour ago i slathered my hair in evoo and then shea moisture shea butter masque. i plan on rinsing and co washing with aveda damage remedy conditioner in about half hour.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

I went to one of the Target's in my area and they didn't have any of the new lines. I'm going to have to check the one where more of us live, I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I only have one complaint and that is the scent. It reminds me of something else and I don't care for it. It doesn't stink, it just isn't for me. But, I'll get over it. It's a good conditioner. *


 
Okay.... Do Tell: _what is the "something else????"_


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.... Do Tell: _what is the "something else????"_



I don't know!!! It's familiar though. I wish one of you had it, too!! The smell is almost generic. IDK. I can't put it into the proper words. 

I can just imagine what Shay will say about that.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.... Do Tell: _what is the "something else????"_



*cough* You all good now????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I don't know!!! It's familiar though. I wish one of you had it, too!! The smell is almost generic. IDK. I can't put it into the proper words. *
> 
> *I can just imagine what Shay will say about that.*


 
WOW!  That's interesting.  Becasue_ most_ of the stuff smells so good.  

Well, I take that back, because, I've only tried 3: The Luscious, the Serum _*strong & a little too fruity, but tolerable in small doses*_, and I just got the Deja's.  I smelled it, but haven't tried it yet.

LoveNHarmony has it.  I think she did a review in this thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> **cough* You all good now????*


 
Yep!  



_btw: I sprayed on a little Viva too!_


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> _btw: I sprayed on a little Viva too!_



I bet!!! 

Yeah, that Juicy will hurt em!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I bet!!!*
> 
> *Yeah, that Juicy will hurt em!!! *


 
_*i was off looking at the lotion & shower gel*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Ahh...Umm*clears throat*....okay....Now back to Hair

I really like Tigi's Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (ya'll know how I lurves my reconstructors) 

I really, really like this product.

I hadn't used it in a while because I am up to my Neck in various Reconstructors, but I pulled this one out today and I have to give it, it's Props!  It's a Great product.

I am rotating 3.  Paul Brown Hawaii, Nexxus Enphuse and now Tigi Dumb Blonde.  I will use these three until they're gone.

*I needs my Rotation*  oops! that didn't come out right 

But Ya'll know what I mean....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ahh...Umm*clears throat*....okay....Now back to Hair
> 
> I really like Tigi's Dumb Blonde Reconstructor (ya'll know how I lurves my reconstructors)
> 
> ...



I loooooove Dumb Blonde!!! 
And I think you would really like the Bee Mine DC! 

And you know what you meant with the bolded!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I loooooove Dumb Blonde!!!*
> And I think you would really like the Bee Mine DC!
> 
> And you know what you meant with the bolded!!!


 
Girl, IK.  We (You & I) talk about Dumb Blonde all the time  It really, really performed well today! 

Definitely gotta keep this one in the stash.

_*will look at beemine dc during the next beemine sale*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Ladies.

Drove back from Charlotte took a nap and came to work.

I got all my packages this weekend (Komaza, Mozeke, Jessicurl).  I was so excited opening all my packages.  I got the Olive Oil DC & Shea Butter Lotion (plan to use at the beach this weekend) from Komaza.  Coconut-Kokum Hair Milk, Almond Pudding, Mango Holding stuff.  I'm upset cuz it took a month for my Jessicurl to arrive. (WDT-gallon, 1 Liter Aloeba Conditioner)

Tomorrow will be wash day.  I have to look in the closet to figure out what I'll use.  Definitely will shampoo this time since I used a lot of product these last 1.5wks.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Stupid computer at work. That was an email to a friend


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 12, 2010)

Your time will come, V!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 12, 2010)

Awww vonnie it's ok. I think we've all had our moments. Shoot I just had one yesterday myself. I hope u feel better.

Today I just water rinsed and used kbb hair milk because I could still fell kbb hair cream in my hair. I slicked it back with oyin burnt sugar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2010)

Vonnie:  In the Appointed Time, Your Boaz will come forth.  Stay encouraged, keep doing what you're doing.  Everything will come to pass just as it has been predestined for You, before the foundation of the world.

So, Sis, be of "Good Courage" and the Lord will strengthen your heart.  He knows just what we need exactly when we need it.  

He is preparing both you & your future husband before He arranges your meeting & your destinies.........

Look at this as your training period right now.  You are in "Preparation" to become that Help Meet.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you ladies.  I know my time will come.  Thats what my friends keeps telling me.

So back to hair now. A lil commercial interruption from the LifeTime Vonnie Channel.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 12, 2010)

I hear KC is already at a few targets


----------



## mkd (Jul 12, 2010)

chebaby said:


> I hear KC is already at a few targets


 I haven't seen it in my target, I am suprised because i live in a very urban area that is always stocked with shea moisture, miss jessie's and jane carter. The website says its sold at my target but I didn't see it yesterday.


----------



## Charz (Jul 12, 2010)

3 Day Twists (don't mind my friend)







*How long would my hair need to be stretched for me to have a APL twistout?*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice twists Charz


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm gonna use some Redken Extreme CAT again this week. My hair is really craving that protein boost lately. 

I got my Hairveda shipping notice this morning. Trying to remember what I ordered.


----------



## mkd (Jul 12, 2010)

Charz, your twists are really cute.  I think maybe BSL will give you APL twists????


----------



## chebaby (Jul 12, 2010)

charz i love your twists and the color is really nice.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 12, 2010)

mkd it says its at a target near me too. i wont be checking anytime soon because i already have a bottle of knot today. but when i need to reup its nice to know i can get a few of my fave lines all in one spot.

charz you make me want to put twists in my hair.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 12, 2010)

Charz, nice twist can I have them!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 12, 2010)

does anyone want to trade with me? i want some hairveda whipped gelly.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Naturals--How often do you use protein? I've always used a lot of protein bc my hair loved it but IDK now.

Ya'll it's like I've lost my mind since I went natural . It's only been a little over a week and I'm off my tried & true reggie .  I am just so amazed by these coils & curls that only need a little bit of condish to be defined that I got a little bit lost. To understand it a little more I've never liked my hair unless it was in braids and now I  my hair. Translation--for a minute I was feeling myself a bit too much . I got compliments every single day. That never happens to me.  I'm back now though . 

So PC finally saw my hair today. Our schedule was opposite for like a week.  He was like "look at you" . He told me that it looked nice. I told him I was having a bad hair day and he was like "Why, I think it looks good". Let me go fan myself and I will be back .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Ladies....How are ya'll doing this evening?  

Got my Shipping Notice from HV and Christine Gant.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 12, 2010)

shay, you know i use protein quite often. but its usually light protein like AO GPB and giovanni reconstructor. i also like aveda dr treatment and aveda dr conditioner, giovanni xtreme and i think im forgetting one. but yea, my hair loves protein. my hair generally holds on the moisture and can get too soft too soon so i co wash with protein like 2x a week.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 12, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Naturals--How often do you use protein? I've always used a lot of protein bc my hair loved it but IDK now.
> 
> Ya'll it's like I've lost my mind since I went natural . It's only been a little over a week and I'm off my tried & true reggie .  I am just so amazed by these coils & curls that only need a little bit of condish to be defined that I got a little bit lost. To understand it a little more I've never liked my hair unless it was in braids and now I  my hair. Translation--for a minute I was feeling myself a bit too much . I got compliments every single day. That never happens to me.  I'm back now though .
> 
> So PC finally saw my hair today. Our schedule was opposite for like a week.  He was like "look at you" . He told me that it looked nice. I told him I was having a bad hair day and *he was like "Why, I think it looks good"*. Let me go fan myself and I will be back .



 That's sweet!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *So PC finally saw my hair today. Our schedule was opposite for like a week. He was like "look at you" . He told me that it looked nice. I told him I was having a bad hair day and he was like "Why, I think it looks good". Let me go fan myself and I will be back .*


 
Alright Now!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....How are ya'll doing this evening?
> 
> Got my Shipping Notice from HV and Christine Gant.


 
Me too, see I told you!



Shay72 said:


> Naturals--How often do you use protein? I've always used a lot of protein bc my hair loved it but IDK now.
> 
> I continue to use protein even being natural you still need it. I use mostly reconstructors which are lighter but I'm thinking about cutting cost and use and eggs and moisturizer cheap conditioner.
> 
> So PC finally saw my hair today. Our schedule was opposite for like a week. He was like "look at you" . He told me that it looked nice. I told him I was having a bad hair day and he was like "Why, I think it looks good". Let me go fan myself and I will be back .


 

Great, we are very critical of yourself. I've worn braid/twist out  and hated them but other like them.


----------



## mkd (Jul 12, 2010)

Shay, I use a lot of protein too.  My hair responds well to it. I use a light protein twice a week or so. 

I got my HV shipping notice today too Brownie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2010)

I Heard back from Claudies......Still waiting on my PayPal invoice.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 12, 2010)

tonight i am going to massage my scalp with coconut oil and moisturize my hair with kbb hair cream. tomorrow i will do my hair a tad bit early so i can deep condition. i plan on shampooing because i used burnt sugar pomade and pur whipped gelly to slick my hair back and i wanna rinse it out. so i will shampoo with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and deep condition with kbb deep conditioner. and then of course i will style with kbb milk and cream. man i love kbb. im going to use all my stuff up so that next year most of my stash will just be kbb, afroveda, miss jessies and kckt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Ladies........Got My Claudie's On

Everything with that has been taken care of.

btw: May finish up a Darcy's Transitioning Hair Cream this week.  I have a back-up, but will switch to the Milk & Olive Protein Hair Cream. (Which Brownie says smells like Buttercream)

also, I've been using a little JBCO this week on my ends.  Feels really good.


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, just checking in. Im finally washing my hair today. Im cowashing with curl junkie and going to braid with lucious and deja's. My mom gave me some of her carol's daughter loc butter and im going to seal with that. I haven't really been up to anything hair wise.

@shay- i hardly use protein at all, for me the less the better. I don't do any protein treatments. The last time i did one was last year and that was with mayo.


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey ladies!

I haven't bought anything... I finished a joico protein something or the other, I am getting a touch up tomorrow and a color.

I want to try out a couple of wigs.  This will be my first time.  Any advice?  I want to try a couple of model model wigs.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 13, 2010)

i co washed today with almost a whole bottle of kbb deep conditioner. it will not be a repurchase. i like it but its just like co washing with the hair milk basically. after i finish this bottle tomorrow i have another bottle that is about half full. the scent i used was lavender vanilla. this stuff is so strong and ewww. i have never been a fan of lavender i dont know why i bought this scent. on top of that i used hair milk in cranberry cocktail and the hair cream in coco lime and do you know i still smell like i bathed in lavender vanilla. i mean it really smells like i took a bath in that crap. my hair is so moist though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i co washed today with almost a whole bottle of* kbb deep conditioner*. it will not be a repurchase. i like it but its just like co washing with the hair milk basically. after i finish this bottle tomorrow i have another bottle that is about half full. the scent i used was lavender vanilla. this stuff is so strong and ewww. i have never been a fan of lavender i dont know why i bought this scent.* on top of that i used hair milk in cranberry cocktail and the hair cream in coco lime *and do you know i still smell like i bathed in lavender vanilla. i mean it really smells like i took a bath in that crap. my hair is so moist though


 
Girl, You got your KBB On..........................


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey!! Today is my last work night for the week and I can't wait to wash tomorrow. I need some protein so I'm going to do a nice treat with Claudie's, I think.  I'll wash with Aveda DR poo and DC with some Curl Junkie or Bee Mine.  



Real quiet in here...what's everyone up to???


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2010)

Good Evening ladies! I see everyone is washing there hair using up somethings. I have wash my hair Sun/Tues, co wash monday used up Lacio-lacio is over a year old won't be repurchase too much$$ and it did nothing, use up honey hemp HATE IT,  gone Aphogee green restruct(will repurchase). I have something I'll be sending to niece and will be taking some stuff to DMV meetup.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 13, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You got your KBB On..........................


you know kbb is my baby daddy and my hair is thanking me fore it. but my nose is not


----------



## natura87 (Jul 13, 2010)

I haven't used up anything yet. That VO5 is holding on for dear life. I might use that and the Organix coconut conditioner tonight or tomorrow. I have a job interview tomorrow an I don't know what I am going to do with this head.


----------



## mkd (Jul 13, 2010)

I am about to wash my hair right now.  I am really tired, I need to start going to bed earlier.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 13, 2010)

im not liking my hair right now. its just blah to me. my curls dont seem like they need a boost of protein and i dont have the protein it needs on hand right now. i think it needs giovanni xtreme and i ran out. everything else is too light. so tomorrow i will pick up a tube of giovanni and deep treat with it.


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2010)

just got the Elucence line and washed with it. Shampoo smells GREAT - but 'eh, we'll see. I can say it didn't weigh my hair down, nor did it give me a reaction. 

So no I will not (after I purchase the Thermasmooth line next month) buy anything else until I use up some of this stuff. 

Oh, and Megatek....but that's it. 
& A Denman brush - but that's work related, it doesn't do so well on relaxed hair. 

yea me.


----------



## Minty (Jul 13, 2010)

Lacio Lacio - EMPTY!!!!!!! 

not going to repurchase - I bought Crece Pelo leave-in and I hope to get to it eventually


----------



## mkd (Jul 13, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> just got the Elucence line and washed with it. Shampoo smells GREAT - but 'eh, we'll see. I can say it didn't weigh my hair down, nor did it give me a reaction.
> 
> So no I will not (after I purchase the Thermasmooth line next month) buy anything else until I use up some of this stuff.
> 
> ...


 I really like both elucence poos.  

This thread made me buy some silk scrunchies
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=483726


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2010)

mkd said:


> I really like both elucence poos.
> 
> This thread made me buy some silk scrunchies
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=483726



What color pack did you get? I need some and they are so hard to find in stores around here.


----------



## mkd (Jul 13, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> What color pack did you get? I need some and they are so hard to find in stores around here.


 I got the brown color set Brownie.  If I like them, I will order a few more sets.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 14, 2010)

I spent all Tuesday morning putting in some small almost mini-twists.  I ended up washing with Shea Moisture Cleansing Poo, cowashed with Skala SB and did a quick rinse with the G3 (still scared of protein-real or fake), then DC'd overnight with Jasmine's Nourishing condish mixed with my HOT oils.  My hair came out buttery soft.

I used Mozeke for the twists- Coconut-Kokum Milk, Sweet Almond Pudding, Mango Cupuca (sp?) Holding Butter.  I'm indifferent with the actual twists but the feel of my hair has me in love.  I thought the butter was going to cause build up but I don't feel it.

I think if  I cowash again with the Skala SB and use that up I will open up one of my Moist24/7 and try that out.  I have enough of everything (cowash, DC, stylers/leave-ins), but I love variety and choices and I'm starting to feel like I'm not going to have that now.  However I refuse to buy any more hair stuff (unless SSI has a sale).


----------



## mkd (Jul 14, 2010)

I used up a vatika frosting and a moist 24/7!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to buy a Short wig human hair  I saw it on Hairsisters It was cute!

I was in Sally's yesterday and picked up a bottle of nail polish and was about to buy some shampoo, I put it down and my son said "GOOD JOB MA." I actually left out of the store with the one thing I went to get , Nail Polish.


----------



## robot. (Jul 14, 2010)

i finally got a digi camera! i haven't "had" once since maybe 2005?  i've been using my mom's POC if i absolutely had to.

i can finally update my blog with hair pics NOT taken on my webcam. 

View attachment 73026


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

i shampooed today with aphogee and the conditioned for about 5 minutes with aveda damage remedy conditioner. that conditioner has so much slip and when rinsing it left a silky feel on my hair. so today i decided to style with hair rules curly whip. i think i love this stuff. it gives curl definition like aveda be curly but be curly leave a bit of a crunch and this does not. it has such a soft hold that the front of my hair needs to be re done. but i didnt apply it in sections so tomorrow i will to see what results i get. my hair is so soft and this was all i used, no oil or anything.

is damaged remedy(aveda) protein or moisture. i used it because i was looking for a bit of a protein boost but i swear its like pure moisture for me.

robot the color of your hair is the color i want for my highlights. i want a honey blonde color all over though.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

just ordered a jar of hairveda whipped gelly. i guess ill get it in 2-3 weeks. i hate waiting.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 14, 2010)

I havent purchased anything in a long time! Just coming in here to say a quick hello.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 14, 2010)

Got my mixed green, won't be using it for a while. I tried co washing with Tresemme natural and  co washing is not working for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Girlies!

Got my mixed greens today (no cornbread tho') and I just put some on! 

Oh Yeah...I also got a nice package w/ Sof'n'free Milk & Olive Deep Treatment Packs and my Darcy's Herbal Conditioning Spritz also came today


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

hey T. thank you for the darcy's. its the perfect texture for a twist out. i cant wait to use it. and i like the smell. light but sweet. it wont overpower the vanilla leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *hey T. thank you for the darcy's.* its the perfect texture for a twist out. i cant wait to use it. and i like the smell. light but sweet. it wont overpower the vanilla leave in.


 
That's Good Che! 

I really love it. 

It makes my hair feel great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> just ordered *a jar of hairveda whipped gelly. i guess ill get it in 2-3 weeks.* i hate waiting.


 I got my Shipping Notice the same day I got the one from Christine Gant..... 

_*and i just put on some CG*_


----------



## mkd (Jul 14, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Got my mixed green, won't be using it for a while. I tried co washing with Tresemme natural and co washing is not working for me


 Ltown, I came to that conclusion about co washing as well.  I had to let it go.  It was causing too much build up in my hair and my hair was acting a fool. 

Che, I am going to have to order some HV whipped jelly fairly soon too.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

mkd, i havent had hairveda whipped gelly in a long time. i didnt reorder because i thought i could replace with afroveda pur whipped gelly but they are just not the same. afroveda has so much more hold. but hairveda whipped gelly is my first love.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey T. thank you for the darcy's. its the perfect texture for a twist out. i cant wait to use it. and i like the smell. light but sweet. it wont overpower the vanilla leave in.


 
Che, we just love that T always hooking up us sister! She send me some too, thank you!  You know I love you but now this is my 3rd Darcy product you send so you product pusha now I got to really look at the site.  T figure it out for me my hair likes aloe vera products, kind of like my Giovanni direct leave in. :reddancer:


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Che, we just love that T always hooking up us sister! She send me some too, thank you!  You know I love you but now this is my 3rd Darcy product you send so you product pusha now I got to really look at the site.  T figure it out for me my hair likes aloe vera products, kind of like my Giovanni direct leave in. :reddancer:


yes girl i love T. she is so sweet and always has kind words. and my hair loves her


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *now I got to really look at the site. T figure it out for me *


 
Awwww Thanks Ladies  You know we got to hook each other up when we can.

@ bolded: Ltown, I told you, you would like it.

It's priced 'comparable' to everything else that is out there.  I have been pleased with everything I have gotten so far.  It's a very nice line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

My Plan is to alternate between Christine Gant and My Claudie's when it arrives and will throw MT back into the mix maybe in the Fall.

Me & Ltown are going to start using M/N in the Fall.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

T, whats your first impression of mixed greens? i might purchase it next week if you two have good things to say about it.

other than that the only other things im interested in is more of hair rules products.

tonight i will massage my scalp with coconut oil and my hair with something lol. i have no idea.
i think i have a jar of vatika frosting i need to pull out and start mixing it into my conditioners and thangs lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, whats your first impression of mixed greens?* i might purchase it next week if you two have good things to say about it.


 
It's like a Light Hair Grease. 

Interesting smelling.......  Almost Bergamonty?

ETA:  It has really great ingredients.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's like a Light Hair Grease.
> 
> Interesting smelling.......*  Almost Bergamonty?*
> 
> ETA:  It has really great ingredients.


nono: but you know thats never stopped me


----------



## robot. (Jul 14, 2010)

got maybe one more use outta my oyin. i'll repurchase one weekend soon.

about to treat izzy to a deeeeep conditioning, with heat this time!  she needs it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> nono:* but you know thats never stopped me*


 
Oh  I didn't know you had a problem w/Bergamont?

It doesn't smell bad at all.  

Not Fruity or Buttercreamy or anything like that.  

A slightly 'Herbal' Scent.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh  I didn't know you had a problem w/Bergamont?
> 
> It doesn't smell bad at all.
> 
> ...


i dont like products that smell like grease. the smell of grease(like blue magic, dax) makes my stomach turn. honestly


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

@Robot.

Girl, you come up with the Funniest Stuff!


 @your new siggy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i dont like products that smell like grease. the smell of grease(like blue magic, dax) makes my stomach turn.* honestly


 
Well................ in that case, you betta' pass this time

Okay:  It's slightly _herbally_.  But In a _non-offensive_ way.

Does that help?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well................ in that case, you betta' pass this time
> 
> Okay:  It's slightly _herbally_.  But In a _non-offensive_ way.
> 
> Does that help?


if it smells better than ayurvedic oils then im good lol. that vatika oil had me like . i will never forget the time i mixed it with sitrinilla conditioner. like sweet orange farm animals


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> if it smells better than *ayurvedic oils* then im good lol. that *vatika oil* had me like . i will never forget the time i mixed it with sitrinilla conditioner. like sweet orange farm animals


 
Yeah it smells better than that HOTMESS


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

lmao but im convinced everything smells better than that oil lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lmao but im convinced everything smells better than that oil lmao.


 
I sprayed just a little Darcy's Herbal Conditioning Leave-In on.  It's a very pepperminty smell.  

Slightly intense

I can't wait to try the Peach Kernel Hair Milk! 

If it's _anything_ like the Transitioning Hair Cream, IK I'm already in LOVE


----------



## Americka (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello Ladies! I hope all of you are doing well! Although I have not posted in here in awhile, I have been faithfully using up products. In the last two days I used up a bottle of Skala G3 con and a grapeseed extract DC. I relaxed today at 9 weeks. I was trying to make it to 12 weeks, but my hair wasn't having it. I've realized I can only go 7 to 9 weeks in the spring/summer and 10 to 11 weeks in the fall/winter. I "think" I made APL. If I didn't, I'm like a millimeter away. I'm really glad you allowed me to be a part of this challenge in the early days. Thank you, ladies!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I sprayed just a little Darcy's Herbal Conditioning Leave-In on.  It's a very pepperminty smell.
> 
> Slightly intense
> 
> ...


ewwww i would have never guessed a herbal spray would smell like intense peppermint.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> Hello Ladies! I hope all of you are doing well! Although I have not posted in here in awhile, I have been faithfully using up products. In the last two days *I used up a bottle of Skala G3 con and a grapeseed extract DC. *I relaxed today at 9 weeks. I was trying to make it to 12 weeks, but my hair wasn't having it. I've realized I can only go 7 to 9 weeks in the spring/summer and 10 to 11 weeks in the fall/winter. *I "think" I made APL. If I didn't, I'm like a millimeter away. I'm really glad you allowed me to be a part of this challenge in the early days. Thank you, ladies!*


 
You are still part of this Challenge!

Congrats on making APL....even if you won't claim it, Imma Claim it for You!

Good Job on using stuff up.  Don't be a stranger over here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ewwww i would have never guessed a herbal spray would smell like intense peppermint.erplexed


 
Minty Fresh!I should go out and read it  Be right back!

ETA: Duhhh.........Peppermint Leaves are like the 2nd Ingredient!


----------



## Americka (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You are still part of this Challenge!
> 
> Congrats on making APL....even if you won't claim it, Imma Claim it for You!
> 
> Good Job on using stuff up.  Don't be a stranger over here!



Thanks, T! You have got to be the sweetest woman on earth that I never met!  I'm deep conditioning right now, but I'll know once I blow dry and flat iron. I'll try to spend more time in here, but I'm saving to buy a house. Y'all will have a sister spending house money on hair products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> Thanks, T! You have got to be the sweetest woman on earth that I never met!  I'm deep conditioning right now, but I'll know once I blow dry and flat iron. I'll try to spend more time in here, but I'm saving to buy a house. Y'all will have a sister spending house money on hair products.


 
Yeah, don't forget I got that Skala Shipment coming to you (hopefully by the End of the Month).  

That mess is soooooooooooo stinkin' heavy. 

I also think I may go back to Matrix Ceramides.erplexed  

But Imma try to Co-Wash with it First.  The smell bothers me as a final rinse, so I'll try to use it sooner rather than later in my Regi and see how that works.  

The Smell Kills evr-thang I put in my hair before & after

Another poster told me 1 bottle weighs a pound.  She was selling some on the Exchange Forum and didn't realize how heavy it is.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Minty Fresh!I should go out and read it  Be right back!
> 
> ETA: Duhhh.........Peppermint Leaves are like the 2nd Ingredient!


ok that makes sense lol. i still dont wanna smell like peppermint. thats why i stopped using carols daughter hair elixer. but i love the smell of the khoret amen oil. it smells like a relaxing day in the woods


----------



## Americka (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, don't forget I got that Skala Shipment coming to you (hopefully by the End of the Month).
> 
> That mess is soooooooooooo stinkin' heavy.
> 
> ...



You found more Skala or you cleared out your stash? You didn't like it? You see more of a difference with the Matrix?  @ all my questions! Yes, that Skala is heavy. I have mine in boxes I got on clearance after Xmas and those boxes are heavy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> You found more Skala *or you cleared out your stash?* You didn't like it? You see more of a difference with the Matrix?  @ all my questions! Yes, that Skala is heavy. I have mine in boxes I got on clearance after Xmas and those boxes are heavy.


 
I am clearing out what I have.  I'll keep some for washing out Henna.  Not sure yet.erplexed

It's fine.  It's just a little to _fragranty _as a finishing/final rinse.  (That's why Imma try to use it early in the Regi (as a co-wash) before I totally rule it out.  

I've never gotten rid of a product strictly on 'smell' but this one is pushing the envelope.  Well.....I take that back  Jane Carter, for me, was the same way.

Okay....Remember I told you I'd send you what I had in SB & AV (in my stash) I just haven't gotten around to mailing it, but trust, I will.


----------



## Americka (Jul 14, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am clearing out what I have.  I'll keep some for washing out Henna.  Not sure yet.erplexed
> 
> It's fine.  It's just a little to _fragranty _as a finishing/final rinse.  (That's why Imma try to use it early in the Regi (as a co-wash) before I totally rule it out.
> 
> ...


Oh, okay! Well, I thank you so much. Whenever you get to it is totally fine with me. I ain't hurting for Skala. 
So the scent is a little too much? Interesting. This is how the Victoria Secret con and couple of other products were for me. I wanted to try the Silicon Mix, but I remembered how you said it was too perfumey. I can't have that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2010)

Americka said:


> Oh, okay! Well, I thank you so much. Whenever you get to it is totally fine with me. I ain't hurting for Skala.
> So the scent is a little too much? Interesting. This is how the Victoria Secret con and couple of other products were for me. *I wanted to try the Silicon Mix, but I remembered how you said it was too perfumey.* I can't have that.


 
Thanks for reminding me!  That was Waaayyyyy too "Perfumey"
YUK  That was another one that _bit the dust strictly based on "smell" --Not Performance_

As I said, I will try it as an initial co-washer and then attempt to _cover it up_ with my Reconstructor, DC & Leave-In at some point.  OR....I will use it to rinse out Henna.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 14, 2010)

im so ditzy. i forgot all about my ors replenishing conditioner. i will use it tomorrow to deep condition my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2010)

My hair is acting a fool.  I don't care though. I'm walking round with the "and what?" mentality.  I finished a Komaza Intense Moisture Therapy.  I  the smell. I would hurt somebody for this stuff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ms. T  thanks for the Mixed Greens review.  Do you think it helps with itchies?  Summertime is always harsh on my scalp and the Tea Tree Oil (thanks La) isn't helping as much as I'd like.

Since I'm working this week and in twists I'm not using up much (plus I forgot today).  I may cowash these twist tomorrow or Friday.  Probably wear a twist out to the Shore on Saturday.  Going to use the Komaza Shea Butter Lotion for the SPF.


----------



## Charz (Jul 15, 2010)

What is this Mixed Greens ya'll be talkin bout. I havn't bought hair/beauty product in a minute!


----------



## mkd (Jul 15, 2010)

Americka said:


> Oh, okay! Well, I thank you so much. Whenever you get to it is totally fine with me. I ain't hurting for Skala.
> So the scent is a little too much? Interesting. This is how the Victoria Secret con and couple of other products were for me. I wanted to try the Silicon Mix, but I remembered how you said it was too perfumey. I can't have that.


 That victoria's secret gave me a headache, the scent is way too strong for me.


----------



## mkd (Jul 15, 2010)

Charz said:


> What is this Mixed Greens ya'll be talkin bout. I havn't bought hair/beauty product in a minute!


 Charz, its a Christine Gant product.  The ingredients sound amazing.  Here's the link http://www.etsy.com/listing/51555180/mixed-greens-horsetail-nettle-parsley


----------



## Charz (Jul 15, 2010)

mkd said:


> Charz, its a Christine Gant product. The ingredients sound amazing. Here's the link http://www.etsy.com/listing/51555180/mixed-greens-horsetail-nettle-parsley


 

Oh a growth aid, bah. I can't be bothered. I'm too lazy.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 15, 2010)

^^ I don't know about it working for growth, but it sure feels good on my scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 15, 2010)

So I looked around and found some conditioners that only had a little left and finished them off. Claudie's Moisturizing, PM Supercharged, Jasmines Nourishing, and a MoistPRO. I also finished a GVP AntiSnap and Komaza Moku leave in. 

Oh, that Bee Mine DC smells like Silicon Mix.


----------



## robot. (Jul 15, 2010)

i need a good moisturizer...

gonna try some bee mine or qhemet.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

ive been getting a lot of compliments on my hair today. i co washed with the rest of that lavender vanilla kbb deep conditioner and i left most of it in. and then i sectioned my hair lazily and applied hair rules curly whip. i then put on my towel for 10 minutes and then diffused for 5 minutes and then let it air dry the rest. it looked so good but i couldnt leave it alone so i slicked one side and the back up and its like piled oon top of my head lop sided but its so cute lol.

so i finished kbb deep conditioner. i have another half full bottle left that i will pull out to finish next week and then im back to using giovanni sas conditioner. and then im basically out of co wash conditioners lol. this weekend i will purchase another liter of aussie moist and maybe some tresseme conditioner to try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ms. T thanks for the Mixed Greens review. Do you think it helps with itchies?*


 
She has a very thorough explanation of the product on the Esty site.  Surprisingly, I don't have an 'itchy' scalp.

Mixed Greens feels very good & soothing and extremely 'lightweight'.  For Me, it has such great ingredients.....it was worth a try. 

If I get "growth" wonderful.  But I always like to keep a 'grease' around whether it's Mizani Nighttime, HV Almond Glaze, Black & Bossie...so I like these types of products.

I like it.  It's light enough (even in this heat) and the non-lasting smell is very non-offensive.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

i think im really liking this leaving conditioner in thing. i wont be doing it with every conditioner but mainly my natural conditioner, esp. if i ever run out of kbb hair milk. which i doubt will ever happen lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

IK, IK, IK !  I Hate Running to the Post Office, but Imma see if there is any 'interest' in my Skala.

They will definitely have to pay for Postage & Product.

It's too heavy to offer any type of 'discounts' and they pay hafta' purchase at least 3 before I'll consider shipping.

I'll see if there is any interest out there!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

T, there will def. be interest. and i doubt they will care about paying full price because not everyone can find it locally.
good luck with the sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

chebaby said:


> T, there will def. be interest. and i doubt they will care about paying full price because not everyone can find it locally.
> good luck with the sale.


 
I just hate running to the P.O.  I wish somebody would buy them all


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just hate running to the P.O.  I wish somebody would buy them all


i know how you feel lol. why dont you sell the whole thing as one? im sure someone will snatch it up.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 15, 2010)

I finished a shescentit banana brûlée today. It won't be a repurchase . I started using a NTM shampoo today and I like it a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

OT:  I just looked at the Exchange Forum and some one else is selling a Bunch of Skala!

I still hope mine manages to sell.  If not, I'll stick to my co-washing plan.erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Jul 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK, IK, IK ! I Hate Running to the Post Office, but Imma see if there is any 'interest' in my Skala.
> 
> They will definitely have to pay for Postage & Product.
> 
> ...


 
 you still have alot? I thought you sold your last big lot to Amerika! I truly understand running to post office especially after the sell you just had.  Aren't they having a meetup near you are you going?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> OT: I just looked at the Exchange Forum and some one else is selling a Bunch of Skala!
> 
> I still hope mine manages to sell. If not, I'll stick to my co-washing plan.erplexed


 
I think you should also go to the skala thread and let folks know, some may not go to the exchange thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *you still have alot? I thought you sold your last big lot to Amerika! I truly understand running to post office especially after the sell you just had.* Aren't they having a meetup near you are you going?


 
No...Americka is SB.  

And I think I have 1 FC for her in there too.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> No...Americka is SB.
> 
> And I think I have 1 FC for her in there too.


 
I just check the skala thread, Barbie83 is looking for ceramide conditioner and she in Cincy, OH.


----------



## mkd (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey ladies!!!  I think I am going to straighten my hair tomorrow and use my sedu for the first time even though I have had it for a year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I just check the skala thread, Barbie83 is looking for ceramide conditioner and she in Cincy, OH.


 
She wants to do a _"trade"_ Imma pm her my Thread anyway!

Dang Ltown...Imma have to pay you commission.

Thanks Girl!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 15, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> She wants to do a _"trade"_ Imma pm her my Thread anyway!
> 
> Dang Ltown...Imma have to pay you commission.
> 
> Thanks Girl!


 

 You've already have so many time. Oh there is another skala thread, let me go find it.

Here it is
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=483592


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a prospective buyer for 4....let's see if she buys!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## chebaby (Jul 15, 2010)

my co worker just said i look like side show bob. i was about to cut him but then just started laughing bastid.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 15, 2010)

maybe you ladies can help me. Im in culinary school and I have to wear a commis. Its a white hat and Im afraid that my jbco and other oils will stain it! what can/should I do?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2010)

nobody has been here all day????? for shame

anywho i co washed today with giovanni sas conditioner and i should be finished tomorrow. i then styled my hair with darcy's daily leave in and sunshine. my puff looks so nice today. i dont know how i ever forgot about sunshine but im pulling it back out and when im finished with my sample i will purchase the 8oz size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Che!

Girl, I just got home from a Pedi! What's Up?  Didn't get any packages today. 

That kinda bummed me out...

Anyway, I decided to do my hair tommorrow a.m. instead of tonight.  It's too late for all them steps.  And You Know I Absolutely REFUSE to go to bed with Wet Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> maybe you ladies can help me. Im in culinary school and I have to wear a commis. Its a white hat and *Im afraid that my jbco and other oils will stain it! what can/should I do?*


 
Switch to another product (that doesn't 'stain') and leave the JBCO for another time.  OR, wear a plastic cap under your hat.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Che!
> 
> Girl, I just got home from a Pedi! What's Up?  Didn't get any packages today.
> 
> ...


*
* lmao yea i know you hate the wet hair and plastic cap. when im sleep im not caring about a plastic cap
i think i want to deep condition this weekend with ors replenishing pak. i havent used it in a long while. i know you are not too fond of that conditioner either T


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Switch to another product (that doesn't 'stain') and leave the JBCO for another time.  OR, wear a plastic cap under your hat.


i wanted to answer but then i thought all oils stain maybe im wrong. no wait, coconut oil may not stain. but its much light than jbco. not the same feel at all.


----------



## mkd (Jul 16, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> maybe you ladies can help me. Im in culinary school and I have to wear a commis. Its a white hat and Im afraid that my jbco and other oils will stain it! what can/should I do?


 Can you wear a silk scarf underneath the commis?  

Hi ladies! I am about to rollerset and then flat iron.  I don't even know why I am doing this, its so hot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2010)

I just sprayed some Karkady Tea Mist on and a little DB Hair Cream.  I am at the last wee bit (so I might as well say)......

I used up 1 bottle of DB Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream.  Have a back-up.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2010)

i cant wait to put some sunshine in my hair tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to put some sunshine in my hair tonight.


 
Any idea: When you will _try_ the DB Tucuma?


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2010)

i think i may use it for a twist out on sunday over the darcys daily leave in.


----------



## mkd (Jul 16, 2010)

My HV came yesterday.  That was really fast. Brownie, I am sending you a box sometime this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i think i may use it for a twist out on sunday over the darcys daily leave in.*


 
Sounds good.  I really like this product.  If I wore my Hair out, I would just love the results from it.

But it works well under the wig too.  It's a wonderful DB.

My HV Postal Status says "DELIVERED" but I don't have any HV 

I am calling the P.O. 1st thing in the a.m.

My DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk says shipped.

No telling where my AV is  And it's too soon for Claudie's.  

She's close-by, so it shouldn't take that long

*I need packages*I'm having withdrawls......


----------



## chebaby (Jul 16, 2010)

T, im sending you a box you should get early next week.
i know what you mean about not getting packages. now that everything is at target i feel like i dont need to order much and thats a bummer lmao.

i think tonight im going to try a bantu knot out with miss jessies curly meringue. its the weekend so if it looks a hot mess i will just co wash it out.


----------



## mkd (Jul 16, 2010)

My target still does not have kinky curly and neither does my whole foods.  If I can't get it next week, I am going to just buy a bottle of Aveda Be Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2010)

mkd said:


> *My HV came yesterday.* That was really fast. Brownie, I am sending you a box sometime this week.


 
I am calling the Post Office first thing in the morning!  I want my Sitrinillah!


----------



## Day36 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Ive been mia. Finally signed a new lease. And, can relax a bit. woot woot. I havent used up anything new.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey ladies, I was busy yesterday running errands. Nothing new still have yet to get a twist/braidout I like just wearing puff. It is really too hot to have my hair out anyway. I'm shipping so goody to my niece so my stash will be going down. 

IDareT did you get rid of your skala?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *IDareT did you get rid of your skala?*


 
Still working on it Girlerplexed  Coupla' Offers No Cash I did sell 4 the other night.

Doing my hair now.  Wanted to get it done early.  So far, haven't used up a thang and prolly won't.

Waiting on the P.O. to open so I can find out what they did with my HV


----------



## Ltown (Jul 17, 2010)

Any natural use ouidad products? A friend use it and her hair is shine and curly. She gave me a little to try. I co wash on dry hair and it works not waxy feeling so that maybe the key to cowashing for me. I tried the sample and so far it's curly but I'm waiting for it to dry. My hair takes forever to dry.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 17, 2010)

chebaby said:


> nobody has been here all day????? for shame
> 
> anywho i co washed today with giovanni sas conditioner and i should be finished tomorrow. i then styled my hair with darcy's daily leave in and sunshine. my puff looks so nice today. i dont know how i ever forgot about sunshine but im pulling it back out and when im finished with my sample i will purchase the 8oz size.


 
HELLO Ladies 
I actually was and am still in the car traveling to Florida. I colored my hair, messing up a very nice rollerset mind you. Wearing my Vera Half wig, flat ironed the front and I am wear a claw head band with satin wrap on it in a brown color.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2010)

I finished a Millcreek Keratin this morning. Not sure that I have a backup but I do have quite a few protein condishes so I'm good for a minute.  

I'm waiting on Oyin, Sunshine & Claudie's. Oyin & Sunshine shipped quick. Something is over at the condo office. I think it's Oyin & Sunshine.


----------



## mkd (Jul 17, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Any natural use ouidad products? A friend use it and her hair is shine and curly. She gave me a little to try. I co wash on dry hair and it works not waxy feeling so that maybe the key to cowashing for me. I tried the sample and so far it's curly but I'm waiting for it to dry. My hair takes forever to dry.


 Ltown, I used ouidad many many years ago.  I used the shampoo, conditioner and they had a curl ehancing gel.  It was just ok to me.  It is pricey and I wasn't that impressed with the results.  I think I ditched it after 6 months or so.


----------



## mkd (Jul 17, 2010)

I rollerset my hair last night.  Its a lot longer than I was expecting but my ends need a trim bad.  I honestly am no longer really caught up in length.  Since I am liking my hair better curly, the length doesn't matter as much to me anymore.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> Ltown, I used ouidad many many years ago. I used the shampoo, conditioner and they had a curl ehancing gel. It was just ok to me. It is pricey and I wasn't that impressed with the results. I think I ditched it after 6 months or so.


 
Mkd, the verdict after it dried was not good it did not give me the look I wanted. I want my curls elongated so I'll probably need to flexi rod my hair and get under the dryer. I'm might try that tomorrow if I'm not too tired.  I suck at flexi rod


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2010)

I tracked down my Box at the P.O.!  They even put me on the phone with the Carrier! 

Ya'll She was so nervous! I wonder how I was soundin' 

She 'thought' she had delivered it to the wrong address.

She ended up tracking it down and brought it to my door. 

So, I have my BabyDaddy Sitrinillah.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2010)

Checked into it and it is the Oyin that is at the condo office. I think I will have to pick up the Sunshine at the p.o. if it doesn't fit in my mail box bc it is supposedly being delivered today.

Natural ladies--I'm looking for curl enhancing sprays that are natural. Tired of leaving conditioner in and I don't want to use my gels although they are natural. I may end up going that route eventually but don't want to start there.  I would love to just spray and go. TIA.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2010)

Messing with that damn Hits & Misses thread I found this:
http://botanicalspirits.com/HairBotanicShop.php?view=productListPage&category=6


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think I might use SitriNillah to deep condition tonight. It's really hot here today, and ridiculously humid, so I'll be doing my hair around 2am or so. 

I don't think I'll use anything up later. I used up the stuff that was almost finished last week. Maybe a tube of Cerarepair or Smooth Express.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 17, 2010)

Hello ladies
I colored a tiny section of my hair today and I really like the color it turned out. I may color my whole head in about two weeks maybe.
I then co washed with a pack of ors replenishing conditioner which my hair doesn't seems to like anymore. I also used up my Giovanni sas conditioner so to replace it I purchased suave coconut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2010)

Well Chicas!

My Afroveda Shipped!  My Darcy's Shipped and..............

I bought some Amaka: ChocoLatte Deep Conditioner and Flax Hair Cream in Peach....so we'll see.

No more Natural Handmade Conditioners for me for a while. 

I don't want to get too top heavy in those that I can't use them up by Fall.


----------



## mkd (Jul 17, 2010)

Those amaka products sounds so yummy T!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2010)

mkd said:


> *Those amaka products sounds so yummy T!!*


 
Girl.......... did you look at them on Esty?

RedC told me she'd send me a 'sample' but I knew I'd need my own in Full Sizes. 

She Loves the one(s) she's tried.


*that was very, very sweet of her tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies:  Hope everyone's day is off to a pleasant start.

OT:  Still foolin' around w/this Skala.  Maybe I'll sell the rest of it this week.  

I finished up my DB Transitioning Hair Cream, so I think I will start to use the Milk & Olive this week under the Heat Trap.  i.e. Wig.

I went to dinner last night with a business associate (no wig).  I felt like a new woman.  Less Confined.

I need to Henna.  So, that will be my project this coming wash-day.  I need to write out my Regi.  

I'll use up 1 jar of Sitrinillah.  (My very 1st Jar).  I have a coupla' more as back-ups chillin' in the Fridge.:lovedrool:  

My Honey Child Honey Hair Mask will go into Rotation as my 3rd DC'er.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning 

I woke up and Combed my Hair lachen: My Vera Outre Hair) and Me likey. I fell asleep yesterday @ around 7pm only to wake up this morning. I told my husband i must have been tired. 

I think for now I can consider myself detoxed (with buying things  ). The drive isn't there anymore. But I still love to do my hair, I am sad because I am now missing those 2 inches  I have made up my mind I will do my Split Ender Every Other month but definitely right before I get a relaxer month so that the scissors don't even come out! HUH


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh yes On friday I used up a Box of Hair Color and finished one 16oz container of Ion Clarifying Shampoo  Yeah!

I have about 5 more hair colors to go 
and 2 more bottle of Ion Clarifying Shampoo


----------



## Ltown (Jul 18, 2010)

Good Morning ladies! 
Hope everyone had a good weekend. I've been busy bridal shower, reception back/back. The couple got married 8 mths ago but had their gathering this weekend.  I'll be doing my hair today don't know what yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Ya'll.  I pulled out the Milk & Olive........Brownie was right.........It smells/feels so good. 

I will use this for the next few weeks as my moisturizing treatment.  It says _Milk & Olive_ Protein.  I am hoping the "Olive" will balance out the Milk Protein(s).  I'm sure it's lightweight tho'.

It's Very moisturizing....


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm cutting out poo so I gotta get to a meet up soon to unload this stuff or actually start shipping stuff. We shall see .

Ya'll I am so confuddled by layering products and having this little bit of hair . I think I've told ya'll before that the simplest things are hard for me sometimes. I've never had an issue with build up and I don't want it now.  So I've been watching youtube (another addiction) and I have some ideas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *I'm cutting out poo *so I gotta get to a meet up soon to unload this stuff or actually start shipping stuff. We shall see .


 
I think, for Me, this was one of the Best Decisions I've made for my hair. 

_*the only time I use it is to remove build-up.*_


----------



## Ltown (Jul 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I'm cutting out poo so I gotta get to a *meet up* soon to unload this stuff or actually start shipping stuff. We shall see .
> 
> 
> So we'll see you in August?? I may need some of that poo. What you got??


----------



## Ltown (Jul 18, 2010)

Poo with Jasmine nourshing and steaming with 10n1.  Steamer have been acting up, use some vinegar/water (thanks IDareT) so far it working.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Shay72 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cutting out poo so I gotta get to a *meet up* soon to unload this stuff or actually start shipping stuff. We shall see .
> ...


----------



## Day36 (Jul 18, 2010)

urm,  shay, if you have any hv amala cream rinse too, id be willing to make a deal for that n the amala  Let me know if youre going to part with anything. 


PS: you have me wanting to bc. what is I gon do?


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 18, 2010)

hello ladies  
so these past 2 days, I miss my long hair and I am ready to have my huge fro back 
I also want to shop!! lol..I am trying to be good and tell myself I need to use up what I have.
but i want to try the new darcy's products, more amaka,sigh....

@Day36: hello mama  hope all is well. BC when you're ready and when that moment comes, you'll know  or you can do like my sis who didnt' really do a big chop, she cut gradually the relaxed ends


----------



## Day36 (Jul 18, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies
> so these past 2 days, I miss my long hair and I am ready to have my huge fro back
> I also want to shop!! lol..I am trying to be good and tell myself I need to use up what I have.
> but i want to try the new darcy's products, more amaka,sigh....
> ...



Hey Red! I miss you lady. how are you?  How are you liking the second bc?


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 18, 2010)

I miss you too  can't wait for the next makeup show so we can hang out! I'll come more prepared. I love the second big chop! It is so much more liberating than the first one! 
Today it has been raining nonstop and I miss my long hair b/c on rainy days, I'll do a pre-poo, poo,deep conditioning, twists...a relaxing time..oh well..I guess I could use that time to catch a movie or play the sims  how is your hair doing?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2010)

Day36 said:


> urm,  shay, if you have any hv amala cream rinse too, id be willing to make a deal for that n the amala  Let me know if youre going to part with anything.
> 
> 
> PS: you have me wanting to bc. what is I gon do?


 
Okay um...yeah I ain't giving up no Amala Cream Rinse . I can send you the Amala Shampoo and I will pm you the names of the poo bars I have and I can send the ones you want. I don't need any money.  

Like Red says you will know when it is time to bc . If length is important to you I say wait as long as you can bc shrinkage is no joke.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2010)

hey everyone
i saw inception yesterday and i have to say it is one of the best movies ive ever seen.

back to hair. i really think i am going to dye my hair today. the color i have is dark and lovely light golden blonde. if i end up hating the color then tomorrow after school and before work i will pick up a semi chocolate brown or black color. i have really been going back and forth between going lighter or going darker. to me it makes sense to go lighter first.

also today i will be shampooing with carols daughter tui, detangling with oyin honey hemp and i may leave that in and twist with darcys tacuma butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> back to hair. *i really think i am going to dye my hair today. the color i have is dark and lovely light golden blonde. if i end up hating the color then tomorrow after school and before work i will pick up a semi chocolate brown or black color.* *i have really been going back and forth between going lighter or going darker. to me it makes sense to go lighter first.*


 
You must keep us posted Che!  Can't wait to hear your results.  Sounds nice.


----------



## Day36 (Jul 18, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> I miss you too  can't wait for the next makeup show so we can hang out! I'll come more prepared. I love the second big chop! It is so much more liberating than the first one!
> Today it has been raining nonstop and I miss my long hair b/c on rainy days, I'll do a pre-poo, poo,deep conditioning, twists...a relaxing time..oh well..I guess I could use that time to catch a movie or play the sims  how is your hair doing?



It's been going. Im kinda getting tired of wet bunning. :/ 



Shay72 said:


> Okay um...yeah I ain't giving up no Amala Cream Rinse . I can send you the Amala Shampoo and I will pm you the names of the poo bars I have and I can send the ones you want. I don't need any money.
> 
> Like Red says you will know when it is time to bc . If length is important to you I say wait as long as you can bc shrinkage is no joke.



Thanks Shay! I'll be waiting.

Here's a hair pic.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2010)

ok so i have the color in my hair now. the smell is giving me a terrible headache. but anyway i will rinse it out, use the conditioner thsst comes with it, shampoo, condition with a pack of palmers coconut protein conditioner for 30 minutes and then i dont know if i want to follow up with kbb mask, oyin honey hemp or aveda drt.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2010)

oh and i forgot to add that i plan on giving myself a good dusting after the color too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> ok so i have the color in my hair now. the smell is giving me a terrible headache. but anyway i will rinse it out, use the conditioner thsst comes with it, shampoo, condition with a pack of palmers coconut protein conditioner for 30 minutes and then i dont know if i want to follow up with kbb mask, oyin honey hemp or aveda drt.


 
Since Color tends to be very drying (especially going lighter) make sure you DC with something Super Moisturizing!

You'll need to up your moisture until you get a 'feel' for what your lighter hair likes.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks T. im going to rinse this protein out in a few and use oyin hh which is th most moisturizing conditioner i have. i think i might use that up today and i will repurchase another bottle within the next 2 weeks when i take a trip to the baltimore store.

so far it doesnt seems like my texture has suffered do im thankful for that. i really didnt want any loosening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanks T. im going to rinse this protein out in a few and use oyin hh which is th most moisturizing conditioner i have. i think i might use that up today and i will repurchase another bottle within the next 2 weeks when i take a trip to the baltimore store.
> 
> so far it doesnt seems like my texture has suffered do im thankful for that. i really didnt want any loosening.


 
Can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## mkd (Jul 18, 2010)

Che, I bet your hair came out really pretty! 

Day, your hair is beautiful. 

I have had a headache for the past 2 days.  I really wish it would go away.  

If whole goods doesn't have my KCKT today tomorrow, I am going to be pissed.  I only have like 1/4 of a bottle left.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 18, 2010)

chebaby said:


> hey everyone
> *i saw inception yesterday* and i have to say it is one of the best movies ive ever seen.



 I saw it on Friday night! It was really good! 

Why, why, why do folks see like 4 empty rows and sit in the 2 seats right next to us????? Why??


----------



## Charz (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies! I've been busy, I know. Hee hee.

Right now I am under the steamer with Redken Extreme Deep Fuel and Mozeke Carrot Protein Mask.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2010)

ok after deep conditioning my hair, it feels great. at first i was worried because detangling was a nightmare and my hair felt rough. my hair isnt as light as i wanted but it looks great. i left about an inch of roots because i hate light color all over, i like the 2 toned look.

im not going to twist tonight because i have to study and get some things straightend out because tomorrow is my final.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck on that final tomorrow, Che!!! 

Although, I'm sure you'll ace it!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

From Afroveda:


[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times,serif]*Save 15%* [/FONT] If you are low on hair butters or  are interested in trying our new B.A.R.E. line of natural products, now  is the time to buy! Be sure to enter code *BARE-BUTTERS15OFF *during  checkout. 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Offer Expires: July  23, 2010 (midnight EST)*[/FONT]


----------



## mkd (Jul 19, 2010)

Whole Foods still doesn't have KCKT!  Are they serious??????


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 19, 2010)

Is this the alleged "U1B1"...
Hey friends that live in the PC!!! 
Missed you guys! But my pockets didn't... 
Off to read on what I should buy now..


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Is this the alleged "U1B1"...
> Hey friends that live in the PC!!!
> Missed you guys! But my pockets didn't...
> Off to read on what I should buy now..


 
Wow welcome  back!


----------



## mkd (Jul 19, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Is this the alleged "U1B1"...
> Hey friends that live in the PC!!!
> Missed you guys! But my pockets didn't...
> Off to read on what I should buy now..


 Welcome back.  Your avatar is beautiful!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello, 
I haven't bought anything! Believe these people tried to sell me another Timeshare PLEase it was so Easy for me to Say NO! I wrote it down and when she asked so what do you think yes, I SLID HER THE POST IT with the HUMUNGOID <--- Yeah made up, But the post it said: 

*NO* 

THe MR. was ready to strike a deal I am LIKE I DON"T care if it came with two baby goats one cow and 2 lepricons!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2010)

mkd said:


> Whole Foods still doesn't have KCKT! Are they serious??????


 
Mkd, we don't have any in my Target either.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Is this the alleged "U1B1"...
> Hey friends that live in the PC!!!
> Missed you guys! But my pockets didn't...
> Off to read on what I should buy now..


heeeeeeyyyyyy girl. how you been.
i missed you
dont forget to tell us what you plan to buy


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

hey everyone. im still loving my color today. its a little dry so tomorrow i plan on deep conditioning with kbb hair mask.

hmmm i want to partake in afroveda sale but i dont feel like waiting forever for my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

I just rubbed a little Mixed Greens in to soothe my scalp.  The smell is almost therapuetic/relaxingly herbal.  

So, I'm sure it will help me relax after a long, hot day.

I am flying through that 4oz Jar.  _*hisses...it should be bigger_*

OT:  Hi OH FABULOUS ONE!  That siggy is Bangin'.:Flahsssss  You look totally Cute.

I have another package the P.O. didn't leave.  I think it's my Afroveda!  

I am getting frustrated with my Mail lately.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Is this the alleged "U1B1"...
> Hey friends that live in the PC!!!
> Missed you guys! But my pockets didn't...
> Off to read on what I should buy now..



Hey, fab! Welcome back to the 'alleged' U1B1!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

there really isnt anything i want. i purchase a strawberry coconut confidence from peaceloveandsunshine and still waiting on my hairveda whipped gelly from last week but thats it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> *I just rubbed a little Mixed Greens in to soothe my scalp*.  The smell is almost therapuetic/relaxingly herbal.
> 
> ...



It is soothing, isn't it?? Makes my scalp feel so good. 
(I would say something else but I won't )

So, none of us are getting any Afroveda on sale? No butters or B.A.R.E.?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *So, none of us are getting any Afroveda on sale? No butters or B.A.R.E.? *


 
I'm waiting on my Ashlii Now.  I'm pretty sure that's what's trying to get delivered by the Mailman. 

I just don't know why they don't leave it on the steps.

Imma pass.  I've been giving all my money to _Lawdy Miss Claudie_ lately


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm waiting on my Ashlii Now.  I'm pretty sure that's what's trying to get delivered by the Mailman.
> 
> I just don't know why they don't leave it on the steps.
> 
> Imma pass.  *I've been giving all my money to Lawdy Miss Claudie lately*


ive noticed that and i am patiently waiting for the reviews because the names of her products sounds so


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm waiting on my Ashlii Now.  I'm pretty sure that's what's trying to get delivered by the Mailman.
> 
> I just don't know why they don't leave it on the steps.
> 
> Imma pass.  I've been giving all my money to *Lawdy Miss Claudie* lately





I can't wait for you to try her stuff!! I think on Wed. I'll use her protein and then DC with the Moisturizing DC, with a nice Honeysuckle rinse to top it off. 

I want to try Aveda Smooth Infusion and Dry Remedy...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *I can't wait for you to try her stuff!! I think on Wed. I'll use her protein and then DC with the Moisturizing DC, with a nice Honeysuckle rinse to top it off.*


 
I got: 

2 Jars of the Revitalizing Temple Balm _*using it on crown*_
1 Protein Conditioner
1 Satin Hair Milk
1 Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
1 Honeysuckle Cream Rinse
1 Ends Insurance #1


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 19, 2010)

USE 1 BUy 1 USe 1 buy 1 ladies, I see alot of buying and not alot of using 

I am going to start FINING some of you for this!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

well i just purchased some shoes online, ive never done that before so i hope they fit.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> USE 1 BUy 1 USe 1 buy 1 ladies, I see alot of buying and not alot of using
> 
> I am going to start FINING some of you for this!



Sorry, J!!! 

I'm going to finish a Garnier Sleek & Shine serum this week and a Motions CPR so can I get something then???


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 19, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Wow welcome back!


 


mkd said:


> Welcome back. Your avatar is beautiful!


 


chebaby said:


> heeeeeeyyyyyy girl. how you been.
> i missed you
> dont forget to tell us what you plan to buy


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I just rubbed a little Mixed Greens in to soothe my scalp. The smell is almost therapuetic/relaxingly herbal.
> 
> ...


 


Brownie518 said:


> Hey, fab! Welcome back to the 'alleged' U1B1!!


 
Heyyyyyyy ladies!!!
Thank you! The pic is from the wedding day.. remind me to tell yall about that adventure one day...

On my list to buy:

Morrocanoil Poo/Con (BOUGHT)
Shescentit Okra Reconstructor (and I hate Okra.. well unless its fried) 
Hairveda Acai (?) Phyto Conditioner (I'll wait 10 years for it)
Hamadi Products
And what's up with this Skala...

I have been using Pureology stuff and origins and alterna thanks to the kit IDT sent me back in the day!!!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> USE 1 BUy 1 USe 1 buy 1 ladies, I see alot of buying and not alot of using
> 
> I am going to start FINING some of you for this!


 
PJ pusha IDareT!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Heyyyyyyy ladies!!!
> Thank you! The pic is from the wedding day.. remind me to tell yall about that adventure one day...
> 
> On my list to buy:
> ...



I hate Okra in all its forms, but I love this conditioner 

 BJs not having a sale so you should get that Acai soon enough...


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 19, 2010)

Ltown said:


> PJ pusha IDareT!


 

 

Put those credit cards down, I am now locking your computers up no more CHECK OUT, NO more SUMIT NOW, NO More ENTER COUPON CODE HERE 

NO More - Only $23.99 more to go for free shipping
No More - Today is the last day tomorrow prices will go back to regular! LOL


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 19, 2010)

Why does that Afroveda code gotta be so long ? I don't want to order anything but still...

I finished Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee yesterday. I have two backups but I'm trying Knot Today now. Picked up my Oyin and Sunshine arrived today.

 Fab!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Why does that Afroveda code gotta be so long ? I don't want to order anything but still...*
> 
> I finished Qhemet's Cocoa Detangling Ghee yesterday. I have two backups but I'm trying Knot Today now. Picked up my Oyin and Sunshine arrived today.
> 
> Fab!



Shay, we are >>here<< on that one!!!  I thought the same thing!! 

 Where's my Sunshine? I can't wait to try the Coconut Confidence. That Sweet Pea Papaya Sunshine smells !!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 19, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got:
> 
> 2 Jars of the Revitalizing Temple Balm _*using it on crown*_
> 1 Protein Conditioner
> ...


 
Whose products are these????


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Whose products are these????


i think those are from Claudies.


----------



## mkd (Jul 19, 2010)

Che, I am glad your color came out nice. 

Fab, I love the HV acai phyto conditioner!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

thanx mkd. im glad too. and actually surprised
you make me want to put in an order for hairveda, but i wont.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx mkd. im glad too. and actually surprised
> you make me want to put in an order for hairveda, but i wont.


 
Where are the pics for the hair????
off to find this "claudies"...

MKD that conditioner is as GOOD as GONE... I needed to order some more soap anyway from HV. That doesn't take forever. But I love her soap.


----------



## mkd (Jul 19, 2010)

chebaby said:


> thanx mkd. im glad too. and actually surprised
> you make me want to put in an order for hairveda, but i wont.


 



*fabulosity* said:


> Where are the pics for the hair????
> off to find this "claudies"...
> 
> MKD that conditioner is as GOOD as GONE... I needed to order some more soap anyway from HV. That doesn't take forever. But I love her soap.


 My order from the last sale only took 2 weeks to get here I am going to place another order fairly soon and try the 24/7 pro.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

did yall know that kbb hair butter and hair cream is now $18? wasnt it just $16 last week? maybe im trippin.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 19, 2010)

Imma have to keep this Cutie Juice out of my line of sight bc all I want to do is shake it up .


----------



## chebaby (Jul 19, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Imma have to keep this Cutie Juice out of my line of sight bc all I want to do is shake it up .


lmao when i first saw that i wanted it so bad and then i was like i cannot believe she is selling water and oil. knowing her i bet it smells good though.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lmao when i first saw that i wanted it so bad and then i was like i cannot believe she is selling water and oil. *knowing her i bet it smells good though*.



Sure does!!  I got some in a 'package' she offered and gave it to my sister. She uses it all over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Ladies!

I hope you all have a wonderful 'productive' day. 

I'm almost done with my DB Tucuma Hair Butter. _*i love that stuff*_ Will repurchase it at some point.  Not right away.

Hopefully, the P.O. will leave my package on the Porch.  They are killing me with jacking up my packages _lately_.

Will Henna/Indigo this weekend.  Don't know if it will be Friday or Saturday...it's so time consuming.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

Coming out of lurker mode.  Between work and the weekend at the Shore I am exhausted.  I had planned to get up early today and henna before a lunch outing with coworkers but that didn't happen maybe tomorrow evening.  I used up a Hibiscus powder for the henna and will use up some cheapie condish to rinse it out.

Haven't used up anything and haven't bought anything since 4th of July week.  I'm set on condish and leave-ins for months.  I am contemplating the Mixed Greens but it won't be until August or September until I do.

Bout to cowash with Skala SB (maybe use up) and quick rinse with the G3.  This combo has been working well for the couple of cowashes I've done recently.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome back Fab and congrats on your wedding!!

Day-your hair is growing quick.  How long have you gone without a relaxer?

Shay- glad you are having fun with your hair.  You are using up some stuff girl!!  Keep experimenting you will find out what works best.  It is definitely trial & error.

JJ- Get 'em Girl!! Some (who will remain nameless) are acting a fool in here.  Cut up them cards.

T-glad you have taken the wig off and enjoyed your hair.  Thanks for the different reviews.  Looking forward to the new ones.

Che-glad the color came out great and that you love it.  Can we possibly get a pic? Please

Mkd-  Sorry about the KCKT shortage.  I'll check my Whole foods and Target this week.  If I find it I'll send it to you.

Red, Brownie, Natura, Fattyfat, Brownbetty, and the rest of the Ladies of U1B1 hope you are well and using up that Stash!!


----------



## mkd (Jul 20, 2010)

That's so sweet Vonnie.  Whole foods told me they should get a shipment in wednesday or friday I think.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> That's so sweet Vonnie.  Whole foods told me they should get a shipment in wednesday or friday I think.



I'll be by the Whole Foods today and I'll look any way.  Who can have too much KCKT


----------



## mkd (Jul 20, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'll be by the Whole Foods today and I'll look any way. Who can have too much KCKT


 Thanks!!! I have learned my lesson, I will never be without 2 full bottles again.


----------



## Charz (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Fab!!!!!

I used up my last HV acai conditioner. I am not gonna repurchase cuz I still have a gallon of the moist 24/7 conditioner and I only wash and detangle my hair every two weeks.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 20, 2010)

mkd said:


> Thanks!!! I have learned my lesson, I will never be without 2 full bottles again.



Girl!! All they had was 1/2 a tester bottle.  ALL the KCKT was gone.  They had plenty of the Spritz, Come Clean, and KCCC.

KC needs to get on their game with the KT being out of stock everywhere.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2010)

i wonder if they are always out of stock because they are filling targets.

i want to try and keep at least 1 bottle at all times too.

i co washed with suave coconut and styled with darcys daily leave in and TW foam. my hair feels good but looks a mess lol. i have a puff but the wind blew it all over the place.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Ladies:

My AV came today and my DB.  I am still waiting on GOOD GOLLY Ms. Claudie's. 

I got an e-mail from her today.  She is almost ready to ship!

I just applied a little Darcy's Tucuma Butter & sealed with a little Hempseed Oil and my Prettywrap.  

I have about 1-2 uses left of the Butter.  Love It!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2010)

FYI:  KBB is having 10% off the Entire Store.......................


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> FYI:  KBB is having 10% off the Entire Store.......................


i MIGHT used that to stock up on the hair cream. im a little pissy that the price went up. $2 is a lot.


----------



## mkd (Jul 20, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Girl!! All they had was 1/2 a tester bottle. ALL the KCKT was gone. They had plenty of the Spritz, Come Clean, and KCCC.
> 
> KC needs to get on their game with the KT being out of stock everywhere.


 I don't understand how KC isn't making enough product to keep up with the demand.  Maybe Che is right about trying to fill all the targets.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i MIGHT used that to stock up on the hair cream.* im a little pissy that the price went up. $2 is a lot.*


 
Girl, Who You Tellin'???  $2.00 is alot!  

Imma leave her alone for a minute.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 20, 2010)

when I get back home I will wash, DC and do the whole shebang. My younger sisters have the key, so they have basically locked me out. I will use up a Rt 66 poo tonight and probably a conditioner, I'm just not sure which one it is.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2010)

i forgot i was supposed to deep condition my hair last night lol. maybe i will do it tomorrow. i really need to remember to start deep conditioning more often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i forgot i was supposed to deep condition my hair last night lol. maybe i will do it tomorrow. *i really need to remember to start deep conditioning more often.*


 
Girl.....:lovedrool: I love my Deep Conditioning Sessions!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....:lovedrool: I love my Deep Conditioning Sessions!


me too. i just dont do it as often as i used to. and i almost never use heat any more. my poor head of hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> me too. i just dont do it as often as i used to. and i almost never use heat any more. my poor head of hair


 
I will probably DC with Curl Junkie Honey Hibiscus during my next DC Treatment on Friday.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will probably DC with Curl Junkie Honey Hibiscus during my next DC Treatment on Friday.


i have that conditioner too but ive only used it once since ive had it.
but when i want to deep condition i usually go to kbb hair mask. its my fave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i have that conditioner too but ive only used it once since ive had it.
> but when i want to deep condition *i usually go to kbb hair mask. its my fave.*


 
I have that Masque too, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2010)

I finished HV's Hydrasilica Spritz for which I have a million back ups. I also finished a DB's Pumpkin Condish. I have two back ups for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies..........

I should finish up my DB Tucuma Hair Butter today.  No back-ups but will repurchase at some point.  

Waiting on my Claudie's, Christine Gant and Amaka Creations to ship!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Morning, I can't wait until the first week of August, IdareT are you still sporting your Wigs? how does it feel? How long is it?

I am going to be wearing It's A Wig Cap Delia 
I want to let my relaxer wear a little giving it 4 weeks exactly before she braids even though she doesn't braid tight,


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

I need to invest in on of these spritz, for my braids do they really keep the hair moist?


----------



## mkd (Jul 21, 2010)

I just broke down and ordered a couple of bottles of knot today from curlmart.  They say they have them in stock.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2010)

Mkd, hopefully you were able to use a coupon code! 
I'm not buying anything for a while, really trying to use up some things and plan for my fall/winter regimen. I will use up silcon leave in, sedal leave (won't repurchase).


----------



## natura87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Giovanni Rt 66 poo is gone. A definite repurchase, just not anytime soon.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2010)

hello everyone
i used up my last bottle of kbb deep conditioner today. i used it to deep condition on dry hair.

last night i wet my hair and used darcys tucuma whipped butter to do so twists for a twist out but it didnt turn out so well which is why i had to deep condition today. my hair still does not feel good. i dont know if its dryness from the color or what but i will be deep conditioning again and sticking with kbb hair milk and hair cream until my hair is back to normal.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 21, 2010)

Used up a Skala SB and a V05 today and a KCKT yesterday ( have a million leave-ins).  May use up the rest of the BRBC this week (have 1 back up)

Sitting here with a mix of WDT & Nourishing Condish with a lil oil added.  I used a new henna and I'm not sure how I feel about the results until I finish DCing.

I feel like I don't have enough moisturizing DC conditioners.  I wonder if its because I now have a gallon of WDT and only 2 other conditioners?  I hate that I thrive off of variety since I don't have any $ to buy anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Ladies:  I used up my DB Tucuma Butter.  I am going to use the DB Peach Kernel Milk and seal with Peach Kernel Oil to seal.

Looking forward to wash day, even if I will be Henna/Indigo-ing.  It's so time consuming, but so worth the Bling.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

I love color bling, LOL!

IDARE, R we going to wig it up until the end of next year or what?

I am looking at all the possible styles  
Made a bargain with the hubby that I will take these as part of my Anniversary, Today is my Ann.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2010)

T, i used the peach kernal hydrating milk today too. i sealed with monoi de tahiti oil and my hair is soft, just not as soft as i know it can be. but that might be because i topped it off with some foam lotion lmao. i dont want to think its dryness from the color because its been doing well so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *IDARE, R we going to wig it up until the end of next year or what?*
> 
> I am looking at all the possible styles
> Made a bargain with the hubby that I will take these as part of my Anniversary, *Today is my Ann*.


 
Yeah.....Girl, Imma Wig it Up until 2011!

Happy Anniversary JJ!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2010)

happy anniversary JJ. enjoy it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah.....Girl, Imma Wig it Up until 2011!
> 
> Happy Anniversary JJ!


 


chebaby said:


> happy anniversary JJ. enjoy it.


 
Thanks Ladies 7 years 

My kids are enjoying it, they are going off to the pool now, Dad is taking them I am trying not to go. I would be tempted to get into the water 

I AM DOWN Idare I am going to wig it, did you get my schedule LOL

Hey Ladies, I am back in the game while my last two wigs fell through on purchase I ordered 2 more last week. Short bobs, I ordered the MEsh wig cap. I also purchased 3 LF on the exchange so that is 5 in total coming my way. The first two are human hair and the other three are future meaning I can still use my iron.
MY PLANS for the rest of 2010 and all of 2011 is as follows:
I will wear my hair 4 weeks with beehive and wear a LF/Wig ontop
I will wear my hair out 2 weeks in between refreshing my braids
I will relax every 4 months as usual
after my relaxer I will wait 4-5 weeks to get my hair braided, during this time I will go to the DOOBIE shoppe and enjoy my hurr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Monthly - Nexxus Treatment/DC 
Except week before relaxer where I will give myself and aphogee treatment
Daily or every other day - Spritz with a good spritz, or my own mix
Low Agitation of braids while they are in


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 21, 2010)

hello ladies 
I hope everyone is doing well..
my twa is growing... I had a few I-missed-my-hair moments this week but as I see my twa grow and the texture is more defined, I am so excited! I get to apply what I know now and not repeat the same mistakes. For instance the first time around, I thought I had to comb my hair every day....
I tried combing it today and in between the pain I was like ..screw that, we're going back to finger combing 
My bday is next week!! YAY!! I accept hair products as gifts 

I've been using njoi creations herbal butter as an overall moisturizer instead of a scalp butter. 2 words: impressive and soothing

@Fabulosity : congratulations on your wedding!!! Wishing you all the best to you and your husband.

@Chebaby and IDareT'shair: aargh..now I want to buy the tucuma hair butter. I used it in the past and looved it!! I didn't purchase it because I was so buying trying her other products

ladies please let me know how you like the new coconut confidence and the new sunshine. I bought three 16oz of the coconut confidence during her black friday sale...i should have bought 5 and I loove them....it is so creamy and makes me feel warm too. I get cold very easily so I apply it before sleeping and I don't even want to leave my bed

@Day36: your hair texture is so beautiful. When you decide to big chop please share pics with us and remember it is your journey. My sister went natural for a year and she's going back to a relaxer. I am very excited for her as she learned so much about haircare, putting together a regimen, products, etc..

@mkd: I hope your headache is better. I get migraines almost every day and it is a pain 

@Idaret'shair: don't you love the smell of mixed greens. She did it again! and yes 8oz will be nice and in my dreams, she should have a special limited edition 16oz for black friday
how often do you deep condition your hair?
KBB is the best masque EVER!! looove it
the second best is darcy's botanicals.

I tried a bunch of deep conditioners but always come back to these 2

@Brownie: no afroveda for me..I am still afraid of ordering and finding out that the product is full of citrus oils.Please let me know how you like the line if you decide to order.

@JJamiah: we're trying really hard but the companies need to stop launching all these new goodies!! Happy anniversary to you and your husband!!

@Shay72: what is the shelf life of the cutie juice? I used to do the water/oil +rosemary spritzes my first year being natural then stopped...it was afraid of bacteria growing in it and spray mists don't work for me. I tried a bunch of them

don't you love the smell of DB pumpkin deep condish?

@vonnie:hello 
 I am using it up a lot, giving away some, then look at my empty shelves and I am like whoooaa, it is time to fill them up
I am on a soap diet though because I have soaps everywhere
I also make them and want to make another batch before classes start


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies
> I hope everyone is doing well..
> my twa is growing... I had a few I-missed-my-hair moments this week but as I see my twa grow and the texture is more defined, I am so excited! I get to apply what I know now and not repeat the same mistakes. For instance the first time around, I thought I had to comb my hair every day....
> I tried combing it today and in between the pain I was like ..screw that, we're going back to finger combing
> ...


 
RedC:  I like the way you catch up with eerrrone at the same time!

Yes, I love Mixed Greens.  It is very therapeutic and soothing.  If she came out with a 16oz I would straight buy it!I have DB's Deep Conditioning Mask in my Car, but won't pull the trigger because of the 8oz for 20 bucks  Maybe one day.  

I have the Pumpkin Seed & KBB DC'ers too, but haven't used them yet.

I did order the 16oz of Christine Gant's Detangling Milk and the Babbasu Oil Deep Conditioner.  I hope I like them.

I am still waiting on Amaka to see her shipping notice.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2010)

i havent heard anything from sunshine. she used to ship things out in a hurry but it doesnt seem like that now. i cant wait to get it.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 21, 2010)

wow spoke too soon. i just got an email saying my coconut confidence shipped. so i hope to have it by friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2010)

I e-mailed Amaka to see what's up?  erplexed

And...........to see if I can get that 10%


----------



## Ltown (Jul 21, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I love color bling, LOL!
> 
> IDARE, R we going to wig it up until the end of next year or what?
> 
> ...


 
Congratulation, that is wonderful!


----------



## mkd (Jul 21, 2010)

happy anniversary JJ!

Just popping in to say hi.  DH and I are about to watch Top Chef. 

all this talk of henna has me wanting to do a henna or cassia.  I have a whole kilo of cassia left and I am kind of over all the work it takes to do it.  I am going to make myself get back on it.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 21, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Congratulation, that is wonderful!


 


mkd said:


> happy anniversary JJ!
> 
> Just popping in to say hi. DH and I are about to watch Top Chef.
> 
> all this talk of henna has me wanting to do a henna or cassia. I have a whole kilo of cassia left and I am kind of over all the work it takes to do it. I am going to make myself get back on it.


 
 THanks Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I'm all moisturized, spritzed and sealed for the night. 

Ready to start the process all over again in the morning (Lord Willing).

It's all about _the moisture_ during this heat.  Locking it in.  Keeping things fully hydrated.

Hope to use up something else this wash day.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

Idare is your hair braided?

I think I will still steam weekly even with my braids


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 22, 2010)

I used up my BeeMine Beautiful Deep Conditioner today. Debating if im going to repurchase.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 22, 2010)

Trying to decide what day will be my hair day bc I have a busy weekend. I am off from work tomorrow but I've got a lot planned. Gotta do some problem solving to fit it all in.


----------



## Charz (Jul 22, 2010)

I am going to Ocean City this weekend, so I plan on twist my hair on the way up there (3 hr drive). Oh and of course I'm not driving


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 22, 2010)

hello  I used up the murumuru butter (love the name..murumuru)
1 kbb hair milk and DB pumpkin condish
giving a few products to little sisters helped also.
I am out of the hair milk but Im going to use up my Darcy's leave-in before purchasing new leave-ins.
I am also saving up already for black friday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> hello  I used up the murumuru butter (love the name..murumuru)
> 1 kbb hair milk and DB pumpkin condish
> giving a few products to little sisters helped also.
> I am out of the hair milk but Im going to use up my Darcy's leave-in before purchasing new leave-ins.
> *I am also saving up already for black friday*


 
That's nice Red!  I need to start saving too.  I have enough products for the remainder of the summer.  

btw: You look cute in your Glasses!

*still no word from amaka. imma give her a coupla' more days and then request a refund through paypal.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

August 1 we need to restart this thread...................


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2010)

hello everyone

i co washed today with darcys pumpkin seed conditioner which i so love love love already(thanx T). and then i used the transitioning cream sealed with evoo and my hair is very defined and soft.
my left side of my hair has long strands of straight hair sticking all out while the right side is perfectly curled/coiled. so tonight im just going to snip a little here and there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

@Che:  Girl, you got me hooked on these Spritzes (Teas).  I ordered Njoi's Tea Spritz yesterday.

I think I like Qhemet's Karkardy Tea a wee bit better than Darcy's.  

Not really into the Peppermint smell and all.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2010)

the only spritz i still have on hand is oyin j&b. i love using it before hopping in the shower. but you know i love my ojon revitalizing mist.

i also just spritz with plain water at night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Idare is your hair braided?
> 
> I think I will still steam weekly even with my braids


 
No, it is not.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 22, 2010)

^^^^ okay, do you plan on it when your hair gets longer?

I want to get a spritz for my braids; I Just don't know which one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^ *okay, do you plan on it when your hair gets longer?*
> 
> I want to get a spritz for my braids; I Just don't know which one


 
I dunno?  Prolly noterplexed  I don't know what I'm going to do.

I've tried:  Qhemet Karkady Tea, DB Herbal Spritz, and I just got Njoi Creations Tea Spritz and Oyin J&B & Greg's Juice.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 22, 2010)

I did my hair today prepoo with skala g3, poo with jasmine, dc with shescent. Use up silcon mix and a bottle of skala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

I started back last night on MT.  Imma 'bout 3 weeks post relaxer. 

I like to wait a coupla' weeks pre & post relaxer before starting back on it.  

I'll use it for a coupla' weeks straight and then rest from it a coupla' weeks.

Maybe my Claudie's will be in soon.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2010)

i should have my coconut confidence tomorrow. i cannot wait.
i hope i get a big growth spurt because i started drinking more water, im starting to eat healthier and my co worker and i will start working out together. i cant wait to see the changes my skin, body and hair go through. and i hope i get a boost of energy because i decided to take 4 classes next semester so i hope i can handle it.

i think my hair needs a really good conditioning treatment. tonight i will shampoo with aphogee for damaged hair and then dry my hair in a towel until its maybe 80% dry. then i will slather my hair in kbb hair mask and deep condition overnight.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2010)

i just ordered a kbb hair cream. im almost out of my coco lime hair cream and thats the best scent ever. plus she had 10% off and that took care of that extra $2 shes now charging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i should have my coconut confidence tomorrow. i cannot wait.
> i hope i get a big growth spurt because i started drinking more water, im starting to eat healthier and my co worker and i will start working out together. i cant wait to see the changes my skin, body and hair go through. and i hope i get a boost of energy because i decided to take 4 classes next semester so i hope i can handle it.
> 
> i think my hair needs a really good conditioning treatment. *tonight i will shampoo with aphogee for damaged hair and then dry my hair in a towel until its maybe 80% dry. then i will slather my hair in kbb hair mask and deep condition overnight.*


 
Sounds like a plan Che.  Hope you (we all) get a nice Summer Growth Spurt!  I can't wait to do my hair.  

I may wait until _early_ Saturday a.m. because Henna/Indigo is so time consuming.  I will get up early Saturday a.m. and start on it.

Plan to DC with the corner of Sitrinillah I have left in one of my jars and Curl Junkie Banana on top.  Definitely a Banana-Orange Smoothie.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like a plan Che.  Hope you (we all) get a nice Summer Growth Spurt!  I can't wait to do my hair.
> 
> I may wait until _early_ Saturday a.m. because Henna/Indigo is so time consuming.  I will get up early Saturday a.m. and start on it.
> 
> *Plan to DC with the corner of Sitrinillah I have left in one of my jars and Curl Junkie Banana on top.  Definitely a Banana-Orange Smoothie.*


*
* thats gonna smell so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

chebaby said:


> [/B] thats gonna smell so good.


 
I hope I use something up. _*crosses fingers*  _Possibly my sample(s) of Afroveda's Shikaki Oil and sample of Ms. Bree's tommorrow under wig.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2010)

yea T, thats what i really want to focus on is using stuff up. i might do a stock up on more kbb stuff later but other than that i just want to get rid of the stuff i know wont be sticking around as staples.

the things i will be using up within the next few weeks are:

TW herbal conditioner
suave tropical conditioner
kbb hair mask
kbb hair cream
sunshine
darcys botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner
evoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2010)

It's good to make a List of stuff that you know you'll be using up soon. 

I will be using up within the next coupla' weeks:

1) Darcy's Peach Kernel Hair Milk
2) Curl Junkie Deep Fix & Curl Junkie Rehab
3) One & Only Argan *will have to repurchase*
4) Christine Gant Mixed Greens

*ik there are other things, but these are on the _hit-list_ as they are half or less than half full except for _DB, which I just used for the 2nd time today, but I use up milk(s) quickly_.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 22, 2010)

i agree its great to make a list.
i see a lot of people are loving argan oil now. is it an actual oil or a serum?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 22, 2010)

Going to DC my hair tonight with Komaza Olive Oil Moisture DC.  This is my first time trying it.  I'll probably DC overnight since it's late and I want my hair fresh tomorrow.

I'll use up a BRBC for chunky twists.  I have a back up.  Won't use up anything else.  May use Too Shea! to cowash.

I learned today that my hair doesn't like or need oil for a WnG.  It just made it crunchy.  Yesterday I used KBB and Curls Souffle and it was soft and defined (clumpy in some parts).


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2010)

My Claudie's got here on Wednesday will go and pick it up from the po today.  My schedule cleared up a little so Sunday will be my regular hair day as usual.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2010)

I got my Shipping Notice(s) from Claudie's and Njoi.

_and some e-mail from one I won't name. hmp.  I was ready to ask for a refund._  i prolly won't re-order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Going to DC my hair tonight with Komaza Olive Oil Moisture DC. This is my first time trying it.*


 
Vonnie let me know what you think.  I have this too, but haven't tried yet.


----------



## mkd (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a shipping notice from curlmart.  I wish I had ordered the curl junkie banana deep conditioner too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnie let me know what you think.  I have this too, but haven't tried yet.



I liked it!  I was a lil worried about the bits and pieces but they rinsed out clean.  The smell is herbal like  but very subtle.  There are lots of EOs that can be very strong in scent but are blended nicely that none of them are overwhelming.  Didn't need a lot to cover all my hair and found myself trying to be very light handed with it to make it last.

 Hair came out very soft and had some nice sheen/shine. Repurchase during a sale (BF ?)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 23, 2010)

mkd said:


> I got a shipping notice from curlmart.  I wish I had ordered the curl junkie banana deep conditioner too.



Hey, did you use a coupon? I just got an email from them with 15% off (TGIF15). And that Curl Junkie is .


----------



## chebaby (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pissed my mail came and there's no coconut confidence in site. Imma have to stop ordering online because I'm too impatient. Shoot, I haven't even heard from haired and I only ordered 1 4oz jar of gelly.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 23, 2010)

I can get everything from target and whole foods anyway. Except kbb which I will make an exception for lol


----------



## mkd (Jul 23, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, did you use a coupon? I just got an email from them with 15% off (TGIF15). And that Curl Junkie is .


 I didn't use a coupon Brownie, but they email me one immediately after I ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I liked it! I was a lil worried about the bits and pieces but they rinsed out clean. The smell is herbal like but very subtle. There are lots of EOs that can be very strong in scent but are blended nicely that none of them are overwhelming. Didn't need a lot to cover all my hair and found myself trying to be very light handed with it to make it last.*
> 
> *Hair came out very soft and had some nice sheen/shine. Repurchase during a sale (BF ?)*


 
Thanks for your review.  I have a Full Size of the Olive and the Intense Moisture One.  *can't think of the name*

Glad you liked it.  I don't know when I'll get around to using them.  Soon. 

I don't want to keep the handmades around too long.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 23, 2010)

Umm IDT.. just wondering.. do you even try to use one before you buy one.. or have you just gotten rid of that concept.. tee heee... 

I have purchased a HerStyler 3P (it's a curling wand with the 3 different size rod attachments)..

Gonna get my HV and SSI stuff.. and then I'm laying back down on the PJ'ism.. I liked actually using things up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> *Umm IDT.. just wondering.. do you even try to use one before you buy one.. or have you just gotten rid of that concept.. tee heee... *


 
Well it's like this MRS. Fab : 

I got into this _Natural Product_ buying "thing" thanks to Shay, Brownie, Che, Vonnie, mkd, Ltown, La Colocha, RedC, Charz and everyone else that buys predominately natural/handmade products.

Mostly everybody up in this piece buys natural/handmade products so...........I decided to try them out too!

Well........it just got a little outta hand, but I'm reeling it back in now


----------



## mkd (Jul 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well it's like this MRS. Fab :
> 
> I got into this _Natural Product_ buying "thing" thanks to Shay, Brownie, Che, Vonnie, mkd, Ltown, La Colocha, RedC, Charz and everyone else that buys predominately natural/handmade products.
> 
> ...


 You've been doing well T. Just jump back on the wagon. 

Yall are so quiet.  Anyone around?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well it's like this MRS. Fab :
> 
> I got into this _Natural Product_ buying "thing" thanks to Shay, Brownie, Che, Vonnie, mkd, Ltown, La Colocha, RedC, Charz and everyone else that buys predominately natural/handmade products.
> 
> ...


 
Hold up why you got to name all of us I wish it was a little cheaper to try things.

Hey Mkd, I've been tired this week and it's hot so I'm crashing slowing.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ltown-- this heat has me mad


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm here! 

Hi Everyone!

I just rubbed on a little Mega-Tek.  I think Imma hafta cut back on all the spritzin'. I think it's keeping my hair a little too _moist_.  

And I don't think my hair is liking it as much as I like spraying it. 

So, it's going to hafta' be something I do every coupla' days. 

Maybe if my hair was out and not encapsulated in a Wig at 90+ degree heat.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 23, 2010)

im here. hey ladies.

im tempted to purchase miss jessies rapid recovery from target but i never see it there. they are always sold out. but i wont purchase it anyway. maybe later. i need to purchase co wash conditioners though. right now all i have is suave coconut, darcys pumpkin conditioner, and TW herbal conditioner. i may have some vo5 laying around somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i need to purchase co wash conditioners though. right now all i have is suave coconut, darcys pumpkin conditioner, and TW herbal conditioner. i may have some vo5 laying around somewhere.*


 
I've been thinking about my Co-Washers too Che.  Naturally, I have Suave & VO5 (but I only use that to rinse out Henna).  

I have HV MoistPRO & Moist24/7 and some Oyin Charz sent me.  I also have some tubes of Paul Mitchell & Nexxus and maybe some J/A/S/O/N and a few others to get rid of.  I also have Jasmine's.  

I'll prolly stick to HV & maybe 1 or 2 others once I get my stash down.

I think I also have a Liter of Elucence MB.  Oh Yeah, and some Alterna.  So, I'm straight for my Co-Wasing Conditioners (for now).


----------



## chebaby (Jul 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been thinking about my Co-Washers too Che.  Naturally, I have Suave & VO5 (but I only use that to rinse out Henna).
> 
> I have HV MoistPRO & Moist24/7 and some Oyin Charz sent me.  I also have some tubes of Paul Mitchell & Nexxus and maybe some* J/A/S/O/N *and a few others to get rid of.  I also have Jasmine's.
> 
> ...


thanx for reminding me. i forgot all about the JASON conditioner you sent me a while back. i think it was jojoba conditioner??? or maybe it was aloe lol. but its a full bottle because i only used it once.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey!!!

I think I'll wash my hair tonight instead of tomorrow. They issued a heat advisory from 1pm to 9pm and there's a tornado watch not too far from me. erplexed Sooo, I'll do it soon just in case the power goes out tomorrow. 

In the next few weeks, I should use up the following:

PM Super Skinny Treatment
Moist 24/7
SSI Moisture Mist
Hydratherma Naturals leave in
Motions CPR
Porosity Control 
Bee Mine deep conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 23, 2010)

I did use up an Amala Cream Rinse, a StrongSexyHair Strengthening treatment, and a Hello Hydration conditioner on Wednesday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 24, 2010)

Put my hair in chunky twists for a twist out Sunday.  Used my fave combo- Jessicurl Aloeba, BRBC, Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie.  I wasn't able to use up anything.

I'm going to Chicago next week for a conference.  I've been trying to figure out which products I'm going to put in those 3oz container things.  I'm thinking leave-ins and a spritz since I'll be in a twist out.  Probably still won't use up anything.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh and what was all this I was seeing about today (well yesterday) being Black Friday?

Did I miss the memo about this?  Is it like the equivalent of the Xmas in July?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 24, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Oh and what was all this I was seeing about today (well yesterday) being Black Friday?
> 
> Did I miss the memo about this?  Is it like the equivalent of the Xmas in July?



I must have missed it. Maybe it is Xmas in July type thing. I did get some sale emails last week saying Xmas in July. IDK

I had some more conditioners that were just about finished so I used up a SilkySexyHair conditioner and a Skala Shea Butter masque.

 Bee Mine is having 25% off conditioners while supplies last. No code, they are discounted on the site.


----------



## rosalindb (Jul 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been thinking about my Co-Washers too Che.  Naturally, I have Suave & VO5 (but I only use that to rinse out Henna).
> 
> I have HV MoistPRO & Moist24/7 and some Oyin Charz sent me.  I also have some tubes of Paul Mitchell & Nexxus and maybe some *J/A/S/O/N* and a few others to get rid of.  I also have Jasmine's.
> 
> ...



Of the J/A/S/O/N conditioners, which ones do you think are the most moisturising? I only tried the Sea Kelp one and was not overly impressed. Thanks in advance


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> *Of the J/A/S/O/N conditioners, which ones do you think are the most moisturising?* I only tried the Sea Kelp one and was not overly impressed. Thanks in advance


 
The Biotin is very good and I like the Jojoba.  

I have an Apricot one in my stash and a Lavender one I haven't tried yet.  The Lavender one says "Strengthening" on the front of the bottle, so I guess it's protein.  The Front of the Bottle usually has a brief description.

I used the Biotin one as a co-washer and a DC with heat (since it said you can use it as a DC'er for 15 minutes) and it was very good IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

I still have not received a shipping notice from Amaka Creations and she finally responded to my numerous e-mails asking when my products would be shipped.

She did_ slightly_ apologize for the amount of time it took her to respond. 

I also asked her about this 10% discount she had, but it only applied if you followed her on "Twitter" and she did not offer it to me (as a first time customer). 

I asked her _when_ my products would be shipped and she said it depends on _'where my order is in the que'_ *yeah...okay* I'm sure the Que is soooooo FULL.

Overall, I personally feel her customer service skills leave alot to be desired and I won't be placing an order with her again.  

I don't like _e-attitude_ specially when you got about $45.00 of my hard earned money that I coulda' spent with someone else.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 24, 2010)

Good Morning, 

It's HOT UP AROUND HERE. I'm not doing any hair today just chillin staying cool. IDareT I like to know how/where you have your hair products stored? I have mine under the bathroom sink and one small plastic cube.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Ltown said:


> * IDareT I like to know how/where you have your hair products stored? I have mine under the bathroom sink and one small plastic cube.*


 
I have about 4 Jars of HV Sitrinillah in the Refrigerator, my 4lb Tub of Relaxer is in a closet in the Laundry Room and all the Natural/Handmade Stuff are in my Master Bathroom on 2 shelves. *i gotta slow it down cuz i said i was only gonna use handmade/natural stuff over the summer but my stash has ballon-ed rapidly.

The Salon & Dominican Products are on my shelving unit in my Garage.  Stand Up Steamer and Stand Up Dryer are in Walk-In Closet in the Master.

ETA:  About 25-30 Bottles of VO5, WR, Suave in one of the Kitchen Cabinets *for Henna*
About 2-3 Things of Henna in the Freezer and a coupla' packs of Indigo in the Cabinet with the VO5


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 24, 2010)

rosalindb said:


> Of the J/A/S/O/N conditioners, which ones do you think are the most moisturising? I only tried the Sea Kelp one and was not overly impressed. Thanks in advance



I had the Jojoba one as well and liked it.  The Biotin one was okay.  If they weren't so expensive or maybe if they wowed me more I would keep the Jojoba in rotation.  

I got them on sale for like $5-6 at a health food store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Sitting here all Henna'ed Up tightly wrapped in Saran Wrap. 

I'll wash it out in about another 1/2 hour and start on the Indigo.  Imma use VO5 Moisture Milks to wash it out.  

I hope to use up the entire bottle between that and Indigo.

Will Steam for about an hour with my last bit of HV Sitrinillah (in one jar) and Curl Junkie Deep Fix Banana & Honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Dana's Back Ya'll (Jasmines Bath & Beauty) YAY! 

For those who use:  Did you get her e-mail? 

Still no Babbasu Xtreme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Man.......Where ya'll at?  Either Sleeping in or out someplace having Fun! 

Ya'll musta' stayed up/out too late last night.

Ya'll knew I was gon' be up earrrly doin' my hair and need some company!


_*crickets continue to chirp loudly*_


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 24, 2010)

Some have a suggestion on a new conditioner that i can try?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2010)

T--. I'm not gonna be able to keep you company today. At my friends house getting ready for a cookout.  Well we will be inside due to the heat  but looking to have a lot of fun. Before anyone asks yes PC will be here too.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have about 4 Jars of HV Sitrinillah in the Refrigerator, my 4lb Tub of Relaxer is in a closet in the Laundry Room and all the Natural/Handmade Stuff are in my Master Bathroom on 2 shelves. *i gotta slow it down cuz i said i was only gonna use handmade/natural stuff over the summer but my stash has ballon-ed rapidly.
> 
> The Salon & Dominican Products are on my shelving unit in my Garage. Stand Up Steamer and Stand Up Dryer are in Walk-In Closet in the Master.
> 
> ...


 
Wow you have alot of room. I have baby walk in closet just enough for the clothes/shoes.  See you like those smell good products that can draw you to the natural stuff.  You got to clean out for the winter stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> T--. I'm not gonna be able to keep you company today. At my friends house getting ready for a cookout. Well we will be inside due to the heat  but looking to have a lot of fun. *Before anyone asks yes PC will be here too.*


 
Get Busy! (Be Fast & Flirty)....We want details.



Ltown said:


> *Wow you have alot of room.* I have baby walk in closet just enough for the clothes/shoes. *See you like those smell good products that can draw you to the natural stuff. You got to clean out for the winter stash*


 
Girl, I do have _alot_ of room. 

And I only use (live in) about 2-3 rooms.

Girl, I may start on those Dominican Conditioners this winter.erplexed

ETA:  Imma try to get that Avacado & Silk (again) from Jasmine's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> *Some have a suggestion on a new conditioner that i can try?*


 
You didn't say protein, moisture, co-washing etc....???

Suggestions:

Komaza Olive Oil and/or Intense Moisture

Mozeke Deep Conditioner/Protein Conditioner

Curl Junkie Deep Fix Banana Honey Hibiscus and/or Curl Junkie Moisture Rehab

Claudie's

Jasmines Bath and Beauty

My Honey Child

*of course I like HV Sitrinillah & Afroveda Ashlii Amla*


Look at those!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> You didn't say protein, moisture, co-washing etc....???
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> ...


 i agree. and i would add to that karensbody beautiful hair mask, shescentit banana brulee and darcys botanicals deep conditioner and pumpkin seed conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i agree. and i would add to that *karensbody beautiful hair mask, shescentit banana brulee and darcys botanicals deep conditioner and pumpkin seed conditioner.*


 
Good Choices Che.  DB also, has a DC and SSI Fortifying Masque.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 24, 2010)

yep. i have a half full jar of shescentit fortifying mask and this is like my third jar and i still dont know how i feel about it lol. 

my coconut confidence came and it smells good, its the strawberry scent. but i must say hello sweet thing smells so much better.
and when it came it was pure liquid. its THAT hot outside.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 24, 2010)

Im sorry idaret and chebaby... Im looking for a protein and also a good dc... Im will look into your suggestion...


----------



## chebaby (Jul 24, 2010)

the best protein conditioner in my opinion is giovanni reconstructor and giovanni xtreme proten. i also love aubrey organics blue green algae masque(not the rinse, i hate the rinse). this mask you usually have to order online though because as far as i know not even whole food sells it. get it from curl mart.

and my fave moisturizing deep conditioner is karens body beautiful mask and oyin honey hemp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Im sorry idaret and chebaby... *Im looking for a protein *and also a good dc... Im will look into your suggestion...


 
Imma go with Mozeke's Carrot Protein Masque, Claudie's Protein DC'er, Jasmine's Avacado & Silk and SSI Fortifying and their's always HV MoistPRO and HV Acai Berry (which is a light protein).

I ordered Christine Gant's Babbasu DC'er and the 2 I have coming from Amaka  Burdock Root & Brahmi and the Chocolate Latte one.  Can't think of the name?

And there's always AO GPB.  I hear DB DC'er is really good too.

Let us know what you decide


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

My MEGA HAUL From:  GOOD GOLLY Ms. Claudie arrived today!  

WOW!  I didn't realize I ordered that much stuff.

Can wait to use the Temple Balm, I was blowing right through my Mixed Greens, so now I have something to off-set that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

chebaby said:


> the best protein conditioner in my opinion is giovanni reconstructor and giovanni xtreme proten.* i also love aubrey organics blue green algae masque(not the rinse, i hate the rinse). this mask you usually have to order online though* *because as far as i know not even whole food sells it. get it from curl mart*.
> 
> and my fave moisturizing deep conditioner is karens body beautiful mask and oyin honey hemp.


 
Right.  I get mine from: Vitaglo.com


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 24, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Im sorry idaret and chebaby... Im looking for a protein and also a good dc... Im will look into your suggestion...



For protein I like SSI FM or the Grapefruit and Jasmine's Avocado & Silk

For DC I liked Shea Moisture DC ($10 @ Target), jessicurl WDT, and Jasmine's Nourishing Condish, plus what T and Che mentioned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^

There are really alot of GOOD DC'ers Out There.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks ladies. Im going to check out shescentit products, Mozeke's, and Jasmine.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 24, 2010)

How is everyone?

I am in the car on my way home Yeah!!!!

I miss home!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Thanks ladies. Im going to check out shescentit products, Mozeke's, and *Jasmine*.


 
Always has a on-going 10% discount: hairluv


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I am in the car on my way home Yeah!!!!
> 
> I miss home!


 
WOW!  Ya'll Drove??? 

Man....How long did that take?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

My Hair feels really good. 

But It took all day!  WOW!  I started at 8:30 this a.m.

The only thing I used up was that jar of Sitrinillah.  I have 4 back ups _*don't judge*_ (and just think I laughed at Lamara for having *10* Jars)and I have about 1 more use of the CJ Honey & Banana.  I have 2 back ups.

Hopefully (Lord willing) next wash day, I will use up the Honey & Banana OR the CJ Moisture Rehab. *and I have a back up for that too*


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Ya'll Drove???
> 
> Man....How long did that take?


 
16 hours, if we paid plane fair it would be $3000-$3500 just for my family
and for my 2 nephews that came add and extra $1200. 

So we drove. 

Two of us who drive. I rather save that plane fare when we travel to like Italy, west, or out of the country.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> 16 hours, if we paid plane fair it would be $3000-$3500 just for my family
> and for my 2 nephews that came add and extra $1200.
> 
> So we drove.
> ...


 
Well, how far out are you?  How much longer???

It's a Nice typical Family Vacation.  I am sure you all had a great time.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, how far out are you? How much longer???
> 
> It's a Nice typical Family Vacation. I am sure you all had a great time.


 
7 more hours to go. 

It was nice to get out. 

The kids really enjoyed themselves me not so much. I had to avoid the sun too much. I tend to Pass out in the heat 

So Since that happened last time I just avoid temptation. I stayed close to the Resort. 

The boys and the Mr. went to Universal Studios they got to go to Harry Potter Park. 

I got lessons from my son (my tempered child LOL) in swimming. I can do breast strokes now and literally kick across with out moving my arms. LOL 

I am proud of myself. LOL LOL  They learned from camp.
Next year I am going to put all the kids including my baby boy in the swim club. I might for myself to learn.  It was fun other than my hair getting wet with chlorine water. I was proud to not have the same issues I had last year. I have my shampoo for chlorine ready and waiting.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 24, 2010)

Battery is about to conk out so I will chat with you ladies later  Have a good one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Sounds like you all had fun traveling across Country!  TTYL!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 24, 2010)

Right now im stuck on if im going to purchase shescentit or hairveda.... I know for a fact the hairveda will take two weeks but she have great products. The wait time is what kept me from ordering with them. The shescentit line is great as well. What is a girl to do? Is there a discount code?


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm here under my heat cap just relaxing. I was in target today and I almost purchased a conditioner from suave, herbal essences and another brand. They were calling my name, but I was strong and put them back. I haven't used anything up in a looooong time .


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 24, 2010)

The pj in me says to buy both!



Loves Harmony said:


> Right now im stuck on if im going to purchase shescentit or hairveda.... I know for a fact the hairveda will take two weeks but she have great products. The wait time is what kept me from ordering with them. The shescentit line is great as well. What is a girl to do? Is there a discount code?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 24, 2010)

FattyFatFat, thats what im trying to keep from doing. lol lol I dont want to spend much and i dont want to end up with to many products. They last time i had alot of stuff i want to use everything at once. So i try in stick with one or 2 lines a one time. lol lol funny right. Right now all i have is a 32ox (half left) Curls Coconut Sublime conditioner, Beemine Deja milk (1 half bottle), Beemine Avocado Conditioner (one use left), Half bottle of Olive Oil, and BRBC. Thats it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

If you want fast shipping, you should try Mozeke, Jasmine's or Komaza. OR Curlmart.


----------



## Esq.2B (Jul 24, 2010)

I haven't been in this thread in forEVER it seems.  

Since my last visit, I used up 1 bottle of Joico Intense Hydrator, 1 jar of SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment, 1 packet of Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Creme Moisturizer, 1 bottle of Dove Conditioner (light blue bottle, used for shaving , and I think that's it.  :scratchch:  I'm just happy to be getting rid of some of this stuff.  I still have a whole lot more to go lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2010)

Esq.2B said:


> I haven't been in this thread in forEVER it seems.
> 
> Since my last visit, I used up 1 bottle of Joico Intense Hydrator, 1 jar of SE Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment, 1 packet of Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Creme Moisturizer, 1 bottle of Dove Conditioner (light blue bottle, used for shaving , and I think that's it. :scratchch: I'm just happy to be getting rid of some of this stuff. *I still have a whole lot more to go lol.*


 
So do most of us!  Good to see you.

Are you still lovin' Alterna?


----------



## Esq.2B (Jul 24, 2010)

I haven't touched the Alterna is a couple of months!   I hope when I attempt to use it again, I still love it the same.


----------



## robot. (Jul 24, 2010)

finished up my honey hemp. i'm going for the 32 oz size next time.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 24, 2010)

where are you ladies??? I am on etsy fighting hard not to order more amaka that chocolate deep condish looks delish!!! i can't resist chocolate
i went to beijaflores and everything looks scrumptious but i don't need anything right now...
darcys'...I am waiting for the south african glaze...love love love this oil,especially when i have migraines
I am making some henna and will apply it before i sleep


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Got in about 45 minutes ago, didn't do bad on time. I just hate driving at night  hubby always finds a way to give me the wheel at night. I was listening to T.I's 

Big **** Popping in my MP3 player in my ear, so the kids would sleep, that song is what kept me up HUH! the things I must listen to, to keep the eyeballs open!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 25, 2010)

i did a w&g today with darcy's daily leave in and coconut confidence. my hair looked amazing and did not dry out in the heat. it was very soft. i must say i love the new coconut confidence. the old yellow one i didnt like but this new formula my hair seems to love. i loved her old and the new sunshine.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yep. i have a half full jar of shescentit fortifying mask and this is like my third jar and i still dont know how i feel about it lol.
> 
> my coconut confidence came and it smells good, its the strawberry scent. but i must say hello sweet thing smells so much better.
> and when it came it was pure liquid. its THAT hot outside.



I got the Coconut Confidence in Strawberry, also and it is . I too was hoping she would have the Hello sweet thang again, though. I'll have to ask her if she's gonna offer that. The Sweet Pea Papaya smells really good, too!
It was like 95 today but actually 104 with the heat index.  It was ugly. SO went to his sister's cookout but I was not trying to hear that mess. I slapped some Bee Mine Luscious on, tied my hair up, gunned the AC and called it a day. 

I tried Jasmine's link and keep getting an error. Not that I'm looking to buy. I was just curious...


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Hey Got in about 45 minutes ago, didn't do bad on time. I just hate driving at night  hubby always finds a way to give me the wheel at night. I was listening to T.I's
> 
> Big **** Popping in my MP3 player in my ear, so the kids would sleep, that song is what kept me up HUH! the things I must listen to, to keep the eyeballs open!


 
Great, glad everyone made it safe and had fun!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2010)

Today I prepoo with sedal, then use ayurveda, protein with bone marrow, dc with ssi. I use up sedal, ssi and some other cheap conditioner that I mix my ayurveda with.  

IDareT you ask me before but I never paid attention but the bone marrow really is a hard protein imo, that why I follow up with ssi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Girls!  Happy Sunday!

I just applied some Claudie's Temple Revitalizing to my Crown Area (which is why I purchased it).  It smells like Celery, Broccoli or some sort of vegetables?

I am very pleased with that purchase.  As everyone has said, she is super nice & friendly.  

She even gave me a few 'tips' about using her products i.e. clarifying first etc.....

I like the fact that she gives 10% to members of LHCF and BHM all the time.

@Brownie:  I did not have a problem w/Jasmine's linkerplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> where are you ladies??? *I am on etsy fighting hard not to order more amaka that chocolate deep condish looks delish!!! i can't resist chocolate*
> *i went to beijaflores and everything looks scrumptious but i don't need anything right now...*
> darcys'...I am waiting for the south african glaze...love love love this oil,especially when i have migraines
> I am making some henna and will apply it before i sleep


 
@RedC:  How long did it take you to get your products from her?  I am/was disappointed in the level of Customer Service I am receiving from her.

I was also on Beijaflores yesterday and wanted to know if anyone had tried them?  And what were their reviews?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hair is still in chunky twists.  I've been moisturizing with Aloeba.  I'm trying to use it up cuz I have a liter waiting to break open at some point.

I realized I have a tone of leave-ins but I don't really use a lot since I'm wearing "out" styles and leave-ins make it frizz fast.  I tend to use leave ins when I'm about to twist, in twist or if I'm retwisting.

Still not tempted to buy.  Nothing I want except the Mixed Greens but I have to wait until after these vacations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Still not tempted to buy. *Nothing I want except the Mixed Greens *but I have to wait until after these vacations.


 
Good Choice.  I really, really like that stuff.  I had to put it away.  It's only a 4 oz jar and I wanted to use it and use it and use itAnd for me, 4oz's doesn't last very long.......


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Still not tempted to buy.*
> 
> Me either, I just want to clean out the stash then narrow down a couple of staples(which I still don't know).  I know one thing I won't be getting on any crazy buying like I did with the skala


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *I know one thing I won't be getting on any crazy buying like I did with the skala*


 Girl, was it "crazy buyin'?"


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @RedC: How long did it take you to get your products from her? I am/was disappointed in the level of Customer Service I am receiving from her.
> 
> I was also on Beijaflores yesterday and wanted to know if anyone had tried them? And what were their reviews?


 
so I was good and just looked at products..plus i need to remember that my hair requires right now little products.
one look at my excel sheet helps too 
i am so sorry to hear about your bad experience..oh no 
did you send her a convo?
my shipping was pretty fast...i think about a week.
she sent me convos at every stage i.e when she received the order, when she made the product,when she sent it out etc..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> so I was good and just looked at products..plus i need to remember that my hair requires right now little products.
> one look at my excel sheet helps too
> *i am so sorry to hear about your bad experience..oh no *
> *did you send her a convo?*
> ...


 
Girl, not a word. 

She finally responded and apologized for taking so long to respond? 

If I don't hear from or get products by the end of the week, I am going through PayPal and request a full refund.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

The cookout was so much fun yesterday . PC was looking fine as hayle too . The other little girl that likes him was there too "following him around like a puppy dog"--a direct quote from my mama . I got home a few hours ago and just started on my hair so whew it's gonna be a long day and night .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> The cookout was so much fun yesterday . *PC was looking fine as hayle too *. The other little girl that likes him was there too "following him around like a puppy dog"--a direct quote from my mama . I got home a few hours ago and just started on my hair so whew it's gonna be a long day and night .


 Good!  I hope you were _flirty yet distant_


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Good! I hope you were _flirty yet distant_


 
I was


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I was


 
:wink2: *wink, wink*  You know how we do it......:fallenang

OT:  What are you doing to your hair today & what are you using? AND......What have you tried from Beijaflores? (sp)


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

I will be clarifying (bentonite clay), doing a protein treatment (hv's methi sativa step 1), and dcing with steam (hv's methi sativa step 2).

I haven't tried Bejaflores before. I do need to hit up Jasmine's for my body products ASAP. BRB .


----------



## mkd (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi ladies.  It so hot here, this just doesn't make any sense.  The heat index is like 106-108.  I saw a spider near where my babies had just finished playing so I called the exterminator and left a message for him to call me as soon as he gets the message tomorrow morning. I hope he can come first thing in the morning.  

I think my curlmart order should be here tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, I did get an e-mail from Amaka.erplexed  I guess my products will be shipped out sometime this week.

She is also giving me a coupon for my next purchase..... 

_*i'll reserve any further scathing judgment until after I receive and try the products....*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> Hi ladies. It so hot here, this just doesn't make any sense. The heat index is like 106-108. *I saw a spider near where my babies had just finished playing* so I called the exterminator and left a message for him to call me as soon as he gets the message tomorrow morning. I hope he can come first thing in the morning.
> 
> I think my curlmart order should be here tomorrow.


 
Girl, I thought you were going to say:  It curled up and died from Heat Exhauston


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Vonnieluvs08 said:
> 
> 
> > Still not tempted to buy.
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

Well.....I gotta share with you Girls, I am Head over Heels in Love with those Mixed Greens! 

I just wish it came in a Larger size.

I e-mailed her just to ask

It is sooo soothing & light and transparent and therapeutic.  It smells like something I use to get at the Body Shop back in the day *some hemp thing*

I racked my brain tryna' remember what that smell reminded me of

It's a Keeper.


----------



## mkd (Jul 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I thought you were going to say: It curled up and died from Heat Exhauston


 As hot as it is, I am suprised it didn't.  It probably crawled its dumb azzzz in my house to escape the heat. 

T, I am going to try the mixed greens soon.  I just wish there was more of her stuff that I wanted to try.  I don't like ordering just one thing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> *T, I am going to try the mixed greens soon. I just wish there was more of her stuff that I wanted to try. I don't like ordering just one thing*


 
IK.  It's $5.00 to ship.  You know me, I ended up getting 2 Jars. 

I am also going to try that Detangling Milk (leave-in).  Although, I'm not sure anything can beat Alba Botanica's Leave-In. 

I prefer creamier leave-ins.  But Imma give it a try primarily because I was so impressed with those Greens.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey T... I use a spray and a creamy leave in...

I KNOOOOOOW you got some Skala over there.. give it to me.. I'll pay you double.. LMAO! I asked the conditioner queen about it and she said that it was not worth drving around GA ... so send me summmmmm!

Here's a pleasant surprise too.. I logged on about to get us some natural deodorant from iherb.. and why did I have a $40 credit from their pyramid program.. I was too geeked!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 25, 2010)

mkd said:


> As hot as it is, I am suprised it didn't. It probably crawled its dumb azzzz in my house to escape the heat.
> 
> T, I am going to try the mixed greens soon. I just wish there was more of her stuff that I wanted to try. I don't like ordering just one thing


 
That mixed greens is a pomade.. what do you do with pomades??? 

I forgot I have all of her stuff from Thanksgiving.. I went in the inventory and found it.. I have been using the herbal hair oil and I like it for bunning. 

Now I gotta use her leave in.. does she make a sulfate free poo as well?

Oh and here's a hit.. Brendita's sulfate free poo.. I used it before my color and BKT yesterday.. loved [email protected]!!! will be buying the big one.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....I gotta share with you Girls, I am Head over Heels in Love with those Mixed Greens!
> 
> I just wish it came in a Larger size.
> 
> ...


 

Really, I have not tried mine I prefer it to be in oil from so I don't have to soothe it on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey T... I use a spray and a creamy leave in...
> 
> *I KNOOOOOOW you got some Skala over there.. give it to me.. I'll pay you double.. LMAO! I asked the conditioner queen about it and she said that it was not worth drving around GA ... so send me summmmmm!*
> 
> Here's a pleasant surprise too.. I logged on about to get us some natural deodorant from iherb.. and why did I have a $40 credit from their pyramid program.. I was too geeked!


 
Girl, I sold all I had on the Exchange Forum.  What I didn't give away earlier.  And I Had Tons!

Enjoy your iherb Haul Mrs.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies! 

I finally finished some more products.  I finished my bottle of mustard oil.  It wasn't bad, but I won't repurchase any time soon.  I have many more oils to use up before they expire.
I also finished a HE LTR leave-in, a Giovanni Direct leave in, and a Vo5 cleansing conditioner.  I'll get more of the cleansing condish the next time CVS or whoever sells them for crack prices.
I haven't purchased anything though I got a (free, praise God) bottle of KC Knot Today at an NYC area meetup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2010)

I've written out my Regi for next wash day. 

Should either use up a CJ Honey & Banana Hibiscus or CJ Moisture Rehab.  Both of these have about 1 use.  But like La says:  _"Little Men come in during the night and add more to the jars, bottles, tubes"_erplexed

I will add MHC Honey Masque & Jasmine's into Rotation.  I like to keep 2-3 DC'ers in constant rotation to ward off boredom.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 25, 2010)

hello everyone. i didnt get to do my hair today(well i co washed but i didnt get to deep condition) but i will do it tomorrow. i purchased a big bottle of carols daughter hair milk(the old formula). i just have to be honest with myself and say that this is a true staple. i have been using it almost as long as i have been using kbb hair milk.

today i co washed with wen sweet almond mint(and i realized darcys pumpkin conditioner reminds me of this) and then just let my hair go with aveda be curly. i just got finished misting with water and moisturizing with coconut confidence which i use on my face too. i really really love this stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 25, 2010)

oh and i have been using darcys pumpkin conditioner everyday since i got it. it is really very moisturizing and thick with a ton of slip.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just tried the Darcy's Pumpkin conditioner yesterday and I love it!!! Very moisturizing, like Che said, and it does have great slip. Definite repurchase on that one!!


----------



## Day36 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey ladies. Ive moved! Im soo happy. I havent used up much, but ive been giving things away and am close to finishing some other things.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I did get an e-mail from Amaka.erplexed I guess my products will be shipped out sometime this week.
> 
> *She is also giving me a coupon for my next purchase..... *
> 
> _*i'll reserve any further scathing judgment until after I receive and try the products....*_


 we know that cupon wont get any use.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 25, 2010)

I purchase suave humectant for co-washes and OMG my hair is so soft... Moist. I also use the conditioner as a leave in. I tried head and shoulders for dry itchy scalp. It made my scalp tingle and feel great. It just dried my hair out. Hmmmm


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 25, 2010)

Still doing my hair . I'm up anyway might as well be productive right?

I really need to stop watching Youtube. Seriously it's like the crack house for a crack user .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Morning Ladies.....J

ust checking on Ya'll.  Ready for another week? *oh well*

I just rubbed on a little JBCO and put a little Mozeke Whipped Avacado on my ends.  

I have 1 more 4 oz Bottle of JBCO left.  I will hopefully re-up for my Fall/Winter purchase(s).

I'm glad Ya'll are enjoying DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.  It gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *we know that cupon wont get any use.*


 
Will be _my luck_ I will totally LOVE the Products........


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey ladies....

My hair and I have come to a truce.  It is longer one side but hey at least the shedding and breakage have slowed down.  My stylist used some new (new to me) Fiorella hair science, poo, mask, and leave in... My hair feels wonderful.  Of course I can't find it online.  It is italian, her friend bought it in DR.... she said she will get me a set next month.  I have used my loreal hair fixer as a leave in also and it has helped.


----------



## Charz (Jul 26, 2010)

I trimmed 1/2 of an inch off each one of my twists. The ends feel so much better . I don't think I am going to let a stylist cut my hair ever.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

today i used darcys pumpkin conditioner to co wash, darcy daily leave in and coconut confidence for my puff.
i think i have come to the conclusion that during the work week i will be in my simple and easy puff and on the weekends i will let it all hang out lol.
i am really in love with darcys daily leave in.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> today i used darcys pumpkin conditioner to co wash, darcy daily leave in and coconut confidence for my puff.
> i think i have come to the conclusion that during the work week *i will be in my simple and easy puff and on the weekends i will let it all hang out* lol.
> i am really in love with darcys daily leave in.


 

Che to the bold is what I do since I don't like my braid/twist out yet I think it the shrinkage and they really don't look good to me. I'm really a twist/braidout HATER to anyone that can wear them that includes Charz, Vonnie and Mkdtheirs are so darn cute. I probably hate your too Che but you haven't shown them


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Che to the bold is what I do since I don't like my braid/twist out yet I think it the shrinkage and they really don't look good to me. I'm really a twist/braidout HATER to anyone that can wear them that includes Charz, Vonnie and Mkdtheirs are so darn cute. I probably hate your too Che but you haven't shown them


lmao you are too fummy. at one point i thought i mastered my braidouts and twist outs but now it seems like i cant get it right again so i dont even try anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Evening Girlz!

I got my Njoi Creations today (Super Fast Shipping) and of course I tore right into to the package..... *like i never get anything new*

I also got my Jasmine's today which was super-duper incredibly fast....... Yep same thing...tore into Box....

Yeah...No Amaka _*so don't ask*_

*Plays Broken Record...._"I'm in love with those Mixed Greens Ya'll*_


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2010)

Amaka better recognize she ain't the only one out there. We have some fantastic ladies out there with great customer service. I see Sunshine trying to get back on point too. I will replace you with the quickness . I will never quit Hairveda though bc it was my hair's first love .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Amaka better recognize she ain't the only one out there. We have some fantastic ladies out there with great customer service.* I see Sunshine trying to get back on point too. *I will replace you with the quickness . I will never quit Hairveda though bc it was my hair's first love *.


 
Girl, Who You Tellin'  @1st Bolded.  They Betta' Recognize

Jasmine's gave me something _extra_ because of the mix-up we had during her Relocation process.

I e-mailed her to see if she 'meant for me to have that?' 

And she was like:  "Yeah.....because of that mix-up with your order!"

Excellent Customer Service.

BJ is BJ and I can roll with that.  At least she's nice about it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Who You Tellin'  @1st Bolded.  They Betta' Recognize
> 
> Jasmine's gave me something _extra_ because of the mix-up we had during her Relocation process.
> 
> ...



 @ the bolded!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

i dont know if i can hang with hairveda. im tired of waiting and i only use like 1 or 2 products from her.

i wont be trying amaka flacka flame. but i will stick with darcys, kbb, and curlmart. im even going to leave afroveda alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont know if i can hang with hairveda. im tired of waiting and i only use like 1 or 2 products from her.
> 
> *i wont be trying amaka flacka flame*. but i will stick with darcys, kbb, and curlmart. im even going to leave afroveda alone.


 Alrighty then. BWWAAHHHAAA


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i dont know if i can hang with hairveda. im tired of waiting and i only use like 1 or 2 products from her.
> 
> i wont be trying *amaka flacka flame*. but i will stick with darcys, kbb, and curlmart. im even going to leave afroveda alone.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

glad i could make you all laugh today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Re: Amaka:  I afraid I'm gonna love them?

What will I do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

btw:  _Speaking of Curlmart_....today is their last day for the 15% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Used Up 1 4oz Jar of Christine Gant's Mixed Greens

I have 1 back-up.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: Amaka:  I afraid I'm gonna love them?
> 
> What will I do?


i hope you dont. no need to give someone with bad customer service more money. unless shes usually good and just had a bad moment


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2010)

I finished another Hydratherma Naturals oil and Njoi Nourishing Pomade and Tea Spritz. And a JF Luminous Glaze.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Up 1 4oz Jar of Christine Gant's Mixed Greens
> 
> I have 1 back-up.


 
What already that was fast!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I finished another Hydratherma Naturals oil and *Njoi Nourishing Pomade and Tea Spritz.* And a JF Luminous Glaze.


 
How did you like these?



Ltown said:


> *What already that was fast!*


 
IK L! 

I couldn't resist. 

I will be 'gentler' with the 2nd jar.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK L!
> 
> I couldn't resist.
> 
> I will be 'gentler' with the 2nd jar.


 
You making me feel lazy I have alot of oils from my ayurveda and mixologist days so I just have not open the jar. Then I'm doing sulfur mixes, beemine sulfur mix so I have alot of oil mixtures. I'm open it this week and test it out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> How did you like these?



I love the Nourishing Pomade!!!  I have a backup of that. The Tea Spritz is really good but I just can't be bothered with the spritzing sometimes.  I'll probably get more in the fall. It was good for my scalp and made my hair soft, too.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: _Speaking of Curlmart_....today is their last day for the 15% off.


 

Whats the code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> *Whats the code?*


 
Go to: Curlmart.com 

And it's at the top of the Page.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Whats the code?



Let us know what you get. They have some great conditioners and I remember you were asking about some recommendations but ended up getting some Suave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm seriously considering Beijaflores this weekend. 

Ya'll make me sick for getting me 'hooked' on these Natural/Handmade Products.

You Bunch of Junkies!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm seriously considering Beijaflores this weekend.
> 
> Ya'll make me sick for getting me 'hooked' on these Natural/Handmade Products.
> 
> You Bunch of Junkies!


i think FAB loves them. but didnt people have issues with getting stuff half full?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 26, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: _Speaking of Curlmart_....today is their last day for the 15% off.


 
They always having sales I'm pass on this one  will power


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

i cant wait to use my coconut confidence tonight. that stuff is so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think FAB loves them. *but didnt people have issues with getting stuff half full?*


 
Girl, I am not sure about that one!

You know I will not hesitate to put them straight on BLAST!

Maybe Mrs. Fab will weigh in on this one.....


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

tonight im going to give myself a scalp massage with evoo and coconut oil. and tomorrow i will go back to using suave coconut to co wash because i dont want to use up all my pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> Let us know what you get. They have some great conditioners and I remember you were asking about some recommendations but ended up getting some Suave.


 I decided to purchase from
SheScentIt:
Moisture Mist  
Banana Brulee
Fortifying Hair Masque
Avocado Conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> I decided to purchase from
> SheScentIt:
> *Moisture Mist*
> Banana Brulee
> ...



I looove the bolded!!!  The mist is my staple leave in spray! Great choices!!!

I need to reup on some Shescentit...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> I looove the bolded!!!  The mist is my staple leave in spray! Great choices!!!
> 
> *I need to reup on some Shescentit...*


 
The Fortifying Masque is the only SSI product I currently have in my Stash and that is Surprising.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 26, 2010)

i think i will repurchase shescentit banana brulee next month or so. it was really good. and since i cant seem to make up my mind about how i feel about the fortifying masque i guess that means i dont need another jar of that lol.

i also need another jar of coconut oil because im down to the last little bit that has hair floating around in it. i know its my hair but thats just nasty


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2010)

I may do my Hair tomorrow (_if I feel like it_). 

I have a Dental Appt. tomorrow afternoon, so it will depend on how I feel afterwards.

If I do, I will do a quick co-wash and use SSI Fortifying Masque under Steamer.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

i am pissed. i got my kbb today and the ingredients for the hair cream and the hair mask are completely different. first of all my hair cream came less than half full. the damn hair cream now has the texture of hair butter which i hate and there is no longer any vegetable glycerin in it. she added jojoba and avovado oil instead. in the hair mask she took out the shikakai and amla extracts which is what made my hair feel so stroong after using it. i am beyond livid because she did all this while charging more.

and i wonder if she did this to go main stream because the packaging is now black and the hair cream is now called "creamylicous"
i thought i would never say this but she has lost a customer. and i am so serious im glad im stocked on hair milk but when i run out i will not be reourchasing. and im sad i have to lt the hair cream and mask go but this is bulls$$$ and i am pissed. i hope i love darcys deep conditioning mask because thats what i will be using in the place of kbb mask. of course i will use the daily leave in in place of hair milk and i will make my own hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i am pissed. i got my kbb today and the ingredients for the hair cream and the hair mask are completely different. first of all my hair cream came less than half full. the damn hair cream now has the texture of hair butter which i hate and there is no longer any vegetable glycerin in it. she added jojoba and avovado oil instead. in the hair mask she took out the shikakai and amla extracts which is what made my hair feel so stroong after using it. i am beyond livid because she did all this while charging more.*
> 
> *and i wonder if she did this to go main stream because the packaging is now black and the hair cream is now called "creamylicous"*
> *i thought i would never say this but she has lost a customer. and i am so serious im glad im stocked on hair milk but when i run out i will not be reourchasing. and im sad i have to lt the hair cream and mask go but this is bulls$$$ and i am pissed*.


 
WOW Che!  That's too bad.  Way too bad. 

Just when you thought you were 'Set' with a Staple.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

I am sitting under my heating cap with Aphogee 2 minute, will be using SSI BB today after my Nexxus Treatment. Braids are being put in today, so I want to make sure my hair is strong enough.  I was like hmmmm, I haven't been getting any breakage a few shed hairs here and there so I was skeptic about the Nexxus but I figured it is for the long haul  

IDARE I am definitely investing in the DRC 28 when I run out of this one bottle of NExxus emergencee that I FEEL you have been REFILLING on me  LOL 

Chebaby I am so sorry.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm seriously considering Beijaflores this weekend.
> 
> Ya'll make me sick for getting me 'hooked' on these Natural/Handmade Products.
> 
> You Bunch of Junkies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *IDARE I am definitely investing in the DRC 28 when I run out of this one bottle of NExxus emergencee that I FEEL you have been REFILLING on me  LOL *


 
And You've Been Refilling MINE OR Re-stocking it with More 

I don't know when/how/why I bought so many of those?erplexed  

And don't remember even buying all of them.

I should use it tonight too. 

Hey.....Maybe I will!

_*goes to look for Emergencee*_


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> I decided to purchase from
> SheScentIt:
> Moisture Mist
> Banana Brulee
> ...


 
How is the Moisture Mist, does it have Glycerin in it? , I don't want that!

I could make an order out of it and order more SSI BB if that moisture is good stuff!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> And You've Been Refilling MINE OR Re-stocking it with More
> 
> I* don't know when/how/why I bought so many of those*?erplexed
> 
> ...


 
I am SOOOOO seconding this to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd POWER! 

BUT DOESN"T it seem like such a small bottle that seems to get empty while your using it but the next time it is like  who topped off this bottle. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> I am SOOOOO seconding this to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd POWER!
> 
> BUT DOESN"T it seem like such a small bottle that seems to get empty while your using it but the next time it is like  who topped off this bottle. LOL


 
Honestly JJ!  *Good Looking Out* 

Okay:  I pulled out bottle number 123,456,789 and will be using it tonight.

Girl, I needed that _extra little something_ so this was right on time


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> How is the Moisture Mist, does it have Glycerin in it? , I don't want that!
> 
> I could make an order out of it and order more SSI BB if that moisture is good stuff!


 
Yes it do have glycerin in it. I like to use ut to refresh my hair in the morning and i love the smelll of it. Its been awhile since i use her products IDK why i stop using the line.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> Yes it do have glycerin in it. I like to use ut to refresh my hair in the morning and i love the smelll of it. Its been awhile since i use her products IDK why i stop using the line.


 
Thanks 

I will spritz with water until I find something without the glycerin, maybe diluting my Infusium is okay for now, 1/3 infusium and 2/3 water


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 27, 2010)

Thinking about purchasing some sitrinilah deep condition.... Hmmmm!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Loves Harmony said:


> *Thinking about purchasing some sitrinilah deep condition.... Hmmmm*!


 
Love.  It.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 27, 2010)

What is in this DRC 28 that makes it so expensive that other protein conditioner can't do at 16oz at $49-54? I'm research to compare!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

good morning everyone.
i just noticed that without the aloe butter, shikakai and amla the hair mask is nothing more than the deep conditioner which i already stated will not be a repurchase.
i must admit i misted my hair with water last night and then used the new hair cream and my hair is still soft but i still wont be repurchasing.  out of all my time buying and trying all these creams and butters i have yet to come across something even close to the old hair cream.
and i noticed that she added jojoba and avocado oils to everything like thats now her signiture. i dont even like jojoba oil. it does nothing for me. but i realize companies do this all the time. i just have to move on.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

ok i just compared the ingrdient list of the hair ask to the other products on the site because it looked so familiar and realized that it has the same ingredients as the hair milk. so that must have just been a labeling mistake. i emailed to ask.
but the hair cream does not have the same ingrdients as anything else. not the hair butter or body butter. and like i said the texture is completely different. so i put that in the email as well. i really hope i get a response because if it was just a mistake then i want my hair cream and not this butter crap i have now. you cant even call it a cream since it does have any water or glycerin in it. otherwise its just shea butter mixed with oil and fragrance. shoot i have coconut confidence and sunshine for that.


----------



## mkd (Jul 27, 2010)

hey ladies.  I am off work this week but I have been crazy busy hanging out with my babies.  I got my curlmart order today.  I was so happy to see kckt!  They also sent me samples of curls quenched curls, mixed chicks leave in and phytospecific intense nutirition shampoo and mask.  I wonder if I will like any of these products and need to order full sizes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Ladies!  What's Up?

I just steamed my Hair with a combo of CJ Honey & Banana and CJ Deep Fix.  I still have enough of both for 1 mo' 'gin.  (I'll use it again on Friday/Saturday).

I used Nexxus Emergencee *thanks JJ* and Co-Washed w/MoistPRO.  

I am letting the freshly steamed hair 'cool down' and then I will finish up and dry.

Didn't get any packages yet, today.  Maybe my Curlmart order (Juices & Berries, Greg's Juice and Burnt Sugar Pomade) will arrive.

I may not have to do a Fall/Winter Haul (at the rate I'm going).:crystalba


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi ladies, i haven't been here in a while. I was going to leave the forum but i decided to stay for a bit. I haven't used up anything but im making a decision about my hair. Im going to either be a heat straightened natural or relax again. I love my colochas but its getting to the point that its too much work. To detangle, style ect. I know this site has alot of info for me whatever i decided to do.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> What is in this DRC 28 that makes it so expensive that other protein conditioner can't do at 16oz at $49-54? I'm research to compare!


 

All I know is this stuff is golden, gentler than aphogee 2 step yet deeper than the two step.

I used this about 17 years ago (damn I'm old) when I first got my PJ status  on my clients in the salon, When I say there was no damage that was not eased by this product NO OTHER product would do, about 8 months later I was introduced to Aphogee 2 step and we have been friends ever since, it was way cheaper and worked well  
I am blessed that I never combed through and read directions well as I know some people who just combed through the hair while hard  and it was a mess.

But DRC isn't to me as easy to over dose on, some people got this every other week no issues, while I wouldn't be so eased with the 2 step to do such


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, i haven't been here in a while. I was going to leave the forum but i decided to stay for a bit. I haven't used up anything but im making a decision about my hair. *Im going to either be a heat straightened natural or relax again. I love my colochas but its getting to the point that its too much work. To detangle, style ect. I know this site has alot of info for me whatever i decided to do.*


 

Hey Girl!  So happy to see you on....

Missed You

And You know we got you whatever you decide to do with your Hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh Yeah....I e-mailed Amaka today

Still no product OR shipping notice infoerplexed


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

hey La, glad to see you. whatever you do with your hair i know itll be healthy and beautiful.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah....I e-mailed Amaka today
> 
> Still no product OR shipping notice infoerplexed


its not even my product and shes getting on my nerves.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> its not even my product and shes getting on my nerves.



Its like a day time drama or something.  Can't get down with this CS.  Sorry T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Its like a day time drama or something. Can't get down with this CS. Sorry T.


 
Girl.........I ain't gon' worry about it anymore.  I just know better next time.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 27, 2010)

che, just be glad that your KBB products didnt come in a light fixture box...



Last week I passed by KBB. I wanted to jump out of the car but I knew my family wasnt having that and they would have kept on going w/o me. Im hearing lots of negative things about KBB so I guess Ill just save my monies.

I should be done with a SheScentIt honey conditioner this week. I like it, but I LOVE the avocado conditioner more!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 27, 2010)

what did you purchase?!




IDareT'sHair said:


> I got my Njoi Creations today (Super Fast Shipping) and of course I tore right into to the package..... *like i never get anything new*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> *what did you purchase?!*


 
Girl ......*licks lips and looks around*  I got:

_Njoi Creations_

The Tea Spritz
The Coconut Hair Butter DC'er
The Ayurdevic Hair Butter
The Healthy Hair Pomade
The Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh Yeah:  Ms. FattyFat made me forget why I came in to post.

I finished my Hair.  The only thing I used up was a Vial of Fermodyl 619.

I applied some Claudie's Ends Insurance #1 and I think I'm in Lurve.....

I had ordered it, but she didn't have enough to make me a Full Sized Jar, so she sent me like a 2oz (free, of course because she's so sweet) So, now I must have that Full Size when she gets her supplies in.

I want to focus more on my Ends.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 27, 2010)

does aphogee make their evening primrose oil anymore? my hair used to LOVE this, but I havent seen it anywhere in years. I saw it on amazon today for $1.83, but I dont want to purchase it if its from 2005.


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello ladies..
hope you're doing well 
just wanted to pop in and say hello
@Charz: any tips on how to trim your own hair

@Chebaby: which leave-ins have you tried from DB? did you try the detangling milk?
how different is the coconut confidence from the first one she used to make?
I still have 2 jars from black friday
In regards to KBB, it might be a problem with labels. Last time there was a label mix up..have you emailed them about it?

@Lacolocha: hey there  regardless of the decision you take, I hope you still share with us what you w/your hair!! My little sister decided to relax after one year of being natural..relaxed or naturals we all want healthy hair so do what's best for you 

@Idaret's hair: I am so sorry you haven't received your amaka yet.. 
what is going on!!
at least the mixed greens is making you happy!!
I want to get some beijaflores too but trying to be strong..
my excuse is my bday tomorrow...
how was your dental appt?
I have very sensitive teeth and always at the dentist 


@Brownie: how do you use your njoi creations nourishing pomade? I used it as a body butter during the winter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> *does aphogee make their evening primrose oil anymore? my hair used to LOVE this, but I havent seen it anywhere in years. I saw it on amazon today for $1.83, but I dont want to purchase it if its from 2005.*


 
I'm not familiar with any Aphogee Products?  Let me know if you find it.  It sounds lovely.

I bought some Argon Oil from Hennasooq.  Have you tried Argon Oil?  I bought the last one I had from Sally (the One & Only brand) which IMO is great.  

But, I' wanted to try the Pure Argon/Morrocan Oil just to see how it compares.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Idaret's hair: I am so sorry you haven't received your amaka yet..
> what is going on!!
> at least the mixed greens is making you happy!!
> I want to get some beijaflores too but trying to be strong..
> ...


 
No Girl.  Not Yet.

Oh Yeah, Mixed Greens is Da' Bomb.:lovedrool:  I also ordered the Detangling Milk & the Babbasu DC'er (haven't received those yet).

I broke down and bought the Beijaflores today.  1 - Organic Coco-Mango Buttercream and 1 Organic Hempseed Buttercream in:  Lemon Sugar and Mellow Tangelo.

Happy Birthday RedC!  Any Big Plans Tomorrow?  :bday5: 

Dental Appt. was a Re-Eval from a Root Canal 

Got Referred someplace else *thanks for asking*


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 27, 2010)

aargh.. I might give in too!! i'll get everything unscented though b/c my scalp is so sensitive to fragrances..
 so far no plans.. I have a terrible migraine and hope it will be gone tomorrow. Bday girl doesn't want to be in bed..lol
my bdays are usually very quiet since it is in the summer and no one is here..
I am going to order some food and play the sims 3 ambitions .I just received it in the mail!!!

how is the root canal?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> aargh.. I might give in too!! i'll get everything unscented though b/c my scalp is so sensitive to fragrances..
> so far no plans.. I have a terrible migraine and hope it will be gone tomorrow. Bday girl doesn't want to be in bed..lol
> my bdays are usually very quiet since it is in the summer and no one is here..
> I am going to order some food and play the sims 3 ambitions .I just received it in the mail!!!
> ...


 
Well, Enjoy your Special Day!  

Oh, Yeah, Eat something Really Good.

Yeah, I made a Note to Seller:  To make sure the Jars are filled up.  Especially since Che said there had been a problem w/folx getting 1/2 full jars.  I don't want no mess

I had the Root Canal in March and it still hasn't 'healed' so now I have to see a Specialist.erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey ladies!
IDareT, wish you well on the root canal that is not going to be easy. I'm sorry you did not get your product she just lost a great customer. 

I dye the temple, poo with Jasmine hemp, dc now with darcy pumkin(thanks IDT).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Thanks
> 
> I will spritz with water until I find something without the glycerin, maybe diluting my Infusium is okay for now, 1/3 infusium and 2/3 water



Here is the ingredient list:


*Ingredients:* Chamomile, water infused with Aloe, Nettle extract, grape seed extract,  Honey, Colts foot extract, Horsetail, Silk Amino Acids, Sage, Rosemary,  Glycerin, Shea Butter, Mint extract, centrimonium chloride, Tocopheryl  Acecate (vit E), Panthenol, citric acid,  germall plus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> IDareT, wish you well on the root canal that is not going to be easy. *I'm sorry you did not get your product she just lost a great customer.*
> 
> I dye the temple, poo with Jasmine hemp, dc now with darcy pumkin(thanks IDT).


 
Yeah, she has. I haven't even gotten a Shipping Notice yet.

But....I got treated like a Queen from Njoi, Darcy's, Mozeke, BeeMine & Christine Gant and of course Jasmine's sooooo.....it's all good.

And I only mention BeeMine, Mozeke and Jasmine because I had 'service/product' issues....and they each stepped up and made everything right.  So, in turn, they have gained a loyal customer.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

redecouvert said:


> @Chebaby: which leave-ins have you tried from DB? did you try the detangling milk?
> how different is the coconut confidence from the first one she used to make?
> I still have 2 jars from black friday
> In regards to KBB, it might be a problem with labels. Last time there was a label mix up..have you emailed them about it?


i emailed kbb but have not gotten an email back yet.

i dont really know the difference between the two coconut confidence besides the fact that the old one was yellow and the new one is tan. but the old one made my hair feel like crap, i dont know why because ive always loved her sunshine. but this new one feels so good on my hair.

from darcys im pretty sure i have tried all of her leave ins except the sprays. my fave is the daily leave in which is just like kbb hair milk. i also like the peach kernal hair milk. and i use the transitioning cream more as a refresher on dry hair than on wet hair. i didnt really like the detangling leave in. it was too light and watery.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, Enjoy your Special Day!
> 
> Oh, Yeah, Eat something Really Good.
> 
> *Yeah, I made a Note to Seller:  To make sure the Jars are filled up.  Especially since Che said there had been a problem w/folx getting 1/2 full jars.  I don't want no mess*



 T, you are too funny!! The bolded just made me laugh!! I feel you, though. 



RedC: I use the Nourishing Pomade on my hair as a regular moisturizer. I just use a tiny bit and apply to my length. I love it!!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, Enjoy your Special Day!
> 
> Oh, Yeah, Eat something Really Good.
> 
> ...



i hoep seeing the specialist goes well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh Yeah:  I totally forgot about my New Boo!  Ms. Claudie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you are too funny!! The bolded just made me laugh!! I feel you, though. *


 
Girl, I put it in the Notes area where I requested my Scent(s) and I put it again in my PayPal Notes to Vendor. In case I have to file something with PayPal on them.

I ain't thinkin' 'bout them.  Let me get some 1/2 Filled Jars.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> che, just be glad that your KBB products didnt *come in a light fixture box.*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, i read about that. but its crazy because in all my 1 yearlachen of ordering ive never had issues with them.

i still wanna go to the store though. but only if this issue gets resolved and i find out the old hair cream is still around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> yea, i read about that. but its crazy because in all my 1 yearlachen of ordering ive never had issues with them.
> 
> i still wanna go to the store though. but only if this issue gets resolved and i find out the old hair cream is still around.


 
When I had a problem w/KBB (actually I wanted to change something in an e-mail order I had placed)

I called the Store and they were extremely Helpful and could make the switch over the phone. 

So.....I would call and ask.  You still have time.  They don't close until 8:00 p.m.

You want the Number??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

I was going to use the SSI Fortifying Masque next wash-day, but instead of opening that, I think I'll try the Mozeke Carrot Protein Masque instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

My Hair feels really good tonight (after my Mid-Week Wash Day).  

I rubbed on a bit of the Claudie Temple Revitalizer.  It's a bit pungent.  Not bad.  Just a little strong/herbally.erplexed

My scalp feels really good tho'.  And I like the product.

I was unaware she offered 'scents' in the DC'er etc...until Shay mentioned it in an earlier post.  

So, how do you determine where the scents are?

_*goes off to look at her FOTKI again to see how to specify scents*_


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 27, 2010)

HEY Ladies, 

All this goody talk, I got my hair braided up today, I was wearing Delia  I love her, and apparently so did the male public  I told my husband this wig is a man getter, he said to leave it out when I go to sleep,  It was weird! 

Anywho, I love the fact I can curl her up and style her, I ran out to get some hair spray because of the control I needed with my hair. 

My cousin did a great job, she made the braids bigger than before so next time I will get them smaller, not that it makes my wig look bad at all, they still look fantastic and doesn't seem to differ. 

I tried on all 4 of my new babies for my SO and he adored them all; was quite suprised he said that they all were nice.  that is great in my books


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

I can't believe my Curlmart didn't come today? 

I also have some Darcy's coming I completely forgot all about.erplexed

_*goes to look on porch*_


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah the temple balm smell doesn't really bother me.  I guess when you say herbally that's what I was trying to say but couldn't really articulate it.

OT--I love my job but I truly hate supervising staff. Some days I am ready to hurt some of them then I remember I need my good paying government job


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

im interested in trying ojons detox cleansing treatment. i guess its like a clarifying shampoo. i love ojon so this is next on my list.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't believe my Curlmart didn't come today?
> 
> I also have some Darcy's coming I completely forgot all about.erplexed
> 
> _*goes to look on porch*_


i remember when i would order from curlmart and my stuff would be here in 3 days. now it seems to take no less than a week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *i remember when i would order from curlmart and my stuff would be here in 3 days. now it seems to take no less than a week*


 
Yeah... Me too @bolded.

It didn't come.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah... Me too @bolded.
> 
> It didn't come.


i dont know why they play with our minds. they know we get emotional and cranky when we dont get our stuff


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i emailed kbb but have not gotten an email back yet.
> 
> i dont really know the difference between the two coconut confidence besides the fact that the old one was yellow and the new one is tan. but the old one made my hair feel like crap, i dont know why because ive always loved her sunshine. but this new one feels so good on my hair.
> 
> from darcys im pretty sure i have tried all of her leave ins except the sprays. my fave is the daily leave in which is just like kbb hair milk. i also like the peach kernal hair milk. and i use the transitioning cream more as a refresher on dry hair than on wet hair. i didnt really like the detangling leave in. it was too light and watery.


 
I think I really like Darcy's products too.. and it helps she's right down the street in Marietta... It's like I found so much stuff...

But now you gto me wanting to try that kbb hair cream..

I saw Sally's has a Morrocan Oil bootleg now.. if it's not all full of sulfates and parabens.. I;ll definitely try it.

Oh and btw.. 
Let me see.. the last time I asked for a pic you put that one that's up .. up there... I think that was almost 2 years ago..

We need a new pic.....

You know I like to see what kind of hair all  these products is going on.. lol. I'm gonna go search for that post.. lol.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, she has. I haven't even gotten a Shipping Notice yet.
> 
> But....I got treated like a Queen from Njoi, Darcy's, Mozeke, BeeMine & Christine Gant and of course Jasmine's sooooo.....it's all good.
> 
> And I only mention BeeMine, Mozeke and Jasmine because I had 'service/product' issues....and they each stepped up and made everything right. So, in turn, they have gained a loyal customer.


 
Do you have a discount code for all of these natural vendors? I know Jasmine and Beemine have there on the sites.


----------



## mkd (Jul 27, 2010)

So, what Darcy's products are the best


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Do you have a discount code for all of these natural vendors? I know Jasmine and Beemine have there on the sites.



And Mozeke has this on her site:

Year round special offers: 10% off any order between $50 – 74; use discount code: OFF10 at checkout.
 15% off any order between $75 – 99; use discount code: OFF15 at checkout.
 20% off any order $100 and up; use discount code: OFF20 at checkout.

 Buy 7 or more samples sizes and receive FREE shipping. Use discount code: FREESHIP at checkout.

 Every month a random drawing will be held for a lucky customer to receive a coupon for 35% off their next order


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 27, 2010)

Brownie518 said:


> And Mozeke has this on her site:
> 
> Year round special offers: 10% off any order between $*50 – 74*; use discount code: OFF10 at checkout.
> 15% off any order between *$75 – 99*; use discount code: OFF15 at checkout.
> ...


 
I must've gotten cheap in my hiatus because I'm looking like.. you can't even get a discount until you spend $50 bucks.... 

unacceptable.. fab's staying away from these..


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> I think I really like Darcy's products too.. and it helps she's right down the street in Marietta... It's like I found so much stuff...
> 
> But now you gto me wanting to try that kbb hair cream..
> 
> ...


i know lol. and if it wasnt for you asking that would have never gotten up. i guess i can add a new pic. ill try to tonight or tomorrow


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> So, what Darcy's products are the best


i think their best product is the daily leave in. i do however, hope the deep conditioner is something that i will fall in love with.
oh and i do like the peach kernal milk too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> So, what Darcy's products are the best


 
I Love the Lemon Coconut Transitioning Hair Cream.  Oh Yeah and the Tucuma Hair Butter.


----------



## mkd (Jul 27, 2010)

chebaby said:


> i think their best product is the *daily leave* in. i do however, hope the deep conditioner is something that i will fall in love with.
> oh and i do like the *peach kernal milk* too.


 Che, how do these 2 products compare to KCKT, I know you like that one too.


----------



## mkd (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy early bday RedC!  Tomorrow is my son's bday too.  He is turning four!  I can't believe how fast the time has flown by.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

mkd said:


> Che, how do these 2 products compare to KCKT, I know you like that one too.


the daily leave in is lighter than the kckt but i have noticed that when i use it it helps separate my curls which i like. it makes my curls more defined even though im not sure if thats a claim that it makes. if anything i would compare it to kbb hair milk.
the peach kernal hair milk reminds me of carols daughter hair milk as far as texture and performance goes.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love the Lemon Coconut Transitioning Hair Cream.  Oh Yeah and the Tucuma Hair Butter.


i have to use the tucuma butter again to give a good review. i like the texture but it felt too light on my hair for twist outs. it might just be good for w&g for me. or as a refresher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well.......I guess I'll lay it down for the night.  I'm tired.erplexed

Tomorrow is Hump Day!  YAY!

@RedC -- Enjoy your Day All Day Red.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 28, 2010)

_***crickets...I think that's the sound I'm hearing***

_Well I hope every one is having a good day.

I used up the BRBC that kept haunting me.  Won't be using up anything else soon.

Leaving for Chicago in a few hours.  Have a good rest of the week Ladies.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2010)

ok kbb is getting on my nerves. they emailed me back with an email that seemed pre made. the email basically said that the ingredients listed on the jar was a labeling mistake and the real ingredients are on the bottom of the jar. so i had to write them ANOTHER email because clearly they didnt read the first one. there are no ingredients listed on the bottom of my jar AND i clearly stated that what is in my jar is NOT the damn hair cream. im gonna need kbb's people to start reading and understanding what i write. i want my damn hair cream that i paid TWO extra dollars for


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2010)

To REDC:

        :Rose:   :bday5:     

Guess what it means.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok Girls, Here's the deal:  Daily Update of _"As the Stomach Turns" _ I finally got an e-mail back, that my products shipped.  

2 of the 3 are coming "Unscented" because the _fragrance_ I chose, wouldn't work right with those particular products.erplexed

In Other (more pleasant) News:

I got my Njoi which ships fast as all get out AND I got my Komaza _*another super fast shipper_ especially coming from the West Coast AND I got my Curlmart.

Oh Yeah, Jasmine's is Up, Stocked and Ret To Go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2010)

*Cough....* Speaking of Jasmine's I got my Babbasu Xtreme DC'er.

It's been like "OOS" Like 4EVR!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2010)

happy birthday RED. i hope you enjoy your day.


T, what the heck fragrance doesnt work with certain products????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> *T, what the heck fragrance doesnt work with certain products????*


 
Girl, IK. 

Why offer them in a "Fragrance" only to come back and say that particular fragrance won't work in those productserplexed (Peach).

I'm done.

Whatever.

Just send me my stuff.  

She's had over 2 weeks to tell me that


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, IK.
> 
> Why offer them in a "Fragrance" only to come back and say that particular fragrance won't work in those productserplexed (Peach).
> 
> ...


me gets the feeling that she doesnt know what shes doing in the mixing process. doesnt jasmines have a ton of fragrances as well as you being able to ask for a specific one even if she doesnt have it listed? that tells me that you should be able to work with any smell. or something like that


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know how Amaka plans to make money . That is redamndiculous!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> me gets the feeling that she doesnt know what shes doing in the mixing process. doesnt jasmines have a ton of fragrances as well as you being able to ask for a specific one even if she doesnt have it listed? that tells me that you should be able to work with any smell. or something like that


 
The Products:  A Burdock & Brahmi DC'er and A Flaxseed Hair Cream.  _"The scent of the original product(s) would not mix well with a fragrance."  _Yet they were offered with a fragrance (as optional) and there are tons of Fragrances listed.

You had 2 WEEKS to Tell Me that Hello.............


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Good Evening Ladies,

Happy Birthday Red  

HUH, sorry your going through the drama with your products Che, I hate not getting what I paid for  and to top it off people insulting my intelligence like I can't read, I get a little angry myself.  Sometimes I think people like the @$****$ side of me!

Idare and Shay  How r you?

Vonnie have a safe trip. 

Fab, Ltown, Brownie ---- no shopping, more using up stuff. 

MKD awww your little man is growing up.  

My baby who is 4 and has been home for 4 years LOL is starting school in September finally. He has been accepted to the school  I am so excited.  all children will be gone out the house, I haven't had a day to myself normal wise in 11 years  AHhhhh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Idare* and Shay  *How r you?*
> 
> *Fab, Ltown, Brownie ---- no shopping, more using up stuff.*


 
@1st Bolded: Hey JJ!  I'm Good.

@2nd Bolded:  That's Right!  You Tell 'Em JJ!

BWWAAAHHAAAA


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Products:  A Burdock & Brahmi DC'er and A Flaxseed Hair Cream.  _"The scent of the original product(s) would not mix well with a fragrance."  _Yet they were offered with a fragrance (as optional) and there are tons of Fragrances listed.
> 
> You had 2 WEEKS to Tell Me that Hello.............


oh ok, so she means the smell of the ingredients wont mix with the fragrance. i can see that. but like you said she should have already know and should have told you earlier.


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 28, 2010)

Right now I am sewing with my elder son.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 28, 2010)

Dang.. y'alljust think you can do whatever you want.. openly roasting vendors in this thread... LMAO.. I missed y'all... <<sighs relief>> .. nobody understood my shipping frustrations with the handmade vendors on etsy for things I usedfor the wedding.. I'm like if you want me to PAY YOU TODAY.. and you send my stuff 4 WEEKS from now.. umm that's a pro'lem!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> Happy Birthday Red
> 
> ...


 
Yes ma'am!!!!!
I found a box of goodies from T.. so I will resist buying the Hamadi things that are in my skinbotanica cart... yes I will.. I will RESIST.

ETA: All this talk of kids and babies in this thread is making my "ovaries itch" as Eisani would say... lol.

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY RC-COLA!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Yes ma'am!!!!!
> *I found a box of goodies from T.. *so I will resist buying the Hamadi things that are in my skinbotanica cart... yes I will.. I will RESIST.
> 
> ETA: All this talk of kids and babies in this thread is making my "ovaries itch" as Eisani would say... lol.
> ...


 
Girl, Check Yo' pm's!  And give a Sista' a Shout Out!


----------



## mkd (Jul 28, 2010)

T, Amaka is tripping.  

I used  the samples of that phyto stuff from curlmart.  Will not be purchasing that.  On to the next.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2010)

tonight im thinking about coloring my roots. just the roots because i left about an inch of roots because i normally like the two toned look. but now i want it all than color. after i color the roots i will condition my hair in section with ether darcys pumpkin conditioner or curl junkie hibiscus and banana and leave it on overnight.

i had great results with using aveda be curly over the weekend so i might use it again tomorrow.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 28, 2010)

chebaby said:


> tonight im thinking about coloring my roots. just the roots because i left about an inch of roots because i normally like the two toned look. but now i want it all than color. after i color the roots i will condition my hair in section with ether darcys pumpkin conditioner or curl junkie hibiscus and banana and leave it on overnight.
> 
> i had great results with using aveda be curly over the weekend so i might use it again tomorrow.


 
Where are the PICTURES..!!!!! Talking about this color and carrying on..

OT: I loved that Aveda be curly...  it works.. but I think it might have shady ingredients...


----------



## Ltown (Jul 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Good Evening Ladies,
> 
> Fab, Ltown, Brownie ---- no shopping, more using up stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Where are the PICTURES..!!!!! Talking about this color and carrying on..
> 
> OT: I loved that Aveda be curly...  it works.. but I think it might have shady ingredients...


lol the picture is coming. i promise dont know if that means much since i cant pinky swear online

actually there was a thread around here that said that most of aveda's products had shady ingredients and that most of the ingredients were not natural. i dont remember the thread title but this person wrote out avedas ingredients and then went back and wrote what each ingredient really was, or something like that.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 28, 2010)

I finished the gently used tub of Emergencia that my dear friend fattyfatfat gave me 
and a bottle of Loreal vive royal jelly condish.

And I bought a bottle of Tresseme Naturals Moisture conditioner.  It was on sale at rite-aid.   I need it.    I mean, I need it for cowashes that is... cowashes and moisture.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 28, 2010)

forgot to mention that i used up my kbb hair mask today. the old one. i already used the new one to make sure it was "right" lol but that jar is still basically new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm telling you.....I am having a Terrible time w/the P.O. lately!

My Christine Gant (detangling milk & babbasu dc'er) was supposedly delivered on July 23rd?  I haven't seen it!

I just got off the phone with my Carrier.  Where's my Stuff?

This is getting O-L-D!  This is the 2nd time, recently, that I've had a package mishap.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 29, 2010)

Optimus prime, I've been wanting to try the tresemme (sp?) naturals line too. When I finish some of these products I'll look into it. 

Ms. T, see if your carrier has luscious hair the next time you see him/her.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jul 29, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> Optimus prime, I've been wanting to try the tresemme (sp?) naturals line too. When I finish some of these products I'll look into it.
> 
> Ms. T, see if your carrier has luscious hair the next time you see him/her.



Hey Lady! 

I'll give you a sample if you want.  I just used it today.  It WORKS!
Southerncitygirl and Brittster put me on to it.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 29, 2010)

I remember them talking about it. I'm at CVS now and it's telling me to buy it and take it home! I have your jar of the alter ego garlic DC. We just have to meet up!


----------



## redecouvert (Jul 29, 2010)

aaw..thank you for the bday wishes ladies ! I had a pleasant day


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2010)

ok i think i finally got everything straightened out with kbb. i called them this time and they tried to convince me that what i had was the hair cream. i had to tell them that i have 2 othr jars of hair cream and this one is totally different. the only way it could be the hair cream is if the ingredients changed. she assured me there is no ingredient change so i told her look, i  have ordered from you atleast 4 jars of hair butter and maybe 6 jars of hair cream and what i have is the hair butter. they finally decided to send me out a new jar of hair cream but they want me to ship this one back. which is fine but i told them to make sure they put the protective lid in my new jar because this one melted in the box and is half gone.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm telling you.....I am having a Terrible time w/the P.O. lately!
> 
> My Christine Gant (detangling milk & babbasu dc'er) was supposedly delivered on July 23rd? I haven't seen it!
> 
> ...


 thats messed up T. i hope you get it all straightened out.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 29, 2010)

*creeps in thread*

I have one more use of my SB/CO mix and one more use of my Organix Coconut Milk conditioner ( a definite repurchase eventually). I'm gonna make a new butter tonight using my Crisco, and the store down the street does sell CO, its the kind I prefer too (refined).

I bought some ACV, does that count as something.?


----------



## natura87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've learned I have to detangle my hair with conditioner while it is dry. That is the only way. I get to pick up my Vatika Frosting next week(left it at a friends house), I'm kinda excited bout that.

It's been so long since I have been in this thread.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, and I noticed Fleurzy has a TWA again. I was like . I want to try some of her stuff during Black Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm telling you.....I am having a Terrible time w/the P.O. lately!
> 
> My Christine Gant (detangling milk & babbasu dc'er) was supposedly delivered on July 23rd? I haven't seen it!
> 
> ...


 


fattyfatfat said:


> Ms. T, see if your carrier has luscious hair the next time you see him/her.


 


chebaby said:


> thats messed up T. i hope you get it all straightened out.


 
Okay:  My Christine Gant _mysteriously_ ended up on my Front Steps this evening when I got home from workerplexed

btw:  I checked on *Amaka* and  according to the Delivery Confirmation, the P.O. was only _notified_ on yesterday.  It hasn't moved anywhere.  So, technically, it has not been shipped.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay:  My Christine Gant _mysteriously_ ended up on my Front Steps this evening when I got home from workerplexed
> 
> btw:  I checked on *Amaka* and  according to the Delivery Confirmation, the P.O. was only _notified_ on yesterday.  It hasn't moved anywhere.*  So, technically, it has not been shipped.*


i hate when companies do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been having the most pleasant talks w/Ms. Claudie.  She's such a special person. 

She's everything Shay & Brownie said she was.  Just Nice. Nice. Nice.

She's the best.  So, give her a try sometime ya'll (for those who haven't tried her products).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh Yeah...Speaking of Ms. Claudie:  She has a 10% for LHCF and BHM (all the time) and she said when her web-site is up & running she'll always have 15%-20% discounts.

I am currently in love with her Ends Insurance #1.  It's a whipped & creamy like product that goes on smooth.  Sort of like BeeMine Luscious but different.

It's very nice.  I told her I was having problems with my ends and she said the next batch she would put a couple additional 'special oils' in it to help my Ends along.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 29, 2010)

Anybody order from Ms. Brendita from her sale last week?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2010)

T--You tell Ms. Claudie what your issues are and she will hook you up with some special mixes .


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> Anybody order from Ms. Brendita from her sale last week?


 
I don't like the names of her products


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I don't like the names of her products


 
  

What girl?!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2010)

Ms claudie sounds nice. when she gets her website up i will place an order. i dont like the idea of ordering from a fotki.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *T--You tell Ms. Claudie what your issues are and she will hook you up with some special mixes* .


 
Girl....I see 

She gon' hook me up with this next order.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> T--You tell Ms. Claudie what your issues are and she will hook you up with some special mixes .


 


chebaby said:


> Ms claudie sounds nice. when she gets her website up i will place an order. i dont like the idea of ordering from a fotki.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....I see
> 
> She gon' hook me up with this next order.....


 
I told her how IN LOVE I am w/Ends Insurance #1, I told her my ends were a little "frizzy" and in need of a trim and she said she would do a little something for them on the next order....

@Che:  I thought it was a little 'janky' at first 

But it's okay! 

Really.

And she's super, super nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

I tell you:  I am also loving Komaza.  That Shipping is Fantastic!

I love good customer service!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> What girl?!


 
Phat head....


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *Phat head.*...




im thinking about doing an oil treatment tonight. not sure yet though. but maybe ill do an evoo and honey treatment. maybe, we know how lazy i am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im thinking about doing an oil treatment tonight. not sure yet though. but maybe ill do an evoo and honey treatment. maybe, we know how lazy i am.


 
I just put on a little Temple Revitalizer and a little Ends Insurance and tied everything up.

Can't wait until tomorrow's wash-day.  I should use up my Curl Junkie (both the Honey Hibiscus and the Moisture Rehab).

I will also use up 1 vial of Redken Deep Fuel, 1 vial of Matrix Biolage Ceramides and 1 vial of Fermodyl 619.  And _possibly_ HV MoistPRO and/or Nutrine Garlic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

Random Thought:

On One Hand, my Stash is shrinking but....on the other hand it's growing *with more Handmade/Natural products*

I got to balance this whole thing out somehow Ya'll.  


*goes out to do some stash re-arranging.*


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 29, 2010)

yes to carrots is having a 30% off sale on their site!

*gets credit card*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> yes to carrots is having a 30% off sale on their site!
> 
> *gets credit card*


----------



## Ltown (Jul 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Random Thought:
> 
> On One Hand, my Stash is shrinking but....on the other hand it's growing *with more Handmade/Natural products*
> 
> ...


 
You have tried basically all the natural products, so do you like at least one more than the other?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Ltown said:


> You have tried basically all the natural products, so do you like at least one more than the other?


 
As with anything.....I like some out of each. 

Chile....You know the life of a PJ


----------



## Charz (Jul 30, 2010)

fattyfatfat said:


> yes to carrots is having a 30% off sale on their site!
> 
> *gets credit card*


 
Noooooooooo!!!!!

I haven't bought a hair product in like forever. I am moving to DC in September and my rent is gonna be $1300 a month nono:  Goodbye PJ money  But hello 20 hours that I have been spending each week commuting. Time is money right?

I'm gonna be eating pasta all day every day


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I have finished nada, lol.  I've gone in for a wash and set for the last 2 weeks, I may go again tomorrow morning.  I can't be bothered with my hair.  I am going to trim it too.... I really need to find this fiorella poo, con, and leave in my hair dresser uses.  My hair is all shiny and bouncy from using it.


----------



## natura87 (Jul 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Oh Yeah...Speaking of Ms. Claudie:  She has a 10% for LHCF and BHM (all the time) and she said when her web-site is up & running she'll always have 15%-20% discounts.*
> 
> I am currently in love with her Ends Insurance #1.  It's a whipped & creamy like product that goes on smooth.  Sort of like BeeMine Luscious but different.
> 
> It's very nice.  I told her I was having problems with my ends and she said the next batch she would put a couple additional 'special oils' in it to help my Ends along.



Ohhhhh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies:  Got outta a meeting 'early' which allows me to get an early start on my _Hurr_.

I just co-washed and used up a Nutrine Garlic Conditioner.  Still have 1 more use left of the MoistPRO (have a coupla' backups).  

I also used up a tube of Redken Deep Fuel.  And will steam with the remainder of both jars of my Curl Junkie in a minute.

My Darcy's came today.  I got the Shea Butter Hair Milk which smells absolutely wonderful and the Eucalyptus (sp) Hair Pomade.

And........ 

No. Amaka.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Charz said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> I haven't bought a hair product in like forever. I am moving to DC in September and my rent is gonna be $1300 a month nono:  Goodbye PJ money  But hello 20 hours that I have been spending each week commuting. Time is money right?
> 
> I'm gonna be eating pasta all day every day


 
You'll be okay.  I'm really excited about your move. 

I've always wanted to live in that area. And yes....time is $


----------



## chebaby (Jul 30, 2010)

today i used up a AO GPB mixed with evoo and i used up the last little bit of my aussie moist conditioner mix i made.
i needed a a protein boost so i deep conditioned on dry hair with coconut oil and aveda DR conditioner. then i co washed with AO GPB which was good but i couldnt detangle so i used the aussie moist conditioner to detangle.

and i found a new way to do my hair. i used to apply product to soaking wet hair and then wrap in a towel. now i wrap my hair in a towel without product and when i think my hair is almost dry, then i apply product. i like this better because my hair dries faster and im using less product.
today i used carols daughter hair milk and aloe vera gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Finished steaming and yes...I did use up my Curl Junkie (both Jars).  I will be pulling out MHC, Mozeke and maybe Jasmine for my next rotation.

I am letting my hair cool down now and will rinse out and dry.  I will also use up a tube of Matrix Biolage and maybe my One & Only Argon Oil. 

I ordered some 'pure' Argon from Hennasooq, but haven't received it yet.  Wanted to try it to see how it compares with One & Only (which I do love...even if it is FULL of Cones).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Jasmine's Has 20% Off Today ONLY.  Use Code hairluv.  Now, I wish I woulda' waited to order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Ya'll I used up stuff Left & Right today!  I've used up:

Nutrine Garlic Conditioner
Jar of Mozeke Whipped Avacado
Curl Junkie Banana & Honey Hibiscus DC'er
Curl Junkie Moisture Rehab DC'er
Alfaparf Rigen *Treatment for damaged hair*
1 Tube of Redken Deep Fuel
1 Tube of Matrix Ceramides
1 Vial of Fermodyl 619
ETA: 1 Tube of Nexxus Ensure

I am so pleased.  It seems like it always goes that way for me.  _I use up a bunch of stuff at once._

Next wash day, I will use up Hairveda MoistPRO and some other stuff.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Jasmine's Has 20% Off Today ONLY. Use Code hairluv. Now, I wish I woulda' waited to order.


 
It's a Friday sale but it is through Monday, 8/2. Girl I went in there and cleaned up--5 bodywashes, 2 exfoliating gelee bodywashes, and 3 16 oz Shea Butter Rinses all for like $110 .I was down to my last body wash so I needed to stock up. Between free shipping over $15 and the 20% I am happy !


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I used up stuff Left & Right today! I've used up:
> 
> Nutrine Garlic Conditioner
> Jar of Mozeke Whipped Avacado
> ...


Good for you !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *It's a Friday sale but it is through Monday, 8/2. Girl I went in there and cleaned up!*


 
Girl, I was in there with a Cart FULL and backed errthang out! 

I lost my mind last week on so much stuff......Imma try to use some willpower along with some 'restraint'

But IK by Monday....that stuff will be right back in that cart.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I used up stuff Left & Right today!  I've used up:
> 
> Nutrine Garlic Conditioner
> Jar of Mozeke Whipped Avacado
> ...


wow T, you done good using up stuff. i dont think ive ever used up so much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

I just came back from Stashville.  I combined alot of stuff into boxes on my Shelves and I threw some stuff away 

"YES....I threw some stuff away"  I had some oil(s) IK I will never use and some other _stuff_.  Glad to see it go.  Haven't touched it in a while, so it needed to go.

My Stash has really diminished. 

But I still have 50-11 Dominican Conditioners.  If I didn't feel like running back & forth to the P.O. I'd try to sell them.erplexed  (I still may), but it's such a huge hassle so it's doubtful.   If someone would buy a large quantity for like 3 for $30.00. Hmmm????

My plan 'originially' was to switch over to Dominican stuff Fall/Winter...but I am enjoying these Handmade products so much _*a little too much*_.  

"what to do"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

btw:  I see Karens BB has a Buy 2 Get 1 Free Sale...............


----------



## Ltown (Jul 30, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just came back from Stashville. I combined alot of stuff into boxes on my Shelves and I threw some stuff away
> 
> "YES....I threw some stuff away" I had some oil(s) IK I will never use and some other _stuff_. Glad to see it go. Haven't touched it in a while, so it needed to go.
> 
> ...


 
You should sell them like that I've seen some ladies that say MUST BUY ALL or TOGETHER. I'm quite sure each conditioner cost $10 each so that is a deal.  Most of the dominician conditioners that I've gotten are $10+.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

Ltown said:


> You should sell them like that I've seen some ladies that say MUST BUY ALL or TOGETHER. I'm quite sure each conditioner cost $10 each so that is a deal. Most of the dominician conditioners that I've gotten are $10+.


 
It seems like I never really make any $, by the time I sell them and do Delivery Confirmation, I end up taking a beating

So, I have to weigh out if it's worth it to me to have the space back (empty shelves) and peace of mind.

If you think of any other good ideas....pm me!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 30, 2010)

i just realized i still have not gotten my hairveda whipped gelly. wth man???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention Darcy's sent me a "sample" of the Cherry Kernel Nectar Hair & Body Oil in with my Purchase........


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ya'll are too funny . 

The last few products I've used up I've forgotten to record in here or my book. I need to do better .


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh yeah the "Yes to" ads are jacking up my eyes and giving me a headache !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Girls...........

Been tracking this crazy Amaka. 

It' arrived in my city today, so we'll see if it gets delivered today.

I'm really liking the Darcy's Euclayptus Mint Herbal Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2010)

@Shay:  I Love Your Hair in Your Siggy!


----------



## Ltown (Jul 31, 2010)

Charz said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> I haven't bought a hair product in like forever. I am moving to DC in September and my rent is gonna be $1300 a month nono:  Goodbye PJ money  But hello 20 hours that I have been spending each week commuting. Time is money right?
> 
> I'm gonna be eating pasta all day every day


 
Congratulations on moving, I know you family will be happy! We all need something to break this PJ habits


----------



## natura87 (Jul 31, 2010)

You guys use up so much stuff I am lightweight jealous. I barely do anything to my hair, so I think thats why this is taking me forever and a day to use up even the smallest thing. Its not that I'm not interested in my hair, I just dont know how to do anything besides twists, fros and twist outs. One day though, one day


----------



## fattyfatfat (Jul 31, 2010)

I finished a SheScentIt honey conditioning rinse today. I like it, but it won't be a repurchase. I like her avocado rinse better.


----------



## Day36 (Jul 31, 2010)

hey ladies. ive been so tired. i hope everyone is well!


----------



## Minty (Jul 31, 2010)

used up Rolland Oxygenating Drops. I really like them, but the alcohol....

I am using my newly arrived QB stuff and yes I like them. 

I can get henna easily here, but I ordered some Indian henna from hennasooq. I will see if it was worth it or if I should just go back to getting the big jar or bag of henna (from an undisclosed location) from here.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 31, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay: I Love Your Hair in Your Siggy!


Thanks I just joined the HYH Challenge so that is one of my starting pics. 

Shea Moisture ain't gonna make much money off of me bc I'm too lazy to drive to the Potomac Yards Target to get it . Next time I do make it there I will stock up .


----------



## chebaby (Aug 1, 2010)

today i used up darcys pumpkin conditioner. i have one back up.

i think its going to take me longer to use products because yesterday and today i experimented with co washing, wrapping myh hair in a towel with no product at all, and then shaking my hair out. and you know what i noticed? my hair looks amazing and feels great with no product. i am amazed.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm up so I figure I might as well start on hair day at 6am . I know I will be trying out Anita Grant's Rhassoul Deep Conditioning cubes today. Not sure about the exact recipe yet.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 1, 2010)

Good Morning ladies! I was up late last night did my hair poo with Jasmine, DC wih 10n1 nothing use up. I am sending some product to family. Still trying out braidouts, I'm know I don't like it on wet hair because of the shrinkages so I'm try it out day 2/3 after and see if I can wear something else other than puff.  I don't know how to make it bigger either, can't find the right hair ban Early vent But I'm happy


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

So I've already made this first batch of the rhassoul dc too watery. Oh well I will keep it in the fridge until I use it up. It just has the cube, hot water, honey, and TJ Nourish Spa. 

I've said this before but I plan to really stick to it. The for us by us lines can take care of all my hair needs (except bentonite clay and aloe vera gelly) so I will stick with them only. I will use vitacost,amazon, or the vitamin shoppe to get my bentonite and aloe vera gelly.  If I want to try something new it will be from one of my current lines or another for us by us line. I really want to support black owned businesses and I buy so many hair products it is a great way to do it.    

My lines right now:
Darcy's Botanicals
Oyin Handmade
Hairveda
Qhemet Biologics
Mozeke
Komaza
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer
Anita Grant
Ayurnatural (ayurvedic oils, powders, and jbco) 
Shea Moisture
Kinky Curly
Peace, Love, and Sunshine 
Knaps Girl

So I need to use up some stuff .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2010)

My Amaka came yesterday.

I will be using these weekly until I use them up.  I put everything else away and will focus on using these products daily/weekly until they're finished.

Will not be a repurchase.  

Nuff Said.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Amaka came yesterday.
> 
> I will be using these weekly until I use them up. I put everything else away and will focus on using these products daily/weekly until they're finished.
> 
> ...


 
I hope you left a review on etsy.

The dc concoction thickened up in the fridge.  I will just remember to use less water next time.


----------



## Ltown (Aug 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Amaka came yesterday.
> 
> I will be using these weekly until I use them up. I put everything else away and will focus on using these products daily/weekly until they're finished.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT, why you going to use them up like that because of the service? Are they small, what if you don't like them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2010)

Ltown said:


> IDareT, why you going to use them up like that because of the service? Are they small, what if you don't like them?


 
Girl....they were just _'sloppily'_ made.  Is that a word? 

It appeared that the products were slightly melted and all of it was shifted over to one side.

The packing was also a mess.  Plus the amount of time I waited just makes me want to use them up.

I am just not satisifed at all.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

T--Keep talking about that trifling Amaka bc in spite of all of that those products are still calling my name . Maybe I can order some stuff from Target rather than drive there to ease my itch . Or some of Darcy's new products....or something anything  else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> *T--Keep talking about that trifling Amaka bc in spite of all of that those products are still calling my name *.


 
IK RedC tried them with great success. 

I actually do want _someone else_ to try them to see if it was just me?erplexed


ffrant:  So, go ahead give them a try 

I didn't leave a review in Esty, but I may

I won't use anything else until they are gone & outta my sight 4-eva!

Oh....they were all 8 oz Products.


----------



## Day36 (Aug 1, 2010)

hey 'omans! lol. 

Im trying to get back into my hair groove since the move.  we'll see. 

I want to order the kbb hair milk so badly but dont want to pay for shipping. lol. 

Shay, if you still gots da stuff, Im willing.  (love the avi btw). 

I want to try Mozeke 
How is the rest of you ladies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2010)

Day36 said:


> hey 'omans! lol.
> 
> Im trying to get back into my hair groove since the move.  we'll see.
> 
> ...


 
I have some listed in the Exchange Forum.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 1, 2010)

Day36 said:


> Shay, if you still gots da stuff, Im willing.  (love the avi btw).


 
PM your address


----------



## chebaby (Aug 1, 2010)

lat night i slathered my hair in cj banana and hibiscus conditioner and coconut oil. i will rinse it out after i finish doing work around the house. 

i will be using product(leave in) in my hair most times, but i really really love my hair without any leave in or anything. my hair is just free to do its thing that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> lat night i slathered my hair in cj banana and hibiscus conditioner and coconut oil. i will rinse it out after i finish doing work around the house.
> 
> i will be using product(leave in) in my hair most times,* but i really really love my hair without any leave in or anything. my hair is just free to do its thing that way.*


 
That's good Che!  You figured out what's working for Ya'!

Speaking of Slathering....I slathered on some of that _Amaka Flaxseed Hair Dream Cream_.  Not the most pleasant product I've tried.  

I guess I'm just 'over it'.

Like I said in an earlier post, I will use these 3 products weekly until they're done.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's good Che! You figured out what's working for Ya'!
> 
> Speaking of Slathering....I slathered on some of that _Amaka Flaxseed Hair Dream Cream_. Not the most pleasant product I've tried.
> 
> ...


 im mad that when you _finally _got your stuff its not even up to par. she should have made sure her stuff would have blown your mind just to make up for the poor customer service.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2010)

chebaby said:


> im mad that when you _finally _got your stuff its not even up to par. she should have made sure her stuff would have blown your mind just to make up for the poor customer service.


 
I Was Ticked at the Overall Presentation of the Product.  Because it looked like it had melted and attempted to re-harden (if that makes sense) and then it was all slid over to one side.  Each of the 3 were like this.

The Packing left alot to be desired.  Had they been packed 'properly' I don't think they woulda' arrived looking a HOTMESS. 

so...IMHO:  It looks like the work of a 1st grader 

Imma stop talking about it and just use the stuff up. 

BUT:  I do hope someone else tries them soon. 

btw: Umm....speaking of Esty:  I saw some body products by robot...I wonder if that's OUR Robot??


----------



## Charz (Aug 1, 2010)

Link to new thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11661754#post11661754


----------



## Minty (Aug 1, 2010)

okay - so I just finished my henna. I used Hennasooq Indian henna (100g) and 50g of Katam, juice of 1 lemon and very warm water. I let it process 2 hours, applied and wrapped - went to bed. 

This morning I steamed w/henna 30 mins. 

CW with NuGro DC (yes, I found more - but it really is good for shedding - garlic is the second ingred., but it doesn't stink) 

shampoo with Elucence MB

DC/steam with Elucence Moisture Treatment - but it didn't do anything against this henna

DC/steam with Sitrinillah 30 minutes. WONDERFUL 

Used alittle QB Burdock Root and sealed with Sunflower seed oil 

Notes: I knew this formula was different from other hennas I've tried as it stained my fingers brownish orange and not orange. My hair is dark, very dark and my grey strands are the deepest copper brown they have ever been on henna. This henna covered every grey - even the stubborn ones in the front. They blend in wonderfully with the rest of my hair. 

In the light there are faint notes of red, but they are deep (think dark cherry). I like the combination, but now see that I really like the red I used to get before LOL. 

In the future I will use Hennasooq as my vendor, but next time I will omit the Katam (used like Indigo but will not create the dramatic blue/black tones)


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2022)

Just bought from SSI with a 40% discount code (EASTER40). Sale ends April 18th, 2022







2 x Coco Creme Leave-In Conditioner​




2 x Passionfruit & Flax Creamy Leave-In​




1 x Apricot & Illipe Softening Milk Shake​


----------

